# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Поздравлялка 2

## Mazaykina

*Дорогие форумчане- ведущие! Поздравляю и с первым днем осени, и с Днем Знаний, с и тем, что мы не даем друг другу замерзнуть,  заставляем  крутиться и стремиться к лучшему.*

*За НЕСКУЧНУЮ жизнь!*

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А я поздравляю Сереженьку
У Серёжи всё получается
На Тамадеях он встречается
И саксом рвёт танцпол...

И я желаю Серёженьке, 
Чтобы мелодия не кончалася
Чтоб мелодия продолжалася-
Мелодия любвииииии!

----------


## KAlinchik

Серёжа и Ларочка!
Поздравляю вас обоих с Днём вашего рождения!Всего вам только самого -самого наилучшего!

[IMG]http://*********ru/790595m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Ларочка! С днем рождения тебя! В реале мы еще не знакомы, зато есть возможность мечтать об этом...

----------


## bulya

Серёжа, поздравляю с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!Оставайся таким же энерджайзером, любящим свою родную КАХОВКУ!

Ларочка, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям - сбытчи мечт!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ларочка, с днём рождения!!!!
Мы поднимает свой бокал 
В котором капля валерьянки
Прорезался и мой вокал!!!
Ларчонок, принимай поздравление от фулюганки

[IMG]http://*********ru/845893.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Поздравляю всех коллег - учителей  С ДНЕМ ЗНАНИЙ!!!!
 Желаю творческого долголетия и терпения!!! здоровья и понимания!!!! любви и хорошего настроения!!!!*!

----------


## Лучик Дон

*laro4ka09*, Лариса с Днём рождения!
Пусть всё самое заветное исполняется, рядом всегда будут верные друзья, которыми Вы так дорожите и каждый день приносит только радость. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*SERGTAMADA*, Серёжка!!!!
Что пожелать человеку, у которого всё есть? Талант, признание публики и коллег, семья с любящими и любимыми женой и доченькой, молодость, красота и ..................... всего не перечесть!
Хочу пожелать тебе ЗДОРОВЬЯ. Его не купишь, не обменяешь на новое. Путь на каждый день рождения ты прибавляешь не года, а солидность и уверенность.
Береги себя и саксофон, уж очень хочется на Тамадее 2010 услышать волшебные мелодии в твоём исполнении.  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Девочки, мальчики! Хоть первую поздравлялку уже закрыли, хочу поблагодарить всех, кто поздравил меня с днём рождения ( на форуме, в скайпе, аське и по телефону). Хотя прочесть вчера я смогла немного, т.к. вырубили инет, но сегодня уж насладилась. Как же это приятно, когда тебя поздравляют дорогие и любимые люди! Слёзы блестели в моих глазах! Спасибо вам, родные!!!
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям в адрес Анечки и Наташи! Теперь я знаю тех людей, которые делят со мной праздник последнего дня лета.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Серёжа и Ларочка!
С днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/832601.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Сережа, Ларочка !

 


 Наступила осень, а  я желаю вам.....




Рада знакомству  и жду новых встреч! :Oj:

----------


## manja

Дорогая Лариса....
В какой хороший день ты осчастливила мир своим появлением...
[IMG]http://*********ru/816216m.jpg[/IMG]
Мы поздравляем тебя от всей души
и желаем тебе оставаться такой,
какой мы тебя теперь знаем...
а именно интелигентной, доброй, милой, хорошей мамой и женой, 
гостеприимной хозяйкой...а теперь для меня хорошей и близкой подругой...
я надеюсь ты мое предложение примешь...
Спасибо тебе за добрый прием...когда мы были у вас в гостях...
мы никогда это не забудем...
[IMG]http://*********ru/831579m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/843867m.gif[/IMG]

желаем тебе просто напросто каждый день чувствовать себя
счастливой...
Просыпаться утром и засыпать..счастливой....
мы тебя поздравляем и любим....
[IMG]http://*********ru/790616m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Сережка!!! С Днем рождения тебя!!! Твой волшебный саксофон и веселый нрав покорили не только меня, но всех участников Крымской Тамадеи!!!
За человека!!! У которого всё получаеться!!!  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/786527m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Apch-hi

*Сереженька!!!! С днюшечкой тебя!!! Ура!!! Счастья тебе, любви, удачи и исполнения всего задуманного!!!* 


*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Лучик Дон*,
*Леночка!!! Я тоже от души поздравляю тебя с прошедшим Днем Рождения!!! Счастья тебе и всего самого наилучшего. Спасибо тебе за твое творчество. И не останавливаться на достигнутом. УСПЕХОВ!!!*

----------


## SOK_89

SERGTAMADA, laro4ka09


*С Днем рождения, Сергей,
Наш большой и верный друг!*

*laro4ka09
Ларочка, с Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## laro4ka09

Инночка,Ольга-63, tatusya, Жасмин, Анатольевна, Масяня, altergot, Иринка 11, Касатик, Гвиола, 
Lezi, Викторинка, Svetllana, KAlinchik, Irishka, bulya, pypss, Лучик Дон,
Осипова Наталья Васильевн, Петровна, manja, SOK_89!

Уважаемые и дорогие мои форумчане! Девчоночки! Спасибо огромное за Ваши поздравления, за теплые слова! Спасибо от всей души! Словами не передать всего, что чувствует сердце. Я растрогана  Вашим вниманием и мне очень-очень приятно, удивительно и радостно! 
Очень надеюсь и жду реальной встречи с Вами, такими классными и распрекрасными!!!

Масяня-Светочка, надеюсь оправдать Ваше представление!  :Viannen 39:  

Спасибо Иришке Петровне  за  личное поздравление!  :flower: 

Жанночка, ты меня своей песней застала врасплох – слушала…  и слезы в глазах - СПАСИБО!  :Vah: 

Машенька, спасибо тебе за добрые слова! 




> теперь для меня хорошей и близкой подругой...
> я надеюсь ты мое предложение примешь...


Манечка! Уже давно и навсегда!    :Viannen 19: 

*И я очень благодарна судьбе за то, что подарила мне встречу с Вами! 

 СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/818262m.jpg[/IMG] *И ЭТО ПРО КАЖДОГО ИЗ ВАС!!!*

----------


## Katjatja

Сережа, Ларочка поздравляю вас с днем рождения!

Удачи, везения, хорошего настроения! ПОзитива в работе!

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

Сегодня у Верочки из Феодосии *PoZiTifff4ik* ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Верунчик,от всей души поздравляем тебя с этим праздником.Выражаем благодарность твоим маме и папе за то,что запустили в свет такой ураган позитива,доброты,ВЫЗЫВАЮЩИЙ ВОДОПАД ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫХ ЭМОЦИЙ.Желаем тебе здоровья,творческих успехов тебе и твоему коллективу,женского счастья,платежеспособных клиентов и КРУТЫХ спонсоров вашему ансамблю. 
*БОЛЬШОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО* за то,что ты есть!:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Вера! С Днем варенья! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

УРРРРРРРРРРРРАААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!
У Веры - день рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!
Веруня, зажигалочка ты наша!ты выбрала точный ник! ты - настоящий позитивчик!!!!!!!!!!
я от всей души поздравляю тебя с праздником твоим и желаю всегда оставаться такой, какая ты есть и источать непрекращаемый источник энергии и оптимизма!!!

----------


## bulya

Верочка, С ДНЮХОЙ(как говорит мой старшой).Позитив не терять, а приумножать, творчество расширять!ВСЕГО и ПОБОЛЕЕ! :flower:

----------


## SERGTAMADA

*pypss*,
*KAlinchik*,
*bulya*,
*Irishka*,
*Лучик Дон*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Петровна*,
*Юрий Борисович*,
*Apch-hi*,
*SOK_89*,
*Katjatja*,

Огромное всем спасибо за поздравление и тёплые слова в мой адрес мне было очень приятно всё это читать и наслаждаться положительной энергией от вас. Ну и конечно пока я смогу в руках держать мой саксофон пока и будите вы слышать звук этого инструмента в реале. Я вас всех просто обожаю.

Хочу так же поздравить Верочку *PoZiTifff4ik* с Феодосии. И мне хотелось бы ей сказать: Таких творческих людей как ты увидеть крайне редко можно!!
Хочу пожелать тебе больших творческих успехов, здоровья, радостей земных от твоих детей. Хороших клиентов в заказах, и конечно же приехать в Песчаное в 2010 году. Цём Цём  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

PoZiTifff4ik
Верочка!!!!!
С днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
НЕТ СЛОВ - ОДНИ ВОСКЛИЦАНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Верочка! Ты маяк, несущий людям свет надежды и добра!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irishka

Верунчик! С дем рождения тебя, дорогая наша!

----------


## _Лесюня_

ТОВАРИЩИ!!!
ОГРОМНЫЙ привет от *Ксения Высоцкая*
всех любит, обнимает ,скучает. Поздравляет с началом сезона, днем знаний и приближающейся осенью!

присоединяюсь к Ксюше-
[IMG]http://*********ru/851052m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[B]_Спасибо за то, что вы есть!

Спасибо, кричу сквозь вселенную.

Желаю чрез 1000 верст

Надежды, любви ,Вдохновения!!![/B]_

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

[IMG]http://*********ru/810092m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SERGTAMADA

только сейчас зашёл в старую поздравлялку и увидел там ещё много поздравлений для меня. Я хочу так же поблагодарить всех тех кто помнит меня и написали мне поздравления ещё раз повторюсь, я вас очень люблю и мне вас не хватает в реале.
tatusya ,Irishka,Анатольевна,Масяня,altergot,Иринка 11,Гвиола,lezi,VETER NAMERENJA,Викторинка,Svetllana спасибо вам огромное!!!!!!!!! Я надеюсь что не пропустил никого.

----------


## Лучик Дон

От всей души поздравляю нашу Верочку из Феодисии с Днём Варенья!!!
 Верунчик! Есть люди, одно появление которых, вызывает ураган эмоций, море смеха и задора. Ты такая!!!! Ты покорила всех нас!
Счастья тебе, здоровья, успехов и всего - всего, да побольше.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

_Коллеги, я думаю, одна наша форумчанка-именинница не убьёт меня за то, что я открою одну большууууууую тайну:_
*У**  Иринки - skomorox* *сегодня день рождения!!!*
Ира, поздравляю тебя, не хочется писать общих каких-то слов, но мне очень импонируют твои замечательное чувство юмора и демократизм! Хочется верить, что я не в одностороннем порядке думаю, что мы с тобой понимаем друг друга!
Удачи тебе, любви, благополучия в семье, творческих взлётов и творческих же паРений!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/791663.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Вера, Вера - добрый день, добрый день, добрый, добрый день!

 Денек сегодня в Питере выдался солнечный, теплый и очень добрый, а все потому что,  у нашего PoZiTifff4ikа  ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!



Будь здорова, будь счастлива и пусть у тебя все получается !

Ждем тебя на   "ТАМАДЕЕ-2010", в Питере. :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Веруня, с Днём рождения!!! Творчества тебе, дорогая! Ты очень оригинальный и интересный человек! Как я могу забыть, как за тонюсенькой стенкой палатки творческой группой на территории Макса каждую ночь до утра обсуждались грандиозные шоу-программы. :wink: Так держать!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> У  Иринки - skomorox сегодня день рождения!!!


А вот это новость так новость.  :Oj: 
Ну что, Скоморошка наша озорная.... С днюхой тебя! Знаешь, ты на форум вносишь особый шарм. Без тебя скучно, занудно бывает. Будь такой, какая есть, Родину не забывай :biggrin: А если серьёзно, пусть удача шагает рядом. С Днём рождения, тёзка! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*skomorox*  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
С днем рождения!!! 
В этот день и всегда - шоколадного настроения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/796775.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи!

----------


## Гвиола

*Иринка-скоморошинка!*
[COLOR="Cyan"]Поздравляю с Днюхой!!! Всего, всего,всего и побольше,побольше![/COLOR]
Кто со мной в честь Иришки салютик бахнуть?
[IMG]http://*********ru/788582m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Ир. у тебя день рождения сегодня? Поздравляю-ю-ю-ю!!!!Здоровья, любви и удачи, ура Скомороху!!!
Гвиола. бахай салютик, я рядом!

----------


## Петровна

Иришка!



Желаю фейерверка положительных эмоций!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

*Ирочку и Верочку с Днем рождения!*
А 3.09 день Варенья у Нашего Олежки Петровича. В свою очередь хочу его поздравить и пожелать всего прекрасного, что есть на  земле. Оставайся всегда таким каким мы тебя любим. Проздравляюююююю.Цалуюююю. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :::o: :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Иринка 11

*ИРОЧКА!*

----------


## Масяня

Вера - Верочка - Веруньчик!!!!

Иришка- Скоморошинка!!!!ДЕВОЧКИ - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ВАС С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! жЕЛАЕМ ВАМ ЛЮБВИ, УСПЕХОВ И ПРОСТОГО СЧАСТЬЯ, мы Вас любим!!!!



ОЛЕГА - ПЕТРОВИЧА!!!! 





ОТ ВСЕЙ НАШЕЙ СЕМЬИ - С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! ТРОЕКРАТНОЕ УРА!!! И так хочется, опять услышать песни в твоём исполнении. ОЛег - Ты СУПЕР!! Таким и будь!

----------


## bulya

*С Днём Рождения, Олег!* 
Ты прекрасный человек, 
Ты умен и романтичен 
И нам очень симпатичен! 
Имя "святость" означает, 
Но в тебе нас привлекает 
Артистизм и некий шарм, 
Ты - любимчик многих дам. 
Счастлив будь в своей судьбе, 
Не снижай цены себе! 

Я говорила, что Лепс это супер харизма и голос, но то, как ты поешь ....нет слов описать всю гамму переполняющих чувств:тут и мурашки по телу, и ощущение полёта, вообщем как говорится *ты настоящий Талант*!
Ирочка Скоморох!
Ирочка, буйства красок по жизни и Любви!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Ирочка, Веруня, Олег!*
Поздравляю!!! Удачи, море позитива и , конечно же, огромнейшей любви и признания.

----------


## lezi

Ирочка-Скоморошка , Верочка, Олег!
Примите и вы в свой праздник самые лучшие пожелания и поздравления.

----------


## maknata

Ой, как у нас много именинников! А я как всегда опаздываю (были проблемы с инетом) - Серёжа, Веруня, Ириша, Олег! Поздравляю! Счастья, добра и благополучия! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ирина, Вера, Олег!*
*С днем рождения!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/806002.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Серж-тамада, Ларочка, Вера-позитиффчик, Ира-скоморох, Олег*!
Я тоже вас поздравляю, и желаю - *ВСЕГО*!!!

----------


## Сильва

Ой, опаздываю, но лучше поздно...

*Серёжка*-саксофон! С днём варенья! У Серёжи всё получается, он - СУПЕР!!!! :Ok: 
*Вера-Вера*, добрый день! С днём рожденья, счастья, удачи! :flower: 
Наша *Ира-скоморох* - массовик-затейник - ОХ!  :Vah: Самая хорошая улыбка скоморошия!:biggrin: 
*Олежка Петрович*! Так держать по жизни! С Днюхой! :Pivo:

----------


## Петровна

Pet! Олег! Петрович!

Прежде чем перейти к поздравлениям, хочу сказать тебе СПАСИБО,
  за понимание, за терпение, за вокал, за фотосессию и за то что -  ты просто СУПЕР!!!!! 

С днем рождения, дорогой!!!!!!

----------


## вокся

Ира-скоморох!!! С Днюхой тебя прошедшей!!!  :Pivo: Здоровья тебе много-много!!!  :Aga: Любви близких и родных бесконечно-бесконечно!!!!  :flower:  А всё остальное - не дороже денег... :wink:

----------


## Викторинка

*Ирочка, Олег, Верочка!* 
С Днем рождения вас! 
Пускай у вас все получается! Вы молодцы!
[IMG]http://*********ru/842625.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Сергей, Лариса, Вера, Ирина и Олег!!!
  Прошу извинения за  запоздавшее поздравление!
  Сколько Дев-то у нас!!!  Это ж - силища какая творческая!!!
 Поздравляю вас!
 Будьте успешны и благополучны! 
Надежных и верных друзей и  приятных моментов ежечасно!
[IMG]http://*********ru/828288m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

Ирина, Вера, Лариса, Сергей, Олег-ОТЛИЧНАЯ компания!И в этот день рождения желаю вам ОТличного настроения, ОТменного здоровья, ОТорваться по полной программе!

----------


## Сильва

*Нашу Оленьку с Андреем - с самым светлым в жизни днём!
Поздравлений не жалеем, форумом приветы шлём!!!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оля, Андрей, счастья вам, дорогие наши севастопольцы! Пусть ангел-хранитель вашей семьи будет всегда рядом!

[IMG]http://*********ru/831386.jpg[/IMG]


А Леночки-Лучику желаю эту свадьбу провести так, чтобы молодожёны помнили её всю свою долгую-долгую жизнь!

----------


## Масяня

ОЛЮШКА И АНДРЕЙ!!!

Сегодня в вашей жизни произойдёт самое волнующее событие - с этого дня вы будете - СЕМЬЯ!!! Желаем вам побывать сегодня  на седьмом небе от счастья, получить такой колоссальный приток доброты и энергии, чтобы вам её хватло на ближайшие 25 лет, а дальше - повторим всё на серебряной свадьбе.


Лена - Лучик Дон - мысленно мы с тобой, подари ребятам самый лучший день!!!

----------


## maknata

Оля И Андрей!Счастья вам и семейного благополучия!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

* Андрей и Оля! Сегодня день БЛАГОСЛОВЕННЫЙ. Сегодня на небе загорится ещё одна, счастливая звёздочка, символ вашего семейного очага. Посмотрите на небо и увидите, сколько в мире семей. Но ваша звёздочка не будет меркнуть с годами, а всё ярче будет разгораться, приближаясь по теплу и размерам к солнышку.
ЛЮБИТЕ и БУДЬТЕ друг другом ЛЮБИМЫ.
*

ЛУЧИК! Проведи эту свадьбу так, что бы каждый из нас услышал ваше веселье в своих городах. А мы тебя поддержим морально!!! Удачи.
*А ребятам СЧАСТЬЯ!*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Scomorox, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
*принимай подарки*

*PoZiTifff4ik*

*Оля и Анрей!!!* поздравляю вас со вступлением в клуб женатиков!

----------


## Irishka

Олечка и Андрей! Будьте счастливы! Любите друг друга! Цените свою любовь!



*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Леночка лучик-Дон пусть для тебя эта свадьба будет не только работой, но и приятным отдыхом, а молодым пусть почаще кричат

----------


## shoymama

Ирина, Вера, Олег! С днюхой вас! Счастья!

[/quote]

А молодоженам - горько!!! [img]http://s3.******info/89a6b711353157c2e5b7765ea3801f73.gif[/img]

 [img]http://s13.******info/98c479977850dda9d93483d57d0a28c1.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

Ой..ой...ой - давно не заглядывала - а тут алмазные россыпи сияют!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Серж-тамада - я поклонница твоего музыкального таланта! Пусть сохраниться и приумножиться Ваша семейная любовь.

Вера-позитиффчик - очень рада знакомству с тобой! Такая энергичная и задорная!

Олег - ты удивительный вокалист с необыкновенно добрыми глазами!

РЕбята я очень рада что видела вас в реале, общалась и жила бок о бок несколько дней!!!!!!

Ира-скоморох - ты очень приятный человек, безотказная и ироничная, вдумчивая и лёгкая в общении! Ты не раз меня (и уверена не только меня) выручала))))) СПАСИБО!!! БУДЬ СЧАСТЛИВА)

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАс дорогие мои с Днём рождения!!!!! Желаю Счастья, Гармонии и много-много радостных впечатлений!!!!!

Оленька и Андрюша - поздравляю ВАс!!!! Вот и наступил этот долгожданный день! Я представляю как красива Ольга в наряде Невесты...настоящая ПРИНЦЕССА, я представляю как счастлив Андрюша... таак и вижу его улыбку и взгляд...устремлённый на красавицу-жену ;)) Поздравляю!!!! Дай Вам БОГ!

----------


## Викторинка

*Олечка и Андрюшка!* 
С Днем свадьбы вас! 
Совет да любовь!
[IMG]http://*********ru/796584.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

ой, сколько виновников торжества, которых я просто обожаю!!!!!!!!!!!
Pet! Олеженька! Петрович!
 я просто тебя лю....!!!не забывай, что я твоя фанатка и предложения по созданию твоего фан-клуба в силе!
 я тебя просто обожаю и горжусь знакомством с таким потрясающим музыкантом и обоятельнейшим человеком!
хочу пожелать тебе всего - всего только самого наилучшего!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ириша-скоморох!!!
жаль, что мы не знакомы реально, но у меня такое чувство, что мы знаем друг друга давно!
 балдею от твоего чувства юмора!
Иринка! с днюхой!
 пусть все мечты сбываются!


Олечка и Андрей! 
пусть переполняющие вас сегодня чувства любви и счастья  не меркнут с годами и останутся в вашей жизни навечно!!!

ГОРЬКО!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие именинники! 
                        Продолжайте принимать поздравления!!!

ИРИНКА-СКОМОРОШКА!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/851884.gif[/IMG]

ВЕРА!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/837548.gif[/IMG]

ОЛЕГ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/843692.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ну и присоединяюсь к большинству: 

             ОЛЯ И АНДРЕЙ!!!           Г О Р Ь К О !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/828332.gif[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Иришка с днем рождения....
Вот случайно заглянула сюда в поздравлялку и увидела что у тебя день рождения...
Я хочу пожелать тебе всегда соответствовать своему нику...и оставаться веселой и неунывающей...
пусть у тебя всегда все получается ...
все на сто процентов...удается...
радости тебе и удачи...
Пиши буду рада общению....

----------


## sokolixa

*Молодым красивым крикнем:"Горько!"
Пожелаем радостей, детей!
Пусть у вас их будет ровно столько,
Сколько и счастливых нежных дней!
Пусть всегда вас солнышко встречает!
Пусть удача вас сопровождает!*
*Оля и Андрей, с Днём свадьбы!!!*

----------


## Katjatja

Олечка  Андрюшка! Дорогие мои!
Поздравляю Вас с таким долгожданным днем свадьбы, пусть в этот день сбудутся все ожидания!

Чудесная встреча, влюблённые взгляды…
И вот уже свадьба гостей собрала!
На долгие годы желаю я паре
Семейного счастья, добра и тепла.

[IMG]http://*********ru/797604.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Олечка и Андрей! Поздравляю с днем бракосочетания!*
*Несите,храните и оберегайте свою любовь! Семейного счастья и детишек побольше!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/811967m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/812991m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/826312.jpg[/IMG]
Из тьмы веков дошел до нас
Екатерининский указ.
И с той поры любой студент
Как праздник ждет Татьянин день.
А потому начнем заздравно:
Итак, она звалась Татьяна!..
Стройна, мила, на праздниках желанна,
С ней можно быть всегда "на ты",
Иди по жизни так, Татьяна,
Чтоб в ноги кланялись цветы,
Чтоб падали к ногам мужчины,
И чтоб тебе не знать кручины!

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, народ, если честно, то даже не знаю кого же поздравлять в первую очередь... Все же неделя отсутствия на Форуме сказывается...
Начну, наверно с *Олечки*( пусть простят меня все бывшие и настоящие именинники, но не так часто наши форумчанки замуж выходят...:biggrin:)
 Олечка, Андрей, я будто слышу шум волшебного леса, ваш отъезд из Песчаного и в качестве репетиции свадебной  то самое *"Горько!"* А вы помните как это было?
 А я вспоминаю порой, как уже после Тамадеи мы сидели в Севастополе на Набережной, слушали шум прибоя и вместе строили планы на будущее...Я тогда лишний раз убедилась, как же вы подходите друг другу... :Aga: 

*Позади - свадьба ...Впереди- медовый месяц и вся жизнь...** Дай Бог вам счастья...*

----------


## Масяня

*Танюшка - Алиса - Шахтёрская ДЕВица!!!*







С днем рождения тебя!!! Ты - удивительный человек, и я до сих пор вспоминаю  всех вас, и твой удивительный голос, и твою врождённую интеллигентность. Пусть у тебя всё будет хорошо!!!!

----------


## tatusya

МИлую мою Танюшку с Днем рождения!!!!Мы сегодня отметим это событие по полной. Я тебя люблю!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/845774m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Танюшка*, (Алиса), дорогой мой человек! Принимай и от меня поздравления по случаю днюхи!
*Дай Бог, чтоб вокруг тебя всегда были настоящие друзья  и подруги. Вот как этот зайчик и Наталья...А у ног -  мужчины ....*
И я , конечно , надеюсь,что на будующий год мы встретимся  в Крыму...

----------


## Oleke

:smile:[IMG]http://*********ru/832455.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

Серж-Тамада, Вера,Ира-Скоморох,Олег, Таня!

*Поздравляю*  *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ* *всех сентябрьских именинников!!!*

Друзья мои,  пришёл момент
Сделать Деве комплимент:
Ведь у Девы день рожденья -
Как же так без поздравленья?
В поздравленьи комплимент -
Самый главный элемент!
Вы шикарны и роскошны,
Если с модой осторожны.
Вы красивы и умны,
В рассуждениях сильны,
Деятельны, словно пчёлы,
Но случаются проколы.
Что ж, готовы вновь начать,
Чтоб себе же доказать,
Что других совсем не хуже.
Дева и с расчётом дружит:
Всё считает наперёд -
И расчёт не подведёт.
Дева, разве кто-то может
Быть Вас лучше и пригоже?
Не унять любви лавины -
Но Вы в этом не повинны! -
Если страстью одержимы,
Вы в ответ всегда любимы!
Вам желаем в день рожденья
Новых встреч, любви волненья
И отличных достижений -
После взвешенных решений! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/850904m.jpg[/IMG]



*Оля и Андрей! Поздравляю с Днем Свадьбы!*
*Огромного Вам семейного счастья!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/836568m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

*аLisa*

Танюшка, дорогая !

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

ЗДОРОВЬЯ ТЕБЕ...СЧАСТЬЯ...ЛЮБВИ!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

ТАНЮША (Алиса)
от всей души поздравляю тебя с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! нас познакомила тамадея в Одессе. оставайся такой же доброй, теплой(душевно), чудесной!

*Танюша-это самая настоящая радуга  с моего окна..*Сегодня был дождь и сын сфотографировал..как знал- для тебя!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/813023m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## аLisa

Ребята! всем огромный привет и огромное спасибо за поздравления. Так приятно, я вам не могу передать! Я сегодня не собиралась в нет. позвонила Рита. говорит, что тебя все поздравляют, я быстрее сюда Еще раз всем-всем спасибо и до встречи в реале!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*аLisa,  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!* а в подарок поле бабочек

----------


## optimistka17

> Я сегодня не собиралась в нет.


Это ж надо, не собиралась....
 А я если из дома не уезжаю, то не представляю уже и дня без того, чтоб не зайти на любимый Форум...
 Вот уехала и своевременно не поздравила Ирину Скомороха, феодоссийскую Веру- Позитивчик и Сержа тамаду.. А теперь думаю,- наверно уже поздно?
 Ведь хороша ложка к обеду...
 Но знайте, ребята, я вас люблю и желаю только мира, счастья и добра...
 Будьте здоровы и до новых встреч...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Helga597,
ОЛЯ,С днем рождения!
Пусть каждый новый день начинается со счастливой улыбки на твоем лице.

[IMG]http://*********ru/825300.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Helga597,*
 Олечка!С Днём рождения, милая!:rolleyes:
Между нами в Питере пробежала невидимая искра и я до сих пор сожалею, что у нас не было времени , чтоб нормально пообщаться...
 Поэтому я не только поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения, но и желаю, *чтоб следующая поездка в Питер у тебя осуществилась*...:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие девчонки,   Таня   и    Оля!
Не грустите, не скучайте, праздник дружно отмечайте! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/851945.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/844777.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А я поздравляю всех, кто зарегистрирован как ЧП,
         С      :flower:   Д Н Ё М       :flower:     П Р Е Д П Р И Н И М А Т Е Л Я ! :flower: 
и ПУСТЬ НАШИ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯТИЯ БУДУТ САМЫМИ ВЫСОКОДОХОДНЫМИ!  :biggrin:

----------


## Yuli4ka

А я хочу добавить поздравления Тане Алисе!!  Таня!!  как я могла забыть тебя поздравить???  Нет мне прощения!!  

но мое желание сказать тебе добрые слова так велико, что я позволю себе запоздалое  поздравление!

Таня!!  С Днём рождения!  очень приятное знакомство, очень приятное общение!!  Ты - молодец и трудяга!  Пусть будет тепло и уютно в твоем доме!! Пусть будут настоящие друзья!! Пусть будут здоровы близкие!!

Ты - очень симпатичная ДЕВАчка!!

Целую!!  Жду отчета с места празднования твоего Дня рождения!!

----------


## Масяня

Олюшка - Олечка - Олька!!!

С днём рождния тебя наша Хельга597. Сколько прекрасных ДЕВ на нашем форуме, ярких, талантливых, душевно щедрых!!!

Я желаю тебе быть не только сильной, но и позволять себе иногда быть слабой... Чаще не получится, но помечтать об этом ведь можно, правда?!


Оль, я так хочу встретиться с тобой в Питере...  Уже скучаю...

----------


## Касатик

*Helga597*, Оленька! С Днем рождения! Будь здорова и счастлива, радостна и любима, и пусть претворяется в жизнь все, задуманное тобой!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/850927m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Яркую, интересную *Татьяну - аLisa* С днём рождения! пусть твои таланты и достоинства только множатся и люди тебя обожают!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Helga597*, Олечка! Миллион поцелуев и самых лучших пожеланий, дорогой человечек! Так хочется, чтобы ты почаще здесь появлялась, чтобы твои качели весело раскачивались. А может, когда и получится фото своё вставить? :wink: :Oj: 
Оля, ты как насчёт Питера?

----------


## Гвиола

*Олюшка,поздравляю с Днем твоего рождения!!!*
Счастья,здоровья,прекрасного настроения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/392265.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Пока вы Хельгу поздравляете, я ей СМС послала, потому что она все равно прочтет все это недели через две :biggrin:

Но все равно я и здесь напишу: Олечка, с днем рождения тебя!
Пусть у тебя все будет прекрасно!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Helga597*, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! и немного сказки тебе в подарок и солют!

----------


## Irishka

*аLisa*,
 Танечка, мать моя! С днем рождения тебя, моя дорогая и любимая!

----------


## Dium

*Сережа-Тамада, Иринка-Скоморох, Ольга, Татьяна!* *с днем варенья!!!*

Здоровья- его не купишь ни за какие деньги! Счастья, успехов, творческого вдохновения, побольше заказов, хороших клиентов и неиссякаемой энергии!

----------


## Петровна

Helga597

ОЛЕНЬКА!

----------


## KAlinchik

Танюша и Ольга!!!
я очень по вам скучаю и надеюсь на скорую встречу!
от всей души мои искренние поздравления!
пусть жизнь у вас всегда будет только белой полосой!будьте счастливы,девчоночки!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Helga597*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/837617.jpg[/IMG]


С Днем Рождения, Оля! Пусть все мужчины сегодня с цветами торопятся тебя поздравить...И Володя - в их числе!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Олюшка!!! С Днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/842738.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Helga597
 Олечка! С дем рождения!

----------


## Касатик

*Дорогие* _НАТАШЕНЬКИ!!!_ *Гвиолочка, Озорная, Макнаточка, Натальюшка, Наттка, Naata, НаталиТ, Наташа Осипова и другие носительницы этого прекрасного имени, в т.ч.  я!*
_С Днем Ангела вас!!! Света, теплоты и уюта вашим душам и сердцам и пусть Святая великомученица Наталья всегда будет с нами рядом и никогда не оставит без своей заботы!!!_
[IMG]http://*********ru/847625m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

Великому Аксакалу, невозмутимому *Ильичу*, непревзойденному Владимиру - моё почтение и поздравление С Днем рождения, с пожеланиями ВСЕХ благ, каких ему захочется!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/828169m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Helga597*
*Оля, с днём рождения!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/822025.jpg[/IMG]

*Ильич!!!*
*С днём рождения, аксакал!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/805641.jpg[/IMG]

*Всех Наташ - с именинами!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/808713.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Ильич! С днем рождения!!!*



*Будь всегда таким же мужественным и неутомимым*



*И пусть на все тебе хватает сил и времени!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Ильич!!!! Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!! Желаю всего самого доброго! Очень вас уважаю и лично присутствую при поздравлении!

----------


## Irishka

Ильич! Мимо такого праздника я пройти не могу! С днем рождениятебя!

----------


## optimistka17

*Ильич!Дорогой мой человек!*
 Как же я рада, что мы живём в соседних городах и можем встречаться чаще, чем  раз в год проходят летние Тамадеи...
 Вот и сейчас, едва расставшись с тобой , очередной раз убеждаюсь, что хорошего человека не может быть много... :Ok: 
 Ты уехал, а у Натальи и Элеоноры твоё имя на устах
Дай Бог, чтоб твои планы и мечты претворялись в жизнь И у тебя на всё и всех хватило сил :biggrin:
 Счастья тебе и здоровья на долгие года....
 Храни тебя Господь и Фея хорошего настроения... :Pivo:  :flower: 
 И немного ностальгии...

----------


## Dium

*Ильич!* 
*С днем рождения!*
_Пуд здоровья
Фунт удачи
Кучу денег без отдачи
Ящик праздничных одежд
Сумку радужных надежд_

----------


## Yuli4ka

Хочу поздравить Наташу Татусю с Днем Ангела!!

Наташенька!!  Ты- удивительная!!!  особенная!!  Неповторимая!!  Я очень рада нашему знакомству и нашему общению!!  твой творческий подход к работе, твоя энергия, твоя доброта и отзывчивость меня покорили!!  Твоя энергия меня заряжает и вдохновляет!!  Спасибо тебе за это!!

Вы знаете, друзья, о человеке может дать представление не только он сам, его поведение, его какие-то качества... О человеке может сказать его окружение.  У Наташи - чудесная семья (тьфу- тьфу-тьфу).  Вот недавно я была у Наташи в гостях и меня просто покорил её младший сын Владик. Совершенно искренний, настоящий ребенок, при этом нормальный современный парень семиклассник! 

Наташенька!!  Желаю много приятных поздравлений и хорошего настроения!!  Радости твоей семье и здоровья всем близким!!  

Целую!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ильич!

С днем рождения!

Пусть в жизни сумрачные дни
Согреты будут дружеским участьем,
Пусть будет спутником в пути
Простое человеческое счастье!

[IMG]http://*********ru/849674.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Всех наших Наташ,Наталий, Наталюшек, Наталичек, Натусь, Тат, Ташек с днем Ангела!

Желаю , чтобы наш ангел оберегал нас от бурь житейских и приносил радость в наши дома.
[IMG]http://*********ru/839434.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Ильич,* *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*Оставайтесь таким же Энерджайзером.Ведь как говорят:"Гореть самим, зажечь других"!

----------


## Масяня

*Ильича Владимира - С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИ и Я!!!*


Мы присоединяемся ко всем, кто успел раньше нас поздравить и пожелать Успехов, свершения Мечтаний и просто хорошего дня, когда на тебя обрушится шквал поздравлений!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*ИЛЬЧ!!!

С  ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!*!

----------


## Сильва

Всех Наташ - с именинами!

Дорогой ты наш ИЛЬИЧ! Среди всех наш - самый лучший!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ИЛЬИЧ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Ценим, обожаем, ЛЮБИМ нашего замечательного ИЛЬИЧА.
*С ДЖНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ВСЕХ БЛАГ!*
Цветы в подарок.[IMG]http://s17.******info/8251639f1d9cddfb4ac20e72036c7d67.gif[/IMG]
Наши сердца - в подарок[IMG]http://s17.******info/23eacf9347765a6ccd717336128bda90.gif[/IMG]
И море поцелуев. Но уже не в подарок, а просто всегда, потому что ты есть такой у нас!!![IMG]http://s17.******info/8672b1cbfbb1661259c00bf67753e3c8.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Дорогой Ильич!*


Пусть все мечты сбываются! Здоровья, Любви, Счастья, Удачи!

----------


## lezi

Helga597
Оля,поздравляю с Днем рождения! Здоровья,счастья,любви и всех благ.





Ильич
Поздравляю с замечательным днем,Днем твоего рождения!

Желаю благополучия,добра,достатка,здоровья и всего самого доброго .

----------


## Викторинка

*аLisa,Helga597*  
Танюша, Оленька! 
С незначительным опозданием, но от всего сердца поздравляю с Днем рождения! Всех вам благ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/829186.gif[/IMG]

*Ильич!* 
С Днем рождения! Пускай всегда и во всем способствует удача! [IMG]http://*********ru/805634.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю!
За  полтора года нахождения на форуме думаю, что могу обратиться со словами
ДОРОГОЙ ИЛЬИЧ!
 Поздравляю вас с днём рождения!

Пусть  вам хватает сил  на
 - На любовь к своим близким  людям 
- Шикарное ведение банкетов
- Общение с друзьями
- Путешествия
- Проведение новых встреч в Песчаном
И конечно. на  написание ваших искрометных "крылатых выражений"!
 Будьте всегда жизнерадостны. 
Благополучия и творческих  воплощений в реальность ваших замыслов
[IMG]http://*********ru/800517.jpg[/IMG]!

----------


## Ольвия

Ильич!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!! Всех  благ!!!!! :br:

----------


## SOK_89

*С Днем рождения, Ильич!
Ты всегда на горизонте,
Ты всегда - на высоте,
Тост слогаем мы герою,
Наши ум ты, честь и совесть,
Ни о чем не беспокоясь,
До ста лет живи легко;
Если станет жечь в середке
От крутой НЕМИРОВ водки-
пей парное молоко!!!*

----------


## Гвиола

Поздравляю Ильича с днем рождения!
Всех благ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/150547m.gif[/IMG] кликни мышкой для просмотра

Всех Наташ с именинами!
[IMG]http://*********ru/241716.gif[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

[IMG]http://*********ru/801543.jpg[/IMG]Уважаемый Ильич!
Всего Вам пожелали...Но, думаю...уверенна просто..., что не обидетесь, если  повторюсь...
Я желаю Вам здоровья. Нашего здоровья. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/788231.gif[/IMG]Крепкого. Сибирского. Богатырского.
А мы за это [IMG]http://*********ru/791303.jpg[/IMG]!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ИЛЬИЧ! 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
ВСЕГО САМОГО ХОРОШЕГО ЖЕЛАЮ!!! 
тчк pypss
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

ИЛЬИЧ!!!

Ты такой разный... , ты такой классный!



 :flower:   kiss   :Oj:

----------


## Януська

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям нашего Маэстро!!! С днем рождения!!!

----------


## Курица

Ты много лет у нас в почете!
Желаем мы тебе, Ильич,
И в тамадействе, и в работе,
И в жизни - многого достичь!

Желаю силы в организме,
Ни в чем сноровки не терять,
Творить, стендапить - все, как в жизни!
И фишки с Форума внедрять.

Желаю счастья в День рожденья!
Ешь с аппетитом, сладко спи,
Пусть не спадает напряженье
Еще сто лет в твоей цепи!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Наташечки!* 
С Днем ангела. Пусть вам под его крылом живется радостно и благостно!
*Ильич!* Наш уважаемый человек! С Днем рождения! Счастья, радости и много зеленых бумажек в портмоне!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

ГЛУБОКО-ВСЕМИ-УВАЖАЕМЫЙ ТЁЗКА ОСНОВАТЕЛЯ РЕВОЛЮЦИИ!
ВСЕМИ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ВЛАДИМИР ИЛЬИЧ!
С ДЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/824090.gif[/IMG]
эТО ТЕБЕ НА СЧАСТЬЕ ТАЛИСМАН!

----------


## Ольга-63

Ильич!
        С днём рождения!   Бесконечной молодости и задора!

----------


## Раюшка

Ильич, наш вождь и учитель! С днюхою Вас!:smile:

Наташки-ромашки, с днём ангела! :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Ильичь!!! С Днем варенья!!! Будь всегда весёлым, жизнерадостным, и востребованным!!!!!!!! :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/793373.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Apch-hi

*С удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравления в адрес нашего замечательного Владимира ИЛЬИЧА!!! С днем Рождения!!! С днем Рождения!!! С днем Рождения!!!*

----------


## olgaleona

наташеньки!ильич!...с  праздником!!!!!!!!!!счастья вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Ильич!!!!!!!
Дорогой Ильич!!!!!!
Как же я тебя поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Милионы виртуальных поцелуев!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ ВСЁ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/829215m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

Наташки! С днем ангела нас!
[IMG]http://*********ru/797471.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Наташеньки,с праздником! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Ильич,пусть сбудутся все пожелания наших форумчан!А это от меня:
[IMG]http://*********ru/788255.jpg[/IMG]

Готовила сама!)))

----------


## Айсидора

ПИОНЕРСКОЕ ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ 
(По случаю дня рождения) 

Мы, ты,они -  страны нашей дети! 
Нет никого нас счастливей на свете! 
Чтобы сегодня быть с Вами опять, 
Мы Ильича пришли поздравлять! 

Вся его жизнь служит всем нам примером 
И октябрятам, и пионерам. 
Будем и дальше пример с него брать 
Mы Ильича пришли поздравлять! 

Мы к Вам пришли, чтобы в день этот снова 
Дать комсомолу и партии слово, 
Что будем всех взрослых всегда уважать — 
Мы Ильича пришли поздравлять! 
Мы к Вам пришли, чтоб у старших учиться 
Как надо пить, чтоб совсем не упиться. 
Как надо есть, чтоб фигуру держать - 
Мы дядю Ильича пришли поздравлять! 

Мы - пионеры советской страны 
В Вас, дядя Ильич  давно влюблены. 
Лучшего друга нам не сыскать. 
Мы Вас сегодня пришли поздравлять. 
Мы говорим, без унынья и лени: 
Нам неизвестен конфликт поколений. 
Вы, дядя Ильич -моложе, чем мы: 
Брать с Вас пример мы и в этом должны. 

(После этого "пионеры" уходят из комнаты 
с пионерским салютом под песню: 

Взвейтесь кострами синие ночи! 
Мы пионеры, рюмочку "хочем". 
Взрослым давно нам пора наливать: 

Мы Ильича пришли поздравлять!

----------


## sokolixa

*Татьяна - аLisa, Оля - Helga597*,
Примите запоздавшие поздравления и от меня.
Это - вам:



И, конечно, куча поздравлений нашему уважаемому аксакалу!
С Днём рождения, *Ильич*!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Ильич!!!!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ТЕБЯ!!!!!!
За твое здоровье1
[IMG]http://*********ru/796432m.jpg[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********ru/791312m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/801552m.jpg[/IMG].....[IMG]http://*********ru/788240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Ильич, я успела( только с заказа)! С Днем рождения! Здоровья, счастья, любви. А главное- оптимизма. Целую( с позволения Светочки), в день рождения можно.

----------


## shoymama

*Вита - Вятушка!!! С днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Djazi

*Володя,  я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям в твой адрес. Будь здоров, богат и любим! 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/813846.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Вятушка! Вита! С днем рождения!!! Творческих успехов, во всем везения и хорошего настроения! Человек, родившийся в один день со Львом Николаевичем Толстым, должен быть, безусловно, талантливым!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/804649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Вятушка! Вита! С днем рождения!*

*Долгих лет и крепкого здоровья,
Молодости,силы,красоты.
Пусть всегда-не только в день рожденья
Исполняются заветные мечты.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/792363.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Ильич, Вита, с днем рождения!!!
 

всех сентябрьских именинников с Днюхами!

----------


## Ильич

*ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ
БОЛЬШОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Лучик Дон

Дорогой Ильич!!!

Хоть и с опозданием, но хочу поздравить Вас с Днём Рождения!

Пусть всё в жизни получается и всегда рядом будет волшебница - Фея!

----------


## Колесо

Вита,с днем рождения!Успехов,везения,отличного настроения!Принимай цветы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/798500.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Заглянула в "Поздравлялку" - обомлела
Как же я посмела опоздать?
Форум Аксакала поздравляет,
Тоже я бокал хочу поднять...
Дорогой Ильич! Желаю счастья!
Бла, бла, бла и всяческих успехов...
Чтобы в кризисные дни ненастья
Помирал ты, только лишь от смеха !*

----------


## Масяня

И* ещё у одного замечательного ведущего - день рождения!!!


Димка  rjdima -  тебе троекратное УРА!!! И всего наилучшего*

----------


## Сильва

*rjdima*/Димыч, как я рада, что мы знакомы в реале! Вот это - энерджайзер, кладезь идей, кипучая мысль! Желаю тебе удачи, счастья в личной жизни (в смысле - когда тебя понимают), много благодарных клиентов, надеюсь ещё не на одну встречу!

----------


## Колесо

Дима,с днем рождения! Я третья поздравляющая))),поэтому - за любовь!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Опачки, сколько именинников у нас замечательных. 
Ну конечно же, *Ильич* список возглавляет! Только один день в честь дня рождения и дружественной ниточки Йошкар-Ола - Запорожье сменили этикеточку на знаменитом бальзаме.....  За тебя, Ильич, поднимаю эту бутылочку! будь здоров!

[IMG]http://*********ru/812855m.jpg[/IMG]

*Вятушка, Вита!* С днём рождения. тёплых и солнечных денёчков тебе!

И конечно же самые пламенные поздравления пламенному человеку -
*Диме- rjdima*. пусть фонтан твоей энергии неиссякает. Твори и продолжай нас радовать своим творчеством!

----------


## аLisa

Лучше позже, чем никогда. Ильич, с днем варенья, Дима, с праздником! Мальчики! Море вам удачи и дачи у моря!

----------


## Курица

Димушка, с днем рождения!!! И пусть у тебя никогда не садятся батарейки (по-моему, они у тебя покруче "Энерджайзерс")
Я пью за твое здоровье!
[IMG]http://*********ru/810823.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

ПРИЯТНО ЧЕРТ ПОБЕРИ!
Родится рядом с Димой!
Димка. с днем рождения!

----------


## Ольга-63

Дима! Сднём рождения! Здоровья, творческих успехов, море смеха и задора!

----------


## maknata

Димочка! С днюхой!!!
Вятушка-Вита! Пряздрявляю!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Для радости есть веская причина
 Ведь именинник кто? Да он, *чудесный Дима...*
И возраста не надобно бояться.
 Ведь это ж мало- *дважды 19!*
Тебе пусть Харьков громко салютует,
 А женщина любимая целует
Фонтан идей пусть дальше бьёт ключём
Тебя ж на Форуме мы дружно воспоём! :Aga:

----------


## Викторинка

*Дима! С Днем рождения!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/821078.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Вятушка - Вита,
Дима -  rjdima*,
присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям:
С Днём рождения вас!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Всех, кого пропустила поздравить - запоздалые мои поздравления с извинениями!  :Pivo:  :flower: 
Ну а сегодня можно поздравить земляка...
Костя, *Диоген*, с праздником тебя! Клиентов богатых, успехов творческих, а главное приятностей в личной жизни! :wink:

----------


## Масяня

Константина - с днём рождения!!! Достатка тебе любого: материального, душевного, реализации твоих проектов, и просто хорошего настроения. Ты не один в этом мире - а это уже очень много...

----------


## KAlinchik

Костя, Диоген,с днюхой!
 третий тост - за любовь! поэтому желаю тебе любви!:wink:

----------


## ruslava

Дима, с Днем рождения! Здоровья, удачи, успеха, вдохновения!
Вот как я тебя сильно люблю!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/846471m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Ильич!!!rjdima!!!Диоген!!!*
*Дорогие мужчины, С ДНЯМИ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС*
 
*Вита!!!**С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Сильва

*Людочку ПУХОВУ* - с Днём варенья!!! Любви, счастья, удачи во всём, творческого настроения!!!

----------


## Tajussa

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*
С днем рождения! Всего самого наилучшего!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/802540.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Людочка! С днём рождения!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Людмила, дорогая!*

----------


## Ладушка

Дорогие. Дима. Константин, Владимир Ильич и Людочка!
 Примите мои поздравления!
 Желаю вам творческих успехов и благополучия!
[IMG]http://*********ru/794348.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Люда,с днем рождения! Желаю,чтобы в душе всегда была весна, а вокруг все зеленело, цвело, радовалось!

[IMG]http://*********ru/848623.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Людмила Пухова !!!
С днем рожденья!!!!

----------


## чижик

Людочка! Поздравляю!!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Людмила!*
С Днем рождения! Любви и радости! Новых побед на творческой ниве! Ура!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Людочка! Поздравляю с Днём рождения! Всего самого наилучшего,исполнения всего задуманного!*
[img]http://s17.******info/d6b27051453d9016a9331503533c5076.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Людмила, С самым лучшим днём в году! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/831201.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Это моё тысячное сообщение! :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Сильва*,
*Tajussa*,
*maknata*,
*altergot*,
*Ладушка*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*чижик*,
*myworld7*,
*Гвиола*,
*tatiana-osinka*,

СПАСИБО !!!!!!!!!      :Ok: :rolleyes: :flower: 
Так приятно- 10 утра-а уже столько поздравлений !!!!
Пусть все Ваши пожелания сбудутся ! :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Масяня

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,


Людочка -с днём рождения!!! Радуй всех своими песнями, своим талантом, а мир пусть радует тебя!

----------


## Alenajazz

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! С Днем рождения, Людмила!

----------


## Иринка 11



----------


## Викторинка

Людочка! С Днем рождения! 
Желаю крепкого здоровья, 
Надежды, веры, красоты!
Пусть будет дом согрет любовью, 
М все сбываются мечты!
[IMG]http://*********ru/831203.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tataluna

Людмила 
С днём ВАРЕНЬЯ!

----------


## Ильич

*Поздравляю Люду Пухову!
И желаю ей всегда
Поражать нас креативом!
Люда.. ТЫЖ У НАС ЗВЕЗДА!
*

----------


## shoymama

Людочка! С днюхой!!!

----------


## laro4ka09

*Людмила! С Днем Рождения!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/838372m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Людочка Пухова* *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

*Легка в общении, приятна, 
Всегда открыта и понятна. 
И не смутят ее чины: 
Ей чьи-то званья не важны, 
Таких людей немного - славных, 
Лучистых, мягких и простых... 
Весь мир стоит вот на таких! 
*

----------


## о-ля-ля

Людмила, к сожалению лично не знакома, но глядя на аватарку получилось вот такое поздравление, но почему-то от лица гусара.
Ах, мадам, Вы так прекрасны!
Голос Ваш-на душу мне бальзам.
Ангажировать позвольте Вас на танец?
В день рожденья ручку Вашу целовать.
И от себя- поздравляю! С днём рождения!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Людмила, Людочка, госпожа Пухова- С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ, светлый, добрый, открытый,гостеприимный,талантливый, красивый  человечек.
  ......
*И в День рождения,
Мы дарим только лишь хорошие слова.
И в День рождения.
От поздравлений пусть кружится голова.
И в День рождения
Ваш праздник мы разделим  поровну на всех
И в День рождения
минорных нот не может быть , конечно нет!

*


[IMG]http://*********ru/817913m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Масяня*,
*Alenajazz*,
*Иринка 11*,
*Викторинка*,
*tataluna*,
*Ильич*,
*shoymama*,
*laro4ka09*,
*bulya*,
*о-ля-ля*,
*Не Подарочек*,

 СПАСИБОООООООООООООО !!! :Oj: Всех обожаю !:smile: :Pivo:  :flower: 

*Не Подарочек*,
Прикольно читать твои поздравления  словами из моей песни:biggrin: :Vah: :rolleyes:

----------


## Анатольевна

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,*
*Людочка, с днём рождения!
Счастья, любви, удачи!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/820984.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

Людочка! Прими мои поздравления, скажу коротко здоровья и счастья! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/820986.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viki

*Людмила!С днем рождения!*
В твой День рождения хочется пожелать здоровья,головокружительного счастья и прекрасного настроения каждый миг!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/847615.jpg[/IMG]
Уважаемая Людмила! От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! Пусть все у тебя ладится, пусть вокруг тебя будут в большинстве своем ТОЛЬКО приятные люди! Оставайся такой же красивой, умной и талантливой!

----------


## КартинкаИр

ЛЮДОЧКА ПУХОВА!
Вы так прекрасны, словно королева
А голос Ваш воистину божествен!
Талантов Ваших всех не счесть!
Оставайтесь всегда такой, какая есть!!!

Красивой, женственной, талантливой, доброй, щедрой и обаятельной!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ЛЮБВИ, УДАЧИ, УСПЕХОВ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ВЕРШИН!

----------


## zizi

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людмила, с днём рождения! Всех благ!!!

----------


## manja

Людочка Пухова С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Пожелаю тебе прежде всего красивой и яркой осени....
[IMG]http://*********ru/799472m.jpg[/IMG]
пусть такой же разноцветной в ярких красках кружится каруселью твоя жизнь...
пусть твои яркие праздники будут приносить тебе только радость...
Пусть Осеннее небо...такое голубое в это время года...никогда не заполнится темными тучами....
ту чудо...Ты красива, мила, ты интелигентна...Я просто знаю что ты такая....хоть и не разу не видела....
Но надеюсь когда нибудь при встрече пожму твою ручку и обниму тебя крепко крепко...
А сегодня прими от меня осенний привет....солнечный светлый, теплый...и яркий...[IMG]http://*********ru/787184m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*manja*,
*zizi*,
*свадьба*,
*Анатольевна*,
*viki*,
*Курица*,
*Иринка Картинка*,
Девочки ! Спасибо большое ! Вот это праздник у меня !!!!!!!
Пусть все-все пожелания Ваши сбудутся !
Люблю Вас !:rolleyes: :flower:  :Aga: :smile:

----------


## sokolixa

Люда!
С Днём рождения! Всех благ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людочка, с днём рождения. Пусть самые заветные мечты сбываются, самые невероятные идеи рождаются и претворяются, самые счастливые часы бутут твои! Счастья тебе, милый и очаровательный человек!

[IMG]http://*********ru/812788.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*sokolixa*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,


Так приятно чувствовать себя живой частичкой планеты Земля.
С разных уголков я читаю Ваши добрые слова -  спасибо Всем
 за Хороший вечер и Лирику душевную !Мы так далеко друг от друга и так близко на расстоянии  искренних объятий !!!!!
Вам дарю одну из  своих просто лирических мягких песен :flower: 
http://files.mail.ru/YYSC3U

----------


## Irishka

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людочка! С Днем рождения тебя! Услышала тебя недавно на нашем областном канале. Убедилась - Украина талантами богата! И ты тоже наше богатство!
  Счастья тебе, любви, удачи!

----------


## Sens

Люда, я от души присоединяюсь! Сияй! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людочка, я тоже поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения! :flower: 
Знаю, что твой знак зодиака Девы- а это просто самые, наверное, прекрасные женщины, которые только могут быть. В них есть всё: и красота, и талант, и хозяйки  просто прекрасные.
*Желаю тебе, уюта, комфорта, тепла
Чтоб доброю жизнь и веселой была,
Чтоб стало побольше в ней праздничных дней,
Подарков, цветов и улыбок друзей*! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/824840.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/814600.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Людочка!
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и я.С Днем рождения поздравляю умницу,красавицу,и очень хорошего человека.Здоровья,любви и удачи!

----------


## Наталюшка

ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,
Людочка, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!

----------


## Tatiana_S

*С Днем рождения, Людочка!*

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людочка, сонечко! с опозданием, но все же....
ВІТАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/790016m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,*
Людмила, поздравляю!!! Пусть будет у вас всё, чего вы себе пожелаете! Всё же Вы знаете, что для любимых дни разлуки только в море капелька, пусть разлуки с любимыми не будет, а будет всегда любовь! :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Люда!*
Знаю, что ты еще придешь сюда, потому что тебя поздравляем до сих пор. Хочу сказать. Послушала твою песню. Слышу тебя в первый раз. Спасибо тебе за чудесный подарок. Так неожиданно, когда именинница дарит подарки. И так приятно! Еще раз тебе счастья и любви!

----------


## Петровна

Людмила, с Днём Рождения!

----------


## Лучик Дон

*Людочка!!!*

С днём рождения! Ты прекрасный человек, хоть в реале мы ещё не знакомы. Просто чувствую...
Пусть твой талант - всегда находит своих поклонников, ведь наш форум уже покорён!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Я говорю, что сердцу мило,
о том, что радует меня.
Моя прекрасная Людмила,
хочу поздравить я тебя.
Ведь много разных пожеланий 
подарят все твои друзья. 
И я поздравлю с Днем Рожденья, 
И пожелаю для тебя 
Чтобы весь Киев покорила 
своим умом и добротой, 
Своим талантом и уменьем,
Своей душевной красотой
Успехов в творчестве, здоровья,
удачи, радости, любви, 
И пусть исполнятся сегодня
Твои заветные мечты! 
Нанизываю, как на нитки,
плету букет из нежных слов:
Тебе, Людмилка, эта россыпь:
Удача, Здоровье, Любовь!*

----------


## Масяня

Вчера у моего папы был день рождения, нет не так - у него  вчера был ЮБИЛЕЙ!!! 60 лет!!! Мы вчера его поздравляли в ресторане, 

а вот СЕГОДНЯ - ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ У НАШЕГО ЗАЙЧОНКА - НАШЕГО СОЛНЫШКА - КАТРУСЕНЬКИ. Ей сегодня исполнилось 4 года!!!


ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ - МЫ ВАС ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИМ!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Масяня*, передавай твоим родным поздравления!!! а вот и виртуальные подарки
это твоему папе

а это принцессе

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Масяня*,
 Светулька! Папе долгих-долгих лет жизни и здоровья. Какое доброе у него лицо. Любви близких и побольше радостей в жизни!

А девочке, Солнышку, Заиньке, Маленькой Принцессе  и дальше купаться в любви такой замечательной мамочки. Люблю тебя. Поздравляю и радуюсь вместе с тобой!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Масяня*,
Светланка, с именинниками тебя!!!

----------


## bulya

Масянечка, поздравляю тебя с с именинниками, долгих лета им! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Людочка! Милая ! Дорогая! Родная и самая лучшая моя подруга на Форуме!*
_Я звонила тебе в День рождения, так как отдыхая в Симеизе не имела доступа к инету..._ :Aga: 
А так хотелось, чтоб "хороша была ложка к обеду..."

*Твои таланты- безграничны
 Поешь и пишешь ты отлично
Твой вкус , конечно безупречен
 И форумчанами отмечен
Ты в фотошопе просто ас
 Твои костюмы- высший класс

На ветер не бросаешь ты слова
Ведущих Киева ты вместе собрала
Рубеж очередной взяла
Себя работе отдала

О встречах новых я с тобой мечтаю
И с этой мыслью засыпаю....
Пусть день рожденья у тебя прошел,
Но утром  в честь тебя накрою стол....:*pivo: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*кикимаджа*
Катюша, с днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/862701.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Катя, ух ты, я даже вовремя успеваю!:smile: С днём варенья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Катюш!

----------


## Сильва

*кикимаджа*

----------


## Викторинка

*кикимаджа*
*Катенька!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/902638.jpg[/IMG]
*Пускай сбывается все, о чем мечтаешь ты!!!*

----------


## Irishka

Кикимаджа! Катенька! С днем рождения тебя!

----------


## Абюл45

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, Масяню-Светланку, с именинниками!!!
Людочку Пухову и Кикиманджу - Катеринку,  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Всем,всем здоровья крепкого и исполненья МЕЧТ!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Ой!!!! Хорошо. что зашла сюда. Светуля.. с опозданием поздравляю тебя! Отзывчивая.  добрая с бешенной энергией. Молодая  и  такая.. особеннная! Мечтаю встретиться с тобой.  И  думаю, что это обязательно случится.  Оставайся такой же лучистой Масяней!
 Катюша мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!!! 
 Кикиманджечка наша!
[IMG]http://*********ru/880099.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Катюшка - кикиманджа!!!

С днём рождения тебя!!! Пусть сбываются мечты, и пусть жизнь дарит тебе как можно больше приятных моментов!

----------


## Гвиола

Катюху поздравляю с Днюхой!
Всего,всего,всего и ещё чуть-чуть!!!
[img]http://s.******info/408cd0f2c9b7173c56b4eb052ce153a9.gif[/img]

----------


## lezi

Катюшка - кикиманджа!!!

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.Катюша,с Днем рождения!
Любви,здоровья и всех благ.

----------


## Наталюшка

Катюшка, с Днем Рождения!!!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Катюша!
*С Днем рождения! Желаю всяческих благ !Ура!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

Расцветали яблони и груши...
Нет, цветы другие для* Катюши!*
* С Днем рождения, дорогая!* :018:  :008:  :040:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*кикимаджа*, с днем рождения!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

А сегодня- День ЛЮДМИЛЫ !!!!!
Поздравляю всех Людочек на нашем форуме !!!!
Здоровья нам , любвии Вдохновения !
Оптимистка, Людочка-69, Евочка777 и  всех-всех милых !:smile: :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> А сегодня- День ЛЮДМИЛЫ !!!!!


Спасибо, тёзка....
И знаете, что обидно,- *именины Людмилы - только раз в году*( тех же Александров, Михаилов- немеряно...)
Но как я радуюсь этому дополнительному празднику... Стараюсь в этот день сделать себе что-то приятное...
 И вам, тезки желаю того же...

----------


## Гвиола

Людочки,я вас поздравляю! Кстати,у Наташ тоже раз в году!

----------


## Ольга-63

*Людочки - Людмилки!*  с именинами вас! Здоровья, счастья, радости!
   А ещё я хочу поздравить *Тамару Гордееву*  с днём рождения! Томчик, желаю тебе клиентов богатых, успехов творческих, друзей верных!

[IMG]http://*********ru/857234.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Люды, Людочки, Людмилы! Форумчанам всем вы милы! Потому и я хочу вас поздравить с именинами! Счастья вам и удачи в жизни!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Тамара Гордеева*, с Днём рождения!!! 

А также всех с Днём Веры, Надежды, Любови и матери их Софии!
Всем желаю мудрости, любви, чтоб вера и надежда всегда были с вами!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Тамара Гордеева*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*всех Людмил с именинами, с днем ангела*




> Людочки,я вас поздравляю! Кстати,у Наташ тоже раз в году!


 :biggrin: и у Оль тоже, только 24 июля

Тамара Гордеева - c днем рождения!!!

----------


## Марья

> А также всех с Днём Веры, Надежды, Любови и матери их Софии!


Девочки, в старину это был "Бабий день" - праздник всех рожавших женщин! Так что всех мамочек с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! И еще сегодня нужно вспомнить хорошим словом повитуху, которая принимала у вас роды. :wink: Я свою Ларису Викторовну всю жизнь вспоминаю, а уж сегодня особенно - 16 лет назад она помогла моему сынуле на свет появиться и для меня сделала все, чтобы все прошло как по маслу...за 3 с половиной часа.... Дай БОГ ей здоровья!!!

----------


## bulya

Всех Людмил с именинами поздравляю! :flower: Тамара Гордеева с Днём Рождения! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

всех: Людочек, 
Надежд, Вер, Любочек и Софушек  - с днём ангела! 


Тамару Гордееву - с днём рождения!!!

----------


## shoymama

Томочка, поздравляю!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Тамара Гордеева*, С Днем рождения !!!!!
 :flower: :smile: :Pivo: 
Улыбок тебе и оптимизма !!!!!

С Днем ВЕРЫ, Надежды, Любви   ВСЕХ !!!!!!!!!
Такой день !  *Давайте с Надеждой Верить в Любовь !!!!!* :Ok: :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## manja

*Тамара Гордеева, С Днем рождения*
хочу пожелать тебе осенних красок
хочу пожелать тебе яркой жизни
хочу пожелать тебе восторженных клиентов....
И вообще....я желаю тебе сегодня, завтра и послезавтра...каждое утро от меня в течении года : хорошего дня....и счастья...
[IMG]http://*********ru/912544m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Томочка,с днем рождения!*
[img]http://s17.******info/74ec519a781cc9da3b5710956749968e.gif[/img]

----------


## гордеева

всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!:rolleyes:

----------


## Наталюшка

Тамара, с Днем Рождения!!

----------


## Irishka

*гордеева*,
 Тамара! И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

----------


## Сильва

Всех-всех, кто имеет к этому отношение - *С МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫМ ДНЁМ МУЗЫКИ!*

----------


## о-ля-ля

*гордеева*,
 Тамара - такое царственное имя. Поздравляю с днём рождения и желаю в любых жизненных ситуациях чувствовать себя царицей!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Тамара, прими и мои поздравления! Счастья, удачи!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/874688.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

А сегодня именинницы Ирины и Арины!
Иры, Ирочки, Иринки! С праздником нас! Нам, првда повезло больше, чем Людмилам - у нас есть еще и майские именины. Счастья всем и любви!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

*гордеева*,
Тамара!
[IMG]http://*********ru/894151.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи во всех начинаниях!

----------


## sokolixa

Тамара!
Поздравляю!!!

----------


## lezi

Тамарочка,С Днем рождения!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*гордеева*,
Тамара, и от меня тебе самые искренние поздравления! Пусть в работе будет процветание, а девочки твои приносят только радость!

[IMG]http://*********ru/877805.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*гордеева*,
 Томочка! С опозданием,но искренне!
[IMG]http://*********ru/863457m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Евгения 71

УЛЫБНИСЬ... Если дождь за окном не кончается... 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... если что-то не получается... 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... если счастье за тучами спряталось... 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... если даже душа поцарапалась... 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... и увидишь... тогда все изменится 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... дождь пройдет, земля в зелень оденется... 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... и печаль стороной пройдет... 
УЛЫБНИСЬ... и душа заживет!!!

Пожелания всем женщинам от всей души,особенно с нашей профессией!

----------


## shoymama

*Поздравляю всех, кто учился, учится или учит!*

http://cards.mail.ru/f1/card.html?cd...7874d31e907f47

----------


## Абюл45

Гордеева,

Тамара, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! 
 ПУСТЬ У ТАМАРЫ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ
 НЕМАЛО БУДЕТ ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЙ;
 СУДЬБА ХРАНИТ ПУСТЬ ОТ ВОЛНЕНИЙ
 И СЧАСТЬЕ НЕ УХОДИТ В ТЕНЬ!!!

----------


## shoymama

Томочка, с днюхой! Счастья тебе!!!

----------


## Айсидора

розы
[IMG]http://*********ru/916531m.gif[/IMG]


*Тамара, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* 
В этот день тебе желаем:
Голубых ветров,
Серебристых дождей,
И красивой любви,
И хороших друзей,
И свершений больших,
И блестящих побед,
Жизни полной, счастливой,
Без печали и бед.

[IMG]http://*********ru/911412m.jpg[/IMG]

А еще хочется поздравить всех *С ДНЕМ УЧИТЕЛЯ!!!*

Профессии прекрасней нет на свете - 
Источник знаний Вы несете детям. 
И наш учитель - наш кумир, 
С которым познаем мы мир. 
И в этот день хотим Вам обещать, 
Что, поднявшись от школьных парт, 
И мы сумеем людям передать 
Свой труд, тепло сердец и поиска азарт!

*Личные поздравления 
Тане Курочке нашей золотой!!!*



[IMG]http://*********ru/915508m.jpg[/IMG]


Очень жаль, что не можем приехать,
Посидеть вместе с вами за вашим столом.
Но заздравную чашу за Ваше здоровье,
В этот день мы, конечно ж, нальем.

----------


## Ильич

ПЕДАГИ И ПРЕПОДЫ! УЧИЛКИ И УЧИТЕЛЯ!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## tatusya

Спасибо всем за поздравления!
Всех дорогих учителей с Праздником!
Стоять над жизнью молодой,
Храня прекрасное единство.
Честь вековая, долг святой-
Учительство и материнство.
Сначала души пробуди,
Пусть жажда к знанью в них проснется,
Потом питомцев поведи к прозрачно-чистому колодцу.
Живую воду из глубин,
Ты черпать научи рукою.
Чтоб свой народ и край любить.
Мужать и хорошеть душою.
 С Днем Учителя!

----------


## Масяня

Всех учителей - с праздником!

----------


## syaonka

*Тамара! Поздравляю с днём рождения!*


Милые наши учителя ! С праздником вас!

----------


## lezi

Всех кто относится к такой трудной,но все же хорошей и нужной профессии Учителя ,поздравляю  с праздником.Здоровья вами и  терпения  ,дорогие учителя ,в вашем нелегком труде.

----------


## Гвиола

*Милые учителя!*
От всего сердца поздравляю с профессиональным праздником!
Чтоб мы без вас делали,ходили б неучами и искали луч света в темном царстве! Здоровья вам,успехов в вашем нелегком труде и хорошего настроения!
[img]http://s17.******info/da1f647975fd61cacb5e3ed2f8fd3510.gif[/img]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*С праздником вас, ПЕДАГОГИ!
		Низкий поклон вам земной.
		Счастья, здоровья, удачи,
		Ну...и зарплаты большой!
*

----------


## Касатик

Дорогие преподаватели, учителя, педагоги!!! С праздником вас! Здоровья, радости, терпения и отличного вам всем настроения!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 :018:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

С праздником всех нас!!!
Достойных нам учеников, достойных родителей, достойной зарплаты, и, самое главное, - достойного к нам отношения!!!

----------


## вокся

> Достойных нам учеников, достойных родителей, достойной зарплаты, и, самое главное, - достойного к нам отношения!!!


Да,да,да. И ещё раз ДА!!!!

----------


## Irishka

Дорогие мои коллеги -педагоги! С праздником вас! С Дненм Учителя! В свой праздник я работала на выезде, поэтому рядом не было инета, а сейчас - мои самые искренние пожелания счастья, любви и удачи!!! И воспитанников вам одаренных, и благодарных родителей!!!

----------


## tatusya

> коллеги -педагоги! С праздником вас!


И тебя, дорогая. Скорейшего тебе выздоровления. Целую.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

УРЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!
Сегодня у Олежки SOK_89 день рождения!!!!!
И пусть сегодня он не с нами - он в пути!!!!
Желаю я ему здоровья и веселия!!!!
И только радости на жизненном пути!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/860037.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с Днем рождения! Олег! Здоровья, счастья, любви и всегда удачи!

----------


## Масяня

ОЛЕЖКУ - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


СВЕТИК - БЕРЕГИ ЕГО!!! Он у тебя самый лучший супруг!!! И просто хороший человек!!!


Олежка. чтобы всегда было на что погулять и за что добраться домой!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Олег!Привет и сердечные поздравления из Днепра!
На рынке сто проблем с весами
И покупатели часами
Орут дурными голосами-
Им недодали колбасы.
У нас же здесь совсем не рынок
Хотя имеет именинник
Зодиакальный знак Весы.
Он аккуратен,собран очень,
Совсем не жаден между прочим.
Все угостит он,сколько влезет,
И он не то,что не обвесит
А даже через край нальёт!
Свое он слово держит строго-
Таких людей сейчас немного.
В делах же точен он.ей-богу,
Ну как швейцарские часы.
Но удивляться кто же станет,
Ведь именинник процветает
Под знаком правильным - Весы!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

Олег! 
Приветы и сердечные поздравления из Днепра продолжаются!
[IMG]http://*********ru/904093.jpg[/IMG]Удачи во всем!

----------


## Сильва

Олежка, с Днюхой! Живи сто лет!!!

----------


## Курица

_Олег-белорус - он всегда был мужчиной.
Когда он с машиной, когда без машины.
С деньгами когда, и когда он без денег.
В рабочие дни, и когда он бездельник. 
В театре, в кино, в ресторане, в отеле.
В палаточном лагере - что ж, в  самом деле.
По будням суровым, по праздникам шумным
Был сильным, был смелым, спокойным и  умным.
И Кати, Елены, Татьяны и Нины...
Тихонько вздыхали: "Вот это мужчина!"
И, завистью белой завидуя Свете,
Хотели б найти  "вот такого ж" на свете.
_
ОЛЕГ, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения, а Свету- с именинником! Пусть ВАШИ путешествия всегда удачно заканчиваются.Личного счастья.И долгой-вечной- Любви!

----------


## bulya

Олег, с Днём Рождения!

В суровых боях он не знает сомненья, 
Священное имя, решительный взор. 
Но перед красавицей - на колени, 
И если не в плен берет, то измор. 
Олегу подвластны любые кручины. 
Изгибы Фортуны его не страшат, 
Фортуне, как женщине, нужен мужчина, 
И если он есть, то и жизнь хороша!

----------


## shoymama

*Олег, поздравляю! Веселого дня рождения!!!* 
[img]http://s5.******info/432a9e2ea0344d6445f7839f92bd9881.gif[/img][img]http://s15.******info/9eb8dc0969d1256f88a7639579b6d995.gif[/img]

----------


## tatusya

Олежа, с днюхой тебя ,дорогой!
Всего-всего! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Dium

C днем варенья!!!!!

----------


## Оляшка

Олег,поздравляю с Днём Рождения! :018:

----------


## KAlinchik

*bulya*,
 Аленка! я не поняла! а чего тебя у нас никто не поздравляет?!:eek:
я буду первой!
ПРоздРавляю!!!!!!!!!!!!ты такая обояшка! море очарования,искренняя улыбка и ярчайшая индивидуальность!!!!!!!!!оставайся всегда такой!!!!!Здоровья тебе и твоим близким, удачи, счастья и любви!
[IMG]http://*********ru/859052m.gif[/IMG]


Олег! с опозданием прими и мои поздравления!
Ты- настоящий мужчина и этим все сказано! 
всего тебе только наилучшего!
[IMG]http://*********ru/857004m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Есть на свете Булечка, Алёнка красотулечка!
Самая хорошая, самая пригожая!
Деток любит веселить...
За Алёнку будем пить!!!

----------


## Ксю-ша

Булечка, Аленка!
Говорят, красоту, ее ничем не испортишь....Но мы-то знаем :Ha: , что бывает с девочками, которые часто хмурятся,
невзначай желают "фулиганам всяким" чего и не стоилоkuku,
или вообще обиду в себе носят, как молоко в бидоне:eek:.

Поэтому окружи себя хорошими, светлыми и мудрыми и свети себе на здоровье!!! :Vah: 
Оставайсо булькой-красотулькой! А чтоб морщинки, нафик, не портили(лет этак через 30) настроение, отдавай чуть больше, чем получаешь и " победа будет за нами"! :biggrin:
С днем!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Аленочка! Хорошего настроения в праздник! А в жизни - что бы были только праздники! Улыбки! Счастье! Здоровье!

----------


## shoymama

Аленека! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Алена, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/901025.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

Алена! С Днем рождения! 
Пускай твоя жизнь будет волшебной сказкой! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/871329.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/872353.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bulya*,
Алёнушка, дорогая, с днём рождения!!!
Радости желаю и море везения!!!!!!
Осуществления заветной мечты!!!
И что б всё расцветало, когда рядом ты!!!!!!
Пусть трубы играют и песикоты поют,
Улыбке Алёнкиной на форуме, тут!!!!!!!!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/853920.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

Алёнушка! Булечка! Поздравляю тебя

----------


## Масяня

Алёнка - Булечка - я тебя обожаю!!! И поэтому так много хочется тебе пожелать!

Будь  всегда такой же загадочной, обольстительной, 




Глаза счастливой женщины
Полны волшебным светом,
В них искорки беспечные
Помогут всем с ответом.


Будь счастлива!

----------


## Касатик

ВАУ!!! *Алена*, какая ты красивая!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/879549m.jpg[/IMG]

С днем рождения *Аленушка-Булечка*! Процветания тебе и любви!!! И, конечно,раскрытия всех твоих талантов! Ведь ты родилась в один день с талантливейшей Мариной Цветаевой!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/883645m.jpg[/IMG]

От *Юрия Борисовича* тебе искренние поздравления и душевные пожелания всего-всего!

----------


## bulya

*KAlinchik
Сильва
Ксю-ша
Ribka-тамадушка
shoymama
Осипова Наталья Васильевна
Викторинка
pypss
Ольга-63
Масяня
Касатик*
Спасибки огромное за поздравления!*Эдик, Татусечка,Юлечка, Леночка Медведик, Ксения Высоцкая* спасибо Вам за пожелания!Позже проставлюсь, жду гостей!

----------


## Иринка 11

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ АЛЕНКА!!! ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ ТОЛЬКО СВЕТЛОГО и ДОБРОГО !!!

----------


## черника

Алёнушка! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! 
Счастья тебе, удачи, здоровья, радости! Всего самого - самого наилучшего тебе!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/891825.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viki

АЛЕНКА!Пусть мои искренние поздравления и наилучшие пожелания принесут тебе счастье,удачу и радость!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*bulya*,
Аленка, поздравляю с Днём рождения!
От души желаю 
Заказчиков щедрых,
Весёлых детей,
Здоровья и счастья,
И Солнечных дней :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !

----------


## Петровна

С Днем рождения, Аленка!

Пусть глаза твои искрятся от счастья, сердце замирает от любви, по жизни сопровождает удача,  а мечты сбываются.... ежедневно!!

Было время.....мы хлеба горбушку - и ту пополам...

----------


## Ладушка

Колоритная фигура на нашем форуме Буля-Алёночка! Ни с кем не спутаешь! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!  Будь как весы всегда  спокойна  и ровна!  Пусть тебя окружают  честные и  добродушные люди! Моря тебе позитива и  приятных эмоций!
И витаминов поболе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/886709.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Олег, с опозданием, но от всей души!

 

Желаю ...

----------


## Курица

Булечка, чуть не опоздала сказать тебе, что твои мама и папа ОЧЕНЬ хорошо постарались, чтобы подарить миру СИМПАТИЧНУЮ,УМНЕНЬКУЮ,ДОБРУЮ И ВЕСЕЛУЮ  девочку, которая превратилась в КРАСИВУЮ,ТАЛАНТЛИВУЮ, ДОБРОПОРЯДОЧНУЮ И ОЧЕНЬ ПОЗИТИВНУЮ личность, теперь уже-маму и жену...
Пусть всегда они тобой только гордятся! Счастья тебе, Ален!
[IMG]http://*********ru/877492.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Наша Буля - красотуля!!!
С днем рождения тебя!
Поздравляют форумчане,
Не любить тебя нельзя!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/868276.gif[/IMG]

Эти розы - для тебя!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой!!! И у меня ещё 15 минут на поздравление Алёнки осталось!!! Алена!!! ПРоздравляю!!!  :008: Ты наша  :Queen:

----------


## Айсидора

*bulya,
Аленка, поздравляю с Днём рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/874423m.jpg[/IMG]

*Ты как -*

[IMG]http://*********ru/861111m.jpg[/IMG]

*Пред нами светлых чувств долина,
Над нами счастье яркий круг!..
Так любим мы тебя, Алёна - 
Наш праздник, идеал и друг!

И в грязь лицом мы не ударим
В твой - одами воспетый - день:
Все краски мира в тосте дарим,
Нам дифирамбы петь не лень.

Будь ангелом своим хранима,
Живи ты в радости! И пусть
Пройдут печали и горе мимо,
Оставив лёгкой дымки грусть!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/865207m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Булечка! Прими и мои поздравления! Оставайся такой, какой мы узнали тебя в Песчаном - веселой, доброй, озорной и настоящим Другом!!! Побольше тебе счастья, любви и удачи!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Алёнушка, утром в одноклассниках, а вечером тут. Гулять так гулять ВЕСЬ твой день рождения! *ЛЮБВИ, СЧАСТЬЯ и всех земных БЛАГ!*

----------


## SOK_89

*Булечка-бусечка, с Днем варения.:smile:
Успехов, радости, везения,
улыбок, счастья и добра.

С ув., ГлюКоза*

----------


## ПУХОВА

Аленка, С Днем рождения !
Желаю тебе  Здоровья крепкого, жизненного Оптимизма ,
Ярких событий и сердечной Любви !!!!!!:rolleyes: :flower: 
 :Pivo:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Олег, Алёнушка! Извините за опоздание. С днём рождения, дорогие! Удачи, уюта, успехов, улыбок! Вы такие УМНИЧКИ!!!! :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Олег, Аленушка!!!!Дорогие именинники  октября! 
 Извините, что с опозданием, но от души - это 100%..... ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## Оляшка

*Алёна, поздравляю с Днём Рождения!*
Желаю быть кому-то Музой, 
Не чувствовать себя обузой. 
Чтоб не было причин для слез, 
Чтобы любовь была всерьез. 
Не хмурится, не унывать, 
Уметь своих врагов прощать. 
Желаю в жизни лишь успеха 
И больше поводов для смеха. 
Всегда повсюду успевать, 
Подруг своих не забывать.
Желаю чьей-то быть Мечтой, 
Но оставаться лишь собой.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

Аленка
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Пусть мечта любая, как по волшебству,
 Превратиться сможет в сказку на яву.
 Словно фея добрая, палочкой взмахнет,
 Все чего желала ты вмиг произойдет.
С днем рождения!!!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*С опозданием, но абсолютно искренне и от всей души поздравляю наших именинников!*
*SOK_89*,
*Олег! Успеха, исполнения желаний, здоровья!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/901103.jpg[/IMG]

*bulya*, 
*Алёна! Любви, неувядающей красоты, удачи!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/887791.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Елки-палки! Булечка!!! Аленушка!!!
Ну заработалась!!! ну некогда вгору глянуть!!!
                Поздравляю тебя с денёчком твоим!!! Подарок при личной встрече!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/877550.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*TAMATA* 

Натусь - с днём рождения тебя!!! Желаю тебе светлой радости побольше!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Двух замечательных людей, с кем знакомство в реале подарила судьба, поздравляю с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
*SOK_89*
Олег, ты один из первых, кого из форумчан я встретила на Крымской земле, кто встречал нас в Симферополе. Ты замечательный, весёлый, необыкновенно заботливый о своей половинке Светлане..... Дай бог вам долгого-долгого счастья!

*bulya*
Алёнка, ты как цветочек аленький, на который мне хочется любоваться и любоваться....... Пусть тебя все любят и лелеют!

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕХ ОКТЯБРЬСКИХ ИМЕНИННИКОВ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

 Октябрь шагает по лесам
Весь в золотистых красках.
Кто в октябре рождён, тот сам
Не человек, а СКАЗКА!!!
Гостеприимство, доброта
Всегда на первом месте,
И в день рождения неспроста
Он рождён и весел.
Пусть в жизни будет лишь успех,
Ведь это, что надо!
Здоровья, сил и доброты,
Высокого полёта!..
Но главное - всегда чтоб ВЫ
Нужны были для кого-то.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Викторинка*
Вика,с днем рождения!!!!
Спасибо форуму за знакомство с тобой , и тебе - за редкий талант человеческой доброты, ума и благожелательности, которым ты так щедро делишься с окружающими! Счастья и здоровья на долгие годы тебе и твоей семье.

[IMG]http://*********ru/871208.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Викторинка с Днём Рождения!*Желаю тебе и дальше излучать такое же море позитива,веселья и добра!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Викторинка,* с наилучшими пожеланиями в твой замечательный, светлый день рождения!!!!
Не хочу дарить букеты. Ты Прими частичку лета!

----------


## lezi

Викторинка,
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Когда ты родилась, с неба падали капли, но это был не дождь – это плакало небо, потому что потеряло такую яркую звезду как ты... С днём рождения!

----------


## Масяня

*ВИКТОРИНКА*


С днём рождения! Ты очень открытая, душевная, и светлая! Желаю, чтобы не только ты радовала мир своим присутствием, но и мир щедро дарил тебе приятные мгновения и сюрпризы!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Викторинка, дорогая! С Днем рождения тебя
Поздравляю, поздравляю!
Вместе мы- одна семья!

[IMG]http://*********ru/861997.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

_Викторинка! С Днем рождения!!! Счастья, радости, везенья!!!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/879394m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

ВИКТОРИНКА

С днем варенья тебя! здоровья тебе и твоим близким!

----------


## manja

Викторинка!
Прими и от меня поздравления в день рождения...
ты знак весов...как и я...Значит мы близки по духу... И когда наша чаша весов не имееет равновесия, то в душе какой то резонанс неудовлетворения...
желаю тебе сегодня и все последующие дни и годы...что бы на твоей чаше весов были только отличные дни, полные счастья, добрые друзья, которые дарят тебе свои улыбки и добрые слова...
С днем рождения тебя от всей души...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Викторинка, Викулька-витаминка хорошего настроения!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДОРОГАЯ ПОДРУЖКА!!!!
От твоей милой улыбки на аватарке 
Становится всем тепло. даже жарко!!!
И твой нежный. мелодичный голосок в реале
Честно скажу. забуду едва ли!

Викулька!
Будь здоровой и любимой,
Богатой и счастливой!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/900900.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Аленушка, Викторинка и от меня с опозданием непредвиденным поздравления сердечные, пожелания наилучшие. С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!

----------


## shoymama

Викторинка!

----------


## tatusya

Викторинку спешу поздравить с днем рождения!
Ты – Женщина. Не сомневайся даже! 
Ты женственней красавиц всех на свете, 
И даже в пресловутом Эрмитаже 
Тебе под стать нет ни в одном портрете. 

Гармония в тебе Души и тела, 
Твой дух силён - я это точно знаю. 
Величию принадлежишь всецело, 
Сама об этом не подозревая. 
_Счастья тебе, дорогая!_ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

Викторинка  С днем рождения!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/900920.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Вика! Виктория! Викторинка!!!
 Дорогая моя, с Днём рождения!
 :018:  :018:  :018: 

Пусть счастье отражается у тебя в глазах! 
Пусть твой дом будет наполнен теплом и любовью! 
Радости тебе, здоровья и всяческих приятностей!



[img]http://s17.******info/91fb270160e2346f7a1c011d47a8b396.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольга-63

*Викторинка!* поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Ты очень обаятельна, талантлива, заботливая мама, и вообще - само очарование! Желаю тебе яркой любви, хороших друзей  

       [IMG]http://*********ru/895803.jpg[/IMG]

  И пусть твои детки тебя только радуют...

       [IMG]http://*********ru/886587.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/909117.jpg[/IMG]
Всем рожденным в октябре - листопада шорохи,
Запах осени в костре, прелых листьев ворохи. 
И печальный тихий дождь, и рябина алая,
То ли правда, то ли ложь и любовь усталая.

Всем рожденным в октябре - вспыхнет клен над речкою, 
И березы во дворе «догорают» свечкою.
За листвою, на заре, первый снег закружится,
Всем, рожденным в октябре, лед сверкнет на лужицах.

Всем рожденным в октябре – песня журавлиная.
И в осенней той поре грусть-дорога длинная:
В ней цыганский перезвон, бубенцы с гитарами, 
И тоска уходит вон, мы не станем старыми.

Всем рожденным в октябре - синь холодным росплеском,
И остывший лета жар глаз веселым отблеском.
Вкус антоновки, туман, мокрый зонт и прочее...
Всем рожденным в октябре - счастья многоточие.

ВИКТОРИНКА, милая! От всей души - с твоим Днем!!!! Счастья!

----------


## Викторинка

*Apch-hi*, *Абюл45*, *Осипова Наталья Васильевн*, *bulya*, *Ксения Высоцкая*, *Масяня*, *lezi*, *tatiana-osinka*, *Касатик*,
*KAlinchik*, *manja*, *pypss*, *Наталюшка*, *shoymama*,*tatusya*, *Tajussa*, *Петровна*, *Ольга-63*, *Курица*!!!

 Дорогие мои! Большое спасибо вам за поздравления, за теплые слова! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень приятно! Я буду стараться хоть 99,9 % осуществить из того, что вы мне пожелали!!!

----------


## julia2222

Твоё имя Виктория -
Значит победа.
Значит в жизни всегда
Побеждать предстоит.
Это имя, которое
Послано с неба.
И к победе стремиться
Оно ведь велит.

*Викторинка*, :flower: 
Желаю жить в мире ярких красок и прекрасных мелодий, в мире дружелюбных улыбок и тёплых слов, в мире, наполненном радостью и любовью! Мира и благополучия твоему дому! :flower: 
С Днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Пусть у лучистой Викторинки 
На яркой жизненной тропинке
Счастья - бездонная корзинка,
А улыбка - как с голливудской картинки:biggrin::biggrin: :flower: ...

----------


## Масяня

*Irinka86*

Иришка - с днём рождения! Ты бываешь такая разная, но одно в тебе неизменно - твоя улыбка, которую ты даришь всем и друзьям, и абсолютно  незнакомым людям. Мне повезло, я знакома с тобой в реале, мы с тобой из одного маленького северного городка, в который ты попала самым первым ребёнком, в далёких 80-х, мама привезла тебя тайком, в рюкзаке (раньше запрещено было брать детей на север, города тогда ещё и не было вовсе, одни вагончике в тайге).
твой голос очаровывает многих, поэтому я хочу пожелать тебе, чтобы всегда рядом с тобой были ценители твоего таланта! Будь успешна и счастлива!

----------


## maknata

Викуся, Иринка - с днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Викторинка*,
Вика, с днём рождения! Ты такой светлый, милый и необыкновенно добрый человек. Как повезло твоему сынуле родиться у такой замечательной мамочки. счастья вашему дому!

----------


## Касатик

*Irinka86*
С Днем рождения, *Иринку*-северянку, в рюкзачке привезенную в суровые холода:wink:, но туда, где у людей горячие сердца и теплые улыбки!!!
Света, тепла, любви и радости тебе!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/879434m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SOK_89

Викторинка, Иришка!!!
От всей души поздравляю :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

Irinka86
Поздравляю с днем рождения...
я не знакома с тобой в реале, но все равно хочу поздравить, потому что жизнь такая штука, дарит сюрпризы один за одним...И на нашем форуме много таких сюрпризов...людей которые дарят радость другим... 

*Желаю тебе много много солнца в жизни*...
Знаешь, в осени так много яркого желтого цвета, оранжевого и золотого... 
Это цвета которые отражает солнце... 
Пусть солнце утром тебя своими лучами будит...а на закате исполняет все твои мечты....

----------


## Оляшка

Викторинка и Irinka86, поздравляю от всей души с днём Рождения! Счастья Вам, девочки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*П-О-З-Д-Р-А-В-Л-Я-Ю!!!*
ДЕВОЧКИ,от всего сердца примите мои поздравления с днем варе...упс,:biggrin:  рождения!!!
Здоровья,радости,успеха
Поменьше слёз,побольше смеха!
[IMG]http://*********ru/887628m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

В этот славный добрый день
Я Иришку поздравлю нашу
Пожелаю здоровья ей
И счастья огромную чашу!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/887643.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КартинкаИр

Викторинка и Иришка!!!
От всей души поздравляю Вас с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Пусть все ваши мечты станут реальностью! Пусть вам в жизни всегда сопутствует удача и успех! :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Поздравляю всех с Покровом!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/879457m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

*Гвиола*,
а у нас на Алтае на Покров снега нет, солнышко светит ярко, припекает до +15, листва не облетела... КРАСОТА!!! по приметам снег ляжет не скоро, так что греемся после холодного дождливого лета

----------


## Наталюшка

_Всем октябрьским именинникам!!!_


[IMG]Канайкина Ольга Солнечный денек.mp3[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Викторинка и Иришка!!!*
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям - мира, добра вам,
спокойствия и отдыха полноценного (вот, у кого что на уме... :biggrin:)!!!
С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Викторинка, дорогая Вика!*
 Если бы не мои путешествия, то была бы хороша ложка к обеду... Ну а так,- получай запоздалые слова поздравления...
Дай Бог тебе материнского счастья.Это прежде всего...


 Иришкиной фотографии у меня нетПодкрепить поздравления и пожелания могу разве что... :flower:  :br:  :br: kisskiss:biggrin: 
Ой, уж лучше так...
 :008:

----------


## Irishka

Викторинка! Если можно прими и мои запоздалые поздравления! И самые наилучшие пожелания! Счастья огромного, любви взаимной, радости, веселья и удачи!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Викулечка! Извени, что поздно. На больничном третью неделю, редко захожу в интернет.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Внимание, Внимание ! Почтенная компания !!!!!
Сегодня у *ЧИЖИКА* День Варенья !!!!!!!!!
Ленусик ! Поздравляю !
Желаю Здоровья, улыбок, Праздника Жизни !
Пусть радуют тебя любимые, родные и друзья.
С Днем Рождения !!!!!!
 :042:  :018:

----------


## чижик

Людочка! Спасибо! Холодец готов, тортик тоже, Оливье нарежу завтра. Девочки-мальчики, приходите в гости!

----------


## Наталюшка

*чижик*, Лена, с Днем Рождения!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Лена- Чижик! С днём рождения!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Лена- Чижик! С днём рождения!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Ах,Лена, Лена, Леночка
Заморская душа
Ну до чего ж ты ,Леночка,
В жизни хороша!!!!!!!*

*Принимай искренние и сердечные поздравления с Днем рождения!
*
*Надеюсь на новые встречи в Киеве и возможность подергать тебя  за уши...*:biggrin:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Сегодня моей заиньке День Рождения - 5 лет!!! Вот такие мы большие!*

----------


## bulya

Лена Чижик с Днём Рождения! :Ok:  :flower: Светулечка и тебя с именинницей!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Apch-hi*,
 Светлана, а она у тебя красотуля.. вся в маму... с именинницей тебя  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Лена-чижик! С днем рождения!Посмотрите, люди добрые, как она похожа на своего  "прототипа"-птичку по имени чижик! Такая же маленькая, яркая и позитивная!Такой и оставайся на долгие-долгие годы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/12684.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/13708.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Apch-hi*,
Света, а это вам с дочкой-заинькой  подарок на день Рождения :
*Про заиньку*
(_Людмила Смолик_)

А у нашей Заиньки
Хвостик белый, маленький,

У Зайки-попрыгушки
Ушки на макушке.

По тропинке Зайка скачет,
Ушками своими машет.

С нашей Заинькой вдвоем
В гости мы к друзьям пойдем,

Наберем конфет, игрушек
От хвоста до самых ушек.

Мы подарим их ребятам,
Птичкам, рыбкам и зверятам,

Песню с ними заведем,
В хоровод плясать пойдем.

Ну-ка, Зайка, встань в кружок,
Непоседливый дружок,

Громко песню запевай,
Танцевать со мной давай!

Мы плясали,
Аж, устали
И в углу, устав, упали.

Мама нас в углу нашла.
Вот такие вот дела!

----------


## KAlinchik

*чижик*,
 Леночка!
[IMG]http://*********org/396m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Apch-hi*,
 Светочка! с днем рождения такой лапотули! пусть растет здоровенькая на радость счастливым родителям!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки, Сднем рождения! И с именинницей!!! :008:  :008:

----------


## свадьба

Этот ЗАИНЬКА, для ЗАИНЬКИ!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/47503.jpg[/IMG]

*Лена, Чижик! С днём рождения!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/39311.gif[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Леночка, поздравляю!!!

----------


## чижик

ОЙ, спасибо всем большое! Расстрогали... Аж сам собой стишок сочинился:

Несутся поздравленья
со всех концов земли.
Приятно, без сомненья,
но...годы подвели.

Вот было б мне сегодня
хотя бы двадцать пять - 
Снегуркой МОЛОДОЮ
опять могла бы стать...

Хотя...в годах солидных
"снегурю" до сих пор:wink:
Немножечко обидно....
но - к чёрту весь минор!

Сегодня я гуляю!
Поёт моя душа!
Я очччень молодая!
И жжжутко хороша!

----------


## shoymama

Лен, [img]http://s16.******info/f8d608fd2d03547ade4bdd56d034d467.gif[/img]

----------


## Наталюшка

> Я очччень молодая!
> И жжжутко хороша!


Лен, молодец!!! думаю это можно в рамочку и на стеночку!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*чижик*,Лена, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/44430.gif[/IMG] 

Света, а тебя с именинницей.
Это для красотулечки-дочки

[IMG]http://*********org/1423.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

> Apch-hi


 Светланка, с днём рождения твоей дочурки, она просто АНГЕЛОЧЕК!!! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Леночка-Чижик
С Днем рождения!!!!



Светланка,с Днем рождения  твоей лапочки!

----------


## sokolixa

*Лена-чижик*, поздравляю!!!
Всего-всего, и побольше-побольше (положительного)!!!


Маленькую *зайку - Apch-hi* С Днём рождения!!!


ЗЫ: А зайцы-то ещё во какие бывают:

----------


## Касатик

*Леночка - Чижик*, с Днем рождения! Счастья, любви, благополучия, творческих успехов, красоты и такого вида из окна большую часть года!:wink:

[IMG]http://*********org/16773m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Леночку и Светика поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Вдохни поглубже и присядь.
 Готовся - сейчас начну желать: 
здоровья,счастья и удачи. 
Квартиры премии и дачи.
 Плюс миллион счастливых дней,
плюс сто друзей и сто рублей
 и безналичных и наличных 
и приключений романтичных! 
Чего не хватит, не беда - желай и вписывай
сюда...................................

С днем рожденья!!!

----------


## manja

*Леночка - Чижик*
С днем рождения тебя....
Сегодня такой классный осенний день... Солнечный и теплый.... А какая красота...
[IMG]http://*********org/62865m.jpg[/IMG]

Я хочу подарить тебе все яркие краски осени...Раскрась ими свою жизнь...
И пусть в этой картине жизни  будет всего понемногу: желтого и оранжевого и все оттенки, как символ солнечного и теплого в твоей жизни,  
зеленого и его оттенки как символ новизны, 
красного и все его оттенки - как символ любви, доброты... участия....

И пусть название этой картины будет самое простое: Счастье.....
Будь счастлива....

----------


## Масяня

*Apch-hi*,

С днём рождения твоей заюшки, твоего солнышка, твоего чуда!!! дай Бог ей счастья и добрых людей по жизни.


*чижик*,

Спасибо Тане - курочке - увидели твой лик - ты та-а-а-к хороша! Будь любимой, любящей и  дарующей любовь!

----------


## Irishka

*чижик*,
 Леночка! Чижик! Да с такой-то внешностью не только Снегурочкой! Можно и Джульетой! Оставайся такой же красавицей! с Днем рождения!!!

*Apch-hi*,
 Светик! А твоей красавице побольше в жизни счастья! Пусть на ее пути встречаются только добрые, отзывчивые люди!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Леночку-Чижика и Светланину принцессу-ангелочка с Днём Варенья!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/59796.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

[IMG]http://*********org/60820.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## Касатик

*Ирочку - Бучу* с Днем рождения! Удачи, счастья, любви и всегда отличного настроения! 
[IMG]http://*********org/21910m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Я очччень молодая!
> И жжжутко хороша!


Когда такие "птички"
Праздники ведут,
Мужчины восхищаются 
И дифирамбы им поют.
Лена, с днём рождения!

----------


## Айсидора

Зайчика, ангелочка с Днём Рожденья поздравляю!!!!5 ЛЕТ 
День твоего рождения пришёл!
И это не простая дата,
Пусть в этот день всё будет хорошо,
И весело с рассвета до заката.
Пусть в твоей жизни будет больше света,
И доброты, и радости земной,
Твоей улыбкой мы всегда согреты,
Печаль и радость делим мы с тобой.

А знаешь, что тебе я подарю?
Лесное озеро и целый мир ромашек
И ветерок, что бродит нараспашку,
И лунный свет, что плавает в пруду,
Берёзок шелест, песню тихой ночи,
И самую счастливую звезду...
А ну-ка, выбирай, какую хочешь!

[IMG]http://*********org/15785m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/13737m.jpg[/IMG]



Леночка-Чижик а это для тебя
шампанское,[IMG]http://*********org/3497m.jpg[/IMG]

А для Вас вместе - 
торт,
[IMG]http://*********org/7593m.jpg[/IMG]

и волшебный заяц, исполняющий желания!!!![IMG]http://*********org/64936m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Иринку - Буча и Людочку - 69


Девчёнки - наступает ваш волшебный день, загадайте желаний столько - сколько у вас друзей! Пусть поздравления превратятся в звёздный  шлейф вокруг вас, пусть вы в этом ореоле - блистаете и чувствуете - вы дороги!!!

Счастья вам!

----------


## Озорная

*Буча,*

*Ириша*!

[IMG]http://*********org/6571.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

[IMG]http://*********org/427.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

*Здоровья, бодрости и смеха,
Во всех делах твоих успеха
И чтоб светила бы всегда
Тебе счастливая звезда.*

----------


## Буча

Ой, девочки как приятно, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за поздравления!!! Я вас очень люблю, форум мой дорогой!!!

Людочка-69, Прими от меня поздравления!!! Счастья, успехов, здоровья, творческих идей!!!

----------


## shoymama

Иришка!!! Поздравляю!!! Счастья тебе!!!

----------


## чижик

Ирочку - бучечку!! Поздравляю! всего-всего! От всей души!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Людочка-69,*

[IMG]http://*********ru/13770.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Сегодня много именинников
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Пусть сбудутся все ваши самые заветные желания!!!
Будьте счастливы!!!*


*Буча*Ирина
[IMG]http://*********org/51629.jpg[/IMG] 

*Наталюшка*
[IMG]http://*********org/49581.jpg[/IMG] 

*Ludochka-69*
[IMG]http://*********org/50605.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Ирочка Буча, Людочка 69,Наталюшка *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*
Исполнение всех Ваших мечтаний и желаний! :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********org/53677.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

Поздравляю именинниц!

Будьте счастливы!

[IMG]http://*********org/54701.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## Наталюшка

Иринка!!! Людочка!!!! С днем Рождения!
исполнения всех желаний, любви и радости в жизни!!!

----------


## tataluna

Сердечно поздравляю всех именинников!
Весы я с вами :Aga:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Родные мои. Всем огромное спасибо за теплые поздравления. Было очень приятно их читать. Спасибо!!!*

*Девочки-именинницы: Леночка-Чижик, Иришенька-Буча, Натальюшка, Людочка! 
С днем рождения!!! 
Удачи, счастья и благополучия Вам и вашим близким!!!*

----------


## lezi

Девочки- Иришка,Людочка,Натальюшка
Поздравляю вас с самым хорошим днем в году-Днем рождения!
Будьте здоровы , счастливы,любимы.И что бы хорошее настроение всегда было вашим спутником.

Иришка



Людочка



Натальюшка

----------


## maknata

Всем именинникам мои поздравления!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Всем именинникам, родившимся сегодня - счастья, любви, взаимопонимания!

19 октября - День упущенных возможностей (есть календарь праздников, типа - праздник каждый день) Так что сегодня всем именинникам желаю реализовать давно задуманное!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

Натальюшка - как это я тебя проморгала? Исправляюсь и со всеми вместе скандирую - с днём рождения!

----------


## свадьба

Иришка-Буча, Натальюшка, Людочка!

С днём рождения! 

[IMG]http://*********org/7608.gif[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Люда! Наташа! С днём рождения! А всем друзьям-форумчанам - ещё раз огромное спасибо за поздравления в мой адрес! :br:  :Ok:

----------


## Tajussa

*Буча, Людочка 69,Наталюшка* 
П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю ! ! !
[IMG]http://*********org/50620.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viki

*Наталюшка,Буча,Людочка 69!*
С днем рождения вас поздравляю!
Желаю  счастья, добра и везенья!
Пусть мечты паруса наполняют,
Пусть не гаснет огонь вдохновенья!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Буча!*
Иришка! Землячка! Вот ничего себе!!! Чуть не пропустила!!!
С днём рождения, дорогая! Всех тебе благ, я от всей души желаю, чтобы жизнь тебя только радовала - ты это заслужила! Оставайся такой же очаровательной и приятной, и ооооооооочень буду рада, если рядом с тобой окажется настоящий мужчина - твой, надёжный, любимый, для кторого ты и только ты будешь всегда номером один, самой красивой и желанной - это ты тоже заслужила!
Пусть у деток твоих, у внучек будет всё хорошо - на радость тебе!

[IMG]http://*********org/40369.jpg[/IMG]

*Чижик!*
Леночка, с днём рождения! Любви тебе, счастья, удачи! 
Полёта творческой мысли - ведь с помощью твоих "творений" казахстанские девчёнки имели успех и в Москве, и в Испании - за что тебе отдельное спасибо!

[IMG]http://*********org/33201.jpg[/IMG]

*Наталюшка, Людочка 69!*
С днём рождения! Всего вам самого доброго! Исполнения желаний!

[IMG]http://*********org/52657.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

Леночка-Чижик, Ирочка-Буча, Наталюшка, Людочка!
[IMG]http://*********org/12721.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

Желаю здоровья и творческих успехов!

----------


## Петровна

Примите от меня по букетику...


Леночке
С опозданием 
[img]http://s15.******info/544c5f2b9996fa095ef6c21df7960efe.gif[/img]

Ирочке
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

Людочке
[img]http://s15.******info/63da3e0ba28d8d15fe371fb4a529ffc2.gif[/img]

Наташеньке
[img]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/img]

----------


## о-ля-ля

[IMG]http://*********org/56752m.jpg[/IMG]
Ирина, Людмила, Наталья-этот дуэт исполняет песню в честь вас. С днём рождения

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/63922.gif[/IMG]
ИРИНА, НАТАЛЬЯ И ЛЮДМИЛА!!! С Вашим Днем!!! Удачи!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Девочки!!! И я ещё успеваю Вас поздравить... :Oj:  Правдда всех оптом.... Но думаю вы поделитесь!   :008:  :018:  :004:  :016:  :007:  :072:

----------


## KAlinchik

Девчонки! всех именинниц поздравляю с днем варенья!!!!!!!!!!!!!Всего-всего и много-много!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/40392m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ludochka-69

19 октября - День упущенных возможностей (есть календарь праздников, типа - праздник каждый день) 
А в моём источнике (каждый день имеет своё название и характеристику) 18 октября - День личного руководства, 19 октября - День света.

Всем! Всем! Большое спасибо за поздравления!!!

----------


## Irishka

*Ludochka-69*,
 Людочка! Так пусть в твоей жизни будет как можно больше света, и как можно меньше тьмы!

 Буча! Ирочка! С днем рождения тебя, тезка! Побольше благодарных клиентов тебе, любви, удачи!!!



это вам!!!

----------


## Буча

Девочки, милые, у меня как у того ослика, НАСТОЯЩИЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Спасибо огромное!!! Так приятно, да еще со всех концов света поздравляют! Вот уж не думала что такое возможно. Интернет великая штука!!!

Девочки- "безменчики", с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!! тоже поздравляю!!!
СПАСИБО еще раз всем!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

всем, всем, всем форумчанам!!!!!

----------


## Петровна

Манечка,
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!
Ты очень светлый, добрый, отзывчивый человек! Я очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой! 
Большого счастья тебе, крепкого здоровья, постоянных успехов,  неизменной удачи, солнечногоо настроения, радости и всего самого лучшего, доброго и светлого!!!

Это для тебя

http://video.mail.ru/bk/priveticspb/1/7.html

----------


## optimistka17

*Людочка-69, тезка! Пздравляю тебя с Днем рождения.Говорят, что наше имя славянское-Людям милая. Оставайся такой же и дальше...* 

*Буча, Ирочка.
 Твой день рождения пусть радует тебя как можно дольше лет Не считай прожитые годы Наслаждайся тем, что ты живешь* 

*Манечка, милая, ранимая! Ты так хорошо устраиваешь чужие праздники, что заслужила себе настоящий чудо-праздник... Праздник признания в любви
И кто сказал ,- не сотвори себе кумира... Невольно ты стала кумиром для многих форумчан. И , поверь, ради тебя, ради встречи с тобой, многие сомневающиеся собирают свои чемоданы и уже навострили лыжи на Питер...
Я тоже очень надеюсь на личную встрчу и знакомству.
 А пока- с днем рожденья,с Днем варенья....*

Девочки,это вам! :008:  :008:  :008:  :040:  :018:

----------


## laro4ka09

Маня, Маруся, Маша, Мария - 
Маш очень много не только в России. 
Много и в Святцах святых у них есть. 
Праздник сегодня - в твою только честь! 
Машенька наша, тебя поздравляем с днем именинным 
И счастья желаем!


[IMG]http://*********org/2315m.jpg[/IMG]


*Машенька, замечательный ты наш человечек!
Я от лица нашей семьи поздравляю тебя с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Пусть все твои планы осуществятся!
Пусть у тебя и твоих близких будет все хорошо!
Пусть тебя окружают только добрые люди!
Мы желаем тебе всего самого доброго и светлого!!! 
И бесконечного счастья!!!

Лариса, Игорь, Танюшка.*

----------


## Лучик Дон

Девочки, красавицы: *Наталюшка,  Буча -Ирочка, Людочка, Леночка - Чижик, Манечка!!!*

Хоть и с опозданием, но очень хочу поздравить всех вас с Днём Рождения!!!

Живите, творите, любите!

Как происходит это превращенье

Случайных встречных в искренних друзей?

А просто душам хочется общенья,

И этот мир становится добрей. 

В далеких городах и разных странах,

А, может быть, на улице одной

Живут они. Но поздно, или рано

Им встретиться назначено судьбой.

Счастливый случай где-то рядом кружит...

В толпе людей, или в туманной мгле

Друг друга ищут родственные души 

На этой неприкаянной земле.

----------


## laro4ka09

*Леночка-Чижик, Ирочка-Буча, Наталюшка, Людочка!

Девочки! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*


[IMG]http://*********org/49421m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Манечка! Со светлым тебя праздником! Побольше радостных, позитивных событий, поменьше огорчений! П-О-З-Д-Р-А-В-Л-Я-Е-М!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Анатольевна

*manja*
*Манечка! С днём рождения!!!*
Прежде всего - здоровья тебе, душевного равновесия и семейного благополучия!!!
Пусть то добро, которое ты отдаёшь, возвращается к тебе многократно!

[IMG]http://*********org/39181.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

_Манечку  спешу поздравить с Днем рождения!_
Ты – радость жизни, женщина-весна.
Ты – солнца лучик яркий, золотистый.
Ты – одуванчик мягкий и пушистый,
Что пробудился к счастью ото сна.

Ты – мотылёк, порхающий в цветах.
Ты – звон ручья, мелодия в сонетах.
Ты – огонёк зимой, весной и летом
Сверкающий улыбкой на устах.

Ты – мир и счастье, свет и новизна.
Ты – вечный двигатель, огонь вселенной.
Ты – нежность, плод любви благословенной,
Вся радость жизни, женщина-весна! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*manja*,

*Манечка*, 

[IMG]http://*********org/6412.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## чижик

А Мань, так мы с тобой соседки по дню рождения! Я тебя поздравляю!Здоровья, любви, удачи, оптимизма! А ещё - отсуствия ностальгии! А ещё - клиентов хороших побольше. и не только по субботам, вот! а ещё - мно-о-о-гие-е-  ле-е-та-а!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*manja,

Манечка,* 
[IMG]http://*********org/8449.jpg[/IMG] 

Желаю тебе много- много светлых и радостных дней, 
заполненных любовью и заботой близких и любимых тебе людей.

Пусть удача сопутствует во всех делах и в жизни будет множество интересных и восхитительных событий.

А то добро, которое ты делаешь для людей, пусть возвращается к тебе в многократном размере.

 Всего тебе самого светлого и радостного на твоём пути.

----------


## Курица

С днем рождения, Маня! С днем рождения, милый человек, без которого наш Форум уже мне не представляется...Мы все-очень разные...Особенные,Неповторимые.Тебе же дан великий дар, которым обладают далеко не многие...Ты, Манечка, ТАК умеешь увидеть юбиляра - Человека, подчеркнуть его достоинства, закрыть глаза на недостатки, ТАК из окружающих его близких выстроить замечательное обрамление ему, что человеку после твоих праздников ХОЧЕТСЯ жить...Очень многих из нас ты учишь этому своими отчетами, и лично...Ты человечек неугомонный, неспокойный-особенный...Дай Бог тебе здоровья, долгих лет творческой и просто-человеческой жизни, вечной любви со своим замечательным супругом, Виктором, который тебя понимает и ценит, и любит, и чтобы ваша мама подольше вас радовала своим присутствием, и чтобы твои мечты стали явью...И чтобы все получилось так, как ты планируешь!Долго думала, какое фото поставить, какую картинку...и решила-пусть в осеннем лесу для Мани будет накрыт солнечный стол!

[IMG]http://*********org/51456.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Маняшечка!!! Именно так я называю свою Катрусечку.. Именно так хочу назвать тебя сегодня - Мария, потому что за это время ты стала для меня роднулечкой!!!

Танюшка - Курица опередила меня, и накрыла для тебя солнечный стол в осеннем лесу, ты так любишь осень, а природа любит тебя. И я тебя обожаю за твою мудрость, за твоё волшебство, за твой талант и искренность, за ту искорку Божью, которая в тебе есть!

Я не тебе, а себе хочу пожелать, чтобы увидетьт тебя в Питере, а для тебя: пусть Мир будет вокруг тебя, пусть Мир будет для тебя, счастья тебе!

----------


## bulya

*Манечка,* *поздравляю Вас с Днем Рождения**!Хорошего настроения, креативных мыслей и пр**еданных друзей Вам!* :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Маечка, дорогая!*
 С Днём рождения тебя! Светлый, отзывчивый и всё ТАК чувствующий человечек! Ты свом сердцем делаешь людям сказку.... Пусть и твои дни как можно чаще будут похожи на сказку, в которой ты то фея, то необыкновенная принцесса.

[IMG]http://*********org/61699.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

И море цветов к твоим ногам, прекрасных, разных, таких же, как ты сама.

[IMG]http://*********org/51459.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг[IMG]http://*********org/41219.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг[IMG]http://*********org/47363.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг[IMG]http://*********org/48387.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг[IMG]http://*********org/46339.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## Марина Дудник

Манечка!!! С Днём рождения дорогая наша сестрица!!! От всех Бабак Ёжек бывшего  союза!!! Счастья тебе и ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!  Помни - ты нужна не только в Германии, но и в России, в Украине, в Казахстане .... и везде!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
 :052:  :062:  :051:  :008:  :029:  :018:  :050:  :049:  :034:  :023:

----------


## maknata

Манечка! Манюня! С днём рождения тебя! Добра, тепла, здоровья тебе!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Януська

Манюня, поздравляю, дорогая Бабка Ежка :)))) С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!

----------


## lezi

МАНЕЧКА
Поздравляю с чудесным днем.Днем ,когда действительно свершилось чудо.Днем ,когда твои родители подарили миру такую добрую,отзывчивую,чуткую девочку с простыи именем МАРИЯ. Которая пришла в этот жестокий,порою несправедливый ,но все же такой прекрасный мир,что бы дарить людям ,хоть на денек или несколько часов ощущения радости,счастья. Ощущения того,что ты что то значишь в этом мире.Что ты любим и не забыт твоими друзьями и родными. Желаю тебе ,МАНЕЧКА, здоровья,благополучия,успеха,и любви.Любви твоих родных и близких ,и понимания и поддержки .Пусть тебя окружают только чистые ,светлые и добрые люди. С ДНЕМ Рождения!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Маня! Бабуся-Ягуся наша главная! Это о тебе:

[IMG]http://*********org/48386.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## Викторинка

*manja,

Манечка,* С Днем рождения тебя!

О Женщина! Ты противоречива, 
Как все, рождённые под символом Весов, 
Но жестами души своей красивой 
Красноречива – и не надо слов!

Коль было б по-другому, – было б странно!
То «да», то «нет», то холод, то жара, - 
То трепетна, то строга, то жеманна, 
То на ночь смех, а то — печаль с утра…

Тебе твой возраст, может, и подходит, 
Но стоит ли об этом? Ведь душа - 
Вне возраста, в плену своих мелодий, 
Добра, как прежде – и, как прежде, хороша!

И, поздравляя нынче с днём рожденья, 
Мы пожелать желаем от души - 
Пусть не печалит душу день осенний - 
Жить – торопись, и чувствовать — спеши!

[IMG]http://*********org/12547.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## KAlinchik

Манечка! со светлым праздником тебя! ты просто чудо!

----------


## julia2222

*Manja*, :flower:  Поздравляю *с Днём Рождения!* 
Я желаю здоровья, сил, вдохновения, сопутствующих финансовых возможностей и огромного творческого успеха, ещё желаю  легко находить гармонию в жизни и дарю тебе маленький, осенний, позитивный букетик:


Гороскопы говорят, что *Весы* – вершина элегантности, которая проявляется во всём: в партнерстве, дружбе, любви.
Я,также хочу поздравить всех наших форумчан, родившихся под этим знаком. Весы – в любимчиках у самой госпожи Удачи. Так пусть же она всегда улыбается Вам! :flower: 

С Весами путь любой не страшен
Надежней в жизни нет Весов.
Преобладают в сердце Вашем
Правдивость, верность и любовь!
Способны Вы спасти от бедствий,
Надежнее богинь иных,
Ведь Ваше золотое сердце
Всегда отзывчивей других. :Aga:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Наталюшка

Маня, с Днем Рождения!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## manja

*Петровна*,
Ириша большое пребольшое тебе спасибо за ролик...Хорошие слова и песня просто замечательная....Я снова побывала там рядом с вами... Я уже говорила тебе, что наши друзья здесь уже начали ревновать нас..потому что мы очень часто о вас говорим... Я рада что встретила и познакомилась с вами всеми...И с тобой тоже...Ты такая доброжелательная, открытая...Спасибо...
*optimistka17*,
 Людмила большое спасибо...тебе ..Я действительно хочу в Питер чтобы увидеть всех...
*laro4ka09*,
Лариса знаешь прочитала твое поздравление и так клаасно было прочитать про всю семью...вашу...Спасибо вам...Так и вижу перед собой и Игоря и Доченьку вашу красавицу..

*tatusya*,
тебе большое пребольшое спасибо...

*Лучик Дон*,  




> Друг друга ищут родственные души 
> 
> На этой неприкаянной земле.


 Очень хорошие слова про родственные души... Спасибо тебе :flower: 
*Ёжик*, Спасибо за поздравление и за пиво...Его я отдам Виктору, ладно? :biggrin:Он уже звонил сегодня с работы и спрашивал что мне написали... Привет всем передает...
*Анатольевна*,
вчера разговарили о тебе с Ольгой Ринг...твоей землячкой....Тебе не икалось? А знаешь что мы говорили? Что ты настоящая...Буду рада познакомиться с тобой...
*Ozornaya*,
 ты написала в пожелании: день с улыбкой начинать.. Вот это действительно правильно... Спасибо... Сегодня утро началось сумбурно...но вот текперь буду улыбаться и притягивать к себе все хорошее...
*чижик*,



> А ещё - отсуствия ностальгии!


ты пожелала мне ..знаешь сегодня мне позвонила моя родная сестра из России...и я так захотела к ней...вот куда от нее, от ностальгии... 
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,




> радостных дней, 
> заполненных любовью и заботой близких и любимых тебе людей.


 как ты права... что мы все без своих родных? Моя свекровь каждый год старается позвонить с утра самой первой, чтобы поздравить...пусть даже разбудить... раньше я обижалась, ну что нельзя поопзже...а теперь понимаю...что она ведь хотела только лучшего..
*Курица*,
Танюш, знаешь я читала твои слова несколько раз...ты нашла такие классные, которые очень меня тронули... А особенно осенний стол...хоть бы солнце у нас скорей вышло...Хочу на природу...Спасибо :flower: 
*Масяня*,
 Светуль ... я мужу своему уши про тебя прожужжала..что хочу тебя увидеть и познакомиться...Ведь бывает так, никогда не виделись, а симпатия к этому человеку...До встречи..буду оченьждать.. :flower: 
*bulya*,
 спасибо...тебе.. :flower: 
*VETER NAMERENJA*,

Ириш спасибо тебе за такие большие букеты... да еще роз... Я сегодня с утра встала а у меня на столе тоже большой букет роз... от мужа...Вот смотрю на него и любуюсь...А теперь у меня их вообще вон сколько....Спасибо...
*marisha612*,



> От всех Бабак Ёжек бывшего союза!!!


ойййййййййййййййй.... вот туточки мне захотелось ...задорно ответить: я туточкииииииии....Спасибо
*maknata*,
 Наташа, большое тебе спасибо...  :flower: 
*Януська*,
 Ойййййййй....я действительно ежка...дорогая...:biggrin:
На мне брилльянты... и сапфиры... Ко дню рождения надела, чтоб повыпендриватся...:biggrin:
*lezi*,



> отзывчивую,чуткую девочку с простыи именем МАРИЯ


спасибо...Меня назвали в честь сестры моего папы, которая рано ушла и которую мой папа очень любил... Не любила сначала в школе свое имя...А теперь нравится...Спасибо тебе большое....
*tatiana-osinka*,



> Бабуся-Ягуся наша главная!


вот уж от кого приятно почитать поздравления, таак от своих сестренок... Спасибо...
*Викторинка*,




> Пусть не печалит душу день осенний - 
> Жить – торопись, и чувствовать — спеши!


классные слова, спасибо тебе :flower: 
*KAlinchik*,
розы просто чудо... а розовые мне напоминают о моих мечтах детских и напоминают мою мамульку... Светлая ей память...моей маме..
А тебе спасибо большое за это  :flower: 
*julia2222*,



> Весы – в любимчиках у самой госпожи Удачи


а мне так нравится что я родилась в это время года...Спасибо
*Наталюшка*,
 спасибо...такой стол сегодня пусть накроют для меня подруги в сауне... Собираюсь вечером с подругами в сауну...погулять.. А в субботу придут гости и будем праздноватьс ними...Спасибо тебе

----------


## Иринка 11

*Манечка поздравляю с днем рождения!!!*

----------


## КартинкаИр

МАНЕЧКА! Я ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ КО ВСЕМ СКАЗАННЫМ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ!


ТЫ -ТАЛАНТ! ТЫ- ЧЕЛОВЕК ПРАЗДНИК! ГДЕ ТЫ, ТАМ - СОЛНЦЕ, РАДОСТЬ И ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ! 

ОСТАВАЙСЯ ВСЕГДА ТАКОЙ ЖЕ! 
Желаю любви от близких, искренности от друзей, крепкого здоровья, мирного неба и большого ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОГО СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------


## Элен

Мария,поздравляю с днём рождения!
Пусть в твоей жизни всё будет так же солнечно!

[IMG]http://*********org/51482.jpg[/IMG]

как и сама осень

[IMG]http://*********org/41242.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

> .Меня назвали в честь сестры моего папы, которая рано ушла и которую мой папа очень любил... Не любила сначала в школе свое имя...А теперь нравится...Спасибо тебе большое....


Мою маму зовут Мария,очень люблю это имя.И в жизни встречала много Марий,не знаю,может мне повезло,но все носители этого имени,встречавшиеся мне, обладают широкой душой,добротой,искренностью,отзывчивостью.Не зря это имя, самое русское из всех русских,для меня оно - синоним самой России!
Манечка, поздравляю,желаю мира в душе,гармонии и спокойствия за близких,дорогих твоему сердцу людей!
[IMG]http://*********org/53533.jpg[/IMG] фотохостинг

----------


## Гвиола

Манечка,поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!
Желаю тебе оставаться такой,какая ты есть!
[IMG]http://*********org/24861.jpg[/IMG] фотохостинг

----------


## manja

*Иринка 11*,
 спасибо большое от всей души..Вот заглянула а тут снова для поздравления..Которые хочется читать и радоваться, что вы есть  :flower: 

*Иринка Картинка*,
 Иришка тебе спасибо ...
*Элен*,
спасибо тебе родная моя...На такие картины хочется смотреть и смотреть... Ты угадала мои любимые мотивы...Спасибо тебе... :flower: 
*Колесо*,
 спасибо тебе...дай бог твоей маме, моей тезке...здоровья ...счастья...спасибо тебе :flower: 
*Гвиола*,
 Спасибо тебе ...Свеча и сейчас горит на нашем столе... та, которая была на нашем венчании с нами...в церкви...Мы всегда зажигаем ее в самые важные минуты...
спасибо :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*manja*
И я спешу поздравить замечательного, светлого человека! Манечка, с днем рождения! 
Пусть солнечные лучики даря тебе свои солнечные поцелуи ласково будят тебя по утрам! 
Пусть шалунишка ветер подарит тебе легкие белоснежные облака, отгоняя подальше все тучи, несущие в себе беды и неприятности.
Пусть деревья шелестя листвой подарят тебе самые красивые сказки.
Пусть все самые дорогие для тебя люди подарят тебе бааальшой мешок всяких  радостей и обязательно будут здоровы!
*С днем рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/2335.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Манечка! 
Поздравляю от души!!!*

----------


## Ольга-63

Манечка, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!

----------


## Крымчанка

Манечка, из солнечного Крыма тебе поздравления с днём рождения! Столько много  тебе все пожелали. И пусть всё это сбудется!!! Мы знакомы только по форуму, а мне кажется, что я знаю тебя давно. Зачитываюсь твоими отчётами, восхищаюсь твоим талантом и открытостью души!  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## черника

Манечка! С Днём рождения! Радости, здоровья и вдохновения тебе!
С тобой можно соглашаться или нет, принимать или не принимать твоё вИденье праздников, но не признать твоего ТАЛАНТА невозможно!
*Будь счастлива, дорогая!*
[IMG]http://*********org/52500.jpg[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## Irishka

*manja*
 И я тоже хочу тебя поздравить с днем рождения! Ты очень добрый, отзывчивый человек! В тебе столько позитива! Оставайся такой! Пусть сбываются все твои заветные мечты!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . Люби и будь любима!!!

----------


## Сильва

Манечка, с Днём рождения!!! Пусть  рядом с тобой будут только хорошие люди, пусть дарует тебе Господь здоровья и терпения. Спасибо тебе за мудрые мысли и подсказки, за твой талант. Счастья тебе, радости, любви!!!

А это - тебе особая избушка от Бабок-Ёжек...

----------


## Абюл45

Манечка, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Здоровья тебе крепкого,счастья,удачи во всём!!! И пусть по жизни тебе всегда светит только путеводная звезда!!!  

Жить - не уставай,
 Любить не переставай!
Боль превозмогай!
Счастье приумножай!!![IMG]
http://pekines.info/ipb/uploads/monthly_07_2009/post-2991-1246913575.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

Манечка, Маня-русская душа,
Рядом с берёзкой-тиха и нежна.
Но...вечер настанет,
Она ступу достанет,
надраит, начистит,
Громко свистнет
и весело станет,
И праздник придёт,
Тамада МАНЯ
Всех гостей на облака веселья унесёт.
Удачи, удовлетворения от своих трудов, позитива и исканий, пусть не всегда лёгких, но от которых на душе становится светло. 
С днём рождения.

----------


## manja

*Tajussa*,



> Пусть солнечные лучики даря тебе свои солнечные поцелуи ласково будят тебя по утрам


Классно...очень люблю солнечные лучики по утрам...и тоже всем всем их желаю..Спасибо за хорошие слова пожелания...

*shoymama*,
про давай нахрюкаемся хорошие слова... Но мы с девчонками...сегодня классно посидели...
*Ольга-63*,
 Спасибо Олюшка...*Крымчанка*,




> Столько много тебе все пожелали. И пусть всё это сбудется!!!


Ты права...столько всего пожеланий...И это так хдорово...Только тот, кто получает такие поздравления понимает...что где то в крыму или Кургане о тебе вспомнили... и светлее стало в душе и сердце...

*черника*,
спасибо за искренние слова... К сожалению не знакома с тобой близко...буду рада пообщаться...может мы и найдем точки соприкосновения...  :flower: 
*Irishka*,





> Люби и будь любима!!!


спасибо...я думаю никто не откажется...быть любимой...и потому желаю этого и тебе тоже...

*Сильва*,
 светлана...спасибо... :flower: 
*Абюл45*,
спасибо...тебе  :flower: 
*о-ля-ля*,
 олюшка родная моя, такие классные слова...
мне очень понравилось...
спасибо

----------


## Djazi

Давно не была в этой теме , не буду писать о грустном...почему.
Хочу поздравить всех октябрьских с прошедшими Днями Рождения! Желаю,чтобы вы были востребованы, здоровы и любимы и чтобы были здоровы все ваши близкие и родные!

----------


## Ладушка

*manja*,
 [IMG]http://*********org/44320.jpg[/IMG]
 Поздравляю. с днём рождения!
 Будь счастлива, здорова и удачлива!

----------


## orhideya

Маня  поздравляю  тебя  с  Днем  рожденья! Желаю  море  удачи. И дачу  у  моря!Оставайся  всегда  такой, какая  ты  есть.Счастьятебе  Любви, здоровья  и  процветания!

----------


## Apch-hi

Опоздала!!! Ай-яй-яй!!! Но уж лучше поздно, чем никогда! 
*Манечка, дорогая! Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! От всей души желаю удачи, добра и счастья тебе и твоей семье!!! Пусть всё задуманное всегда исполняется!*

----------


## manja

*Djazi*,
 Олюшка спасибо тебе...А все таки классно получать поздравления два дня подрял...
*Ладушка*,
 спасибо за твой букет
*Apch-hi*,
 ты как всегда права...Вот и сейчас получила большое удовольствие прочитав ваши поздравления... :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

Манечка, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!
Всего самого доброго и светлого!!!!!!!
Милые мои форумчане, осенние именинники...
Кого не успела поздравить - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!
Хоть и с опозданием, за то от чистого сердца :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********org/57680m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*manja,*

Извини за опоздания, *поздравляю С Днём рождения!*
 [IMG]http://*********org/42345.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*ВНИМАНИЕ!ВНИМАНИЕ!
СЕГОДНЯ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ПЕТРОВНЫ-
Ирины Питерской- 
очень душевного и доброго человека! И я от всей души поздравляя ее, открываю галерею добрых слов!!!*

_Прекрасный возраст - 
....  лет, 
В нем мудрость, 
Красота и сила. 
А впереди желанный свет 
И добрых дел, 
И дел счастливых. 
Желаем быть всегда такой - 
Красивой, доброй, молодой, 
С веселой искоркой в глазах, 
С улыбкой милой на устах!_

http:/*************.com/files/2uomuz0y5

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Манечка, прости что не вовремя, но знай, что от души!!!**

Маня, светлая душа,
до чего ты хороша!
Ты сердечностью своей
окружаешь всех людей.

Словом добрым, светлым взглядом
греешь ты того, кто рядом.
Форумчане все подряд
Манечку боготворят.

Пусть Судьба тебе дарует
столько  Счастья и Добра,
сколько ты, родная наша,
каждому из нас дала!*


*ПЕТРОВНА!!!!* 
*Благословенна будь во век,
Прекрасный, добрый Человек!
К тебе давно дышу не равно,
Иришка, милая Петровна!

Тебе желаю ясных дней,
Хороших, преданных друзей!
И пусть исполнятся мечты,
ведь этого достойна ты.*

----------


## Масяня

> СЕГОДНЯ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ПЕТРОВНЫ-
> Ирины Питерской-



УРА!!! ИРИШКА - С ДНЮХОЙ ТЕБЯ!!!

Ты - удивительная, светлая, лучистая, добрая, заботливая, весёлая, славная, милая.... можно продолжать до бесконечности, потому что - это ТЫ!
И я тебя обожаю, судьба подарила мне возможность не только знать тебя, но и встречаться с тобой и в Питере и в Крыму. С удовольствием обниму тебя в январе, а сегодня принимай виртуальные чмоки!
Это мы Саша, Миша и я - с северными поздравлениями, у нас то уже снег вовсю, и минус 15 на дворе.
 :010:

----------


## shoymama

*Питеровна!!!*



*Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!
Всего-всего тебе и много-много!!!*

----------


## Ольга-63

Иришка, Ирочка, Ирунчик! Интересный, добрый, веселый человечек! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!

----------


## Tajussa

*Петровна*
*С днем рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/42338.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Петровна*
Ирина,

[IMG]http://*********org/46434.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/41314.jpg[/IMG]

Здоровье пусть не обижает,
и счастье пусть не оставляет!

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********org/38242.jpg[/IMG]
Ирина. твоя душевность и открытость  дошла  до самого Урала!!! Поздравляю  с днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Успеха и творческой реализации на все 100 процентов! 
Надеюсь на  личное знакомство.

----------


## bulya

*Ирочка Питерская Петровна!**С Днём Рождения тебя!*Самая весёлая, активная, неповторимая! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Иришка*, добры человек с необыкновенно больши и отзывчивым сердцем [IMG]http://*********org/31074m.jpg[/IMG]
Я хочу пожелать тебе просто счастья, нашего, женского.... У таких как ты, оно обязательно должно быть !!!

[IMG]http://*********org/30050.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

* Петровна!С Днём Рождения тебя!*

[IMG]http://*********org/14690.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
А ещё сегодня *День автомобилиста!*

Я хочу поздравить всех проффесионалов и любителей с этим праздником!
Дорогие женщины и мужчины, которые крутят баранку, С праздником вас!

Зелёной и безопасной вам дороги!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/49509.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/50533.jpg[/IMG]

                                          [IMG]http://*********org/56677.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

*Курица*,
*Svetllana*,
*Масяня*,
*shoymama*,
*Ольга-63*,
*Tajussa*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Ладушка*,
*bulya*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*свадьба*,
спасибо за поздравления,  приятно........!!!!!!!!!
Благодаря Вам у меня с утра создалось действительно праздничное настроение  :Vishenka 15: 

[IMG]http://s6.******info/66446131ea13f95c3c00f5028235fcca.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Иришка, Петровна, подружка моя питерская золотая!
Голубоглазая девчушка заводная!
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения
Прими и от меня поздравления:
Буть всегда веселою голубоглазкою,
Активной тамадейской скалолазкою
Ведущей-тамадой вне конкуренции
kuku Таланту твоему - вечной потенции
Счастья женщины и матери
И всего, чего желаешь ты!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ИРУСИК, Я ТЕБЯ ОЧЕНЬ И ОЧЕНЬ :Oj:

----------


## Петровна

*pypss*,

Оленька,
[IMG]http://s6.******info/247c3b4e2764c26d8fa9ab1eef763ea6.gif[/IMG]

kiss  :Oj: 

Я еще надеюсь встретиться с тобой в Питере....

----------


## Касатик

*Петровна*,
 С Днем рождения, Ирочка! Любви, радости, теплоты и веселья тебе на долгие годы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/16753m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Дорогая Иришка Петровна...
Сегодня у тебя день рождения..
И хочется пожелать тебе много много...
Пару дней назад ты подарила мне маленький ролик...с такими хорошими словами о друзьях...
Мне так хотелось сегодня закончить то, что приготовила я...но не успеваю... Мой Витя несколько раз подходил ко мне и говорил: давай напишем сейчас...а то скоро и день рождения Иришки  пройдет...а мы позже всех...
И вот я решилась все таки поздравить тебя, а сюрприз закончить...
Прими от нас...во первых море добрых пожеланий...Вот бы ты сейчас тут была, мы бы вместе посидели... Потому что от тебя идет такой позитив... и с тобой так приятно общаться, мне кажется все это подтвердят...Все, кто знаком с тобой... 
Помнишь мы хотели тебя забрать с собой, даже чемодан примеривали...И это была не шутка... А все потому, что везде, куда ты приходишь, заражаешь всех подъемом, энергией, позитивом... 
Ты подарила нам колокольчики и мы сегодня в него звенели, чтобы приманить к тебе там, далеко далеко...добрых ангелов, чтобы они согрели тебя если холодно будет... Чтобы успокоили тебя, если придут тревоги... 
мы скажем просто тебе: 
как хорошо, что ты на свете есть....
спасибо....

Мария и Виктор 
Германия...

----------


## optimistka17

*Петровна, дорогая, милая Петровна!* *Для тебя не секрет, что по очеству , без имени называют обычно уважаемых людей...
 А ведь ты именно такая и есть...
 Я помню как в прошлом году ты поместила на  Форуме стихотворения в числах. В разном ритме, в стиле разных поэтов... И как млел от этих стихов Ильич... Помню как ты в числе первых написала, что ты приедешь в Песчаное и одна из первых купила билеты...
 Помню как Ильич тогда написал, что в Песчаном ты познакомишься с другой, с запорожской Петровной...
 Помню как в прошлом году ты приехала вместе со своей Сестрой, с Танюхой и как наплевали вы на свое желание поездить по Крыму и остались в волшебном Лесу даже тогда, когда все разъехались...
 Помню как ты обмолвилась, что в одном месте обычно дважды не отдыхаешь , а я так волновалась, переживала, что вдруг ты не доедешь в волшебный лес в этом году... 
Помню как вернувшись из Крыма в прошлом году ты зародила зерно питерсокй встречи, когда в разговоре обмолвилась Иннуле,- а не собрать ли нам народ в Питер..
 Помню как встречала меня с Лилей, Лерчонка, как везла к себе домой...
 Какая же ты близкая и родная....
 Я все помню.... И очень тебе благодарна за твою питерскую мягкость , интеллигентность... Ведь ты всегда корректна, ты никогда никого не обидела сгоряча... Ты эталон дипломатии и культуры...
 Ты умеешь быть незаметной и незаменимой, внимательной и неповторимой...
Оставайся такой, какая ты есть... Я признательна тебе за все....* *С Днем рождения, дорогая ... И всех тебе благ...* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> А ведь ты именно такая и есть...


под каждым словом ...подпишусь... :Aga:

----------


## Helga597

*Петровна*,
 Иришенька Петровночка! С днем рождения тебя, солнечная, милая, скромная! Пусть твое большое доброе сердце всегда будет спокойно за родных и близких, пусть тебя радуют не только они, но и все твои друзья и щедрые клиенты! Пусть твои глаза всегда сияют от счастья, пусть душа твоя радуется от того, что твои мечты все сбываются! УДАЧИ тебе, Гармонии с миром и с собой, ЗДОРОВЬЯ! :flower:

----------


## Лерченок

Петровна, родная, с днем рождения! Я так редко бываю сейчас в интернете, чаще дети торчат. Я так рада, что именно сегодня заглянула сюда! Ты очень теплый, позитивный, приятный в общении человек! Всех благ тебе, родная, удачи во всех делах и начинаниях, ну и как говорится - сбычи мечт! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Петровна*,
 Петровнушка ты моя дорогая!!!!Светлейшей души и необыкновеннейшей доброты человечище!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я от всей души поздравляю тебя с твоим праздником и желаю тебе, чтобы все прозвучавшие в этот день пожелания обязательно сбылись!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/8333m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

*Касатик*,  Наташа!
*manja*,    Машенька и Виктор!
*optimistka17*,  Людочка!
*Helga597*,  Оля!
*Курица*,  Танюшка!
*Лерченок*, Лерочка!
*KAlinchik*, Алинка!

Спасибо Вам Огромнейшее!

 Сижу, читаю  вся радостная, совершенно счастливая, растроганная до слёз!!!

Какое счастье, что у меня столько друзей, таких разных и таких замечательных! 

Вы подарили мне настоящий праздник! 

 Спасибо вам, мои друзья, 
  За то, что есть вы у меня. 
  За то, что в самый трудный час 
  Могу найти любовь средь вас. 

  За эти встречи, час общенья, 
  За милосердье, за прощенье, 
  За то, что в радости, в печали 
  Всегда с любовью принимали. 

  Спасибо за молитвы к Богу, 
  Я ими только и жила. 
  За то, что верную дорогу 
  Я с вашей помощью нашла!

[IMG]http://s6.******info/e3e3b664d57ffba1ffc9b54ae524066a.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ирочка!!!!

От всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!!!!

Это для тебя!!!!*

----------


## Колесо

Петровна,Ирина,с днем рождения!Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям,желаю,чтоб все пожелания сбылись!

[IMG]http://*********org/41089.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лучик Дон

Ирочка, Петровна!!!

Я до сих пор вспоминаю тебя и всю нашу компанию и улыбка озаряет моё лицо! Сколько в тебе энергии, добра и юмора!!!
Оставайся всегда такой и просто БУДЬ СЧАСТЛИВА!!!

----------


## tatusya

Ирочка, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Богиня милости и грации,
Прекрасный ангел доброты.
Тобой нельзя не восхищаться,
Не замечать твои черты.

Ты будто луч во тьме печали,
Искра надежды сквозь туман.
Жизнь без тебя не представляю,
Ведь без тебя она - обман...

Ты - радость, смех, заряд веселья,
Ты - самый милый человек!
И сквозь мирские параллели
Тебе замены нет вовек!

Иринка, Ира и Ирэн
Всё это ты. Ты с нами. Здесь...
Богиня милости бескрайней,
Спасибо Миру, что ты есть!
 БУДЬ ЗДОРОВА И СЧАСТЛИВА,ЦЕЛУЮ.

----------


## Озорная

*Петровна*,

Ира, землячка, и я поздравляю тебя. Здоровья крепкого и всео самого доброго желаю!

[IMG]http://*********org/28803.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Ира    с   Днем   рожденья  поздравляю!  Счастья,  радости  желаю!Оставайся же   такой ДОБРОЙ, КЛАССНОЙ,  МОЛОДОЙ!

----------


## lezi

Чуть чуть с опозданием

ИРОЧКА, ПЕТРОВНА!!!!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Полностью поддерживаю слова всех поздравляющих-добрая,отзывчивая,душевная .И все это -ПЕТРОВНА.
Ирочка желаю здоровья,успеха,благополучия и чтоб все задуманное неприменно сбылось.

----------


## Alenajazz

> с опозданием


И я опоздала немного.... Но от всей души поздравляю Петровну с Днём рождения!!!!!! Желаю любви! Счастья! Здоровья! Удачи!

----------


## maknata

*Петровна*,
 Ириш! Поздравляю с дем рождения!!!! Счастья, добра, благополучия и любви!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## КартинкаИр

ИРОЧКА! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Извини,что с опозданием, но как говорят у нас на Украине " Хороші іменини до 3 - х днів" , а  такой доброй, душевной, милой, отзывчивой и ОЧЕНЬ ТАЛАНТЛИВОЙ женщине поздравления будут поступать еще долго!!! :Ok: 

Ирина! Оставайся всегда такой !
 Любви тебе, счастья, здоровья и преданных друзей!!!

----------


## Уралочка

С огромным удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
ИРИНОЧКА,.... ПЕТРОВНА
_С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!_

[IMG]http://*********org/35974m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Ирина, Петровна, С Днем Рождения! пусть с опозданием, но от чистого сердца..
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

*Петровна*,
 Ирочка! 
Светлая, добрая, удивительная! С Днем рождения тебя!
Пусть молодость и красота навсегда останутся вместе с тобой. Дай Бог, чтобы терпение и выдержка никогда тебя не покидали. Пусть счастье ходит за тобой по пятам, а горе забудет к тебе дорогу. 
Желаю, чтобы улыбка была частым гостем на твоем лице, а слезы катились только от радости и счастья! Пусть дом окружает тебя теплом и уютом, а вокруг будут только счастливые, улыбающиеся лица. 
Хочу, чтобы рядом с тобой всегда были близкие и родственники, верные друзья и просто хорошие люди!!!
 Я очень рада, что судьба мне подарила знакомство с тобой, Иринка,  в реале!
[IMG]http://*********org/12437.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Ирочка! Лучше поздно, чем никогда - с Днем рождения тебя, любимая!



А мы за тебя поднимем бокалы и выпьем за твою удачу, за любовь, за счастье!!!

----------


## Абюл45

*Петровна,*
Ириша, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> А мы за тебя поднимем бокалы и выпьем за твою удачу, за любовь, за счастье!!!


девчонки, глянула на ваше фото и поймала себя на мысли, КАК ЖЕ Я ПО ВАМ СКУЧАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Петровна

*Мэри Эл*,
*Колесо*,
*Лучик Дон*,
*tatusya*,
*Ozornaya*,
*orhideya*,
*lezi*,
*Alenajazz*,
*maknata*,
*Иринка Картинка*,
*уралочка*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Викторинка*,
*Irishka*,
*Абюл45*,

- Всем вместе и каждому по отдельности,
БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ  спасибо за поздравления ,за теплые слова и чудные пожелания! 
 Вы не представляете как мне приятно читать ваши теплые строчки!
Очень рада, что у меня есть такие друзья, как вы!!!!
Вы самые лучшие!

 :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Петровночка, я чуть не прозявила, как всегда, тебя поздравить!!!  :Oj: 
Солнышко - с праздником тебя! Оставаться такой же позитивной и солнечной!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Иришечка Петровна!*
*С днём рождения! Всех благ!*
[IMG]http://*********org/42145.jpg[/IMG]

*Лариса - sokoliхa!*
*C днём рождения! Удачи!*
[IMG]http://*********org/48289.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена-Забава

Так как поздравления принимаются в течении недели,а подарки - месяца,с самыми теплыми и искренними пожеланиями поздравляю Петровну и Иришку с днем рождения.Девочки,вы молодцы!Так держать и никому не отдавать!!!Успехов,радости,везения...

----------


## optimistka17

> Петровну* и* Иришку


 Петровна! ты чего это, уже двоишься?


> Девочки,*вы* молодцы!


И кому уже _надо меньше пить?_

----------


## Сильва

*Петровна*,
 Иринка, с Днём рождения! Здоровья, задора, бодрости, удачи!!!!!

----------


## Наталюшка

sokolixa, Ларисонька, с днем Рождения! Удачи, счастья, светлых радостных дней!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*sokolixa*, Ларочка, с Днем рождения!!! Будь здорова и весела, и пусть над тобой всегда порхает птица удачи, роняя радужные перышки для исполнения твоих желаний!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/34980m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/32932m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Ларочка! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## maknata

Ларис! Поздравляю с днюхой!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*sokolixa, Ларисонька, с днем Рождения!*

 А в подарок хочу отправить тебе фотографию нашей Оли Леоны... Кто вместе с ней? Да самая что ни есть настоящая *соколиха...*  :Ok: Четырёхмесячная птаха....Любимый олин ребёнок....


Дай Бог тебе счастья,здоровья, позитива и соответствия своему крылатому нику.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Удачного полета по жизненным просторам!

----------


## viki

*Петровна,Sokolixa*,девченки ,с днем рождения!

----------


## laro4ka09

*ИРИШКА ПЕТРОВНОЧКА!!! 
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
ПУСТЬ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ БУДЕТ ИНТЕРЕСНЫМ И КРАСИВЫМ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/19643m.jpg[/IMG]

*ПУСТЬ ЖИЗНЬ ТЕБЕ УЛЫБАЕТСЯ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/22715m.jpg[/IMG]

*ОСТАВАЙСЯ ТАКОЙ ЖЕ "ЗАВОДНОЙ" И ЖИЗНЕРАДОСТНОЙ!!!*


*Лариса - sokoliхa!*

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/187m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Ларисонька! С Днём рождения тебя!Ты умница. человек. готовый всегда помочь, успехов тебе, здоровья, любви и удачи!!!!
ой. и у Петровны сегодня ДР! Поздравляю! От всей души!

----------


## Лучик Дон

Ларочка, с днём рождения!!!!

Пусть в жизни всё получается, 
 все мечты сбываются,
 личико никогда не хмурится, 
 а лишь улыбкой озаряется!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah: 


> sokolixa, Ларисонька, с днем Рождения!



Спешу-бегу и я поздравить Ларочку- гордую пичугу!!!
Хочу обнять и расцеловать далёкую подругу -
С приходом Ларочки на форуме спокойно стало всем - 
Придёт и в день и в ночь и снимет груз проблем!!!!!!

Ларчонок, желаю так же высоко парить, 
И людям всем тепло и добро дарить
Купаться в женском особом счастье 
И пусть для тебя не будет никогда ненастья!!!!!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bulya

Лариса  с Днём Рождения!Только взлётов!!! :flower:

----------


## вокся

sokolixa, с праздником тебя! Высоты тебе! А если будут падения, то только для того, чтобы надавать тумаков, цепануть коготком и вновь в высь! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

*ЛАРИСОЧКА,прими мои поздравления!*
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/60595m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/54451m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********org/19635.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Ларису спешу поздравить с днем рождения!
 Цветы и женщины похожи,
Цветок красивый, она тоже.
На Розу, женщина похожа,
Шипами уколоть нас может
Похожа также на Ромашку,
В любовь играет, как дурашка.
 Похожа сильно на Тюльпан,
Красивый, гибкий стан ей дан.
Красивая у женщин стать,
Ведь любит женщина блистать.
Походка , у нее, красива,
Рисует задом так игриво.
Осанку держит, как цветок,
Сквозь мужиков проходит ток.
Проходит ток от красоты,
Лариса, будь ты как цветы :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Лариса-Соколиха, что-то тебя давно не видно!!!
Хорошо хоть, у меня есть книжка с твоей фотографией, а то уж и забыла бы, как ты выглядишь!!!Полюбуйтесь-ка, люди добрые, на красоту Ларисину!!! :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********org/58548.gif[/IMG]
Все поешь и пляшешь? Поешь на работе, пляшешь на праздниках, которые ведешь на "отлично", а не халтуришь...
Вот этого я тебе и желаю на долгие годы...Пожалуй, все...
Ой, еще! :Oj: "Чтобы в жизни Вашей личной было ВСЁ ВСЕГДА отлично!" :Aga:

----------


## olgaleona

дорогие! я редко бываю в интернете...но всех очень люблю и поздравляю со всеми знаменательными датами...:smile:

----------


## Колесо

Ларочка, соколиха наша дорогая, с днем рождения!!!Это тебе:
[IMG]http://*********org/3272.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## черника

Лариса! С Днём рождения тебя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Будь счастлива!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/37067.jpg[/IMG]
А это тебе на завтра:tongue:
[IMG]http://*********org/25803.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Лариса-Соколиха
Ларочка,с Днем рождения!
Побольше радости и смеха,
Любви,здоровья и успеха!!!!!!

----------


## julia2222

*sokolixa*, :flower: 
*Ларочка*, *с Днём рождения!* :flower: 
Побольше ярких,солнечных красок и позитивных моментов в твоей жизни! :flower:

----------


## чижик

Ребята! сегодня у Лили Цветочка день рождения! давайте поздравлять её! Лиля - желаю-желаю-желаю!!! Ура!

----------


## Сильва

Ларочка!  Соколиха ты наша! С Днём рождения! Здоровья, радости, творчества!

Лилечка! Это - к Дню рождения.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Лариса! С Днем рождения!!!

Не грусти, что уже не 17,
В каждом возрасте прелесть своя,
Важно в жизни уметь улыбаться,
чтоб тебя окружали друзья!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/37060.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Всех именинниц - с днём рождения!  Пусть жизнь вас радует хорошими клиентами, пусть друзья будут рядом - верные, а мечты ваши пусть исполняются!!!

----------


## manja

Ларочка, соколиха наша дорогая, с днем рождения!!
желаю тебе много много много много счастья

----------


## skomorox

Лариса-соколиха и Лиля-Цветок!
Я тоже желаю вам удачи, здоровья и денег, да поб-о-о-ольше!:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо за вашу отзывчивость! Всегда мне помогаете и не отказываете!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tajussa

*sokolixa*
С днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/30930.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Девочки дорогие, огромное спасибо за поздравления!!!
Очень тронута вашим вниманием, извините, что не могу поблагодарить каждого - я с чужого компа, свой полетел, когда сделают - не знаю.
От всей души поздравляю с Днём рождения Маню, Петровну, Цветочек и всех-всех, кого пропустила.
Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Я милой, славной Лилечке дарю цветочек Лилии!*
*С Днем рожденья, дорогая!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Лилия-цветок! С днем Рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/21742.gif[/IMG]
Как много в имени сокрыто: 
И колокольцев перелив, 
Ручья журчание забытого 
И музыки родной мотив. 
Такая странная идиллия 
В нежнейших, хрупких лепестках. 
Мы произносим имя Лилия, 
Вдыхая аромат цветка. 
Таким же будь всегда цветком, 
Свое постигшим вдохновение. 
Живи сегодняшним ты днем, 
Лови сиянья дня мгновение!

----------


## цветок

Девочки!Огромное спасибо за поздравление всем без перечисления! Целый день не могла зайти в интернет,не включался никак,а тут такие поздравления,девочки я пропала,но скоро я вернусь и буду с вами каждый день,хотя в мыслях я всегда с вами,но пока обстоятельства...Спасибо за прекрасные стихи.

----------


## lezi

Лилечка-Цветок!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Любви,тепла,достатка ,здоровья и удачи!

----------


## Наталюшка

Лилия-Цветок!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

Лариса-Соколиха! Лилия-Цветок! 
С Днем рождения!
Пускай в вашей жизни все происходит так, как вы сами того желаете! 
А жизнь преподносит только приятные сюрпризы!
[IMG]http://*********org/41212.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

ЛИЛИЯ, цветочек наш - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/24831.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Взглянула сейчас на календарь и поняла, что у меня сегодня праздник... И у многих из нас....
 Ведь это же наша юность , наша молодость*

*С Днем рождения комсомола вас, мои дорогие коллеги!*

----------


## Наталюшка

*optimistka17*, Людочка и тебя тем же праздником!!!
вот такие значки мы сегодня на работе с гордостью носим (на самоклейке и большого размера):
[IMG]http://*********org/6399.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Элен

Лиля,с днём рождения.
Всего тебе самого доброго и светлого.Пусть все желанья сбудутся.

----------


## shoymama

Ах, Людок, опередила! 
Народ, с комсомольским вас праздником, для кого актуально!!! Для меня - даже очень!

----------


## Уралочка

УРРААААА!!! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВСЕХ!!! :Vah: 
*С ДНЁМ КОМСОМОЛА!!!!!!!*

Я тоже успела быть такой..., ну.... комсомолкой(только совсем чуть чуть :Tu: )

[IMG]http://*********org/37118.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Ведь это же наша юность , наша молодость
> 
>  С Днем рождения комсомола





> Народ, с комсомольским вас праздником, для кого актуально!!!





> Я тоже успела быть такой..., ну.... комсомолкой(*только совсем чуть чуть*


а я -много-много... поэтому-присоединяюсь ко всем, у кого еще "Пионерская зорька" израет в душе!!!
                [IMG]http://*********org/9226.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

- Ты - комсомолец?
- Да.
- Давай не расставаться никогда! (Из песни)


[IMG]http://*********org/9228m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1036m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Лариса-Соколиха! Лилия-Цветок! 
С Днем рождения, девчонки!

[IMG]http://*********org/41998m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Лора-Соколиха и Лиличка -цветочек! 

От души с Днем рождения вас, радости и любви!
Говорят, что удача нужна слабым, а сильным - успех! 
Так что, успехов вам во всех начинаниях!!! 
(И только иногда, в узких кругах - немножко женственной слабости вам:smile::wink: :Aga: )




> Я тоже успела быть такой..., ну.... комсомолкой(только совсем чуть чуть)


А я даже чуть-чуть не успела, так пионеркой и буду бегать:biggrin:...

----------


## Абюл45

Лариса-Соколиха и Лиля-цветочек! Девочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Здоровья, счастья и удачи!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ларисочка, землячка! С днем рождения!!! Скорейшей встречи в реале и кучу благ!!!

Лилия! Проздрявляю!... Желаю!... Подпись неразборчива...

Девочки счастья вам!!!

----------


## maknata

*цветок*,
 С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Лиля - Цветочек, С днем рождения!!!Прими и мои запоздавшие,но искренние поздравления!
[IMG]http://*********org/1055.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Лиля, и я поздравляю тебя! Самые добрые пожелания и цветы- для тебя!

[IMG]http://*********org/60446.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Красавицу Иринку
(На Форуме -СОРИНКУ),

[IMG]http://*********org/50254.jpg[/IMG]

Поздравим с  Днем рождения!
И я такого мнения-
Пусть будет ей приятно
В Беседку заглянуть...
Взрослеем мы-понятно, 
И детство не вернуть, 
Но мудрость к нам с годами
Сама всегда приходит!!!
Ир, оставайся с нами!
Ведь ты прижИлась, вроде?

----------


## shoymama

*Иринка - Соринка!
Лови-ка картинку.
Там банка варенья
На твой День  Рожденья!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Иринка- Соринка! 
С Днем рожденья* 
*С Днем варенья!*
*Будет чудным настроенье!*

----------


## Абюл45

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ИРИНКА!!!
 С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, СОРИНКА!!!

----------


## lezi

Все Соринку поздравляют,
Счастья, радости желают.
Я продолжу поздравлять,
Сейчас будем наливать.


За Иринкино здоровье
Выпьем и опять нальем.
Я Соринку поздравляю
С ее самым светлым днем!

----------


## optimistka17

*Лера, Лерочка, Лерченок!*
 Надеюсь я не ошиблась и у тебя сегодня , именно сегодня- *день рождения!*
Как же я рада, что судьба подарила мне шанс познакомиться с тобой в реале , посмотреть "детскую" свадьбу, услышать из твоих уст экскурсионный материал по Питеру.
До скорой встречи в январе ..
 Оставайся такой, какая ты есть.
Еще раз *с Днем рождения* тебя, дорогая!

----------


## sokolixa

Иринку-Соринку и Леру-Лерчёнка поздравляю с Днём рождения!
Желаю много-много всего хорошего, чтобы было потом из чего выбрать :smile:!

----------


## Donald

Ух ты! А вот тут я еще не бывал!
Так или иначе, *ВСЕХ  ПРА-ЗДРА-ВЛЯ-Ю!!!!!!!*

----------


## Петровна

:flower:  :Oj: 

Любви тебе, здоровья и пусть все вокруг излучает для тебя свет, как излучаешь его ты!!!

----------


## Лерченок

Девочки, мальчики большое спасибо. Людочка-оптимистка, Лариса, Димочка, моя любимая Петровна - и всем всем всем большое спасибо. Ириночка Петровна - я просто в восторге от коллажа, спасибо!!!!!!!
Всех люблю!!!!!

----------


## Курица

Лерчонок! Поздрявляю тебя с Днем, когда твоя мама подарила тебя людям! Очень хотелось бы увидеться вновь! Пусть у тебя и у твоих детишек будет все в порядке! И пусть на личном фронте  грядут бооольшие перемены!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/861943.gif[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лерченок!!!!*
Необыкновенная, молодая, энергичная, с днём рождения тебя!!!! Пусть всё будет толькл на ОТЛИЧНО!!! Как жалко. что в этот раз не будет тебя в Питере. Тамадея от этого много потеряет. Но встречи ещё будут.... Правда? Счастья тебе. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Лариса, Лиля, Ирина*, девочки, простиет что не заглядывала сюда. Здорово, что вы есть, что мир подарил вас.... Пусть у вас всё буде ОК!!!!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Лерочка! Поздравляю! 
Счастья тебе!!!*

----------


## lezi

Лерочка
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.Счастья,здоровья,любви и благополучия!

----------


## tatusya

Лерочку спешу поздравить с Днем рождения!

----------


## Масяня

Лерченок - Леруська - с днём рождения тебя!!!

Два дня не работал инет, чуть было не упустила возможность поздравить тебя: 

Ласковую
Единственную
Родную
Чарующую
Ералашную
Необыкновенную
Обаятельную
Классную

Надеюсь увидеть тебя!!!!

----------


## Лерченок

Девочки, спасибо огромное, я вас всех люблю, Танюшка-курочка, Иринка-Ветер Намерения, Танюшка-Lezi, Олечка-Шоумама, Светик-Масянечка, Наталья-Tatusya спасибо огромное  я вас всех просто обожаю! И люблю всех кто есть на нашем форуме!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Лерченок*,
 С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Лерченок! Творческих успехов, счастья, Любви!
[IMG]http://*********ru/888347.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
А сегодня именинница Надя- Скорпиоша!

П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю !!!!!!!!!!
 Сегодня День рожденья твой!
Дай Бог тебе хорошего здоровья,
Пускай в семье твоей живет покой,
Согретый счастьем, радостью, любовью!

[IMG]http://*********ru/886299.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

Надюша Скорпиоша Поздравляю!!!

----------


## manja

> Лерченок!!!!


Надюша Скорпиоша 
девочки дорогие поздравляю вас с днем рождения...
Примите от меня доброе осеннее утро....
и пусть туман который сегодня например опустился на землю,
 скроет от вас все ненастные дни и печали...Вы их просто напросто вообще не увидите...
Счастья вам уи удачи..

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Лерченок* (извини, что с опозданием),*Надюша Скорпиоша* , С ДНЕМ РОЖНЕНИЯ!
Одних счастливых дней в году...


[IMG]http://*********ru/883231.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Лерченок и Надюша Скорпиоша !
 от всей души!
[IMG]http://*********ru/907806m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

_Надюша! 
Поздравляю от всей души!!!_

----------


## optimistka17

*Надюша!* *Скорпиоша![*COLOR="Red"]* С Днём рожденья!*[/COLOR] Сладенькое- в подарок...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Наденька,* *поздравляем*  здоровья, здоровья и еще 1000 раз -здоровья :Aga: 
А мы всем форумом сегодня поем тебе
"]http://[/URL]

----------


## bulya

Надюшка Скорпиоша *среди нас живет:* 
*Она нам счастье принесет. 
И мы Надежду поздравляем 
И в День Рожденья ей желаем 
Быть нашим компасом земным 
И талисманом золотым!*

----------


## Сильва

*Лерченок*,С*корпиоша*, девчата, с Днём рождения!

----------


## tatusya

Надюшку Скорпиошку поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Настроенья чумового!
Праздника тебе крутого!
Любви до головокруженья,-
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

Лерченок,Скорпиоша!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*Лерченок!Скорпиоша!*
Принимайте и мои скромные поздравления...
[IMG]http://*********ru/901673.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viki

*Лерченок, Надюшка-Skorpiosha! Поздравляю!** Праздничного настроения, счастья, удачи и всего самого доброго, светлого и прекрасного!*

----------


## Касатик

*Skorpiosha*, Надя, с Днем тебя рождения!
Счастья и удачи, смеха, вдохновения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/887343m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*Лерченок,Скорпиоша, дорогие наши,
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/879151.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Лерочку и Надюшку, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ И УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Надя - Skorpiosha*, с Днём рождения!
Пусть птица счастья и удачи тебя никогда не покидает!

----------


## laro4ka09

*Лерочка и Надюшка!* 
*С днем рождения!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/913977m.jpg[/IMG]

*Исполнения ВСЕХ желаний!!!*

----------


## tataluna

Поздравляю именинников!:smile:

----------


## Соринка

*Курица*, спасибо,я в восторге от коллажа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*shoymama*,
*optimistka17*,
*lezi*,
*Абюл45*,
*sokolixa*,
*Donald*,
САСИБО ВАМ И ВСЕМ_ВСЕМ  ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!  :flower:   БЕЗУМНО ПРИЯТНО!!!!!!!!!!!    :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ИЗВИНИТЕ, ЧТО ПОЗДНО ЗАШЛА В "ПОЗДРАВЛЯЛКУ".  Я И НЕ УЗНАЛА БЫ, ЕСЛИ БЫ НЕ ТАТЬЯНА (КУРИЦА)!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*



			
				ЛЕРОЧКА И НАДЮША!!!!!!!
			
		

* :flower:   С ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ ВАС!!!!!! :flower: 
ВСЕХ БЛАГ!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Девочки именинницы поздравляю от души будьте вечно - хороши!

[IMG]http://*********org/48019.jpg[/IMG]


Александр Гайдуков - Сашулька,  скромняга! С днюхой тебя!
 "Почащее" хотца тебя здесь видеть.  Чмок тебя за твою отзывчивость и желаю творческих узбеков!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/33683.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Медведик*
Лена, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/41894.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Леночка, с Днём рождения!
Света, добра, позитива тебе всегда и во всём!

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка*, милый мой *Медведик!*
 По случаю дня рождения хочу подарить тебе *медведя*, которого я фотографировала в Израиле в сафари...
 Мне кажется, что он просил,- дай билет в Питер !Хочу билет! Хочу в Питер...

----------


## Мэри Эл

Медведик
Леночка!

С днем рождения!!!!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/34749.gif[/IMG]

Вам когда- нибудь встречались солнечные люди?  Солнечными  их  называют потому, что они всегда улыбаются, с ними легко, светло и весело. Пообщавшись с таким человеком, автоматически начинаешь улыбаться и хочется сделать-что-нибудь хорошее для окружающих.
Меня с таким человеком Судьба свела летом в Крыму, в волшебном лесу, на берегу теплого моря в Песчаном.
 С ней очень приятно было общаться. Она всегда улыбалась, ВСЕГДА! Она всегда называла всех тех, кто  был рядом с нею, ласково, особенно детей.
Мне приятно, что я знакома с нею. И мне хочется крикнуть через всю страну: 
*Лееееее-наааааааааа Медвееееееее-диииииииииииик!*
*С Днем рождения!*
А вот подарок. _Его сделала для тебя моя дочь Дана!_

http:/*************.com/files/ymkvedbc8

----------


## Уралочка

Ой, а как же я?!!!!
Я тоже хочу поздравить нашу 
Леночку  - Медведик :Aga: 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/41917.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Ой, Ленусик мой родненький...
дорогая моя
с днем рождения тебя...
ВАот не думала не гадала, что у тебя день рождения...
Позволь пожелать тебе быть на высоте...на нужной высоте... И все видеть кругом, и анализировать...
А еще оставаться всегда самым главным позитивчиком нашего форума...
Любви тебе и твоим деткам...Ты так любишь своих детей... свою семью... Удачи тебе во всем и всегда... :Oj: 
Я счастлива, что наконец то познакомлюсь с тобой в Питере...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Леночка, золотой человечек, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ТЕБЯ!!!!! Как здорово, что ты вот такая есть!!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/63420.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********org/52156.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Медведик, Леночка, поздравляю тебя, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Желаю оставаться всегда такой жизнерадостной, любимой и не повторимой!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Леночка, добрый, светлый ЧЕЛОВЕК! С днем рождения!*

----------


## Медведик

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*sokolixa*,
*optimistka17*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*Курица*,
*уралочка*,
*manja*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Абюл45*,
*Svetllana*,
Дорогие мои...обожаемые мои...я таааааак рада что Вы у меня есть!!!!!!! Спасибо ВАм за тёплые слова и искрение поздравления, с самого раннего утра я счастлива...я плачу и нежность переполняет моё сердце!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

> я таааааак рада что Вы у меня есть



А нас ещё больше!

Леньчик - с днём рождения тебя, светлую, позитивную, удивительную, щедрую,  можно на каждый твой годок сказать много слов, но одно у них будет общее  ТЫ - СОЛНЫШКО!!! Ты - даришь людям теплоту, а в ответ твоим лучам хочется  хочется улыбнуться и радоваться жизни вместе с тобой!

Будь счастлива!

----------


## viki

*Леночка-Медведик! Поздравляю!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЛЕНОЧКА !!!

[IMG]http://*********org/26548.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tataluna

Леночка! С днём рождения!

----------


## KAlinchik

Самого позитивного человечка нашего форума от всей души!
[IMG]http://*********org/16329m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Леночка,медведик наш,теплый,светлый человечек!С праздником!!!Благополучия твоей семье,пусть дети радуют тебя своими успехами,любви,ведь ты и есть любовь!Радостей побольше,удовлетворения от работы и всего самого светлого,позитивного,доброго!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/35787.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Сегодня славная столица Сибири,величавый город Новосибирск празднует День Рождения прекрасного Медведика,
нет,это не сивмол города и даже не белый Урса,это славный и родной человечек, наша Леночка Медведик,Елена Счастливая,Позитивная!
[IMG]http://*********org/4040.jpg[/IMG]
Первые лица города спешат поздравить ее,талантливую ведущую и владычицу всея Мира Развлечений,обладательницу свежайшего паркетного танцзала!
Первым был папик Виктор,ОТС владеющий и на ярмарке присутствующий.
[IMG]http://*********org/11208.jpg[/IMG]
Мы,приближенные, долго думали, как отметить ее праздник,сначала хотели позвать его
[IMG]http://*********org/18376.jpg[/IMG]
еще его,ведь душа Сибирская легко разворачивается...
[IMG]http://*********org/23496.jpg[/IMG]
потом хотели пригласить их..
[IMG]http://*********org/22472.jpg[/IMG]
А в конце концов решили по-нашему,по простому.

----------


## KainskCherry

Итак,рецепт счастливого празднования,берем одну Уточку
[IMG]http://*********org/12232.jpg[/IMG]
Добро пожаловать,Дональд!
Следом ,с недавно продегустированным блюдом под названием Хираки Маки, появляется Наата!
[IMG]http://*********org/16328.jpg[/IMG]
Да не одна,а со Славой и его знаменитыми бутербродами!
[IMG]http://*********org/31688.jpg[/IMG]
А вот и следующая долгожданная гостья с коньчком,Инесса Великолепная!Божественная!Богинская!
[IMG]http://*********org/30664.jpg[/IMG]
Вау,а вот и милая Северянка,Тюмень град представляющая,Марьюшка!Ба,да она еще и со своим алкоголем!
[IMG]http://*********org/20424.jpg[/IMG]
И понеслась...Закуски,выпивка,песни,пляски!
[IMG]http://*********org/47053.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/17352.jpg[/IMG]
Милионы алых роз к ногам именинницы
[IMG]http://*********org/24520.jpg[/IMG]
И не смотря на сегодняшние заморозки ввысь бьют ключом фонтаны!
[IMG]http://*********org/9160.jpg[/IMG]
Разрывают в небе салюты
[IMG]http://*********org/21448.jpg[/IMG]
С Днем Рождения,Любимый наш Человек!!!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

А если честно,я помню все,первую нашу встречу,тебя шустренькую в пуховичке,
и,хотя ты боишься темного подьезда,спустилась и встретила,наш сговор
-натуральный апельсиновый сок в ресторане,танцы до упада,все до единой прогулки..
Первая мысль с утра-это звонок тебе и сплошные эмоции,ты,и только ты,
научила меня идти по жизни с позитивом.И это не только аромат,
это желание радоваться и радовать всех вокруг.Высоко подняв голову я говорю,
у меня есть родные в Новосибирске,Натуся и Ленуся!
[IMG]http://*********org/29640.jpg[/IMG]
С Днем Рождения тебя,
моя сибирячка,мой сердечный милый человек!

----------


## SOK_89

Леночка Медведик.
Ты наш самый позитивный человечек. Я рад, что имел честь быть знаком с тобой.

Поздравляю сердечно! 
Желаю море счастья, любви и добра!


[IMG]http://*********org/23501m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Медведик*, 

Леночка, поздравляю!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/42959.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/22479.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

Леночка-Медведик! С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!
Любви, удачи, здоровья тебе и твоим близким! 
Оставайся всегда такой же лучезарной оптимисткой! 
[IMG]http://*********org/1999.jpg[/IMG]
Спасибо тебе за жизнеутверждающий позитив, открытость. Познакомившись с тобой, на многие вещи смотрю чуть по-другому, учусь радоваться жизни сегодня и сейчас!!! 
Спасибо тебе за жизнеутверждающий позитив, открытость!!! :flower:

----------


## Крымчанка

Леночка - Медведик, с днём рождения тебя дорогая :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ! Счастья тебе и твоей семье, здоровья всем! Теперь я знаю почему в Крыму до сих пор солнечно и тепло. Это ты озарила  Песчаное своей солнечной улыбкой:smile:. И она до сих пор согревает нас!!! 
Я рада, что познакомилась с тобой на Тамадее! 
Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## tatusya

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/13248m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
_Поздравляю!!!!_
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*viki*,
*Масяня*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*tataluna*,
*KAlinchik*,*Колесо*,
*KainskCherry*,
*KainskCherry*,
*SOK_89*,
*Ozornaya*,
*Викторинка*,
*tatusya*,
*Крымчанка*,
      Спасибо мои дорогие!!!!!!!!!!!! я вас люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мишкина

Леночка - Медвежонок!!!! С Днем рождения!!! Желаю тебе простого, каждодневного, обыденного... 
но настоящего женского счастья!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Жду встречи с тобой в Питере!!! 
Ведь мы с тобой одной крови - ты и я!!!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

У нас все шары сегодня только с такими логотипами...


*Леночка, Поздравляю от всей души*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю, Леночка! Улыбайся всегда, так же задорно  и радуй всех кто тебя окружает долго долго!!! До встречи и знакомства в Питере!!! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Мишкина*,
*shoymama*,
*marisha612*,
Спасибо мои хорошие!!!!!!!!!!!!! чмокиииииииииииии

----------


## tatusya

Сегодня день рождения у Владленыча! С Днем рождения!
О милый доблестный Мужчина!
Стучится в двери праздник твой.
Скорее двери все открой,
Ведь будут восхвалять тебя, Мужчина.

Сегодня ты - герой и Рыцарь,
Для женских Душ - Король.
Неотразимый, сильный, смелый,
И может, в чем-то не земной.

Все похвалы тебе сегодня,
И доблести и мужеству твоим.
Но не забудь о том, Мужчина:
Без женщины ты вряд ли б был таким. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Сегодня день рождения у Владленыча! С Днем рождения!


*Ура!!!!!!!!Снова гуляем всем Форумом...* *Держись, Владленыч! Форумские девчонки зацелуют!!!!!*:biggrin:

----------


## Айсидора

*Леночка Медведик и Владленыч ! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!*


[IMG]http://*********org/52181m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Олег, с днюхой!!! 
Счастья тебе, улыбок, удачи и сплошного позитива.* *
*

----------


## чижик

Медведику (тёзке моей ) и Владленычу(тоже тёзка где-то, как-то, всё таки - Леныч!)  многие-е-е-е  Ле-е-та-а-!!!

----------


## Медведик

Передаю эстфетную деньрожденческую палочку в руки ИМЕНИННИКА ДНЯ!!!!!
Владленыч - поздравляююююююююююююююююю!

----------


## Donald

*Владленыч, с Праздником тебя!!! С аменинами!!!

Ты вот, поднявшись с утреца, умывшись, начинай размеренно и постепенно имениннически НИЧЕГОНЕДЕЛАТЬ. Суббота же!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/859714.jpg[/IMG]

*Хотя, дела у тебя сегодня все равно найдутся:
Получать подарки...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/857666.jpg[/IMG]

*Мечтать о поездке в Питер...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/911941.jpg[/IMG]

*Ну и принять «на грудь» чуток…*
[IMG]http://*********ru/909893.jpg[/IMG]

*...Тока не очень много, чтоб лоска праздничного не потерять…*
[IMG]http://*********ru/916037.jpg[/IMG]

*И тогда все девчонки Форума и не только, за тобою с поздравлениями строем ломанутся!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/917061.jpg[/IMG]

*Главное тогда, не сойти с ума…*
[IMG]http://*********ru/915013.jpg[/IMG]

*...И поймать удачу за хвост!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/901701.jpg[/IMG]

*И когда все это произойдет, и поздравлений с подарками будет завались, и ты уже перестанешь понимать откуда они приходят в силу невозможности уследить за географией друзей и товарищей, наступит ОНО - СЧАСТЬЕ!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/905797.jpg[/IMG]

*Но и даже тогда, ты помни, что МЫ - РЯДОМ!*
*С днем рождения!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да, после такого поздравления трудно придумать что-то еще!
О Л Е Г !!! С Днем рождения! Чмоки-чмоки! Тысячу раз!

[IMG]http://*********ru/892485.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/889413.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/877125.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tataluna

*Олег!!!! С днём рождения!!!!!*

----------


## Колесо

*Владленыч*, с днем рождения!!!Скорпионы форума объединяйтесь!!!:wink:
Удачи,везения,отличного настроения!!!

----------


## lezi

Леночка,хоть и с опозданием но все равно ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/49597m.gif[/IMG]


Владленыч
Олег,с Днем рождения!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/56761m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Владленыч!
От всей души поздравляю , всего наилучшего желаю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/910918m.jpg[/IMG]

*Alenajazz*,
 Алёнка! ты очень светлый человечек!
 я тебя поздравляю с днем твоего варенья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/913990m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Олежка! Поздравляю тебя с днюхой! Будь здоров, бодр и активен!!!   :Pivo:

----------


## Касатик

*Леночке Медведик* мои запоздалые, но искренние поздравления и пожелания всего того, что хочется самой!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/907864m.jpg[/IMG]

*Олег Владленыч*! С Днем рождения! Поздравление Димы Дональда настолько ёмко, что не знаю даже,  что и добавить:wink:! Успехов, удач, вдохновения и, примерно такого, транспортного средства!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/897624m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*Олежик...Владленыч,* 
тоже хочу расцаловать тебя всего!!! 
С ДНЮХОЙ!!!!!!!

Дональд прав:

Ничего сегодня не делай
[IMG]http://*********ru/861777.jpg[/IMG]

Но не забудь выпить за своё здоровье, как пожелала Алиночка[IMG]http://*********ru/852561.jpg[/IMG]

                                    [IMG]http://*********ru/859729.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Олег С Днём Рождения!Пусть всегда тебя окружают только такие ПОЗИТИВНЫЕ. креативные друзья!

----------


## Мишкина

Музыканту, ведущему, коллеге, мужчине и просто хорошему человеку
*МОИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Alenajazz*, Алёнушка, Аленка! Ох и угороздило тебя родиться  в День 7 ноября, красный день календаря! Мама на демонстрации была, когда схватки начались?
 Дай Бог тебе революционных преобразований, которые только улучшают твою жизнь
 И еще раз с Днем рождения...


 И еще народ,- вы обратили внимание, что сегодня день рождения у *ВоВки*? 12 лет как никак... Я так понимаю, что это тот самый *ВоВка, сын Марины*, который покорил всё население нашего лагеря в Песчаном... Тот самый, который зарегестрировался на Форуме 17 июля , которму мы все пророчили большое тамадейское будущее...
 Пусть всё исполняется... И мои поздравления Марине, имеющей такого чудного сына...

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: *Леночка_ Медведик и Олег_Владленыч ! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!Растите дальше в профессии, будьте здоровы, любимы и всегда молоды и задорны. Ой, ещё забыла, любимы будьте!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Спасибо всем за поздравления! Всех Скорпиошек поздравляю с праздниками и проставляюсь!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/873070m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/912993m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Мои поздравления

*ВЛАДЛЕНЫЧУ


АЛЁНЕ - джаз

ВОВКЕ - Сыну КРЫМСКОЙ ТАМАДЕИ.*
Ребята - вы такие яркие, что хочется вам и желать такого же, как 7 цветов радуги

К - красоты
О - отдых не забывать
Ж - Жизнерадостности
З - замечательных людей рядом
Г - голубого неба над головой
С - счастья
Ф - фейеричных событий

помните как в считалке (Каждый охотник желает знать, где сидит фазан)

----------


## shoymama

*Alenajazz*,
*Аленушка! 
Поздравляю с днем рождения! 
Счастья тебе!!!*

----------


## maknata

Всем именинникам - мои поздравления!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

Музыканту, ведущему, коллеге, мужчине и просто хорошему человеку
МОИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!!

*Олежка, Владленыч!!!!!!!!!!*

ICH wünsche Dir alles alles Gute
Alles Glück der Wellt soll dich begleiten. an aller deiner Zeiten.
Вот тебе пожелание на мецком от твоих старых и добрых друзей...и от меня конечно... Будь счачтливе слышишь??
Es lebe hoch, es lebe hoch das Geburtstagskind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hoch soolst du leben. 
Hoch sollst du leben
dreimal hoch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Prost!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Alenajazz*,
 тебе всегог свсего самого доброго и светлого..в этом году...новом году твоей жизни...
счастья тебе...

----------


## Гвиола

Олежка и Алёнка,поздравляю вас с днем рождения!!!
Что пожелать вам двум успешным людям? Что огонь творчества никогда не угасал,чтоб в семьях всё было отлично,чтоб здоровье не подводило и деньги не переводились!
[img]http://s18.******info/122e2e82e41d95cd24c7898018262126.gif[/img]

----------


## Владленыч

Вау! Не знаю, даже, что и сказать!
Я, как то, первый раз зашёл в эту тему (спасибо Свете Мишкиной, подсказала :biggrin:)
Девчонки, огромное спасибо за поздравления! 
В зобу дыхание спёрло, от нахлынувших чувств!  :Oj: 
Диман, тебе отдельный спасиб! Твоя поздравительная фотоподборка, очень порадовала и улыбнула! :Ok: 
Маня, благодарю, за то, что поддерживаешь мой "аховский" немецкий!:biggrin:
 Теперь буду захаживать в эту темку постоянно!
Поздравляю всех с прошедшими и наступающими днюхами, а также, всех "скорпионов" форума!
    За *ВСЕХ* Вас, дорогие форумчане, мы, с моей жёнушкой Надеждой(тоже скорпиончик), поднимаем бокалы! 

(фото 07.11.2009г).

----------


## Касатик

Алена, с Днем рождения! Света, любви, тепла и улыбок тебе целое море!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/892540m.jpg[/IMG]




> поздравляю с праздниками и проставляюсь!!!


Хоть я и не Скорпиоша, но от такой выпивки не откажусь!:wink:

----------


## Мишкина

Владленыч! Жена - красавицаааа!!!! А какая стройная!!! :Ok:  Ты сам себе не завидуешь?????

----------


## Alenajazz

Огромное спасибо всем, кто поздравил меня с Днем рождения!!!! Я была очень рада, что вы меня не забыли!!!! Поэтому сейчас будут танцы!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/940431m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

хоть и с опозданием, но от всей души.... 
Ленусик-Медведик, Олежек-Владленыч,Аленушка-джаз....

----------


## Уралочка

*Alenajazz,*, 
хоть и с опозданием, но с огромным удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!Всего только самого наилучшего!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/964040.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Ещё раз благодарю тех, кто поздравил меня! Празднование Дня рождения в реале завершилось сегодня и перетекает плавно в завтрашнюю свадьбу! "Гулять, так гулять! Официант - коржик!":biggrin:
Это - на завтрак от меня!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/940488m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Владленыч*,
С опозданием, но лучше поздно.....:biggrin: С днюхой тебя! Так приятно, когда бабий батальон, разбавлен мужчинами И КАКИМИ  :Ok:  Умный, обаятельный, в меру упитанный..... :Oj: :rolleyes: Я если серьёзно, это так замечательно, что ты здесь, с нами. Пусть у тебя будет всё ТИП-ТОП !!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Alenajazz*,
Алёнка......  :032:  Это я рыдаю, что опоздала к праздничному столу и не станцевала  :052:  под твой аккопомпонемент. И шопотом.... поздравляю с днём рождения  :018: 
А теперь я радуюсь  :062:  и пою  :077:  Ах, эта свадьба!. 
Счастья тебе, простого, житейского! Невеста ты будешь великолепная, красивая, весёлая....Мечта.... О свадьбе расскажешь? :040:

----------


## Масяня

*Alenajazz*,


Ждём фотоотчёта потом в студию, эх, а так хотелось на свадьбе просто гостьей побывать.... Мечты... Только раз в году выпадает такое...

----------


## Уралочка

> Ещё раз благодарю тех, кто поздравил меня! Празднование Дня рождения в реале завершилось сегодня и перетекает плавно в завтрашнюю свадьбу! "Гулять, так гулять! Официант - коржик!":biggrin:
> Это - на завтрак от меня!!!
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/940488m.jpg[/IMG]


точно, завершилось[IMG]http://*********ru/968142.jpg[/IMG]

и на счёт завтрака спасиббб[IMG]http://*********ru/958926.jpg[/IMG]:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Мне так стыдно, не забегала в темку долго. Простите :Oj:  Но пусть праздник еще долго-долго царит в ваших душах.
 С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
*Всех именинников, поздравляю от всей души!!!!*

*Владленыч*,
 А тебе, друже, отдельные поздравления!!! УДАЧИ, успеха и процветания!



*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
А у меня уже 11 ноября!!!! УРА! Я первая!
*Сегодня наш Максимчик отмечает свой ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

*Макс, тебя я обожаю,
Макс, тебя боготворю,
Не секрет не для кого уж
то, что Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!

Дорогой, надежный друг мой,
поздравленья принимай,
энергетика такая,
что все сбудется, ты знай!

Будь здоровым, будь успешным,
счастьем полным будет дом!
И во всех делах надежды,
и клиентов  -эскадрон!

А родителям – здоровья!
И поклон им до земли,
что таких мужчин чудесных
подарили нам они!

Макс, родной мой, поздравляю!
Пусть исполнятся мечты,
я ведь точно это знаю,
лучшего достоин ты!
*

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Svetllana*,
 Спасибо большое. Ты - первая!!! и в скайпе тож! Очень приятно, очень!.

----------


## KAlinchik

*maxim4ik77*,
 Ну тогда я вторая...  хотела подождать по-киевски 24 шоб було, но раз уж веселуха уже началась, то и я
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ МАКСИМЧИКА С ДНЮХОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 Макс! я тебе просто желаю счастья,любви  и здоровья, остальным поможем!

----------


## bulya

*maxim4ik77,Поздравляю!!!* :016: Побольше креативить на работе желаю, :014:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Танюша!!!!Солнышко!!!  Поздравляю тебя с Днём варенья!!!!
Ты Самый добродушный человек которого кода либо можно встретить на планете земля!!!!!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/979432.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/938473m.png[/IMG]



*Я здесь сегодня поздравляя с  Днем Рождения!
Во славу именинницы я поднимаю этот тост,
Её здоровье, красота, ум, обаяние ..........
Хороший человек!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Вот главный на сегодня пост!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[B][COLOR="Red"][COLOR="Red"][/CO*Добавлено через 7 минут*

----------


## KAlinchik

*lezi*,
 Танюша, солнце! я присоединяюсь к словам Юрия Борисовича!
ты очень добрый, милый, душевный человечек! от тебя исходит такое тепло, что просто хочется прижаться к тебе и никуда уже не спешить!жду , когда сделаю это в Питере!очень скучаю по тебе!
 я от всей души желаю тебе здоровья и простого бабьего счастья!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/940520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*maxim4ik77*,


п-п-плиннн, не успела первая, но главное, что в первой десятке - это уж точно!


Макс - Максимка, Максимчик, ты настолько многогранен и талантлив, что банальные поздравления не идут на ум! Желаю тебе быть всегда ЗВЕЗДОЙ! ДЛЯ ВСЕХ! и каждого в отдельности!

От нас с Санькой и Мишкой!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> lezi,
> Танюша, солнце! я присоединяюсь к словам Юрия Борисовича!



Ба, да ты посмотри, чего творится.... Скорпиошки, любимые,  Танюшка - с днём рождения!!! Желаю тебе солнца почаще, теплоты побольше, и встреч приятных - часто!!!

Жду встречи с тобой!

----------


## чижик

Максима и Tанечку Lezi - с днём рождения! ребята! Здоровья вам и удачи во всём!

----------


## optimistka17

*Макс,* такая уж наша судьба... Живём на Украине и не успеваем быть среди поздравляющих первыми... Нельзя ведь поздравлять раньше времени... А вот сейчас- в самый раз! С наступившим днем рождения ,дорогой.! 
 К вечеру надеюсь сюда же помещу и фотографию *Тигра*, которого Татьяна сшила для тебя и для Наташи Орбиты... Сможешь лицезреть, если будет кого сфотографировать...


*Танюша, Лези!* Что же это получается,- вы с Максом под одной звездой, что ли родились?
 Так , наверно по этому я* вас одинаково нежно и пламенно люблю...*
Не устаю повторять, что лента с монетами, сделанная твоими заботливыми ручками-это просто чудный подарок. Свеча стоит и ждет момента когда я зажгу её и очередной раз вспомню вкус твоего ликера( да я его и не забывала...)
Хочу тебя подарить* минуты воспоминаний*. Сладкие, приятные минуты....А ведь согласись, такое ощущение, что фотография была сделана вчера...

А знаешь, всё еще будет
 твой автобус в Питер прибудет...
И встреча новая будет
да, старых и новых друзей
Всмотритесь, вот эти лица
И каждый поздравить стремится...
И Танечку Лези обнять...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Зашел поздравить Танюшу а тут такое :Vah: !!!!!!
[COLOR="Magenta"]Все поздравляют maxim4ik77!!! Макс!!!!  поздравляю тебя с Днюхой!!! Оставайся всегда таким же веселым и................ МXIMUM !!!!:biggrin: 
Удачи тебе во всех начинаниях!!!!!!!![/COLOR]

----------


## Yuli4ka

Очень приятно поздравлять ярких людей!!  :Aga: 

Максим!!  С Днем рождения!!  Желаю процветания и вдохновения!!  Уюта и радости!!  Кайфа и страсти!!  Крепкого здоровья!!  :Ok: 



Таня!!  Мечтаю поскорее познакомиться лично!!  Желаю самого теплого, искреннего и приятного!!!  :flower: 


Удачи!! :wink:

----------


## laro4ka09

*ТАНЮША!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

ПРЕКРАСНОГО ТЕБЕ ПРАЗДНИКА!!!

И ПУСТЬ КАЖДЫЙ ТВОЙ ДЕНЬ БУДЕТ НАПОЛНЕН СЧАСТЬЕМ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/972266m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Макс!*
 Мой несравненный* Шкет* желает тебе счастья (чтоб клиенты в три  раза денег больше давали),здоровья крепкого.  На Тамадею , чтоб приезжал на весь срок, подольше на отдыхе задерживался...И чтоб гриппом не болел и берег себя от инфекций...

----------


## laro4ka09

*МАКСИМ! С Днем Рождения!!!
Огромного СЧАСТЬЯ и всех благ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/966122m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Максимчика поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Седня  утром на рассвете 
Пробибикал телефон. 
"Ты всё спишь? Вставай, Татуся!" 
- Проорал мне в ухо он. 
«У Максима седня -днюха!», 
Вспомнили мои мозги! 
Что придумать? Как поздравить? 
Напишу - ка я стихи! 
Значит, Максик, я желаю: 
Никогда не горевать. 
чтоб тебе всю жизнь канало 
Водку пить и мацать баб! 
Чтобы был ты, Макс,  богатым, 
Чтоб купил всем  по «Порше»! 
Что? Загнула? Ладно, ладно! 
Ну, хотя бы БМВ. 
Чтоб в шкафах огромных Ваших
Снизу справа от двери 
Появилась вдруг заначка 
Миллиончиков на три. 
Галстуки чтоб не давили! 
Чтоб не пачкались носки. 
Чтобы бабы не пилили.
Чтоб с начальством с «вы» - на «ты».
Ещё хочу тебе я   пожелать 
Большого и крутого взлёта,
Плюс покорения вершин.
И для врагов два пулемёта.

Короче, много говорю!
Пора опустошить стаканы!
Сегодня Макс  я за тебя лишь пью,
Хочу, чтоб женщины тебя зацеловали. :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ok: 


Танюшку поздравляю с Днюхой!
Желаю жить и радоваться жизни,
Чтоб были все случайности по плану,
Чтоб цены при любой дороговизне
Рублем тебя не били по карману.
Желаю заработать состояние
С шестью нулями после единицы,
Чтоб твоя жизнь кипела и бурлила
В сплошном потоке праздников и света.
Чтоб у тебя всегда ,что ты захочешь было,
И ничего бы не было за это. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

ВСЕХ !ВСЕХ!
С Днем Рождения ! Октябрьских и ноябрьских !
Весов и скорпиончиков !
Танюша- Здоровья тебе и Радости! :Ok: 

Максим ! Макс ! Ты один из первых на этом форуме меня поддержал
в продвижении   моих песен. 
Так приятно, что   и  в Феодосии слышат мои песни.....
Очень надеюсь, что мой второй альбом тебе больше понравится !
Тебе желаю Гармонии в Душе, приятных встреч с друзьями и Красочного настроения ! 
Будь здоров ! За Тебя ! :Pivo:  :Vah: kiss :br: 
Солнца луч утром в окна стучится,
Добрый пес глазом  мигнет для тебя
И на завтрак семья вся соберется-
Значит день, этот день
Ты прожил не зря...
Календарь новый лист приоткроет
И давно ждет забот череда
На друзей звонки с улыбкой ответишь,-
Значит день, этот день,
Ты прожил не зря.............

----------


## shoymama

ОПОЗДАЛА, балда...
Все равно, *поздравляю дорогих именинников от души!!!*
Танюша!!!
Максим!!![img]http://s2.******info/54793ce98d6a984ff2413cdba361c3f5.gif[/img]

Я вас люблю и крепко-крепко

----------


## SERGTAMADA

Макс дорогой с днюхой тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:pivo: :flower: :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/934378.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю тебе всего самого,самого, самого. А  вкратце если то ты классный ведущий, хороший человек, и оставайся таким же энергичным, обаятельным для женского пола, и хорошим другом. С наилучшими пожеланиями семья Гончаренко. Украина Каховка.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Таня*, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/923116.jpg[/IMG]

*Максим*, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/978415.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

maxim4ik77, Lezi.... С Днем рождения!!!!
Максим, 

Танюша...

----------


## Сильва

Танечка, Макс! С Днём рождения вас!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Дорогая, нежная, милая, светлая Танюша!*
С Днем рождения тебя! Пусть наступающий новый год твоей жизни принесет тебе всего-всего самого лучшего!
Прими в подарок эти яблочки, которые не простые, а волшебные:
Яблочко любви, яблочко здоровья, яблочко достатка, яблочко красоты, яблочко успеха, яблочко дружбы, яблочко путешествий, яблочко бодрости, яблочко молодости, яблочко вдохновения, яблочко хорошего настроения и яблочко гармонии! Которое из них что - решишь сама:wink:! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/921071m.jpg[/IMG]

_Обнимаю, целую, поздравляю и жду встречи с тобой!!!_kiss

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Танюша*, и, конечно же, цветы к твоему Дню рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/977390m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Танюшка, моя дорогая. Представляю, как тебя тискаю и целую в твои очаровательные щёчки! С Днём рождения тебя! Сегодня и всегда только радость, только позитив! А как оно ещё может быть у палаты №6? Люблю тебя,:wink: жду встречи!!!  [IMG]http://*********ru/982510.jpg[/IMG]

Макс, тебе мои приветы и поздравления! Ты человечище видный, известный....:smile: Расти тебе ещё больше в этом плане. Не сомневаюсь, что большая половина Феодосии узнают твой голос, взрослые при этом улыбаются, как доброму приятелю, а детишки кричат: Дядя Макс в эфире!:rolleyes: И ещё, чтобы у тебя легко шла учёба и оправдала твои ожидания!
С утра сегодня это [IMG]http://*********ru/956910.jpg[/IMG]

Ну а уж завтра лучше  [IMG]http://*********ru/957934.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксю-ша

Макс! Я отлично помню твой пост в темке «наши половинки». Не знаю, изменилось ли что-нибудь в твоей личной жизни с того дня, но искренне желаю тебе ВЛЮБИТЬСЯ ПО УШИ в ту, что рано или поздно «сделает счастие всей твоей жизни» :Vah: . 
Все остальное у тебя есть!!!! Талант, Харизма, Достаток и Душа, что для мужчины очень важно! Как только влюбишься в ту самую, все это автоматически умножится на 5! :Aga:  :Ha: 
Будь!  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

МАКСИК

Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! 
Родились мы с тобой
Под одной звездой
Но дороги у нас 
В жизни разные.
Поздравления прими
В этот день ,дорогой,
Скорпионы ведь, люди прекрасные.
Пожелаю тебе счастья,радости встреч,
Исполнений желаний,здоровья.
Верных, преданных друзей 
И счастливых в жизни дней
Дней ,наполненных любовью!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Alenajazz*,
Алена, прими мои поздравления с Днем свадьбы!!! Твоему избраннику сказочно повезло - взять в жены такую красивую и яркую звездочку!!!
 Совет вам, да любовь!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/974304m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Владленыч

Да, вот, что значит долго спать!
Чуть не пропустил!
Макс   :Pivo:    и Татьяна   :flower: !
От всей души, поздравляю, единогороскопников :biggrin:, с Днюхой!
Желаю Вам всего самого наилучшего, и всего того, чего сами себе пожелаете!
Хотя, мы лично и не знакомы, но заочно (по видео, фото) я вас уже знаю, до встречи в реале!
Удачи во всех ваших благих начинаниях! 
*  Alenajazz* Присоединяюсь к Касатику!
Поздравляю с днём Вашей свадьбы!
Желаю семейного счастья и благополучия!   :Ok:

----------


## Наталюшка

Alenajazz, Аленушка!!!!! счастья тебе неземного, любви чистой как вода в океане, бульте всегда и везде вдвоем!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/933344.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Alenajazz, Аленочка!!!!!!!!!!!
*ГОРЬКО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
пусть ощущение любви и счастья, которая переполняет вас в этот  сказочный день всегда будут жить в вашей душе и сердцах!

----------


## КартинкаИр

*МАКС ! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*

Никаких сомнений быть не может:
День рожденья - лучший день в году !
Пусть он жизнь по полочкам разложит
и поставит счастье на виду !
Ближе к счастью - мир, любовь, удачу, 
дружбу, доброту, надежду, веру. 
Где-то рядом - дом, машину, дачу,
Деньги и успешную карьеру !
Пусть судьба возьмет всё это вместе
И назначит жизни долгий срок,
Чтобы тебе жилось ещё лет двести
Без проблем, волнений и тревог !!  :flower:

----------


## tataluna

Сердечно поздравляю именинников С днём рождения!

----------


## Крымчанка

Макс, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/952807m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/951783.gif[/IMG]

Ура! У меня получилось вставлять картинки. И это Макс всё тебе! Землячка Зоя

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Танечка, с наилучшими пожеланиями в этот день для тебя из солнечного Крыма!
[IMG]http://*********ru/926183.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

УРРРРРРААААА!!!!!

сегодня у МАКСИМЧИКА и

ТАТЬЯНОЧКИ
ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!!!!!
УРРААА[IMG]http://*********ru/939513.jpg[/IMG]

                         [IMG]http://*********ru/918009.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

*Таня и Макс!!!
Ну, блин! Подросли, внатуре, подросли!!! Взросленькие стали! Ну, поздравляю вас я шибка-шибка! По-сибирски!!! Добра вам и любви, большой человеческой Удачи, заказов жирных и.... просто СЧАСТЬЯ!!!*

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*maxim4ik77,*

Максимчик, дорогой! Я тебя поздравляю!!!
Крепко-крепко обнимаю!!!!
Пусть в твоей жизни будеи все О'КЕЙ
И на мелочи ты забей!!!

Живи в удовольствие, люби и будь любимым, 
Таким же оригиналом неотразимым!!!
И голос в эфире пусть крепнет с годами !!!
И чаще на форуме общайся с нами!!!!!!!!!!

И скажу при всех, ничего не тая, 
Максик, я обожаю тебя!!! 


*Lezi*, Танюшка, такая весёлая наша подружка!!!
Желаю, чтоб мягкой была подушка, 
Чтоб руки надёжные тебя обнимали
И по ночам чтоб вы не скучали!!!

Ещё пожелать я хочу АДНАЗНАЧНО - 
Счастья, любви и везенья-удачи!!!
Реальных встреч и радость общения -
Всего-всего в твой день рождения!!!

----------


## Петровна

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, замечательные наши скорпиончики!

Танюшка, желаю огромного счастья, и пусть в твоей жизни встречаются только такие же хорошие люди, как и ты сама!

Максимчик, счастья, удачи, везения!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/919030.jpg[/IMG]

Тань! Не только форумчане, 
но и кошечки с котами,
все хотят сегодня Тане
Что-то доброе сказать.
Все хотят её поздравить,
И ещё, к чему лукавить,
Пожелать простого счастья:
В Питере её обнять!!!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
М а к с и м ч и к !
С днем рождения! Ты, как всегда. неотразим! Опять снялся в роли Моргунова, да? Просто видела постеры с твоим изображением в Московском метро, даже сфотографировала на память! Так держать!
[IMG]http://*********ru/943369.jpg[/IMG]
В жизни слабым сейчас не место,
Только сильным везёт в судьбе.
Из крутого ты сделан теста.
Так удачи во всём тебе!

Пять важных правил в жизни соблюдай
И на земле увидишь вечный рай:
В делах мирских не возмущай покой,
Зря не рискуй своею головой,
Здоровье береги, как редкий клад,
Живи в достатке, но не будь богат.

И пусть приходит разделить досуг,
К тебе надёжный и сердечный друг!

----------


## Викторинка

*Танюша! Максим!* С Днем рождения вас!
[IMG]http://*********ru/939273.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,от чистого сердца поздравляю вас с днем рождения! Присоединяюсь ко всему выше сказанному!
[IMG]http://*********ru/952584m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Максимчик! По телефону поздравила, а вот теперь при всех форумчанах еще хочу сказать - ХОРОШИЙ ТЫ ЧЕЛОВЕК! С Днем рождения тебя, мой друг!





Танечка! Тебе тоже мои искренние пожелания добра и счастья!
Эти весенние цветы тебе в твой осенний день рождения!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Танечка! Славный, светлый ЧЕЛОВЕК, счастья тебе, удачи и исполнения всех желаний! Спасибо, что ты есть, милая, добрая, чуткая!

----------


## о-ля-ля

Татьяна, Максим,
Желаю славно погулять,
Чтоб было о чём лет через сто
с теплотою в сердце вспоминать.
С днём рождения!

----------


## lezi

Дорогие мои друзья!
Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто поздравил меня с моим праздником.Как приятно было читать все ваши пожелания.Теперь остается только ждать,когда они все исполнятся. Спасибо вам всем за теплые слова.Я счастлива,что где то далеко далеко у меня есть друзья .Конечно же я с большой радостью жду встречи с вами. Жду и надеюсь,что через 2 месяца я вновь увижу своих близких мне по интересам друзей которых я уже знаю.И  друзей которых мне только предстоит узнать.Но уже сейчас могу с радостью сказать:
-Дорогие мои! Я счастлива ,что я знаю вас всех.
Таких ярких,веселых,задорных,классных,готовых прийти на помощь в любую минуту людей.

СПАСИБО.

----------


## maxim4ik77

Уважаемые форумчане.
Благодарю всех-всех-всех кто поздравил меня с ДР! Искренне рад каждому поздравительному слову. Спасибо вам!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Макс! С днюхой!!!!
Творческих успехов!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Гвиола*

А для нашей для Наташи
Нынче поздравленья,
А у нашей у Наташи
Нынче день рожденья.

Пожелаем мы Наташе,
Драгоценной нашей,
С каждым годом быть все краше
И в судьбе везенья.

Долгой радости желаний,
Долгой женской красоты,
Полной чаши в доме Вашем
И свершения мечты.


[IMG]http://*********ru/954735.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Гвиола*
Натусечка! С Твоим Днем! Будь яркой , такой как сейчас ! Счастья, любви, радости!
Happy birthday to you! (тут звучат апплодисменты, бьет фонтанчик, вносится тортик).Будь счастлива!

----------


## KAlinchik

Гвиола! Натуля! 
я , по традиции, третья, а третий тост за любовь! я желаю, чтобы ты в ней просто утонула!
 всего наилучшего тебе!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/954734m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Ну я и для пары))
 Наташа! Открытый,  справедливый и эмоциональный человек!
Прими мои поздравления!
 Будь  любима близкими!
Будь обожаема окружающими!
 И конечно, успеха и процветания  на поприще  проведения и организации праздников!
[IMG]http://*********ru/975201.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Гвиола*,

Натусик, поздравляююююююююю!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/925024.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Натусечку - Гвиолочку - с днём рождения!!!


Хоть и была твоей судьба в погонах, 
но жизнь сумела изменить свою,
теперь и дни и ночи всё на форум:
Так пусть девизом станет - ПОТУСЮ!!!


Боже мой, Наташа, ты рождаешь во мне стихи, корявенькие, но зато от души! Будь счастлива!

----------


## Гвиола

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*myworld7*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Ладушка*,
*Ozornaya*,
*Масяня*,
 девочки,милые,родные!!! Спасибище вам преогромаднейшее!!!
Светуля,стишок обалденный!

----------


## Масяня

*dafna7526*

Надюшка, а  тебе хочу пожелать у самого Белого моря - рыбку золотую, чтобы исполняла твои мечты...

Друзей верных, желаний - заветных, чтобы исполнялись мечты!!!

С днём рождения!

----------


## Владленыч

Наталья, поздравляю тебя с Днюхой!
Желаю всего самого наилучшего, главное - крепкого здоровья! Поменьше неприятностей и побольше радостей, успехов и денежных заказов!
Удачи! До всречи в реале!
(у меня, вКонтакте, написано, что ДР  у тебя сегодня, т.е 14 ноября! Это так?)

----------


## Tatiana_S

Как всегда, опоздала.... Но все же: с Днем рождения, ребята!!!! Танюша, Максим, Наташа...

----------


## optimistka17

*Пришла пора мне вставить слово,
Ведь именинница- Гвиола!
Наташу очень уважаю
Да нет,- я просто обожаю.
Юрист на Форуме она,
За это честь ей и хвала!
Здоровья, радости, успехов
Тебе желаю от души
А в Крым на будущую встречу,
Давай, родная, поспеши!* :005:

----------


## чижик

наташенька-Гвиола! С днём рождения!!!Здоровья и хорошего настроения! Ты - замечательная,вот!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

dafna7526
Надюша, с днем рождения!

Пусть все самое заветное непременно сбудется.

[IMG]http://*********ru/955750.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

Наташа! С днём Рождения!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/935270.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Гвиола!
*Наташа*!
*С днём рождения!!!*[IMG]http://s17.******info/da1f647975fd61cacb5e3ed2f8fd3510.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Наташенька! С днем рождения!!! Счастья, радости, добра! Пусть тебя почаще радуют супруг и дети! А так же благодарных тебе клиентов!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Огромное спасибо за поздравления!
День рождения у меня сегодня не понимаю,почему ты,Олег,уточняешь? Просто девочки стали поздравлять заранее:smile:.
Людочка,я тебя тоже обожаю! Замечательное стихотворение!!!

----------


## черника

*НАТАШЕНЬКА!* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Будь здорова, счастлива,  успешна - ты этого достойна!
[IMG]http://*********ru/931193.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/917881.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть это станет явью!

[IMG]http://*********ru/917881.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/923001.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*
[IMG]http://*********ru/978296.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*черника*, Леночка,я просто в шоке!!! Спасибо,родная!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Гвиола*,
Наташа, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Скорпиошки интересные знаки,необычные.

Н. Румянцева.
СКОРПИОН

У Скорпиона смысл двоякий.
Об этом может знать не всякий,
Но кто в душе не носит зла,
Достоин символа Орла.
Под сенью царственного знака
Таинственного Зодиака
Вам в жизни многое дано,
Но с Вас и спросится оно.
Поскольку, если мерить строго,
В Вас трудолюбие от Бога
И этим можно погордиться,
Не человек, а Феникс – птица,
Но от змеи досталось жало,
Хоть жалит не кого попало,
А кто посмел ступить на хвост,
Сожжёте Вы и хвост и мост.
Потом остынете, простите,
Великодушны, Вы не мстите.
Живущий в генах дипломат
На каждый шах имеет мат.
Двойную жизнь всю жизнь ведёте,
Как дома, так и на работе,
Но это, впрочем, Ваш интим
И дело Ваше, Бог бы с ним… 
Даны Вам крылья для полёта
И мудрость покорять высоты

И вот ещё.

Элис Холмс

 О, как мистичен Скорпион,
Как страстно в жизни любит он!
Как сильно он любим подчас
Бывает в жизни, и не раз!
Как соблазнительна, нежна,
Изобразит она котенка.
Хитрит, коварная девчонка,
А то, что было, лишь игра!
И как, презрения полна,
Не любит женский пол она!
Ей стоит пристально взглянуть
Или мужчине подмигнуть,
Он тут же бросится бежать
Ее желанье исполнять,
И все, попался на крючок
Еще и этот дурачок!
Внутри нее клокочет страсть,
Хоть внешне холодна, как лед.
Имеет колдовскую власть:
Возненавидит — проклянет!
Способна жертвовать собой
И неудобства пережить,
Коль есть надежда, что другой
Придется приз ей получить!
И проницательна всегда
Вам мысли ваши не укрыть.
Все тайны можете открыть,
И будет счастлива тогда!
Ее вы сможете пленить,
Но нужно от души любить.
И не пытаться отомстить
Ей знак поможет победить

А ещё больше всего песен с именем Наташа. Пусть они сегодня звучат для тебя и о тебе!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Гвиолочка!!!! С Днем рождения!!!! Желаю тебе и в этот День и всегда в жизни  Любви!!!!! Ведь любовь - ось вращения земли! :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/947579m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

***Наташенька Гвиола с Днём Рождения!*

----------


## лека

*Гвиола*,
 Наташенька 
Какими словами тебя нам назвать?
Ты - милая женщина, добрая мать,
Хозяйка, жена, товарищ и друг.
Ты душу согреешь, развеешь недуг,
Всегда красива, всегда весела,
Всегда справедлива, всегда ты мила.
Так будь же такою всегда и везде,
Здоровья и счастья желаем тебе!

[IMG]http://*********ru/933242.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/917882.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/978301.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Спасибо всем, кто поздравил меня и Романа с Днем свадьбы! Празднуем аж пять дней!
Стартуем в семейную жизнь:

[IMG]http://*********ru/924026m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Приехать лично не могу,
Пишу спеша и на бегу. 
Но не могу не поздравлять 
Гвиолу нашу.  ШоуМать.

(убегаю на свадьбу) 



Желаю счастья, работы, любви, 
семейного и финансового благополучия. 
Целую

----------


## Курица

Наташа-Гвиола! Я знаю, не скоро
Тебя с юбилеем придем поздравлять…
Для нас ты, родная, всегда молодая
И в твой День рожденья хочу я сказать:
*Наташ, поздравляю! Здоровья желаю,
Чтоб грипп этот свинский тебя миновал,
 чтоб дети любили, подарки дарили,
а муж ненаглядный ВСЮ НОЧЬ целовал!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/931197.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*Гвиола*
Натусик, с днем рождения!!!!
Есть в этом меясце [IMG]http://*********ru/923005.gif[/IMG] чудесное число,
Когда и ангелы[IMG]http://*********ru/981372.gif[/IMG] стучат к тебе в окно,
И ломятся столы от сладостей различных [IMG]http://*********ru/982396.gif[/IMG]
И полон дом гостей, [IMG]http://*********ru/970108.gif[/IMG] идаже солце лично [IMG]http://*********ru/974204.gif[/IMG]
Оставив все дела спешит к тебе скорее
чтобы тебя поздравить 
[IMG]http://*********ru/919932.jpg[/IMG]
*С днем рожденья!*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/954751.gif[/IMG]

Надежда-Дафна! Не часто нам приходится тебя видеть на страницах Форума, но -когда ты появляешься-всегда что-то новое попадает в мою, например, копилочку-то песни-переделки, то работы фотошопные, то стих и каждому индивидуальному случаю...Ты очень творческий, интересный человек, и дай Бог тебе счастья и удачи, верных друзей и высокооплачиваемой работы. 
И еще-чуть побольше свободного времени, чтоб почаще радовать нас своими маленькими шедеврами! :Aga:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

НАТАЛЬКА-ГВИОЛА от всего сердца- с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
дежи удачу за хвост, и тогда она точно не убежит!!! а этот торт ... и не только... для тебя!!![IMG]http://*********ru/939391m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/924031m.jpg[/IMG]
ЮЛЯ

----------


## Викторинка

*Гвиола*, Наташенька, с Днем рождения тебя! 

 [IMG]http://*********ru/979326.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи! Везения! Здоровья! Вдохновения!

----------


## Крымчанка

*Наташа Гвиола* С днём рождения тебя! Из солнечного Крыма тебе этот букет!
[IMG]http://*********ru/939145.gif[/IMG]
Ну и какой же день рождения без сюрприза!:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/918665.gif[/IMG]
Всего самого наилучшего. Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## viki

*Наталья-Гвиола! С днем рождения!*

----------


## вокся

*Наташа (Гвиола) С Днюхой тебя!* 
Желаю всего хорошего, чтобы выбрать лучшее!))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/963729.jpg[/IMG]
И спасибо тебе за помощь женщины и юриста)))  :flower: Благодаря твоим советам вышла на международный уровень))) :Aga:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*вокся*,
*ОКСАНА!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Масяня

*вокся*,


хитрулька!!! Других поздравляешь, а сама шифруешься?! Но форум не спит, а за всеми примечает!


С днём рождения тебя, ещё одна Скорпиошка!!!

----------


## syaonka

*Наташенька! От всей души поздравляю тебя!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Вокся,* *с Днем рожденья!*
*С Днем хорошего настроения!*
*С Днем подарков и веселья!* 
*Пусть исполняется все, что сама себе желаешь!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*вокся*,
 С днем варенья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/942227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Гвиола, Наташенька, вокся, Оксанонька, с днем рождения!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Вокся


[IMG]http://*********ru/942231.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть тебе всегда сопутствуют счастье и удача!

----------


## Tajussa

*вокся*,
С днем рождения!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/962729.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Вокся*, 

Оксана, с днем рождения! Пусть все будет так, как хочешь ты!

[IMG]http://*********ru/932009.gif[/IMG]

----------


## viki

*Оксана-Вокся! Поздравляю!*
Пусть будет счастлив каждый день, 
Прекрасно каждое мгновенье! 
Успехов, радости, добра, 
Любви, удачи, вдохновенья!

----------


## shoymama

*Вокся! Поздравляю!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

Вокся, Оксаночка! Поздравляю тебя С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Желаю счастья, любви и удачи! Пусть мечты твои сбываются и желания исполняются!!!

----------


## вокся

Девчонки!))))
Пыталась вас зазвать к столу, а грузится Гвиолкин торт с мужиками))))) 
Чуть позднее))) Всем буду рада))))

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

НАТАШЕНЬКА! ОКСАНА! Поздравляю вас с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

----------


## Курица

*вокся*,
Ах, Вокся! Ах, симпотная Оксана!
ВСЁ БУДЕТ Хорошо!
С днём рождения!
Желаю:
Не терять красу и форму!
Быть все время молодой,
Обаятельной!!! И - в норму-
Шебутной и озорной.
[IMG]http://*********ru/972991.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,милые,любимые!!! Всем вам спасибище за поздравления!!!
Оксаночка,тебя с Днюхой!!! Желаю не только выйти, но и одержать победу на мировом уровне! Счастья тебе женского и крепкого здоровья!!!
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

А за мужичков всем отдельное спасибо!!! :-)))

----------


## Irishka

Наташенька!
Оксаночка!
    С Днем рождения вас,  девченки! Всего вам самого-самого лучшего!!!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,*Наташа и Оксана,*от всей души,с праздником!Для вас,солнечные цветы,пусть в вашей жизни будет много солнечных,радостных дней!
[IMG]http://*********ru/981173.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

*ИМЕНИННИЦЫ! НАТАША и ОКСАНА!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Желаю Вам УЮТА, СЧАСТЬЯ и ДОБРА!!!

Это для ВАС!!!* * (включите звук!)*

http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview...n=0&pv=3168336

----------


## Касатик

*Гвиола*,
Ну, все, Натуль, прости, в Инете не бывала, и с поздравлением опоздала!
Прими, пожалуйста, сейчас, мой поздравительный наказ:
Здоровой будь, богатой, сильной и, обязательно, красивой!kiss :br: 

[IMG]http://*********org/40936m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*вокся*,
Оксана, прими мои наилучшие пожелания и поздравления ко Дню рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/29672m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

*вокся*,
Оксана, пусть и опозданием прими поздравления с днём рождения из солнечного Крыма со всеми вытекающими солнечными пожеланиями:wink:!
[IMG]http://*********org/48109.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

* ГВИОЛА*, Наташенька, дружок! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  

ПУСТЬ У ТЕБЯ  БУДУТ СВЕТЛЫЕ
 ВЕСЬМА УДАЧЛИВЫЕ ДНИ;
МЕЧТЫ СБЫВАЮТСЯ ЗАВЕТНЫЕ
И РАДОСТЬ ПРИНЕСУТ ОНИ!

----------


## Абюл45



----------


## Абюл45

*Гвиола,* Наташа, это тебе!!!

----------


## Donald

Наташа, Оксана! С Днем рождения, девчонки!!!!! Счастья вам и любви! Добра и Мира!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Прошу прощения за опоздания с поздравлением, но лучше поздно, чем никогда.....
Оксана и Наташа! от всей души и от всего сердца Поздравляю!!!

Желаю заразиться оптимизмом
Быть бодрыми, и даже утром в понедельник
А так же, занимайтесь альпинизмом,
Ведь я Вам пожелаю ГОРУ ДЕНЕГ!*

----------


## Djazi

Я извиняюсь, что с опозданием поздравляю всех СКОРПИОНОВ с Днём рождения! Просто у дочки тоже был ДР, готовила ей сюрприз. Да уж, вот поистине, яркий, неординарный, талантливый и сложный характер! Желаю всем вам отменного здоровья, везения, терпимости, лояльности, счастья и любви!

----------


## Масяня

ну всех  Скорпионов не перепоздравляешь, новые поспевают. И у меня уже 0.16, а это значит, что наступили дни рождения у 

Крымчанки - Зои 

[IMG]http://*********org/27402m.jpg[/IMG]

и у Колесо -Татьяны!!

[IMG]http://*********org/25354m.jpg[/IMG]

девочки - с днём рождения вас!!!

----------


## Масяня



----------


## Абюл45

Желаем Скорпионам мы
Любви взаимной, полной страсти,
И лета посреди зимы,
Ну, а вокруг, прекрасной новизны!!!
Крымчанка-Зоя и Колесо-Татюша, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Татьяна! Зоя! Девочки, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## manja

Я тоже хочу поздравить всех именниников ...последней недели...
простите что не поздравила сразу....
Удачи вам, любви и тепла близких

----------


## shoymama

*Зоечка! Танюша! 
Поздравляю вас, дорогие!!!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Танюша, Зоя, с днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/41734.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/47878.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Девочки-именинницы Надюшка,Наташенька,Оксаночка,Зоечка и Танюшка 

Поздравляю вас с Днем рождения!!!!!

Хочу,чтоб вашей жизни личной было все всегда отлично.

Надюша -Дафна этот букет для тебя.


Наташенька- Гвиола эта корзиночка для тебя.


Оксаночка-Вокся
Это тебе 


Зоя -Крымчанка -поздравляю дорогая!


Танюша-Колесо этот подарок для тебя.Красивой женщине-красивые цветы.



Девченки поднимаю свой бокал в честь вас:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всех скорпиошков с днём рождения!!!! 
Желаю счастья и веселия! 
Желаю радости до самых звёзд!
И слез желаю - но счастливых слёз!!!
Пусть день со счастья начинается, 
Проснувшись видеть солнца луч!
И пусть родные улыбаются,
Над вашим домом пусть не будет туч!!!!


 :022:  :062:  :052:  :051:  :008:  :049:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Зоя - Крымчанка и Танюша - Колесо Поздравляю с Днюхой!!!*

----------


## Наталюшка

Зоя - Крымчанка и Танюша - Колесо Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Зоечку поздравляю .....*

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Танечка, Танюшка, Колесико... Поздравляю тебя, дорогая!* 

*Сегодня праздник без обмана,
У нашей Танечки.. 
Татьяна!
Твой день настал, что пожелать? 
Чем мне тебя повеличать? 

Ты хороша! Ну, просто диво!
Мила, естественна, красива.
На щечках, разве, нет улыбки,
Ну улыбнись, уста ведь гибки.

Отпраздновать желаю вволю
На всю оставшуюся долю!
Сегодня, точно мне известно,
У счастья тебе хватит места!
*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Зоя - Крымчанка и Танюша - Колесо Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!!


Присоединяюсь с самыми наилучшими пожеланиями!!!! Скорпион - Скорпиону всегда друг, товарищ и запасное жало!!!:biggrin: (шутка) Девчонки!!! С радостным вас Днем!!!! Радуйте и дальше нас и весь мир своей красотой, добротой и креативностью!!!! Чем больше в мире Скорпионов - тем больше свадеб, дней рождений, корпоративов и так далее!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Танюшка, тезка!!!! С днем рождения! 

[IMG]http://*********org/8989.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Зоя! Поздравляю! 

[IMG]http://*********org/797.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Девочки и мальчики, дорогие! Всем огромнейшее спасибо за поздравления! Спешу накрыть стол, что бы отпраздновать свой день рождения в кругу родных мне форумчан! И пусть с некоторыми из вас я знакома только по форуму, остаётся надежда, что наше знокомство состоится когда нибудь и в реале.
[IMG]http://*********org/61212m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/65308m.jpg[/IMG]
для любителей более лёгких напитков:biggrin:
 [IMG]http://*********org/51996.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/49948.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

C удовольствием первое и второе за твое здоровье! А компот - третье на полировку!

----------


## Крымчанка

Ну, вот и закусочка на столе
[IMG]http://*********org/44828.jpg[/IMG]

А это десерт! Кто был в Песчаном, вспомните наше море! Торт "Морские фантазии"!
[IMG]http://*********org/36636.jpg[/IMG]
ну, и, конечно же, кофе
[IMG]http://*********org/38684.gif[/IMG]

Я ВАС ВСЕХ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!!! Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Замечательные девочки, Танюшечка и Зоя! С Днем рождения вас, милые!

[IMG]http://*********org/26399m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*Таня!!!* 
*С Днём рождения!!!!!*

----------


## вокся

*Зоя! Таня!! Девочки!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/27411.jpg[/IMG]

*Всего-всего вам!!! Здоровья - вагон! Любви - вагон! Денег-вагон! Удачи - вагон! Счастья-вагон!.... И с этим составом - по жизни!)))))
*
[IMG]http://*********org/25363.jpg/[/IMG]

----------


## Kley

Танечка,*Колесо* дорогая, с Днём рождения! 

Я ромашки тебе вот эти дарю,
Потому, что тебя очень сильно люблю!

----------


## Крымчанка

*Танечка Колесо* поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Счастья, удачи, успеха! Мы с тобой родились в один день - значит в чём то мы родственные души! Надеюсь на дальнейшую дружбу!
[IMG]http://*********org/21292.gif[/IMG]

Всем спасибо за поздравления, за добрые, сердечные слова! Всегда ваша. 
Крымчанка Зоя

----------


## Сильва

Девчата, я столько пропустила!!!! Танюшка, Зоечка, с Днём рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья, творческих сил, благодарных клиентов!

----------


## Петровна

Зоя, хозяюшка ты наша хлебосольная, с днем рождения!



Танюша,поздравляю

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/63264.jpg[/IMG]

Зоя! И арбуз, арбуз не забудь...а то на Тамадее его не все попробовали...

Именинный день у Зои.
Праздник в ее честь устроим!
Будем шумно поздравлять,
Благ ей всяческих желать!
Зоя — это значит «жизнь».
Так уверенней держись!

----------


## Tajussa

*Крымчанка*,
*Колесо*
Поздравляю!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/41763.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

*Зоя*,с днем рождения!!!Спасибо,что накрыла стол)))я только набегами,забегу,почитаю,убегаю!!!
И пусть мы рождены осенью,этот весенний букет тебе:
[IMG]http://*********org/54053.jpg[/IMG]

Дорогие мои,спасибо огромное вам за поздравления!!!Раньше,когда поздравляла здесь,в поздравлялке,даже не представляла, насколько мощно,приятно,неописуемо трогательно то,что поздравляют с разных концов страны,такие далекие,но такие близкие мне люди.Я вас очень люблю!!Сапсибо вам зато,что вы есть!!!Сегодня не только мой день рождения,но и ровно год как я на форуме!!!Как же я раньше жила без вас?
[IMG]http://*********org/27429.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

*Курица*,
Танюша, так вот же он арбуз!!! В море прохлождался, вас всех дожидался!!! Девчёнки, мальчишки налетай... 
[IMG]http://*********org/3877m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/6949m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/58148m.jpg[/IMG]

Танечка, спасибо за стихи. Я тронута!

----------


## laro4ka09

*ЗОЯ!!! ТАНЮША!!!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Пусть каждый новый день дарит Вам радость и счастье!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/60216.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Зоя, Танюшка, замечательные тамадушечки и просто очаровательные девочки, с днём рождения! Всё у вас будет замечательно!

[IMG]http://*********org/37688.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Раюшка

С огромным удовольствием поздравляю Зою и Таню-Колесо с днём рождения!
Желаю внутренней гармонии, радости и позитива! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И простите меня, все-все, за то, что редко появляюсь в этой темке.
Всех прошедщих именников, чьи днюхи я пропустила, поздравляю тоже (пословицу "Лучше поздно, чем никогда", наверное, придумал чувак, опоздавший на поезд.... :biggrin:).

----------


## syaonka

*Крымчанка*,
 Зоя и Танюша!! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

----------


## Лучик Дон

Танюша, Зоя, с днём рождения девочки! Мира, тепла, гармонии во всём!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Крымчанка,
 Колесо !*

Поздравляю Вас с Праздником !!!!!!
Цветов, улыбок и Здоровья !!!!!!:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*ДОРОГИЕ РОССИЯНЕ !
От всей Души поздравляю Вас с  Днем Рождения Деда Мороза !!!!!!!*
18 ноября в России официально празднуют день рождения Деда Мороза. 

Каков возраст зимнего волшебника — доподлинно неизвестно, но точно, что более 2000 лет. Дату рождения Деда Мороза придумали сами дети, поскольку именно 18 ноября на его вотчине — в Великом Устюге — в свои права вступает настоящая зима, и ударяют морозы.

Интересно, что в 1999 году Великий Устюг был официально назван родиной российского Деда Мороза.

Особенно тщательно к этому празднику готовятся на родине именинника. В этот день открывают специальный почтовый ящик, в который можно опустить поздравление для Деда Мороза. Этой возможностью с удовольствием пользуются и местные детишки, и приезжие туристы.

Поздравить сказочного именинника приезжают его многочисленные родственники — Санта-Клаус из Финляндии, Чисхан — якутский Дед Мороз, карельский Паккайне, зимний сказочник Микулаш из Чехии, Снегурочка из Костромы, а также официальные делегации из Вологды, Москвы, Нижнего Новгорода и многих других городов.

А надежные помощники Деда Мороза каждый год готовят ему в подарок новый костюм, украшенный самобытной вышивкой. А дети зовут его ласково — «Дедушка Мороз».

----------


## чижик

Вот совпадение! А у меня мама-Зоя, а фамилия моя девичья (и мамина тоже). как у Тани Колесо! Обеих именинниц с дорогими для меня именами поздравляю с днём рождения! Будьте здоровы и счастливы!

----------


## bulya

Танюша Колесо-с Днём Рождения, Зоя Крымчанкса с прошедшим!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Танюша-Колесико*!!! С днем рождения тебя!!! Будь счастливой и веселой, богатой и здоровой!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/38708m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

крымчанка-ЗОЯ, колесо-ТАНЯ девочки от всего сердца- С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
воплощения мечт !!! и вдохновения!!! и совершенства!!! ЮЛЯ
[IMG]http://*********org/6967m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

Танюшка! Зоя!
С Днем рождения вас!
Вот уж действительно сработал "закон парных случаев"! 
Обе такие талантливые, добрые, веселые, творческие, радушные, ....спортсменки, комсомолки, активистки...!!!
Будьте счастливы!!! Это вам!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/851.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Ребята! Я как всегда с опозданием, но присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Ох, ЁПРСТ, сколько я пропустила:confused:!
Лучше поздно, чем...

*Владленыч, Крымчанка, Максимчик, Гвиола, lezi, Вокся, Дафна, Колесо* - 
мальчики и девочки, простите, что не во время, - поздравляю вас!!!
А Алёну-джаз ещё и с Днём свадьбы!!!

Такое ощущение, что нас, Скорпионов, на форуме больше всех!
Расти нам и размножаться! :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

А вот и я... По принципу,- лучше позже, чем никогда-*хочу поздравить Танюшу Колесо и Крымчанку Зою с прошедшим днем рождения...* Некусючие Скорпиошки, а вы вообще в курсе дела, что родились под знаком роковых женщин?
 Сильный, интересный знак ,дай Бог , пусть хранит над вами счастливую звезду...

 А еще я сегодня хочу поздравить себя...
*У меня сегодня ровно 2 года, как я зарегестрировалась на Форуме*...
Мне порой кажется, что моя жизнь с одной стороны делиться на две части- это время, когда я работала в школе и когда ушла из неё...
 Но есть и еще одно деление- моя жизнь до Форума и моя жизнь с Форумом...
И с какой уверенностью и легкостью я говорю теперь себе, что моя жизнь только начинается... Как многое я ещё не знаю, не умею, как многому мне надо научиться...И у меня никогда не будут опускаться руки, потому что вокруг- несчетное количество друзей... И виртуальных, и реальных... Даже удивляюсь, как я раньше жила без них...

 Форум меня многому научил...
1Вовремя уходить в сторону и молчать там, где назревает ненужный никому конфликт
2Спрашивать- восе нестыдно. Хуже оставаться дундуком
3 Отвечать на добро добром и оно вернется сторицей( впрочем, это мой принцип и без Форума)
4 Реальные встречи дают такой энерегтический заряд, который не сравним ни с чем... И просто необходимо ездить на встречи форумчан
5И  в завершении- нет предела совершенству! И главный помощник в совершенствовании- Форум...

----------


## Alenajazz

*optimistka17*,
 Поздравляю!!!! :Aga:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Такое ощущение, что нас, Скорпионов, на форуме больше всех!


Ага!

----------


## Масяня

Ха, подождите, скоро Стрельцы пойдут... Их тоже немало. уж поверьте!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Ого го, посмотрите сколько их..., ну....., именинниц:redface:[IMG]http://*********org/35529.jpg[/IMG]
Вот и отлучись на несколько дней, столько прекрасных событий!!!
Убегаю работать, но пару минут на поздравления обязательно хочется уделить!

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ВИНОВНИЦ ТОРЖЕСТВА!!!!!!!
Ура самым прекрасным и замечательным!!!!!!*

*Наташенька - Гвиола*
[IMG]http://*********org/4790.gif[/IMG]

*Вокся - Оксана*
[IMG]http://*********org/61129.gif[/IMG]

*Татьяна - колесо*
[IMG]http://*********org/63177.jpg[/IMG]

*Зоя - Крымчаночка*
[IMG]http://*********org/43721.gif[/IMG]

Ну что, милые наши, дорогие....
За Вас!!![IMG]http://*********org/34505.jpg[/IMG]

*Людочку Оптимистку поздравляю!!!*
Людмилочка, спасибо за то, что ты есть у нас!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/15049.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> У меня сегодня ровно 2 года, как я зарегестрировалась на Форуме...


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ...!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/64200.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Люда-Оптимистка - Поздравляю!!!
Как говорится, - расширять и преумножать!!!:smile:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

ААААААААААААААА....Девочки, совсем выбилась из графика посещения форума и опоздала, но ведь главное ВНИМАНИЕ. А поздравления никогда не поздно принимать. И чем дольше продлился день рождения, тем больше у тебя в мире друзей.

*ТАНЮШКА, ЗОЯ  С днём рождения!*
каждой из вас в отдельности это поздравление



*ОПТИМИСТКА, ЛЮДОЧКА* с ДВУХ ГОДОВЩИНОЙ ТЕБЯ, УРАААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Неунывающий добросердечный Стрелец поднимает свой лук высоко в небо. Его стрела полетит в заоблачные выси, мимо звезд, туда, где рождаются мечты. "* 

Наступило наше время!
И я от всей души поздравляю милую, добрую, нежную 

*Jenik25*

----------


## Наталюшка

Jenik25, Женечка С Днем Рождения!!!!!
у нас уже зима, поэтому извини, прямо из-под снега

----------


## shoymama

*Jenik25, с днем рождения!*

----------


## Гвиола

*Женечка,*с днем рождения!!!
Пусть исполняются мечты,укрепляется здоровье, хорошее настроение не покидает тебя, пусть заказов будет море!

----------


## Абюл45

* Jenik25,*Женя, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Пусть любовь и красота будут рядом вечно,и заветная мечта сбудется, конечно!!!


Людочку-Оптимистку, с ДВУХЛЕТИЕМ!!!

----------


## Масяня

*V.Kostrov* 

[IMG]http://*********org/85424.jpg[/IMG]


с днём рождения ещё одного Стрельца. Пусть он у нас редко бывает в теме, зато мы к нему часто наведываемся! Счастья, здоровья и УДАЧИ!

----------


## Alenajazz

V.Kostrov

С Днём рождения!!!!! Надеюсь на встречу в реале в январе!

----------


## Курица

*Jenik25*, *Женя! Это тебе!*

[IMG]http://*********org/118194.gif[/IMG]

*Пусть все складывается так, как ты задумала! пусть горького в твоей жизни не будет совсем! Счастья и удачи во всём!*

----------


## Курица

> V.Kostrov


Уважаемого *Векос*а- с днём рождения!!! За ваше здоровье!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/94642.gif[/IMG]

----------


## V.Kostrov

Девченки!!! Спасибо вам всем огромное!!! В свою очередь хочу поздравить тех у кого уже был День Рождение!!! Всем ДОБРА и МИРА!!! Будьте счастливы!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
P.S. Кстати, сегодня еще и ДР наших международных встречь!!! ТУТ

----------


## чижик

И Женечку( самое любимое моё имя. у меня и сын Женя. и бабушка Евгенией была), и Господина-товарища-друга-советчика В.Кострова - от всей души! - с днём рождения! Друзья, ЗДОРОВЬЯ желаю! Чес.слово - не пустые слова...

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю  Ветер Намерения с победой в первом конкурсе форума по фотошопу!!!!! Действительно хорошая работа и достойные соперники!!!! Молодец!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*julia2222*

julia2222

Милая Юленька! Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Мне с тобой очень приятно общаться, ты очень теплый отзывчивый человек.

О ней никто вовек худого слова 
Воистину не сможет здесь сказать
И Юленьку Коченкову
Нам есть за что любить и уважать!

[IMG]http://*********org/116205.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Всех именинников С днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/127468.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Юльчик!*
Юлю нельзя не сравнить нам с юлой, 
Ей даже нравится быть заводной! 
Скука апатию в ней вызывает, 
Только нечасто такое бывает. 
В вечном движении, как водопад, - 
Разве он мог бы потечь вдруг назад 
Иль на секундочку вмиг замереть? 
А наша Юля стремится успеть 
Форум прочесть, поучаствовать, вникнуть... 
К темпу такому нам трудно привыкнуть! 
Пусть ее Ангел от бед оградит - 
Если, конечно, за ней уследит!

Но мы гордимся, что Юля средь нас: 
Первой на помощь придет в трудный час! 
Юлю спешат поздравлять с днем рождения
Раньше на час - потому - (моё мнение)
Что очень многие любят её,
думают-как же поздравить её?

[IMG]http://*********org/85487.gif[/IMG]

Я - в полном цейтноте-в семье, на работе,
Но Юлечку я не могу не поздравить...
На скорую руку-к чему уж лукавить,
Но на Депозите секрет вы найдёте!
И все ж -от души и от чистого сердца
Я в тёплое лето открою вам дверцу,
Когда после Крыма по Юлиной воле
Я в Форос влюбилась и в чистое море...
http:/*************.com/files/1qggzdfwn

----------


## optimistka17

*Женечка*, говорят, что женщины с мужскими  именами имеют сильный характер.
 Дай Бог , чтоб твоя сила не заглушила в тебе женскую хрупкость, нежность и беззащитность. Пусть тебя защищают мужчины....

*Векос!*После псковского фестиваля ты стал известен не только в музыкальных кругах... Умный,добрый, справедливый, творчески-одаренный. Пусть птица счастья и удачи не покидает тебя...

*Юля!* Как чудесно, что для Танюши -Курочки ты открыла Форос.
 Очень надеюсь, что на будующий год ты побываешь на летней Тамадее и всем нам откроешь себя... Уж очень хочется лично познакомиться еще с одной киевлянкой...
 А в день рождения желаю здоровья, веселья и много- много подарков....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЖЕНЯ, ЮЛЯ!!!!!* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

Ярких дней, событий! И тёплых романтических ночей! да и просто будьте счастливыми!
[IMG]http://*********org/99824.jpg[/IMG]


*V.Kostrov*
С огромнейшим удовольствием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Звёздочка удачи пусть освещает путь!

[IMG]http://*********org/104944.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

*V.Kostrov*,
 Ой, Володь, шо ж это я пропустила? Дай я тебю в щёчки расцулую (если допрыгну:wink:) С днём рождения тебя!

----------


## maknata

Юля, с днём рождения!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Юлечка 2222!!! С Днём рожденья!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Юля!**С Днем твоего рождения!!!*
[img]http://s17.******info/3de9fa92ee0233cafe192a2e3f2dcff7.gif[/img]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Юлечка! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ТОЛЬКО СЧАСТЬЯ!*

----------


## Ольга-63

ЮЛЕЧКА 2222

*С днем рождения! Здоровья, счастья, любви и удачи!*

[img]http://s15.******info/e90dbae657eb84c31a1aba216f1d0ed1.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

> ЮЛЕЧКА 2222



ЮЛЬКА!!!!


С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Пусть у тебя всегда всё будет ХО - РО - ШО!





*Иришка -Ветер намерения* - с победой в фотошопе!

----------


## lezi

Всех именинников Женечку,Вдадимира,Юлечку с Днем рождения!!!

Здоровья и всех благ.

----------


## Наталюшка

ЮЛЕЧКА 2222....С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*julia2222*

Юлечка, поздравляю от всего сердца!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/68087.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Юля поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!
Здоровья, здоровья и еще 100 раз здоровья, а остальное будет!!!однозначно!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Jenik25

Вот это да! Заглянула на форум, а тут столько тёплых слов! А ведь заглянула на всякий случай, чтобы вдруг, если поздравили, поблагодарить за поздравления. И мне стало очень стыдно. Я никогда никого не поздравляю. Такая черта характера, что ли. Не придаю этому дню особого значения, давно его уже на отмечаю и очень редко поздравляю других, даже родственников, кроме самых-самых близких. Ритм жизни, вечная нехватка времени... А потом, когда уже поздно, понимаешь, вспоминаешь и жалеешь, что мало встречались, мало общались, мало было душевных разговоров, мало интересовались жизнью и проблемами друг друга, а ведь могли бы! 
*Светлана (Масяня)*, спасибо тебе! Счастье уже стучится в дверь, я пошла открывать!
*Татьяна (Курица)*, конфеты обалденные, сладкие-пресладкие! Спасибо за подарок со смыслом и за душевные слова!
*Чижик*, здорово, что моё имя у тебя ассоциируется с кем-то приятным и добрым, спасибо тебе!

*Натальюшка, Ольга (Шоумама), Наталья (Гвиола), Любаша (Абюл 45), Людмила (оптимистка), Ирина (Ветер), Татьяна (Лези)*, Огромное-огромное спасибо Вам, дорогие!

*Юличка 2222, с днём рождения! А желаю много-много заказов на праздники и душевной отдачи от них!*

----------


## Свестулька

К стройному многоголосию поздравлений я хочу добавить и свой голос.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  *Юлечка (2222), солнышко наше!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я поздравляю тебя с прекрасным днём, когда все с восхищением смотрят на тебя. Ты купаешься в лучах счастья и веселья. Искрится шампанское. В твою честь произносят тосты друзья и подруги. Пусть это волшебное состояние праздника будет с тобою всегда. Здоровья тебе, успехов и исполнения желаний!Я благодарна этому форуму за то, что смогла познакомиться с тобой, с таким СВЕТЛЫМ и ПРЕКРАСНЫМ человеком!!!Спасибо тебе за твои идеи и помощь! Цвети и радуй нас еще долгие-долгие годы!За тебя :Pivo: ! С днём рождения! :Oj:

----------


## Колесо

*Юлечка*, с днем рождения!Ты очень светлый, добрый человечек.Рядом с тобой, в виртуальном пространстве, тепло и легко.Очень рада знакомству с тобой.Эти цветы для тебя:
[IMG]http://*********org/91398.jpg[/IMG]

А теперь загадай желание и дунь:
[IMG]http://*********org/95494.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

Юленька! С Днем рождения тебя!
Пускай во всех делах тебе способствует удача! 
Счастья, здоровья, достатка и благополучия!
[IMG]http://*********org/108829.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Юлечка! Солнышко!
Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!!

Желаю всего самого хорошего и светлого в жизни!

Здоровья! Благополучия! Любви и радости!*


извини,что с опозданием, только вошла, из Питера приехала, была на курсах 2 дня . целую )))

----------


## julia2222

Девочки! :flower:  Спасибо, вам, за поздравления! Танюшенька Курочка за подарок целую и обнимаю kiss как же приятны и дороги воспоминания. :Aga:  В Киеве сегодня был такой тёплый и солнечный день, как будто сама природа шептала, что Осень бывает светлой.:smile: Но, угораздило же меня родиться в один день с нашим Премьером (Юлией Владимировной) :Vah: , да ещё  и тёзки мы, мама дорогая. :Oj:  Муж издевается по этому поводу уже несколько лет подряд, на что я ему отвечаю, что в этот день, между прочим, родился ещё мастер восточной борьбы Брюс Ли, так что пусть выводы делает.:biggrin:  Ещё раз, всем огромное *СПАСИБО!*  :br:

----------


## Крымчанка

ЮЛЕЧКА, ЖЕНЯ! С днём Рождения!!! Пусть ваша жизнь будет солнечной и яркой!!! 
И пусть у каждой будет по такому ларцу, а содержимое его никогда не заканчивается!
[IMG]http://*********org/94520.jpg[/IMG]

ИРОЧКА - ВЕТЕРОК! С победой тебя! Так держать :Ok: ! Дальнейших успехов в деле освоения фотошопа!
[IMG]http://*********org/73016.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Всех мам, бабушек поэдравляю С днём Матери!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[IMG][/IMG]

*Я - мама! Это много или мало?
Я - мама! Это счастье или крест?
И невозможно все начать сначала,
И я молюсь теперь за то, что есть:
За плач ночной, за молоко, пеленки,
За первый шаг, за первые слова.
За всех детей, за каждого ребенка.
Я - мама! И поэтому права.
Я - целый мир! Я - жизни возрождение.
И я весь свет хотела бы обнять.
Я - мама! МАМА! Это наслаждение,
Никто не в силах у меня отнять!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

Опять опаздываю...
Женя и Юля - с Днём рождения вас!!! 
Света вам, добра и тепла во всём, всегда и везде!!! 

А всем форумским мамам и их детям - БОЛЬШОГО счастья и ТОННЫ здоровья!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Женечка, 
Векос, 
Юлечка
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
С опозданием, но от чистого сердца :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/66920.gif[/IMG]

*Так же всех БАБУШЕК,МАМОЧЕК*

*С ДНЁМ МАТЕРИ!!![/*COLOR]

*Спокойствия, любви, тепла*[IMG]http://*********org/75115.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/78187.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Юльчик! С днем рождения тебя! Оставайся такой, какая ты есть. А счастья в твоей жизни пусть с каждым днем становится все больше!

----------


## Курица

Народ, готовьтесь поздравлять!
Сегодня Ольга родилась!
Её здесь Оленькой зовут,
Она приставку Арт имеет,
Из Армавира контингет
На праздниках у Оли млеет...
Она красива, не глупа,
пытлива, озорна немного...
И так прекрасно -широка
И в даль-длинна ее дорога!
Ведь ей сегодня...ах, за двадцать..
Как чудно было в двадцать, братцы!
Желаю Оле процветать,
Лишь комплименты собирать,
Взамен-визитки раздавать..
И-никогда не унывать!!!

С  д н е м    р о ж д е н и я!

[IMG]http://*********org/80231.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Олечка, С Днем рождения!!
С днем рожденья! С светлым днем!

В честь тебя бокал нальем!

Скажем вместе: Поздравляем!!!

И от всей души желаем:

Чтоб цвела, как в мае роза

Не боялась чтоб мороза

Чтоб тобой все любовались

И безмерно восхищались.

Будь красива, будь мила

Просто супер тамада.

__

----------


## Кудряшкина

Мамочки, всех вас с праздником поздравляю!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/86393m.jpg[/IMG]

Чтобы правильно расти,
Надо маму завести.
Мама - очень зверь полезный,
Лучше прямо не найти!

Если ты захочешь кушать,
Стоит только заорать,
Прибегает мама тут же,
Будет сисю предлагать.

В сисях быстро и легко
Возникает молоко.
Стоит только присосаться,
Прямо в рот течет рекой!

Если ты поел немало,
Но еще не хочешь спать,
Чтобы мама не скучала,
Можно снова заорать.

Мама на руки возьмет,
Мама песенку споет, 
Мама сказочку расскажет,
Спляшет, мячик принесет.

Если спать захочешь все же,
Лучше рядом с мамой лечь,
Пусть поспит немного тоже,
Маму надобно беречь!

К боку теплому прижмись,
Сладко-сладко потянись,
Перед сном, что мама рядом,
Непременно убедись.

Если ты глаза откроешь,
И увидишь - мамы нет, 
Ты, конечно, рев устроишь,
Разорешься на чем свет.

Прибежит она бегом,
Истекая молоком.
Мама - зверь домашний очень,
Не уходит далеко.

Хочешь быть счастливым самым,
Значит слушай мой совет:
Заводи скорее маму - 
Лучше мамы - зверя нет.

----------


## maknata

Оля, с днём рождения!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*Оля! Поздравляю с днюхой!!!*

----------


## чижик

Оленька АрТ. с днём рождения!

----------


## optimistka17

*Оленька!* 
* А*ведь это прекрасный праздник- день твоего рождения
* Р*оскошные букеты цветов тебе подарят в реале
* Т* ёплые и нежные слова напишут в виртуале...

----------


## Масяня

*ОленькаАрт*


Олюшка - с днём рождения!!!!! Счастья тебе, везения, удачи и теплоты!!!

----------


## lyusi-09

Огромное поздравление с Дальнего Востока!!!!
 :flower: Всех мамочек с нашим праздником!
Гланое нам всем здоровья и всем нашим близким!
И конечно творческих успехов и благодарных клиентов. :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

ОленькаАрт
[IMG]http://*********org/84351.jpg[/IMG]

Одних счастливых дней в году!

----------


## KAlinchik

Уважаемые именинники! я не успеваю всех поздравить, просто присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному!
Хочу отдельно поздравить Юлечку!
Юляш, извини за опоздания, я така затуркана, така затуркана!но хочу успеть тебя поздравить и сказать, что ты просто чудо-человечек!Светлая, добрейшая душа! Пусть в твоей жизни все всегда будет только замечательно!
ОленькаАрт!
Тебе тоже тоже желаю всего   самого-самого наилучшего!
Всем именинникам!
[IMG]http://*********org/66928m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оленька, солнышко! С днём рождения тебя! Расти во всём, в творчестве, в радости, в счастьи....

[IMG]http://*********org/119155.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

ОленькаАрт, Олюшка, с Днем рождения тебя. Счастья, улыбок, радости...

----------


## Касатик

ОленькуАрт от всей души с Днем рождения! Счастья, успехов и хорошего настроения!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/128372m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Оленька, :flower:  с Днём Рождения!

----------


## Озорная

*ОленькаАрт*, 

С самыми добрыми пожеланиями поздравляю!

[IMG]http://*********org/73076.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

Присоединяюсь к поздравлением для Ольги!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

ОленькаАрт, рада, что не опоздала! С днём рождения тебя, дорогая! 
Солнечный Крым поздравляет. Счастья, улыбок желает.
Пусть в жизни сказочно везёт, судьба лишь радости несёт.
Пусть в доме ждут тепло, уют, а чувства силы придают!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/69775.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/126094.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*ОленькаАрт*

У скандинавов ты святая,
А у славян ты светлая,
Но для меня – я точно знаю -
Ты самая приметная!

И имя княжеское – Ольга –
От веку на Руси знавали,
Где слов найти не знаю столько,
Чтоб о тебе сказать словами!

Княгиня! Ольга! С днем рожденья!
Прими от сердца пожеланья —
Пусть добрым будет настроенье,
Пускай сбываются желанья,

Пусть будет крепкое здоровье,
И от поклонников букеты,
Шагать по жизни лишь с любовью,
Даря нам всем все больше света!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*Дорогие девочки!!!! Огромное всем вам спасибо!!!!Я читаю ваши поздравления и плачу от счастья!!!! Не ожидала таких тёплых слов, поэтому ещё раз, вам всем ОГРОМНОЕ, ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!!!!!!!*

----------


## viki

*ОленькаАрт, с Днем рождения!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Оленька АРТ, поздравляю!!!! Прости, что с опозданием, но верь - от души!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

И от меня, дорогие девочки, примите искренние поздравления с днюшкой! Счастья вам, дорогие!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*Оленька!* , *c Днём рождения!* :br: 
Профессиональных успехов тебе во всех начинаниях и удовлетворения от работы! Пусть сбываются мечты и не иссякает вдохновение! Пусть твоё окружение будет комфортным, уютным и гармоничным!

----------


## sokolixa

Оленька Арт, с Днём рождения!
Пусть удача и успех всегда будут рядом с тобой!

----------


## optimistka17

*Тамадесса по имени* *Жанна!*
*Обожаема ты и желанна
В Пикалево гордятся тобой
 В день рожденья мы снова с тобой...*

*Дай Бог тебе женского счастья, большой и светлой любви и птицы, которую любовно зовут Удачей...*

----------


## maknata

Жанна! С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## orhideya

И  от   меня    все   девченки   имениницы  примите  мое  поздравленья.

----------


## orhideya

Всех   формучан  поздравляю   с  первым  днем  зимы! Скоро  Новый  год! Ура!  Надо  готовится  по  полной. Всем   удачи!  Я  вас  всех  люблю! Давайте  жить  дружно!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/99501.jpg[/IMG]

Жанна! С днем, когда ты родилась! 

И- "*поцелуй тебя Удача*"!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

Жанночка, с днём рождения тебя!!!

Жизнерадостную
Активную
Необыкновенную
Настойчивую
Артистичную

----------


## Ладушка

*Оленька-Арт!* 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Успеха тебе и благополучия! Оставайся такой же жизнерадостной и милой!
[IMG]http://*********org/97453.gif[/IMG]

*Жаннуся!*
С днём рождения тебя,  дорогая!
 Счастья тебе жизненного, чтобы по самые полные края!!А ты его отхлёбывай по глоточку со вкусом и наслаждением))) Целую.

[IMG]http://*********org/84141.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Жанна, с Днём рождения!
Спасибо тебе за то, что ты есть!*

----------


## orhideya

Жануська! Дорогой  наш   человечек   от   всей  души   поздравляю  тебя   с   твоим  Днем  рожденья!Желаю  тебе   удачи   и   успехов   в  твоей  творческой  работе.

----------


## lyusi-09

Жанночка   С Днем рождения!!!!!

Здоровья во все органы, счастья во все углы, денег во все карманы!!!!
А в нашей профессии творческих успехов!!! :flower:

----------


## Касатик

*Курица*,
*orhideya*,
*sokolixa*,
*Масяня*,
*optimistka17*,
*maknata*,

Девченки, а вы ничего не путаете? Откуда информация, что у Жанны сегодня Д.р., у меня стоит 27!?:eek: Я даже сообщение своё удалила.... :Tu:

----------


## lezi

*Касатик*,
 Правильно Натусик,у Жанночки день рождения 27 декабря. :Aga:  Молодец,Вовка! Лучше добдеть,чем недобдеть:biggrin:

Если только нет желающих каждый день декабря Жанну с Днем рождения поздравлять. :Vah:

----------


## bulya

:flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, ОГРОМАННОЕ  СПАСИБО!!!! Спасибо за ваши поздравления (значит, меня любят  :Oj: ), спасибо за тёплые слова (значит ОЧЕНЬ любят  :Oj: ) и спасибо... за репетицию :biggrin:.
Только не забудьте продолжить эти поздравления 27 декабря  :flower: . А я уже сегодня сверкаю улыбкой как именниница :biggrin: :Oj: . 
КАКОЙ ПРИЯТНЫЙ СЮРПРИЗ!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . Кланяюсь ВСЕМ ВАМ! kiss

----------


## Kley

Олечка,*ЛЁКА* с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!! 


И пусть твоя жизнь будет лёгкой и воздушной, яркой и красивой,как шары на этой открытке!!!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

vikaufmann

Вероника,с Днем Рождения!!!!!
Желаю много счастья,много любви от родных и друзей,пусть исполнятся все желания.Пусть в душе будет светло и радостно.

[IMG]http://*********ru/969980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

vikaufmann, Вероника... С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

> Только не забудьте продолжить эти поздравления 27 декабря


  Жанночка, не забудем, хороших людей НУЖНО поздравлять каждый день!!!  :Aga: ...начиная с начала месяца...что все и сделали :flower: 

 ОЛЕНЬКУ-Арт!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Желаю счастья, добра, здоровья!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Поздравляю Лану Асенину и Оксану Бос . 
Девочки! Счастья вам, мира, красоты, солнышка и заказов побольше!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

Оля-Лёка, Лана и Оксана, с днём рождения!

----------


## shoymama

Олечка,ЛЁКА! 
Извини, с опозданием, но от души: с днем рождения!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Поздравляю Лану Асенину и Оксану Бос . 
> Девочки! Счастья вам, мира, красоты, солнышка и заказов побольше!!!


О! УРАААААААААААААААА! Вот это праздник!
ой, как я присоединяюсь! наших замечательных Харьковчанок- с праздничком!
ну и так как я опять третья:
ЛЮБВИ!
ЛЮБВИ!
ЛЮБВИ!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/974871m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Харьков гудит!*
*У подружек- ведущих у Оксаны и у Ланы-днюха!*
*Ура, товарищи, гуляем...*
Кто их не знает- езжайте в Харьков на одну из встреч. Влюбитесь в обеих... 
*Девчонки! Счастья вам,здоровья крепкого себе и   близким  Успехов вам и любви!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Ланочка, Оксана! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Творческих побед, благодарных клиентов, море заказов и огромного счастья!*

----------


## Курица

Так...цейтнот даёт о себе знать...
Девочки именинницы- с ВАШИМИ днями рождения-от всей души поздравляет вас Курица, и желает идти только по солнечной стороне жизни!!!
*ОЛЯ (Лека), Вероника(vikaufmann), Лана, Оксана!!!!*
Радуйтесь каждому дню! Не старейте, а только мудрейте! Любви вам необозримой и благодарности от детей собственных.Понимания друзьями и восхищения вами как ведущими от благодарных клинентов.Здоровья.Вобщем-всего, что входит в понятие счастья!
Подарок-здесь. Что внутри-нафантазируйте сами! Договорились?

[IMG]http://*********ru/981035.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Ланочка, Оксана, с Днём Рождения!Хорошего настроения,верных друзей, "денежных" заказиков. :018:  :069:

----------


## Donald

Всем мужикам держать хвост пистолетом, а вам, наши красавицы: ОЛЯ (Лека), Вероника(vikaufmann), Лана, Оксана!!!! крепко держаццо за них! Щасття вам и любви!

----------


## Гвиола

Лёка,солнышко моё!!! Хоть и с опозданием,поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!
От всего сердца прими мои наилучшие пожелания,всех благ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/925763m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/932931m.gif[/IMG]
[img]http://s2.******info/46c67fbeec39ae46611fb0b5d7534713.gif[/img]

Всех девочек поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/953410m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> спасибо за тёплые слова (значит ОЧЕНЬ любят ) и спасибо... за репетицию .
> Только не забудьте продолжить эти поздравления 27 декабря


А меня значит не любят  :Vah: ... еще не начали поздравлять  :Oj: , а у меня прям следом за Жанной... 28 :biggrin:...kuku:biggrin:

А вообще, пришла сказать: всем, кого пропустила поздравить - *С Днюхой вас*!!! Пусть сбываются задумки и исполняются мечты!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Девчонки и мальчишки!!!
Все, кто именинники осенние!! Простите, что с опозданием, но всех поздравляю от души!!! :flower: 
Пусть сбудутся все ваши мечты!!! А они сбудутся обязятельно!!!!

----------


## naatta

Ну а прямо сейчас, хочу поздравить с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ нашу дорогую *ТАНЮШКУ-ВИШЕНКУ*!!! (г.Куйбышев Новосибирской области)

Танюсич, расти большой, не балуйся со спичками, и во всем слушайся маму!!!!(Курицу)!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Она плохого не посоветует!!!:tongue:

А в самом деле, я хочу сказать, что ты- замечательнейший человечек!!!
Ты - просто умница!!! Оставайся всегда такой - доброй, непосредственной, честной, и человеколюбивой!!!! :Aga: 

Мы тебя АБАЖАЕМММММ!!!! (Я и Чапа)!!! :Oj: 

Ты -просто солнышко в нашей серой действительности!!! (Не зря тебя товарищ Димыч Яковлев поставил в угол вместо божнички)!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Любите друг-друга, и будьте счастливы!!!
ВЫ -самая достойная пара в нашем окружении, про которых говорят - муж и жена - одна сатана!!! (су.. в общем, ну, вы понялиииии):biggrin:

Пусть у вас дома будет все хорошо!!! И с папой и с мамой(все наладится)!!!

А детки ваши - счастье не только ваше, но и нашееее!!! (крестить когда будем????)

В общем, мы вас любим, надеемся, взаимно!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Кажется, я вторая... 
Танюша, заочно знаю, что ты очень добрый человек. Пусть твоё добро возвращается к тебе стократно!
С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Танечка!!! Дорогой человечек!!!
С Днём рождения!!!!
Ой, как скоро я тебя обнимуууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## KainskCherry

Спасибо,родные мои!Утро начилось здорово!Доча встала сама,обнимала-целовала,я даже школу разрешила прогулять сегодня.Смастерила открытку-надпись-28 и под ней мы с Димой стоим,из пластилина,внутри-пожелания и мы уже на белом коне,я в красном платье и волосы развиваются.Красота.
Натуся-крестить будем,наверное летом,в июне,как свадьбу деверю моему приедешь вести,убьем сразу несколько зайцев.Хотя-пусть зайцы живут и без них справимся!
Спасибо,девочки мои!!!!:smile:

----------


## Марья

ой-ой-ой...успееелаааа...в кои веки!!!

Танюшку -сладкуюпресладкуюДимкинувишенку поздравляю с ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ (вишневого  :Oj: )
Танюча, солнышко!!! свети Димке, свети деткам своим, родителям своим, и, конечно нам всем!!! Свети, вернее освещай и согревай все вокруг своим позитивом, своей жизнерадостностью!!! Очень-очень ЛЮБЛЮ тебя!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

Марина,спасибо!Я тебя тоже очень люблю!!!!Светю и светить буду,обещаю!А Позитив-штука заразная,как выяснилось,это все Медведик все со своей минералкой-брызкалкой виновата,с весны-не отпускает!!! :Aga:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*KainskCherry*,
Танечка с Днем рождения!!! и пусть мы еще не знакомы, хоть и соседи, но думаю у нас все впереди!!! это тебе!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Юля

----------


## KainskCherry

*Julia5282*,
 Спасибо,Юлечка!Обязательно познакомимся,встретимся,мы ж мобильные и путешественники!

----------


## Масяня

Танюшка - Вишенка!!!С днём рождения тебя!!! Такую солнечную, всю пропитанную этим ощущением счастья.... Ты одна из тех, кто счастье не копит, а щедро раздаёт его всем.  И я очень рада, что мы с тобой так близко дру т друга ты Стрелец, и я Стрелец...

И вспомнились мне стихи:

Ты свистни, тебя не заставлю я ждать,
Пусть сходят с ума и отец мой  мать...

Лёгкая на подъём, лёгкая на эмоции  любить - так любить! Оставайся всегда Вишенкой!!!



*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Ланочка я поздравила тебя вчера в блоге,на майле, а сюда сил не хватило доползти, а тут оказалось. что в Харькове две замечательные ведущие рдились в один день, да ещё и дружат они между собой.

Но подарки хочу для вас приготовить разные, ведь и вы настолько яркие, что ваш талант не затмевает другого, а только помогает! Надеюсь, что обязательно с вами когда- нибудь познакомлюсь!


Ланочка, для тебя


http://miranimashek.ucoz.ru/_ph/112/2/892268812.gif



Оксанка - для тебя:

http://miranimashek.ucoz.ru/_ph/112/2/392356900.gif

----------


## bulya

Танечка-Вишенка, с днём Рождения!Оставайся такой же зажигалочкой, люби, твори! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*KainskCherry,*
Танюшка!!!
Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
Я старый солдат, и не знаю слов любви... :wink: Но тебе, Вишня моя, я скажу...
Дорогая моя, желаю тебе всего самого доброго! Пусть в жизни твоей идёт всё так, как хочешь ты! Пусть в жизни твоей будет как можно больше места для радости и счастья!
Оставайся любимой, желанной, красивой и успешной! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/973906.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*KainskCherry*,
 С Днем рождения!!!!! Сегодня сбываются все мечты! Загадывай смело желание! Любви, удачи и стабильности!

----------


## maknata

*KainskCherry*,
 Танюша, с днём рождения!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## свадьба

*KainskCherry,
 Танюша!!!!!!*

*Дорогая моя землячка поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Спасибо тебе, Танечка, за хорошее настроение ,за оптимизм.Всех благ тебе, здоровье тебе и твоим близким.И ещё, как... вообще-то, здорово , что все мы однажды встретились...эээ..."пересеклись" в одном виртуальном месте,  где и, впрямь , можно душевно и обо всм дружески побеседовать, поностальгировать...прикоснуться к друг другу - через сотни разделеющих нас – вёрст. Танюша,спасибо за то, что ты есть!За твою душевность! Поздравляю!!!*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*KainskCherry*,
 Танюшенька! Вишенька ты наша золотая!
с днем варения тебя!
ты очень солнечный человечек,излучающий позитив! Оставайся всегда такой и пусть все плохое проходит мимо, кроме денег и интима!
[IMG]http://*********ru/974935m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*KainskCherry!!!*

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие именинники, которых я пропустила  :Oj:  простите пожалуйста меня, я вас очень люблю и от чистого сердца хочу поздравить с прошедшими днями рождения  :063:  за ваше здоровье пью из этой огромной чаши ...



а теперь поздравления декабрьским именинникам:
*Олечка (лека), Вика (vikaufmann), Лана, Оксана Бос, Танюша-Вишенка!!!* весёлые девчата, хорошие подруги, поздравляю вас с вашими днями рождения  :flower:  за ваше здоровье из этой большой чаши я тоже пью!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Танюша-Вишенка, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Сильва

Ёй, народ, была без инета, сколько пропустила!!!! Всем-всем именинникам желаю много счастья, благодарных клиентов, творческого вдохновения!!! Этот тортик - вам!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю всех стрельцов! 
Молодцов и удальцов!
Олю, Вику, Лану,Таню
И конечно же Оксану!

Вам удач и всем привет!
Счастья много много лет!
Чтобы не завис компьютер 
И не отключили свет!

 :Oj:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Natali_T

Танечка, с днем рождения! Поздравляю!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А это всем нашим красавицам-именинницам!

----------


## Уралочка

Какой кошмар:redface: Недельку не была здесь:eek: и столько пропустила...

*ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ
ЖАННОЧКА
ЛЁКА
ВЕРОНИЧКА
ЛАНОЧКА АСЕНИНА
ОКСАНОЧКА БОС
ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
*ВСЕГО ТОЛЬКО САМОГО ЛУЧШЕГО, СВЕТЛОГО ВАМ!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/977023.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

А у меня уже наступил день рождения

ДУДНИК МАРИНКИ из Магнитогорска!

Маришка - с днём рождения тебя!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## sokolixa

МАРИША, С ДНЮХОЙ ТЕБЯ, ЗЕМЛЯЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatusya

Какой прекрасный месяц. Что ни день- именинник. :Vah:  
*ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ
ЖАННОЧКА
ЛЁКА
ВЕРОНИЧКА
ЛАНОЧКА 
ОКСАНОЧКА БОС
ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА.* :Ok: Всех именинников с днем рождения! 
*Мариночка,* с праздником.**kuku

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ
ЖАННОЧКА

ВЕРОНИКА

ЛАНА

КСЮША БОС

ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА,

МАРИШКА*

*девочки, милые, с днём рождения вас. Вы замечательные зажигалочки. Дай вам Бог всех благ,Любви и Радости!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Озорная

ЖАННУЛЯ,
ЛЕКА,
ВЕРОНИКА,
ЛАНА,
ОКСАНА БОС,
ТАНЮШКА ВИШЕНКА,
МАРИНА

Девочки, всех поздравляю с днем рождения! Извините, что с опозданием.

[IMG]http://*********ru/925581.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Танюша- Вишенка,
Мариночка!* 
Девочки, если бы я с каждым из поздравивших вас сделала по глотку спиртного, я валялась бы пьяная...
 А ведь поздравления еще далеко не в разгаре... Они только начались
 А если бы каждый, кто поздравил вас хотя бы легонько дернул вас за уши, то ваши уши горели бы ярким пламенем...
 Не буду вас пугать... С Днем рожденья, милые...

----------


## чижик

Таня-Вишенка! С днём рождения! Начала даже четверостишие сочинять, а потом позвонили, а потом убегать надо было...Но это неважно.Главное - желаю Здоровья! Удачи- ну хоть немножко; и успехов и здоровья всем твоим близким!

----------


## Лучик Дон

ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ,  ВЕРОНИКА,  ЛАНА,  ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА,  ЖАННА,  КСЮША БОС,  МАРИШКА

Девочки мои дорогие, с днём рождения!!!! Пусть жизнь, каждой из вас, принесёт удачу, счастье, благополучие! Будьте такими же умничками и труженицами!

----------


## чижик

Вот балда! Поздравляю только Вишенку!( Дай Бог ей всего-всего) А у нас тут именинников целая туча! девочки - всех - с днём рождения!!!

----------


## ruslava

постаралась поздравить в личку. Продублирую здесь: 

ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ, ВЕРОНИКА, ЛАНА, ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА, ЖАННА, КСЮША БОС, МАРИШКА

С Днем Рождения! Пусть у вас все будет хорошо!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Мариночка,передаю эстафетный поздравительный факел тебе!
Девочки,вчера получился замечательный,по истине волшебный день,за свои 28 лет столько поздравлений не получала,сколько за вчерашний день!Всех от души благодарю,спасибо,мои дорогие!!!!
Марина,поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!Желаю всяческих успехов,позитивного разрешения каждодневных забот и всего самого доброго и светлого!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

ЛАНА, КСЮША БОС, ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА, МАРИНА.... пусть с опозданием, но от всей души:

----------


## Сильва

*marisha612*,
 С Днём рожденья!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Мариночка! Сднем рождения!

----------


## bulya

Мариночка с Днём Рождения!!!!flower :flower:  :flower: пусть порхают вокруг тебя бабочки!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*МАРИНОЧКА С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!*
Землячка, всего наилучшего тебе, самого прекрасного :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/980868.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*marisha612*, _Дорогая Маришенька! С днем рождения! Счастья, удачи и всегда отличного настроения!!!_
[IMG]http://*********ru/948103m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дееееевочки!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Прияяяяятно!!! :Oj:  Все такие родныеееее!!!! Я вас так люблю!!!!! Спасибо!!!!! 

Сегодняшний день - день сплошных сюрпризов! Звонила Галина Александровна Григорьева из Нижнего Новгорода  (многим из вас это имя хорошо извесно - это педагог Школы мастеров хорошего настроения Челябинск), родные оборвали телефон с самого утра, клиенты бывшие аж трое звонили - поздравляли....подружки - молодцы подарили такие туфельки... ммммм... чудо! В общем мои новые лапти придется заменить  на модные туфельки... (Это я уже в образе любимой бабы Яги :biggrin:)

Я купила новы лапти,
Подрумянилась свеклой!
Сорок первый день рожденья
Отмечаю в выходной!

Говорили мне подруги - 
Сорок лет не привечай, 
А на сорок первый - праздник
Хоть неделю отмечай!

Вот и буду, дорогие, 
Всю неделю я гулять!
Вместе с вами веселиться,
И немного выпивать!

 :052:  :042:  :069:  :016:

----------


## manja

*marisha612*,
 Родная моя дорогая любимая нежная родная золотая
целую тебя и обнимаю тысячу раз крепко крепко
так крепко чтобы уберечь тебя от всех бед от всех тревог
пусть все \это никогда не коснется тебя
удачи тебе

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*KainskCherry*,
 танюша я увидела тослько что что и у тебя день рождения прошел
но лучше поздно чем никогда
поздравляю тебя солнышко
ты еще такая молодая и пусть солнышко согревает тебя всю твою жизнь
счастья тебе

----------


## Tajussa

*marisha612*,
Маришкин, светлый, замечательный человечек, поздраляю тебя с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/941979.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ,  ВЕРОНИКА,  ЛАНА,  ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА,  ЖАННА,  КСЮША БОС, и все-все-все, чьи Дни рождения я пропустила...  :Oj: 
Ребятушки, с опозданием но присоеденяюсь ко всем добрым словам и пожеланиям, прозвучавшим в ваш адрес.
А от себя хочу пожелать, чтобы в ваших домах жило счастье... Такое, какое каждому из вас по душе...
С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/968602.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Маришка, солнечная, радостная!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Улыбок,счастья, здоровья,добра, пусть всё исполнится сполна!!!

----------


## Владленыч

Марина, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! (давно не был ни в теме, ни в чате!)
И всех девчёнок тоже! (Кое кого, уже в чате воздравлял! :biggrin:).
Желаю всего самого наилучшего!
Самое главное, крепкого здоровья, любви и удачи!
 :Laie 48: : :flower:  :br:

----------


## Alenajazz

Всех декабристок (родившихся в декабре) и декабристов - с праздником!!!!!

----------


## Колесо

*ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ, ВЕРОНИКА, ЛАНА, ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА, ЖАННА, КСЮША БОС, МАРИШКА*

Какой "урожайный" декабрь!!!Девочки,простите,но лучше поздно,чем никогда! От всего сердца,с днем рождения!Пусть в душе будет радость от каждого прожитого дня и спокойствие за близких вам людей!Мира и любви в ваших домах!
Это вам:
[IMG]http://*********ru/961459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*Землячка! Поздравляю тебя! Обнимаю и целую...*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*marisha612, с днем рождения!*

----------


## Donald

Девчонкиииииииии!!!!!!! И все вместе, и каждая в отдельности!!!!!!!
ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ, ВЕРОНИКА, ЛАНА, ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА, ЖАННА, КСЮША БОС, МАРИШКА! Всех с Днем рождения!!! Счастья всем, любви и исполнения желаний!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Пеструшку-Веселушку-Танюшку-С днюшкой!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/938769.gif[/IMG]

*Это тебе кусочек лета!*

----------


## Абюл45

Танюшка-Пеструшка, девчонка-веселушка!!! С Днём Рожденья! С днём Варенья!!!
   Здоровья,удачи и сладкого настроенья!!!

----------


## Курица

Танюша. с твоим праздником поздравляю!!!
С днем рождения!
И пусть ты с годами будешь только МУДРЕТЬ, но не стариться!
[IMG]http://*********ru/962327.gif[/IMG]

----------


## syaonka

девчата мои милые!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*ОЛЕНЬКА АРТ, ВЕРОНИКА, ЛАНА, ТАНЮША ВИШЕНКА, ЖАННА, КСЮША БОС, МАРИШКА,Танюшка-Пеструшка!*
 Всех вас от души поздравляю!!!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Donald*,
 Дим, Жанну надо 27 поздравлять! :redface: Еще рано! :biggrin: Это кто то ложную тревогу пустил!  :Aga: 

Танюшка! Поздравляю!!!  :flower:  Пестри :biggrin: и весели :Aga:  и сияй:wink:!!!
Ты умница!  :Ok:

----------


## марина С

поздравляю всех у кого в декабре день рождения.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
и заодно себя любимую! у меня сегодня, ой получается, что вчера, 8 декабря - день рождения.
а это мне  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Марина, поздравляю с Днем рождения! :Ok: 
Желаю выглядеть - отпад,
Быть самой лучшей на планете,
Чтоб за один твой нежный взгляд
Бросали миллион на ветер!!!
Желаю восхищать красой
Без всяких кремов, масок, гелей...
Короче, просто быть такой,
Какая ТЫ на самом деле! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*марина С*,


*Маришка, супер!* С прошедшим тебя 8 декабря!!!!  Желаю много - много счастья, столько же, сколько я хочу пожелать


*Танюшке - Пеструшке - Веселушке!!!* 

Девочки, а ещё любви большой - большой. Чтобы можно было купаться в ней. И чтобы вами всегда восхищались.



А ещё, 


> Donald,
> Дим, Жанну надо 27 поздравлять!  Еще рано!  Это кто то ложную тревогу пустил!


*Ёжик*,


Иннуль, наверное так суждено, рождённым в декабре, чо их поздравляют не один раз, а по нескольку. Месяц  то волшебный. Вот и я на майле уже получила несколько открыток с  моим днём рождения.....

Девчёнки, у меня 11 декабря, но всё равно, очень приятно! Всем приславшим по бокалу любимого напитка!

----------


## optimistka17

*Марину* поздравляю с уже прошедшим днем рождения. Да и  *Танюшку-Пеструшку* поздравляю от всей души!
*Женского вам счастья, девоньки и море любви...*
*А профессионализма, мудрости и знаний Форум подарит в громадном количестве!*:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

Поздравляем ВЕТУ с выходом в финал конкурса "Педагог года"! 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=174 
Очередное доказательство: ТАЛАНТ - это МЫ!!!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*



> Donald,
>  Дим, Жанну надо 27 поздравлять!  Еще рано!  Это кто то ложную тревогу пустил!


У-пс..... Но вот... тревожусь теперь!

----------


## Мишкина

*Вета!*
Анечка!!! Очень рада за тебя! Я всегда знала, что ты- умница!!!!
Всегда и во всем будь победительницей!!!!!



*Пеструшка-веселушка!*
Танечка! С Днем рождения!!! 
Желаю тебе... только денег, потому что все остальное - красота, ум, талант .... - у тебя уже есть!!!

----------


## romashakun

Всех девочек у кого день рождения в декабре поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Будьте счастливы, будьте любимы, и пусть всегда будет с вами Ангел-хранитель, который будет охранять ваш дом от всего 
плохого.
 А как вы узнаете, у кого сегодня день рождения?

----------


## Уралочка

*ТАНЮШЕЧКУ ПЕСТРУШЕЧКУ  с ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/962342.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Анечка! Танечка!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А как вы узнаете, у кого сегодня день рождения?


Я обычно сижу допоздна за компом, а в конце своего "сидения" смотрю на главной странице, внизу (после списка, кто на форуме) Там написано, кто в этот день именинник. Есть ещё вариант узнавания какой-то, но мне этот удобнее!

----------


## Уралочка

ВЕТОЧКА, Я ЗА ТЕБЯ ТОЖЕ ОЧЕНЬ РАДА!!!
ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/936742.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
МАРИНОЧКА С, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Лучше поздно, чем никогда!
[IMG]http://*********ru/923430.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*11 декабря*


*Судьба:* В этот день рождаются крепкие, сильные люди. Они от рождения наделены мощной жизненной энергией, обладают сильной волей, одарены организаторскими способностями. Характер у них веселый, от них исходит энергия доброжелательности, радости. Рядом с ними тепло, надежно и уютно. Они достигают высот в любой области; все Дела, за которые берутся, обречены на успех. В денежных делах им сопутствует удача. 


Вот и наступил этот день, когда тебе, АНЮША, исполнилось 29, а мне, 39.
Анюшечка, дорогая моя, с днём рождения тебя и от всей души тебе желаю






БУДЬ СЧАСТЛИВА!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вот и наступил этот день, когда тебе, АНЮША, исполнилось 29, а мне, 39.


ну раз он уже наступил, принимайте поздравления!
Анюша!
[IMG]http://*********ru/941937m.gif[/IMG]
Масянечка! Золотце ты мое дорогое!
 Я тя лю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!счастья тебе, любви и здоровья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/932721m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Светлана! Поздравляю тебя!
 Пусть тебе всегда сопутствует удача! Пусть тебя радуют успехи твоих детей! А твой творческий опыт растёт и приумножается ! И вместе с ним  и благосостояние твоей семьи! Оставайся такой же открытой и отзывчивой! Целую.  :Tema 01: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/976752.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Ну вот... Как всегда опоздал:frown:(хотел быть первым)
Масяня!!! Светик!!! С Днем тебя рождения!!! И всего, всего , всего.....:rolleyes:*
[IMG]http://*********ru/974706.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

Милые девчонки, *АНЮША и МАСЯНЯ*!!!
Поздравляю вас с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower: 

Пусть все-все у вас будет просто замечательно!!!
Анютка, будь самой доброй и милой!!!:smile:

А Светланка все правильно про себя написала:



> В этот день рождаются крепкие, сильные люди. Они от рождения наделены мощной жизненной энергией, обладают сильной волей, одарены организаторскими способностями. Характер у них веселый, от них исходит энергия доброжелательности, радости. Рядом с ними тепло, надежно и уютно. Они достигают высот в любой области; все Дела, за которые берутся, обречены на успех. В денежных делах им сопутствует удача.


Вот такой всегда и оставайся!!! :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

*naatta*,


это ж не я о себе написала, это про нас с Анюшей астрологи говорят, но совпадает....

*KAlinchik*,
*Юрий Борисович*,
*naatta*,


я вас тоже лю - блю - лю - блю!!!!

Всем мартини!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Масяня*,
*Светочка! С днём рождения!* 

*Когда-то у меня была анкета (у тебя наверняка тоже), где в рубрике "Пожелание хозяйке" очень часто писали наивное, но очень доброе четверостишие:

Пожеланий моих - не счесть, 
Но зачем их делить на части,
Если все они, сколько есть, 
Заключаются в слове "счастье"!!!* :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/981877.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Анатольевна*,


спасибо!!!! жду встречи нет, не в Питере, а ещё раньше - на вокзале!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Масяня*,
 С Днюхой!!!!! Желаю побольше солнца и тепла в ХМАО! А тебе - чтобы сбылись все одиннадцать сокровенных желаний!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*Alenajazz*,


и мы с тобой ещё обязательно выпьем за знакомство реального напитка.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Масяня*,
 Печень красавицы склонна к мартини???:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга-63

МАСЯНЯ
СВЕТОЧКА

----------


## laro4ka09

*СВЕТА!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Мои самые наилучшие пожелания в твой день!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/932725.gif[/IMG]

*И, конечно, цветы для тебя!!! * 

http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview...n=1&pv=3139986

----------


## Курица

*Масяня*,

[IMG]http://*********ru/980852.jpg[/IMG]
Солнечный ты человек!!!!
 [IMG]http://*********ru/919413.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Alenajazz*,
*Ольга-63*,


ага. мартини обожаю. но ещё больше наш форум. Без мартини проживу - без вас всех - уже нет...


*laro4ka09*,
*Курица*,


спасибище. танюшка - а у меня меня такой не-е-ет...

----------


## Курица

Анечка-Анюша!!!
Милая девочка! Совсем не взрослая, очень чистая и светлая! Поздравляю тебя с Днем твоего появления на свет!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/948084.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Масяня, милая!
 День рождения- это конечно важно...
 Но гораздо важнее- новый статус- мама призывника... Можно ли назвать это подарком к твоему дню рождения? Вряд ли...
 Можно только надеяться, что армейская служба у Мишани пройдет безболезненно для тебя и для него...
А тебя сильнее и моложе будет с каждым днем делать твоя дочь,твоя маленькая принцесса.. Материнского,женского  счастья желаю тебе в день рождения от всей души...
 До встречи в Питере.. Цём- цём...
 а пока- привет из Крыма...

----------


## maknata

Ойййй... А тут  мои любимочки именинницы...Анечка (Вета) ты не частый гость (почему то) сейчас, но я к тебе привязалсь.. Ты из начинателей этого форума ведущих, и мне кажетс, что тебя я знаю много лет, поэтому дай-ка буськну тебя в щёчку - С днём рождения!!!!! Пусть у тебя  всегда будет хорошее настроение! А если настроение хорошее - значит у тебя всё в порядке! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Светик (Масянечка)- пусть летом у нас не было времени пообщаться побольше - но я знаю, я чуствую - ты мой родной человечек.Так с днём рождения тебя, Светулечка!!!!!! :Oj:  Я попрошу у Бога для тебя счастья, ибо только ты знаешь, в чём твоё счастье, я попрошу у Бога для тебя любви, ибо только ты знаешь кого ты любишь и кто любит тебя, я попрошу у Бога, чтобы то, что ты хошешь сказать было понятно для всех, ибо только тогда ты сможешь осуществить все свои мечты! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: я

----------


## Масяня

*optimistka17*,


Спасибо, Люда. Большое!!! за понимание...

----------


## optimistka17

Анечка-Вета!Коллега!Дорогой мой человек!
Я понимаю, почему ты редкий гость на Форуме. Твоя *педагогическая деятельность* занимает много времени и отбирает много сил...
 Дай Бог, чтоб оставались силы радоваться жизни, творить, работать и просто наслаждаться жизнью..
 Счастья тебе,здоровья и , разумеется, благодарных клиентов...

----------


## Масяня

*maknata*,


Натусь - спасибо!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Масяня*,

*Светик, поздравляю!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/926344.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Масяня! С днём рождения! И ник у тебя весёлый, и имя светлое, ты - ПОЗИТИВНЫЙ человек! Здоровья тебе и семейству твоему, удачи и исполнения желаний! Ур-р-а!

----------


## Касатик

*Масяня*,
 Светочка! Светлейший человек! С Днем рождения! Будь счастлива и продолжай осчастливливать всех, кто имеет счастье общаться с тобой, дружить с тобой, любить тебя! Ты несешь людям не только свой свет, но и тепло своей огромной души и доброго сердца! Пусть все то, что ты отдаешь окужающим сторицей возвращается к тебе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/921227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

*Масяня*,
Светулька... С Днем Рождения... что можно пожелать человеку с таким именем... только - дарить свет и дальше всем людям, которые тебя окружают.

----------


## Мишкина

Светочка! Тезка!!! С Днем рождения!!!! 

Всегда будь такой вот глаМУРРРной....



Чтоб Саша твой зарабатывал МНОГО денег и 
побольше уделял тебе внимания...



Вот таких тебе веселых заказчиков...



И таких вот МЯФФФких и пушистых молодоженов!!!

----------


## Колесо

Света,милая Масянечка, с днем рождения! Пожелание мое будет из старых времен,но оно просто для тебя придумано:Свети всегда,свети везде,будь впереди и точка!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/969357.jpg[/IMG]

Вета, с днем рождения! Коллега дважды(педагог,ведущая) !!!Желаю тебе во всех сферах твоей деятельности успеха и признания!Появляйся чаще,мы скучаем!Это тебе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/961165.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Масяня !*

----------


## Сильва

Масяня! С Днюхой!!! Здоровья, детских и взрослых заказов, творчества, улыбок!!!
А помнишь, как оно было?

----------


## Jenik25

Прекрасная Светлана, очаровательная, добрая и огромный профессионал своего дела с Днём рождения! Счастья семейного и работы много-много!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Светочка, солнышко, дорогая наша Масянечка*  :Oj: 
поздравляю тебя с днем рождения и желаю настоящего женского счастья!!!

*Пусть родные и близкие тебя только радуют*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Светик* ! В день твоего рождения от всего сердца желаю... Чтобы зеленый "мерседес" твоей жизни легко и счастливо вез тебя по жизни, преодолевая все препятствия и трудности, чтобы дорога шла по цветущему саду и чтобы рядом были все те, в ком ты нуждаешься. За твое благополучие и успех!


[IMG]http://*********ru/967308.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

> Вот и наступил этот день, когда тебе, АНЮША, исполнилось 29, а мне, 39.
> Анюшечка, дорогая моя, с днём рождения тебя и от всей души тебе желаю


Светочка-Масянечка спасибо тебе большое за поздравление! И тебя я поздравляю с Днем рождения и успехов тебе в любых твоих делах, любви тебе сильной, здоровья крепкого и радости на душе! И видимо есть что-то общее у людей, родившихся в один день, не даром у нас частенько сходятся и мысли и мнения.... Счастья тебе!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/926348.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/975503.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*KAlinchik*,
*naatta*,
*Курица*,
 Спасибо вам большое за поздравления, очень-очень приятно!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/922252.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

*Анюша*,
Это тебе летний подарок в зимний день...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Светик - Масянька, с Днём Рождения!*  [IMG]http://*********ru/955023.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/942735.gif[/IMG]


*Пусть у тебя сегодня будет море подарков!!!*   [IMG]http://*********ru/948879.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/949903.gif[/IMG]

*Замечательные гости*

[IMG]http://*********ru/935567.gif[/IMG]

*Веселье *  


[IMG]http://*********ru/939663.gif[/IMG]


*Ну и конечно же, любви!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/926351.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Анечка - Вета! 
Светуленька - милая Масяня!*

*Славные, светлые девчонки! Для каждой из Вас хочется найти какие-то особенные слова. Сегодня Вы их услышите много. Но от меня  -  благодарность Судьбе, за то что я познакомилась с Вами. 
Особое счастье, что со Светланкой познакомились еще и в реале.

Девочки, милые! Удачи, семейного благополучия, исполнения всех помыслов и надежд! 
Пусть вам повезет... и не только в ваш праздничный день... 
Пусть Вам повезет во всем. Я искренне желаю вам этого.

С огромным уважением и любовью к вам.....*

----------


## Масяня

*Ozornaya*,
*чижик*,
*Касатик*,


*чижик*,
 загадывай желание!!! между двумя Наташами стоишь..

А я вам всем говорю - спа-си - бо!!!

----------


## Суперстар

СВЕТА-МАСЯНЯ! АНЮША!
Поздравляю от всей души!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/950915.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/944771.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

[B][Светулечка, Масянечка, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Урраааа!!!/B]прими и от меня поздравления!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/930435.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Svetllana*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Мишкина*,
*Колесо*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*Сильва*,
*Jenik25*,
*altergot*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Анюша*,
*Суперстар*,
*уралочка*,



м--м-м-м---мли-ии--ин!!!

Как приятно!!! Спасибо всем огромое, за то. что вы подарили мне самое главное - общение со всеми вами - умными, талантливыми, добрыми и яркими. Вот уж поистине: скажи мне кто твой друг, и можно сказать- кто ты. Я - это все вы!!!!

----------


## Анюша

*Наталюшка*,
*Суперстар*,
Девочки, спасибо большое запоздравленияkuku
[IMG]http://*********ru/950914.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*АНЮШЕНЬКА, милая ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*
Как же я могла пропустить, по :Jopa:  мне надо видимо...
[IMG]http://*********ru/928386.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*АНЮША!!!*

*Поздравляю Вас!!!*

----------


## Лерченок

*Масяня*,
Светик!!!!!!! С днем рождения, чуть не пропустила столь знаменательную дату! Ты всегда такая позитивная, веселая, славная, загадочная!  С днем рождения тебя, родная, Сане привет, и не забудь ему сказать "секс" когда он будет тебя фотографировать! Веселья, радости и хорошего настроения в твоем доме! Тепла и любви - твоей семье! и тебе самой - исполнения желаний!

----------


## Масяня

*Иринка 11*,
*Лерченок*,



спасибо!

Секс обязательно сегодня прозвучит, ведь сегодня мы ещё и сынулю моего в армию провожаем... Двойной повод собраться верным друзьям вместе - его и моим.. Приглашаем всех в 17.00 Москвы к нам на огонёк... в ресторан. адрес г. Радужный 9 мрн "норд стар"

----------


## Озорная

*Анюша*,

[IMG]http://*********ru/924293.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viki

*Светланка-Масяня, с Днем Рождения![*

----------


## КартинкаИр

СВЕТОЧКА! МАСЯНЯ ! От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!

_Счастливой будь, неповторимой,
Всегда люби и
будь любимой, Мужчины дарят
пусть цветы,
И праздник будет
там, где ТЫ!!!_

----------


## Колесо

Анюша,дорогая,с днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/954011.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Светочка, Поздравляю тебя с днём Рождения!Секс(в смысле Саша Секс-муж :Oj: ) в твоей жизни присутствует постоянно

цветы  жизни твои детки тоже есть(как настоящий мужчина старшенький, всегда будет оберегать и охранять младшенькую)

*Светуль, живешь на свете только раз,
Твори побольше ты проказ!!!Я тебя обожаю и очень люблю!!!!!* 
 :049:  :016:

----------


## марина С

Анюше и Масяне.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
бывает в жизни только раз подобное явление...
и я хочу поздравить вас сегодня с днем рождения!
пусть в жизни ожидает вас успех - общественный и личный!
и "раздавить" за то не грех по рюмочке "Столичной"!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Светочка с Днем Варенья!!! пусть этот год будет для тебя сладким!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/922280.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

*уралочка*,
*Иринка 11*,
*Ozornaya*,
*Колесо*,
*марина С*,
Девочки, большое спасибо... пусть ваша позитивная энергетика, которую я получила через ваши поздравления вернется к вам большой и огромадной радостью!
  [IMG]http://*********ru/975522.gif[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

> чижик,
> загадывай желание!!! между двумя Наташами стоишь..


О-ох, загадала! А сбудется?

----------


## Лучик Дон

Светик, Масяня! Хоть ты уже празднуешь в ресторане день рождения, но я знаю, что завтра ты вновь будешь с нами, поэтому я спешу поздравить тебя с этим замечательным праздником! Здоровья тебе крепкого, гармонии в семье, пусть детки радуют, а работа приносит только море позитива и большое удовольствие! Будь всегда такой же весёлой, доброй, жизнерадостной и никогда не переставай удивлять!
Мишке удачной службы, вернётся богатырём, мы все ему желаем грамотных, справедливых командиров, надёжных сослуживцев и пусть нарядов будет поменьше, особенно внеочередных.

----------


## Петровна

Светик, солнышко, извини что с опозданием, но пусть подольше длится твой праздник!
* С днем рожения!!!!!* 
Всегда оставайся такой же жизнерадостной искоркой!! 
По прежнему радуй и поражай нас своей энергией и талантом!!! 
И просто будь счастлива сегодня, завтра и всегда!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Я опять все пропустила :Oj: !
Девочки, поздравляю! Процветайте и молодейте!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Пусть каждый новый день приносит новые радости. Маленькие и большие!

----------


## Озорная

*чижик*,



> Цитата:Сообщение от Масяня 				
> 
> чижик,
> загадывай желание!!! между двумя Наташами стоишь..
> 
> О-ох, загадала! А сбудется?


Ессно, сбудется, а как же иначе-то???  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   ВСЕ будет в шоколаде, не сУМЛЕвайся!!! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Cегодня день рождения у человека, который оочччень давно не заходил на форум.... И я даже не знаю - прочтет ли она этот мой пост...:frown:

Даша...Дашенька... ОЧАРОВАНИЕ наше!!! Для меня она стала одним из самых первых форумских друзей, вместе с Ежиком и Иришкой Бафф. И, благодаря Питерской встрече 2008 года, стала самым первым РЕАЛЬНЫМ другом - именно она встретила в Москве во Внуково и мы провели вместе целый день в ее родном Подольске, прежде чем встретились на вокзале с Бафулей и ее мужем...

[IMG]http://*********ru/977641m.jpg[/IMG]

Дашуля, солнышко!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Многие уже не знают тебя на форуме, но мы - "старички" помним, как светлее становилось на каждой страничке, когда ты появлялась. Как улучшалось у всех настроение с каждым твоим постом - такой в них всегда был позитив!!! Я уверена - то же самое ощущают все люди, кто рядом с тобой!!! Счастья тебе, моя хорошая! И...может вернешься?... :wink:

----------


## maknata

И я Дашуньку знаю в реале! Дашунь, с днём рождения!Счастья, любви и всего того, что сама захочешь. Пусть сбываются все твои мечты! Заходи почаще на форум! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Дашеньку - Очарование - с большим  энтузиазмом поздравляю с днём рождения!!! Я помню её аватарки, такие же очаровательые, как и она сама. И мне её тоже не хватает. Но я знаю, что Дашулька всё равно о нас всех вспоминает..

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Д - добрую
А - Артистичную
Ш - шаловливую
У - умную.

МИллион улыбок хочется подарить тебе!!!

----------


## Колесо

*ovesil - Оленька,* солнышко,с днем рождения! Мне очень нравится твой необычный взгляд на вроде бы обычные вещи.Всегда оставайся такой же светлой,лучистой,искренней,нестандартной,веселой, словом такой, какая ты есть!
Мы с тобой уже год на форуме,это тоже стоит отметить!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/955133.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

> ovesil - Оленька



да???? чуть было не пропустили ещё одного яркого Стрельца - потому что, она действительно яркая!!!

Оль - с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! МНОГО - МНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

ovesil - Оленька, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
всего и много!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/921342.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Дашуля!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 да, ты теперь редкий гость у нас.... но , к сожелению, другой возможности поздравить тебя у меня нет....
поэтому, я прямо-таки кричу( может, услышишь и заглянешь на огонек)
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Счастья, радости желаю!
к нам почаще заходить! 
и всегда любимой быть!


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ovesil - Оленька, и тебя с днем твоего варенья!!!

----------


## ovesil

Спасибо девочки! Чертовски приятно! Я к сожалению редко выхожу теперь на форум, но... всё также рада знакомству с ним и с вами!

----------


## Курица

*Даша-Очарование!!!*
С Днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/964104.gif[/IMG]
Я тоже-как и Марья-еще помню то время, когда ты была у нас частым гостем, и, как Макната, имела такую радость-дотронуться до тебя реальной -тому подтверждение-фото в посте 1041-оно, между прочим, в моих родных Печорах сделано...Я помню, КАК и НАСКОЛЬКО  ник твой соответствует действительности...
Поэтому хочу пожелать:1.Не растратить то очарование, которое у тебя от ...природы, от родителей; 2. Увеличить его - будучи любимой и любящей; 3.Счастья в личной жизни; 4.Достойной  оплаты за  свой труд;5. Радости каждодневной ..................1000.Посещения Форума или хотя бы-Беседки...Интересно-КАК у тебя дела, Дашуль????

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*ovesil*,
Ольга! Оленька! Юная и креативная особа! Красавица и умница! Тоже-редкая (в последнее время!!!:frown:) гостья!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем, когда твоя мама подарила тебя МИРУ(а значит, и нам!) И раз ты пишешь- 


> *к сожалению* редко выхожу теперь на форум, но... всё также рада знакомству с ним и с вами!


то заканчивай сачковать-и...хотя бы три раза в неделю-будь на наших страничках! Этого я тебе и желаю!!!
Ну и, как всегда, цветы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/925192.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

МАСЯНЯ, АНЮША, ДАША ОЧАРОВАНИЕ, OVESIL - ОЛЕНЬКА
С днём рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/937476.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/940548.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*АНЮША!!!ОЧАРОВАНИЕ!!!OVESIL!!!* девушки-красавицы с днем рождения!!!

----------


## Анюша

*Ёжик*,
*Крымчанка*,
*altergot*,
спасибо вам за поздравление и продолжение праздничного настроения!!!!

*Дашенька* и *Оленька*, каждую из вас поздравляю с днем рождения!!!!! С каждым днем все больше расцветайте и все больше наслаждайтесь своей жизнью и конечно же работой!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/919046.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Светик---*,
Про  сорок лет и "бабий век"
Придумал ГЛУПЫЙ человек!
Твой день рождкнья-самый лучший,
Ведь это-нетипичный случай:
Уже есть мудрость, стать, НО пыл
Девчонки юной не остыл...
Еще горит огонь в душе,
Но шарм и опыт есть УЖЕ!
И этот мой экспромт,Светлана,
Прошу принять...Я утром рано,
Тебя с Рожденьем поздравляю
И жить на Форуме желаю
ТАК, как и я на нем живу- 
как в сказке !  Хоть и наяву!
Поймёшь все это скоро ты...
Ну, а пока-
   держи цветы!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/959029.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Ох, скольких ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ людей я опоздала поздравить...

*Таня-Пеструшка, 
Марина С., 
Анюша, 
Света-Масяня, 
Даша-Очарование, 
Оля-ovesil*,
Девочки, хоть с опозданием, но примите мои самые искренние поздравления,
пусть каждый день у вас случаются маленькие и большие Приятности,
а зима будет в меру морозной и снежной!

----------


## sokolixa

*Оленька-Altergot, с Днём рождения тебя!!!*

----------


## Масяня

ОЛюшка - Альтергот, в скайпе тебя уже поздравили, и даже мартини выпили за твоё здоровье.

А я хочу тебя ещё и здесь поздравить - будь всегда 

О - обаятельной
Л - любимой
Я - яркой

----------


## Курица

Оля! Оля Альтергот! Пусть тебе во всем везет!
Ты красива и умна, мужу-нежная жена,
С Днем Рожденья поздравляя,
Счастья я тебе желаю!
И сюрпризов самых разных-
Пусть сегодня будет ПРАЗДНИК!
И на Форуме я тут
Для тебя дарю САЛЮТ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/930408.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*Ольга!!!* 
*Поздравляю!!! 
Побольше в твоей жизни солнечных денечков!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

Оёёёёёё....пока была в командировке скока тут именинников народилось....

Девочки, солнышки, красавицы и милашки... 
 Масяня-Светочка, Анюша, Оленька-Ovesil, Оленька Альтергот... С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ВАС!!! Желаю, чтоб душа пылала страстью,чтоб всегда искрился взгляд, и желаю только счастья, много , много дней подряд.

----------


## optimistka17

*Дашенька, Очарование!* Милая, родная , такая лучистая и солнечная...
 Не знаю, помнишь ли ты как два года назад ты нянчилась со мной , как с малым ребенком... Когда я сейчас читаю, что кто-то плохо владеет компом , то тут же вспоминаю себя, чайника... Ведь это Даша терпеливо объясняла мне как поставить в тексте вопросительный знак( я дурында, ничего не соображала, и не заметила, что на клавиатуре вопросительный знак стоит дважды,- в русском и в английском шрифте...)
 Ты молодая, юная, энергичная. Тебе комфортно среди музыкантов. Там ты нашла дружбу и вероятно, любовь... А мы можем только вздыхать и вспоминать, как ты снабжала нас музыкальными нарезками, как мелькала у нас регулярно твоя аватарка- пчелка...
 Сохрани все, что ты достигла на сегодняшний день.. 
 И будь счастлива, красавица!

*Оленька-Ovesil, Оленька Альтергот*
 пусть вам повезет в любвиЖенского счастья, успехов и плодотворной работы...

----------


## чижик

Милую Олю Альтергот от всего сердца поздравляю с днём рождения!

----------


## Крымчанка

*ОЛЕНЬКА ALTERGOT* *с днём рождения!!!
Улыбок, удачи, цветения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/962151.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оленьку, умницу, красавицу, талантливую и ищущую с Днём Рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/970342.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/979558.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/976486.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/924263.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

ALTERGOT, Олюшка.... будь такой же привлекательной, очаровательной, неподражаемой и талантливой!!!!!

----------


## Apch-hi

*Оленька, ALTERGOTик!!! Поздравляю с днюшечкой!!! Всего тебе наилучшего!!! И побольше, побольше!!!*

----------


## Анюша

Оленька! С дНем рождения!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/969331.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Оля Альтергот*

Поздравляю и желаю всего самого доброго!

[IMG]http://*********ru/971381.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

Поздравляю с Днем Рождения Дашу-Очарование, Олю-Овесил и Олю Альтерготика!!! :flower: 
Будьте, девчонки, здоровы!!! Улыбчивы, счастливы во всем!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ОЛЮШКИ, ДАШЕНЬКА*
*ОТ всей души ВАС, девочки, с Днём рождения. Исполнения желаний, Любви и Благополучия.*
ЭТО ВАМ

----------


## viki

*Оленька-Altergot, с Днём Рождения!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Девчонки!!! С днюшкой! Пусть все у вас будет не просто О кей! а супер и пупер, и просто Хок-кей!!

----------


## Абюл45

Дашеньку-Очарование, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Масяня

А я не только девоек поздравляю, о ещё и мальчика, а точнее

*ЯАлекс* - с днём рождения!!! У тебя здесь уже много друзей, а я желаю тебе ещё больше!!!! Счастья БОЛЬШОГО!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*ЯАлекс*

С Днем Рождения! 



> У тебя здесь уже много друзей, а я желаю тебе ещё больше!!!!


 Я полностью согласна со Светланкой!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## Наталюшка

ЯАлекс, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!

----------


## Свестулька

*Sarah*
*От всей души поздравляем тебя с Днем РоЖдЕнИя!!!*  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1017256.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1022376.gif[/IMG]
*Удачи и творческих успехов!!!*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

дорогие мои ...
*sokolixa*,
*Масяня*,
*Курица*,
*Мишкина*,
*Абюл45*,
*optimistka17*,
*чижик*,
*Крымчанка*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Apch-hi*,
*Анюша*,
*Ozornaya*,
*naatta*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
*viki*,
*marisha612*,
вроде никого не пропустила ...
 СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ! я трону та до глубины души ... правда-правда-правда  :Oj:  мне очень приятно!!! также спасибо тем, кто поздравил меня лично в сообщениях и через скайп - я вас обажаю!!! я такая счастливая  :Vah:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_
altergot Олечка , прости что чуть с опозданием :rolleyes:... 

Желаю счастья целый ворох,
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надежных и веселых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1001901.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1005997.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/992685.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КартинкаИр

ОЛЕЧКА! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! 
Желаю тебе всего найлучшего: 
здоровья, красоты, улыбок, женского счастья!

Проснувшись утром, не ленись.
Себе лукаво улыбнись!
Скажи красивый комплимент,
И расцветешь в один момент!
Тоской заполнена душа,
А ты скажи злодейке: Ша!
Себе в любви признайся вслух
Так, чтоб захватывало дух!
И каждый день не забывай,
Как заклинанье повторяй:
С утра вставать с одной мечтой,
Красивой быть и молодой!

----------


## Озорная

*ЯАлекс*, 

САША, с днюхой тебя ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1032612.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,вау, у меня даже два поздравления  :Vah:  спасибо!
*Иринка Картинка*, спасибо!!!!


*ЯАлекс,* с днем рождения тебя!!!

----------


## Свестулька

*ЯАлекс*
*Поздравляем с ДнЕм РоЖдЕнИя!!!*[IMG]http://*********ru/1018301.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1030589.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Вчера не зашла,а тут такое!!!*Олечка -altergot* , с продолжением дня рождения!Везения, востребованности, отдачи и любви! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*ЯАлекс* с днем рождения!!! Всего самого лучшего! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ЯАлекс* *СДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ, УСПЕХА И МНОГО ДРУЗЕЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

*Даша-Очарование, 
Оля-ovesil,
Оленька, ALTERGOT
ЯАлекс* 

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*

Исполнения желаний, отличного настроения!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/98326.gif[/IMG]

всего наилучшего!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/105494.gif[/IMG]

----------


## viki

*Галина-baranvagalina ,с Днем Рождения!*

----------


## Megatoi

Всех именниников с Днём рождения!..Кто,как не Вы,лучше всех знаете,что жизнь --это шахматы...ходите только белыми ..и правильных Вам ходов!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Мэри Эл, ЭЛЬВИРА!!!*
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
[IMG]http://s3.******info/e7fe975ac5eb43edd48c5d9ef169f113.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Элечка!!! С Днем варенья!!!:*:smile::smile::smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/107511.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Эля, поздравляю!!!
Всего-всего тебе самого-самого!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Элечка, с днем рождения!*

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ,[IMG]http://*********org/89078.gif[/IMG] 
 И ЖЕЛАЮ ОТ ДУШИ, [IMG]http://*********org/76790.gif[/IMG]
    ЧТОБЫ БЫЛИ В ТВОЕЙ ЖИЗНИ ВСЕ МИНУТЫ ХОРОШИ, [IMG]http://*********org/79862.gif[/IMG]
 ЧТОБ УЛЫБОК БЫЛО МНОГО И ЗДОРОВЬЯ НА 100 ЛЕТ, [IMG]http://*********org/66550.gif[/IMG]
 ЧТОБЫ СЧАСТЬЕ ВМЕСТО ГОРЯ  [IMG]http://*********org/70646.gif[/IMG]
   ЧТОБЫ РАДОСТЬ ВМЕСТО БЕД.....  [IMG]http://*********org/124681.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

ЭЛЕЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ, ДОРОГАЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ты кажешься мне очень добрым, душевным и теплым человеком...
я от всей души желаю тебе счастья,здоровья и всего только самого самого наилучшего!
 очень по тебе соскучилась, с нетерпением Питера жду...

----------


## Уралочка

*ЭЛЕЧКА, прими и от меня поздравления!!!

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/84736.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/87808.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

*Эля,*с днем рождения!!!Ты как солнышко - доброе,теплое,ласковое! Желаю тебе всегда оставаться такой!
Эти маленькие солнышки для тебя:
[IMG]http://*********org/104194.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Позвольте поздравить Вас, уважаемая Эльвира Ивановна!!!
Позвольте поздравить Вас с Днем Вашего рождения, и уверить Вас, что мы очень ждем Вас в Райволе через несколько дней! Хотите убедиться  в этом? Пожалуйста!
[IMG]http://*********org/120603.jpg[/IMG]

А если серьёзно, то я тебя,Элечка, от всей души поздравляю с Днем твоего рождения и желаю только приятных волнений, замечательных новостей, удивительных событий и незабываемых впечатлений!

----------


## julia2222

Чуть больше года назад в моей жизни появился мой первый, настоящий виртуальный друг. Друг,  которого я не знала ранее, с которым не было связано моё прошлое, такой далёкий и незнакомый, но в тоже время  близкий и родной по духу, по эмоциональному состоянию души, по отношению к жизни и окружающим. 
Этим другом стала Ты, *Элечка! *  :Aga: 
Я, от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения! :flower:  Желаю счастья, радости, здоровья и любови! Береги себя, Элечка, свою внутреннюю силу, внешнюю красоту, чудесный голос и доброе сердце. Я желаю, чтобы тебя любили, чтобы тобой восхищались, чтобы в тебе нуждались! Очень надеюсь на встречу в реале, и с нетерпением жду этого момента. Целую и обнимаю!kiss За тебя! :br:

----------


## Мишкина

*Элечка!!!*
*С Днём рождения!!!*

Надеюсь скоро обнять тебя и за душевным разговором... 
выпить по такой вот "душевной" кружечке пивка... :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Всех, кого пропустила поздравить - девочки, мальчики: примите запоздалые поздравления!  :flower:  :Pivo:  Желаю всего - кому чего нужно! В тройном размере! :smile:

----------


## sokolixa

*Я поздравляю наших друзей из Германии, и тех, кто отмечает этот праздник сегодня, с Рождеством Христовым!
Пусть ангелы-хранители принесут вам все небесные благословения, мир и радость!*

----------


## optimistka17

Эля, дорогая !
 Ты относишься к той категории женщин,о которых говорят- женщина без возраста.. И если бы ты в прошлом году не обсуждала фасон платья для выпускного вечера твоей дочери я и подумать не могла бы, что у тебя такая взрослая дочь... А все почему? Ты молода душой... И это видно в твоих глазах. Добрых и лучистых  глазах....Оставайся именно такой, какой я увидела тебя в прошлом году в Юкках...
 И с Днем рождения, милая...
 До скорой встречи....

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Курица*,
*julia2222*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Юрий Борисович*,
*sokolixa*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*уралочка*,
*Колесо*,
*Мишкина*,
*Ёжик*,
*optimistka17*,

*ДОРОГИЕ МОИ!!!!! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!! ЛЮБЛЮ kissИ ЖДУ ВСТРЕЧИ!!!!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Мэри Эл*,
*Элечка - добрый, светлый, милый ЧЕЛОВЕК с открытым сердцем... Мне так хочется, что бы сегодня для тебя день был совершенно необыкновенным - самым волшебным и радостным.

Я хочу, чтобы ты сегодня услышала миллионы восторженных слов, признаний, восхищения, и триллионы пожеланий всего самого светлого и доброго. 

Ты этого достойна!

С Днем Рождения! Счастья, удачи и море радости!!!*

----------


## свадьба

*Для тех, у кого сегодня рождество!*
[IMG]http://s10.******info/3ae2c414b8e9ae9a45f7787a9579d71d.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s10.******info/0ce2770dffe2bb3bd16d9b2263addd76.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s10.******info/241defcabdea54fff540c009bcf71ae6.gif[/IMG]

*Когда снега укроют землю, 
И Рождество наступит вновь, 
Бокал за счастье поднимите, 
За мир, за дружбу, за любовь! 
И чтоб без горя и сомнений 
Прожить Вам много светлых дней! 
Сберечь уют, покой семейный 
И уважение друзей!!!! 
С РОжДЕСТВОМ ,ДОРОГИЕ!!!!*

----------


## Марья

А у Светы Мишкиной сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :smile: Но я ее здесь поздравлять не буду, вот! :tongue: Потому что я ей на ушко выскажу все, что о ней думаю!  :Ok:  И пусть мой межгород сдохнет от перенапряжения телефонного кабеля!!! :biggrin:

----------


## чижик

А я на ушко шепнуть не могу,поэтому светочку Мишкину здесь поздравлю! Свет!С днём рождения! и пусть тебе сопутствует удача и сбываются ( ну, хоть отчасти) твои мечты!

----------


## sokolixa

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям - Света, с Днём рождения!
Пусть этот день станет незабываемым и принесёт МНОГО приятных сюрпризов!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Талантливой, прекрасной, совершенной,
Я говорю сегодня неустанно:
Любимой будь и будь счастливой!
Храни тебя Судьба, Светлана!*

----------


## Марья

НАРОООД!!! У Мишкиной не отвечает ни один телефон...видать, уже вся  в праздновании... :wink: Придется мыть кости ей здесь... и пусть сама пеняет на себя, а не на меня! :biggrin:

Знаете ли вы ее как я??? НЕ ЗНАААЕТЕЕЕ!!! Потому, что на форуме она пишется редко и только по делу. Флудить она не умеет, в конфликты и споры никогда не вступает..в общем, ведет себя, как порядочная девочка.... Поэтому, я вынуждена рассказать про нее всю правду, уж заранее простите меня за это...  :Aga: 

Познакомились мы с ней в реале в прошлом (или позапрошлом  :Vah: уже не помню) году в Кургане. Близким знакомством это назвать было нельзя...часа два в кафешке, где кроме нас двоих была еще цельная куча блистательных курганцев и не менее блистательная "казашка" Анатольевна. 
Света вела себя тихо, прилично, потому что рядом сидел ейный Миша, чей ник она и носит на форуме...а у Миши на коленях спал ихний годовалый Стас. Кроме того, рядом с родителями сидел 8-летний Паша...а при ребенке, сами понимаете, опять же надо вести себя прилично... 
Потом мы начали общаться...сначала в аське.... но нам это быстро надоело: скорость набора буков не успевала за нашим трепом, поэтому мы перешли на междугородние разговоры. Вот тут мы уже начали распоясываться...особенно Светка..Потому, что, как правило, звонит она, а поэтому все километровые счета за нашу болтовню ложатся тяжким бременем на ейный семейный бюджет.
Дальше-больше...етлефонных разговоров тоже стало недоставать, мы решили сокращать расстояния между Тюменской и Курганской областью и все свои двойные летние заказы я скидывала в первую очередь Мишкиной. Заметтте...меня упрекнуть не в чем, я вела себя абсолютно адекватно - в моей душе все было очень прилично, т.к. за каждую свадьбу Света башляла мне откат и по результатам совершенно неприличной Светкиной работы в Тюмени(об этом чуть позже), я купила себе неприлично красивый золотой браслет. Ладно - браслет неприличный...Это еще пол беды....каждый свой приезд ( а это было каждые две недели на протяжении всего лета),отработав свадьбу, Светлана совершенно разнузданно набирала пива, всякой хренатени к нему... и не давала мне спать часов до 5 утра. При этом она опять же совершенно нескромно и неприлично рассказывала о всех своих фишках и заморочках, позволяя мне (тихо и скромно) все это прихватизировать себе. И это еще не все. Своим таким поведением она окончательно разбаловала моих милых мальчиков, заваливая их соками, кока-колами и чипсами. Теперь это же самое мои наглецы пытаются требовать с меня. :mad:
Когда мы праздновали мое 10-летие тамадинской деятельности,я впервые услышала, как она поет.... Она спела, ничуть не беспокоясь о  том, что на всю жизнь сформировала у меня комплекс моей бездарности! Ну просто ни признака деликатности по отношению к обделенным голосом товарисчам....:frown:

А теперь о ее тюменских свадьбах. Самое интересное, что ее молодожены - такие же нескромные и я бы даже сказала, наглые! Мало того, что они весь контакт завалили до неприличия нескромными по своей восторженности отзывами, так они еще имеют наааглость приписывать при этом "спасибо Марине Морозовой, за то, что она посоветовала нам Светлану.." Как вам это??? Наглееееж!!!

И вот у этого ЧУДОвища сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Она, действительно ЧУДО, потому что вот уже больше года я ковыряюсь, ковыряюсь...придираюсь, придираюсь..и не могу найти в ней хоть какой-нибудь недостаток. Лето закончилось..свадеб мало.... Светка не приезжает...а я жутко по ней скучаю...Потому что очень люблю ее!! Люблю ее, как подругу. Восхищаюсь как профессионалом. Учусь, как у настоящего наставника. Преклоняюсь перед ее материнскими качествами, которых я лишена напрочь... И еще...только тссс... очень люблю ее Мишу. Но это не моя вина...их по отдельности любить невозможно. Они всегда вместе и они два-сапога-пара...

*Мишкинааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Озорная

*ЭЛЯ, СВЕТА И ГАЛЯ* ( GalinaM)!

Дечонки, от души поздравляю с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/101207.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Мишкина!Светик!
даже не знаю, что после Марьиного поста написать....
просто поздравляю тебя от всей души и прямо-таки загорелась уж побыстрее с тобою в реале ознакомиться!

----------


## Курица

*Свете Мишкиной ( в миру - Островских- к дню рождения*
Светлана, милая, привет!
Тебе желаю долгих лет
В обличьи Мишкиной блистать
И Форум чаще посещать!
Ещё желаю много сил, 
Чтоб Праздник радость приносил,
Чтоб ты поменьше уставала
И всё по дому успевала.
Чтоб детки вовсе не болели,
И чтоб твой Миша, в самом деле,
В буквальном смысле- на руках
Тебя носил бы…с праздниКАФ….
(Когда ходить не могут ножки,
Вся «выжата»-не понарошке,
Когда нет сил поговорить,
Когда теряешь мысли нить…
Пусть ЛУЧШИЙ муж тебя поддержит, 
Возьмет на ручки и утешит!!!)
И чтобы утром- каждый день-
С улыбкой начинать не лень!

А это фото с банером самой очаровательной ведущей города сделано на улицах Кургана нашим собственным курганским корреспондентом вчера...
[IMG]http://*********org/72534.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Света, с днем рождения!

Желаю тебе душевного благополучия и тепла, гармонии в себе и во всём окружении,	позитивного настроя и больших творческих высот,	пусть в твоей жизни всегда будет повод для прекрасной улыбки

[IMG]http://*********org/125800.gif[/IMG]

*GalinaM*
*Галя*, с днем рождения!
Исполнения всех  самых заветных желаний.
[IMG]http://*********org/87912.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Эх, Мишкина!Ну и угороздило тебя родиться в самый разгар новогодних праздников, когда народ разбежался на работы и нормально высказаться попросту многим некогда...
Да, я понимаю, что мне  как и Марье несказанно повезло... Я знаю тебя в реале...Хоть ты и не приезжала каждые две недели на Украину свадьбы проводить...( Тюмень все же поближе будет)
Ты была на первой Тамадее в Крыму ,летом 2008 года...
 Я помню как ты планировала  жить где- нибудь в квартире... И помню, как попав в Волшебный лес, тут же осталась в палатке.. И Мише и Паше рядом с тобой в палатке было вполне комфортно...
 Помню как ночью, когда сияли звезды над головой  ты так задорно пела частушки, что  даже только ради этих мгновений стоило приехать в Крым...
Помню, как ты зажигала на танцполе...
Ты из тех, кто больше дает людям, нежели берет взамен 
Помню твоего чуткого, внимательного , тактичного Мишку... Ты- Мишкина... И никак не может быть иначе...Вы-одно целое, две половинки, соединенные рядом...Вместе и навсегда..
Вот только как же будет в Питере? 
Писала о тебе, потому что у тебя, а не у Миши - сегодня день рождения... А все время ловила себя на мысли, что не могу тебя представить без мужа...Идеальная жена и мама -это ты... При этом- высококлассный профессионал-это тоже ты...
Что тебе пожелать? Пусть это положение вещей останется и дальше таким... Пусть каждый прожитый день будет лучше прошедшего...
До скорой встречи в Питере...

----------


## Irishka

Светочка! Мишкина! С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Все, что было сказано о тебе только что Марьей и Оптимисткой- сущая правда! Оставайся такой, какой я узнала тебя на Тамадее в Песчаном - веселой, отзывчивой, настоящим другом!!!

----------


## SOK_89

Дорогие друзья.
Позвольте заранее поздравить Вас с Новым Годом.
Времени в обрез, боимся опоздать.

Здесь видеопоздравление.
http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=2904885

----------


## Мишкина

Я не люблю свой день рождения....
НО... сегодня был какой-то он особенный... с утра я просто проснулась...оттого, что ПРОСНУЛАСЬ САМА...все мои мальчики сидели, как мыши, чтобы мама поспала подольше... приготовили завтрак... подари букет роз, подарки, открытки....
На телефоне УЖЕ оказалась куча пропущенных вызовов, потом бесконечно звонил то сотовый, то домашний телефон, поздравляли  родственники, друзья, коллеги, мои невесты, и даже будущие заказчики (на 29 декабря - корпоратив - откуда узнали???)...
Отмечать как-то за столом свой День рождения не люблю тоже... зная это Миша мне даже не предлагает пригласить гостей уже... сегодня предложил вдвоем съездить куда-нибудь, вот мы и поехаааали.... 
Мамочка моя с нашими детками осталась, ей идея понравилась, что мы съездим отдохнем... Побродили по магазинам, напокупали обнов, сходила в парикмахерскую - навела красоту, подстрилась.. очень вкусно посидели в кафе... вобщем, примерно так прошли вторые полдня...
Приезжаем домой, а мама с нашими мальчиками еще сюрприз пригтовили... вырезали блестящие буквы и на всю комнату сделали такую растяжку...
МАМОЧКА! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Девочки! Вот ОНО - СЧАСТЬЕ!!!!
Сейчас все Михалычи мои спят, а я вам печатаю сообщение, 
потому что без вас ВСЕХ теперь моя жизнь невозможна!!!
Потому что Я ЗНАЮ, что вы не забудете про мой День рождения!
Потому что уверена, что вы - мои друзья!
Потому, что вас люблю!
Потому что, вы мне такие родные, что , иногда мне кажется, я  так хорошо вас знаю, ЧТО вы можете сказать, ЧТО сделать...
Вот и сегодня... Света Шишкина для меня напишет такой душевный и добрый стишок и подарит мне такую красивую картинку...(ГДЕ она их берет - не  знаете???)
От Танюши-курочки обязательно жди шуток.. А твою растяжку надо обязательно распечатать на банере и повесить в Кургане... только там надо еще мой сотовый указать ПОКРУПНЕЕ!!!
Люда обязательно за что-нить сначала отчитает (вот угораздило же тебя в такой день родиться!!!) а потом ТАК похвалит, что сердце тает..
Иришка! Алинка! От ваших тортиков тащууусь...
Про Марью что сказать! Любовь моя к ней с первого взгляда (как только на  форуме на аватарке увидела) прочитала ...ТЮМЕНЬ, тем более не проблема (!!!), а теперь эта любовь помимо того, что давно, еще и "безнадежно"!  Я всегда знала, что мы обязательно подружимся! Спасибо тебе, родная, за твои ЧУДОудивительные слова...


СПАСИБО ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ, девчонки за то, что вы нашли минуточку и поздравили Мишкину! 

Я знаю, что многие сегодня работают, НО СТОЛЬКО ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ не получала никогда в жизни!!! Столько наших ребят с форума - моих друзей меня поздравили!!!! И я поняла, НАШИ есть везде!!! Кто где смог сегодня мне дарили поздравления... и на мейле, и вконтакте, и в одноклассниках, и по телефону...

Владленыч в шесть утра в контакте ! Серега -солист и звонил и в одноклассниках на всяк случай...
Таня ВВ, Ладушка открытки прислали на мейл...

И еще много-много-много...

Я знаю, что многие отработают и тоже прибегут сюда... уважаемая Инесса Анатольевна, моя сладкая Вишенка, мой родственник Медведик,  питерские мои девочки родныееее...и многие-многие...
А если и не придут, я ПРОСТО ЗНАЮ, что вы у меня ЕСТЬ!!!
И я вас никому не отдам!!!
ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## naatta

Все изо всех сил похвалились, что знакомы со Светкой Мишкиной!!!
А мне и похвалиться нечем!!!!:frown:
Она в марте так и не смогла к нам приехатттттьььь!!!!:frown: И мне хвалиться нечееемммм!!!:frown:
Но я все равно заочно очень и очень Светку люблю!!! .......Почему-то!!!!:eek:
Просто Светулька очень классная!!! Это сразу видно!!! И без личных встреч, и ваще!!!! :Aga: 

Светик!!! Замечательнейший человечище!!!
Поздравляю тебя с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! :flower: 
Пусть будут здоровы все твои родные и близкие, пусть солнце светит тебе всегда, так, как ты светишь всем нам!!! И пусть твои карманы всегда оттопыриваются от пачек зеленых и розовых купюр, чтобы ты смогла, наконец, приехать и к нам в Новосиб!!!!!!!
Мы тебя, чес слово, ждем и жаждем лично цуловать и ааабниматттььь тебя!!!:biggrin:

Вот!!! Это мнение не только мое, но и иииихххх!!!!:biggrin: Т.е. нас всеххх!!!

Даже не знаю, что добавить!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

С Опозданием поздравляю Светлану!  :Oj:  Светочка, я тоже не люблю ДР - но если нельзя отменить ДР, то нужно отменить возравст, который они отсчитывают! И все встает сразу на свои места! Так вот пусть возраст остается где - то там, где его еще хочется наблюдать! Оставайся такой же Светлой Мишкиной и нашей радостью!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :Ok: 

Пол форума уже репетировали поздравление Жасминки - а я решила поздравить сегодня!  :Vah:   Потому что сегодня у нее Днюха!
Жаннусь - поздравляю!  :flower:  Пусть в вашем Пикалево наконец то все наладится и будет м оре клиентов, пусть в твоей личной жизни все наладится и будет море приятностей! И пусть все получается и удается!  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Тамадесса имени Жанна
В Пикалево-звезда, так желанна...
Нет, песни - переделки я писать не умею...
 Уж лучше в прозе,- от души...
 Жанна! Ты относишься к тем женщинам, которые могут ставить перед собой цель и могут её достигать... 
Но я знаю и то, чего же тебе не хватает... Крепкого мужского плеча...
 Ведь это так непросто- гордо нести голову и улыбаться, когда совсем невесело... Идти вперед и не сгибаться от ударов судьбы...
 А как было бы славно спрятаться за чью-то крепкую спину...
 От меня одно пожелание- женского счастья.. И чтоб милый рядом...
 До встречи в Питере...

----------


## Наталюшка

Светлана, Галина, Жанна!
и от меня поздравления с Днем Рождения!

----------


## sokolixa

Жанна, дорогая! Ты - первый человек, протянувший мне руку помощи на форуме, и я тебе за это очень благодарна. Спасибо тебе за то, что ты есть! Пусть все неприятности растворятся в году уходящем! С Днём рождения тебя!

----------


## tataluna

Жасмин! 
С днём рождения!

----------


## Петровна

*Мишкина*,
Прости, что с опозданием.
Светик, солнышко, с Днем рождения!!!!
Пусть сбудутся все твои мечты и желания!
Я обожаю тебя и твой оптимизм,  восхищаюсь твоими творческими находками и неисчерпаемой энергией   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  



Я открыточку такую 
Для начала подпишу, 
А при встрече зацелую 
И в объятьях задушу!!!

 :flower:  :Oj: kiss

----------


## Касатик

*Мишкина*,
 Светуль, с Днем рождения! Удачи, любви, хорошего настроения и свершения всех твоих планов!
[IMG]http://*********org/71305m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Сто лет не заходила в эту тему.Всех именинников и именинниц за декабрь месяц поздравляю с Днем рождения! Море счастья,улыбок,здоровья,хорошего настроения желаю ,мои дорогие,каждому из вас.

----------


## Петровна

Жанночка, Жасминка, дорогая !



Оставайся всегда такой же неотразимой, яркой, несущей свет и тепло!

----------


## lezi

Жанночка,поздравляю тебя,моя дорогая,с Днем рождения!
 В этот зимний день хочется пожелать такой доброй, справедливой,чуткой,заботливой,внимательной женщине хорошего настроения,здоровья,удачи в делах,благополучия,достатка,любви и внимания близких людей.Я счастлива,что у меня есть такой друг как Жанна. И по нашему по женски будь любима и желанна всегда.Что бы тебя окружали хорошие и достойные люди.

----------


## Касатик

Жанночка, Жасминчик! С днем рождения! Огромной любви, благополучия, отличного настроения тебе и ....скорейшего приезда на Тамадею!!!kiss
[IMG]http://*********org/124554m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/128650m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогие мои девочки именинницы! ну простите, что во время не зашла сюда. Примите С опозданием самые искренние поздравления и пожелания!!!! Элечка, Светик!!!! Просто будьте счастливыми!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/124557.gif[/IMG]

Жанночка, моя дорога. Ты необыкновенная, ты чудесная и замечательная и заслуживаешь самого лучшего в нашей такой полосатой жизни. Больших тебе  белых полосок!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/109197.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Жаннуля!
так жаль, что теперь ты не очень частый гость на форуме....
я тебе  желаю всего только наилучшего, отсутствия проблем, а если вдруг они появятся, то только приятных и легко разрешаемых...
Будь счастлива, сонечко!
скучаю....
[IMG]http://*********org/93837m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

*Мишкина*,
_Светуля! 
Поздравляю твоих родителей с  рождением прекрасной дочери!
Поздравляю всех твоих друзей с тем, что для них родился САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДРУГ!
Поздравляю твоих детей с тем, что  и у них такой радостный и счастливый день - ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ МАМОЧКИ! 
И мы все форумом радуемся вместе с тобой! - С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, РОДНОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕК! 
Я с большим удовольствием поднимаю... чашечку чаю с того пакетика, который до сих пор приносит радость людям и с которого нас с тобой познакомила Танюша - Курочка! 
_


*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Мои дорогие, огромное вам спасибо! Дома я пока одна, но включен комп - и у меня СТОЛЬКО ДРУЗЕЙ!!! Не смотря на то, что в последнее время действительно я не частый гость на форуме, ВЫ ПОМНИТЕ ОБО МНЕ!!! От собачки-козерожки - СПАСИБО ВАМ! 



АЛИНА! Скоро всё исправится! Покупаю модем - и на работе забываю про работу :biggrin:. Я опять сутками буду с вами!

----------


## jpligunova

Жасмин,Мишкина Света,Лена Кэп!!! Всех с Днем Рождения!!!Счастья,удачи,здоровья,
работы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/128655.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Галина М 
И тебя тоже с Днем рождения поздравляю от всей души... Пусть же еще долго этот праздник будет для тебя Днем радости,Днем подарков и Днем приятных сюрпризов... 
 А если рядом вдруг окажется какой-то крокодил, то только, чтоб передать от Волшебника 500 Эскимо и погрузить в атмосферу детства...

Лена Кэп!
Очень долго твой Саня  прятал тебя от форумчан... Ты появилась  на Форуме после встречи в Одессе И не только я могу сказать,что очень рада знакомству в реале...
Ты- удивительный человек и ,наверно Саня не до конца понимает всю прелесть того,что ты находишься рядом с ним... 
Мудрая, удивительная женщина...
 Желаю тебе не только в день рождения оставаться такой же необыкновенной женщиной.... 
И ,надеюсь,до новых встреч...

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,милые,дорогие!!!!
Поздравляю вас с рождением! Пусть вам всегда везет,здоровье крепким будет, деньги нападут в темном переулке и вы от них не сможете отбиться!
[IMG]http://*********org/105088m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## GalinaM

Девочки, спасибо всем, кто поздравил меня с днем рождения! Спасибо за добрые пожелания, даже через экран монитора чувствуется тепло сердец жителей нашего форума. Я благодарю судьбу, которая чуть более года назад забросила меня на странички форума, и всех жителей этого ставшего для многих вторым (виртуальным)домом. СПАСИБО вам за то, что вы есть!

----------


## KAlinchik

*GalinaM*,
*Лена Кэп*,
Девчоночки!
С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/84608m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*Жанночка!!!*
И я очень рада, чтобы мы скоро, наконец-то встретимся и обнимем друг друга, это важно... 
тогда и чувствовать и понимать ВСЕ будут друг друга лучше!!!
*От всей души с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя, моя дорогая!!!*


> Я с большим удовольствием поднимаю... чашечку чаю....


Я б тоже с тобой с удовольствием... чайку... :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Жанночка!!!*

*до встречи!!!*

----------


## Суперстар

*Мишкина*,
 Светуля, с опозданием  :Oj:  
Родные  девочки всех возрастов!!!

В молодости кажется, что счастье впереди, в старости кажется, что счастье позади. А значит, самое лучшее - радоваться настоящему.
Да здравствуют друзья, вино,  любовь и форум!

С днем рождения!

----------


## Курица

*GalinaM*,
 [IMG]http://*********org/74385.jpg[/IMG]
Портрет красивой женщины

Губ твоих волшебных очертанье.
Глаз твоих лукаво-нежный взгляд
Пробуждает у мужчин желанье.
Быть с тобой,поверь мне, Лев твой  рад.
Я тебя поздравить с Днем рожденья
Что-то опоздала-извини!!!
Но зато-вне всякого сомненья-счастья я желаю и любви!!!

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
Жанна!
С Днем рождения!
Мой собственный корреспондент сегодня с утра побывал в Пикалёво и заснял одну из главных(центральных)его улиц...
Вот  что там было им запечатлено:
[IMG]http://*********org/87698.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю уюта, комфорта, тепла
Чтоб доброю жизнь и веселой была,
Чтоб стало побольше в ней праздничных дней,
Подарков, цветов и улыбок друзей!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Жанна, солнышко, будь ты счастливой, 
Окрылённой прекрасной мечтой,
Безмятежной, свободной, красивой,
Но, конечно, отнюдь, не святой.

Ты не жадная – можно так смело
Искупаться в бездонных глазах.
Но, случается, что ж тут поделать?
В лёд лазурь превращает слеза

И, нырнув в эту синюю бездну,
Я почувствую сердца тепло...
Как прекрасна, мой друг, как прелестна
Как же рядом с тобою легко!

Я люблю этот взгляд удивленный
Мне по вкусу звенящий восторг,
Будь успешной, мой друг, окрыленной
И храни тебя, славную, Бог!
*

----------


## Озорная

*Жасмин*,

Жанночка, с днем рождения тебя!

[IMG]http://*********org/108192.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Жасминчик! Жанночка! С Днюхой!
:smile::rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:
[IMG]http://*********org/122533m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

Инночка! Солнышко ты наше!!!
Ты Форуму необходима,
Родная, дорогая Инна!!!
Мы без тебя совсем не можем,
Родной ты наш, колючий Ёжик!
Будь счастлива, нежна, любима,
Незаменимая нам Инна!
........
Короче, без тебя нельзя -
Уж очень любим мы тебя!!! :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********org/111269m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/101029m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*А ведь пора поздравлять с Днем рождения Инну!!!!!!!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Sens

Инна, с Днем рождения! От души! :flower: 
Побольше радостных хлопот,
и радостных заказчиков.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Доброго, милого, славного, искреннего человека поздравляю с Днем рождения. Здоровья тебе побольше, Инночка, и такой же неугомонности*

----------


## Озорная

*Иннуся, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!

Желаю тебе несгибаемого здоровья, безудержного счастья и бесконечной любви.
Пусть твоя душа будет всегда легкой, а голова полна новых замыслов, мечтаний и надежд! 
Дыши полной грудью, смотри за горизонты, и пусть любое море будет тебе по колено.*

[IMG]http://*********org/108196.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Инночка!!!

С Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Наталюшка

Инна, с днем Рождения тебя!!! Счастья, радости, удачи...


Медведик, Ленусь, с годовщиной...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Инночка! Солнышко, с Днем варенья! Счастья, удачи, любви!!! :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/92838m.jpg[/IMG]
 :018:  :015:

----------


## Инна Р.

:smile::smile::smile:
Большое спасибо! Столько ежиков... и все такие хорошенькие... и столько цветов... и это все мне... :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Инночка, ёжик наш, иногда колючий, иногда мягкий и пушистый. :smile: С днём рождения!!! Счастья тебе, дорогая!

[IMG]http://*********org/91833.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Иннусик ,солнышко с Днем рождения!

Здоровья тебе,счастья,верных и преданных друзей(а у тебя их действительно много),любви,благополучия,достатка.Благодарных и щедрых клиентов.И всего самого доброго и хорошего.Ведь ты действительно этого достойна.
Что бы из гонорара твоей работы ты могла собирать вот такую во елочку.



Что бы у тебя всегда день наступал с

----------


## olehka

Дорогая Инночка! От вей души поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения! Здоровья тебе и бодрости, в семье атмосферы добра и гармонии, в работе блогополучия ! :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/100024m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

Дорогие девчонки *Жаннулька-Жасмин, Галина М.* поздравляю вас с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Пусть исполнятся все ваши мечты, будьте здоровы вы сами и ваши близкие и пусть все у вас будет просто отлично!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Дорогая *Инночка-Иннулька-Ежоночек*!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! :flower: 
Ты просто супер-замечательнейший человечек!!! :Ok: 
Оставайся всегда такой: непримиримой к человеческим глупостям и грубостям, когда ты выставляешь все свои колючки. :Aga: 
И в то же время будь ласковой и доброй, какой ты являешься на  самом деле!!! :Aga: 
Мне в жизни просто повезло, что среди моих друзей есть такое чудо, как ты!!! :Ok: 
Пусть в твоей жизни будет как можно меньше огорчений!!! 
Пусть твои близкие тебя радуют каждый день!!!
Пусть болезни твои убегут от тебя как можно дальше!!! Не хворай и не хандри!!!
И будь всегда с нами на связи!!! Без тебя сразу станет пасмурно и хмуро!!!!
Я тебя очень-оченннннььььь люблююююю!!!kisskisskiss

----------


## Мишкина

*Инночка!* 
Мы не знакомы с тобой в реальной жизни.... Но... уже через несколько дней - МЫ СТРЕТИМСЯ!!!! 
И я знаю, что ты замечательная...добрая, искренняя...
Мечтаю с тобой познакомиться! 
А сегодня... просто ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ красивую, кокетливую, стройную, соблазнительную, сексуальную...БЛОНДИНКУ!!!
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Целуююююю.....

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Жанна, Инна!*

Девочки, с днем рождения!

Огромных букетов, шикарных подарков,
Путевок туда, где красиво и жарко,
Себе и другим поднимать настроенье -
Вот что я желаю вам  в День Рожденья!

[IMG]http://*********org/93898.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЯАлекс

ИННА !

Есть два самых чудесных праздника, Новый год и День рождения! Новый год, потому что дарит волшебство, и возвращает в детство, а именно в день рождения понимаешь сколько у тебя друзей, которым ты не безразличен!  А когда эти два праздника практически совпадают, это чудесно вдвойне! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения и желаю всего, чего только ты только пожелаешь! А главное, ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ, ХОРОШИХ ВЕРНЫХ ДРУЗЕЙ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ РОДНЫМ И ПОБОЛЬШЕ РАБОТЫ, КОТОРАЯ ПРИНОСИТ РАДОСТЬ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуля! человек, которого я знаю в реале и которого очень люблю...
не знаю, солнце, зачем ты поменяла ник на ЁЖИК,как по мне, ты ошиблась с ним...
ты очень мягкий, душевный человек, очень доброжелательный и открытый!твою доброту описать не возможно...а о гостеприимстве я вообще молчу...
Я ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ ТВОЕГО РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!
желаю тебе , чтобы все твои мечты обязательно осуществились, проблемы проходили мимо, заказами тебя завалили благодарные клиенты и просто чтобы ВСЁ БЫЛО ХОРОШО!!!!!!!!!!!!
 я считаю дни до встречи...
[IMG]http://*********org/95950m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Хочу поздравить классных девчонок- Инночку и Жанульку с Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть сбываются все пожелания

Что звучат в этот праздничный день!

Счастья, радости и процветания

Добрых встреч и хороших друзей

Настроения самого светлого

Понимания, любви и тепла

Чтоб мечты исполнялись заветные

Удавались любые дела!!!

----------


## skomorox

Иннусик, я тут почти не бываю в этой теме (скатЫна я, да? :Oj: :biggrin:)

Прочитала в теме про Питер, что у тебя ДР, ну, вот и примчалась тебя поздравить!
Всего тебе наилучшего, береги нервы, ты очень интересный человек! (для меня - точно, не льщу и не вру)!
 :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo: 
А ещё и Жанне - тоже мой нижайший поклон за отзывчивость, дружелюбие и за всё превсё!!!!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo: 
Девочки, счастья вам и денег!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*lezi*,
 я, конечно, не по теме,но елка* БЛЕСК !!!!*

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой. Спасибо, ребята! С вами был такой хороший, приятный день!

Угощайтесь:

[IMG]http://*********org/118488m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Ёжик*,


Иннулечка - дорогая!!! Проти засранку. очень редко бываю сейчас на форуме - марафоню, аки пчёлка, мёд собираю..

От всей нашей большой дружной семьи принимай поздравления с днём ВАРЕНИЯ!!! Мы тебя обожаем, и хотим. чтобы твои дорогие мужчины обожали тебя в сто раз сильнее!!! Чтобы ты чувствовала себя маленькой, слабенькой, но такой защищённой!!! Чтобы внучечка подростая гооврила, "у меня самая лучшая на свете бабулечка!".
И чтобы в твоей жизни было ВСЁ ХОРОШО!!!

Мы тебя любим!!!

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********org/123611.jpg[/IMG]

Инна,поздравляем тебя с днем рождения. Будь такой же энергичной и задорной,
как  сейчас. Михаил и Лена.

----------


## mar16

Мне бы тоже хотелось поздравить Инну. Я пока не привыкла обращаться на ты, как  принято на сайте. ..И картинки красивые, к своему сожалению, я не вставляю. 

Я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
Для меня сайт - это космос, вселенная, где сверкают звездочки. Я не помню, когда первый раз попала на сайт, но хорошо помню, что первого, кого запомнила – это была  Инна. 
Интеллигентно, мягко, умно, тактично Инна обращалась к оппоненту, что-то обсуждали очень животрепещущее, но в то же время спуску не давала.

Инна- Вы для меня яркая звездочка вселенной по имени in-ku. 
 Светите, согревайте, но чтобы и Вам возвращалось тепло сердец.

----------


## Курица

Для меня Иннуся ВСЕГДА ассоциируется с Питером...

[IMG]http://*********org/83677.jpg[/IMG]

С Днем рождения, наш неугомонный Ёжик!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Инна! Я тоже тебя поздравляю! Пусть только удача и успех сопутствуют 
тебе всегда и во всём!*

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

ИННУСЯ!!!  С  ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  




 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Суперстар

*Ёжик*,
   Это тебе, наш компьютерной ежик! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Я хочу, чтобы все твои самые смелые желания сбылись !!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/114385m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Алла11

ИННА !!!   С ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!
  Новых желаний и их исполнения!!!

  У неё --колючки,
  как у Солнца--лучики!!!
  Не колят, а щекотятся...
  (И мне с ней выпить хочется!) :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо! Искупали прям меня в нежности!  :Oj: 
Ну тогда придется выпить с вами со всеми -  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :pivo

----------


## maknata

Всех именинников - с днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Запоздалое поздравление непутевой подруги….*

Публично признаюсь, что я не просто подруга, я еще абсолютная и стопроцентная свинОта… потому как позже всех поздравляю своего любимого Ежика с Днем рождения!!! Прощения мне нет, а покаянную голову и меч не сечет. :frown:

Вчера весь день думала – какие слова найти Инне, как выразить ей свою любовь, уважение и благодарность за дружбу со мной. Слова не находились, потому что мои мысли все время перескакивали на сегодняшний ретро-новогодний корпоратив, будь он не ладен… 
Потом я поняла, что так дело не пойдет, ничего искреннего не получится…на двух стульях не усидеть. И я отложила свое признание на сегодня, тем более, что была уверена Инна не обидится…на друзей не обижаются…

Наверно, уже все знают историю нашего общения с Ежиком. Оххх…вспомнить страшно – два с лишним уже года назад я написала свой первый пост, а Инна мне на него ответила… 
Сейчас, когда я читаю претензии форумчан, как Инна бывает резка в своих заявлениях я ржуууууу, с радостью и удовольствием вспоминаю тот, мой случай. :biggrin:
Представляете? Я…вся такая преисполненная собственной значимости в этом мире и профессии, решила осчастливить форум своим появлением…о чем и не замедлила сообщить. 
Я высказала весьма критические замечания всему тому, что я тут до этого вычитала с намеком – народ, ликуй! Теперь на форуме естьЯЯЯ!!! kuku Вот по этому самому ЯЯЯ Инна и влепила мне по самое не могу.  :biggrin:
Вот этот первый случай помню отчетливо, а как потом мы начали писаться в аське – убейте, вспомнить не могу…. Но точно знаю, что с момента моего первого поста конец октября – к новому году мы уже были просто неразлучными в аське. А когда Марина Мазайкина и Наташа Шмелька пригласили ведущих на музыкантскую встречу в Сестрорецк и я решила ехать неприменно, то мы, четверо ведущих осмелившихся поехать просто жили в аське, каждый раз смакуя предстоящую встречу: Инна, Иришка Бафф, Дашулька Очарование и я…

С Дашей, Иринкой и ее Сережей мы вместе ехали с Москвы. На вокзале нас встречал Леша, один, без Инны (иначе мы в машину бы не поместились). Такооой сурьезный, заспанный мужчина…мне он тогда показался жутко недовольным. А с другой стороны, кто будет довольным, когда в 5 утра надо встречать непонятно каких виртуальных друзей своей жены… :Vah: 

И вот я как сейчас просто вижу: мы входим в подъезд – дверь в квартиру (они живут на первом этаже) распахнута настежь и в дверях стоит Инна… И все!!! Знаете ощущение – я ДОМА!!! С самой первой минуты пребывания в этом доме – ощущение полнейшего комфорта. И дело не в том, как гостеприимно встретили…В принципе, в самом факте гостеприимства ничего удивительного нет, я тоже очень люблю, когда ко мне гости приезжают.. Дело в самой энергетике… в самом воздухе что ли… Вот ты еще не знаешь – где здесь туалет и куда тебя спать положат…но уже ХОРОШО!  :Aga: 

Это был первый приезд… На следующий год второй… В этом году все впечатление от Тамадеи  УЖЕ омрачается тем, что не смогу погостить у Рамейкиных. :frown:

Вот какие слова найти для Инны? Ловлю себя на мысли – вот как про себя что-то хорошее написать, так и про нее – неловко как-то… Знаете – как, когда на работе говорили – напиши на себя характеристику сама. И –ааааа!!!  :Vah:  Чего писать-то??? Причем, это чувство у меня уже не в первый раз. Когда приехала в прошлом году с Питера – про всех написала свое впечатление, а про Инну так и не смогла…Ну что написать? Что она умница? Что она принципиально честная? Что всегда позитивная? Что она необыкновенно душевная??? ХА!!! Ну, кого я этим удивлю? Все, кто ее знают, точно также напишут! Да и не это главное. Для меня главное, что мне она РОДНАЯ!!! И я поздравляю ее с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Ой, была без компа три дня - столько пропустила... Лучше поздно, чем никогда.:smile:

Всех именинников - с праздниками! Козерожки вы наши - пусть вам хватает здоровья упираться как можно сильнее, чтобы противостоять трудностям. Пусть у вас будет хорошее настроение, творческое вдохновение и масса благодарных заказчиков!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Марья*,
 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 



> УЖЕ омрачается


:frown:

----------


## Гвиола

Инночка! С Днем рождения!!!

Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Пусть в этом году сбудется всё,что не сбылось![IMG]http://*********org/74314m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

Все моих дорогих и любимых друзей-форумчан!!!!
С наступающим НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## Петровна

С наступающим Новым годом, дорогие друзья-форумчане!

http://newyear2010.sochi2014.ru/

 Дождись окончания загрузки и.....жми на "Поехали" :smile:

----------


## bulya

Именинники всех спрошедшим Днём Рождения!Вас люблю и обожаю!!!
*Всех  наступающим. чтобы тигра не рычал. а весь год для вас мурчал!*

----------


## maknata

Всех с наступающим новым годом![img]http://s18.******info/ededa4b00d60d46b8ef1342d04e0f1de.gif[/img][img]http://s18.******info/e3759698d235bb9bf91ffd4648b26778.gif[/img][img]http://s18.******info/0ed72223a7bcb18b2da412a62add82a7.gif[/img]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

_Когда на пороге нехилая киска,
То можно спокойно, без всякого риска,
Загадывать в полночь любые желания,
А Тигр, конечно, приложит старанья, чтобы все сбылось,

С Новым Годом!_
[IMG]http://*********org/100940.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*ИННОЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!*Всего самого самого, самого!!!!!!! :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/98892.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Дорогие друзья!
Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом!
Это вам не с кошкой игры —
Поздравляем с годом Тигра!
Хочешь — верь, а хошь — не верь:
Новый год стучится в дверь!
Пусть клыкастым и усатым
Год тот будет полосатым,
Больше светлых в нем полос:
Чтоб сложилось все, сбылось!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ МОИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ, РОДНЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/82508.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/88652.gif[/IMG]

----------


## evgeda

От всей души поздравляю всех с наступающим новым годом!
В Новый Год за окном Тихо падает снег.
Пусть за Вашим столом будут радость и смех,
Пусть завидный успех ждет Вас в деле любом,
И войдет без помех счастье в светлый Ваш дом!
[IMG]http://*********org/83532m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Julkamaus

*Дорогие Форумчане,поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым годом!!!!!*

----------


## Shusteer

**

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*ЛЮБИМЫЕ МОИ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВАС! ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕМ УДАЧИ, СИЛ, НОВЫХ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ИДЕЙ И ИХ ВОПЛОЩЕНИЯ! СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ ДОРОГИЕ МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ! Я ЛЮБЛЮ ВАСССС!*

----------


## po4emy4ka

Согласно поверью, есть минуты, когда пожелания,
выраженные вслух, исполняются. Хочется думать, 
что это первые минуты нового года, когда мы
смотрим в будущее с затаенными надеждами и желаниями. 
Пусть в новом году разрешаться наши проблемы, мы
обретем силы, избавимся от недугов. За исполнение 
наших желаний, за все хорошее, вдохновляющее 
и прекрасное. За наше счастливое будущее! 
С Новым годом, с новым счастьем! 
На пороге твоем весь седой, с бородой 
Старый год – старый-старый совсем. 
Он уходит от нас, он нам машет рукой 
И желает удачи нам всем. 
А вот кто-то пришел, кто-то тихо зовет, 
Тройку белых коней видим мы у дверей. 
На часах ровно полночь – 
Пришел Новый год! 
Так в бокалы шампанское лей! 
Поднимаю бокал – поздравляю я Вас, 
Дорогие мои, с Новым годом! 
Вы творите добро и дарите любовь 
Несмотря на года и погоду! 

Желаю Вам круглый год 
Жить без забот и без хлопот! 
Желаю с кручиной не знаться, 
С весельем почаще встречаться! 

Желаю Вам любви и ласки, 
Желаю в жизни доброй сказки! 
Пусть Новый год Вам принесет 
Удач на много лет вперед!

----------


## Инна Р.

Поздравляю всех форумчан с Новым годом!
А вот и подарочек: приглашаю провести 5 минут в моей компании. Строго не судить - ведущая я НЕ поющая, так просто - крик души или непричесанные мысли...  :Oj: 
*ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ:*




*МОИМ НАСТОЯЩИМ ВЕРТУАЛЬНО-РЕАЛЬНЫМ ПОДРУГАМ:*  :Oj: 



 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Мелодия

*До нового года осталось несколько часов!!! Поздравляю всех с этим самым чудесным праздником!!! Пусть в новом году вас ожидает невиданное счастье и успех!!!*

----------


## Боровичанка

Милые, дорогие, ставшие уже почти родными форумчане!!!
Поздравляю вас с наступающим Новым годом!!! 
Желаю вам всего самого - самого доброго! Здоровья, счастья, новых творческих успехов!!! 
Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть! За то, что вы помогаете людям стать счастливее!!!
Удачи во всём!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## jpligunova

*ВСЕХ!ВСЕХ!ВСЕХ! Поздравляем с Новым годом! Желаем всего самого-самого -самого.....Здоровья,душевного равновесия,работы,покоя в семье,счастья........
Пусть этот год, в который ты вступаешь,
Счастливым годом в жизнь твою войдет.
И все хорошее, о чем сейчас мечтаешь,
Пусть сбудется и пусть произойдет.
*

[IMG]http://*********org/68162.gif[/IMG]


Михаил и Лена Плигуновы.

----------


## GalinaM

С Новым годом, друзья! Удачи вам (нам!) в наступающем году, оптимизма, здоровья!!!

----------


## елена рощина

_ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ !!! ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!ЗДОРОВЬЯ !!! УДАЧИ !!! БЛАГОДАРНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ !!! МНОГО РАБОТЫ !!! МНОООГО ДЕНЕГ ВАМ В НОВОМ ГОДУ !!!_
[IMG]http://*********org/91738.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Apch-hi

*Дорогие мои!!!! 

НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!! 

Всех всех благ Вам и Вашим семьям!!!!*

----------


## Саня Кэп

С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВОГОДОМ!!!!Здоровья,удачи,успехов!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

С новым годом! С новыми заказами! С новыми творческими взлётами!

----------


## Суперстар

ВСЕХ С  НОВЫМ  ГОДОМ!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/67167m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/70239m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Джина

Мои любимые и нежные друзья!
Вас поздравляю с приближением чуда!
Неважно, кто вы, с кем вы и откуда…
Вас с годом Новым поздравляю я!
Пусть в карнавальном танце вас закружит
колдунья-ночь… И радость в дом придёт…
Пусть в этот праздник сказка оживёт,
когда метель снежинками завьюжит…
Шепнём на ушко Тигру в этот час
все наши сокровенные желанья!
Исчезнут километры-расстоянья…
Я с Новым годом поздравляю Вас!
Пускай растает в ваших душах лёд…
Пусть в них звучит мелодия из счастья!
Пусть мы, вступая в год тигриной власти,
поверим: лишь хорошее нас ждёт!
Я вам всего-всего-всего…желаю!
Вам стоит лишь поверить в чудеса!
Звучат друзей моих любимых голоса…

Вам – моя нежность… Всем – удачи! Поздравляю! Частых заказов, благодарных и щедрых клиентов!!!
[img]http://s18.******info/e55a570f899d7fc4f0899e385e20c497.gif[/img]

----------


## Елена-Забава

С  Н О В Ы М  Г О Д О М !!!
Желаю отлично провести новогоднюю ночь всем!И работающим в новогоднюю ночь,и тем кто остался дома!Удачи в НОВОМ ГОДУ!!!

----------


## swinging

Всех с Новым годом!
Счастья, успехов, здоровья и, конечно,

Удачи!

*DJ Swing Bunny - Popcorn (Hot Butter) 2010 (Promo)*

----------


## Курица

> Счастья, успехов, здоровья и, конечно,
> 
> Удачи!


Саш, спасибо за УДАЧИ!!!
Наконец-то-прям из твоих уст! :Ok: 

ВСЕХ-С Новым годом!
Снегурка-моя Дана -именинница, исполнили её в открытке-замечательные* labuhi*:

[IMG]http://*********org/86613.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вета

ДРУЗЬЯ МОИ!!!
С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!
Уходит старый год, приходит новый - 
Счастливый, замечательный, тигровый!!!
Пусть в год Тигра жизнь будет богатой,
ВСЕГДА хорошей, а не полосатой!!! 

Не получается выложить картинку, в этом месте - МИЛЛИОН цветов для каждого из вас, мои дорогие!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всех с наступившим и наступающим Новым Годом!!!!! Пусть исполнятся ваши желания. И до встречи в новом году!

[IMG]http://*********org/71253.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Я  от  всей  души  поздравляю   всех   формучан  с  Новым  годом! Счастья  вам   здоровья.  и  всего  самого  наилучшего.
Год счастливый, год десятый 
В нашу дверь уже звонит, 
Тигр красивый полосатый 
В каждый дом войти спешит! 

Словно ласковая кошка, 
Сядет тигр у ваших ног, 
Чтобы каждый хоть немножко 
Прикоснуться к счастью смог, 

Чтобы дом стал полной чашей, 
Всё в карьере удалось, 
И рекой как можно чаще, 
Чтоб шампанское лилось



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

----------


## Tajussa

*Девочки и мальчики! Все жители этого замечательного форума!*
От всей души поздравляю вас с новым годом!
Пусть все плохое, что случилось в 2009 году уйдет с первым ударом курантов!
Пусть все хорошее, что произошло в этом году, навсегда останется в вашей жизни!
Пусть счастье поселится в ваших сердцах, а достаток в ваших домах!
Пусть все болезни и огорчения заблудятся, и никогда не найдут дорогу ни к вам ни к дорогим вам людям!
Пусть новый год принесет всем только добрые вести, приятные встречи, замечательные события!
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВСЕХ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Дорогие форумчане!!! С наступающим Новым 2010 годом!!! 
Будьте здоровы, любимы и счастливы в наступающем году!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/104040m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*shoymama*
С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/100970.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! УРА!!!!!!!*

----------


## laro4ka09

*Дорогие мои !!! 

С наступившим НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/109164m.jpg[/IMG]

*Все, о чем МЕЧТАЛОСЬ целый год,
В новом - обязательно СЛУЧИТСЯ!
Пусть УДАЧА в двери постучится,
Много дней хороших принесет! 
Чтоб во всем по-крупному везло, 
Исполнялись планы и надежды,
Чтобы вместе с ТИГРОМ в праздник снежный
Только СЧАСТЬЕ в каждый дом вошло!* 

До скорой встречи в Новом Году!!!

----------


## Курица

> shoymama
> С днем рождения!


Ольга!!!
Пусть Новый год ВСЕГДа начинается С ТВОЕГО Дня рождения еще как минимум лет 85!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/80492.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

Поздравляю вас с Новым годом! Пусть Дед Мороз привезет слитки финансового благополучия, сверкающий радостью фейерверк добрыех вестей, хлопушки, паровоз подарков и ощущение сказки
Пусть разноветными полосками идет череда удачи и везения!

Лена

[IMG]http://*********org/84591.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла11

Снег кружится,вьюга злится
 Приближается Тигрица!
 В хрустале вино искрится-
 Что задумано-свершится!
 С Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Медведик

С НОвым Годом ВАс мои хорошие!!! Поздравляю![img]http://s18.******info/df730f4d7f165d670d50df6257e71397.gif[/img]
Желаю Вам исполнения ИСТИНЫХ желаний,....дружбы крепкой, любви нежной, изни радостной.
[img]http://s18.******info/5a704c33c4491a18ed61f1eff5ce35ec.gif[/img] Будьте счастливы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С НОвым годом)))))))))))))
[img]http://s18.******info/ededa4b00d60d46b8ef1342d04e0f1de.gif[/img]

Олюшка! Шоумама!!! С Днём рождения тебя))))))))))))))))))))) [img]http://s18.******info/e25479f8aa15d59ed0831f621f4e2cbf.gif[/img]
Твоё рождение настолько впечатлило ВЕСЬ МИР...что люди до сих пор не успокоются....говорят речи президенты, стреляют салюты)))... Пусть и твоя жизнь всегда будет яркая, эффектная, сытая и изобильная!
[img]http://s17.******info/3bacd2c882ec9d882c80af40007b2d5d.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/2e5f2036398ab853efac46d631f6cb8d.gif[/img]

----------


## Озорная

*shoymama*,

Стопроцентная тигрица, принимай поздравления от тигрицы озорной!

Олечка! 

С днем рождения поздравляю,
От всей души добра желаю!
Ты, Тигр, живи не замечая,
Как дни летят, в работе тая!
Желаю Тигру много дел, 
Чтоб заскучать он не успел!

[IMG]http://*********org/101984.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/112224.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

shoymama,

Оленька, с Днем Рождения!

Желаю, чтобы ты всегда находила ответы на те непростые вопросы, которые ставит перед нами иногда жизнь. И пусть все твои мечты обязательно исполнятся. Счастья и удачи тебе.
[IMG]http://*********org/98915.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оленька, талантливая и отзывчивая, и просто замечательная! Прямо удивительно, Новый год - и новый год в твоей жизни.... Это знак необыкновенного человека! Пусть тебе везёт во всём, так же как повезло уже самим рождением. пусть свершаются все мечты и задумки!

А это тебе десерт в утречка.....

[IMG]http://*********org/73315.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sos-veta

Дорогие друзья, вот и наступил 2010 год! Каким он будет, сложно спрогнозировать. Дух оптимизма, энергии, творчества, которым наполнен этот форум, думаю, не оставит в одиночестве кого-то из Нас! От всей души желаю Вам счастья, удачи, благополучия! Мира и радости Вашим близким! :Ok:

----------


## bulya

Оленька от всего сердца поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

*Оля, Оленька, Тигрица
Шоумама - мастерица!*
С Днем рождения!!! Сбытия всех мечт, бодрости и радости тебе, благополучия и любви!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/107106m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## лека

РЕБЯТА С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!! УРАААААААА !!!



ОЛЕНЬКА Шоумамочка С днем рождения !!!!!! 
Пусть звезды светятся в глазах твоих,
Пусть счастье, как шампанское, искрится,
Пусть слезы никогда не блещут в них,
И в сердце пусть печаль не постучится.
Пусть этот день, как песня соловья,
Перечеркнет всех хмурых дней ненастье.
Пусть жизнь твоя, как майская заря,
Приносит каждый день в ладонях счастье!


[IMG]http://*********org/97890.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## GalinaM

Олечка, с днем рождения!!! Удачи, здоровья, радости от окружающих, для которых ты превращаешь жизнь в праздник!

----------


## черника

*Оленька!* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть ангел взгляд не отводя, Присмотрит за тобою,
Пускай всю жизнь хранит тебя, Прикрыв от бед собою.
Звезда пусть сон твой бережёт, В ночной тиши сияя,
А солнце по утрам встаёт, Мрак ночи разгоняя.
Пусть ветер тучи разведёт, Что будут над тобою,
И в дождик радуга взойдёт, Соединив с душою.
Пусть будет милостивен Бог! Подарит жизнь такую,
Где ты из тысячи дорог Найдёшь свою прямую.

Всего тебе самого наилучшего! Счастья, здоровья, успехов и процветания!
[IMG]http://*********org/121445.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Mihhail8

Оля Шоумама! С Днем рождения!!!

В январе, под пляс метели,
Над снегами, в час ночной
Звездный путь дорогу стелет
Вам, конечно, не одной.
Кто в созвездие Козерога
В зимний медленный рассвет
Был рожден людьми и Богом,
Будет счастлив много лет.
Обойдут его напасти,
Не затронет и беда.
Пребывайте же во власти
Тихих радостей труда!

[IMG]http://*********org/119397.jpg[/IMG] Михаил и Лена Плигуновы

----------


## черника

Дорогие *ФОРУМЧАНЕ*, дорогие *ДРУЗЬЯ*!!! ВСЕХ - ВСЕХ - ВСЕХ с *НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!*
Счастья, радости, удачи, много-много клиентов, отзывчивых, заводных, нежадных, здоровья и благополучия!
[IMG]http://*********org/107109.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vz_event

Дорогие форумчане, всех с наступившим годом тигра! Творческих успехов, здоровья и уважения нашей работы! Я Вас люблю, спасибо, что Вы есть!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Я, как всегда, опоздун... Но по уважительной причине - работа!!!
Начну по порядку...*

Инночка - Ёжик!
С днём рождения тебя!

Пусть жизнь радует тебя каждым своим днём, родные и близкие будут здоровы и счастливы, а сердечку твоему - поменьше переживаний!

[IMG]http://*********org/130660.jpg[/IMG]


Олечка - Шоумама!
С днём рождения!

От всей души желаю тебе всего того, чего ты желаешь себе!(А ты ж себе плохого не пожелаешь, верно? :biggrin:)

[IMG]http://*********org/121444.jpg[/IMG]


Дорогие форумчане!!!
С Новым годом!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/119396.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*shoymama*,
*КовалеваСВ*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
Наталья Красникова,
 Девочки!вы- как настоящее новогоднее чудо, появились в первый день нового года!!!!!
Я от всей души поздравляю вас и желаю, чтобы все ваши мечты сбывались!!!
Это вам:



Всех форумчан с  Новым Годом!!!!!!!!!!!!
пусть самое лучшее событие уходящего года покажется самым худшим в сравнении с наступившим!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irishka

Олечка! Шоумам! Сднем рождения тебя! Счастья, творческих успехов в любви!



Ребята! Всех с Новым годом! Удачи, везения, счастья и любви!!!



Убегаю, после отработанной до 5утра ночи, бегу работать юбилей...

----------


## Барвинка

Олечка! С днём Рождения!!!
[img]http://s15.******info/fe89066d8ef2b082744c2b762cb1892e.gif[/img]

----------


## shoymama

Дорогие друзья и подружки! С Новым годом!!!

  
Счастья и удач всем в наступившем году!!!



Спасибо всем всем за поздравления.Проставляюсь. 
Прошу угощаться:

----------


## Барвинка

Оля,спасибки,ВСЁ так вкусненько. Я ,прямо таки,объелась:biggrin:

----------


## Tatiana_S

*shoymama*, 



Оленька, уже твое рождение обозначило для тебя все направление твоей жизни: мама шоу  :Ok:  Счастья тебе, зоровья, такого же неугасаемого творчества и искрящихся глаз ... Ну и много-много подарков...

----------


## Курица

*Онга*?
Наташа!!!
Сегодня День рождения и у тебя!
Желаем тебе: 
В работе - скорости, 
В здоровье - бодрости, 
В счастье - вечности, 
В жизни - бесконечности. 
От солнца - тепла, 
От людей - добра, 
От мужа - нежности, 
От друзей - любви и верности.

[IMG]http://*********org/120445.gif[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Наташа-Онга, Света Ковалева!
Девочки, с днюхой вас!*
 :040:  :018:  :016: 

*Желаю сохранить  тепла запас,
Здоровье, настроенье и фигурочки. 
И помните, что миссия у нас - 
Всю жизнь остаться в статусе Снегурочки!*

----------


## Natali_T

[IMG]http://*********org/66173m.jpg[/IMG]

Поздравляю всех с Новым годом!

----------


## Инна Р.

Всех именников с Днем рождения! Надо ж так родиться 1 числа 1 месяца!!!
 Вы первые!  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*Света Ковалева*!
С Днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/110204.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Поздравляю всю нашу семью(я имею ввиду наш форум) с Новым годом, уже наступившим!!!!
Здоровья крепкого всем и исполнения самых заветных желаний!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/111231.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Инночка*, *Оленька*, *Наташенька* и *Светочка*! Каждую из вас поздравляю с Днем рождения... Настоящей вам зимней сказки в жизни.....
[IMG]http://*********org/95871.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка!* *Милая, дорогая Шоу- мамочка!*Есть такое понятие- *мы живем на одной волне*... Тебя воспринимаю именно так...
 Порой вспоминаю нашу первую встречу в реале этой весной в Москве... :Ok: Когда мы увидели друг друга еще на подступах к общей точке  сбора Когда волей случая нас поселили в соседних номерах...
Хотя общаемся мы гораздо чаще и больше в скайпе и аське...
Нас радуют одни и те же вещи и раздражают бесят одни и те же фразы и поступки... Мы родились под разными знаками Зодиака, в разные годы и живем в разных  городах и даже странах  Но мы с тобой во многом - одинаковые...
 Потому и болит душа, что в  Крым ты приехать не смогла и что в Питере не встретимся...
 И как такому родному, близкому человеку писать дежурные слова поздравления? 
*Да ты же сама прекрасно знаешь , что я тебе желаю....* Ты меня научилась понимать без слов! 
*С Днем Рождения, Ольга!*

*Наташа- Онга, Света Ковалева!* Мы еще не знакомы в реале, но , надеюсь, что это дело поправимое...
 Всех вам благ,- счастья ,здоровья, семейного благополучия,хорошего настроения, творческого вдохновения и побольше хорошо оплачиваемых заказов

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Всех форумчанок именинниц-Снегурочек -* *с Днем рождения!* *Желаю,** чтобы во взрослой жизни всегда было место чудесам и сказкам:biggrin:!*
*А любимый форум - с Новым годом!!! Радости, тепла, света, благополучия, чтобы чередовались только самые лучшие полосочки: здоровье-радость-любовь-финансовый успех))!!!* 
Вот нашла на просторах сети видео ролик "Новогодние открытки детства". Позитивненько так!
http://go.mail.ru/framev.html?q=%ED%...uble&sf=2&fr=0

----------


## lezi

Девочки -именинницы с Днем рождения!
Любви,здоровья,счастья! И Пусть поцелует вас удача.
За вас,дорогие,поднимаю бокал.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*KAlinchik*,
 Алиночка, спасибо за поздравление с днем рождения.

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,

Оля, с Новым годом тебя или с Днём рождения?:biggrin:

*Всех девочек*, которые сегодня родились - я поздравляю!
Всего лучшего в жизни и в Новом году!

Много не пейте, а то из-за двух праздников сразу в куче - может поплохеть!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,

Вот это да! Наташа! И ты тоже???
Ты ТОЖЕ родилась у нас сегодня?
Мы многовато выпили вчера, чтобы найти всех именинников сегодня!
Я тоже хочу тебя поздравить -не только с Новым Годом, но и с Днем рождения и сказать, что ты с апреля начала потихоньку осваивать просторы нашего Форума-тихонько,шажочками...Сначала-в Позитиве, потом- в Хороших стихах, в Беседкен можно было прочитать твои посты...
Совсем недавно мы пересекались в Марьиной темке, и я знаю, как ты переживала и переживаешь за Саню, за его состояние.
Я уже привыкла видеть в пятницу твои веселые картинки в Позитиве, слова поддержки тем девочкам, которым плохо.
И, не смотря на то, что ты, по-моему, бухгалтер ("Бухгалтер,милый мой бухгалтер"!!!!), хочу сказать, что от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения как НАШУ форумчанку.

Здоровья тебе и исполнения самых невероятных желаний!

[IMG]http://*********org/87666.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Дорогие именинницы! Как здорово, что именно в этот день вы появились на свет! И праздник становится ярче и радостней! Счастья вам, творчества, любви, терпения!!!
Выбирайте - что кому...

----------


## shoymama

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Натальюшка! С днем рождения!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Наташа!Осипова!*
Так и ты у нас новогодний подарок от Деда Мороза?
Как же я не завидую твоей мамочке... Сколько-то лет назад она вместо того, чтобы наслаждаться боем курантов ,тебя рожала... 
 В результате к тебе приходят гости , дыша на тебя новогодним перегаром...И никак не хотят понять, что 1 января -не только новогодний праздник , но и *день рождения*.. Что это *ТВОЙ ДЕНЬ!*
Так что* с Днем рождения, дорогая!*
 Живи и радуйся...

----------


## jpligunova

Онга Наташа,Света Ковалева,Осипова Наталья Васильевна,с Днем рожденья вас,дорогие.Начало вашей жизни совпало с началом года,и это здорово.Дай вам Бог двойную порцию удачи,здоровья,счастья.

[IMG]http://*********org/116342.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Зажигалочка

ВСЕХ с 2010 счастливым полосатым!!!!!! Девочки и мальчики! С праздниками ВАС ВСЕХ НОВОГОДНИМИ!!!!! 
А именинниц с Днем ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!! Отличного вам настроения, девчонки!!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Дорогие именинницы! Ведь,правда, здорово праздновать свое день рождение в первый день нового года. 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/102006.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Любви, добра, исполнения самых невероятных желаний!

----------


## Ольга-63

Олечка shoumama
С днем рождения!



*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Онга Наташа,Света Ковалева,Осипова Наталья Васильевна
Девочки! И вас тоже поздравляю  с днем рождения!

----------


## Мишкина

Дорогие наши именинницы!!!!
Поздравляю! Желаю вам, чтоб все мужчины были у ваших ног...
И выглядели в этот ваш день именно ТАК....




......а НЕ ТАК..........:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*, :flower: 
*Наташенька*, хоть мы и не знакомы лично, :Aga:  хоть я понятия не имею (даже приблизительно), сколько же лет тебе сегодня исполнилось :Aga:  и совершенно не представляю, как ты выглядишь в реальной жизни :Aga: , но мне хочется поздравить тебя от всей души! Ты очень внимательна и отзывчива, :Aga:  всегда стараешься прийти на помощь, :Aga:  от твоих постов исходит теплота и дружелюбие. :Aga:  Оставайся такой же! :Ok:  Пусть будет крепким здоровье и много-много сил тебе на все добрые дела! Счастья, исполнения желаний, душевного тепла и понимания от друзей и близких! *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*kiss

----------


## julia2222

*Олечка shoumama!* :flower:  *Онга Наташа!* :flower:  *Света Ковалева*! :flower:  

*Счастья, вам, девочки! И всего самого доброго!* :br:

----------


## Айсидора

Олечка shoumama! Онга Наташа! Света Ковалева!
Поздравляю С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!

----------


## Tajussa

Осипова Наталья Васильевн,Онга Наташа, Света Ковалева!
С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/142733.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,

Натуся!  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/149900.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю счастья много-много,
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей, здоровых и веселых,
Везенья в жизни, долгих лет,
И чтобы бедам всем назло
Жилось, любилось и везло!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Онга Наташа и Света Ковалева!*

[IMG]http://*********org/193935.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*naatta*,
 Наташенька! если б форум раздавал номинации, ты б, наверняка, была бы первой претенденткой в " Самая искренная улыбка форума!"
*евгенья*,
Женя!
ДЕВЧОНОЧКИ!!!!!!!
судя по всему, в ваших часовых поясах ваши родственники и друзья уже вовсю пьют за ваше здоровье!!!!
я хочу своим скромным плечиком их слегонца подвинуть и громко крикнуть:
" ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

----------


## Lyutik

Всех всех всех с Новым годом! Новых вам идей, новых свершений, новых побед, новых неординарных решений, новых шагов, новых друзей, новых радостей и много-много удачи! Здоровья во все органы и денег во все карманы!

----------


## Djazi

*Поздравляю родной форум с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!
Будьте здоровы, счастливы, удачливы, красивы, любимы, здоровы и богаты!
Пусть фонтаном бьют новые идеи, происходят новые встречи в реале, пусть в наш дом приходят новые талантливые коллеги и пусть царит мир и взаимопонимание!*

*И ещё одно поздравление!* 
http://my.cisco.ru/static/ny2010/ru/


[IMG]http://*********org/190851.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/191875.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/193923.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Марья

Народ, сегодня Днюха у Наташки Нааты!! Давайте ее ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ!!! :biggrin:

Так, значит...Наташ, это тебе  :flower:   :flower:  :flower: 

А это моей Крупской  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

И не перепутай!!! :mad::wink::biggrin:

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯЯЯ!!!!!!!*

----------


## чижик

А давайте-ка,друзья, будем, прежде всего. все здоровы!!!! Всех коллег С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!У-р-р-р-а!!!

----------


## Медведик

Натта! Натусик мой дорогой!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения))))))
Пусть тебе живёться легко и весело, [img]http://s18.******info/d24cbe2f275849ffc2fe3ab9e3b7c5d1.gif[/img]
[img]http://s2.******info/0374b736b657ff2d36ec51bb3e9064d0.gif[/img] богато и комфортно[img]http://s2.******info/457bce93e5ec0b05e2aad86a3c298a53.gif[/img]!!!! 
Уррраааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s18.******info/b9346224024715c3db8ce3fb43d5671d.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

*shoymama*,



> Наташа-Онга, Света Ковалева!
> Девочки, с днюхой вас!


ДЕВЧЁНКИ!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ВАС!!!! СЧАСТЬЯ - БОЛЬШОГО!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Так хотелось написать хорошие стихи-поздравления тем, кого безгранично уважаю, и пыталась, но, простите, никак.... Выдохлась...До сих пор не отойду от новогоднего чеса...Тупо смотрю в монитор и не могу связать те чувства и слова, которые достойны этих великолепных, дорогих мне людей.

*Наталья Васильевна!* Люблю ваши стихи, читаю с наслаждением и что-то складываю в копилочку, чтобы потом насладиться ими вновь. От всего сердца - самые добрые пожелания в День рождения!

*Олечка! Милая Олечка!* Спасибо, что ты появилась на форуме, мгновенно став таким близким человеком, которого, кажется, знаешь тысячу лет. Яркая, искрометная,  безгранично талантливая - все это ты! Спасибо, что ты появилась здесь, как звездочка, нет, как ЗВЕЗДА, которая щедро делится своим светом с другими, потому что по-другому не умеет. Ты - друг, ты - профи, ты - Человек! Спасибо, что ты есть.
(только до сих пор не пойму - почему тигрица???)


*Всем именинникам*, кого не успела поздравить - самые добрые пожелания в День рождения!

----------


## Масяня

> naatta,





> Осипова Наталья Васильевна,


Девочки, дорогие, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ и ВАС!!!! Замечательное начало 2010 года - так много замечательных людей оказывается рождены в первые дни января!!!! Гуляем!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Земля летит привычною орбитой, 
Спеша закончить в срок свой оборот. 
И в вихре налетающих событий 
Очередной пришел к нам новый год. 

Недвижно все. На темном небосводе 
Мерцают звезды в гулкой тишине. 
Встречает этот новый год природа, 
Раскинувшись в тревожном полусне. 

Я знаю, что своими лишь руками 
Любой из нас успех себе кует. 
Но пусть на всякий случай, меж делами, 
С собой прихватит счастье новый год. 

Не знает год, что мы о нем гадаем, 
Ему желая светлого пути. 
И в это миг, на шар земной вступая, 
С веселой песней над землей летит. 

Каким он будет новый год грядущий, 
Что принесёт на этот раз с собой? 
Ответа нет... Лишь под луной бегущей 
Искрится снег дорожкой голубой. 

Все познается только лишь в сравненье. 
Невкусен хлеб, добытый без труда. 
Победы радость – лишь в преодоленье 
Преград и тягот. Было так всегда. 

Как говорят, Per Aspera ad Astra-
Путь к звёздам нас сквозь тернии ведёт. 
Увы, судьба нас балует не часто. 
Пусть повезёт нам в этот новый год!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Курица*,
*Сильва*,
*shoymama*,
*optimistka17*,
*jpligunova*,
*Зажигалочка*,
*Суперстар*,
*Ольга-63*,
*Мишкина*,
*julia2222*,
*Tajussa*,
*Ozornaya*,
*Svetllana*,
*Масяня*,

Девочки, очень приятно было читать ваши поздравления.

[IMG]http://*********org/133511.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*naatta !!!
Натусечка!!! С днём рождения!*
Твой бодрый голос вселяет уверенность, твоя энергетика пробуждает желание жить дальше, твоё чувство юмора и шутки продлевают жизнь (по крайней мере, мне!!!  :Aga: )
Наатточка! Финансовой тебе стабильности, любви, удачи! И конечно же, оставайся всегда той женщиной-цунами-праздником, какой мы тебя знаем!

[IMG]http://*********org/186758.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
Наташ!!!! Извини, я упустила что у тебя День Рождения...Поздравляю!!!!! [img]http://s2.******info/f5d10970133f6ab80203a0b4e7eedf65.gif[/img]
Ты очень щедрый и позитивный человек!!! Особенно это заметно в нашеё позитивной теме, в которой ты радуешь всех "жителей". Спасибо)) [img]http://s2.******info/766181f7d1bf7e3ed2db2845b87a287b.gif[/img]И будь счастлива!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Двух Наташек, Натулек, Наташенек с Днём Рождения!
*naatta и Осипова Наталья Васильевн* 
Как здорово, что вы есть! 

[IMG]http://*********org/142726.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*naatta* ?
Паньковой Наташи
нет лучше и краше!
Товарищи, выпьем
за нашу Наташу.
Один только взмах 
нашей Наатты ресниц,
и все (даже лошади!!!)
падают ниц!
(См.фото)

[IMG]http://*********org/190872.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогие имениники! С Днем рождения! Примите извинения за опоздание, но... лучше поздно. Светлых и радостных дней вам, улыбок и море цветов! 

[IMG]http://*********org/193947.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/193947.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/193947.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Я тоже хочу поздравить всех форумчан с наступившим годом тигра! Дорогулечки мои, вы самые лучшие, я вас всех просто обожаю!!!! Пусть радость и счастье никогда не покидают ваши дома! Пусть здоровье никогда вас не подводит, а болезни и хандра уйдут в небытие! Пусть вас все любят, и восхищаются вами!  
И пусть ваша работа или увлечение приносит и вам, и вашим близким, и вашим клиентам только истиное наслаждение!!!!

А милых именинниц - с днюхой! Радости и позитива от жизни! Яркости и радости от мира! Добра и счастья от родных и близких!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КовалеваСВ

Дорогие мои, родные, спасибо!!!
Спасибо за поздравления! Слезы на глазах от радости! Вы все, которых я никогда не видела и не знала, стали для меня по-настоящему родными и любимыми, а ваше внимание для меня так же дорого, как и внимание самого близкого человека!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!! Вас всех тоже с Новым годом, счастья, здоровья, удачи, творческих подвигов и прорывов!!! Извините, что поздно поздравляю, у меня интернет очень тормознутый, ужасная связь. ЦЕЛУЮ ВАС ВСЕХ!!! ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Панькова Наташа!*
 Прекрасная наша!
Тебя *с днем рожденья* поздравить хочу...
 Да только  ,что хочешь- я вовсе не знаю
 Звезду подарю я и промолчу....
<a href="http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.17192.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://s.******info/c09495858479ef15e2486a00bfe48331.gif" border="0" /></a>

----------


## Ильич

*shoymama*

С днем рождения!

[img]http://av5.******info/e08dd51b59186b6c70043d23d59a2995.gif[/img]

----------


## Tajussa

*naatta*
С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/186773.jpg[/IMG]
Ландыши от меня, а свои подарки 12 месяцев вручат тебе в свой срок... 
Здоровья, удачи!

----------


## jpligunova

natta!C Днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/188823.gif[/IMG]

----------


## marina 64

Всех, всех, всех поздравляю с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!! Счастья, здоровья, успехов! Пусть год ТИГРА будет полосатым, но пусть светлых полос будет больше! Всем удачи!

----------


## Мишкина

*natta*
Наташа! С Днем рождения, дорогая! Ты, как это солнышко...



А ежели вдруг....

----------


## Гвиола

Два дня не могла зайти на форум!
Девочки!
Олюшка-шоумама,две Наташеньки
поздравляю вас с Днюхами!!! Всего,всего,всего и ещё чуть -чуть,но всё от души!!! Пусть у вас всё будет замечательно!

----------


## Лерченок

у кого получилось родится под новый год и в новый год - с днем рождения!!!!! Пусть обязательно исполнятся ваши мечты. Ну и конечно, всех, всех, всех с новым годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*natta,*

Наташ, поздравляю с днем рождения! Всего тебе самого наилучшего!

[IMG]http://*********org/165292.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

А Праздник-то продолжается!
У нас столько именинниц!
*Шоумама, Онга, Ковалёва СВ, Осипова Наталья Васильевна, naata* - с Днём рождения вас, девочки! Только позитива и успеха!

*А всех форумчан - с наступившим Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством!
У нас будет всё - ОТЛИЧНО!!!*

----------


## shoymama

naatta,
*Наташенька, поздравляю!!!*

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Оленька-шоумама и Наташеньки- девочки с днем рождения! чуть с опозданием, но все же для Вас вот это:[IMG]http://*********org/188879.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

Девчонки!!! Родные мои и самые милые!!!
Спасибище вам огромное за поздравления!!! :flower: 
Вы не представляете, как я вам благодарна за все-все!!!!

Будьте все счастливы!!! Дай БОГ вам здоровья и вашим близким!!!
И пусть удача ходит за вами по пятам, и деньги сами размножаются в кармане!!!!kiss

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Шоумама, Онга, Ковалёва СВ, Осипова Наталья Васильевна, naata

[IMG]http://*********org/146903.gif[/IMG]

Девочки... извините, что с опозданием :rolleyes:

----------


## свадьба

_Сегодня день рожденье  у Лены Семёновой (Kley 80)!_

_С Днём Рождения , землячка!!!!!!!!!!_

[IMG]http://*********org/142826.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/143850.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня день рожденье  у Лены Семёновой (*Kley 80*)!


[IMG]http://*********org/177645.jpg[/IMG]

Лена, ты такая доброжелательная девушка, готовая прийти на помощь по первому зову...Пусть тебе все воздастся сторицей! Удачи тебе в ведении праздников и счастья женского,домашнего, уважения учеников и обожания деток своих(родных)...

----------


## Kley

*свадьба*,*Курица*,
Любаша, Танечка!!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо всем девочкам, которые поздравили меня в личку и в скайпе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я просто не ожидала!!!!!!!!!Даже расплакалась от радости !!!!!! Спасибо Вам, за то, что Вы появились в моей жизни!!!!!!

Я Вас всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

Как давно я не заглядывала  в эту тему.
Всех именинников с ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!!!!
Леночка!!!!! С Днем рождения!!!! Успехов, Вдохновения и Здоровья!!!!:smile::rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*Kley* 
*Леночка!!!*
Я не знаю тебя лично... НО...ты мой друг!!! Я это знаю...
Поэтому тебя сегодня поздравляю...
И бокал (вернее смотри сколько бокалов!!!) за твое здоровье поднимаю!!!
Целую... обнимаю...

----------


## sokolixa

Лена, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям, будь счастлива!
С Днём рождения!

----------


## лека

*Kley*,
Леночка с Днюхой тебя!!!! Всего самого лучшего и светлого!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tajussa

*Kley*,
Солнышко, с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/139769.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Kley*,
Леночка, поздравляю!!! 


*Цветы и букеты*

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка!* В скайпе я уже интересовалась как поживают твои ушки? тянут ли их родные и друзья?
 Подтягивайся сама до небывалых высот...
 Ты в том возрасте, когда можно даже число лет вслух называть... 
Юная и мудрая.
 Красивая и уверенная.
 Творческая и инициативная...
 Ты та, что уверенной поступью продвигается вперед... Пусть гладким будет твой путь( а  почему бы не помечтать об этом?)... И пусть будет мирное небо над твоей головой...

----------


## maknata

Ребятки!Кого не успела вовремя поздравить - извините, но лучше поздно чем никогда - С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ленусь, поздравляю! - мира и счастья, добра и тепла! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Kley
Ленусь!!!! С Днём рождения тебя))))))[img]http://s17.******info/d82453e77cddd73ef7657196d67f710a.gif[/img]
Я успела с тобой пообщаться, чему очень рада! Ты очень приятный и открытый человек! Желаю тебе быть Любимой и Любящей! [img]http://s18.******info/a1964ccfdfb670e5dda92897dcb8033d.gif[/img]Счастья тебе дорогая!!!![img]http://s17.******info/2e5f2036398ab853efac46d631f6cb8d.gif[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

* Онга, 
Ковалёва СВ, 
Осипова Наталья Васильевна,
Шоумама, 
naata
Kley,Леночка
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!!!!!*
Понимаю, что опоздала круто, но .... от всей души
ДЕВОЧКИ, это ВАМ - очень вкусно :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1021404.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010140.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Леночка очень рада виртуальному знакомству с тобой и очень жду реального!!!(в марте) поздравляю с днем рождения!!!пусть задуманное сбудется, а загаданное исполнится!!! у тебя все только начинается.... удачи в твоих начинанях!!!Юля
а это для тебя!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1039838.gif[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Девочки!!! Мальчики!!!! Сил нет, голоса вообще нет, одно удовлетворение от проведённых праздников осталось..:biggrin: :Aga: .ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ!!! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!Здоровья, удачи! Поменьше плохих, подлых людей на пути, побольше хороших!
А Леночку ещё и с днём рождения! УРА!

----------


## viki

Девченки,простите меня непутевую за опоздание,но лучше поздно,чем никогда.

* Инна - Ежик,
Наталья - Онга, 
Ковалёва СВ, 
Осипова Наталья Васильевна,
Ольга - Шоумама, 
naata,
 Леночка - Kley
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!!!!*

----------


## Озорная

*Kley*,

*Леночка,* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/998898.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kley

Девочки, милые мои, дорогие!!! Огромное спасибо за поздравления!!!! Гостей проводила и к вам  - [img]http://s17.******info/d0f702a17631ee2312e6c0e74ec4998c.gif[/img]и опять я как  на крыльях летаю. Мне так приятны ваши поздравления - не могу передать словами - такая радость переполняет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я никогда в жизни не получала столько много поздравлений! Теперь я на этих крыльях до следующего дня рождения летать буду!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Всех целую и ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

----------


## naatta

*Kley*,
 Ленуська-Клеенка!!!:biggrin:
С Днем рождения тебя!!! :flower: 
Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты и желания!!!!!
Будь всегда здорова!!! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Kley*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/1002758m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Солнце45*,
а в миру-Светлана!

С Днем рождения!!!

Светлана – от слова «свет». 

С тобою светло и душевно. 

И на сердце, и в голове, - 

Поток ощущений волшебных!

Светлана! Чудес не бывает, - 

Но рядом с тобой — мир чудес! 

Улыбка твоя освещает 

Как Солнце, всех, кто возле, здесь...

Сегодня же – твой день рождения! 

Этап на счастливом пути. 

Прими же от нас поздравления, 

И — дальше живи и свети!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1043743.jpg[/IMG]
И- "солнышко" тебе в подарок!

----------


## Озорная

*Солнце45,*

*Светлана,** поздравляю!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1007890.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Леночка и Светлана
Поздравляюс Днем рождения!
Пусть в Вашей жизни личной,
Будет все всегда отлично.

*Цветы и букеты*

----------


## maknata

Светик, Солнце - поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Светочка, с днюхой!!!

[img]http://s18.******info/f344e5f1be786ded8fbc4b77a2d0ac68.gif[/img]

----------


## optimistka17

Светлана,* пусть* Солнышко *согревает всегда твою душу...* 
Пусть будет тепло и уютно...
*Счастья тебе и здоровья крепкого не только в этот праздничный день!*:biggrin:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям наших именинниц!!!! 
Желаю вам от всей души. 
Чтоб солнышко всегда сияло, 
И чтоб смеялись малыши,
И что б любовь не покидала!

 :008:

----------


## Позитив

Светлана, поздравляю с днем рожедения! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*
вместо рожедения читать рождение (рождение считать верным)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
тьфу ты, не отошел еще после нового года.
*С  Д Н Ё М    Р О Ж Д Е Н И Я, С В Е Т Л А Н А!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Kley*,
Леночка, моя дорогая, с Днём Рождения, хоть и прошедшим, но от души. Вот такая я тётка, не успеваю вовремя.....:frown: Пусть твои крылышки несут тебя высоко-высоко и всё у тебя получается!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Солнце45*

Светлана, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!

----------


## МКШВ

Всех январских Красавиц - с Днем Рождения!!!
Здравия Души и Тела! Радости от Жизни!
Помыслов Светлых! Дел Достойных!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Всех Нас - с Рождеством!
И Будем Жить - и Знать Зачем!!!:smile:

----------


## Уралочка

*Солнце45,СВЕТЛАНА,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Самой светлой и замечательной-[IMG]http://*********ru/992596.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Я сердечно поздравляю
С Рождеством всех вас!
Счастья искренне желаю
В этот светлый час!
Пусть Вас озарит сиянье
С звездной высоты
И исполнятся желанья,
Планы и мечты.
Пусть нежданная удача
Взбудоражит кровь.
И конечно, много значат
Дружба и любовь!*

----------


## свадьба

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Джина

Дорогие форумчане! Поздравляю вас с Рождеством!!! Счастья, здоровья, мира, достатка и благополучия вам и вашим родным!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*С РОЖДЕСТВОМ РОДНЫЕ МОИ!!!!!!!*
*МИРА,ТЕПЛА,ЛЮБВИ ВАМ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1042808.gif[/IMG]

----------


## жужелица

Всех! Всех! Всех! С Новым годом! и Рождеством![IMG]http://*********ru/1021311.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всех православных христиан, поздравляю с Рождеством! 

Пусть Вифлеемская звезда укажет тебе путь, 
Туда где с верного пути помогут не свернуть.
Чтоб был господь с тобой всегда...
Горит в ночи твоя звезда!  

Коляда. коляда, открывай ворота!!!!

 :016:  :006:  :071:  :019:

----------


## Fomkina

ВСЕХ,ВСЕХ жителей форума поздравляю с самым светлым праздником-Рождеством!!!Мира,Добра,Здоровья и счастья!!!

----------


## Озорная

Вот и наступила Рождественская ночь!!!!
Всех поздравляю и желаю душевного покоя и радости!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1007772.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1046687.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## po4emy4ka

не хочу к :Ok: опировать!!! от души желаю вам здоровья, мира и удачи во всем!!!

----------


## Djazi

*С Рождеством Вас поздравляю!
И, конечно же, желаю:
Вьюга пусть на целый год,
Вам здоровья наметет,
Ветер выдует все хвори
На холодное подворье.
Снег пусть искрами кружится,
Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
А лукавая луна
В ночь любви лишит вас сна.
Пусть одна из ярких звезд
Даст талантам вашим рост,
Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!
Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1032355.gif[/IMG]

----------


## evgeda

Всех поздравляю с Рождеством!!!
И Рождество как маг - волшебник,
как драгоценный талисман.
Здоровье,бодрость и веселье,
и счастье пусть подарит вам!
[IMG]http://*********ru/988351m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Боровичанка

Поздравляю всех с Рождеством!!! 
Пусть все у вас будет хорошо: и дома, и на работе, и пусть всегда рядом будет удача!!!

----------


## КовалеваСВ

С РОЖДЕСТВОМ, ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!! Всем семейного счастья, здоровья и исполнения желаний!!!!! А всех именинников - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

----------


## sos-veta

У нас 7-е января уже сменило 8-е число, пусть добрые пожелания этого праздника от Ваших близких, родных, форумчан, отзовутся верой в доброе, светлое, искреннее! Пусть грядущий день добавит Вам сил, бодрости духа и согласия с самим собой. Храни Вас Бог

----------


## shoymama

*Дорогие коллеги и друзья!!! 
Всем-всем  - доброго рождественского вечера!!!*


*Новый год*

*А это вам - от меня Рождественские колядки*  http://files.mail.ru/FRQ9Q3

----------


## uljbka

Всех форумчан поздравляю с Рождеством



C Рождеством Вас поздравляем
И конечно же желаем:
Вьюга пусть на целый год,
Вам здоровья наметет,
Ветер выдует все хвори
На холодное подворье.
Снег пусть искрами кружится,
Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
А лукавая луна
В ночь любви лишит вас сна.
Пусть одна из ярких звезд
Даст талантам вашим рост,
Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!
Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!

----------


## Позитив

Поздравляю с Рождеством!

(как говорили древние индейцы: "лучше поздно, чем никогда")

----------


## orhideya

Всех,  всех,  всех  поздравляю   с  Рождеством  христовым!

Я сердечно поздравляю
С Рождеством всех вас!
Счастья искренне желаю
В этот светлый час!
Пусть Вас озарит сиянье
С звездной высоты
И исполнятся желанья,
Планы и мечты.
Пусть нежданная удача
Взбудоражит кровь.
И конечно, много значат
Дружба и любовь!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Irishka

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям с Рождеством! Будьте счастливы, дорогие мои форумчане!

----------


## Абюл45

Поздравляю Всех со Святками, желаю Всем самого-самого хорошего, доброго, счастливого  и светлого!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Светланка, от меня прими букет –
букет любви и моего восторга,
Пусть радует тебя он долго,
ты так прекрасна – спору нет!

Смотри, какие здесь цветы-
Любви, признанья, красоты,
Порядочности, чистоты,
Умения дружить, мечты,
Сердечности – все это ТЫ!

Желаю славных, долгих лет,
любви желаю и большого счастья,
и пусть минуют все тебя ненастья
И сохранит Господь тебя от бед...
*

----------


## shoymama

*Светулька! Поздравляю тебя! 
Умница, красавица, креативщица и 
просто добрый хороший человечек!!!*


*Цветы и букеты*

----------


## Djazi

*А я хочу поздравить Светочку_Dium c Днём рождения! И пожелать ей быть всегда такой позитивной, креативной, заводной и разносторонне увлечённой! А также хочу пожелать счастья в личной жизни!* 

*Желаю счастья в этот день,
Тепла от всех кто будет рядом.
Улыбок светлых на лице
И солнечных лучей в награду.
Неумолимо мчат года,
Их задержать не в нашей власти,
Так пусть же будет так всегда -
Чем больше лет, тем больше счастья!*

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ПУСТЬ ОТ ТВОЕЙ КРАСИВОЙ ОБОЛЬСТИТЕЛЬНОЙ УЛЫБКИ СТАНЕТ СВЕТЛЕЕ И ТЕПЛЕЕ ВОКРУГ! БУДЬ ВСЕГДА СЧАСТЛИВОЙ, ЖЕЛАННОЙ, ЛЮБИМОЙ!!!*
Фотовидеогалерея нашей Светланки:
[IMG]http://*********org/174394.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/178490.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/166202.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/171322.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/158010.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/159034.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*С днём рождения, Светочка!*
[IMG]http://*********org/145722.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

Так ребятки, я тут пока затарилась:)))

----------


## Djazi

*Так, мне бутербродики с икрой и сока гранатового :)
 А шашлычка не будет?*

----------


## Dium

*Djazi*, Оля, знаю, что ты любишь :))))тогда тебе  
и по заказу 

и для всех пару заходов и приготовим конечно же:

----------


## Djazi

Ммммммммммммм, какая вкуснятина, какой аромат!
Неужели никто не учуял, что здесь уже поляну накрывают?

----------


## insuminka

*ОЙ,чую , чую, Поздравляю Светулю С Днём Рождения!!!*


[Светлана – от слова «свет».

С тобой нам светло и душевно.

И на сердце, и в голове, -

Поток ощущений волшебных!

Светлана! Чудес не бывает, -

Но рядом с тобой — мир чудес!

Улыбка твоя освещает

Как Солнце, всех, кто возле есть

Сегодня же – твой день рождения!

Этап на счастливом пути.

Прими же от нас поздравления,

И — дальше живи и свети!

----------


## Dium

Оля, мы с тобой в такое время одни (впрочем как всегда до утра)  :smile:
P.S. спасибки *insuminka*!!! вот .. нас уже трое.. что пьемс, девушки? буду наливать.. у мну рука легкая!

----------


## shoymama

Да я до шашлыка не дошла, Оль, об бутылки "споткнулась" и все, дальше только ползком!


*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
Свет, не вдвоем, а втроем!!! Становись между нами и загадывай что хош!!! Ик! Пардон...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Сейчас ище и споем  и спляшем!

----------


## Dium

*shoymama*, окей, хочууу:


побольше заказов:

и свадебббб:

----------


## Djazi

> Становись между нами и загадывай что хош!!! Ик! Пардон...





> окей, хочууу:


Оль, давай пообещаем, что к нашему возрасту:wink: в профессии, у неё это всё будет и даже больше!:smile:

----------


## Dium

НННууу , все готово. Где все????!!!


Сеня, дичь! :))))

----------


## Djazi

> НННууу , все готово. Где все????!!!


Светланка- искусительница! Разве можно так перед сном?:wink: Ну как я теперь усну, когда вся слюной изошла? Всё, пошла я спать и  хотя бы во сне хочу побывать у тебя в гостях на твоей днюхе!:smile:

----------


## Dium

и вместо хлебушка:))))

----------


## Озорная

*Dium*,

Светочка, с днем рождения! Всего тебе самого доброго! Пусть все твои желания исполнятся!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/162111.gif[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Светуль, я-таки доползла до стола и буду есть и спать одновременно! А насчет будет: конечно будет!!! Мы этого тебе очень-очень желаем!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Dium

Ой, как здоровооо!!!! Спасибки за поздравлялки! Желалки!!! А кричалки?! не были :))))  Думаю, если бы не тамадея, тут бы уже застолье было бы полным ходом!!!!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Dium*,
Светланка с днем рождения!!!
а вот и кричалка

КРИЧАЛКА: "И до дна все выпиваем"

Сегодня мы сюда пришли, 
Все подарки принесли.
день рожденья отмечаем…

форумчане: И до дна все выпиваем!

Наша Светочка довольная сидит
И загадочно сегодня на гостей глядит.
Мы тебя от души поздравляем…

форумчане: И до дна за тебя выпиваем!

желанья, что загадала чуть выше
сбудутся!очень верь! ты слышишь...
Лучшей всегда оставаться желаем…

форумчане: Мы до дна за тебя выпиваем!

Поздравленья разные звучат,
Все друзья поздравить спешат.
вновь бокал за тебя наполняем…

форумчане:И до дна за тебя выпиваем!
[IMG]http://*********org/144688.jpg[/IMG]
а для разнообразия... и чтобы всем хватило-
[IMG]http://*********org/133424.jpg[/IMG]

с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Dium,СВЕТУЛЕЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
Не забывай, что мы очень любим тебя!!!
 [IMG]http://*********org/156978.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

Светулечка, с Днём Рождения.желаю, чтобы весь мир лежал у твоих ног, всё что задумалось, то исполнилось! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## naatta

Светулечку-Дюймовочку поздравляю с Днем рожденьичка!!!:biggrin:
Будь всегда умничкой!!! Здоровой и задорной!!! :flower: 
Радуй нас своим общением!!!
И почаще тебе окунаться в захватывающий мир праздников и сумасшедших идей!!! :Ok:

----------


## tataluna

Светочка! 
Всего лучшего, доброго, сладкого, желанного!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Светланка!!!!!! Дюймовочка!!!!!!!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!

Здоровья тебе крепкого, Оптимизма солнечного и  Энергии неиссякаемой!!!!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

Дюймовочка!
Светочка,от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!

Желаю, чтобы в Новом году тебя встретили масса неожиданных сюрпризов,
мешки добра,заказов и нового реквизита.

Чтоб с улыбкой начинался твой день и уверенностью, что жизнь- прекрасна !!!

----------


## Dium

Солнышки, Вы мне так согрели душу своими поделаниями, я вас

----------


## zizi

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

СВЕТОЧКА!!!

Пусть в жизни будет все прекрасно:
Изящно! Сладко! Нежно! Страстно!
Блестяще! Ярко! Фантастично!
Красиво! Модно и практично!
Беспечно! Вкусно! Аппетитно!
Необычайно! Колоритно!
Удачно! Просто безупречно!
И с удовольствием, конечно!!!

----------


## Позитив

Света с днем рождения!!! :flower: 

Поздравляю всех граждан Российской Федерациии с наступлением первой рабочей недели в 2010 году!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Поздравляю всех граждан Российской Федерациии с наступлением первой рабочей недели в 2010 году!!


 Вы хотели сказать стран СНГ ??? Насчёт первой рабочей недели...Действительно, всем праздникам праздник!:biggrin:

----------


## Позитив

> Вы хотели сказать стран СНГ ???


И их тоже!!!

----------


## о-ля-ля

Светлана,Дюймовочка.
Поздравляю с днём рождения.Желаю, чтоб всегда оставалась такой же фантазёркой, выдумщицей,Мне очень импонирует скурпулёзность с которой ты относишься к каждой мелочи в работе. Наблюдая как ты шлифуешь всё до мелочей в своей работе, хочется пожелать, чтобы только жемчужными россыпями был усыпан твой путь. Удачи и всего самого яркого и светлого.

----------


## чижик

Светуля! С днём рождения! вчера в тему не заглянула - и чуть не пропустила твой праздник...Удачи, здоровья! И любви! И заказов побольше! И чтоб желания исполнялись! И чтоб всё у тебя в жизни получалось! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Элен

*Поздравляю "тамадейцев" со СВЕРШЕНИЕМ встречи!*
Незабываемых вам впечатлений и отличного настроения,а ещё побольше сил,ведь спать вам придётся так мало,а может и совсем не придётся...

----------


## Наталюшка

Понимаю, что с большим опозданием, но, ДЕВЧОНКИ!!!!
Наташа-Онга, Света Ковалева, Осипова Наталья Васильевна, Оля-Шоумама, Ната, Лена-Kley, Света-Солнце, Света-Dium!!!!
С Рождением вас всех... здоровья такого же крепкого, как у нас в Сибири морозы!!!

Алина-KAlinchik, с новым званием... и пусть оно будет не последним!!!

ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН! с Новым годом!!!! и пусть в этом году ничто никогда неомрачит вас!

----------


## Kley

*Dium*,
 Светочка, с Днём рождения!!! И пусть в твоей жизни будет побольше замечательных празников, таких какие ты даришь детишкам!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

СВЕТЛАНКА!  С днем рождения! И удачи!

[IMG]http://*********org/193683.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Dium*,
 Светочка, с Днём рождения!!!  Пусть птица счастья несёт тебя навстречу мечте!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Светулька-дюймовочка! Поздравляю! Счастья и удачи!

----------


## Irishka

Светик! Дюймовочка! Чуть не пропустила такое событие! Счастья тебе, любви, везения и удачи! Оставайся такой, какой я тебя узнала в Одессе - жизнерадостной, веселой, надежным другом и неисправимой оптимисткой!

----------


## Dium

*Спасибочки :smile: всем всем всем!!!*   :Oj:

----------


## Абюл45

Светланка, пусть поздно, но лучше, чем никогда, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!! УДАЧИ,СЧАСТЬЯ И МНОГО ПОЗИТИВА!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

Светуля, солнышко! Прости, меня козу! (я - как и ты Козерожка) :biggrin:. Я ведь одна из первых набрала тебе поздравлялку! Но Анжелла меня отвлекла... Нет, я очень рада была общению с ней, потому что ТАК мы с ней давно уже не общались, проболтали до самого автобуса и я поздравление так и не отправила!!!  :Oj: 

*ДОРОГАЯ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ПОБОЛЬШЕ В ЖИЗНИ РАДОСТНЫХ И СЧАСТЛИВЫХ ДНЕЙ!*

----------


## Наталюшка

labuhi, с Днем Рождения!!!

----------


## uljbka

всех форумчан поздравляю со Старым Новым годом!


О, этот вечно «Старый» Новый год!
Последнее весёлое гулянье!
Задумчивый филолог не поймёт,
В чём суть такого словосочетанья.

Как может Старый – Новым годом быть?
Как может Новый – называться Старым?
Сквозь время праздник мчится во всю прыть
Безумным русским радостным угаром.

Гуляем – где неделя, там и две.
И во дворе у новогодней ёлки
Январь осыпал, юн и вдохновен,
Искристыми брильянтами иголки.

Скрипит лукаво под ногой снежок,
По горке ледяной несутся санки.
А Пёс доел последний пирожок
И уступил Кабанчику лежанку.

Опять есть мандарины и салат!
Шампанское заманчиво и колко.
И стар, и млад плясать у ёлки рад,
А Дед Мороз с мешком – опять у ёлки.

Гаданья, фейерверки, звонкий смех -
Кому страшны январские морозы?
Не перечесть нам праздничных утех,
Не описать ни рифмами, ни прозой.

Филолог зарубежный не поймёт,
Но – рождены мы русскими недаром:
Мы весело встречаем Новый год!
Ещё бодрее - вечно Новый «Старый»!

----------


## Kescha

[img]http://s15.******info/8ed46eaeebfbdaa9807323e5c8b8e6d9.gif[/img]

запоздало, но от всего сердца(только сейчас зашла сюда ) поздравляю всех с (прошедшими ) днями рождения, праздниками и присоеденяюсь ко всем тёплым пожеланиям!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

Всех форумчан поздравляю с Новогодними праздниками, Рождеством и Старым Новым годом! Пусть сбудутся ваши желания, которые вы загадали в последние минуты уходящего года. Пусть наступивший 2010 год будет успешным, счастливым и ярким! Пусть в каждой семье царит здоровье, счастье, благополучие! 
[IMG]http://*********org/169199.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Встречайте Старый новый год! 
Он столько радости несет! 
Огнями елка светит, 
И ждут подарков дети, 

А кто постарше - свечи жгут, 
Судьбу пытают, чуда ждут. 
Гадания в разгаре: 
Одной год быть или в паре? 

Башмак бросают за порог, 
В стакан с водой трусят желток, 
Над воском замирают, 
Горошины считают, 

Бумагу жгут, на тень глядят, 
А свечи в зеркале дрожат... 
И веселится весь народ 
Под старый новый год. 

Поздравить с праздником хотим, 
Он всеми русскими любим! 
Сулим вам процветанья 
Без всякого гаданья!

----------


## Крымчанка

Ёжик, Шоумама, Онга, Ковалёва СВ, Осипова Наталья Васильевна, naata, Kley, Солнце45, Dium всех вас девочки с прошедшими днями рождения! Извините, что с опозданием. А пусть этот праздник для вас продолжается! Счастья вам и любви, исполнения желаний. Вам столько сказали хороших, приятных и добрых слов, что я только присоединюсь к ним.
Спасибо вам, за то, что вы есть на нашем форуме. Ни с кем из вас я не знакома в реале,а жаль:frown:, но значит, у меня ещё будут приятные моменты при реальном знакомстве. Но с многими из вас я общаюсь в личке (ААА скайпа пока так и нет), и мне, кажется, что вы мне такие родные и близкие. Спасибо девчёнки!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/192739.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

myworld7

Анечка, с днем рождения!

Пусть в день рожденья твоего 
Тепло родных тебя согреет. 
А с ним не страшно ничего, 
Хоть снег летит, хоть ветер веет.

----------


## Абюл45

ВСТРЕЧАЙТЕ СТАРЫЙ НОВЫЙ ГОД!!! ХОЧУ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЛЮБВИ, ВНИМАНИЯ И ПРОЩЕНИЯ. ЭТО ТО, ЧТО ДЕЛАЕТ НАС ДОБРЕЕ И ЧИЩЕ. СО СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Светочка-Дюймовочка,хоть и с опозданием,но прими мои поздравления и самые наилучшие пожелания с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/138471m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kley

*myworld7*, 

*Анечка*, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

----------


## bulya

*Ребятушки, ВСЕХ со СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!Всем удачи и исполнения заветных мечт!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

Аня, поздравляю С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Люди! Очень грущу, что физически невозможно успеть сказать всем хорошим, достойным, ярким и интересным людям теплые слова поздравлений в их День рождения. Но чрезвычайно радостно от того, что таких людей очень-очень много!!!
*На форуме Днюхи бывают так часто,* 
*И всем именинницам желаю я счастья -* 
*Дюймовочке - Свете - чтоб все получалось,*
*naate - любое чтоб дело удачей венчалось,*
*myworld7 - обалденная наша Анюта -*
*за кукол спасибо, тепла и уюта!*
*А Инне, которая Бурный Поток -* 
*Чтоб треснул от тысяч твой кошелек:biggrin:!*
*Всем вместе - чтоб пожеланья смешались*
*И в миксе гармонии каждой достались,* 
*А всем форумчанам желаю с походом*
*Душой молодеть! Со Старым Новым годом:smile:!!!*

----------


## shoymama

_Анечка!    
Поздравляю!!!_

----------


## Наталюшка

БуРнЫй ПоТоК, Инна, с днем рождения!!!! любви, счастья, исполнения желаний!!!!

----------


## Курица

Инна!
Бурный ПОТОК!
"Какая ж молодая ты пока ещё,
Девочка моя!"
Я рада, что мне удалось поздравить тебя "вживую", прямо на Тамадее!
Надеюсь, что ЛАДОШКИ, согретые теплом наших сердец, со словами пожеланий, девчонки-январские именинницы увезли с собой!
Марине Бариновой-за воплощенную идею-респект и уважуха!

И всё же я Инне подарю пару секунд ностальгии!
Это-момент "погрузки" в маршрутку и отъезда "ЗАуральской делегации".*Иннуся*- именинница  там тоже есть!

http://files.mail.ru/BOW4K9

----------


## Уралочка

*ИННОЧКА,Бурный поток и АНЕЧКА. 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/135186.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Анечка, Инна с днём рождения, дорогие!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/145429.gif[/IMG]
Вам желаю здоровья и счастья. Может это банально, но очень важно в жизни каждого из нас а ещё ...:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/153621.jpg[/IMG]

Инночка, а с твоей сказкой я познакомилась  ещё задолго до форума. В инете попался "Теремок" с лягушкой - выпивушкой:biggrin:. Работала я с ней около года.  И, только, попав на форум я узнала кто автор сказочки, за неё тебе отдельное огромное спасибо!!!  :flower:

----------


## romashakun

Светочка! Дюймовочка! Извини, что с опозданием, поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!  Счастья, удачи и только всего хорошего. Ты - замечательная!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ой, чуть не забыла. Инночка! Бурный поток, поздравляю с Днем Рождения!  Побольше радости, улыбок и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Инна!
С Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Гвиола

Присоединяюсь ко всему выше сказанному! Особенно примазываюсь к тюльпановому букету!Девочки,с Днюхой!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Светланка, Анютка, Инна*. Девочки - [B]\КОЗЕРОЖКИ. [/B]Будьте всегда упорными. но не упёртыми. Дорыми, но не бесхребетными. Яркими. но не высокомерными. Знак КОЗЕРОГА - Знак Бога. Так дай вам БОГ всех благ, мира. душевного равновесия и огромной ЛЮБВИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксю-ша

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксюшка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я пришла к тебе с рассветом!!! :Vah:  Ну, или почтиkuku
Пусть уже, раз и навсегда, ты научишься не зависеть от чьего бы то ни было мнения. 
Нежелание обидеть или невольно ранить - это одно, а солнце в животе, не позволяющее тебе "долбить" изнутри саму себя - абсолютно другое!  :Aga: 
Пусть тебя окружают искренне любящие люди, которым ничего не нужно объяснять, п.ч. они и без слов тебя слышат :Aga: 
Пусть детки будут благодарными, родители - здоровыми, а ты счастливой!
И пусть твое счастье не зависит от того, рядом сейчас Мужчина мечты или он "в пути"...

ну, и Марину Ивановну не могу не вспомнить...
Быть как стебель, и быть, как сталь
в жизни, где мы так мало можем,
Шоколадом лечить печаль
и смеяться в лицо прохожим!

С днем, Ксень! Будут проблемы, свисти или просто подумай о том, что неплохо было бы, если бы друзья примчались. Примчусь. Езды-то всего сутки :Vah:  
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

КСЕНИЯ, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

[IMG]http://*********org/172151.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 Ксюшенька, "инопланетная девушка"!!!:smile: С Днем рождения!!! Пусть все то, что написали форумчане в "бабочке" обязательно сбудется!!!
Будь любимой и незаменимой!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/173175m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/177271m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Ксюш, с Днем рождения! 
В одной песенке поётся: "День рождения - грустный праздник"...  
Желаю, чтобы этот праздник для тебя всегда оставался для тебя весёлым! :wink:.. Особенно, когда ты увидишь, сколько друзей тебя сегодня поздравляет! .. За тебя* _

... тебе:_ 
[IMG]http://*********org/146551.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Ксюха, воробышек ты наш, с Днем рождения тебя!!!* 
Будь счастлива, реализуй все свои планы и придумай новые, чтобы быстрая речка твоего творчества никогда не иссякла.

----------


## Барвинка

*Ксюшенька!*
С днём рождения!
[img]http://s17.******info/c2efa997c7a84d26431e8dbaa9d31338.gif[/img]
[img]http://s18.******info/156d25ca0f85972535224bc1bd443160.gif[/img]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********org/157577.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## GalinaM

Ксюша, очень хочется быть в числе тех, кто поздравляет тебя с Днем рождения! Радости тебе, улыбок и любимых людей рядом! Пусть радость которую ты даришь людям, возвращается к тебе в геометрической прогрессии! :Oj:

----------


## Sens

Не могу не поделится с форумом радостным событием - у нас с мужем сегодня юбилей - 10 лет вместе. А как вчера...

----------


## чижик

Инна, Аня, Ксюша! Девулечки! С днём рождения! Всего-всего!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> у нас с мужем сегодня юбилей - 10 лет вместе. А как вчера...


Поздравляю, Ань!  :flower: .... 

[IMG]http://*********org/182149.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*Sens*,
Анечка, поздравляю!
[IMG]http://*********org/146310.jpg[/IMG] 
Ксюня, а это для тебя, в честь Дня рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/136070.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

_Ксюшенька! Нежная, трепетная и немножко загадочная...  Поздравляю!!!
Оставайся такой и впредь, светлый, одухотворенный человечек. Счастья тебе!!!_

----------


## МКШВ

*Sens*!!!
Аня, от всей души _ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!_
И пусть еще через 10 лет всё будет, как... ПОЗАВЧЕРА !!!
[IMG]http://*********org/137106.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Sens*,
 Поздравляю с прекрасной датой!!!! И ещё - десять раз по столько же прожить вместе в любви и взаимопонимании!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*Анечка! Поздравляю! Горько!!!*

----------


## МКШВ

Ксения!!! С Днем Рождения!!! Гуляй, ВОЛГОГРАДИЩЕ!!!

Извини, цветов не было - просто САЛЮТ !!!

[IMG]http://*********org/152471.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Анечка с  первым десятилетием :flower:  не за горами и второе:smile:, 
Ксюшка поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

*Ксения Высоцкая*,

Ксения!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
Будь счасливой , любимой , очаровательной и мудрой женщиной! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[QUOTE=Sens;2575704]Не могу не поделится с форумом радостным событием - у нас с мужем сегодня юбилей - 10 лет вместе. А как вчера...QUOTE]

Анечка, от души поздравляю!
И пусть через 20, 30, 40 50...лет все тоже будет "как вчера"!          :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ксюшенька!!*!
*Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!!
Пусть как в  фокусах ,в твоей жизни будет сказка! волшебство и чудо!!!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Sens*,
 Аннушка, с радостным событием! Долгих лет в любви и согласии!


Ксюшенька! С Днем рождения! Самого доброго и светлого тебе!

----------


## Курица

За несколько минут до начала нового дня, который-не Ксюшин День рождения, запыхавшаяся Курица хочет сказать свои слова для её поздравления!!!
Итак, Ксюша!
С Днем, когда ты появилась на свет!!!
С прекрасным морозным, бодрящим днем нового года, который сделал нас мудрее!!! С твоим праздником, с твоим триумфом, с теми прекрасными минутами, которые бывают не очень часто - только тогда, когда тебе говаорят много -много добрых слов!!!
Ксюш,ты такая маленькая!Но-такая взрослая.Сильная! Всё ты сможешь! Всё у тебя получится! Ты упорная и даже где-то упёртая!Ты умеешь добиться своего.Ты-фокусница, наконец...Ежели чего мало ли что- "трах-тиби-дох!!!"-ты ж даже узлы развязывешь почти "гордиевы".
Значит, у тебя ВСЁ получится!!!
С праздником!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/150444.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

Ксюшенька, солнышко маленькое, хоть я тебя уже и поздравила в скайпе, но хочу еще и здесь сказать

[IMG]http://*********org/138151.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть тебе удача сопутствует во всех делах, а в жизни будет множество интересных и восхитительных событий! Никогда не отчаивайся и не унывай!!! Я тебя люблю!  :018:

----------


## чижик

Анютка! Sens! Модельер ты мой ( кто не знает, штук 7 шикарных вечерних нарядов мне наколдовала!) Извини, я тебя за компанию с Инной и Ксюшей с днём рождения поздравила ( а ты, вежливая девочка, ещё и спасибки нажала!:biggrin:), а надо бы - с днём свадьбы! Зарапортовалась... Желаю тебе ещё много лет вместе с мужем прожить, самое главное, В ДРУЖБЕ!!! ( я-то уже летом 25-летие отметила...)Любви вам, хорошего настроения, друзей настоящих!..Будь счастлива. И прости ещё раз - не доглядела! :Tu:

----------


## Наталюшка

Ксения Высоцкая,
Ксюша, с Днем Рождения тебя... улыбок, радости, счастья!!!!

----------


## lezi

Девочки простите,но лучше поздно чем никогда.
Поздравляю всех именинников с Днем рождения! 
Любви,добра и понимания
Счастья,радости сполна 
И троекратное Ура-Ура-УРААААА!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Я тоже по причине отсутствия очень многих не поздравила! Но это не значит, что не хотела!
*Светочка - Дюймовочка!*
Счастья, любви, здоровья!

[IMG]http://*********org/160701.gif[/IMG] 

*Инна - Бурный поток!*
Мы тебя уже поздравили в поезде, но ещё раз хочу пожелать тебе всего самого доброго!

[IMG]http://*********org/149437.gif[/IMG]

*Ксюша Высоцкая!*
Счастья - личного прежде всего, успеха, радости!

[IMG]http://*********org/152509.gif[/IMG]

*Аня - Сенс!*
Непроходящей любви ещё на многие годы!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/142269.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие  девчонки!...опять опоздала,только что "доползла ".
с днём рождения вас! пусть сопутствует Вам удача,крепкого здоровья и побольше новых друзей!!!*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Надеюсь, что ЛАДОШКИ, согретые теплом наших сердец, со словами пожеланий, девчонки-январские именинницы увезли с собой!


еще как увезла, Ларико мне помогла довести их до Тюмени, а там я уже забрала у нее, и все таки довезла до дому, теперь хочу прогладить все, и повешать на стенку. Идея супер, в отчетах скопировала себе фотку, где мы все с этими ладошками! Танюшка, спасибо тебе за видео, будем надеяться, что хотя бы за ночь оно скачается, у меня же инет фуфлыжный (другого слова не подобрать, не могла сегодня пол дня вообще на форум зайти) поэтому я его домучаю и скачаю этот подарок.




> Работала я с ней около года. И, только, попав на форум я узнала кто автор сказочки, за неё тебе отдельное огромное спасибо!!!


так приятно осозновать, что кто-то пользуется твоими идеями, я очень рада, что кому-то понравилось) сама попробовала несколько раз, но как то забросила. Вот хочу сделать нарезки, и снова в бой)))

Девочки, всем всем спасибо за поздравления, даже и не думала, что столько человек меня тут поздравит, очень приятно.

А я хочу поздравить волшебницу Ксюшку,которая всех покорила на тамадее своим обоянием, и фокусами, и Анечку, которая безотказно дарит свое вдохновение всем жаждущим, твои стихи и песни живут уже годами, и будут жить еще тысячу лет!!!

----------


## Касатик

Анечка *Sens,*
* С Днем свадьбы!!! Пусть совместная жизнь будет такой же наполненной, яркой, счастливой и одаренной всеми благами, как твой восхитительный талант!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/161786m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
*Инночка,* поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения и желаю тебе богатых учителей и состоятельных клиентов на весь новый год твоей жизни!!!:smile: Да поможет тебе в этом Самюэль Батлер!:wink:[IMG]http://*********org/132090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Всех, кого пропустила- ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! 
А сегодня Юрия Борисовича можно поздравлять уже!
Юрочка! Спасибо тебе огромное за то, что ты по первой просьбе всегда откликаешься ! За то что искренне любишь этот форум и нас тетенек-зануд!!!
Мы тебя тоже любим! Надеюсь, что сможешь прочитать в свой ДР, все что тебе напишут! Выздоравливай! От всей души желаю тебе именно этого! а остальное приложится!
Ну а подарок тебе выложила сегодня Пеструшка-Танюшка в Питерской темке!
Юра! Мы ждем твоего появления на форуме!!!  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

*С днем рождения, Юрочка!**Выздоравливай,Юрочка!!!!!!!!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, и я пропустила.....:frown:  Я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям, а значит они сбудутся у вас вдвойне!!!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Юра, дорогой наш, неповторимый, своеобразный, ставший для многих своим парнем в доску и всеми любимый, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! И пусть у тебя всё сбудется!!!!!!*

----------


## maknata

Всех именинников с днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## Лерченок

Юрочка Борисович!!!!!!!!!!!! с бездиком (как говорят мои детки)!!!!!!!!!!!! С днем рождения, ты нам нужен и не пугай нас больше больницами! Здоровья тебе, радости и хорошего настроения, Мы тебя любим!!!!

----------


## чижик

Борисыч! Друг! С днём рождения! Здоровья тебе! Мы тебя любим!

----------


## Наталюшка

Юрий Борисович!

----------


## Курица

> Юра, дорогой наш, неповторимый, своеобразный, ставший для многих своим парнем в доску и всеми любимый,


Ну вот, как всегда!
Мои любимые девчонки читают мои мысли, облекая их в слова с точностью до 100%!!!

Борисыч, миленький!Именно ТАК (действует,наверное, "коллективное бессознательное" твоего "гарема"!) и хотела я к тебе обратиться.

ЭТО ЗНАК, ЧТО В СВЕТЛЫЙ ДЕНЬ КРЕЩЕНЬЯ
ПРАЗДНУЕТ ПОТАНИН ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!

Хочу надеяться , НЕТ, я верю, что всё самое страшное-позади. Иначе и быть не может-та волна энергетики, которая, всё на пути сметая, летела из Питера в Вологду, на пути нагревая воздух и растопляя лёд(для тех,кто не понял-Ларочка писала. что в Райволе во второй день температура поднялась с минус 16 до минус 5...мы-то это помним, а почему ТАК случилось, я поняла только, начав писать ЭТОТ пост-поздравление Ю.Б. :Aga: 

Здоровья тебе!
И - возвращения ДОМОЙ!
До новых встреч-в эфире и в реале.

С любовью,одна из твоих "наложниц"-старушка -Курица

----------


## Сильва

Юрий Борисыч, с Днём рождения! Ждём на форуме!

----------


## bulya

Юрий Борисович, С днём Рождения !Скорейшего выздоровления!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Друзья мои, всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!!!!

*ЮРИЙ БОРИСРВИЧ, скорейшего выздоровления и прими искренние пожелания добра и мира в твой день рождения*

----------


## Ольга-63

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЮРОЧКА!   
ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙ!   
МЫ ВСЕ ТЕБЯ ЛЮБИМ И ОЧЕНЬ ЖДЕМ!

----------


## NikaPearl

*Пусть крещенские морозы освещают ваши грёзы.
Ангела дыханья пусть прогоняет вашу грусть.
Пусть крещенская вода даст здоровья на года!
Дом ваш пусть наполнят пеньем Ангелы!*

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ЮрочкаБАрисыч! ДОРОГОЙ! 
Ты родился в счастливый день, и жизнь у тебя счастливая - у тебя красавица дочь. у тебя преданные подруги Наташки, и у тебя огромное море форумчан-друзей!!! И  ты счастливчик, это сразу видно - благодаря только Господу Богу ты с нами!!!

Юрочка, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения, именно с новым днём рождения-водокрещения. желаю тебе мира и любви!!!
Пы.Сы. Юр, ты не поверишь, но мой муж, не зная тебя ни в реале. ни в виртуале, очень и очень тебя уважает..Уж поверь мне. это очень и очень редкое проявление чуЙств со стороны моего мужа! Это дорогого стоит!))))))))))))))))))))))))
ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙ! ДО ВСТРЕЧИ!
Я тебя очень и очень ...сильно-сильно...А-БА-ЖА-ЮЮЮЮЮ!

----------


## Анюша

Уважаемый, Юрий Борисович!!!! С Днем Рождения!!!! Здоровья вам побольше и покрепче!!!!

----------


## Масяня

ЮРИЙ БОРИСОВИЧ!!!! 

Прими поздравления от всей нашей семьи, знающей тебя не виртуально, а лично: от меня, Саши и бравого солдата Мишки!

Ты больше нас так не пугай, давай - выздоравливай поскорее, потому как без тебя - встречи в реале не воспринимаются полно! 

Юрчик - здоровья - здоровья и ещё раз здоровья!!!!

----------


## Касатик

_Милые девочки, вчера Юрик очень переживал, что не сможет вас поблагодарить за поздравления (и как догадался, что они будут:eek::biggrin:). Я его успокоила, сказав, что поблагодарю вас, дорогие, от его имени, что и делаю!_
[IMG]http://*********org/183098m.gif[/IMG]
Спасибо вам, дорогие!!! Он очень-очень вам признателен, благодарен и, вообще, влюблен в вас!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Юрочка Борисыч!*
*С днём рождения, дорогой!*
Здоровья тебе - прежде всего, благополучия и удачи!
Такие добрые и бескорыстные люди встречаются редко - так будь с нами!
[IMG]http://*********org/151344.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

Юрий Борисович, ... Юра ....,Юрочка!!!
Поздравляю, желаю, люблю!

Надеюсь, что "НАШЕ ЛЕКАРСТВО" подействовало - ты  практически здоров!!!

Поэтому начинай собирать дорожную сумку на Питерскую ТАМАДЕЮ 2011, место в списке под номером 1 за тобой , правда Ёжик?

И никаких  отгововор и отмазок , просто должен быть , и все!!  Мы ждем!

 :Victory:

----------


## Озорная

*Наш славный Юрочка,*

[IMG]http://*********org/171828.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/171828.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/171828.gif[/IMG]

 [IMG]http://*********org/161588.jpg[/IMG]

*ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙ СКОРЕЕ!!!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Юрий Борисович, с днем рождения!

Пусть умчатся подальше невзгоды, 
И поменьше обидных потерь 
В жизни - только "хорошей погоды", 
Рядом - только надежных друзей!

[IMG]http://*********org/182071.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Всем   приветик!  От  всей  души  поздравляю    Всех  с  Крешением!
Пусть святая вода смоет боль и досаду,
Пусть недуг и недруг уйдут далеко,
В светлый праздник Крещенья желаю отрады,
На душе и на сердце пусть будет легко!

Я   сегодня   купалась   так   классно     как  будто    заново  родилась.  Такой   бодряк.  Охота     горы  свернуть.
  Еще  раз  всех   с  праздником.  Да    хранит  пусть   вас  всех  Господь.

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Юрий Борисович!!!
Поздравляю с днем твоего рождения!!!
пусть он будет для тебя радостным и счастливым!!!
Желаю любви и благополучия!!!*



*Надеюсь, что еще увидимся )))*

----------


## lezi

Юрочка Борисович!!!!
С днем рождения тебя дорогой. 
Пусть в день рожденья твоего
Тепло друзей  тебя согреет,
А с ним не страшно ничего,
Хоть снег летит, хоть ветер веет!

----------


## Tajussa

*Юрий Борисович*
С днем рождения! 
[IMG]http://*********org/167773.jpg[/IMG]
Здоровья, здоровья и еще раз здоровья!

----------


## Kescha

[img]http://s13.******info/df9c6c64b996f427ae95a23bdb4a0dfa.gif[/img]



*хочется поздравить с днём рождения , хоть я не знакома с вами ,Юрий  Борисович.Но у вас столько друзей!!!! которые болеют за Вас.Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!*

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
*В Крещенский сочельник
Желаю о хворях забыть,
Святою водою
И сердце, и душу омыть.
Чтоб видеть, как ясно сияет
Над нами звезда,
Чтоб слышать, как в зимних озерах
Играет вода.
Пусть зимы суровы,
Дождемся мы вести благой:
Душа возродилась
И больше не будет другой.
Мы верим, мы знаем -
Нас радость великая ждет,
И Пасха Святая
На смену метелям придет!*

----------


## sokolixa

*Юрий Борисович* - огромный мешок здоровья,


ну и денег, конечно!


*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## shoymama

*Борисович! 
С Днюхой тебя, дорогой!*

----------


## КартинкаИр

ЮРОЧКА! ДОРОГОЙ! 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
Всего тебя самого,Самого..... 
Пусть АНГЕЛЫ ХРАНИТЕЛИ всегда будут с тобой......
 Мы тебя все любим!!!

С большим нетерпением жду встречи с тобой в Крыму!!!

----------


## shoymama

Людочка! 
Оптимисточка ты моя дорогая!!!
Поздравляю от души!!!


Пусть жизнь тебя только радует и балует.



Уважаю, восхищаюсь и люблю!!!





И перехожу на новую валюту:

----------


## Масяня

*shoymama*,


Успела - таки первой поздравить Люду!!!

От меня тост второй!

Людочка, будь всегда

Л - лучшей
Ю - юморной
Д - дивной
М - милой
И - искромётной
Л - лиричной
А - артистичной, 

просто БУДЬ!! Потому что в тебе собран целый букет талантов, что даже добавить нечего. С днём рождения!!!

----------


## Курица

Ну, а я тогда ТРЕТЬЕЙ буду!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/168603m.jpg[/IMG]
Сообразим сейчас соСветиком и Ольгой на троих, и ...всё выскажем. что на душе!!!

Пусть *череда счастливых  встреч*
*Позволит молодость сберечь*! 
Пусть счастье, словно мотылек, 
С цветка порхает на цветок!

Пусть каждый промелькнувший миг 
Осветит солнца яркий блик, 
А каждый пробежавший час 
Пусть станет праздником для нас!

С Днем рождения!!!
А я желаю, чтобы *череда встреч*(поездок в гости)тянулась и тянулась, чтобы на это у тебя всегда хватало денег,здоровья и желания!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

И я, и я, и я пристараиваюсь за нашей модераторшей Танюшей с поздравлениями для самой оптимистичной форумчанки!
Люда!
Желаю мира и добра!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Когда Википедия давала ответ на вопрос, что же такое *оптимизм*?  пошли очень простым путем - точно срисовали  портрет *Оптимистки 17* (см. ниже)
*Оптимизм* — взгляд на жизнь с позитивной точки зрения,  уверенность в лучшем будущем. Оптимизм утверждает, что мир замечателен, из любой ситуации есть выход, все получится хорошо, все люди, в общем, хорошие...

*Мой друг! Тебе я поздравленья
пытаюсь  нынче посвятить…
И не могу я скрыть волненья…
Позволь тебя БЛАГОДАРИТЬ!

Благодарю тебя за дружбу,
за щедрость, честность, доброту.
За яркий ум, и безотказность,
души прекрасной красоту.

Ты помнишь, в сложные минуты,
ты говорила мне - тупице
«Светуль, забудь, вздохни глубоко,
теперь переверни страницу».

За эту истину простую
тебе отдельное спасибо…
Учусь, стараюсь потихоньку...
и нет уж дурости спесивой.

Благодарю тебя за скромность,
за добрые твои советы…
Благодарю, что ты умеешь
чужие сохранять секреты.

Благодарю, что поддержала,
когда хотелось волком выть,
всегда мой друг, ты точно знала, 
как поддержать, как окрылить.

Ты далеко, и все же рядом, 
напишешь в скайпе, позвонишь.
Одобришь – это как награда,
похвалишь, как благословишь.

Тебе я от души желаю 
всего, что будет сердцу мило.
Благодарю, что ты такая -
прекрасный ЧЕЛОВЕК  - ЛЮДМИЛА!*

----------


## Касатик

_Людочка - Оптимистка!!! С Днем рождения! Успехов во всех делах, удачи во всех начинаниях и всегда прекрасного настроения!!!_
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 :041:  :018:  :015:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Юрий Борисович! Дорогой, прости, что с опозданием, но от всей души...* 


*И СКОРЕЙШЕГО ВЫЗДОРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Kescha

*Ты сегодня королева,
и принцеса тоже ты!
Пусть исполнятся сегодня
Все желанья и мечты!
Если что тебя печалит
всё ты это позабудь,
    УЛЫБАЙСЯ
в день рожденье
    и весёлой,
    нежной будь!*

----------


## Tajussa

*Оптимистка,Милая Людочка, с днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********org/154269.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/143005.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Оптимистка17,*

*Людочка!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/159377.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/186001.gif[/IMG]

*Ты - классная!!!*

----------


## Irishka

Людочка! Ну вот... дождалась! Уже можно... Поздравляю тебя, моя дорогая оптимисточка! Будь счастлива и любима. Здоровья тебе и надежных друзей (а они у тебя есть), ну и самое главное, чтобы все, что задумала - всегда сбывалось!



 Ну вот , а теперь со спокойной совестью спать...

----------


## Alenajazz

Оптимистка17!!!! С Днём рождения!!!! Оставаться всегда собой - умной, доброй и непохожей ни на кого!!!! И всегда чтобы было в душЕ 17 лет!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Люда!!  Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!

Желаю приятных гостей и верных друзей!  

Желаю деликатесов и изюминок!!

Желаю комфортных поездок и долгожданных встреч!

Желаю  Радости и  Удачи!!

Желаю Тебе Мира, Тепла и Счастья!!

Крепко обнимаю и целую!!

----------


## чижик

Оптимистка, Оптимистка, развесёлая душа!
и умна ты, и надёжна. и собою хороша!

Люда! С днём рождения!

А смайлики хорошенькие я не умею ставить - не знаю, где брать...Я тебе при встрече в марте что-нибудь праздничное спою! С Пуховой! Дуэтом!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Невозможно прожить без печали,
Но хочу я тебе пожелать,
Оптимисткой всегда оставаться,
Доброту никогда не терять !

Я хочу, чтобы  песня звучала
В этот день  для тебя,Людочка,
Чтобы тосты друзей не кончались,
Чтобы полная   вновь  рюмочка !

Это Пухова зимней порою
Поздравляет,конечно любя,
И желает не только встечаться
В Поздравлялке Ин-ку форума!

Я хочу, чтобы  песня звучала
В этот день  для тебя,Людочка,
Чтобы  Лиля  с  Филиппом  обняли
С поцелуем  сто раз   от меня  !!!!!

Людмилка!!! С Днем рождения!!!!!* :flower: :smile:

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Окей, чижик, подпевай!

Мы поднимем бокалы за щедрость,
за отзывчивость,за доброту,
За открытое сердце  Людмилы,
И споем еще  песнь не одну

Мы хотим  Оптимистке признаться
Что  нужны   очень встречи   всем   нам,
Так давайте же   чаще встречаться,
Нет границ дружбе  нашим Сердцам !!!!

*

----------


## чижик

А-а, ля-ля-ля! Та-ак давайте же ча-а-ще встреча-а-ться-я!:redface:

----------


## Dium

Наш наставник и учитель!!!
*Людмила*, *с Днем рождения!*



Милая людям, а нами - любимая, 
Ангелом имени вечно хранимая! 
В день христианских твоих именин 
Мы пожелать тебе счастья хотим. 
Можешь быть Милой, а можешь и Людой, 
Двойственность - обыкновенное чудо. 
Твердой ли, мягкой себя ощущаешь, 
Так себя людям и представляешь. 
Мы в тебе любим и ту и другую, 
Время с тобой не проходит впустую: 
Труд - так с подъемом, в веселье досуг, 
Лучше, чем ты, не встречали ГУРУ!

----------


## Djazi

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Людочка, поздравляю тебя с твоим Днём Рождения!
И хочу пожелать:

Здоровья много, не болеть,
На юге летом загореть,
Зарплату получать побольше,
Возить себя на красном Порше!

Пусть в этот день букетов море
Преподнесут тебе друзья,
Печаль не тронет глаз красивых
И будет легкой жизнь твоя!

Сияй же ты как лучик солнца,
Будь нежной, ласковой всегда.
И пусть наградой будет счастье
На все грядущие года!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/182932.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Ну ничего себе... Еще совсем недавно часы отстучали 21 января, а уже море поздравлений...
1 * Оля- шоу- мама*... ты меня сразила не только тем, что первой написала поздравления... Фотки- отпадные... Родная душа,знала , чем меня зацепить...
*2Масяня!* Как часто мы прводим на праздниках этот конкурс комплиментов на каждую букву имени и как же все таки приятно, когда это предназначено тебе.. ты дала мне возможность ощутить
 3 *Танюша, Курочка*, мой дорогой новоявленный модератор. Моя днюха отрвала тебя от славных дел.А все почему? Ты сама сказала,- третьей будешь... А я , выходит там ,где ты четвертой? Меня это вполне устраивает...
*4Оля, Пупс!*Ты пожелала мира и добра. Ты сама знаешь, что когда возникает конфликт или только назревает, то ты можешь гасить его в зародыше. Я этому учусь у тебя...
5 *Шишкина! Милая Светуля!* Твоё стихотворение я уже прочитала вслух Лиле, перед тем как отправить её спать... И понимаю, что буду читать его всем друзьям , которые будут звонить или приходить в гости без приглашения... В них море искренности и теплоты...
6 *Наташа, Касатик!* Подарок для меня-знакомство в Питере в реале...Привет недавнему имениннику Юрию Борисовичу. Отнеси ему в больницу нашу с ним любимую чашку, привезенную в прошлом году с первой питерской Тамадеи.
7 *kescha* , ты назвала меня Королевой и во мне сразу взыграла голубая кровь... 
8* Татьяна* из Свердловской области... От твоего тортика офигенного даже слюнки потекли...
9 *Наташа, Озорная* Краткость- сестра таланта... 
 А твой веер будет напоминать нашу встречу.
10 Ир*очка,Халявочка.!*Что-то давно мы с тобой не общались ночью по мобилке...
*11 Алена* из Таганрога. Мне действительно в душе 17 лет...
12 *Юли4ка!*Надеюсь ты помнишь, что обещала еще раз приехать ко мне в гости...
13 *Леночка, Чижик*!До нашей встречи в Киеве осталось не так уж много времени... Дни летят просто с бешенной скоростью
*14Людочка Пухова*. Здесь на Форуме- ты самый близкий и дорогой для меня человек. И не только на Форуме, а и в жизни... Прочитала слова песни и хотела подшутить и спросить у тебя,- это наброски для нового альбома песен?
15 *Светик, Дюймовочка!*Да разве я Гуру? Во многих вопросах была и осталась чайником.
*16Оля,Джази!*Не секрет, что порой я скучаю за Калугой...
 перечитала сейчас еще раз все поздравления и поняла одно,- меня поздравляли люди, которых я люблю и ценю 
 За профессионализм и человечность За мудрость и искренность...
*Спасибо вам, дорогие мои...* 
 Ведь за 2 года и 2 месяца, что я на Форуме вы все стали для меня семьей... :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Людок! Мы тебя просто ЛЮБИМ!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Людмила!*  :flower: ....
[IMG]http://*********org/139927.gif[/IMG]
Желаю, чтобы ОГО-ГО!
И никогда не ОХО-ХО!
Немного АХ! Ну, можно УХ!
Чтобы захватывало дух.
Конечно, чтобы было ВАУ!!
И чтобы ФУ совсем уж мало.
Чтоб иногда ВОТ ЭТО ДА!
"ВОТ ЭТО ДА!"- не ерунда,
"НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!"- это реально,
" ДА НУ ЕГО!"- пусть виртуально.
ОГО! - чтоб чаще удивляло,
"НУ ВСЁ ПИПЕЦ!"- не доставало.
И по желанью ЭГЕ-ГЕЙ!
А чтоб сбылось, давай, налей!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Наталюшка

Людочка!!! С днем Рождения!!! 

оставайся всегда такой же веселой и оптимистичной!!!!

а в подарок заклинанье....

----------


## orhideya

Дорогая  Людочка наша  палочка   выручалочка,  От  всей   души   поздравляю  тебя  С ДНЕМ  РОЖДЕНЬЯ!



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

----------


## zizi

Людмила, с днём рождения! Пусть твоя жизнь будет такой же красивой и вкусненькой, как этот тортик. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## pavluk

*Людочка!!! Ты стала на год моложе и красивее!!! Я сегодня хочу признаться в любви - САМОЙ ТАЛАНТЛИВОЙ,САМОЙ МУДРОЙ И ЧЕЛОВЕЧНОЙ, САМОЙ ОПТИМИСТИЧНОЙ ОПТИМИСТКЕ НА СВЕТЕ!!!!:smile:*
   ЛЮДА, КОГДА БУДЕШЬ ЗАДУВАТЬ СВЕЧИ на торте обязательно загадай желания. Какие? Да самые обычные:
-Чтобы близкие тебе люди радовали и не болели.
- Чтобы Он наконец понял, что ты – самая лучшая, а если не поймет, то пусть будет другой.
- Чтобы похудеть еще килограмма на три(ну хотя бы на два)
-Чтобы летом на море, ну и чтоб ремонт в ванной…
Да чуть не забыла!
- Чтобы был мир во всем мире, чтоб все друг друга любили, и чтобы никто никогда не умирал…
*Ведь ты же в душе все еще девочка, которая мечтает быть доброй волшебницей и все еще вери:smile:т в чудеса!!!*

 *С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ,  ЛЮДА!!!!![*I][/I]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Я конечно же не первая, 
Но поздравить поспешу,
С днём рожденья, с днем варения
Я Людмилу от души!

Мы с утра сегодня в мыле
Все нарядны мы и милы
Потому что у Людмилы 
Нынче праздник - именины!

Этот праздник долго ждали
И всю ноченьку не спали
Потому что у Людмилы
Нынче праздник  -именины!

Сочинили мы стихи, 
Небывалой  красоты!
Потому что у Людмилы 
Нынче праздник - именины!

И несем мы ей цветы
И подарки и торты!
Потому что у Людмилы 
Нынче праздник - именины!

Поздравлял и мал и стар
Весь ин-ку не устоял
Потому что у Людмилы 
Нынче праздник - именины!

[IMG]http://*********org/132777m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Людочка!У тебя сегодня День рождения! Я тебя очень уважаю, ценю и люблю, за твои человеческие достоинства.Желаю тебе исполнение всех твоих желаний.

----------


## Ладушка

*Людочка - Оптимисточка!!!
Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
 Будь счастлива, удачлива и здорова!*
[IMG]http://*********org/141992.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Людочка Поздравляю Тебя!*

----------


## Сильва

Здесь, на форуме, два года
Уж общается с народом
Фантазёрка-реалистка
Наша Люда... Оптимистка!

Встретит новичков вниманьем,
Объяснит всё с пониманьем.
Видно школу методистки
В поясненьях... Оптимистки!

В прошлом пусть она училка,
Есть внутри стальная жилка.
Знанья энциклопедистки
У Людмилы... Оптимистки!

Всем нужны её кричалки,
Дарит их она - не жалко!
Яркая пропагандистка
Дружных хоров... Оптимистка!

Всё про Тамадеи знает, 
В Крым и в Питер успевает.
По натуре активистка
Заводная ... Оптимистка!

С Днём рожденья поздравляем
И удачи мы желаем,
Пьём шампанское и виски
За здоровье... Оптимистки!

----------


## Джина

Людочка! С Днем рождения! желаю счастья, везения, радости, здоровья, пусть окружают хорошие и верные друзья!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Оптимистку поздравляем, оптимизма ей желаем
Мы на долгие года! Будь всегда ты молода!

[IMG]http://*********org/165546.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

C днем рождения!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людочка, с Днём рождения!!!! Через много-много километров шлю тебе тепло и радость от того, что ты просто у нас есть, вот такая, отзывчивая, поэтическая, строгая и просто хороший человек. 

Взяв  сейчас в руку  розу

[IMG]http://*********org/183981.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/180909.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Владленыч

Что тебе снится, Людочка ночью? 
 То с Тамадеи радостный смех!
 Или же танец с длинной ракетой!
 Вызвал, который фурор и успех! 
Или быть может, банки с икрою,
 что обменяла на косы свои? 
Может быть белая изморозь сосен,
 иль борода Дед Мороза в ночи?  
Нет, тебе снятся, по ходу, подруги, 
Ты их,  обрела в интернета, сети!
 Может быть, снятся, даже и други,
 что признаются, стесняясь в любви!
Чтобы не снилось тебе, дорогая!
Знай ,мы все ценим тебя!
Даже тогда, когда грозно ступая
Тоном, учительским «лечишь» меня!  
Лично скажу, поздравляю я с Днюхой!
Люду, с Днепра, Оптимистку мою!
Будь весела, энергична, здорова!
За то и поднимем чарку свою!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Милая людям, а нами - любимая,
Ангелом имени вечно хранимая!
В день христианских твоих именин
Мы пожелать тебе счастья хотим.
Можешь быть Милой, а можешь и Людой,
Двойственность - обыкновенное чудо.
Твердой ли, мягкой себя ощущаешь,
Так себя людям и представляешь.
Мы в тебе любим и ту и другую,
Время с тобой не проходит впустую:
Труд - так с подъемом, в веселье досуг,
Лучше, чем ты, не встречали подруг!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Хоть на улице морозно,
Все равно в душе тепло
От того, что сегодня
День рождения ТВОЕ!
Я хочу, чтоб в этот день
Ты сияла как звезда,
Потому что ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ
Только-только для ТЕБЯ!!! 


ДОРОГАЯ ЛЮДОЧКА! 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Дорогая Людочка! С днем рождения! Самые искренние и теплые слова поздравления. Удачи в жизни и настоящих друзей!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Оптимистку поздравляю, и всего-всего желаю!
Людочка, с Днём рождения тебя!
Спасибо тебе за косы и за всё-всё-всё!
Рада и горжусь - я встречала с Оптимисткой пусть и Старый, но, зато - Новый :biggrin: год!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! УРА!!!*

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ЛЮДОЧКУ, оправдывающую свой ник- ОПТИМИСТОЧКУ  с днем рождения поздравляю от всего сердца!!!!!
в честь именинницы салют из шомпанского!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/182944.jpg[/IMG]
Медведев в честь дня рождения Людочки дал распоряжеие-салют на красной площади для именинницы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/188064.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ovesil

Оптимистка!Людмила! С днём рождения! Я не знакома с тобой в реале, но это не значит что я не знакома с тобой вообще. Любой форумчанин знает, что ты Людмила - человек с огромным сердцем и неиссякаемой энергией! Искренне поздравляю тебя с днюхой! Желаю исполнения всех твоих желаний  :flower:

----------


## свадьба

*Люда, Оптимистка!!!!!!!!!!!! Это тебе!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Елена-Забава

Людочка,от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Очень рада знакомству с тобой,никогда не забуду твоей помощи и поддержки!Ты просто СУПЕР-ОПТИМИСТКА! :Ok: 
БУДЬ СЧАСТЛИВА!БУДЬ ЗДОРОВА!УСПЕХА ВО ВСЕХ ДЕЛАХ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Януська

Люсьен! :)) Я тебя поздравляю, дорогая!!!! Мы с тобой форумские долгожители, много между нами было за это время, но я тебя люблю, уважаю, ценю!!!! Рада, что мы друзья!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

ЛЮДМИЛА! ОПТИМИСТКА!

Обычно в день такой большой 
Который назван День рожденья 
Друзья с открытою душой 
Тебе приносят поздравления. 
Так пусть же будет жизнь чиста, 
И каждый день пусть будет ярче, 
И чтобы жизни красота 
Сама пришла тебе в подарок!

----------


## Мэри Эл



----------


## Свестулька

Я присоединяюсь к вышеперечисленным пожеланиям! *Людмила - Оптимистка С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/181944.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

_Люда, с днем рождения!_

Успевать во всем и всюду-
Жизненное кредо Люды!
И старанья эти не напрасны:
Все дела вершит она прекрасно!


[IMG]http://*********org/175800.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*дорогие мои*, я тут выпадала из этой темы :smile: простите, исправлюсь!!!
поэтому всех кого пропустила поздравляю с днем рождения, желаю всем любви и счастья, а ведь когда человек счастлив, тогда он здоров и красив, а когда человек любим, то он приумножает эту любовь и мир становится добрее!!!
*
я вас люблю!!!*  :Oj: 

*Людочка-оптимистка!!!* поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!! все вышесказанное относится к тебе в особенности!!! всего хорошего тебе!!!

----------


## naatta

*Людочка-Оптимистка!!!*
С днем Рождения тебя, дорогая!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть всегда рядом с тобой будут верные друзья, пусть твое здоровье тебя никогда не подводит, и пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!!! :Aga: 
Твой оптимизм и богатейший опыт всем нам очень нужны!!! Спасибо тебе!!!kiss

----------


## Петровна

Людочка, дорогой мой человек!!! 
С днем рождения!
Хочу  сказать тебе СПАСИБО! 
 Спасибо за понимание, за помощь , за поддержку и за все, за все! 
 Счастья тебе, здоровья и исполнения всего задуманного. 

[IMG]http://*********org/158392.jpg[/IMG]

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Здравствуйте, мои родные...
 сегодня я решила устроить себе праздник..
 Сначала выспаться до неприличия долго, потом отлеживаться в постели до беспредела, а теперь читаю поздравления и кайфую...
 1 *Пигмалион*, я до сих пор вспоминаю как ты выставил карту, на которой обозначил где живешь ты, а где я... В реале может быть и далеко, но что-то мне подсказывает, что расстояния нам не помеха...
2 *Наталюшка*, обещаю,что буду читать твое заклинание и улыбаться отражению в зеркале
*3Леся!* Я не палочка- выручалочка. Многому я сама только учусь
4* Зизи*, дорогая, какаой аппетитный тортик! но с моим весом сладное же , увы, низ-зя!!
*5Надежда!(*павлик) Ну прсто шикарная подсказка пожеланий.. Принимаю на все 100%
6 *Мариша!* Именные стихи дорого стоят
7 *Анжелла!* Ты пришла на Форум благодаря моей лучшей подруге,- Люде Пуховой... И я лишний раз убедилась ,- скажи мне кто твой друг и я скажу кто ты... А после твоей вчерашней работы с инвалидами( с детками)- тебе поклон земной.
*8Ладушка!* Увидела твою райволовскую аватарку и мысленно перенеслась в Питер..Хорошо-то как!
*9Иринка 11*- От ярких картинок даже на душе потеплело( а в квартире-то холодно....)
10 Свет*очка, Сильва*! Как жаль, что ты мало пишешь... Ведь твои стихи- это не дежурные штампы.. Это юмор и душа в одном флаконе...
*11Джина!* А откуда ты знаешь, что я обожаю бабочек? ты такую прелесть на корзинку посадила- обалдеть..
*12Таня Осинка*! Мы ведь с тобой живем на Украине... И просто несправедливо, что до сих пор не знакомы в реале... Исправим ошибку?
*13Ильич!*Ну аксакал  , как обычно немногословен... Гуру...
14 *Ира!Ветерок!* Ты просто мастер находить из под земли удивительные картинки..
*15Владленыч!* Стихи- отпад.. Почему молчал, что в душе еще и поэт? Это еще один твой талант... наверно есть еще?
*16Наташа ,Гвиола!* Читаю твои стихи, а сама думаю,- ты поздравляешь меня, а у самой-то как? Муж не обижает?
17 *Иринка- Картинка!* Не забывай, что обещала приехать ко мне в гости..
*18Света, Рыбка!* От пожелания удачи , конечно не откажусь...
*19Соколиха! Лариса!* А я вспоминаю, что старый Новый год мы встретили не только вместе, но еще и несколько раз, в разных чсовых поясах...
*20 Юля* из Новосибирска- салюты у тебя - высший класс! Сама пушки заряжала?
*21Оля(Овесил*) Жизнь так устроена, что даже не будучи знакомыми в реале, мы ощущаем друг друга на расстоянии
*22Любаня( свадьба*) Как удачно ты положила розы- прямо на клавиатуру... Романтично...
*23Лена Забава*...Плохо, когда в одном городе люди находят конкурентов. Мне повезло. Я нахожу друзей.
*24Януська!* Ну насмешила! Долгожители мы с тобой! Хотя слова и мысли материальны... Мы с тобой будем жить долго и счастливо...
*25 Оля-63* У нас с тобой за плечами -две форумские встречи в реале.. Но это ведь далеко не все... Впереди их очень много...

Всем- всем,- спасибо за добрые слова и пожелания... 
* Я вас люблю!*

----------


## Apch-hi

*Людочка! С Днем Рождения, дорогая!
Яркая, талантивая, позитивная!
Счастья тебе и всего всего наилучшего!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

Поздравлений- не счесть..
*Мэри-Элл*- я  чуствую себя виноватой, что не поблагодарила за привезенную в Райволу корзину... Но лучше позже, чем никогда...
*Свестулька!* Почему ты так редко появляешься на Форуме? Не исчезай надолго...
*Осипова Н.В*. - А от тебя бабочек аж две.. кайфую
*Оля! Альтергот!* Жаль, что Старый Новый год мы не встретили вместе..А как же тебе повезло с мужем
 Натта!  Мечты исполняются! Так и есть...

*Петровна!* Я тебя обожаю....

----------


## bulya

*Дорогая. Людмила!**От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!И дай Вам Бог, не потерять ту искру любви, добра, и понимания.Вы, как верный друг, всегда приходите на помощь, не взирая ни на что! 


Сегодня солнце спозаранку, вне сомнения, 

По необычному планету осветило, 

Сегодня – отмечает день рождения 

Прекрасная и милая Людмила!



Людмила – «людям милая» от века, 

Быть милой — предначертано в Судьбе! 

И я вообще не знаю человека, 

Что мог бы равнодушным быть к тебе!



Людмила! С днем рожденья поздравляем! 

Желаем воплощения идей, 

Здоровья и Любви тебе желаем, 

И — милой быть, как прежде, для людей!


С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!* :016:  :023:

----------


## viki

*Людмила-Оптимистка!С Днем Рождения!*
Удачи,успехов,улыбок тебе!
Побольше приятных сюрпризов в судьбе!
Моих пожеланий сердечных не счесть,
Спасибо, Людмила,за то,что ты есть!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Людмила, от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения. Свой ник- Оптимистка ты оправдываешь на все 100% . так держать.
Огромное спасибо тебе за сердце доброе,щедрое. Душу отзывчивую и характер мягкий, дарящий.* 
пусть среди цветов которые дарят тебе будут и такие розы!

[IMG]http://*********org/134835.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

*Людмила, от всей души поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!* 
Ты - человек, который из любой трагедии может сделать Оптимистическую!!!
*(фон - любой оптимистичный марш)*
*Людмила Оптимистка, ты Бодра и Весела!!!
И если б все служили так Отчизне,
То наша непутёвая, но ... славная страна
Давно б уже жила при ...Коммунизме!!!*

----------


## tatusya

Дорогая Людочка! С Днем рождения!!!!!
ПОДНИМЕМ БОКАЛЫ И ВЫПЬЕМ ДО ДНА – :Pivo: 
ВЕДЬ КАЖДОМУ ЖИЗНЬ, КАК НАГРАДА, ДАНА.:tongue:
И В ТВОЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ СКАЗАТЬ ТЕБЕ РАДЫ,
ЧТО ЖИЗНЬ ТЕБЯ НАМ ПОДАРИЛА В НАГРАДУ!:tongue::smile:
СЕГОДНЯ ВЕСЬ ФОРУМ ЖЕЛАЕТ С ЛЮБОВЬЮ
ТЕБЕ МНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ, УДАЧ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ. :Ok:  :Ok: 
И ВЕРЯТ, ЧТО ЖИЗНЬ ТВОЯ БУДЕТ ВСЕГДА :Oj:  :Oj: 
ПОЛНА БЛАГОРОДСТВА, НАДЕЖД И ТРУДАkuku :Aga: :

----------


## Volodя

*optimistka17*,
 ЛЮДМИЛА Николаевна!!! Поздравляю Вас с очередным внеплановым днём рождения! (51 год по моим подсчётам должен был стукнуть кде-то в 2056 году:wink:). Кстати, проверьте паспорт ещё раз, там явно вам надбавили к возрасту трудовой стаж:biggrin:. Счастья Вам, здоровья и долгих здоровых лет жизни!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> ЛЮДМИЛА Николаевна!!! Поздравляю Вас с очередным внеплановым днём рождения! (51 год по моим подсчётам должен был стукнуть кде-то в 2056 году). Кстати, проверьте паспорт ещё раз, там явно вам надбавили к возрасту трудовой стаж. Счастья Вам, здоровья и долгих здоровых лет жизни!!!


Ух ты, ВОВА! Ты где это научился так красиво говорить? :Ok:

----------


## Суперстар

Люда! С Днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/161483m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/151243m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/154315m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Неделю не была здесь и вот такое событие :Ok: 
Рада, что попала на именины такого замечательного человека
*ЛЮДМИЛА _ ОПТИМИСТКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!*

Как замечательно, что хоть и заочно,но... я знакома с Вами!
спасибо за Ваш труд , творчество и теплоту.
Всего только самого замечательного, светлого, прекрасного!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/186058.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Светочка!(Апчхи)-* И где ты взяла такой веселый шарик?Аж самой захотелось соорудить что-то похожее...
*Алена(Буля)-* ты для меня тоже верный друг... А как серьезно обращаешься ко мне ... На Вы... Чуть ли не шопотом.. Аж смешно стало...
*Ирина (Вики)-* Посреди зимы - цветок от тебя- это возвращение кусочка лета...
*Рита*- твои розы явно не с мороза... Оригинальная ручная работа.. шедевры...
* МаргаритаМКШВ*- о каких трагедиях идет речь? Я не пускаю их в свою жизнь... 
*Татуся*- ты вернула мне сегодня молодость.. Твой телефонный звонок вернул меня в  те годы, когда я работала в школе.. Перемена. Кругом галдят дети и среди шума и гвалта- твой задорный голосок...
*Володя!* Пребывание на Форуме не прошло ждля тебя даром... Как красиво говоришь, соловей да и только...
 А ведь *мне сегодня три раза по семнадцать*.. Что может быть лучше...?
*Таня( Суперстар)* Сколько же бабочек ты наловила... И без сачка обошлась,да...?Эх,для полного счастья не хватает разве что ромашек...
Лена, Уралочка*...Когда-то наше заочное знакомство станет очным.. В* сущности наш земной шар такой маленький!И нет для нас расстояний...

*Спасибо вам, мои дорогие и верные друзья!*

----------


## Volodя

*optimistka17*,
 На этом форуме я получил часть тех знаний и навыков, которые я не получил бы ни в одном университете, и даже академии! Ведь только БЛАГОДАРЯ этому ФОРУМУ, и ВСЕМ замечательным людям, которые здесь живут я выбрал для себя путь в шоубиз! :wink: И за всё время я получил огромнейший потенциал и приоритет своего будущего. И за это СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## Лина М.

*optimistka17*,

ЛЮДОЧКА! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения от всего сердца. Ты очень отзывчивый, внимательный и чуткий человек. Спасибо за то, что ты у нас есть!
Беру с тебя пример оптимизма! Желаю тебе, чтобы все твои ученики (молодые ведущие, аниматоры) уважали тебя, ценили твою огромную щедрость, бескорыстие, самоотдачу. Это редчайшие качества в наше время. А ты ими обладаешь сполна.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tatiana_S

Людочка, дорогая, с Днем рождения тебя! Спасибо тебе, что ты есть! Спасибо за то, что можно вот так запросто стукнуться к тебе, когда коленки трясутся перед неизвестностью, и всегда найти поддержку в твоих словах. 
Мира тебе, здоровья и душевного комфорта!

----------


## Анатольевна

*optimistka17*,
Людмила, я писала в скайпе, но повторюсь и здесь - там затерялось)))

На свете много женщин милых,
Но нет прекраснее Людмилы!
И для неё сейчас наш тост,
Который, право, очень прост:
*За Оптимистку!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/169692m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## julia2222

*optimistka17*, :flower: 
Поздравляю с Днём рождения самую оптимистичную путешественницу и жизнерадостного человека! Желаю новых встреч, новых побед, новых достижений и открытий, новых возможностей и незабываемых впечатлений! Людмила, всего тебе самого доброго!

----------


## optimistka17

*Лина, Татьяна, Анатольевна,Юлечка!*
Еще Штирлиц говорил , что запоминаются первые слова и последние.. Вы подвели финишную черту под поздравлениями, предназначенными мне...
*Лина!* Мне очень приятно, что ты ценишь моих учеников...  Я люблю их искренне. И горжусь многими...
*Татьяна!* У тебя трясутся коленки?Бери скорее в руки микрофон и все пройдет само собой... 
*Анатольевна!* Все уже хорошо... Ты же узнавала?
*Юля!* А с тобой мы познакомимся в марте в Киеве... И у меня появится еще один реально- виртуальный друг...
 А пока я буду читать то, что мне написали в Питере... Новые и старые друзья...

21 января завершилось и наступило *22 января.*
 А что это значит? Это значит, что все дружно *поздравляем Анечку Сенз с Днем рождения...* 
По большому счету можно было бы переделать ей какую-то песню... Но кто это сделает лучше самой Ани?
*С Днем варенья, дорогая...* И приезжай поскорее в гости... У нас с тобой целая пачка дисков из Питера, разрешенных к общему просмотру...

----------


## Sens

*optimistka17*,
 вот я коза - не успела зайти 21-го, поздравить любимого человека! :Oj: 
 Людмила Николаевна! Я от всей души поздравляю Вас с днем рождения, никогда в жизни я не встречала такого щедрого и безотказного друга, готового каждому придти на помощь! Вы для меня потрясающий пример Человека с большой буквы. 

Синенькая юбочка,
и во всей красе...
Кто не знает Людочку?
Люду знают все!
Девочки на празднике
соберутся в круг,
как блистает Людочка - 
знают все вокруг!

 (А.Барто!)  :Aga:

----------


## чижик

Ну, вы,девчёнки, разыменинничались! Одна за другой, прям...
Анечка! С днём рождения! Здоровья и удачи!
И чижика не забывай ( вдруг ещё чё-нить красивое распродавать будут?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Sens*,
 С днём рождения!!!! Мне очень нравится твой стиль. Он виден во всем! Желаю оставаться такой же стильной! Ведь стиль всегда круче моды!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Аня!!  Очень - очень рада знакомству!!  

Женственная, мягкая манера общения, очень живой, творческий подход к работе, очень открытый, лучистый _(не побоюсь этого возвышенного слова :tongue:)_ взгляд,  очень яркая, красивая, современная девушка!!

Я всегда с интересом читаю твои посты, я прислушиваюсь к твоему мнению, я жду следующей встречи!!


С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!  Радости и тепла!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> 21 января завершилось и наступило 22 января.
>  А что это значит? Это значит, что все дружно поздравляем Анечку Сенз с Днем рождения... 
> По большому счету можно было бы переделать ей какую-то песню... Но кто это сделает лучше самой Ани?


Уважаемая Анечка!
Преклоняюсь перед твоим умением(читай=талантом) "почувствовать" песню, её ритм, стиль...То, что ты с ними,песнями, делаешь, позволяет предположить, что и с праздниками у тебя всё так же продуманно и красиво (подтверждением чего служат многие фото с них)...А еще ты красавица, стильная женщина!И муж у тебя - о-го-го!!!
И  ещё чень молодая (в смысле-впереди больше, чем позади)!
Поэтому-счастья личного, здоровья отличного, любви близких,уважения друзей, стабильности в работе и покоя в душе...Да, еще чтобы дети радовали!И-Ангела-хранителя рядом!

[IMG]http://*********org/187093.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Анечка, с днём Рождения!!!Творческих взлетов, падений только в крепкие мужские объятия!!!* :flower:

----------


## МКШВ

*optimistka17*!!! Людмила!!! Так это я про наши "трагедии"...:smile:
Мы: - Девочки! Пропадаю! Срочно! Очень нужно ...
optimistka17: - Успокойся! Я тут набросала...
Так что - Спасибо за Оптимизм, которого хватает на Всех!  :Ok:

----------


## Джина

Анечка! С Днем рождения!!! Хоть мы с тобой из одного города, но пока не знакомы в реале, ведь встреча обязательно состоится!!! Желаю тебе счастья, здоровья, любви, благополучия, удачи!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Sens*,
Анечка! С днём рождения!
Желаю красивой женщине - красивой жизни!
[IMG]http://*********org/152297.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

Анютка-Сенс, с Днем рождения тебя!!! :flower: 
Пусть в твоей жизни все складывается так, как ты сама захочешь!!!kiss

----------


## Уралочка

*Анюточка-Сенс, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/170728.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

*Sens!!!* *Аня!!!* 
*Поздравляю Тебя с Днем Рождения!!!
Мне нравится твой Талант, твой Стиль, твой Вкус, твой Подход!!!
Живи! Твори! Радуйся и Радуй!* *

Пусть сегодня будет так ...*
[IMG]http://*********org/150252.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olehka

Людмила! От всей души поздравляю с прошедшим Днём Рождения! Очень-очень рада и счастлива, что знакомы лично! Вы удивительный человек! Спасибо Вам за Ваш талант, оптимизм и поддержку! За то,что Вы есть! с нами!
Здоровья, любви, процветатия, творческих полётов и всего-всего самого доброго и светлого, что есть в нашем мире!
Анечка!Восхищаюсь вашим талантом!
С Днём Рождения! Пусть сбудуться все ваши мечты!

[IMG]http://*********org/131822.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Анечка Sens!!!*

*От всей души поздравляю тебя со знаменательным событием - Днем твоего рождения!!! И с особым чувством и настроением хочу поднять в твою честь бокал со следующими словами:
Анечка, ты замечательный, душевный и понимающий человек! Мало того, от тебя всегда узнаешь что-то новое и интересное, ты очень умная и талантливая девушка, обладающая столь широким кругозором, что все время хочется тянуться до твоего уровня:rolleyes:!!!
Анечка, ты очень, очень одаренная личность, и так замечательно, что такой неординарный и интересный человек столь доброжелателен и открыт!!!
Будь счастлива!!! За тебя!!!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/153313m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Анечка, с днем рождения! Самых ярких праздников!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Анюта, в календаре тебя не нашла...
С Днём рождения! И пусть тебе во ВСЁМ везёт!

----------


## sokolixa

*Аня, с Днём рождения!
Востребованности тебе, радости, личного счастья, чтобы всё получалось и сбывалось!*

----------


## Kescha

*Анечка! С днём  рождения,тебя.С тобой мы не знакомы,но в такой день мы все-друзья...*

[img]http://s16.******info/5043c72582ca70d8e1cade8e6780b210.gif[/img]

----------


## Sens

Друзья, всем та--а-а-акое огромное спасибо! Я таких слов за всю жизнь не слышала, так приятно!  :Oj:  
Спасибо вам всем, подарили мне настоящий праздник! :Ok:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Аня, с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/175622.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть в жизни ждут тебя
Лишь теплые слова,
И сердце никогда
От боли не заплачет,
И пусть кружится вечно голова
От радости, любви и от удачи!_

----------


## Sens

Спасибо, дорогие! :flower:

----------


## Елена-Забава

Анечка,ты такая молодая,энергичная,веселая и зажигательная!Будь всегда такой!
С днем рождения!!! :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

День Рожденья *Оптимистки* 
Еще рядом, очень близко
Потому твердить я буду:
*С Днем рожденья, суперЛЮДА*:biggrin:!!!

С благодарностью огромной
За сборник идей почти пятитомный :Ok: :biggrin:!
Пожелаю на самом крутом вираже
Жить с ЧУДО-ПРАЗДНИКОМ В ДУШЕ:smile: :flower: !!!


Но время движется, бежит,
Новый праздник к нам спешит:
Он с морозными щеками:
*Это Днюха у* *Sens Ани*!!!

Архитектор по диплому
Дарит праздники любому:wink:,
Вышивает песней их,
И придумать может стих!

Пусть эксклюзивно "Служебные романы"
Шуршаньем наполнят большие карманы:biggrin:,
Любви и восторга, драйва и смеха,
Цветов, благодарностей, в общем - успеха :Aga:  :flower: !!!

Люда, Анечка, я несказанно благодарна форуму за возможность общаться с такими яркими и интересными людьми! С Днем рождения вас и пусть все мечты сбываются!!!

----------


## Sens

Дякую, дякую!  :Ok: 

Друзья, еще есть полчасика до конца моего варенья - спешите поздравить  :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

*Sens*,


Анечка - фух, успела!!!

Желаю тебе миллион креативных идей, тысячи возможностей их воплотить в жизнь, верных 100 друзей и одну золотую рыбку, которая исполнит все твои желания!

----------


## о-ля-ля

Как кричалку сочинить-
Так сразу к Люде!
За три минуты выложит
Вам её она на блюде!
Поздравляю! 
Уважаю!
Желаю, чтобы поток Оптимизма был неиссякаем!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Sens*,
 Анна, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям, сказанным выше.Желаю, чтобы поток комлиментов, пожеланий, добрых слов был неиссякаемым. С днём рождения!

----------


## viki

Сегодня *День Рождения* у замечательной девушки,*Натальи-Тасьи!* 
*Натусик,*от всей души поздравляю тебя *с днем ангела!*Пусть, в этот день, исполнятся все твои мечты.

----------


## Dium

*Анушка, Натальюшка! С ДнЁм варенья, Вас!*

----------


## koluchka

Хоть и с опозданием, но хотела бы поздравить Людмилу-оптимистку с Днем рождения!  вы замечательный человек, очень многим помогаете, даете дельные советы, пишите стихи, поддерживаете многих. Удачи вам, здоровья и счастья!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Анечка,Наташенька с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Это для ВАС!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/141845.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Анечку- Сенс  и Наталью- Тасью поздравляю в Днем рождения!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Всего вам и много!

----------


## bulya

*Наталья Тасья, с Днём Рождения!Сбытчи мечт!*

----------


## insuminka

Анечку- Сенс поздравляю с Днём рожденья!!!*
Как цветок душистый аромат разносит, -
Так бокал игристый поздравленья просит.
Выпьем мы за Аню, Аню дорогую,
Свет еще не видел милую такую!* 

и Наталью- Тасью поздравляю в Днем рождения!
Сегодня День рожденья у Hаташи.
Hайдется ли ее милей и краше,
Hадежней и настойчивей в делах?
Она в заботах, как пчела в цветах!
В день Ангела Hаташеньку поздравим
И без подарка точно не оставим!
Достоинств всех ее не перечесть,
Так пусть же будет праздник в ее честь!
Hаталья, от души тебе желаем:
Успех во всем пусть будет нескончаем,
Счастливой будь, желанной и любимой
И Ангелом своим всегда хранимой!

Людочка Оптимистка, прозевала и с опозданием поздравляю тоже:

Милая людям, а нами - любимая,
Ангелом имени вечно хранимая!
Хоть и прошёл день твоих именин
Мы пожелать тебе счастья хотим.
Можешь быть Милой, а можешь и Людой,
Двойственность - обыкновенное чудо.
Твердой ли, мягкой себя ощущаешь,
Так себя людям и представляешь.
Мы в тебе любим и ту и другую,
Время с тобой не проходит впустую:
Труд - так с подъемом, в веселье досуг,
Лучше, чем ты, не встречали подруг!

Что такое есть Людмила?
Это то, что людям мило.
Нет, она не Чудо-Юдо,
Она просто чудо Люда.

----------


## Dium

Людочку можно ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ вообще всегда!!!! Это  Человек- ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!

----------


## insuminka

> Людочку можно ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ вообще всегда!!!! Это Человек- ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!
> __________________


Согласна целиком и полностью!!!:wink: :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*"Время движется вперёд,
торопя минуты.
Ты взрослей  на целый год
станешь в это утро.
Не грусти,не плач о прошлом,
отпусти,забудь!
Думай только о хорошем
и счастливой будь ! "*

----------


## tatusya

Хоть и с опозданием, но хочу поздравить свою сестричку Викторию (Torry )с днем рождения. Ты прости меня , невнимательную, работа. Но от чистого сердца желаю тебе здоровья и еще раз здоровья. Я тебя люблю!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :tongue: :Ok: kuku :Ok:

----------


## Torry

Спасибо сестричка дорогая!

----------


## shoymama

*Анечка!!! Прости, что чуть опоздала. 
Но все равно, ты - супер!!! 
С днем рождения тебя, солнышко!!!*



*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Наташенька, с днём рождения* 


*Цветы и букеты*

----------


## optimistka17

*Наталья(Тасья)!*День рождения-это повод подвести итоги ,оглянуться назад и начать строить планы на будущий год...Это возможность принимать цветы и подарки...
*Радуйся жизни и не думай о плохом...*
*Виктория( Торри)!* Дай Бог, чтоб у тебя было так же много работы, как у твоей сестрички, которая даже не успела вовремя поздравить тебя с днем рождения! Будь здорова и счастлива!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Наташа! 
[IMG]http://*********org/165457.gif[/IMG]
С днем рожденья тебя поздравляю!
Будь веселой, счастливой всегда.
И еще всей душою желаю,
Чтоб не знала беды никогда,
Чтобы счастье, как солнце светило,
Чтоб цвела ты под ним, как весна,
Чтоб всегда ты веселой ходила,
Чтоб была ты всегда молода._

----------


## tatiana-osinka

* АНЯ!!!
НАТАША!!!
ВИКТОРИЯ!!!* 

ДЕВОЧКИ, МИЛЫЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ХОРОШИЕ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/141906.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/141906.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/141906.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Тасья

Родные мои, дорогие и любимые!!!
Спасибо вам за ваши поздравления и теплые слова!!!
Безумно приятно, что вы есть!!! Я вас очень всех люблю!!!

----------


## Tajussa

*Тасья*
С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/168553.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Дорогие, милые,обаятельные и привлекательные девочки-именинницы Sens-Анечка, Торри-Виктория, Тасья-Наташенька, Оптимистка-Людмилочка, С ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Пусть у вас непременно, удача светит наперёд, пусть счастье будет, несомненно,и радость беспрестанно ждёт!!!

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕХ ТАНЮШЕК ФОРУМА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,всех с днем рождения!
URL=http://*********org/260507.htm][IMG]http://*********org/260507m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
Танюшек, с Татьяниным днем!
[IMG]http://*********org/240027m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## syaonka

Людмила-OPTIMISTKA
АНЯ!!!
НАТАША!!!
ВИКТОРИЯ!!! 

С днём рождения! 
желаю вам СЧАСТЬЯ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ!
МИлые нащи Танюшки! ВСех поздравляю, всех люблю!

----------


## Torry

Друзья, вы были так любезны,
Так много теплых слов произнесли,
Что мне, виновнице, сегодня
Молчать уж нету больше сил.
Благодарю я вас сердечно,
В ответ целую горячо.
И за внимание на этом классном форуме
за все, за все я Вас благодарю... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[COLOR="Red"]ТАТУСЕ ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ СПАСИБО!!![/COLOR]Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Всех Татьян - с праздником!!!!!

----------


## Лайн

*Танечки, Тани, Танюши!*
Разум от вас набекрень.
Вы восторгаете души,
Вы – это праздничный день.

Вы – это лето зимою.
Вы – это жизнь и весна.
Вы – это день без покоя.
Вы – это ночи без сна.

Будьте  любимыми вечно.
Милыми будьте всегда.
Пусть улыбнется вам встречный,
Сгинет навеки беда. 

Всем Таням, Танечкам, Татьянам
желаю быть, от счастья, пьяным!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Всем тезкам в подарок!!!*

Посвящение Татьянам от просто хорошего человека...

1. Желание быть Татьяной 

В ней не отыщешь ты изъяна, 
Хоть час, хоть год в упор смотри. 
Я так хотел бы быть Татьяной, 
Как внешне, так и изнутри. 

Я б сбрил усы к чертям собачьим 
И "Беломор" бы бросил. Ах, 
Я стал бы жить совсем иначе 
В юбчонке-мини и чулках. 

Когда бы стал я просто Таней 
Для всех друзей и всех подруг, 
В каких пленительных мечтаньях 
Я проводил бы свой досуг! 

Как плыл бы я походкой дивной, 
Чтоб непременно всякий раз 
Неотразимые мужчины 
Мне вслед прицеливали глаз. 

Волнуя сонное пространство 
Крутою линией бедра, 
Я был бы весь – непостоянство 
И страсти пылкая игра. 

Порой мне кажется, ей-Богу, 
Что в суете житейских сфер 
Мы все Татьяны понемногу, 
Но только всяк – на свой манер.

*****
2.

Кабы был Татьянин день 
В середине лета, 
Я бы стих длиной в сажень 
Сочинил про это. 

На зеленом на лугу, 
Где вокруг цветочки, 
В рифму весело бегут 
Радостные строчки. 

А когда кругом бело 
И трещат морозы, 
На бумагу, как назло, 
Лезет только проза. 

Что ж, что музам климат лют? 
Чувства – постоянны. 
Все равно вас всех люблю, 
Танечки-Татьяны!

----------


## Kescha

_А у меня дочку зовут  ТАНЕЧКОЙ!


С ДНЕМ ТАТЬЯНЫ!   



ВСЕХ ТАНЕЧЕК, ТАТЬЯН, ТАНЮШЕК, ВСЕХ МОЛЧАЛИВЫХ, ПОГРЕМУШЕК, ВСЕХ ТОЛСТЕНЬКИХ И ХУДОВАТЫХ, ВСЕХ МОЛОДЫХ И СТАРОВАТЫХ,

ВСЕХ СВЕТЛЫХ, ЧЕРНЫХ, ОЧЕНЬ РЫЖИХ,

ВСЕХ СКРОМНЫХ, УМНЫХ И БЕССТЫЖИХ,

КРАСАВИЦ, ОЧЕНЬ И ТАК УЖ,

ВСЕХ, КТО ПОКА НЕ ВЫШЕЛ ЗАМУЖ

И ВСЕХ, КТО ЗАМУЖ ВЫШЕЛ РАНО ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ !_

----------


## shoymama

*Девочки! Танечки! Поздравляю!!!*

----------


## Torry

МИЛЫЕ ТАНЮШЕЧКИ, КРАСИВЫЕ ТАТЬЯНЫ, 
ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ТАНЕЧКИ И СНОГШИБАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ТАНЮХИ!
С ДНЕМ ТАТЬЯНЫ СПЕШУ ВАС ПОЗДРАВИТЬ.

Желаю быть всегда такими!
....а это значит молодыми! 
Чтобы мужчины вслед
смотрели....
Посмотрели бы и сели,
а где сели,там легли....
Умирая от вашей красоты!

----------


## Alenajazz

Татьяна:rolleyes:

С одной стороны, Тани сильные, твердые и побеждающие женщины, а с другой — мягкие, восприимчивые и глубоко чувствительные натуры. Имя Татьяна — амбивалентно: оно содержит в себе как сильное, горячее и страстное мужское начало ЯН, так и мягкое, холодное, нежное, ранимое женское начало ИНЬ.

Татьяну можно согнуть психологически или физически, но ее не сломать: она как-та березка — стоит, кренится от ветерка, шелестит на ветру, но не ломается, как дуб, в один момент, - она может стоять так, и кренится от ветра долго, очень долго....

Говорят, что у женщин с именем Татьяна, как у кошек, минимум две жизни. Тайна имени Татьяна — удивительна, глубока и непостижима: именно поэтому девушки с именем Таня, Татьяна обладают для мужчин особой загадкой и притягательностью.
Если проанализировать руководящий состав банковских структур, торговых компаний, организаций, предоставляющих услуги населению, и др., то выяснится, что женщины-Татьяны очень часто занимают в них руководящие, ответственные должности — они и главные бухгалтера, и директора, и заведующие, и замы, и начальники отделов: редкая Татьяна на всю жизнь задерживается на низших должностях в качестве простой исполнительницы — если это и происходит, то исключительно по причине скромности и полным удовлетворением собственным положением (да, иногда встречаются и неамбициозные Татьяны).

Очень часто можно встретить женщин Татьян в сфере малого и среднего бизнеса: трудолюбивые Тани, амбициозные и решительные, планомерные и творческие личности — они обладают сильной деловой хваткой, развитой предпринимательской интуицией.

Обладательницы распространенного женского имени Татьяна способны добиться успеха в любой сфере деятельности человечества, но только при двух условиях: если ей действительно нравится то, чем она занимается, и если ее устраивает окружение на работе, отношение начальства (важно, чтобы ее успехи замечались, отмечались и ценились) и атмосфера в коллективе.

----------


## Суперстар

*Татьяны, Тани, Танечки!* 

Нальёмте ж по стаканчику! 
И пригубим по силам, 
Кто водочки, кто пива. 
Здоровья нам и счастья нам 
Красавицам и умницам!!!

----------


## Касатик

[IMG]http://*********org/235922.jpg[/IMG]

*Милые Танечки, Танюши, Танюшки!!! С днем Ангела вас!!!
Будьте здоровы и счастливы!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/223634m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тасья

Танюши, Танечки, Татьяны!
От всей души и от всего сердца, поздравляю с Днем Ангела!
Татьяна знает, чего хочет, 
На всё имеет твёрдый взгляд; 
Судьба ей почести пророчит, 
Дела большой успех сулят.
Весьма практична, деликатна, 
Трудолюбива и умна; 
Общаться с ней всегда приятно, 
Придёт на помощь вам она. 
Пусть для Татьяны непременно 
Удача светит наперёд; 
Пусть счастье будет, несомненно, 
И радость беспрестанно ждёт!
[IMG]http://*********org/257428m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*syaonka*,
Ирочка С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! пусть твой АНГЕЛ-ХРАНИТЕЛЬ буде всегда РЯДОМ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/248215.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> syaonka,
> Ирочка С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


Иринка! Ира! Ирочка! Дорогая подруга-коллега-товарищ!
Умница-красавица и просто сильная женщина!
Дай Бог тебе побольше сил и здоровья на жизненном пути, чтобы с годами не чувствовать груза прожитых лет, а чувствовать опыт за плечами и мудрость, накопившуюся за это время.
Чтобы не покидала тебя поддержка близких и друзей, чтоб детки не болели и радовали...
Короче - простого БАБЬЕГО(мли-женского-как тебе  ближе!)счастья, моя дорогая девочка!

[IMG]http://*********org/241047.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Ирина, поздравляю!_ 

[IMG]http://*********org/230807.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Дорогие Танечки! С днем Ангела вас всех!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/221591m.jpg[/IMG]



Татьяна - русская душою, 
На родине одарена красою, 
А царь, чье имя носит с детства, 
Ей царственность отдал в наследство. 

Чего б ни стоило, она 
Тверда в решеньях и нередко 
Права. Характером сильна, 
Да и острить умеет метко. 

Пустых не терпит возражений – 
Весомы факты, важность тем... 
Ей строить проще отношенья 
С мужчинами, с кем нет проблем. 

Средь них комфортно ей и сладко. 
Очарования полна, 
Весь артистизм свой без остатка 
Проявит средь мужчин она. 

Все ищут общества Татьяны: 
Она на выдумку быстра, 
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна, 
Как солнце, на тепло щедра. 

И символично - в январе, 
Когда мороз, длиннее день, 
От солнца ярче на дворе, 
Приходит к нам Татьянин день. 

Всех с именинами поздравим, 
Кого Татьяной величать, 
И праздник шумный Таням справим, 
Дадим возможность поблистать.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Всех наших дорогих Танюшек поздравляю с именинами!!!*
Вы наши умницы и красавицы - будьте всегда такими: любимыми, счастливыми, востребованными!!!
Танюшки могут всё!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/223639.jpg[/IMG]

_syaonka,Ирочка!_
С днём рождения! Пусть в жизни у тебя всё наладится, и каждый день приносит радость!

[IMG]http://*********org/224663.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Всех Татьян с  вашим именинным днём!
Будьте счастливы!
[IMG]http://*********org/210327.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*syaonka,Ириночка!*

Здоровья, только хороших событий в жизни, и, конечно же, удачи! С днюхой!

[IMG]http://*********org/250262.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

ИРиночка-Звездочка! Поздравляю с днем рождением! :flower:  И пускай в твоей жизни начнется уже полоса белая! Мы тебя любим и поддерживаем!!! :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

Забегалась со своими проблемами и пропусТТТИИИИла такой день.Так что исправляюсь.

Поздравляю Люсеньку-Оптимистку с Днем рождения!
Люся здоровья и всех благ!



Ну и конечно всех тезок моих, ТАНЮШЕК с днем ангела!
Счастья вам, девочки и всего да побольше.



*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Иришка,совсем забыла нашу Звездочку поздравить.
Ирочка с Днем рождения!
Любви,здоровья,терпения,и благополучия!

----------


## Абюл45

*syaonka* - ИРА, ИРОЧКА, ИРИШКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!Желаю я тебе ,Ирина, хороших, преданных друзей, иди по жизни с судьбой в ногу, не прекословя слишком ей!

----------


## Джина

Милые Танечки! С Днем Ангела!!!


Ирочка!!! С Днем рождения! Всего хорошего тебе !!!

----------


## Анюша

*Людмилочка-Оптимистка,* Хоть и с прошедшим, но все таки поздравляю.... С Днем Рождения!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/239016.jpg[/IMG]

*Ириночка!* Тебя поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/230824.jpg[/IMG]

Все наши любимые *Танюшки*!!!! Всех вас поздравляю с Днем Танюшек!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/235944.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*syaonka*, *Иринушка! С Днем рождения тебя!!! Сил, терпения, удачи, любви и, как можно больше света и теплоты!!!
*

[IMG]http://*********org/257451m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Дорогие, нежные. милые наши Танечки Поздравляю Вас с Татьянином днем!
Татьянин день,

Татьянин день,

Еще не радует сирень,

Еще во всю лежат снега,

Еще за окнами пурга,

Но январю уже пора

Готовить сани со двора.

И на престол спешит февраль,

Пронзая свистом ветра даль.

Пойди к Татьяне и скажи

Слова от сердца от души,

Поздравь ее и пожелай

Счастливых дней и долгих лет,

Чтоб радость била через край,

И сбылся свет благих примет.




*Добавлено через 6 минут*
syaonka,  ИРОЧКА  наша   солнышко   от    всей   души   поздравляю  тебя   С  Днём  рожденья!

ИРИНА!
Ты с собою приносишь мир,
Вносишь в жизнь к нам тепло и ласку.
Чистый лик твой нас всех пьянит,
Серость будней меняя на сказку.

Всё окрашено в яркий цвет,
Когда рядом ты, когда с нами.
И с тобою не знаем бед -
Для нас имя твоё - как знамя.

Голос твой, твои жесты, взгляд,
В нас вселяют дыхание мира.
Даришь нам позитива заряд -
Наша милая, добрая Ира!

----------


## Svetulya

*Всех больших Татьян и маленьких Танюшек с Праздником! 
С замечательным Днем Татьяны!!!  
Ирочку - С Днем Рождения! 
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! 
Здоровья, счастья Вам и Вашим близким!
*
*Этот клип для всех Танюшек! Назвали его "таньке", но это видимо любя!* :Oj:

----------


## syaonka

Милые мои! Спасибо вам огромное за поздравления!
Спасибо  за то, что  вы есть !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TomaCh

Татьяны! Танечки! Танюши! С Днем Ангела поздравляю Вас!!!! И желаю добра и здоровья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## МКШВ

*Всех Татьян - с Именинами!!!*
*syaonka! Ирина, С Днем Рождения!!! Тасья! Наташа, с прошедшим!!!*
Пусть будет так ...
[IMG]http://*********org/210349.gif[/IMG]
Вот так ...
[IMG]http://*********org/198061.jpg[/IMG]
И так ...
[IMG]http://*********org/201133.jpg[/IMG]
И так пусь будет тоже ...
[IMG]http://*********org/257452.gif[/IMG]

----------


## TomaCh

*syaonka*,
Ирина! (почему не Татьяна?) С Днем Рождения!!!! Желаю Счастья!!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

ДОРОГИЕ ТАТЬЯНЫ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! 

Ирочка! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Студенты! С праздником!

----------


## syaonka

*МКШВ*,
*TomaCh*,
*Иринка Картинка*,
 Спасибо большое!



> Ирина! (почему не Татьяна?)


Не знаю! Мама так назвала! :Aga:

----------


## Shusteer

ТАНЕЧКИ, ТАТЬЯНЫ И ТАНЮШИ...а ещё студенты! С ПРАЗДНИКОМВАС-С ТАТЬЯНИНЫМ ДНЁМ!!!*:smile:*

----------


## Озорная

*syaonka*,

Звёздочка-Ирина

[IMG]http://*********org/212386.jpg[/IMG]


Всех Татьянок - с праздником!

[IMG]http://*********org/230818.jpg[/IMG]

Хоть время массовых гуляний 
Под Новый год, уже прошло, 
Восьмое марта с первомаем 
Ещё довольно далеко, 

Но в праздничное межсезонье 
Мы не впадём в тоску и лень. 
Вот, просыпаемся сегодня - 
Ба, на дворе Татьянин день.

----------


## Tatiana_S

*syaonka*,
С Днем рождения, Иришка! Ты такая сильная, мужественная, милая и нежная... Здоровья тебе и твоим деткам, счастья, мира, добра! 
Говорят, что самое темное время всегда *перед рассветом...*

----------


## Volodя

Поздравляю ВСЕХ татьян с Днём Ангела! 
 И всех бывших, будущих и бывалых, а так же нынешних студентов! Всем новых целей и средств на их достижение:wink:, удачи, любви, творческих успехов и счастья!

----------


## olehka

Всех Танюшек с именинами!

Хорошая хозяйка И добрая душа,
«Татьяна, с именинами!» 
Шепнем, едва дыша.
 Живите без ненастья, 
Не ведая невзгод, 
И пусть большое счастье 
Вам праздник принесет

[IMG]http://*********org/199096.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Ирочка*, Татьян сегодня поздравляют во множественном числе...
Тебя же- как единственную и неповторимую *звездочку*...
[img]http://s.******info/3b1e00c1798685c92250c0d19e6ec9de.gif[/img]
 Пусть сложный период побыстрее закончится, а День рождения подарит тебе новую веху в судьбе...
Будь здорова и счастлива! Пусть звезда удачи над твоей головой горит неустанно...
*Пусть дети радуют мамочку...*:biggrin:

----------


## ирина шабаева

Всех Танечек, Татьян, Танюшек, всех молчаливых, погремушек, 
всех толстеньких и худоватых, 
всех молодых и староватых, 

всех светлых, чёрных, очень рыжих, всех скромных, умных и бесстыжих, красавиц очень и не так уж, 

всех, кто пока не вышел замуж, и 

всех, кто замуж вышел рано - 

всех поздравляю 

С Днём Татьяны !

----------


## Разговорчивая

От всей души поздравляю всех Танечек, Танюшек, Татьян с днем Ангела!
Пусть всегда вам сопутствует удача и благодарных вам клиентов!!!
[IMG]http://s9.******info/dae4fb1213a7d13c2a942d37b84b8e59.gif[/IMG]

Ирочка, с Днем рождения тебя! Держи букет!!!

[IMG]http://s15.******info/544c5f2b9996fa095ef6c21df7960efe.gif[/IMG]

И торт!!!
[IMG]http://s2.******info/1a8b090c307e28a56521efebd46327a3.gif[/IMG]
Ну и подарок конечно!
[IMG]http://s2.******info/90cfa78f49822c9429f6590934b22a30.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Всех Танечек форума, а так же студентов с праздником! 
Да здравствуют Татьяны, любовь и гордость нашего форума!
[IMG]http://*********org/261553.gif[/IMG]

Именинников январских , хоть и с опозданием, но от души с Днём рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/230833.gif[/IMG]

Люда- оптимистка, с прошедшим! Спасибо за всё!
[IMG]http://*********org/214449.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

*syaonka*
[IMG]http://*********org/211380.gif[/IMG]
Иринка-Звездочка, пусть в твоей жизни будет больше света, тепла и СЧАСТЬЯ!

[IMG]http://*********org/226740.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manyu

Иришка, поздравляю от души! :flower:  Ну я тебе уже всего нажелала!:biggrin:

----------


## Kley

*Ирочка!!!* Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!!!! Желаю тебе, чтобы чтобы сияние твоей ЗВЁЗДОЧКИ больше ничем не омрачалось!!!!!!




*Дорогие наши Танечки!!!!! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!*
[img]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*syaonka
ИРИНОЧКА,
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, С ДНЁМ АНГЕЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/244172.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sos-veta

От всей души спешу поздравить всех именинниц, всех Татьян, а также нашу северную столицу - Питер со столь знаковыми, а местами, эпохальными событиями! Первое - это Тамадея!!! Второе - Педагогическая Ассамблея-открытие Года Учителя!!! Поэтому всех ведущих по призванию, всех учителей по специальности и наоборот- всех, кто совмещает эти два творческих поприща - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮ!!! :Vah:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ровно 2 недели назад на Тамадее мы уже поздравляли всех Танюшек с Татьяниным днем (по старому календарю) теперь настало время поздравлять по новому!! ДЕвченки, цветите, благоухайтеи дарите радость!

----------


## Irishka

Ирочка! Тебя отдельною строкою - с Днем рождения. Будь счастливой, влюбленной (от этого женщины ох! как хороши) и, конечно, любимой!



Ну и теперь, как мама студента, как та у которой много Татьян в родне и в числе подруг, и в конце-концов, как педагог - Свех форумчан с Днем студента, а наших Танюшек с Днем ангела - с Татьяниным днем! Счастья всем!!! 

Танюшки, гуляйте и...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

ВСЕХ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ ТАТЬЯН, С КОТОРЫМИ СВЁЛ МЕНЯ ЭТОТ ФОРУМ, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! ДЕВОЧКИ, КАЖДОЙ ИЗ ВАС СВОИХ РАДОСТЕЙ, СВОЕГО СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

*ИРИШКУ* syaonka, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ПУСТЬ РЯДОМ С ТОБОЙ ВСЕГДА БУДУТ ДОБРЫЕ И ТВОИ ЛЮДИ, ТВОЯ СЕМЬЯ, ТВОИ БЛИЗКИЕ, КОТОРЫЕ БУДУТ БЕРЕЧЬ ТЕБЯ И ЛЮБИТЬ

ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ, БЕРЕГИТЕ ДРУГ ДРУГА!

[IMG]http://*********org/210399.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПЧЕЛКА

Дорогие мои, поздравляю всех Татьян  с Днем ангела - с Татьяниным днем!!! 
Всем Танечкам- любви, здоровья, успехов, удач и радости. Будьте  самыми  желанными и  самыми красивыми! :flower:

----------


## BONATA

Спасибо всем, кто поздравил с именинами и на страницах форума ,и в личку.
Я тоже хочу поздравить всех Татьян и спешу поделиться с вами пожеланием, которое сегодня получила сама. Понравилось. Тезки - это Вам ...
*
 С Днем нашего Ангела-хранителя! Крепких ему крыльев, а нам верного курса!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла11

Татьянин День
 Хотя на улице метель,
 В душе звенит весны капель,
 В Татьянин День сердца открыты,
 Улыбкой улицы умыты,
 Татьянин взгляд меня дурманит,
 К себе магнитом нежным тянет,
 Любовь мне дарит без обмана,
 В Татьянин день щедра Татьяна...

  Сестрёнки-Танюшки мои дорогие: Татьяна-Курочка, Танюшки-Оренбурженки,
 как я ВАС всех люблю и ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:

----------


## po4emy4ka

*всех Татьян с праздником!!! Вам повезло с именем - вечные студенты!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********org/253399m.gif[/IMG]


Хоть время массовых гуляний 
Под Новый год, уже прошло, 
Восьмое марта с первым маем 
Ещё довольно далеко, 

Но в праздничное межсезонье 
Мы не впадём в тоску и лень. 
Вот, просыпаемся сегодня - 
Ба, на дворе Татьянин день. 

Татьянин день - ну чем не праздник, 
Причём, не только для Татьян. 
Пусть он гуляньями не славен, 
Пусть от него народ не пьян, 

Пусть нет застолий и салютов, 
Парадов нет, и шествий нет. 
Зато гуляют институты, 
А также, университет. 

А ты, та самая Татьяна, 
Чьих именин бурлит страна, 
Сегодня утром вышла рано 
С черноголовского двора 

И добираясь на работу 
В кабине старенькой машины 
Жалела ты, что не суббота - 
Остаться дома нет причины. 
Вот добралась и разместилась 
В уютном креслице своём. 
Вокруг степенно проносились 
Семен Петрович и Антон 

Всё как всегда - звонки и факсы, 
И офисная суета. 
К обеду, курс рубля и бакса 
Ты всем объявишь не спеша. 
Ты исполняешь порученья 
И улыбаешься народу, 
Ждёшь подходящее мгновенье, 
Чтоб приготовиться к уходу. 

А дома - музыка и ужин, В лесу прогулки при луне: 
А больше ничего не нужно - 
И так ты счастлива вполне.

*посвящается и моей родной сестре!!!*

*Дорогая моя сестра, счастья тебе!!!*

И кажется, что может измениться
В такую пору снов и снежной глуши,
Но было суждено дитю родиться -
Девчушке с теплым именем ТАНЮША.
Бежали годы, как ручьи весною,
И жизнь и поперек и вдоль текла,
Девчушка наша стала уж большою,
На красоту и нежность сберегла.
Сносилось много платьев, спето много песен,
И много выпито и горя и вина,
А до сих пор Земля и Космос тесен,
Когда гуляет и поет она!
Когда, взлохматив кудри желтым кленам,
И, то ли стрезву, ну, а может спьяну
Все вдруг становится веселым и зеленым,
Стремясь похожим быть на звонкую Татьяну!
И мы, попав в сей круг, душой воскреснем,
Поймем — для счастья нужно очень мало,
Споем сердцами поздравленья песню
И сдвинем дружно радости бокалы!
Живи, цвети, нас, радуя собою,
Ты в горе смейся, в радости всплакни,
Пусть через край жизнь льется пред тобою,
Дай бог тебе надежды и любви!

*а это всем нашим девочкам!!! здоровья, удачи за хвост!!!*

----------


## Kescha

*Ирина, с днём рождения!!!

Пусть в жизни будет всё прекрасно,
Изящно, Сладко,Нежно,Страсно,
Блестяще,Ярко,Фантастично,
Красиво,Модно и Практично,
Беспечно,Вкусно,Аппетитно,
Необычайно,Колоритно,Удачно,
Просто,Безупречно,
И с удовольствием конечно!*



*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> С одной стороны, Тани сильные, твердые и побеждающие женщины,


Добрый вечер( а может ночь )!    Прямо в точку! всё это о моей дочке,Танечке, сказано...А интересно ,что там про ЛЕН говорится?(если ,конечно не трудно )

----------


## Alenajazz

Хочу поздравить с Днём рождения *Анатольевну!!!!!!!!!*
Замечательный человек, умная, красивая, да ещё и танцует прекрасно!!!! Дай бог тебе здоровья и счастья на всю жизнь!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> что там про ЛЕН говорится?


*Происхождение имени Елена:
*
Слово древнегреческого происхождения, толкование неясно, возможно: избранная, светлая.
Значение имени:

С раннего детства любит сказки. Немного замкнута, никогда полностью не сливается с детским коллективом, всегда немного в стороне, в своем внутреннем мире. Доверчива, но, встретившись с обманом, в особенности построенном на использовании ее доверчивости, постарается непременно наказать обманувшего ее человека, проявив при этом незаурядную изобретательность. Елена добра, но доброта ее в детстве редко бывает деятельной. Так, она может принести в дом грязного уличного котенка, напоить его молоком, поплакать над его горькой судьбой, но не проявит твердости, когда родители выдворят "новосела" на ночную улицу в тот же вечер. Увлекается всем понемногу. И вязать пытается, и шить, и вышивать - ее привлекает все красивое. Уроки учит время от времени. Учится неплохо, по некоторым предметам даже отлично, благодаря, главным образом, хорошей памяти и понравившемуся учителю.

Елена чаще всего похожа на отца. Во всяком случае, характер его она наследует в точности. К нему имя Елены щедро прибавляет эмоциональности и категоричности. Эмоции в жизни Елены вообще играют большую роль.

В юности производит впечатление замкнутой и застенчивой, но при близком знакомстве становится ясно, что она - жизнерадостный человек, большая фантазерка и оптимистка. Более всего Елены преуспевают в сферах, требующих общения.

Любовь как чувство у Елены вторична, она появляется как следствие сострадания. Елена, скорее всего, не выйдет замуж за богатого и красивого, а предпочтет ему человека, которого пожалеет. Не щадя себя в своей жертвенной любви, Елена ожидает такого же отношения и к себе. Она болезненно относится ко всему, что отнимает у нее мужа - его друзьям, увлечениям, привязанностям.

Погруженная в мир своих душевных переживаний, она равнодушна к несовершенству быта, легко обходится малым, непривередлива. Дома у Елены обычно царит мир и покой. Она домоседка, заботливая мать. Хорошей хозяйкой бывает только по настроению. В остальное время она относится к кухне как к скучному, но необходимому элементу бытия. 

[

----------


## Касатик

*С Днем рождения, Инесса!!!
Пусть жизнь преподносит только радостные и приятные моменты!!!
Будь здорова и счастлива!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/207339m.jpg[/IMG]


*Анатольевна – душа! До чего ты хороша -
Черноброва, смуглолица, на все руки мастерица.
Хочешь – песню запоет, в хоровод народ сведет,
Упражнения покажет, и о кетчупе расскажет.
Макароны, кока кола – ко всему она готова!
Ты не просто мастерица – Казахстанская царица!!!*
 :Aga: 
Вот! :Oj:

----------


## orhideya

Инесса   С  Днем  Рожденья  тебя!
Поздравляю!
Пусть будет этот день счастливым,
Мир станет сказочно красивым,
Цветы, подарки восхищают,
Друзья приятно удивляют!
В душе пусть праздник не кончается
И каждый миг мечта сбывается,
Пусть бесконечно радость длится,
Все, что задумано, свершится!


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Сильва

Анатольевна, дорогая!
 В 20 лет человеком властвует желание,
в 30 лет - разум,
в 40 лет - рассудок,
в 50 лет мудрость...
Так выпьем же за тебя, ибо у тебя есть и рассудок и разум и желание!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Анатольевна, с Днем рождения!!!_  :flower: ..

[IMG]http://*********org/198125.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Иришка - звёздочка!!!!*

С днём рождения тебя! Пусть всё у тебя в жизни наладится, отступит боль, а детки будут тебя всегда радовать. Будь счастлива, дорогая!

С искренними поздравлениями, Светлана.


*Танюшечки - хохотушечки!!!!*

Без вас бы мир был не таким, без вас бы форум был другим. Спасибо за то, что вы у нас есть!


*БОЖЕ МОЙ!!! 

У МОЕЙ ЛЮБИМОЙ ИНЕССОЧКИ - АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ - днюха!!! УРА--а-а-а-а!!! Налить всем коньяка!!!!*
Иннулька - ты знаешь, я тебя обожаю, мне выпала большая радость, видеться с тобой в реале не один раз, да что там, мне выпала радость ехать с тобой в ПИтер и обратно и продлить радость встречи!!!

Ты - яркая, талантливая, озорная, юморная - всех твоих талантов и не перечесть - оставайся такой же, как есть!!!!

От Саньки привет! Мы тебя любим!

----------


## lezi

Анатольевна,дорогая!
 Поздравляю самую загадочную красавицу форума с таким прекрасным днем,Днем рождения! 


Ну и конечно,не поспоришь с тем,что ты сама знаешь.ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Инесса, ты одна, ты такая на форуме!* 
Прими мои поздравления!

[IMG]http://*********org/243182.gif[/IMG]

----------


## syaonka

Инесса! МИлая! ПОздравляю тебя!
Пусть в твоей жизни будут только счастливые моменты!

----------


## Тасья

Анатольевна - Инесса, принимай подарки и поздравления из Влада!
С Днем рождения!!! и  За твои 18!
[IMG]http://*********org/255458m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

*Анатольевна!  Инесса!  С Днем Рождения!!! 
Стихи хотела написать... Про рифму подумала...
Инесса ..... Принцесса!? ... Не-а! kuku
Инесса не Принцесса, а ... Ко-ро-левна!!! 
Пусть не в рифму, но зато - от души!!!
Радости тебе и Здоровья!!!*

----------


## Ольга-63



----------


## romashakun

Инесса!  С Днем рождения тебя!!!  Пусть жизнь преподносит тебе только радости и счастье!  И здоровья тебе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*Alenajazz*,

( извените за тупость-зовут вас Алёна ? )Спасибо за ответ.Можно сказать- почти прямое поподание.Большее из написанного подходит ко мне. сейчас начну кляньчить-не поделитесь где вы это берёте?



*Инесса! Примите мои поздравления:

"поверьте,возраст-ерунда!
 вам сколько: 40, 28 ?
 не будем плюсовать года
 заглянем в зеркало с вопросом.
Нос лишь на десять, брови -семь,
Улыбка лет на 19.
 Глаза без возраста совсем,
 Губам до ста ещё смеяться.
 А кожа-персик и атлас !
 До старости-лет 90.
 Причёска- просто высший класс,
 Фигура-загляденье просто!
 Живи без возраста, без бед-
 весёлым нечего бояться.
 Будь щедрой и на склоне лет
 В душе пусть будет 18 ! "*

----------


## Yuli4ka

Инесса!!  С Днем рождения!!

Очень рада поздравить!!  пусть только хорошее, радостное и творческое окружает тебя и твоих близких!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Инесса!Красавица! Умница! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

Пусть сбудется все о чем мечтается.....
 Пусть удача сопутствует тебе....

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Sens - Анечка, Наталья - Тасья, Виктория - Torry, syaonka - Иринка, Инесса - Анатольевна*

дорогие! поздравляю вас с вашими днями рождениями и желаю всего наилучшего  :flower: 
 


*а также всех Танюшек и Танечек - с днем ангела!!!!*

----------


## Озорная

*Анатольевна,*

*Инессочка, с днем рождения тебя!*

День замечательный согрет
Теплом сердечных поздравлений,
Добра ,удачи, долгих лет,
Больших успехов! С Днем Рожденья!

Сегодня хочется желать
Здоровья крепкого и счастья,
Любить ,надеяться, мечтать!
Пусть станет жизнь еще прекрасней!

[IMG]http://*********org/224753.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar16

Sens-Аня
Торри- Виктория
Тасья-Наташа
Звездочка- Ирина
Оптимистка-Людмила
Анатольевна-Инесса

Для меня самой было бы непривычно получить поздравление от незнакомого человека. А вы все мне давно знакомы и близки.
Поздравляю вас с Днем рождения (пусть и прошедшим) !!!
Пусть больше солнышка будет у вас в жизни !
[/url]

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Инесса с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!пусть все ХОРОШЕ, о чем ты УЗНАВАЛА будет всегда рядышком!
пусть близкие согревают ТЕБЯ своей любовью!
[IMG]http://*********org/247284.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*В шумном платье муаровом, в шумном платье муаровом*
*По аллеям олуненным Вы проходите морево...*
*Ваше платье изысканно, Ваша тальма лазорева...*
*Вся такая внезапная!!! Ибо Вы - Анатольевна!!!*
*Пусть любовью и радостью будет жизнь разузорена,*
*Словно радуга вешняя! А размах - олигарховый:biggrin:!!!*

Внимание! Объединенная команда спецслужб ФСБ, ФБР И СБУ пребывают в чрезвычайном волнении, потому как сегодня отмечает днюху основной резидент, который наделен невероятными информативными способностями в области дознания: только одна Анатольевна умеет достоверно узнать, что ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО:biggrin:!
*Инесса! От души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!* 
*Восхищаюсь твоим чувством юмора, такта, мудростью и обаянием!* 
*Искренно желаю, чтобы во всех твоих делах всегда было все ХОРОШО!!! Радости, здоровья, света, удачи, любви и исполнения всех желаний! А так же пожелаю, чтобы твой дар провиденья развивался и продолжал нести миру оптимизм и гармонию:biggrin: !!!*

----------


## zizi

Инесса, милая, с днём рождения!

Пусть солнце светит ласково,
Лучисто и приветливо,
Цветы в хрустальной вазочке
Стоят в воде кокетливо,

Улыбка будет радостной
Всегда, как в день рождения,
И целый год окажется
Счастливым продолжением!

А эти цветы для очаровательной, умной, прекрасной во всех отношениях женщины - для тебя!

----------


## KainskCherry

В красивом Казахском городе,
Что Петропавловском зовется,
Гуляют сегодня все службы,
И даже досмотр не ведется!
[IMG]http://*********org/238856.jpg[/IMG]

День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
Президент все дела оставил,
Государство без управления…
Веселятся и депутаты!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/242952.jpg[/IMG]

День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
Детский садик закрыт,
Карантин опять, говорят.
Знают коллеги и заведующая,
 Причина тому-
День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/231688.jpg[/IMG]

И коты уже с ночи,
Приводили в порядок себя,
Чтобы шерстью нарядной блеснуть!
[IMG]http://*********org/232712.jpg[/IMG]

День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
А коньяк исчез ,
Весь с прилавков вдруг,
Лишь стоит там
Водка дешевая…
Разобрали все…
Город празднует!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/235784.jpg[/IMG]

День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
И идет в ресторане свадьба,
Свадьба грустная,
Почти трезвая,
Тамады там нет,
Ни дыдыма, ни песен, ни гульбища!
[IMG]http://*********org/236808.jpg[/IMG]

День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
Я сегодня сижу и думаю,
Отчего душе хорошо то так?!
Будет Вишня сегодня пьяная!!
[IMG]http://*********org/233736.jpg[/IMG]

День Рождения у нашей Инессы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/224520.jpg[/IMG]

Ну а если серьезно, дорогая наша, любимая! Я просто благодарю небо, за то, что судьба меня свела с тобой, такой разной, обладательницей шикарного голоса, затейницей, отзывчивой и милой.. Той, кто всегда поддержит, порой усмирит мой гонор, притормозит мою излишнюю заботу…Я очень жду встречи с тобой в Новосибирске, когда снова смогу обнять тебя, моя дочечка!!! Наша поездка в твой город была действительно доброй сказкой, сегодня мы завидуем Тиханюкам, доброй белой завистью, ребятки, обнимите ее до хруста от нас! И мы решили еще раз вернуть всех вас в ту дружескую бесшабашную атмосферу того последнего дня. Ссылка на песни-пляски в личке скайпа. Любим, скучаем, Поздравляем! Нашу Инессочку ,наше солнышко, нашу Богиню свадебного Веселья!!!! Урррррррааааа!!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

[IMG]http://s18.******info/ee6d8a8db3c273a90c129ddcc0530ef9.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s18.******info/ee6d8a8db3c273a90c129ddcc0530ef9.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

Семья Петровских присоединяется к прзднованию Дня рождения Инессы Анатольевны и выражает восхищение !
Анатольевна - ты чудо, счастья тебе! Приветик от нас в скайпе!
 :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Инесса, дорогая, с Днем рождения тебя...* 

Ты меня поразила своим голосом. Прошло уже две недели, а я кажде утро начинаю с песни: " И сама я верила, сердцу вопреки: мы с тобой два берега у одной реки...."
Счастья тебе, здоровья, и большого творческого прорыва...

----------


## Уралочка

*ИНЕССОЧКА,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
Рада, что успела во время, всего самого замечательного Вам!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/241923.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/232707.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Потрясающая, шикарная, великолепная, и... такая реальная, 
Инесса, с Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## Петровна

[IMG]http://*********org/255239.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

ИНЕССОЧКА, СОЛНЫШКО, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Я не знакома с тобой в реале, но чувствую,что ты замечательный человечек, счастья, здоровья и любви тебе!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Урррааааа!!! Я еще успеваю!!! Поздравляю!!!!! Дорогую нашу Анатольевну, с днем варенья!!!! Инночка, Ты самая талантливая, ты самая лучшая, ты самая красивая, ты самая- самая!!!! Оставайся токой же прекрасной ещё лет 100 не меньше! И помни мы тебя любим!!! А я больше всех!!!! Здоровья, любви и добра!!! Виват Анатольевне!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*syaonka, Иринчик, с днем рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/212231.jpg[/IMG]
*Всех Танюшек, с именинами!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/235782.jpg[/IMG]
*Анатольевна, Инессочка, принимай поздравления с днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********org/218374.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

Инессик!!! Зайка, мой любимый!!! :flower: 
Только щаз включили инет, и я хоть и с опозданием, спешу тебя поздравить!!! :Aga: 
Ты - самый замечательный и отзывчивый мой друг!!! Я так тебя люблю!!! :Aga: 

Люди добрые, знайте, прошлогодняя новосибирская тамадея состоялась, только, благодаря нашей замечательной Инессе!!! Она первая сказала: "Да я к тебе приеду!!!!" И после этого я с наглой мордой стала звать всех кого можно к нам!!!!
И только благодаря ей, это все свершилось!!!
И теперь Инессочка - самый главный гость у нас!!! И в этом году мы тебя ждем, затаив дыхание!!! (я в частности!!!)
И хочу пожелать тебе, в День рождения, любви, покоя, удачи в работе, счастья женского, и сбычи мечт!!!!:biggrin:
Пусть будет все так, как ты загадала!!!
И не забывай нас!!! Плавучие фонтаны летом все-таки тебя ждуууутттт!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

*Анатольевна, Поздравляю!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Kescha*,
 зовут меня Алёна. А информацию о значении имён можно найти:
www.akviloncenter.ru/name/elena.htm

----------


## Лина М.

ИНЕССОЧКА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ, ДОРОГАЯ!!!!!
Очень жалею, что не смогла с тобой познакомиться в реале. Но и по виртуалу тебя люблю, ценю, уважаю. Желаю здоровья, сил, жизнелюбия и оптимизма! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

А я опять многих пропустила поздравить! Простите!  :Oj: 
Хоть с опозданием, но всех - всех П_О_З_Д_Р_А_В_Л_Я_Ю_! :flower:

----------


## чижик

Анатольевна! Инесса! С днём рождения тебя! успехов, здоровья, хорошего настроения!
У дочки чтоб всё получалось! И вообще - всего-всего!

----------


## Kescha

*Alenajazz*,

очень рада знакомству! и большое спасибочки за ссылку. Я много встречала " значение имён ",но именно твоё больше описывает все черты ,качества человека.Так же с гороскопами- в каждом издании своя трактовка.Еще раз спасибки, что откликнулась .

----------


## Анюша

*Инесса,*
С Днем Рождения!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/251197m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Света 79

Девченки! Поздравляю всех имениников с днем варенья!
Творческих успехов! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Анатольевна! С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Исполнения всех заветных желаний! И оптимизма, оптимизма, оптимизма!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Дорогие мои друзья! Реальные и виртуальные!
Огромное спасибо вам за добрые слова поздравлений!*
Так получилось, что из-за работы я только сегодня надолго прорвалась к компьютеру - поэтому буду благодарить сейчас всех и каждого в отдельности!!!
Вообще, хоть каждый день рождения и прибавляет по году - но когда ещё узнаешь о себе столько приятного, как не в этот день???:biggrin:
Да простят меня модераторы за большой пост, но по-другому я не могу.

*Alenajazz*,- Алён, приседаю в глубоком книксене в знак благодарности!
*Касатик*, - Наташ, надеюсь, ещё будет реальная встреча, где мы сможем поговорить, как две вполне адекватные женщины!!!kuku
*orhideya*, - Олеся, спасибо!
*Сильва*, - Светочка, ну, до мудрости не так много осталось...
*ПИГМАЛИОН*, - Пётр, цветы от мужчины - прияяяятнооо..... :Oj: 
*Масяня*, - Светуль, а я-то как рада, что у меня есть ты, а у нас с тобой - полное взаимопонимание!!! :Aga: 
*lezi*, - Танечка, тебя не любить невозможно! От тебя столько тепла и доброты! Хоть мы практически и не общались, но я это почувствовала!
*tatiana-osinka*, - Танечка, спасибо!
*syaonka*, - Ириш, от Водолея Водолею - привет!
*Тасья*, - Наташ, жаль, Владивосток далеко...А то мы бы...
*МКШВ*, - Маргарита, к чему рифмы, когда такие звания???)))
*Ольга-63*, - Олечка, спасибо!
*romashakun*, - Людмила, спасибо!
*Kescha*, - Лена, а так хочется, чтобы не только в душе было 18...
*Yuli4ka*, - Юлечка, очень рада знакомству с тобой, хоть и мимолётному...
*Иринка Картинка*, - Ириш, ты солнышко с очаровательной улыбкой!!!
*altergot*, - Оля, спасибо!
*Озорная*, - Наташенька, твои "озорные" частушки помню до сих пор!
*mar16*, - Спасибо, Наташа!
*Julia5282*, - Юля, спасибо!
*eva-prazdnik*, - Леночка...Ну так обо мне ещё никто не писАл... Я прямо загордилась... :flower: 
*zizi*, - Мариночка, я надеюсь, мы ещё не раз встретимся! И диплом обмоем!
*KainskCherry*, - Танюшка, дорогая моя подружка! Ну ты вааащеее...Я думала, в честь меня есть только одна поэма - которую ты мне прочла по телефону. А вы, оказывается, успели и фоторепортаж сделать!!! Люблю вас с Димкой!
*Мэри Эл*, - Элечка!!! Как же здОрово, что мы с тобой познакомились!
*Марисоль*, - Мариша и Илья! Спасибо за приветик, и за то, что вы такие классные!
*Tatiana_S*, - Танюша, добрая, заводная, юморная - спасибо!
*уралочка*, - Леночка, а поздравления и через неделю получать приятно!
*sokolixa*, - Ларис, да мы с тобой вообще...Реальные!!!:cool:
*Петровна*, - Ирочка, коп-коп рахмет!!! За твоё большое сердце!!!
*Абюл45*, - Любаша, спасибо!
*marisha612*, - Маришенька, солнце, ну я же ж тоже тебя - очень-очень!!!
*Tajussa*, - Таня, спасибо!
*naatta*, - Натусик, ты мой "Энерджайзер", за тобой - хоть на край света!!! :Aga: 
*shoymama*, - Олечка, я так рада, что мы сразу нашли общий язык!
*SONYA_07*, - Линочка, взаимно! Я надеюсь, что моя мечта станет явью, и мы с тобой познакомимся в реале!
*Ёжик*, - Иннуся, спасибо тебе за тот праздник, который был в моей жизни этой зимой!!! :Ok: 
*чижик*, - Леночка, мы будем стараться!
*Анюша*, - Анечка, спасибо!
*Irishka*, - Иришкаааа...А если вдруг ты решишь приехать на историческую родину - Петропавловск ждёт!!!

*Всех целую - обнимаю!!!*

----------


## Shusteer

Плохо, когда ломается компьютер...пусть с опазданием, но всё же!
*Дорогая Иннесса, поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения! Желаю Гармонии с самой собой, любви, здоровья, побольше ярких,приятных минут в жизни, чтобы тебя окружало душевное тепло твоих родных и близких, Радости тебе, удачи и ...богатых клиентов ( в смысле душевно щедрых)*

----------


## Кудряшкина

Super Light, Света! С днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/253277.gif[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Светочка!
С днем рождения!*

----------


## чижик

Света! С днём рождения! Ты всегда выручаешь нашего брата, ты - умница! Здоровья тебе!Друзей хороших и надёжных! И хорошего настроения, особенно в такой день!

----------


## Alenajazz

Света! С Днём рождения!!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Света!*
Твое имя излучает свет, тепло и добро...
 Оставайся таким замечательным солнышком, какая есть сейчас.
 С днем рождения, милая!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Света, с днем рождения!*

----------


## Джина

Светочка! С Днем рождения!!!

----------


## maknata

Всех, кого не успела похдравить - С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## romashakun

Светочка! Дорогая! С Днем рождения! Счастья, удачи, здоровья тебе! Пусть у тебя все будет хорошо! Мы тебя очень и очень любим! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Солнце45

*Анатольевна*,
Анатольевна, я с опозданием...скажу лишь, что те, кто не пообщался с тобой в реале много потеряли...такое чувство юмора, как у Анатольевны редко можно встретить...Анатольевна всегда оставайся такой творческой, умной дэвушкой и хорошим другом...крепко целую тебя и обнимаю...Мне, кстати, тоже немного довелось пообщаться...когда ты была временно доступна...но мы наверстаем упущенное

----------


## Касатик

*Super Light*
Светлана, с Днем рождения!!! Как Водолей Водолею желаю много-много воздушных замков и один материальный!!!:biggrin:
Будь богатой, счастливой, любимой и, конечно, любящей!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/244077m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

Анатольевна!!!!

[img]http://s17.******info/c87ac37e8fccbeb518a9eaece42f8f7f.gif[/img]

Фуу.... Успел....

----------


## Kescha



----------


## viki

Девченки,*Инесса - Анатольевна, Светлана -Super Ligh ! С Днем Рождения!*
Что пожелать?Богатств? Удачи?
От жизни каждый хочет своего...
А я желаю вам, простого счастья,
Чтоб было понемногу,но всего!

----------


## Озорная

*Super Light,*

_Света, поздравляю с днем рождения, желаю здоровья и творческих успехов!_

[IMG]http://*********org/237926.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Светочка, поздравляю!!!* _
[IMG]http://*********org/199034.jpg[/IMG]

И вот еще один годок,
Но жизнь есть жизнь.
Будь лучезарна, мой дружок,
Всегда держись.
В удачу верь, твори себя,
Твори мечту,
Неукоснительно любя
Лишь высоту.
Да будет каждый шаг пути
Теплом согрет.
Желаю я тебе цвести,
Не зная бед._

----------


## shoymama

Наташа-Касатик! 
Поздравляю с днем рождения!
Дарю тебе скромный, но очень полезный подарок 
-  этот горшок.



Пардон, не то...



Снова не то...



Теперь - то!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*КАСАТИК!* С ДНЮХОЙ!!!
Оставайся такой же нежной, женственной и любимой!!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Касатик,*

_Натульчик,_ 

[IMG]http://*********org/207001.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/223385.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Леночка - Ponj29!
С днюхой!!!*

----------


## чижик

Наташа-Касатик! С днём рождения!

----------


## Суперстар

*Наташа! Леночка!* За ваше здоровье!

 От всей души!


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

С днем рождения!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Наталья Касатик!!

Яркая, красивая, роскашная, женственная, обаятельная, искреннаяя, преданная!!  Рада личному знакомству!  Желаю только всего хорошего, вкусного, прибыльного, солнечного, вкуснопахнущего!!

Крепко обнимаю!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Светлана -Super Ligh ! 
Наташа-Касатик!
Леночка - Ponj29!
Девочки, милые, С Днем Рождения!
Здоровья, Любви, Счастья, Удачи Вам и Вашим близким!!!

А это,  вам на подарки......

[IMG]http://*********org/258206m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Наташа, *Касатик!*
 От души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения и желаю поскорее видеть рядом с собою Юрия Борисовича, в добром здравии и хорошем настроении!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Наташенька. Светланка-девочки с днем Рождения!!
эта нежность для ВАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/251027.gif[/IMG]

----------


## вероника-солнце

И я,и я хочу "за здоровье!" Девочки,пусть его будет много,много!Эх,не умею пока красоту всякую вставлять,но все мои слова искренни и от чистого сердца!а значит должны сбыться!!!

----------


## Масяня

> Светлана -Super Ligh ! 
> Наташа-Касатик!
> Леночка - Ponj29!



Ба-а-а, да тут Водолеев-то сколько!!! Приятная компания, которую хочется поздравить с днями рождения!

Девочки - новых успехов вам, и пусть вечные ценности: Любовь, Вера, Надежда, Здоровье - всегда будут с вами.

----------


## lezi

Девочки именинницы поздравляю с Днем рождения! Пусть ваши возможности совпадают с желаниями.


Натуська-Касатик
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!!!
Шикарная женщина прекрасна во всем.Удачи тебе,Натусик.Здоровья и процветания.Пусть исполняются все заветные мечты.



И поднимаю свой бокал,чтоб выпить за твое здоровье.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*СВЕТОЧКА Супер светлая
Наташенька КАСАТИК*
Девочки МИЛЫЕ с Днём рождения
Пусть сбываются мечты
ВЫ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ
Дай вам БОГ всего самого наилучшего

----------


## Tajussa

*Светлана -Super Ligh !* Поздравляю!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/199829.jpg[/IMG]
*Натусик-Касатик!* Принимай поздравления!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/203925.jpg[/IMG]
*Леночка - Ponj29!* С днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/257172.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

КАСАТИК! НАТАЛИЯ! Наташа! С Днем Рождения!!! :flower: 
Хорошего тебе Дня, хорошего Года, хорошей Жизни! :Aga: 
Самореализации...Самоактуализации...Востребованности ...(что там еще из ... модного?)!!!kuku
Любви! Удачи! Радости! - (это из ... вечного)!!! :Ok: 
И чтобы на Это Всё - Здоровья хватило! - (это из ... практики)!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Наташа - Касатик!!!*
_Красивая, стильная, умная, весёлая, замечательная, душевная!
С днём рождения тебя!
Не умею говорить стихами, но от души и совершенно искренне желаю всего самого доброго!_
[IMG]http://*********org/226479m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## romashakun

Касатик!
Наташенька!!! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!! Ты такая  красивая на аватарке от тебя исходит такое тепло и доброта, поэтому, пусть в твоей жизни все будет только ХОРОШО!

----------


## Ольга-63



----------


## Tatiana_S

*Касатик, Натуля, компаньонка моя дорогая, поздравляю тебя с Днюхой!!!*

*Со всех ног бегу....*

*...чтобы выпить с тобой рюмку чаю ...*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Наташенька !!!*

----------


## Гвиола

Касатушка,дорогулечка! Поздравляю от всего сердца!
[IMG]http://*********org/200892m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Потрясающе эффектная, замечательная Наташа - Касатик! 
Только удачи, только успеха, только радости и женского счастья!!!
Здоровья!!!!!!
С Днём рождения!!!!!*

----------


## Озорная

*Ponj29,*

Леночка!

[IMG]http://*********org/230600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/227528.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Касатик, Наташенька! С Днюхой!!!

----------


## Kescha

*С днюхами ,Вас ,девчонки!

            ЖЕЛАЮ
счастья- его никому не хватает,
здоровья- оно никому не помешает,
успехов- они никому не в тягость,
удачи- она приносит радость.
И много хороших друзей,а
с ними всегда веселей!*

[img]http://s12.******info/be7a19fc28fd559c59db76de5e2a1439.gif[/img]

----------


## Ponj29

Большое, большое всем спасибо!!!!!

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие девчонки- Касатик родной,Ponj29,Леночка, Светлана -Super Ligh поздравляю с Днем рождения!
А еще Маринку Баринову спешу поздравить с Днюхой.
Счастья вам, милые красавицы-девчонки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Сегодня, 30 января у Марины Бариновой - день рождения...
*Сейчас вспоминаю как она порадовала всех январских именинников в Питере, а сама при этом осталась в тени...
 Мудрая, добрая, тактичная, культурная, грамотная Марина Баринова...
 Дай Бог, чтоб годы не прибавлялись, а День рождения приносил очередное признания в любви!
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, БАРИНОВА МАРИНА!!!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

Очень много пропустила:frown:
*Касатик милая,
Ponj29,Леночка, 
Светлана -Super Ligh ,
Мариночка Баринова, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!!!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/205021.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/206045.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Наташа-Касатик! Леночка - Ponj29! Маринa Бариновa!* с днями рождения вас!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Маришка - ДЕНЬ РОЖДДЕНИЯ у нашей ПЧЁЛКИ!!! УРА!!!*Желаю тебе, чтобы вокруг тебя всегда было много цветов, ярких - как ТЫ, нежных - как ТЫ, милых - как ТЫ.

Чтобы нектар любви был у тебя в избытке, чтобы ты никогда не переставала им угощать близких тебе людей.

И просто счастья тебе, конечно...

----------


## Озорная

*Пчелка,*
*Марина Баринова,*

Мариночка, с днем рождения тебя!
[IMG]http://*********org/240862.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/224478.gif[/IMG]

*Твое великолепное поздравление именинников в Питере и ПЧЕЛКУ я не забуду никогда....  Спасибо огромное за доставленную радость!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/206046.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*МАРИНОЧКА!!! 
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## shoymama

*Маришка, я тебя люблю!
С днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Петровна

*Касатик*
Наташа, прими мои запоздалые поздравления

[IMG]http://*********org/209111.gif[/IMG]

*Пчелка*
Мариночка, 

[IMG]http://*********org/228566.jpg[/IMG]



Марина и Наташа, всего Вам самого лучшего, крепкого, красивого, удачного и счастливого!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*Марина Баринова,*
С Днём Рождения!
Пусть сбываются все самые нереальные мечты!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/245989m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАТАШЕНЬКУ-КАСАТИК, ЛЕНОЧКУ- Ponj29 и МАРИНОЧКУ БАРИНОВУ, ПУСТЬ ЗАВЕТНЫЕ МЕЧТЫ СБЫВАЮТСЯ, А ЖЕЛАНИЯ ИСПОЛНЯЮТСЯ.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Пчёлка - Мариша!*
С днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/239625.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Мариша Баринова, Пчелочка!!! С Днем рождения!!!*
Очень рада что они у нас рядышком!!! :Oj: 
*Всего-всего-всего тебе!!! Особенно того, что самой хочется!!![*


[IMG]http://*********org/231438m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

Мариночка,жаль,что не знакома с тобой в реале,но думаю,не всё ещё потеряно. Поздравляю с Днем рождения!

----------


## sokolixa

*Марина, Пчёлка дорогая, с Днём рождения!!!
Любви, любви, и ещё раз - любвииииииииииииии!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kescha

Мариночка! Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям- Пусть будет счастлив каждый день,
                                                                             прекрасно каждое мгновенье!
                                                                            Успехов,радости,добра,любви,удачи
                                                                            С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНьЯ !

----------


## Natali_T

Мариша, Наташенька! Я горжусь знакомством с Вами! Спасибо за это Зимней Тамадее! Поздравляю Вас с днем рождения!

----------


## Tatiana_S



----------


## Курица

*viki, 
Ирина*!

Дуют ветры в феврале,
Воют в трубах звонко...

...и  родилась на Земле
Ирочка-девчонка...

Ира жила, как могла...
Но-на Форум набрела.
И теперь-уж с мая-
Ира-как родная!
Ей желаем не болеть,
И в компьютере сидеть
Чаще вечерами...
чтоб всегда быть с нами!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1014828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Маришка Баринова
Поздравляю трудолюбивую пчелку с Днем рождения!!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

Всех январских водолеев с днём рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1012768.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*viki,* 

Ирина!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010745.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Ир, с днём рождения!!!!!!!

----------


## Света 79

Марина Баранова! Знаю тебя с дружественного форума! 
С днем варенья! Удачи и благодарных гостей! :flower:

----------


## ПЧЕЛКА

Дорогие мои девчонки!
Вы не представляете, как приятно было получить все Ваши поздравления. Большое спасибо за ваши теплые слова. Я рада, что у меня столько друзей. Желаю, чтобы  все добрые пожелания в мой адрес,  приумножились и исполнились у каждой из Вас!
Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

viki,*Ирина!*
 Славный добрый Водолей!
В день рожденья водку пей
А быть может просто сок,
Просыпайся утром в срок...
 И на Форум приходи,
 Пожеланья забери...
 Здесь тебя недавно знают,
 Но уж любят, уважают!!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*viki,
Ирина!
Поздравляю!
Пусть каждый день приносит тебе много радостных минут!*

----------


## Тасья

viki - Ирочка, Ирина!
Поздравляю с Днем Рожденья!
С ЮБИЛЕЙЧИКОМ тебя!!!
И от всей души желаю,
Счастья, радости, добра!!!

Дорогая Иришка! Здоровья тебе, любви, и процветания!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1024070m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010758m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/999494m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

viki 

ИРИНА ! С днём рождения,тебя...


*Тебя Ириною назвали,
Что в переводе "Мир", "Покой"...
И имя с умыслом давали,
Но думал кто-нибудь едва ли,
Что будешь резвой ты такой
Ты все на свете успеваешь!
Лениться любишь иногда,
Но все ж успеха достигаешь
И мир собою украшаешь...*



ну а это тоже пригодится!!!



*Добавлено через 58 минут*

----------


## viki

*Танюшка-Курочка ,
Наталья-Озорная ,
Леночка-Чижик ,
Людочка-Оптимистка ,
Лариса-Sokolixa ,
Наталья-Тасья ,
Елена-Kescha !*
Дорогие мои! Спасибо вам огромное за теплые слова и поздравления! :flower:  Я с радостью вспоминаю, тот весенний день ,когда набрела на этот форум и познакомилась с вами (пусть пока еще виртуально,но надеюсь когда- нибудь на встречу в реале.) 


*Танюшка - Курочка и Людмила - Оптимистка* ,ваши стихи -просто шедевр ,спасибо отдельное за такой  гениальный подарок! :Ok: 

Всех вас очень люблю и крепко целую!


[IMG]http://a17004.******info/icon/18602730002ee6d32dd88e52486f211e8f69ced75d.gif[/IMG]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Иришку с такого далеко для нас городка Владивосток поздравляю от души, лучше ведь поздно, чем никогда!!!! Пусть тебя никогда не покидает муза и "Энтузазизьм"))))))

А нашей труженице Пчелке хочу сказать - Маринка, ты для нас звезда!!! Я влюбилась в твои "ладошки", довезла их до дому, и все перечитала. Как тебе пришла в голову такая классная идея? А уж как я влюбилась в Пчелку, "Пион пион")))))) мы ржали от души. Здоровья тебе и..... вдохновения на новые подвиги!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*viki-Ирина! с днем рождения!!!* 


*А еще сегодня день рождения у Лёвы - это сынок нашей Ларико!!!* ему 3 годика!!!
еще раз поздравляю и маму и сына с этим замечательным праздником!!! желаю чтоб его детство было светлым и беззаботным!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Ирина! Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!

----------


## Xakep

C днем рождения .

----------


## Абюл45

viki-ИРИНОЧКА, пусть лучше поздно, чем никогда, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!

----------


## viki

*Леночка - Уралочка! С Днем Рождения!*Желаю здоровья,успехов,благополучия,всегда и во всем! Пусть в жизни, тебя окружает, только красота!

----------


## Уралочка

> *Леночка - Уралочка! С Днем Рождения!*Желаю здоровья,успехов,благополучия,всегда и во всем! Пусть в жизни, тебя окружает, только красота!


Огромное спасибо !!!!!!! очень приятно!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1021045.gif[/IMG]

[COLOR="Red"]*Иринка и тебя с прошедшим днём рождения!!![/*COLOR]
Желаю, чтобы рядом с тобой находилось как можно больше добрых, чутких и внимательных людей! Всего самого наилучшего!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1018997.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*Леночка-уралочка!С днём рождения ,тебя !*

----------


## Касатик

*viki*, *Ирочка!!!* *уралочка*, *Леночка!!!* *Дорогие Водолейчики, с Днем рождения!!!
Пусть жизнь ваша будет радостной и светлой, богатой и счастливой!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/991106m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/988034m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Пы. Сы. С прошедшими.... :Oj:

----------


## Тасья

Леночка - Уралочка! С Днем Рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1021850m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## romashakun

Леночка! Уралочка! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения! Пусть в твоей жизни всегда светит только солнышко и не будет ненастных дней!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*viki*
*уралочка,*
Девоньки, с днем рождения вас! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/987037.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

_уралочка_,
Леночка, с днём рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/992159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

Дорогие форумчанки Водолейчики! Поздравляю!

----------


## Уралочка

*ia-malina,
viki
Kescha,
Касатик,
Тасья,
romashakun,
Tajussa,
Анатольевна,
Natali_T,* 

Огромное Вам спасибо за внимание, теплоту, добро.
Спасибо за Ваши поздравления.
Я ЛЮБЛЮ ВАС!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1018785.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Девчоночки, именинницы январские!!! всех, кого не успела поздравить... С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! любви, радости, сбытия мечт!!!

----------


## Сильва

*уралочка*,
 Ленчик, поздравляю!

----------


## sokolixa

*Лена, уралочка! С Днём рождения!
Только светлых и ясных дней, тепла и любви близких!*

----------


## Анжелла

Друзья мои! Наша Римма КАзань родила сына Ромку!  :Ok: 

Риммочка! Здоровья Вам! :Aga:  Ростите большие!:biggrin:

----------


## sokolixa

> Друзья мои! Наша Римма КАзань родила сына Ромку!


Ой, радость-то какая! Римма, Поздравляю! Берегите себя!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Римма - с НОВОРОЖДЕННЫМ!УРРРРААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1004486m.jpg[/IMG]



Леночка-Уралочка с днем Рождения!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/993222.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Леночку - Уралочку - с днём рождения!

Видишь какой подарок замечательный: в твой день рождения на свет появился ромка - риммочкин сынуля!!!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС ВСЕХ!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Леночка!

С днем рождения!*

----------


## Ольга-63

Леночка Уралочка!
Просто Эльвира!
С днем рождения!

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка_Уралочка*! С днем рождения!  Желаю тебе, чтоб близкие подергали тебя за уши и твой потенциал, настроение, благосотояние резко пошли вверх. Счастья тебе, здоровья, мира , тепла и добра!

*Рима*, а я и не заметила твоей беременности.. Точно , что чужие дети незаметно на свет появляются и незаметно подрастают...
 Чистого неба над вашей головой желаю от души!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Уралочка,


[IMG]http://*********ru/996315.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Поздравляю Леночку-Уралочку, землячку, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Желаю здоровья и прекрасного настроения!!! 


Поздравляю, маму-Риммочку, с рождением сынули, растите здоровыми,растите счастливыми, растите как солнышко красивыми!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Лена Уралочка, с днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1025007.jpg[/IMG]


*Римма, от всего сердца поздравляю! Крепкого здоровья вам с Ромочкой!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1004524.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*Просто Эльвира!
С днем рождения!

Будь здоровой ,Элъвира!
Будь счастлива, Эльвира!
Чтобы бед- нисколечко,
Чтоб мечты-  сбылись
Чтоб любить- до донышка,
 Чтоб смеялось солнышко
и желанной долюшкой
обернулась жизнь!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*


*Риммочка, с сынулей тебя! С продолжателем рода твоего!*

----------


## Римма Казань

Всем огромное СПАСИБО!!! Это очень приятно!!! Оказывается быть мамой это очень волнительно, ни с чем не сравниться)))

----------


## mar16

Поздравляю свою землячку с рождением сына!
Новый человек пришел на нашу землю!!! Какое это счастье для мамочки и ее родных!
Пусть ему будет светло, тепло, уютно в нашем любимом городе!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Лена! Уралочка! Хоть с опозданием, но прими мои поздравления с Днем рождения тоже и мой сладкий букет - тебе



 Риммочка! Такое чудное событие - рождение сынули! Счастья вам всем, здоровья!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Любимые ,классные, форумчане!!!!! Спасибо вам за все прекрасные поздравления!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Простите меня что я пишу чуть позже... Меня только сегодня выписали..+Прямо к вам!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin: 
Как только я смогу писать без лищних костей, думаю мы весело повеселисимься!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Юрий Борисович*,

ЮРА, Ураааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!! Как я рада, что ты опять в строю, опять вместе с нами!!!! Восстанавливай скорее свое здоровье полностью и чаще радуй нас своим присутствием на форуме!   Мы тебя люююбииим!!!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Юрий Борисович*,
 рада  :042:  :042:  :042: !!!! очень рада!!!!kiss :042:  :042:  :042:

----------


## Irishka

Юрочка!С чем тебя и поздравляю!

----------


## BONATA

Используя форум хочу тебя ,родная *Оленька,* поздравить с днем рождения! :flower: 
Вчера были поздравлялки и обнимашки в реале у тебя дома  от родных, а сегодня в догонку принимай, дорогая поздравления еще и от коллег:
Обычно всем в поздравление отправляют открытки - а я тебе шлю привет от знакомых -твоих коллег. Это их пожелания.

----------


## BONATA

Оля, и еще, к тебе - просьба. Если можешь, (а я тебе сейчас позвоню - продублирую свою просьбу :smile:) - выставь здесь "видео"поздравление от  нашего музыканта. Пусть знает не только страна, но и весь мир:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга-63

> выписали..+Прямо к вам!!!!!!!!!


Ах, Юра, Юра, Юрочка! Как мы рады тебя видеть!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Юрий Борисович*,



> Как только я смогу писать без лищних костей,


Борисыч, у тебя, как у настоящего мужчины - после сборки лишние детали оказались???:wink::biggrin:
Выздоравливай скорей! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Юрий Борисович! Дорогой!*
*Какое счастье, что ты уже дома, что ты снова с нами...*
 Дома и стены лечат...
 Только не переусердствуй, родной с зависанием у компа...
 Перечитать все сейчас просто невозможно.. Слушай Наталью Касатика. Пусть рассказывает тебе самое интересное...

----------


## Solnechnaja

> Используя форум хочу тебя ,родная Оленька, поздравить с днем рождения!
> Вчера были поздравлялки и обнимашки в реале у тебя дома от родных, а сегодня в догонку принимай, дорогая поздравления еще и от коллег:
> Обычно всем в поздравление отправляют открытки - а я тебе шлю привет от знакомых -твоих коллег. Это их пожелания


Танюша, спасибо большое!!! Ты не перестаешь меня удивлять!!!! Вчера в реале, сегодня в виртуале!!! :biggrin: Я в восторге!!!!!  :Ok: 


Вчера меня чествовали самые близкие мои люди! В Риге, как никогда ранее, огроменные сугробы! Сугробы в человеческий рост!  :Vah:  А у меня дома сегодня расцвел ВЕСЕННИЙ САД!!!! 







B]
Милые, Водолеи и дорогие форумчане, пусть эти нежные весенние цветы принесут в ваш дом тепло, радость, нежность и любовь!!!! 
[/B][/COLOR]

----------


## shoymama

*Solnechnaja,
Оля!* *
Поздравляю!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

Олечка Солнечная! 
Будь Солнышком и по жизни!
 Пусть лучи тепла и добра согревают и тебя...Обогревают твой дом и душу... С Днем рождения,дорогая...
 Друг моего друга- мой друг... Такой тебя и считаю после знакомства с Танюшей Бонатой...

----------


## чижик

Борисыч! Ну наконец-то! С возвращеньицем! А я уж вопросов по компьютеру подкопила - а тебя всё нет...Юра! Не хворай больше! рады тебе!

----------


## Тасья

Лена! Уралочка!
С днем рожденья! Пусть исполняются все мечты! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/986917m.jpg[/IMG]

Риммочка! С днем рождение сынули! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/996133m.gif[/IMG]

Юрий Борисович! Дорогой! Поправляйся!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/987941m.gif[/IMG]

Solnechnaja, Оля! Пусть будет побольше теплых и радостных дней! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/993061m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Solnechnaja*,
Дорогая Олечка! С прошедшим тебя Днем рождения!!!
Пусть в жизни твоей все будет гармонично, радостно, светло и, конечно, интересно :Aga: , для Водолеев - это самое главное! :Oj: 
Олечка, мы не знакомы  даже по переписке, но я испытываю к тебе очень теплые и нежные чувства....по одному тому, что имела счастье слышать и видеть твою сестру - Таню BONATA!



[IMG]http://*********ru/1046330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Solnechnaja,*

Оленька, прими мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1041215.gif[/IMG]

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

[IMG]http://*********ru/804305m.jpg[/IMG]

Всех  КСЕНИЙ  с  ДНЁМ  АНГЕЛА!!!!!

----------


## Solnechnaja

Милые! Дорогие, Оля, Люда, Тасья, Наталия, Наташа! Огромное спасибо за ваши теплые слова, за ваши пожелания!!!  :flower:  Я вот уже какой день на седьмом небе от счастья!!!  :Oj:  
Мне кажется, что я еще никогда в жизни не получала так много поздравлений и в мой адресс еще никогда не звучало так много теплых слов!!! 




> Оля, и еще, к тебе - просьба. Если можешь, выставь здесь "видео"поздравление от нашего музыканта. Пусть знает не только страна, но и весь мир


Танюша, выполняю:  :Ok: 

http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1265279122218RA73


Этот ролик можно использовать, чтобы поздравить кого-то или просто разыграть :smile:

----------


## viki

*Танюшка - Джина! С Днем Рождения!* Желаю тебе здоровья,любви, гармонии, новых возможностей и ощущений!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Хочу поздравить своего земляка Юрия(tamada-yaroslavl), с днем рождения!!!

----------


## orhideya

Всем   приветик!  Поздравляю   всех     с  праздником!

----------


## alaska72



----------


## Касатик

С Днем рождения, *Юра*!!! Будь здоров и счастлив!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1007269.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Света 79

Привет! Поздравляю всех с масленицей! Призываю всех на кухню печь блины - маленькие солнышки. Я уже пеку!:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Суперстар!!!!* Поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!!! А пожелание моё такое - здоровья, счастья и долгих лет!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Суперстар,*

_Танюшка, с днем рождения тебя!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/987866.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

*Alenajazz*,
*Озорная*,
 Дорогие мои, спасибо![IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1002205m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Татьяна! Ты только начала принимать череду поздравлений...
Есть те, кто узнал тебя в реале..
 А есть те, кто только мечтают с тобой познакомиться...
 Вот сейчас задала себе вопрос,- чем же ты мне так нравишься? И поняла,- своей дипломатичностью.. 
Ты ни разу по- моему, за время пребывания на Форуме никого не обидела неосторожным словом. 
Ты не вступала в бессмысленные споры...
 Ты-дипломат по натуре, по своей сути...
 И твое молчание дорого стоит..
Знаешь, что хочется крикнуть всем твоим реальным и виртуальным друзьям?
* С Днем рождения, Танюша!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Суперстар*,
Танюша, с днём рождения! Всего тебе самого доброго! 
Твоя добрая и мягкая улыбка просто очаровывает!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1043166m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Мои поздравления! 
 Здоровья, успеха и благополучия!
[IMG]http://*********ru/998110m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

*optimistka17*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Ладушка*,
*Озорная*,

Люда, Инесса, Ладушка!Мои дорогие, я так рада, что со всеми вами познакомилась в реале! И так печально, что моя стеснительность и отсутствие времени не дала возможность познакомиться со всеми поближе...

*Alenajazz*
Ален, а с тобой я, надеюсь, еще познакомлюсь в реале!

Спасибо, что вы со мной в этот праздничный день!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1019600.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

*Суперстар*! Татьяна! С Днем Рождения!
Чтобы в жизни было то, чего хочется...и не было того, чего не хочется!
А самое главное - чтоб Хотелось!
Радости Тебе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## romashakun

Танюша! С Днем Рождения тебя!!! Конечно же пожелаю тебе счастья, его нам всегда немного не хватает, конечно же - здоровья, я думаю оно не помешает, пусть его будет больше и удачи, пусть она приходит каждый день! Да хранит тебя Бог!

----------


## Петровна

Танюшка, дорогая  

[IMG]http://*********ru/1040122.gif[/IMG]

Ты  добрый , светлый , отзывчивый  человек и ты действительно СУПЕР [img]http://s16.******info/fccf05d8a0dcfac4dfa7656dae248a2a.gif[/img]! 

Пусть исполняются все твои мечты, будь здорова, счастлива, любима!!!!

----------


## Курица

Татьяна, тёзка!!!
Татьяна - русская душою,
Она одарена красою,
А царь, чье имя носит с детства,
Ей царственность придал в наследство.
Чего б ни стоило, она
Тверда в решеньях , и нередко
Права. Характером сильна,
Да и острить умеет метко.
Пустых не терпит возражений -
Весомы факты, важность тем...
Ей строить проще отношенья
С читателями... нет проблем.
Средь них комфортно ей и сладко.
Очарования полна,
Весь артистизм свой без остатка
Проявит с детками она.
Все ищут общества Татьяны:
Она на выдумку быстра,
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна,
Как солнце, на тепло щедра.

В том в Райволе я убедилась,
Когда с Татьяной подружилась...

[IMG]http://*********ru/997118.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Барвинка

Танюшка Суперстар! С днём Рождения!!!

----------


## Суперстар

*МКШВ*, 
*romashakun*,
*Петровна*,
*Курица*,
*Барвинок*,

*Маргарита, Людмилка, Иришка, Танюшка, Лариса!*
Пришла с работы, прочитала все поздравления. Честно говоря, не ожидала таких интересных  поздравлений! Вот почему я люблю наш форум- все яркие личности и каждый индивидуален. Вы -мои друзья и я очень рада, что с вами встретилась! Спасибо вам за все!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1031922.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1017586.gif[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Суперстар*,
Танюха, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!. Ну и пусть, уже вчера был :wink: Продолжим сегодня?  
И пусть исполнятся все мечты, которые не сбылись, но обязательно сбудутся ( я читала) ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

*Суперстар*, ТАНЮШКА, прими и от меня в твой ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!! самые сердечные поздравления!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ И ЛЮБВИ!!!

----------


## Сильва

*Суперстар*, Танюшка, с Днём рождения!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Танюша! суперстар !!!*

----------


## tatusya

Танюшечка, с днем рождения! Теперь я никогда не забуду твой день рождения! 9.02- у тебя, 10- у моего сына. Ему сегодня 20 лет!
  Счастья тебе, родная. Всего самого доброго. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

Танюша - Суперстар
Прости, что припоздала.
Поздравляю!




> А царь, чье имя носит с детства,
> Ей царственность придал в наследство.


И в подтверждение тому:

[IMG]http://*********org/244687.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иринка!Твои познания в программе Прошоу меня восхищают!
*Абюл45*,
Любаша! А мы почти в одно время пришли на форум! Интересно!
*Сильва*,
Светланка! А тебя я запомнила еще с конкурса Бабок Ежек, там еще ты фильм выставляла о своей избушке. Впечатлил!
*Мэри Эл*,
 Эллечка!Благодаря Питерской встрече, я тебя запомнила в красивом юбилейном платье и короне из воздушных шариков. Ну  и, конечно, флаг - СУПЕР!
*tatusya*,
Татуська- Натуська! С днем рождения сына! У тебя такой взрослый сын? Слушай, ты такая какая-то уютная,  с тобой почему-то хочется  всегда находиться рядом
*Ольга-63*,
 Олечка!У тебя олимпийская выддержка и собранность. Ты такая молодец! Я помню твое растерянное, радостно-удивленное лицо, когда мы встречали тебя с поезда.

Не ожидала, что столько будет поздравлений! Я думала, что меня на форуме еще толком и не запомнили! Я читаю ваши поздравления и вижу всех вас!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Alenajazz*,
 Алена!Приезжай на следущую встречу, познакомимся поближе
*Озорная*,
 Наташа!Какая ты молодец, что решилась приехать на встречу и подводника своего притащить. Сколько компроматных снимков появилось:biggrin:
*romashakun*,*МКШВ*,
 Люда и Маргарита, еще раз спасибо за поздравления! 
*Петровна*,
Иришка! Как поживает магнитный тигренок на холодильнике! У тебя очень хорошая семья. Им пришлось пережить наше нашествие!

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Барвинок*,
 Ларис, моя соседка по комнате! Спасибо за фен:rolleyes: которым ты делилась со мной по-сестрински. Ларис, у тебя твое будущее связано с праздниками, я так интуитивно чувствую. Удачи тебе и у тебя все получится! Главное, что у тебя есть стремление учиться и впитывать в себя новое, а опыт прийдет со временем!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*Курица*,
Танюшка!Помнишь, мы сидели в конференц-зале и укрывались одним платком. И нам было так тепло, а когда сняли его в перерыве- стало холодно... Вот мне опять хочется посидеть рядом и просто помолчать
*Мои дорогие форумчане, я так рада, что я вас нашла!* 

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
*optimistka17*,
 Спасибо тебе за мой психологический портрет  :Ha: Люда, тебе пригодился аква-грим в работе?
*Анатольевна*,
 Иннес, ты в реальности выглядишь намного моложе, надо менять аватарку срочно-срочно
*Ладушка*,
 Ладушка, ты ведь на встрече в Питере не раскрылась?! Была немного смущена или мне показалось? И, спасибо тебе за подарок! 

 Вы все мои друзья и я очень рада, что с вами встретилась.

----------


## Курица

*Дорогие форумчане!!!*Не пропустите!!!
*Сегодня замечательная дата у Иринки Бафф!*

Покуда крутится Земля,
Покуда Форум существует,
У нашей ИРЫ есть друзья.
И ИРА нас всегда волнует -
ОНА-у нас.МЫ- у неё.
"Быть вместе"Форум нам даёт.

Иринка!!! С Днём Рождения!!! СКОЛЬКО хорошего у тебя впереди! Только приятных эмоций! 
[IMG]http://*********org/241627.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ирина!
Сегодня праздник – день рожденья! 
Все с пожеланьями спешат. 
Так пусть не смолкнут поздравленья, 
Слова прекрасные звучат! 
Пусть будет в жизни всё, что нужно, 
Чтоб прибавлялось счастье вновь - 
Тепло сердец и радость дружбы, 
Благополучие, любовь!*

----------


## Абюл45

ИРИШКА БАФФ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!   В твой день рождения желаю:
Пусть жизнь подарит маленькое чудо,
Чтоб все дожди и грозы - к урожаю,
А урожай - к деньгам, а деньги - к людям.
Любовь, добро, надежда и удача
Чтоб на твоём пути всегда встречались,
И каждый день был только солнцем начат,
И никогда дорога не кончалась!

----------


## МКШВ

*Иринка Бафф!!!* *С Замечательной Датой Тебя!!!* (это я у *Курицы* списала...)
Сегодня родилось много талантливых людей - Томас Эдисон (изобретатель), Виталий Бианки (писатель),
Сидни Шелдон (самый богатый писатель мира), Эва Габор (актриса) и еще много-много самых-самых... 
Но какая же это фигня по сравнению с ... Твоей Замечательной Датой!!!
Все мои поздравления Тебе начинаются со слов ОЧЕНЬ!!!!!......
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

ИРИШКА!!!! БАФФ!!!!

Как же я тебя тороплюсь поздравить, ТЫ - самая первая появилась у меня в друзьях на форуме, ТЫ - смогла мне помочь адаптироваться  ещё на плюс - мск, ТЫ - самая удивительная, способная  удивить, зажечь, обогреть, зацепить, обворожить!!

Я желаю тебе быть всегда для своего мужчины загадкой, а для нас - хорошим другом, а для тебя - самой счастливой из всех женщин.


Я тебя обожаю!!!

----------


## romashakun

Ирочка! Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! Ирочка! Мы с тобой незнакомы, но читая твои посты, мне кажется, что я знаю тебя давно-давно. Оставайся такой всегда красивой, доброй, милой.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ИРИНА БАФФ!*
[IMG]http://*********org/232423.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Иринка Бафф,*

*Ириш, с днем рождения!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/225250.gif[/IMG]

*Я очень рада нашему знакомству на Питерской Тамадее, жду новых встреч и мечтаю о радостных мгновениях общения с тобой!*

*Пусть дарит жизнь любовь и свет,
Надежду и везение!
Желаю счастья, долгих лет,
Удач и вдохновения!
Пусть будет добрым каждый час,
Прекрасным - настроение!
Пусть повторятся много раз
Счастливые мгновения!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Иришка Бафф*
С днём рождения! :flower: 
Умная, красивая, наверняка счастливая - пусть всё это остаётся с тобой и стократ преумножается!

----------


## Тасья

Танюша - Суперстар  и Иринка Бафф,  а так же Татусиного сыночка!
Поздравляю вас с Днем Рожденья!
Желаю вам Любви, Радости и Добра!!!
Пусть сбываются все ваши мечты!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/215038m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Иринку Бафф спешу поздравить с Днем Варенья! Сладкой тебе жизни , дорогая! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## орбит

> Танюша - Суперстар и Иринка Бафф, а так же Татусиного сыночка!
> Поздравляю вас с Днем Рожденья!
> Желаю вам Любви, Радости и Добра!!!
> Пусть сбываются все ваши мечты!!!


присоединяюсь!!!!!!! будьте ЗДОРОВЫ духовно, душевно,  и физически наши милые и любимые именинники!
а меня тоже можно поздравить! УРЯ!!! я наконец-то раскошелилась на ноут!!! я почти как все! как белый чел буду!

----------


## Суперстар

Иринка Бафф!
 С днем рождения! Пусть сбудутся все твои мечты!

----------


## Инна Р.

Иришик путешествует где то за кордоном... потом почитает! :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ирочка Бафф!Ирочка Меткина!*
Как давно я мечтала с тобой познаокмиться в реале. Питер подарил мне эту замечательную возможность...
 Предчуствия меня не обманули. Ты- просто чудо... :Ok: 
 Оставайся такой же как можно дольше. Молодой, обаятельной, интеллигентной, красивой и жизнерадостной. 
Всех тебе благ! :flower:

----------


## Kescha

Думаю , что не опоздала....Всех именинников:


*ТАНЮША-ДЖИНА!

ЮРИЙ БОРИСОВИЧь !

СУПЕРСТАР- ТАНЮША !

ИРА БАФФ !*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Поздравляю с Днем влюбленных,
Упоенных, озаренных
Чувствами прекрасными,
Самыми всевластными.
Дай вам Бог не расставаться,
Вечным счастьем наслаждаться!_

[IMG]http://*********org/223881.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Поздравляю с 14 Февраля! 
И пусть этот день в лучах сияя,
В жизнь воплотит ваши мечты,
Я искренне вам всем  желаю
Цветов, любви и красоты!*

----------


## optimistka17

В День сятого Валентина предлагаю улыбнуться так, как я пару лет назад, когда здесь на Форуме прочла стихотворение, выложенное Максим4иком

Ты пришел домой поддатый
Весь угрюмый, с кислой миной,
Я ждала тебя с зарплатой
В день Святого Валентина.

Не закрыв дверную створку,
Даже не взглянув на сына,
Ты устроил мне разборку
В день Святого Валентина.

Ты сказал, что я корова,
Что в прихожей пахнет псиной,
И ушел с друзьями снова
В день Святого Валентина.

Возвратился поздно ночью
И качаясь, как рябина,
Заявил, что ласки хочешь
В день Святого Валентина.

Ты состроил рожу крысой,
Разогнал руками тину,
И в аквариум пописал,
В день Святого Валентина.

На кровать упал раздетый,
Неприглядная картина,
И потребовал минета
В день Святого Валентина.

Кончив, захрапел ты громко,
Как последняя скотина,
Даже разбудил ребенка
В день Святого Валентина.

Я проплакала полночи,
Почитала томик Грина,
Ах, как сердце счастья хочет
В день Святого Валентина.

За границей не мытарят,
И не мнут как горсть мякины,
За границей розы дарят
В день Святого Валентина.

Там живут светло и ярко,
Словно как в кинокартине,
Делают друзьям подарки
В день Святого Валентина.

А потом я разозлилась,
И, ругнувшись слогом длинным,
Рядом с мужем завалилась
В день Святого Валентина.

Я накрылась одеялом,
И прижала к мужу спину,
Мне уютней сразу стало
В день Святого Валентина.

Пусть он грубый и беспутный,
Пусть с гнилою сердцевиной,
Но зато родной, доступный,
В день Святого Валентина.

И пусть запад нас не дразнит,
Делая из нас кретинов;
Нет, не русский это праздник
День Святого Валентина

----------


## Гвиола

С широкой масленницей! С прощенным воскресеньем!

Прошу у всех прощения!!!

----------


## Kescha

*Всех тех , кого любила и люблю! 
Всех тех , кто любит и меня любили! 
Я всех вас, милые , БЛАГОДАРЮ! 
И поздравляю с ДНЁМ СВЯТОГО ВАЛЕНТИНА! 

Подружек милых и друзей 
Реальных всех и виртуальных! 
Желаю Счастья Вам и светлых дней! 
ЛЮБВИ! ПРЕКРАСНОЙ , МНОГОГРАННОЙ! 

И много разных светлых чувств! 
Пусть Вас минуют все печали! 
Всем - обновленья нежных душ! 
Всем - обновления желаний! 

ЛЮБВИ и только лишь ЛЮБВИ! 
Хоть виртуальной, хоть реальной! 
Храните вашу молодость души! 
Пусть вас минуют расставанья*

*Добавлено через 16 минут*


_С ПРОЩЁННЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНъЕМ !_

Пекут блины - стоит веселья чад.
На масленицу всюду разговенье.
Сегодня на Руси, как говорят, 
Прощёное святое воскресенье!
И вот во имя вот такого дня
Коль в чём-то провинилась - допускаю -
Уж ты прости, пожалуйста, меня!
И я тебя за всё прощаю!

----------


## Djazi

*С Днём Святого Валентина*! :flower:  *С Новым Годом!*  :flower: *С Годом ТИГРА!* С моим годом! *С Прощённым воскресеньем!* :flower: 
Простите меня, мои хорошие и любимые, если я вольно или невольно, Вас когда-то чем-то обидела! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Всех с Праздничками!
С Масленницей! С Прощенным воскресеньем! С Китайским Новым Годом!
И С Днем Святого Валентина!!!
Любви, Счастья и Здоровичка!!!
Простите меня за фффсё!!!
Как на счет шампанского?
[IMG]http://*********org/221847m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Цветов в душе ...
[IMG]http://*********org/217771.gif[/IMG]
блинов на угощенье ...
[IMG]http://*********org/256682.jpg[/IMG]
а я за всё... за всё прошу прощенья! 
[IMG]http://*********org/259754.gif[/IMG]*

----------


## Абюл45

С ПРОЩЁННЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕМ!!! ЛЮДИ ДОБРЫЕ, ПРОСТИТЕ МЕНЯ!!!

----------


## tekira

С масленицей! С днем влюбленных!!!

----------


## Ная

[IMG]http://*********org/204461.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/254636.jpg[/IMG]

Форумчане!Всех с Днем Влюбленных!С прощенным воскресеньем!
 Наташа Озорная,Люда-Оптимистка,ТАНЮША-ДЖИНА,ЮРИЙ БОРИСОВИЧ ,
СУПЕРСТАР- ТАНЮША ,ИРА БАФФ -всех с днем рождения!Простите,что с опозданием!

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********org/211616m.gif[/IMG]

С Днем Святого Валентина!!!

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
ПРОСТИТЕ МЕНЯ, ПОЖАЛУСТА,ЕСЛИ КОГО ОБИДЕЛА[IMG]http://*********org/203426m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

Желаю всем огромной любви! Чистой, как слеза! Горячей, как огонь! Верной лебединой любви! Романтичной, неповторимой! С днем Святого Валентина, друзья

----------


## laro4ka09

*ПРОШУ У ВСЕХ ПРОЩЕНИЯ!*

Друзья!
Простите меня, кого обидела словом, невниманием, кого огорчила, расстроила, задела вольно или невольно. Никому и никогда не желала зла…
И всех прощаю в свою очередь.


"Прощённое** Воскресенье иль прощеное? Как пишется? Неважно! 
                                               Главное — простить! Главное — прощение! 
                                               /из воскресной проповеди/


Как верно пишется "прощённое"? 
Неважно. Важно всех простить.
Крещёные мы в храме, не крещёные,
Давайте просто в мире жить.

                                Наталья Алексеевна Исаева

[IMG]http://*********org/253606.jpg[/IMG]


*ВСЕМ ВЕСЕЛОЙ МАСЛЕНИЦЫ!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/244390.jpg[/IMG]                                                   [IMG]http://*********org/243366.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Мои дорогие, простите великодушно и меня!*
КАЮСЬ!

П.С. Пойду приму пару капель за своего Валентина и мою Алёну Валентиновну, которую Господь Бог подарил нам в этот день!

----------


## Озорная

> *Наташа Озорная*,Люда-Оптимистка,ТАНЮША-ДЖИНА,ЮРИЙ БОРИСОВИЧ ,
> СУПЕРСТАР- ТАНЮША ,ИРА БАФФ -всех с днем рождения!Простите,что с опозданием!


Натаусь, спасибо, конеШНА, но, меня-то рановато (или поздновато) ИШО пРоздравлять...:biggrin: Я, вообще-то, майская... :Aga:

----------


## Ная

> Натаусь, спасибо, конеШНА, но, меня-то рановато (или поздновато) ИШО пРоздравлять...:biggrin: Я, вообще-то, майская...


Экскьюзми  блин!Вот так вот бывает когда набегами в форуме !:biggrin:
Тогда заранее!Наташ,не в обиде?

----------


## Озорная

> Цитата:Сообщение от Озорная 
> Натаусь, спасибо, конеШНА, но, меня-то рановато (или поздновато) ИШО пРоздравлять... Я, вообще-то, майская...





> Экскьюзми  блин!Вот так вот бывает когда набегами в форуме !
> Тогда заранее!Наташ,не в обиде?


Натусь, Бог с тобой, какие могут быть обиды????? :Aga:  А заранее лучше не надо...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

*Масяня*, дорогая , у тебя же сегодня праздник- родной *муж* Аменинник!
*Саня!Секос!*Дай Бог, чтоб этот самый *секс* был у тебя всегда, когда захочешь....:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Масяня!!!* Людочка Оптимистка Совершенно права!!!!  :Aga: 
Поздравь пожалуиста от всех форумчан, которые его(мужа, Саша-Секс) хорошо знают!!! :Ok: 
От меня лично самые лучшие поздравления!!!:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

Масянечка!

С Днюхой мужа поздравляю!Пусть сбываются мечты,не подводит здоровье,минуют финансовые проблемы и в жизни будет много друзей!
[img]http://s18.******info/0e28d951c4eefc864039b486aa90241c.gif[/img]

----------


## Петровна

Сегодня  
[IMG]http://*********org/299334.jpg[/IMG]
 у нашей   замечательной Марисольки , в девичестве Гармонии! 

Мариночка,
[IMG]http://*********org/280902.gif[/IMG]

Надеюсь, все свои многочисленные пожелания-поздравления передать при встрече, т.к Марина обещала ( если не испугается морозов) приехать сегодня в Питер.

Маришка,
[IMG]http://*********org/318809.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариночка, солнышко ты ясное!
 ты такой светлый человек, такой позитивный!
 я рада знакомству с тобою в реале! И сынуля у тебя просто замечательный!!!!!!!!!!
я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем варенья, и желаю тебе, чтобы все, что тебе сегодня пожелают, обязательно сбылось!!!!!!!!



Народ! а еще сегодня день варенья у новичка нашего форума, у *Lyudochkу* ...
тоже хочется поздравить и пожелать, чтобы в жизни все было просто ХОРОШО!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

и я от души хочу поздравить наших именинниц! Девченки, только вперед, и не сдаваться!!! Пусть в вашей душе всегда царит праздник!!!

----------


## Сильва

А сегодня именинница *Lyudochka* из киевских просторов! :biggrin:С Днюхой тебя, хороших заказов!  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Марисолька!!! С днём рождения тебя, так и хочется ебя как в Питере потискать, а нет, далеко. Пущай Петровна тебя за всех нас и потискает и расцелует. Илюха - береги маму, и пора бы её уже и внучатами побаловать..

Пусть 2010 год принесёт много денег и приятных хлопот, востребованности личной и деловой. А в 2011 мы ещё пожелаем!!!

Люда - из Днепра! и тебя с днём рождения!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мариночка, обожаемая моя, очаровательная, красавица, умница, внимательная, щедрая, заботливая, талантливая...... С каким бы удовольствием пообнимала бы тебя, расцеловала.... Солнышко, так хочется пожелать тебе, кажется, банальных вещей, но они рвутся из сердца. Дорогая моя, будь, пожалуйста просто счастливой. В моём представлении ты ЖЕНЩИНА, НАСТОЯЩАЯ, такая, которая заслуживает счастья, заботы, обожания, преклонения.... Чмокаю тебя в щёчки. Люблю. Вспоминаю. Мы ещё встретимся и поднимем бокальчики за дружбу.

[IMG]http://*********org/287086.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********org/288110.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

Вот чуть не пропустила!!! :Vah: 
*Мариша - Гармония - Марисоль!!!*
_С днём рождения! Желаю твоим красивым глазкам всегда сиять счастливым светом, улыбка твоя пусть по-прежнему очаровывает, а каждый день для тебя пусть будет радостным!
Целую-обнимаю!!!_

----------


## optimistka17

*Марисоль! Гармония!Мариночка!*
Увидев тебя однажды, невозможно в тебя не влюбиться...
Услышав тебя однажды, невозможно забыть...
 Ты для меня стала открытием питерской тамадеи 2009
А год спустя открытием стал твой сын Илья...
 Дай Бог   тебе и материнского,  и женского счастья
Крепкого здоровья и долгих-долгих лет...
*Будь счастлива, умница и красавица*...
Даже без буденовки, которую носила в палате номер шесть...
:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

Марина,  можно я тебя поздравлю скромно?
 Всё очень просто и  от  души. 
 С днём рождения, дорогая моя подруга! :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Мариночка!!! Присоеденяюсь ко всем пожеланиям!!! :Aga: 
 С днём Варенья!!!:smile:
Пусть сбудутся все пожелания!!! :Aga: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Спасибо за поздравления, очень приятно читать ваши пожелания и знать , что о тебе помнят, всем большой привет , с нетерпением жду встречи , а пока наслаждаюсь гостеприимстовм Петровночки и ее замечательного  семейства!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/320655m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/280719m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/314511m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/295055m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Сегодня день рождения у модератора дружественного форума Тамада + Юлии Андреевой.

----------


## Kescha

*МАРИНОЧКА !  ЛЮДОЧКА ! ЮЛИЯ АНДРЕЕВНА ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !*



*Добавлено через 54 секунды*
*Что, пожелать
Друзьям, моим?!
Всё, то же…
Что, самой приятно!
Желаю вам,
В душе весны!
И впечатлений,
НЕОБЬЯТНЫХ!
От дружбы пламени,
СОГРЕТЬСЯ!
И непременно,
СЛУШАТЬ СЕРДЦЕМ!
Пусть искренность,
ИЗ УСТ В УСТА!
А совесть,
Навсегда,ЧИСТА!
И доброты,
В РАЗМЕР ВСЕЛЕННОЙ!
И мыслей, красоты
НЕТЛЕННОЙ!!!*

----------


## Озорная

Мариша *Гармония*!

[IMG]http://*********org/264396.gif[/IMG]

Недавно прочла:"Счастье - это всего две составляющие, ВСЕГО ДВЕ! Спокойная душа и здоровое тело!" 
А по сему, желаю тебе крепкого здоровья и душевной гармонии! Будь счастлива!

Ильюша, тебя тоже поздравляю с днём рождения твоей умной,  светлой, внимательной и доброй мамочки!

Это вашему чудесному тандемчику, которым я очарована после Питерской Тамадеи.

[IMG]http://*********org/263374.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*Юля Андреева!*

[IMG]http://*********org/320707.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Мариночка!!!!
Прими мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания !!!!*

*С днём рождения!*

----------


## tatusya

Марисольку спешу поздравить с Днюхой!
Иринку- картинку тоже спешу поздравить с тем же!
*Желаю быть богаче, чем земля,
Желаю быть красивей, чем рассвет
И счастья, радостей на много-много лет.
Желаю синих звёзд в вашу ладонь,
Любви желаю яркой, как огонь,
Дорог желаю в жизни не крутых
И жить не для себя, а для других!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dium

Девчоночки-именинницы! Мариночка и Иринка!!!С Днем рождения!

----------


## optimistka17

*Юленька!* Ты не только модератор Тамады плюс... Ты - наша девочка.. Родная и привычная... Пусть у тебя получается все, что ты задумала...
 И на все это хватит сил и здоровья!
*Иринка- Картинка*, землячка- украинка! Сегодня ты имееешь полное право сделать и выпить свой коктейль Тамады... Не жалей экзотических фруктов и напитков.. Пусть каждый глоток будет во благо! 
*С Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Тасья

Поздравляю: Марисольку, Иринку- картинку, Людочку и Юлию!
Девочки, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!! 
 Счастья вам, здоровья и творческих побед!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/270545m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ, ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ,С НОГ СШИБАТЕЛЬНЫХ ДЕВЧОНОК С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! МАРИСОЛЬКУ, ИРИШКУ-картинку, ЮЛЕЧКУ И ЛЮДОЧКУ!!! СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ И ЛЮБВИ МНОГО,МНОГО!!!

----------


## maknata

С днём рождения всех-всех, кого не успела поздравить вовремя :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Lyudochka

Дорогие девочки! Так приятно читать поздравления...Я так боялась этой даты,но вот уже несколько дней меня засыпают цветами и хорошими словами близкие мне люди, Вы тоже стали для меня ооооочень близкими и я поняла,что жизнь продолжается!!!!! Будте здоровы и счастливы!!!! творческих Вам успехов!!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Иринка-Картинка!ты замечательная девчоночка!!!!!!!!!я от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем варенья и желаю тебе, что все мечты сбылись!!!!!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Дорогие мои и любимые форумчани!!! Я Вас всех очень люблю! Спасибо что вы есть, что вы все добрые, открытые, талантливые..... Я зарегистрировалась в прошлом году...и вот уже второе День рождение отмечаю с вами! Я рада знакомству с Вами. Сколько поздравлений, искренных слов и писем в личку у меня еще не было....
СПАСИБО  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Может правда, может миф, но скажу, друзья, вам так:
В древнем граде Александра - чудо света - был маяк.
Всем жильцам Александрии ярко путь он освещал,
И талантом, и удачей александрийцев наделял.

Вы не верьте, коль хотите, но оттуда Нефертити,
В стенах местного театра побывала Клеопатра...
Однако данные девицы - древней истории известные лица.
Но на свете всех милее и румяней, и белее
Александрийская Иринка, 
Известна под форумским ником" Картинка:biggrin:"!

Вот сегодня ей желаем быть здоровой и любить
И вершину шоу-биза в масштабе местном покорить, 
Ну, а станут рамки тесны, приезжай в Кировоград, 
Будем парным конферансом VIPов наших удивлять...

Потом запланируем нью Васюки, - 
Мы ведь с Линой из Киева духовно близки:biggrin:, 
Да и Пуховой Люде чужими не будем:wink:, 
Короче, забацаем тамадейский квартет,
Как выйдем в народ - "95 квартала" и нет :Ok: ...

Во как понесла меня мысля:rolleyes:!!! 
Ну а теперь, помечтав, скажу опосля,
*Что с Днем рожденья тебя поздравляю*
*Быть очень счастливой душою желаю!!!!*


*Иринка-Картинка, с Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Курица

> Но на свете всех милее и румяней, и белее
> Александрийская Иринка, 
> Известна под форумским ником" Картинка


[IMG]http://*********org/316431.jpg[/IMG]

Иринку нашу поздравляет весь мир!!!
И счастья ей желает!

----------


## Петровна

Иринка, дорогая!
 [IMG]http://*********org/276493.gif[/IMG]

Пусть у тебя в жизни будет как можно больше приятных сюрпризов! 

Счастья тебе огромнейшего и нескончаемого!!

[IMG]http://*********org/266245.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

ИРИНКА КАРТИНКА
Поздравляю с днем рождения! Оставайся всегда умницей, красивой, веселой и задорной. Вот такой же
[IMG]http://*********org/267268.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Иринка Картинка*,
[img]http://s14.******info/ccccf7e8d3ebc7200cff400ccb508659.gif[/img]

----------


## Суперстар

Присоединяюсь с поздравлениями Марисольке, Иринке- Картинке, Людочке и Юлечке!Пусть все в вашей жизни вам удается с первой попытки!!![IMG][IMG]http://*********org/289813m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## черника

Ирина! С Днём рождения!
Желаю, чтобы каждый твой день начинался с улыбки и заканчивался сладким сном.
Желаю,чтобы рядом с тобой были замечательные и ценящие тебя друзья.
Желаю,чтобы в твоей жизни были только радостные дни, прожитые с ощущением лёгкости и удовольствия,
Желаю,чтобы рядом с тобой был дорогой и любящий тебя человек...
Желаю,чтобы твои глаза всегда были наполнены счастьем и любовью !!!
Желаю, чтобы все твои желания и мечты сбывались !!!
[IMG]http://*********org/307223.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Мальчики, мужчины, джентльмены, женихи, мужья и супермены, домоседы, фермеры, отцы, воины, гусары, молодцы, 
подчиненные, руководители, боссы, пуритане, соблазнители, 
умники, красавцы, шутники, рыцари, друзья, весельчаки 
гении, поэты, сумасброды, автомобилисты, пешеходы, 
работяги, женских душ кумиры, тамады, ковбои, заводилы, 
кавалеры, лорды, паладины, спонсора, смутьяны, гражданины, 
сладкоежки, игроки, партнеры, лирики, творцы и мушкетеры, 
гордецы, танцоры, демократы, мудрецы, певцы и дипломаты, 
жизнелюбы,интеллектуалы, удальцы, джигиты, запевалы, 
чародеи и авантюристы, рыбаки, охотники, артисты 
и богатыри и балагуры, ангелочки, черти и амуры, 
фантазеры и здоровяки, ДОРОГИЕ  НАШИ  МУЖИКИ!.. 

Мы вас поздравляем в праздник этот!.. Приведенный перечень достоинств 
Объясняет, что на этом свете Вас любить, поверьте, все же стоит!..

----------


## Анатольевна

*Иринка - Картинка!*
_Добрая, улыбчивая, талантливая, красивая - с днём рождения!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1030659m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*дорогие мужчины от всего сердца поздравляю с праздником!!!*
мальчики, мужчины, джентльмены
женихи, мужья и супермены
домоседы, фермеры, отцы
воины, гусары, молодцы
подчиненные, руководители,
боссы, пуритане, соблазнители,
умники, красавцы, шутники
рыцари, друзья, весельчаки
гении, поэты, сумасброды
автомобилисты, пешеходы
работяги, женских душ кумиры
тамады, ковбои, заводилы
кавалеры, лорды, паладины,
спонсора, смутьяны, гражданины
сладкоежки, игроки, партнеры
лирики, творцы и мушкетеры
гордецы, танцоры, демократы,
мудрецы, певцы и дипломаты
жизнелюбы, интеллектуалы
удальцы, джигиты, запевалы
чародеи и авантюристы
рыбаки, охотники, артисты
и богатыри и балагуры
ангелочки, черти и амуры
фантазеры и здоровяки
ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ МУЖИКИ!
Мы вас поздравляем в праздник этот
Приведенный перечень достоинств
Объясняет, что на этом свете
Вас любить поверьте все же стоит!

*за ВАС,ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/998915.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Буча

МАЛЬЧИКИ, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!!!

----------


## Масяня

Парни! 

Просто - СПАСИБО, что вы у нас есть!!!

Есть день прекрасный в феврале,
Когда мужчин мы поздравляем.
Нет "Дня мужчины" на земле,
Но мы ошибку исправляем.
Сегодня Вам свою любовь
Несем мы полными горстями.
Мужчины, жизнь без Вас пуста,
Тому есть грустные примеры.
Для Вас вся наша красота,
В любовь мы не теряем веры.
Для Вас помада на губах,
Мы волосы завивкой губим.
И на высоких каблуках
Спешим мы к тем, кого мы любим.


*А отдельное поздравление, для него, МУЖА МОЕГО!!!*


Все детство прожила я без печали,
Меня всегда мальчишки защищали.
Прошло с тех пор годков немало уж,
Теперь защитник мой - любимый муж.
Сегодня поздравления мои
Достанутся тебе, а не другим -
Дороже человека не найти,
Защитник мой на жизненном пути!
В беде не бросишь, в горе не предашь,
А за детей - так жизнь свою отдашь.
Хоть праздник в феврале для всех мужчин,
Моей любви достоин ты один!

----------


## Уралочка

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ НАШИХ СИЛЬНЫХ И ОТВАЖНЫХ,НАДЁЖНЫХ МУЖЧИН!!!
 С 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ!!!!!!! УРРААААААА!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1000964.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1007108.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Давно не заходила в эту темку.Но сейчас исправляюсь.
Всех именинников и именинниц кто уже отметил день рождения поздравляю с этим прекрасным днем.Здоровья,любви,счастья ,и исполнения всех желаний желаю я вам,мои дорогие.Всех кого знаю и люблю обнимаю и целую.Простите что не поздравила в отдельности в ваш день,по причине того,что редко бываю на форуме сейчас(очень болеет мама )Но я все равно помню вас,и с радосью думаю о том,что я счастлива.Счастлива от того,что когда то в моей жизни появились вы-МОЯ РОДНЯ!!!!!






Ну а сейчас хочу еще всех мужчин и девушек,кто не выбирал легких профессий и пошел защищать Родину и всех кто служит и служил ,поздравить с праздником.
Здоровья вам,любви и благополучия.И пусть над вами будет только мирное небо над головой и оружие в ваших руках только на учениях.




А товарищу МАЙОРУ отдельное поздравление!
Алинушка,с праздником тебя !!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/998916.jpg[/IMG]
 Всех поздравляю  с праздником!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Поздравляю с праздником всех тех, кто к нему причастен! Настоящих мужчин, кто хоть чуть-чуть был связан с защитой и охраной нас, слабых и беззащитных :wink: и тех, кто посвятил этому большую часть своей жизни! А так же женщин, не слабых и беззащитных :biggrin:, а в погонах и с воинскими званиями и тех, кто не задумываясь войдёт, запрыгнет, остановит .... и всё ради них сильных и отважных! С праздником, други и подруги!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

С праздником Вас и Нас !!! С днем Защитника Отечества! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Коллеги дорогие, МУЖЧИНЫ!
С праздником!
Желаю силы мужской и внимания женского,
Бизнес развить до масштаба вселенского,
Пива холодного в тёплой компании,
Можно ещё раз о женском внимании...
Денег буржуйских в бумажнике кожаном,
Меньше по жизни встречать отмороженных,
Тачку крутую и света зелёного,
(к пиву, забыла, побольше солёного)
Счастливо жить в уютной квартире,
А самое главное – Мир во всём мире!

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

Мужчины нашего форума Вы ЛУЧШИЕ❀*❀*❁*❀*❀
От всей души поздравляем с 23 февраля!

Непросто быть мужчиной в нашем
веке,
Быть - лучшим, победителем, стеной,
Надежным другом, чутким человеком,
Стратегом между миром и войной.

Быть сильным, но... покорным, мудрым, нежным,
Богатым быть, но... денег не жалеть.
Быть стройным, элегантным и... небрежным.
Все знать, все успевать и все уметь.

И в этот праздник пожелаем вам терпенья
В решениях жизненных задач.
Здоровья, любви и вдохновения.
Успехов творческих и всяческих удач.
❀*❀*❁*❀*❀

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Мужчины форума с праздником!!!
С 23 Февраля!

Пусть все высоты покоряются, 

Ждут уваженье и почёт,

Все планы и мечты сбываются, 

Всегда, везде, во всём везёт!

Идеи и дела блестящие 

Пускай приносят вкус побед.

Ведь для мужчины настоящего 

Задач невыполнимых нет!

----------


## Айсидора

[IMG]http://*********org/264232m.jpg[/IMG]
Поздравляю всех мужчин с прадником!
Примите наши поздравления,
Частицу нашего тепла.
Желаем крепкого здоровья,
Уюта, счастья и добра.
[IMG]http://*********org/274472m.gif[/IMG]

Мы поздравляем Вас тепло, 
С Днем Армии и Флота, 
Пусть будет радость от того, 
Что помнит, чтит и любит кто-то. 

И пусть улыбка промелькнет, 
И пусть разгладятся морщины, 
И пусть весна в душе поет, 
Сегодня праздник Ваш, мужчины. 

[IMG]http://*********org/265256m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Дорогие мужчины, с Праздником Вас!!!
Побольше вам тепла, любви и уюта!
[IMG]http://*********ru/996893.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63



----------


## uljbka

Я присоеденяюсь ко всем поздравлениям С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС МУЖЧИНЫ.


МУЖЧИНЫ!
Красивое, гордое слово,
в нем мужество, нежность и честь.
Как часто мы, женщины, верить готовы,
что в вас эти качества есть.
МУЖЧИНЫ!

Вы наша защита, опора,
вам мудрость и сила даны.
Вы самые взрослые дети,
которым забота и ласка нужны.

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС НАШИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ!!!! :Pivo:  :Vah: 
ЕСЛИ БЫ НЕ ВЫ - НАША ЖИЗНЬ БЫЛА БЫ СКУЧНОЙ И СЕРОЙ!!!!:wink::biggrin:

Мужчина - это сталь пружины,
Поющий в небесах мотор,
Единый грозный шаг дружины,
орлиный клекот в выси гор.
Мужчина - это сгусток перца,
Хозяйски твёрдая рука
И любящее женщин сердце:
Так выпьем же за мужика! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Ha:

----------


## Sens

Мужики! Мы вас любим!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Поздравляю всех мужчин форума с праздником!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1006101m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Дорогие наши Защитники и Защитницы (ведь есть среди нас и такие :Ok: )!

Мира вам, добра и любви!!!

С праздником!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*доргие мужчины нашей страны, в частности форумчане и мужья и сыновья наших форумчанок, поздравляю вас с праздником!!!
есть замечательное выражение: "настоящий мужчина состоит мужа и чина"!!! так что за вас мужики  а вот и виртуальный подарок :biggrin:*

*
а второй мой "тост" за нас дорогие женщины, ведь если бы не мы, то и не было бы защитников, кого им защищать-то ... :tongue: а вот песенка про сыновей-защитников (максим и лазурная - родной сынок)* http://files.mail.ru/GU8DMU  :Oj:

----------


## Галкатк

> Мужское сугубо.


Ильич! Поздравляю тебя и всех мужчин форума с днем защитника отечества!Пусть отечество у нас может быть теперь разным- азащитники все те же-обожаемые мужчины!!!

Хочу пожелать, чтоб все было отлично
В бумажник- отличную сумму наличных

Различных вопросов отличных решений
С родными отличных вам отношений

Здоровья отличного, и в жизни личной
Пусть все у вас будет лишь на «отлично»!

(Вот и я культурненько могу)

----------


## Кудряшкина

Всех наших мужчин и Алину с праздником!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Дорогие мужчины- форумчане!*Вас здесь у нас немного...Тем более ценен для нас каждый из вас..
.
В глубине души мы понимаем, что не каждому дано выдержать наш говорливый коллектив...

Каждому новичку- мужчине, что скрывать, мы рады..Очень рады... А если исчезает надолго старичок, то очень переживаем... 

Вы не просто мужчины. Вы наши защитники. Именно вы не даете распускаться бабским передрягам,ссорам и сплетням...
Слова восторга от вас поднимают нас на небывалую высоту. 
Вы зачастую учите нас. И ликвидируете компьютерную неграмотность и открываете в нас самих новые возможности.. 
Ну как вас хотя бы за это не любить?

*Но есть еще другие мужчины*.. Это мужья, сыновья, братья. Которые отпускают нас на реальные встречи. Которые достаточно сдержанно отпускают нас к компу и не ревнуют к форумозависимости... Их мы любим еще больше, как не крути...

 Сегодня у вас у всех праздник. Большой праздник.
 Праздник настоящих,дорогих и любимых мужчин... К тому же праздник сегодня у *товарища майора*, у нашей *Алины!*

Не буду дарить вам подарков в виде картинок, а просто напишу  еще раз,-
* ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!*

----------


## ia-malina

*От всей души всех мужчин и Алину с праздником!* [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ajnbybz

Всех МУЖИКОВ с праздником!!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1006122m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Дорогие мужчины!  С праздником вас, всего самого доброго и мирного!

----------


## Volodя

*МУЗОК*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Julia5282*,
*Буча*,
*Масяня*,
*уралочка*,
*lezi*,
*Наталья Клещевникова*,
*Ладушка*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*marisha612*,
*Ludochka-69*,
*Оля-ля 68*,
*Айсидора*,
*Анюша*,
*Ольга-63*,
*uljbka*,
*НАДЕЙШЕН*,
*Sens*,
*Кoshka-мр-р*,
*sokolixa*,
*altergot*,
*Галкатк*,
*Кудряшкина*,
*optimistka17*,
*ia-malina*,
*ajnbybz*,
*Сильва*,
      Спасибо всем большое!!! Это от лица всех мужчин, и тех, которые не могут зайти на форум по весьма техническим причинам, ведь сегодня у многих ожидаются технические сбои здоровья... :biggrin:
 Женщины, мне лично до безобразия приятно увидеть столько поздравлений! С меня причитается на 8))):wink:

----------


## Ильич

*Галкатк*,
 ПРИЗНАНИЕ В ЛЮБВИ НОВОГО РУССКОГО
Мадам, я, чисто, очарован,
Я раб, в натуре, Ваших глаз.
Базара нет, я околдован,
Мне мил конкретно образ Ваш.
Я не пойму, какого хрена,
Что, блин, со мной произошло...
В моей душе, мля, перемены
Конкретно всколыхнули всё!
Я, блин, попал, мне нет спасенья -
Сорвало башню, кипит кровь...
Я въехал в тему - нет сомнений,
Меня пробило на любовь!

----------


## Dium

Всех мужчин! с Праздничком!
От всей души без многословья
Желаю счастья и здоровья.
Желаю жить без старости,
Работать без усталости.
Желаю благ Вам земных -
Я знаю, Вы достойны их.

----------


## Kescha

*ИРИНКА КАРТИНКА ! С ДНЁМ ПОЖДЕНьЯ !*



*ДОРОГИХ НАШИХ МУЖЧИН , ЗАЩИТНИКОВ НАШИХ , И АЛИНОЧКУ  С ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!*

----------


## Суперстар

Наши дорогие мужчины! Вас так мало на нашем форуме, но тем ценнее каждый из вас!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/985634m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********ru/1040933m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Дорогие наши мужчины! Принимайте поздравления из солнечного Крыма. От всей души поздравляю вас с ДНЁМ ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА!!! Вы у нас самые лучшие!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1011257m.jpg[/IMG]

Алиночка, и тебя с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1028665m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Иринка - картинка, с днём рождения! Пусть и немного с опозданием, извини. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/995897.gif[/IMG]

----------


## kiss9

В парке, я соседу по скамейке
Показал на стройного мальца:
"Брюки клеш, прическа под индейца-
Жертвы моды-нету им конца!"
Но сосед сказал довольно резко:
" Ну и что, и я бы так не прочь.
И потом, да будет вам известно
Этот мальчик мне родная дочь!
Стал я сразу-же просить прощенья:
" Вы отец-откуда же мне знать!?
Тут отец воскликнул с оскорблением:
" Вы с ума сошли, ведь я же мать!"

Дорогие мужчины Поздравляю всех вас с вашим праздником и желаю вам, чтобы вас никогда не путали с женщинами! Нам нужны сильные мужики! :Ok:

----------


## Ная

Дорогие мужчины -форумчане и товарищ майор Алина!С праздником  вас!С днем защитника!
Желаю искренне,сердечно не знать волнений и помех,
Чтобы сопутствовали вечно
ЗДОРОВЬЕ,СЧАСТЬЕ и УСПЕХ!!!

Маленький защитник....:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1025597.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss9

ой, и то правда, ведь KAlinchik в погонах! Она тоже Отечество защищает! И от меня Алине поздравления! С праздничком Алина!

----------


## похестакес

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Немного поздновато, но лучше позже, чем никогда. Мужчины! Спасибо за то, что вы есть, за то, что считаете долгом, честью и счастьем защищать свой дом, семью и страну.

----------


## Мэри Эл

*От себя и от Кремля с 23 февраля!!!*

----------


## Галкатк

> Я въехал в тему - нет сомнений,


"Попробуй..." - шепнула Мечта.
"Что? Опять????!" - возмутился Опыт.
"Хе! Cнова из-за меня )))" - улыбнулась Причина.
"Нет! Из-за меня!!!!" - поспорила Гордость.
"А может не надо ?" - пролепетала Осторожность.
"А вот и я!" - объявила Решительность.
"Куда это без меня?" - вопросило Опьянение.
"Без тебя уже никуда" - ответило Спокойствие.
"А может лучше завтра?" - поинтересовалось Сомнение.
"Сегодня или никогда!" - отрезало Упрямство.
"Главное только не как вчера!" - предупредила Обыденность.
"Вчерашнее не повторится!" - успокоила Глупость.
"Всё будет по-другому!" - соврало Предчувствие.
"На что-то это похоже" - задумалась Память.
"Сволочи вы все" - вставая и отряхиваясь процедила сквозь зубы Мечта.
За любовь-стоя!!!в смысле-пьем стоя!

----------


## Озорная

*Дорогие наши мужчины, от всей души поздравляю вас с праздником!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1002037.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1020469.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1028661.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

Форумчане! Равняйсь, смирно! Поздравления от форумчанок ПРИ_НИ_МАЙ!
РАЗ!ДВА! УРРРРААААА!!!
Дорогие, мы вас ценим , уважаем и ЛЮБИММММ!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Дорогие наши мужчины!От всего тамадейского сердца :Oj:  и от всей музыкальной души поздравляю Вас! :flower: 

Желаю чтобы Ваша жизнь была как по нотам:

Туда-бемоль,сюда-диез,
ни в чем чтоб не было бекаров,
Чтоб жили в Вас мажоров бес!
Таким вот,в общем-то макаром.
На всю октаву всяких благ,
удач служебных чтоб не меньше!
И сердце чтобы,как форшлаг,
работало при виде женщин!
Задача в общем непроста,
но пожеланья - по-натуре:
Чтоб жили Вы все лет до ста
На полную клавиатуру!

----------


## Тасья

Дорогие наши мужчины!!!
С праздником вас!!! 
Мы вас любим и ценим!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1040962m.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть все мечты - сбываются!
Надежды - оправдаются!
Капиталы - умножаются!
И все хорошее - случается!!!
Здоровичка вам, счастья и успехов во всем!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/988739m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А я с опозданием и очень скромненько: Настоящих мужчин-коллег - С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/986694.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Мариш!!!! Поздравляю ещё раз с ГОДОВЩИНОЙ)))) Подарочек сделала...скажешь куда выложить!  :Pivo:

----------


## sokolixa

> Мариш!!!! Поздравляю ещё раз с ГОДОВЩИНОЙ)))) Подарочек сделала...скажешь куда выложить!


Кхе..кхе....

ТОВАРИС-ЧИИИИ!!!!!

Сегодня у нас на форуме знаменательное событие - 
ровно год назад здесь зарегистрировалась 
скромная, талантливая, наподражаемая и неповторимая дЭУшка 
из славного города металла и музыки Магнитогорска, 
которую зовут Марина - *Мариша612*, *Гусарочка*!!! :Ok: 
С чем мы её, собственно, и поздравляем!!!
Мариша, с годовщиной тебя!!!
Ура, Ура, Урааааааа!!!!!!

И этот букет из белых роз - тебе!!!

----------


## Kescha

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.  Мариша612, Гусарочка!!!  С годнюхой ,тебя*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*МАРИНОЧКА!* 
*Ну как во время мне дали возможность опять пользоваться инетом. Это знак. Знак тогоЁ что мы теперь с тобой надолго! Уже дважды лично знакомы, и тут дружим крепко. Поэтому рада поздравить тебя ДЕНЬ В ДЕНЬ!!!!!
МАРИШКА, Гусарочка ты наша, Пусть сбываются мечты и исполняются желания. Ты заслуживаешь самого хорошего и замечательного в жизни. Люби, Будь любимой и СЧастливой. Всех тебе благ и С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## KAlinchik

Маришенька!
ты не представляешь, как я рада, что ты- сильная женщина!!!!!!!!
потому что, если б ты не была такой, сломалась после первой же критики( помним какой)
Спасибо, что осталась с нами!!!!!!!
Поздравляю тебя!!!!!!!!!!!ты просто умничка!!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

[IMG]http://*********ru/1042042.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
Мариша, Гусарочка, так держать! По жизни весело шагать!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие мои.... Нет не так -  Самые мои любимые!!!!! Вот уже ровно год, как я не мыслю ни одного дня без нашего форума! Вот уже год, как от меня ушел рассудок, потому что я влюбилась! Влюбилась в Вас всех! Меня потеряли друзья, меня недосчитывается моя семья, я мечтаю на основной работе о том, когда я приду домой и выйду в интернет - к Вам мои дорогие. Я всегда удивлялась своему ребенку - как можно столько времени проводить у компьютера??? А сейчас - меня саму не оттащить! Но... у меня есть веский аргумент для родных! Мой форум помогает нам жить! Потому что такого количества грандиозных идей в моей голове не было ещё никогда! Потому что благодаря Вам и Вашей поддержке я смело беру мероприятия не просто повторные, но и третий, четвертый раз и не боюсь повториться!!!!!  А фразу корифеев : проще сменить город, чем репертуар - могу даже осторить! С Вами все можно! с вами я все могу! С вами я чувствую себя  уверенно, и не боюсь ничего! И все это благодаря Вам, мои дорогие, благодаря форуму, и... благодаря стихотворению "Я бываю такая разная..." в поисках которого ровно год назад я набрела в дебрях интернета на этот чудесный форум!!! Я люблю вас!!!!! Спасибо за поздравления!!!
 :069:  :067:  :056:  :034:  :052:

----------


## Света 79

Марина! Поздравляю! Гармонии во всем! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

*marisha612,* Маришка, поздравляю тебя с годовщиной, желаю дальнейшего процветания и  прибывания на форуме!!!!


*Ксения Весенняя,* Ксюша, поздравляю тебя С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! УДАЧИ,ЛЮБВИ И ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## viki

* КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!* 

Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,

Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой

Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,

Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,

Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.

Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!


*Поздравляю!!!!!!!*

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1068369m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## romashakun

Ксения Весенняя!  Так ты у нас весенняя или зимняя? С Днем рождения тебя!!! Счастья, Любви и пусть в твоем сердце всегда поет ВЕСНА! :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!* 

*я пью за твой день рождения !*





*а это мой подарок для тебя!*

----------


## Irishka

Ксения весенняя! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Хоть и родилась ты в последнии дни зимы - пусть весна согревает тебя теплом! Любовь и счастье пусть будут всегда! С Днем рождения!

----------


## Озорная

Ксения Весенняя!

Ксюша, землячка, поздравляю! Здоровья тебе и удачи во всём!!! Жаль, что не познакомились в Райволе!:frown:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1049982.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Привет  Всем!  Поздравляю  Всех   с  Весной!

----------


## Irishka

Весна наступила!!! Всех поздравляю! Пусть весна в ваших душах будет всегда, пусть рядом будет любимый человек, пусть природа расцветает и радует нас.
     Любви, любви, любви. Будет любовь, будут и свадьбы, будут свадьбы, будет работа, будет работа, будут деньги:biggrin:

----------


## чижик

Поздравляю весеннюю Ксюшу с днём рождения! Здоровья, удачи и исполнения желаний!

----------


## Абюл45

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН С НАЧАЛОМ ВЕСНЫ!!!ВСЕМ,ВСЕМ,ВСЕМ, ВЕСЕННЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

С первым днём весны, дорогие мои форумчане:smile:!!! Весеннего настоения, солнечных улыбок.

Пусть первый подснежник
Подарит Вам нежность!
Весеннее солнце подарит тепло!
А мартовский ветер подарит надежду,
И счастье, и радость, и только добро!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1088660.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*ЛАВ ЛАВ,*

Анечка, солнышко, поздравляю с радостным событием - рождением внука!!! Здоровья малышу и всей семье!!! 

Срочно вспоминай колыбельные...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1049771.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие девчонки !*

_пусть первый подснежник
подарит вам нежность,
весеннее солнце подарит тепло!
а мартовский ветер подарит надежду
и счастье, и радость, и только добро!_

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
с  рождением нового человечка!   мои поздравления  !

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

СПАСИБО  БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Вот,  и  я  доросла  до   Ваших  поздравлений,  хотя  не  ожидала,  чесслово! :Oj: 

Я - зимняя, но  в  душЕ  ВЕСЕННЯЯ  ))))

С ВЕСНОЙ, ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Суперстар

*ЛАВ ЛАВ,*
Анечка,  я так рада за тебя! С рождением внука! Я переживала вместе со всеми форумчанами за твою семью. Какое счастье, что все тревоги остались позади!
Тост не сам собой случился:
Человек на свет родился!
За него поднимем тост,
Чтоб светло ему жилось!

----------


## shoymama

Анечка, поздравляю! Это - тебе!


*анимации*

----------


## optimistka17

Сколько событий сразу...
- *У Ксении Весенней - день рождения*.. И на душе сразу стало теплее..
 -*Анечка стала бабушкой* А ведь не верится..Больно уж сама моложаво выглядит Наверно, новый статус ей просто скосил десяток-другой лет ...
- *У Коли Интермага - день рождения!* И у меня есть законный повод сказать, что я соскучилась и  поздравлю его от всей души!

----------


## Анжелла

Я хочу поздравить мою Подругу Олечку Джази с днем рождения!!!
Оля, я очень  рада, что могу назвать тебя подругой. ОБОЖАЮ ТЕБЯ! :Oj:

----------


## shoymama

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

----------


## Kescha

* Я ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСъ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ  ДЛЯ КОЛИ И ОЛИ !

 ЗДОРОВъЯ ,УСПЕХОВ ВО ВСЁМ ,И ПОБОЛъШЕ ТАКИХ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛъНЫХ ДРУЗЕЙ.*

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка! Моя дорогая Олечка!* 
Ты не просто *поющая ведущая!* 
Ты-золотой голос нашего Форума!!!!
Дай Бог тебе женского и материнского счастья!
*С Днем рождения, подруга!!!!!!!!*

----------


## orhideya

Оля   от   всей  души   поздравляю  тебя  С Днем  рожденья!



*Добавлено через 6 минут*
И   также   всех   имениников    кого   не  поздравила. Всех  вас  с  Днем  рожденья.


*Добавлено через 7 минут*
И   также   всех   имениников    кого   не  поздравила. Всех  вас  с  Днем  рожденья.

----------


## lezi

Поздравляю всех и Олю и Колю и Ксюшу и Анечку с таким замечательным событием в их жизни.Счастья вам и благополучия!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

> Я хочу поздравить мою Подругу Олечку Джази с днем рождения!!!
> Оля, я очень рада, что могу назвать тебя подругой. ОБОЖАЮ ТЕБЯ!


Анжеллочка, а как я тебя люблю и не зря твоё имя переводится как Ангел. Ты всегда поддержишь и поможешь,я очень мечтаю, что когда-нибудь мы с тобой встретимся:smile:
*shoymama*,Олечка, спасибо тебе! Ну, с тобой -то мы точно увидимся, ты же захочешь ещё раз побывать в Калуге?:smile:



> Оля от всей души поздравляю тебя С Днем рожденья!





> С Днем рождения, подруга!!!!!!!!


Людочка, тебя я тоже люблю и жду в гости в апреле. А за золотой голос отдельное спасибо :Oj: 
Олеся, спасибо тебе за поздравление здесь и в Скайпе :flower: 
*lezi*,
Танечка и тебе спасибо!
А также спасибо всем девочкам и мальчикам, которые меня поздравляли сегодня с самого утра и в Скайпе и в  Моём мире, спасибо за ваши пожелания и за открытки!
Вот сегодня могу точно сказать, что столько поздравлений я не принимала ещё никогда за всю свою жизнь!  И простите, что я не всегда успеваю поздравить сама :Oj: 

Я прошу прощения у всех, кого не поздравила и хочу поздравить Лену_ Колючку с днём рождения! Мы обе рыбки, а значит похожи :Aga: 

И, конечно же, Аннушку ЛАВ_ЛАВ с новым званием бабулички Красотулички!
Ксения Весенняя, тебя я тоже поздравляю, будь всегда светлой , солнечной  и любимой!
Коля Интермаг, тебя тоже с днем рождения!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие девочки именинницы! Самая красивая и самая юнная бабулечка! Николай! Ребята! Поздравляю!!!!!  Как классно, что вы есть и мы все вместе можем радоваться жизни!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Оленька, прими самые сердечные поздравления С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Любви, удачи и весеннего настроения тебе! :flower: 


Аннечка, *Лав_Лав* поздравляю тебя с почётным званием БАБУШКА!!! Достойно и высоко носи это звание.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Оленька!!! Поздравляю С Днем Рождения!!!
Пусть будет все и все с полна,
И пусть не будет половины,
Уж если счастье навсегда,
Ну, а удачи так лавиной!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1094667.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

Оленьку Джази ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*Djazi*,
*Оленька, я тоже тебя поздравляю от всего сердца! Ты была одной из первых, кого я встретила на этом форуме. Хочу поблагодарить тебя за отзывчивость, за твой талант, за любовь к нашему делу, за необыкновенную терпимость, умение слушать, понимать. Ты - одна из самых миролюбивых форумчанок. Ты - настоящий труженик и, конечно, прекрасная певица.
Желаю тебе всегда быть молодой, здоровой, активной, неунывающей и такой же поющей*! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

*Оленьку Джази поздравляю с Днем рождения!*
Ксюшу Весеннюю с Днем рождения!
Анютку Лав-лав с пополнением! *Девочки, будьте счастливы!!!!!!*

----------


## maknata

Девочки и мальчики (Коля) - поздравляю со столь знаменательными событиями!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Оленька Ксюшенька с днем рождения дорогие девочки!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1099827.jpg[/IMG]
Анечка от всего сердца-с пополнением!!!
здоровья  крохотульке!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1089587.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Оля-Джази!!!
Коля - ЛапНик - Интермаг!
Ксения Весенняя!
С днём рождения!
Всего вам самого доброго!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1048630.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ира-Праздник

_Искренне поздравляю Марину с днём рождения. Желаю всех человеческих благ и исполнения желаний!_

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Мариша Мазайкина*..Спасибо за доброе отношения к нам- форумчанам..
*С Днем рождения тебя.....*

----------


## lara011



----------


## lyusi-09

Такую замечательную Мариночку С днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Цвети,ЖИВИ, ТВОРИ на радость своим близким и друзьям!!!
И пусть в твоей жизни тебе встречаются такие прекрасные люди как ты сама!!!

----------


## shoymama

Мариночка! Поздравляю!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!Любви,счастья,благосостояния. :flower: 
Отдельное мерси за помошь в изменении ника :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

*ЛенИнг, Леночка! 
С днем рождения!*

----------


## Тасья

Я опять все пропустила.... :Oj:  

Ах, девочки!!! 
Но лучше поздно чем никогда!!!
Девоньки, поздравляю вас сердечно,  с Днями Рожденьями!!!
А еще и с наступающим 8 Марта!!!

Как много женщин есть разномастных,
Красивых, прелестных, порою прекрасных:
Оля, Марина, Виктория, Света
(Уже от имен мое сердце согрето!).
Алина, Танюша, Наташа, Алиса,
Кристина, Евгения, Маша, Лариса,
Ульяна, Регина, Лидия, Анна,
Олеся, Матильда, Евлампия, Жанна,
Галина, Джульетта, Любовь, Вероника,
Людмила, Оксана, Руфь, Анжелика,
Эльвира, Гертруда, Валерия, Инна,
Анастасия, Эдит, Валентина,
Дарья, Камилла, Полина, Рената,
Елизавета, Клара, Агата,
Рита, Надежда, София, Альбина,
Прасковья, Тамара, Екатерина,
Арина, Варвара, Хаврония, Яна,
Диана, Таисия и Юлиана,
Раиса, Елена, Аида, Земфира,
Констанция, Белла, Зоя, Глафира,
Тоня, Томила, Аксиния, Зина,
Юлия, Сильва, Адель, Алевтина,
Снежана, Фаина, Лилия, Кира,
Элеонора, Клавдия, Ира,
Берта, Анфиса, Руслана и Влада,
Грета, Мальвина, Олимпиада,
Агния, Инга, Аллочка, Фрида,
Фёкла, Изольда, Аделаида,
Алёна, Милана, Роза, Любава,
Нина, Луиза и Ярослава,
Офелия, Ада, Капитолина,
Победа, Шарлотта, Лаура, Селина,
Флора, Венера, Нинель, Доминика,
Марфа, Сусанна, Флоренция, Ника,
Анфиса, Роксана, Оливия, Лада,
Майя, Аврора, Эмма, Паллада,
Тома, Амалия, Бэла, Дебора,
Ванда, Симона, Вита, Федора,
Вера, Урсула, Владлена, Карина,
Лия, Августа, Ксения, Мила...
Есть еще Сильвия, и Василиса,
Также есть Элла, и Беатриса...

Сто сорок три имени - ласковых, разных,
Сотни девчонок, женщин прекрасных,
Мною любимых, желанных, красивых,
Неповторимых, единственных, милых...

Всем вам желаю: счастья, успеха,
Пусть мир потонет от вашего смеха,
Пусть жизнь идет, а не мимо проходит,
И пусть только радость всегда происходит! 

P.S. А если кого-то я вдруг пропустила –
Простите, в душе я о вас не забыла!


Девоньки с праздничком! Счастья вам! Любви!!! Благополучия!!!
Я вас люблю!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/280334m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/280334m.htm[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*ЛенИнг, Леночка!*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мариночка, хозяюшка наша дорогая!!!!!*
С днём рождения тебя!!!! Не перестаю говорить миллион раз тебе спасибо за этот дом. А ещё я счастлива, что заглядывала в твои лучезарные глаза, обнимала тебя... Пусть у тебя всё будет ОК  :Ok: , ОК  :Ok:  и ещё много раз  :Ok: . Будь счастливой и удачной!!!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

*Марина!*
Восточная мудрость гласит:"если женщина сияет,то и дом сияет"
Пусть же твои глаза всегда сияют от счастья,и наш форум будет в надёжных руках!!!Всегда искриться от хорошего настроения,и от замечательных улыбок!!!

Всем хорошего весеннего настроения!!!!С праздником Весны!

----------


## аLisa

Дорогие девушки! Поздравляю всех с наступающим праздником!

В этом мире тревожном, изменчивом
В череде непростых наших дней
Ничего нет прекраснее ЖЕНЩИНЫ.
Совершенней ее и нежней.
Вам, вершащим продление рода
Вам, способным простить и понять
Посвящают стихи и поэмы
Ведь вы носите имя святое "МАТЬ".

----------


## Джина

Дорогая Мариночка! С днем рождения! Счастья, любви, благополучия!


*картинки*

Милые девчонки! С праздником! Пусть у вас все будет хорошо!!!

*картинки*

----------


## lezi

Самая прекрасная часть человечества,да именно Вы, дорогие девочки,девушки,женщины .
Поздравляю Вас всех с праздником!!!!! Каждая из нас неподрожаема,мужчинами обожаема,и любима. Оставайтесь всегда счастливыми,добрыми,всегда пусть ваши глаза сияют от счастья и любви.

----------


## Масяня

Маришка - Мариночка  - Марина!!!

Тебя поздравляю от всей души, нам повезло, что ты у нас есть....

Желаю тебе счастья, любви, понимания, и всего наилучшего!!!

----------


## orhideya

Мариночка  от   всей  души  поздравляю  тебя   С Днем  рожденья!  Будь   счастлива.Чтобы   исполнялись   все   твои  мечты!


*Добавлено через 47 секунд*

----------


## uljbka

Эй, девчонки, как дела?
Вот уже весна пришла!
Ну-ка быстро подтянулись!
Себе сами улыбнулись-
Что ж, смотрите – мы готовы
Принимать подарки снова!
Снова праздник у ворот -
И уже не новый год!
Посмотрите - все мужчины
Изменились без причины:
Могут и пальто подать,
И за локоть поддержать!
Все и бриты, и нарядны,
В обхождении приятны…
А начальники забыли,
Что вчера лишь говорили-
Мол, работа не для вас,
Мол, уволю вас сейчас…
А какие ароматы!-
Здесь и запах чая с мятой,
И ванили, и корицы,
И духов! Быть может снится
Эта нам метаморфоза?
В вазочке краснеет роза…
Ну, конечно, все понятно-
СКОРО день – 8 Марта!

----------


## koluchka

Лена- ЛенИнг и Марина Мазайкина!  Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!! Желаю здоровья, творческого вдохновения и весеннего настроения!!!!


 А так же всю прекрасную половину нашего форума поздравляю с 8 марта! Будьте всегда красивыми и любимыми! Счастья всем нам!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Лена- ЛенИнг*!Пригрело весеннее солнышко и подарило тебе день получения подарков, комплиментов и самых лучших пожеланий...
 А ведь то, чего ты сама хочешь, то можешь пожелать себе только ты сама...
 Пусть же это самое желание исполнится!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*С праздником 8 марта всех нас девочки!*


А вот вам букет, какой пожелаете такой себе и "сварганьте".
*
http://cards.gismeteo.ru/8march/*

----------


## lenaru

Милые девчонки! От всей души поздравляю вас с замечательным весенним праздником — Международным женским днем 8 марта!
Только женщины способны соединить в себе нежность и твердость, мудрость и вечную молодость. Только у женщин достаточно сил, чтобы выполнять свой профессиональный долг и наполнять уютом дом, окружать заботой близких. И вы по праву в нашей жизни главные во всем.
Пусть в этот радостный день вас окружают самые близкие люди, пусть ваши глаза светятся от счастья как можно чаще! Желаю всем любви и благополучия, крепкого здоровья и удачи во всем!

----------


## orhideya

МИЛЫЕ  МОИ,  РОДНЫЕ,  ЗОЛОТЫЕ!  Я   ОТ   ВСЕЙ   ДУШИ   ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ   ВАС   С   ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВОСЬМОГО  МАРТА!

Среди весенних первых дней
8 Марта всех дороже.
На всей земле, для всех людей
Весна и женщины похожи.
Успехов Вам, здоровья Вам
И счастья   Я  ВАМ пожелаю
И с первым праздником весны
Сердечно поздравляю

----------


## Milya

*Милые и нежные дамы и барышни!
Поздравляем вас с Днем Женского Очарования!*
*С дыханием реки и блеском солнца,
Пусть будут дни блаженны и ясны.
И солнце пусть заглянет к Вам в оконце.
Пусть будет пробуждением души
Хмельное воскресение природы,
Чтоб были Вы всегда так хороши,
Как нежное сияние небосвода!!!
Желаем вам безграничной Нежности и Очарования в Любви!*

----------


## GalinaM

Милые форумчанки! Это пожелание для всех нас:

Пожелаю любви, обаяния,
Шарма, прелести и красоты!
Рядом щедрых мужчин, их внимания,
Чтоб легко исполнялись мечты!
Добиваться успехов невиданных,
Улыбаться и всё успевать,
И всегда сногсшибательно выглядеть,
Заставляя сердца трепетать!!! 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие девчонки ! с праздником Весны !*

----------


## Касатик

[IMG]http://*********org/308005m.gif[/IMG]
*Дорогие, милые девочки! Всех вас хочу поздравить с наступающим женским днем!
Всем любви, удачи, счастья!*

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Позвольте поделиться (мне улыбнуло)  выражениями Владимира Вишневского:

"Солнышко взошло на этот раз
Гораздо ближе, чем обычно.
И я лично отвез его на работу.*":rolleyes:
*
" Все больше людей нашу тайну хранят...."*:rolleyes:

----------


## kiss9

Вижу, что стартовал марафон Поздравлений с весенним праздником 8-го марта, тогда и я свою лепту внесу. Не хочу оригинальничать скажу просто словами Кузьмы Скрябина, правда чуть переделанными:
Желаю вашему супругу Черный Лексус в целлофане
Чтобы вы на нем смогли ездить в баню.
Еще желаю Лексус второй и в целлофане,
Чтоб на нем охране ездить за вами в баню.
И желаю остров вам посреди моря
Он вам на фиг не нужен
А люди пусть говорять!!!!

С праздником милые девушки, дамы и девчонки!

----------


## bulya

Девочки, всех с Наступающим!!!!!!!!
*
Мы, женщины, идем по свету
Неизменно оставляя след,
Вбирая жизнь, страдая и любя....
Словами, мыслями, улыбками в ответ,
С трудом терпя или даря себя....
Мы, женщины, идем по свету
Неизменно оставляя след.
Мы оставляем след в чужой судьбе,
Соприкоснувшись рукавом в трамвае,
Случайным взглядом полоснув в толпе,
Идем мы, до конца не понимая,
Что оставляем след в чужой судьбе.
Мы, женщины, оставляем очень важный след
В родной душе родного человека,
В безумстве слов, сказав стальное НЕТ
И намекнув на ДА, в замен ответа....
Мы оставляем очень важный след.
Мы оставляем след в своей судьбе,
В судьбе планеты, изменив мгновенье.
И всплеск эмоций, словно капли на стекле,
Живет в годах. И принимается Вселенной.*

----------


## Галкатк

*В этот чудный, светлый час
Я спешу поздравить Вас!
Чтоб за дам In-ku.com-a
Мужики все пили стоя!
И желаю, чтобы в мире
Вас любили и ценили.
Чтоб мужчины табунами
Дружно бегали за вами
Чтоб проблемы все решались…
Чтоб надежды оправдались.
Все подарки Вам дарили,
Комплименты говорили…
Поздравляю очень жарко
С праздником 8 марта!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Минутная слабость* 

Пожалуйста, заботься обо мне! 
Я вырвалась из замкнутого круга, 
В тебе найдя любовника, и друга, 
И принца на серебряном коне… 
Я вырвалась из круга «я-сама». 
Я самоутвердилась. Я устала. 
Возьми меня на ручки с пьедестала 
Гордыни, честолюбия, ума… 
Я самоотвердела. Я тверда. 
На мне не остается ран от терний. 
А я хочу быть мягкой, и вечерней 
(Я женщина. Я самка. Я – вода). 
Я слабая. Я баба. Мне слабо: 
Коня, и шпалы веером, и в избу, 
И если в доме мышь – то будет визгу, 
И я не претендую на любовь – 
Я слабости минуточку хочу. 
Я девочка. Я жалуюсь. Я плачу. 
Лежу в постели, свернута в калачик – 
И таять, как Снегурочка, учусь. 
Я сдам свои права, с таким трудом 
Добытые. Ты прав и ты по праву 
На всех моих врагов найдешь управу 
И всех моих друзей запустишь в дом. 
Ты добрый. Ты высокий. Ты – плечо. 
Ты два плеча, и твой спокойный запах 
(Уткнуться и не думать ни о чем, 
Уснуть в твоих больших мохнатых лапах…) 
Ты сильный, но о каменной стене 
Молчу – наелась. Хватит. Не желаю.
Любить не обязую. Умоляю: 
Пожалуйста, заботься обо мне.
…………………………………………. 

Я женщина. Ты – выше и умней. 
Я слабая, и сильной вновь не буду. 
Короче, марш на кухню – мыть посуду! 
Пожалуйста, заботься обо мне!!!



Я истеричка. Я невыносима. 
Я разная, как сто улыбок мима. 

Я эгоистка. Я великолепна. 
Я от своих лучей, сияя, слепну. 

Я нимфоманка. Я - непостоянна. 
Я ветрена, я буду Ваша рана. 

Я вечная эксгибиционистка. 
Я обнажаю чувства. Я артистка. 

Я королева черного пиара. 
Я сплетница. Я Вам совсем не пара. 

Я аферистка. Я плету интриги. 
…Я лишь фрагмент. Я вырвана из книги. 

Я Вас люблю. Я Ваша без остатка. 
Я женщина почти без недостатков.

_(сборник стихотворений - Сестры Карамазовы)_

----------


## черника

В этот замечательный весенний праздник всем удачи, любви, здоровья и процветания!
[IMG]http://*********org/294717.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/292669.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

*С праздником вас, дорогие, девочки!*

----------


## nanewich

Милые наши девчёнки!
Поздравляю всех Вас с праздником!
Желаю Вам любить и быть любимыми, быть здоровыми, счастливыми, удачливыми, красивыми и богатыми.  
Спасибо что Вы есть у нас!

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Юрий Борисович

Первые цветы - хрупкие и нежные, растущие из-под холодного, колкого снега... Не зима, не весна - начало марта. Женщина - нежная и хрупкая, но такая же сильная, как цветок в своем стремлении к солнцу... Не зима, не весна - начало МИРА!  Давайте хранить и любить  эти нежные, хрупкие и такие сильные цветы! 
С Праздником наши дорогие женщины!!!
Будьте счастливы, веселы, любимы, милы, нежны, и не сварливы. Дружите с песней юмором и смехом, Шагайте в ногу с веком!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/309054.gif[/IMG]     [IMG]http://*********org/301886.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Lyudochka

девочки! поздравляю всех нас с праздником!!!! всем хорошего настроения!
По-разному ложится карта —
Бывает, что и не везет.
И только в день Восьмого марта
Туза любая дама бьет.
А короли в смиренной позе
Лежат на краешке стола.
Восьмого марта дама — козырь,
Какой бы масти ни была.
Игра судьбы полна азарта,
Не все ей карты на виду,
И жаль, что день Восьмого марта
Бывает только раз в году.
Зато лишь в этот день весенний
Понять способен род мужской:
Какой восторг и кайф какой
Стоять пред дамой на коленях!

----------


## Элен

*Девочки,с праздником!
Пусть всё будет хорошо!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/310067.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lara011

Сегодня мы королевы!:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*ВСЕХ ДЕВОЧЕК ФОРУМА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕТ ПРЕМЬЕР!!!!!!!*

----------


## гармашева26



----------


## Боровичанка

Девочки! Дорогие!!! Поздравляю всех вас с нашим праздником!!! Счастья вам, тепла, любви, добра! Вы - лучшие!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Милые,хорошие, самые красивые! Всех поздравляю с Девочкиным Днем! Любви, удачи и новых побед!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lyusi-09

Всех,всех девчонок- форумчанок с нашим праздником!!! Вы все такие замечательные, творческие и прекрасные!!! И поэтому у нас все будет легко, классно и прекрасно!!! Мы этого хотим и у нас это будет!!!Да-да-да!!!

----------


## Буча

ДЕВОЧКИ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ НАС! ЧТОБ УСЕ У ВСЕХ БЫЛО ХОРОШО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/281394.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Девченки-форумчанки! С первым весенним праздником нас всех! Как я люблю весну! Хртя у нас второй день идет снег (юг Украины -нормально?), но в душе все равно уже весна и ожидание чуда. Пусть у каждой из вас в душе всегда цветет весна и чудеса непременно случаются! Люблю вас всех - с праздником!!!



*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Мужчины! А теперь для вас...
     Нам не хватает в жизни красоты.
     Нам не хватает блеска и эфекта.
     Хоть раз за жизнь, чтоб посреди проспекта
     Широким жестом подарить цветы.
     Или вот так... Бокалов звон
     И среди пышных, чинных поздравдений
     Совсем всерьез, совсем случайно он
     Тебе цветы и песню на коленях...
     К чему мечтать? Сейчас не тот народ -
     Ни блеска, ни гусарства, ни азарта.
     И если уж мужик цветы несет,
     То точно знай - сейчас начало марта!
Дорогие наши мужчины вспоминайте о нас не только в марте! Это я к остальным мужчинам, у нас на форуме не такие :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

Девчонки, дорогие мои, с праздником нашим вас всех!

Круглогодичного весеннего настроения вам и простого женского счастья!!! 

[IMG]http://*********org/287541.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Sniky

Пусть 8 марта холодное и снежное- главное чтобы ВЫ, милые дамы, всегда цвели и пахли, и оставались самыми красивыми всегда! А настоящая весна за вами подтянется:)

----------


## kaskadet

[IMG]http://*********org/281396.gif[/IMG]
ВСЕХ ДЕВЧОНОК С ПРАЗДНИКОМ. ЗДОРОВЬЯ,ЛЮБВИ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ.

----------


## Donald

*Милые мои! Девчата! Умницы, красавицы, Профессионалки! Не стану много говорить, просто признаюсь: Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!! С Праздником вас, с Днем Весны и Любви!!! Счастья вам, Добра, Любви и Мира!*

----------


## solist64

*Милые наши дамы! От всей души с праздником вас! Я люблю вас. Удачи вам, любви, и простого, без всяких там наворотов человеческого счастья!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :018:  :007:  :016:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Каждой из вас, дорогие!

[IMG]http://*********org/314167.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Плиз, извините за ошибку, создавала сие творение не я! :biggrin:

----------


## Tajussa

Девочки, милые, красавицы, умницы, с праздником вас!
Всем радости и весеннего настроения!
У-рррр-ааааааааа!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/311095.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки, милые , с праздником! 

Пускай за каждым хорошим днём
наступает другой,ещё лучше-
полный радости и приятных событий!


[IMG]http://*********org/299831.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

С праздником дорогие,вы самые лучшие*♕*♥*♕*

Пусть жизнь идёт
как на "Рублёвке",Приносит
каждый день обновки.Наряды, шубки,
украшенья.
Пусть ждут веселья, развлеченья, круизы, звёздные отели,
да не во сне,
а в самом деле.
*♕*♥*♕*

----------


## viki

*Дорогие девчонки! Поздравляю Вас с чудесным праздником весны- Женским днем!* 

Пусть сегодня исполнятся все ваши  мечты, а каждый новый  день дарит вам радость, удачу и хорошее настроение!



[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/263990m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

ВСЕМ КРАСАВИЦАМ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ! 

Когда я стану старой теткой 
И стервой злой наверняка 
В кошмарных спущенных колготках, 
К тому же чокнутой слегка, 
Когда ходить я буду с палкой, 
Чесать свой крючковатый нос, 
Со старой выцветшей мочалкой 
На голове вместо волос, 
Ко мне негаданно нагрянет, 
По злой иронии судьбы, 
Мой долгожданный принц-засранец, 
Мой гений чистой красоты. 
Лишь глянет на меня вполглаза - 
И пропадет любовный пыл... 
Ему прошамкаю: Зараза! 
Подонок! Где ж ты раньше был..? 
...И он, кладя в стаканчик челюсть, 
Вздохнет иль пукнет...иль икнет: 
Промямлит тихо: Моя прелесть! 
И к ножкам как кулек падет. 
Я шел к тебе, терпя мученья, 
Я тупо подвиги свершал, 
Копил я злато и каменья, 
И крохи знаний собирал. 
И вот теперь тебя достоин! 
Теперь, прЫнцесса, все твое! 
...Ах, старый лысый глупый воин! 
И что нам делать, е-мое?? 
... 
У этой маленькой страшилки 
Мораль мы все - таки найдем: 
Пока вы можете - ЛЮБИТЕ! 
...а прЫнцев после подождем!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девочки, всех с праздником весны! Желаю счастья, творчества, любви"!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ДОРОГИЕ ДЕВОЧКИ!!! с праздником НАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

и еще поздравляю с праздником человечка, которая умудрилась родиться именно 8 марта-Леночка-Птица поздравляю от всего сердца с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
это для нас и для Леночки!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/272201.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

[IMG]http://*********org/281417.jpg[/IMG]
*ДЕВУШКИ-КРАСАВИЦЫ,
С ФОРУМА ЛЮБИМОГО,
ВАС СПЕШУ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСЕННИМ!
СОЛНЦЕ УЛЫБАЕТСЯ,
ДАРИТ НАМ МЕЧТЫ,
В СЕРДЦЕ РАСПУСКАЮТСЯ
НЕЖНЫЕ ЦВЕТЫ
ОТ УЛЫБОК ИСКРЕННИХ
МАЛЕНЬКИХ ДЕТЕЙ,
ПОЦЕЛУЕВ ЛАСКОВЫХ
ПАПОЧЕК-МУЖЕЙ.
ПУСТЬ ОНИ НАС РАДУЮТ,
ЛЮБЯТ, БЕРЕГУТ,
САМИ НЕ ОБИДЯТ,
В ОБИДУ НЕ ДАДУТ!
ПУСТЬ СЧАСТЛИВОЙ БУДЕТ
КАЖДАЯ СЕМЬЯ!
ЗНАЮ, ТАК И БУДЕТ!
УГАДАЛА Я? :)))* 
[IMG]http://*********org/275273m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*С праздником девочки!!!!!!*

_Хоть сейчас и не апрель,
Но везде звенит капель,
Собралась природа - мать
Милых женщин поздравлять.

Снова женский персонал
Получает высший балл:
И щедры мужчины вновь
На подарки и любовь!

Есть на то свои причины:
Обожают нас мужчины.
Потому в глазах поэта
Мы - восьмое чудо света!

Нет загадочней души,
Словно песня - хороши.
И прекрасны, как букет -
Долгих вам и добрых лет!

Наконец сказать осталось:
Чтобы счастье улыбалось,
Будьте самой дорогой -
МАМОЙ, БАБУШКОЙ, ЖЕНОЙ!_

[IMG]http://*********org/269129.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Fomkina

Пусть радостью сегодня
Солнце светит,
В тени оставив спор
Больших тревог,
И все цветы,какие есть на свете,
 Цветут сегодня
У ваших ног!!!
Девочки, с праздником ВАс!!!Здоровья,любви,понимания,исполнения желаний!!!Любите и будьте любимыми!!!

----------


## Вета

*МИЛЫЕ, РОДНЫЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ДЕВЧОНКИ!!!
ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НАШИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
ПУСТЬ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ У ВАС БУДЕТ ПОВОД ДЛЯ УЛЫБКИ!!*

----------


## Медведик

С праздником НАС!!!!!! Самых весёлых, самых шебутных, самых удивительных ЖЕНЩИН))))))
Любви Вам и терпения! Счастья и Радости! Мудрости и огромного Счастья)))))

[IMG]http://*********org/293707.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## лека

Девочки с Праздником!!!!!
Любви Любви Любви

[IMG]http://*********org/310091.jpg[/IMG]

Леночка Ленинг с Днюшкой!!! Всего Хорошего, Счастья, Здоровья!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/292683.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лунная ночь

_Милые девочки!_

_От всего сердца поздравляю Вас с прекрасным праздником!_В этот чудесный день я желаю всем вам только ЛЮБВИ, море, океан ЛЮБВИ! 
Любите и будьте любимы!

----------


## oksi7771

От всей души Вас поздравляю!
С этим теплым праздником весны!
Вам здоровья, счастья я желаю!
Радующей сердце красоты![IMG]http://*********org/275275m.jpg[/IMG]

Будьте здоровы и счастливы!!!

----------


## Ильич

Я поднимаю свой бокал...
Нет
Выпьем за любовь....
Нет
За милых дам, за милых дам
Нет
За глаза твои карие.. за ресницы шикарные... за осиную талию... за тебя моя женщина пожнимаю бокал
Да!
С праздником!
[img]http://s17.******info/c87ac37e8fccbeb518a9eaece42f8f7f.gif[/img]

----------


## Инна Р.

Всех с праздником! Расцветайте, девчонки! ВЕСНА!!!

----------


## Тоечка

Желаю счастья много-много,

Улыбок радостных букет,

Друзей,здоровых и веселых,

Везенья в жизни, долгих лет,

И чтобы бедам всем назло

Жилось, любилось и везло!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kley

Дорогие  девочки!!! 
В этот погожий денёчек с утра
Солнышко светит с улыбкой так ярко!
Поздравляю Вас с замечательным весенним женским праздником. У каждой женщины есть своя мечта!!! Пускай всё то, о чём мечтает каждая из Вас обязательно сбудется!!!!!!!!!!! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!
[img]http://s17.******info/6c8dd8c39dcc81e1bac4ac2e01631078.gif[/img]

----------


## Татьянушка

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Хорошо быть девушкой в розовом пальто, 
можно и не в розовом, но уже не то!! 
Хорошо быть женщиной в норковом манто, 
можно и не в норковом, но уже не то!! 
Хорошо быть дамою в собственном авто, 
можно и в автобусе, но уже не то!! 
Хорошо б зарплату тысяч эдак сто, 
можно и четыре, но уже не то!! 
Так девчонки милые, я всегда за то, 
чтобы в вашей жизни было б только ТО!!! 
С 8 МАРТА!!!!!!!!!!


И еще :Oj:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Спасибо всем за поздравления .И вас милые девоньки с нашим праздником!Любви,счастья,здоровья,семейного благополучия и стабильного достатка!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oksi7771

Этот всем вам от всей души.[IMG]http://*********org/277313m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Мои дорогие девочки!
Все, кому от 18 до 73-х лет!!!По-моему, моложе и старше(в душе) у нас нет! От всей своей куриной души поздравляю ВАС с Женским днем! И дарю Вам подарок- книжечку  психолога Лисси Муссы !
Возьмите ее здесь: http://files.mail.ru/GCBULW 

*"И улыбка, без сомненья, вдруг коснётся Ваших глаз.
И хорошее настроение не покинет больше Вас!"*

А сейчас-один рецепт из этой книжки (подходит жителям БОЛЬШих городов...но ведь и жители маленьких иногда бывают в больших...Главное-не забыть использовать эту возможность!!!
*Цитирую Лисси:*
_Везет жителям больших городов, в которых есть метро. Потому что метро — это почти всегда эскалатор. Эскалатор подойдет любой, поэтому осмотритесь вокруг себя — наверняка где-то рядом это волшебное сооружение имеется.
Эскалатор — вообще место силы. Обычно там толкаются, оттого что все куда-то прутся. Вот это и есть нужная нам ПРУХА. В этот момент просто впитываешь ПРУХУ в себя. А когда садишься в вагон (желательно в часы пик), то это уже ПРУХА и ВЕЗУХА одновременно.

_

С Весной Вас!(И пусть у нас еще сугробы с человеческий рост,я ее уже чуЙствую!)

[IMG]http://*********org/322371m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## romashakun

Дорогие девушки! Поздравляю Вас с Международным Женским днем и международной женской ночью!!! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

девочки- с праздником! удачи вам....большой-большой!...и заказов побольше!

----------


## ЗАМИР

Дорогие мои со-племенницы, 
                  со-участницы, 
                  со-родичи,
                  со-служивцы, 
                  со-седки,
                  со-ратницы,
                  со-беседницы,
                  со-временники,
и всех    присо-единившихся,
                  со-бравшихся 
на этом        со-брании
и радостном  со-бытии 
позвольте поздравить Вас с Днем Жизни на Земле, так как от нас зависит все, что происходит во Вселенной.
Любви не по датам и числам, а вечной как небо и чистой.
Девочки! А это вам от моего родного брата. Он мне   прислал такие стихи. Но мне очень хочется, чтоб это знал каждый мужчина, который рядом с нами: брат, сын, любимый, друг, муж, коллега, отец, одним словом - МУЖЧИНА, который достоин только настоящих ЖЕНЩИН.

Любите женщину...За то,что она есть,
За милые капризы и ошибки,
За частую,нам во спасенье,лесть,
За обещающие обмануть улыбки.
Любите руки , созданые небом,
Глаза,в которых можно утонуть,
Целуйте губы,что порою немы,
Но не дают нам до утра уснуть.
Любите слезы и сентиментальность,
Кокетство,необузданую страсть,
Реально верьте, даже в нереальность
Того,о чем ей хочется мечтать.
Благодарите в гневе и восторге
За эту обжигающую смесь -
Пусть иногда завидуют нам Боги -
Любите женщину за то , что она есть!
ЦЕЛУЮ.
В.Волков.

----------


## olehka

Девочки! От всей души поздравляю вас всех с Женским Днём!
Любви, красоты, гармонии, нежности!
Желаю быть всегда счастливой, где счастье, там и красота,а женщина с улыбкой милой, прекрасней, чем сама Весна!

Мы являемся прекрасным полом. 

Нам не обязательно завязывать галстуки. Если мы захотим освоить мужские 
профессии, нас назовут "первопроходцами", а если они захотят освоить 
женские профессии, их назовут геями. 

Мы должны обращать внимание сразу на несколько вещей. 

Мы всегда знаем, где наши носки. 

Если мы выйдем замуж за наследника престола - мы будем королевами, если 
мужчина женится на наследнице престола - он будет просто мужем королевы. 

Если нам изменяют, мы жертвы. Если мы изменяем, они рогоносцы. 

Мы чувствуем как ребенок шевелится животике. Нас отпускают в декретный 
отпуск. Мы всегда присутствуем при рождении наших детей. Мы кормим 
грудью. Первое слово, которое малыш скажет - "мама". 

Мы живем дольше. Мы меньше потеем. У нас есть Международный женский 
день. 

И на самом деле мы просто СУПЕР!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/302917.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/289605.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/287557.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тоечка

Девченки всем классных подарков!!!

Однажды Февральская Кошка варила на кухне компот,

Как вдруг заявился небритый, но ласковый Мартовский Кот.

Принес он флакон валерьянки и свеженькой мышки кусок

Растаяла Кошка, услышав, призывный его голосок.

Пришельца она отогрела, "стопарь" молока налила,

И сбросив халат полосатый, всю девичью страсть отдала.

От этой негаданной ласки наш котик слегка ошалел,

Он выкатил серые глазки, расправил усы и запел.

А Кошка ? Чуть носик припудрив, покинула резво кровать,

Уселась с котярой на крыше и стала ему подпевать.

Уже потянулся из кухонь съестных ароматов букет,

Но долго ещё раздавался весенний кошачий дуэт.



С тех пор в этот день милым дамам, оттенков любых и мастей

Приносят мужчины подарки на нашей планете, на всей.

К чему этот стих неумелый ? Домыслит любой идиот,

Что к Празднику лучшим подарком является Мартовский Кот!

----------


## maknata

Девочки! Всех с праздником! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## uljbka

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ НАС ДРУЗЬЯ:

8 марта - день не простого стандарта.
Слушай заговор внимательно -сбудется обязательно!
Чтобы мужчины у ног валялись,
чтоб у них на тебя поднимались:
настроение, вдохновение,возбуждение!
И ноль сомнения, втом,
что ты красивая, умная, счастливая!
чтобы они тебя любили, песни,золото дарили.
Чтоб возили по райским странам,
и влюблялись не только повнешним данным.
Чтоб от любви к тебе сохли,
пока машины у них не заглохли.
Праздник сегодня волшебный, как не ломайся.
Но и ты постарайся!
Губки накрась, глазки подмажь,
натри румяные щечки - будут тебе сегодня цветочки!

----------


## Владленыч

Дорогие наши женщины!
От всей души и всего сердца, примите поздравления с Вашим праздником!

----------


## SOK_89

[IMG]http://*********org/320327m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Larisa_bk

Девочки, всех с праздником!

Лишь раз в году мужчины замечают, 
Что мы красотки  - хоть куда,
и помогают, и уважают, и балуют нас иногда.
Лишь раз в году цветы нам дарят,
И мы цветем под стать цветам,
И не подвластны мы невзгодам,
обида, гадам и годам.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ааа, буква не дописалась,  обидам конечно!

----------


## Вятушка

Всех всех девочек, девушек, женщин, мамочек, дочек, бабушек, свекровок, тёщенек и всё женское население этого замечательного форума поздравляю с нашим девочкиным праздником !!! Желаю всем весны в душе и мужчины в душе, ударение поставьте сами!:smile:Будьте счастливы и любимы!!!! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Девочки, дорогие! Всех с праздником! Хочется всем пожелать, что бы у каждой был бесконечный повод чувствовать себя самой счастливой на земле!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/267079.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Милые. дорогие мои! С праздником весны! Всех люблю!!! До встречи в Крыму!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/292699.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Всех-всех-всех девочек, девчоночек, девчулечек форума с праздником!
Пусть он у нас будет каждый день!!!*

----------


## pavluk

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ВЕСНОЙ!!! С СОЛНЫШКОМ!!! И,КОНЕЧНО С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
_Я предлагаю вам, девочки загадать желания._ Какие? Да самые обычные:
-Чтобы дети радовали.
- Чтобы родители не болели.
- Чтобы Он наконец понял, что ты – самая лучшая, а если не поймет, то пусть будет другой.
- Чтобы похудеть еще килограммов на пять(ну хотя бы на три)
-Чтобы летом на море, ну и чтоб ремонт в ванной…
Да чуть не забыла!
- Чтобы был мир во всем мире, чтоб все друг друга любили, и чтобы никто никогда не умирал…
   Ведь мы же в душе все еще девочки, которые мечтают быть добрыми волшебницами и все еще верят в чудеса!!!
*С ЖЕНСКИМ ДНЕМ ВАС,ДОРОГИЕ!!!*

----------


## чижик

Девочки! Всех с праздником, ура!

----------


## Тоечка

ДЕВЧЕНКИ...жалейте мужчин :flower: :biggrin:
Один мужик 8 Марта проснулся пораньше, приготовил завтрак, разбудил семью, накормил, отправил гулять, помыл посуду, начал стирку, затеял грандиозный праздничный обед, приготовил его, достирал, встретил семейство, накрыл на стол, помыл посуду, высушил, выгладил, приготовил, накормил, проверил уроки, вымыл, помыл, уложил, пришил, упал, укрылся, забился к стенке, лежит и думает:
- Неужели начнет лезть? Неужели, Господи?

----------


## Ная

Девчонки-форумчанки!Всех с праздником!!

Желаю вам всего, чем жизнь богата:
Здоровья, счастья, долгих лет,
Пусть этот праздник - день 8 Марта -
В душе оставит добрый след! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

[IMG]http://*********org/293714.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ia-malina

Девчонки! Будте счастливы!!!

----------


## ЯАлекс

*Прекрасные, восхитительные, очаровательные, талантливые необыкновенные, неординарные, замечательные, умопомрачительные, сногсшибательные, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! Творческих удач, новых выгодных предложений, вдохновения, новых начинаний и постоянного творческого подъема во всем!*

----------


## Milya

*8-е марта 2010 года...
В этом году - понедельник.
А это значит,что утром будильник будет тихо спать...
День начнется ровно тогда, когда захочется.
Ежедневник,оставлен где-то на работе,и,пожалуй,всё пройдет так,как повелит сердце.
...Ласковые слова от домашних,неожиданный подарок от шумного соседа, цветы, открытки.
На сердце-легко и радостно.

...Такие Дни по-особенному важны для "царства нежности,тонкости и терпимости"...
*
*Завтра вновь закружит нас карусель дел, пробки на столичных дорогах, ежедневник, планы, покупки... НО, дорогие мои женщины! ВЕСНА ПРИШЛА! ОНА ЗДЕСЬ! И МЫ РАСТВОРЯЕМСЯ В ЕЁ ПТИЧЬИХ ГОЛОСАХ, ЯРКОМ СОЛНЫШКЕ И ПЕРВЫХ ЦВЕТАХ! 
БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ ВСЕГДА!*[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/293741m.jpg

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*угощаю*:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

Дамы!!! С праздником Вас, Как всегда счастья Вам, здоровья, любви, понимания, творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

ОКСАНА - senovaoxana
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!


*Добавлено через 7 минут*
АЛИНОЧКА - KAlinchik
С днем рождения!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ольга-63*,
спасибище Оленька [IMG]http://*********org/327546m.gif[/IMG]
*Но я умудрилась родиться в один день с Алиной и Олесей*:tongue:* Девочки , поздравляю*

----------


## Лиля Малышка

*С Днем рожденья, товарищ майор!*
*Равняйсь, смирно, готовь уши длядерганья и  поздравлений*

----------


## Владленыч

Поздравляю  Алину Ковальскую и Оксану Сенову с Днюхой!
Желаю любви и женского счастья!

```
<a href="http://www.gifzona.com/dr.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://gifdr.narod.ru/i/dr/03.gif" title="С Днем Рождения" border="0"></a><br><a href="http://www.gifzona.com/dr.htm" target=" _blank"><b>С Днем Рождения</b></a>
```

Блин, анимашка не вставилась!
Ну ничего, всё равно поздравляю! Представьте, что там хорошая картинка! )))).

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Оксана! Твой танец, подаренный в Питере помню  , вроде как увидела вчера...
 С днем рождения, пляшущий человечек!

----------


## Раюшка

Любимые мои, дорогие подруги, коллеги, суперведущие, суперженщины, супержёны, супермамы, супербабушки, суперсёстры!!!!!!!!!!!
Всех поздравляю с праздником и желаю, чтобы каждый день у вас был женским праздником - днём любви, подарков и улыбок!!! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*senovaoxana*,

Оксанка, милый мой человек, поздравляю от души!

[IMG]http://*********org/324477.gif[/IMG]


*KAlinchik,*

Алинушка, сонечко, поздравляю от всего сердца!

[IMG]http://*********org/327550.gif[/IMG]

Девчонки, желаю вам света и добра!!!!! Я вас люблю!

[IMG]http://*********org/284542.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Все, на Украине уже 100%-* 9 марта.*
 Можно смело поздравлять и* Алину и Оксану...*
Как только вы умудрились родиться под одной звездой и вырасти такими разными?
Хотя что-то общее у вас есть,- вы обе -замечательные.:biggrin:
 У вас - любящие мужья и интересная насыщенная жизнь И вы обе-зажигалочки.
 Оставайтесь такими и в дальнейшем!
Хеппи безды!
*С Днем рождения, подруги!*

----------


## Yuli4ka

И я поздравляю очень ярких девочек АЛИНУ И ОКСАНУ с днем рождения!!

оставайтесь такими же!!  вы - суперрррр!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана



----------


## shoymama

*Добавлено через 29 минут*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Алина, Оксана, с днем рождения!

Одних счастливых дней в году...


[IMG]http://*********org/274291.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Ой, вот точно-день рождения, что ли, так действует? Девчонки-то особенные-зажигательные, умные,красивые!!!
Алинчик! Оксана!!!
С Днём Рождения! Картинку искать "неколи"-на работу опаздываю-сеять "разумное"...:biggrin:
Поэтому-вслед за Олегом-представьте любой букет, в дверь с трудом пролезающий-ЭТО-от меня из Солнечного Скобаристана, в котором, почему-то, еще сугробы по пояс!!!

Счастья вам личного.И признания общественного. И пусть ВАШИ мужики Артур и Серега вас сегодня ночью зацелуют!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Товарищ старший по званию, украинская звезда, Майор Ковальская, разрешите обратится... Батальон тамадов и тамадушек для праздничного приветствия готов! Возглавляет батальон тренер - инструктор, постановщик шага и вытянутого носочка, известная в широких кругах, магнитогорская звезда, Сенова!!!!
Батальон, готовься.....  Алине и Оксане наше троекратное..... *УРА! УРА! УРААААААААААА!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/314228.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

Алиночка, Оксаночка С днём варенья вас девочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

У двух из самых любимых моих форумчанок, двух ярких красавиц сегодня День Рождения!!!

Алинка, Оксанка - я вами восхищаюсь, вас обожаю и люблю. Примите в подарок весеннюю капель, луч солнышка, улыбку прохожих - и знайте - это я ....

А ещё счастья женского, дружбы - верной, любви, признания, успеха. Надеюсь, что мы ещё встретимся в реале - и не раз!

----------


## Наталюшка

Девчонки!!! Алина, Оксана!!! с днем рождения!!!!

----------


## Масяня

Олесю Шепель с днём рождения!!!

Хочется пожелать всего и много, всего и часто,  поэтому желаю  частого признания в любви - для тебя, много - верных друзей - для тебя, часто -  успехов, много - женского счастья, да и ещё всего - всего - всего!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Алиночка и Оксана!!!! Поздравляю!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/286582.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Lyudochka

Не простая и не сложная...
Не веселая... не грустная...
ТЫ - реальность невозможная
И фантазия искусная.
Своенравная и нежная...
Как полет... неповторимая...
Каждый день опять не прежняя...
И поэтому ЛЮБИМАЯ.
Удивительна... загадочна...
Как Фортуна... переменчива...
Обольстительна и сказочна...
Потому что просто...... Женщина!
АЛИНОЧКА-KAlinchik! C днем рождения тебя!!!! Пусть сбываются все мечты!!!!! :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Олеся! С днюхой!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/303753.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

*Алина!!!** Оксана!!! С Днем Рождения!!!*
*Вы видите толпы ярких солнечных людей, одетых в Весну!?!...**
Тех, кто спешит вас поздравить...
Я среди них!!!*

----------


## Касатик

_Алинчик-Калинчик, Оксаночка Сенова! Рыбоньки мои, с Днем рождения вас!!! Вы такие лапочки, вы такие цыпочки, просто, настоящие золотые Рыбочки!!!:rolleyes:
Будьте счастливы, востребованны, влюблены и любимы!!!_

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
kiss :br:  :Animals 013:  :Animals 013:

----------


## Сенова Оксана



----------


## Гвиола

*Алиночка,**Оксаночка*!
*Поздравляю вас с днем рождения!Пусть в жизни вас окружают только хорошие люди,пусть счастье вам улыбается,пусть здоровье никогда не подводит,пусть всё удается и мечты сбываются!*

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Есть люди для которых просто писать поздравления, слова сами слагаются в строчки. 

*Алиночка! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

*Если хочешь быть счастливой – 
нужно только улыбнуться!

Если хочешь быть успешной –
Будь! Назло своим врагам!

Если хочешь быть любимой – 
ничего тебе не нужно,
ты поверь, ты так любима –
загляни в глаза друзьям!*

----------


## Sens

Байрон, Шекспир и Пушкин разом
Признались - ты прекрасней всех!
О, наш майор голубоглазый.....


Алина! С днем варенья! :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

на сегодня еще стишок мужу друг прислал про 9 Марта :biggrin:

*Мужики, с 9-м марта!!!
Вот и кончились букеты,
СМС, понты, конфеты,
Поздравленья, пожеланья,
Ссоры, крики, расставанья,
«Почему не позвонил?»
«Сволочь, ты меня забыл!»
«Гад, не любишь ты меня!»
«Как гвоздики? Что за хня?»
«Шуба где? Ты обещал!»
«Клавку тоже поздравлял?»
«Ты кому звонил весь вечер?»
«Да какая нафиг встреча?»
«Я хочу как тот, в рекламе!»
«Ну и где подарок маме?»
Обошлося без инфаркта?
Мужики, с 9-м марта!!!*

----------


## Natali_T

Алиночка! Оксаночка!
Поздравляю вас с днем рождения!

----------


## Ольга-63

*ОЛЕСЯ - orhideya 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Будь счастлива, здорова и любима!*

----------


## Natali_T

Олеся!
С днем рождения!

----------


## Dium

*Олеся,* *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Алина!Оксана!
Девочки дорогие - с днём рождения!
Творческих вам взлётов, карьерного роста, любви близких, и каждый день - хоть маленьких, но радостей!
Эхххххххх... Не буду таить - люблю вас!!!)))*
[IMG]http://*********org/269957m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Алиночка!!!!
Радость моя!!!
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!*!
[IMG]http://s6.******info/c3cd422c35f6189597f960dd47c7f06b.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s18.******info/dd3b36a7ba55c1ff38cf3c3f7f82445d.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s18.******info/dd3b36a7ba55c1ff38cf3c3f7f82445d.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s18.******info/dd3b36a7ba55c1ff38cf3c3f7f82445d.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Олеся-orhideya, с днём рождения!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/270980m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

*Дорогие девчоночки! С днём рождения! Алина! Оксана!*

----------


## mar16

Хочу поздравить гарну дивчину - Алину!
Алина, твоя непосредственность, искренность, юмор, оптимизм  подкупает.
Восхищаюсь такой женщиной! 
Ты такой солнечный человечек! 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## юрик71

*senovaoxana*,* KAlinchik,*
поздравляю днем Рождения!

----------


## Колесо

*Алина,Оксана и Олеся!* С рождением вас,весенние пташки!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/310939m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Алина! Оксана! Олеся!*
*Девочки, замечательные, яркие, неповторимые, талантливые, уникальные!
С Днём рождения вас, дорогие!
Пусть у вас сбудется всё хорошее! И не раз!*

*Цветы от Президента в студию!*

----------


## Озорная

*orhideya,*

Олеся, поздравляю! Здоровья тебе и всего самого доброго!

[IMG]http://*********org/263837.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## черника

Оксаночка! Алиночка! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Будьте СЧАСТЛИВЫ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/305808.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/309904.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

Алиночка и Оксаночка! 
Примите от меня и от Ильи поздравления!

Вы замечательные ведущие, настоящие профессионалы, люди с потрясающей энергетикой , которая вырывается из ваших сердец и согревает всех окружающих, 
очаровательные дамы - будьте счастливы и любимы ВСЕГДА!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/268948.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

Оксаночка   и  Алиночка  от    всей   души   поздравляю   вас   С Днем  рождения!
Желаю счастья целый ворох, 
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надёжных и весёлых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*


*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Всем! Всем  огромное   спасибо  за   ваше  поздравления!  Всем   кто   поздравил  меня  на   форуме  и   в    скайпе     всем  желаю  здоровья,  счастья, благополучия  и   всего   самого  наилучшего.

----------


## ia-malina

Уважаемые Алина Оксана и Олеся!!!
От всего сердца поздравляю вас  с Днём Рождения!
Счастья вам , улыбок и удовлетворённости от работы!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Оксаночка!

Поздравляю с днем рождения!

оставайся такой же жизнерадостной и позитивной ))))* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, чуть не пропустила! С Днём рождения, весёлые, добрые вы наши!!!

----------


## Лучик Дон

У таких прекрасных девчонок дни рождения!!!!

Алинка - ты настоящий командир, организатор и просто удивительный, интересный, неповторимый человек!

Оксанка - твои танцы, твоя энергетика - это что-то! Никогда не сдавайся, твори, всё, что ты делаешь - прекрасно!

Олеся - ты настоящая Орхидея! Всегда поддержишь добрым словом, вниманием, заботой.

Девочки! Счастья, мира, тепла и процветания!!!

----------


## Анюша

Алинка, Оксана и Олеся! С днями Рождения Вас!
[IMG]http://*********org/327340.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьянушка

Девочки, с Днем Рождения :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всех наших весняночек! с днем рождения!!!! Вы самые чудные девчонки!!!! Мы вас любим!!! :071:  :018:  :029:  :050:

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие девчонки, дорогие именинницы! отвсего сердца желаю вам здоровья, удачи ,отличного настроения и исполнения ваших желаний.*

----------


## Викторинка

*Алинушка, Олеся, Оксана!!!
С Днем рождения вас!!!* 
Красивых слов, приятных снов - цветов, цветов, еще цветов... 
Внимания близких и родных, да украшений дорогих. 
Шикарных фраз, горящих глаз - цветов, цветов, еще не раз. 
Мужчин, что б рядом кто-то был, не просто был, а чтоб любил. 
Шикарных дней, про НОЧЬ молчу , чего еще сказать хочу? 
Звезды на небе, самой яркой, веселых праздников, подарков, 
чтобы сбывались  все мечты.... 
Цветы, цветы, опять цветы.... 
[IMG]http://*********org/324257.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Алина-Калинчик! Это у тебя ДР? Блин, пропустила! Я тебя и девочек - Оксану и Олесю ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Желаю, чтоб здоровы все были! И чтоб желания исполнялись, все-все!

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
АЛИНОЧКА!!!!!! Обнимаю и целуюююююю...... :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

Алина! Поздравляю! :flower:

----------


## Крымчанка

Олеся, Оксана, девчата, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/304828.gif[/IMG]

Алиночка, моя дорогая, с днём рождения!!! Такая как ты, обязана была родиться весной. Ты сама - ВЕСНА!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/310972.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ulius

С днем рождения, волшебницы !!!

Взаимной любви,  полета мыслей, сумасшедших идей и их воплощения,  отличного настроения,  согласия с собой  :flower:

----------


## ЗАМИР

Девочки! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! 
Здоровья, мира, любви, счастья.
Пусть СОЛНЦЕ удачи улыбается вам и светит каждый день в ваши окна. 
И знайте: ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!

----------


## lezi

Дорогой мой товарищ майор и Оксаночка ,и Олеся !
Девочки с Днем рождения вас!!!!
Творческого подъема,благополучия,женского счастья и любви.И чтоб на все это хватало вашего драгоценного здоровья.Удачи и тепла ваших глаз.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Лиля Малышка*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Курица*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*shoymama*,
*senovaoxana*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*optimistka17*,
*Владленыч*,
*lezi*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*Сильва*,
*Лучик Дон*,
*Анюша*,
*Татьянушка*,
*marisha612*,
*Kescha*,
*Викторинка*,
*чижик*,
*Мишкина*,
*ЗАМИР*,
*ulius*,
*Крымчанка*,
*Ладушка*,
*ia-malina*,
*orhideya*,
*Марисоль*,
*черника*,
*Озорная*,
*sokolixa*,
*Колесо*,
*юрик71*,
*mar16*,
*Dium*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Natali_T*,
*Ольга-63*,
*Sens*,
*Svetllana*,
*Гвиола*,
*Касатик*,
*МКШВ*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*Lyudochka*,
*Масяня*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Нотя*,
 Уф, вроде никого не забыла...
Дорогие мои!мне, человеку с филологическим образованием, невозможно трудно подобрать слова, чтобы описать, что сейчас творится в моей душе... сказать то, что мне безумно приятны ваши поздравления- не сказать ничего!
я от всего сердца ЩИРО ВАМ ДЯКУЮ!!!!!!!!!!!
Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 и еще хочу поздравить Ксюшу и Олесю! как мне когда-то сказал один мой друг:  только настоящие женщины рождаются в такой день!
желаю вам, что бы все пожелания осуществились!!!!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Девочки, мальчики.Огромное вам спасибо за поздравления, за чудесные стихи.и пожелания 
Я вас люблю

----------


## Сильва

Начинаем поздравлять* Лену Рощину*...:biggrin:

С Днюхой тебя!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

ДЕВОЧКИ КРАСАВИЦЫ, СОЛНЦУ УЛЫБАЮТСЯ,
ДЕВОЧКИ КРАСАВИЦЫ ВСЕМ НАМ ОЧЕНЬ НРАВЯТСЯ!!!
АЛИНОЧКУ, ОКСАНОЧКУ, ОЛЕСЕЧКУ И ЛЕНОЧКУ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
УЛЫБОК ВАМ, РАДОСТИ И ВЕЗЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## vz_event



----------


## чижик

> я от всего сердца ЩИРО ВАМ ДЯКУЮ!!!!!!!!!!!


Та нема за що...:biggrin:



> мне, человеку с филологическим образованием,


Ох и ничего себе! А как же ты в майоры-то попала? Или ладно, не рассказывай пока, в Киеве всё расскажешь :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

Ленуську с днём рождения!!!

Пусть в жизни твоей царят любовь, уют, понимание и доброта!

А ещё поздравляю себя и супруга своего Сашу - Секса с 5 летним юбилеем - деревянная свадьба у нас сегодня!!! Первый рубеж пройден, цель - на золото!

----------


## Kescha

ЛЕНОЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !

----------


## Тасья

Алина! Оксана! Лена! Олеся! Елена Рощина!
Девочки,  С Днем Рождения!!!
Пусть сбудутся все ваши мечты!!!
Здоровья, счастья, успехов во всем!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/293424m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alaska72

Поздравляю!

----------


## Масяня

А у SOk  89 сегодня день рождение?! У кого только из них у Олежки или Светланки?! Люблю обоих ещё с Крымской Тамадеи 2009, поэтому для меня они одно целое, большое. красивое сердце!!!

Ребята, вас с чудесным праздником - Днём рождения!!! Оставайтесь всегда такими счастливыми, заботливыми, влюблёнными и удачливыми. Пусть вам всегда везёт!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> А у SOk 89 сегодня день рождение?!


Серьезно?!
Тогда и я присоединяюсь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ребята, я просто вас люблю, вы одно целое, оставайтесь такими же!!!!!!всего наилучшего на вашем жизненном пути!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Ха... Неужели я третья?:biggrin:
*СОКи ! За любовь !* 
И не только в день рождения...
*Кому-то из вас мысленно отрываю уши...* *Люблю,целую,скучаю...* :flower:  :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

Девочки, спасибо за поздравление.
Признаюсь, День Рождения сегодня у моей любимой Светланы.
С ув., Олег :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Признаюсь, День Рождения сегодня у моей любимой Светланы.
> С ув., Олег


Олежек, расцелуй ее от нас, ладно?

----------


## юрик71

*SOK_89*,
поздравляем обоих!

----------


## Курица

> Признаюсь, День Рождения сегодня *у моей любимой* Светланы.
> С ув., Олег



С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,СВЕТЛАНА!!!
*Света*, я помню, как нежно и искренне любит тебя Олег, я помню, КАКИМИ глазами он смотрел на тебя в Крыму, когда ты с молоденькой девочкой репетировала её свадебный танец...этот взгляд...за него можно отдать полжизни...Нет, я ничуть не преувеличиваю,люди-в нём читалась Любовь в чистом виде, любовь безграничная, над которой не властно время...он смотрел на тебя теми же глазами, наверное, как  и 20 лет назад- на заре ваших отношений... И всем вокруг было тепло от этого всепоглащающего чувства...
[IMG]http://*********org/318051.gif[/IMG]
Желаю тебе,Светлана, до самой глубокой старости купаться в этой любви близкого тебе и очень тёплого (на  эмоциональном уровне)человека-твоего Олега. Я рада, что знакома с вами, ребята, и шлю привет из Солнечного Скобаристана -и-вот эти, из Инета, стихи в подарок! Мне кажется, они -о таких же людях, как вы...

_Когда нам будет 85...

ОНА:
Когда мне будет восемьдесят пять,
Когда начну я тапочки терять,
В бульоне размягчать кусочки хлеба,
Вязать излишне длинные шарфы,
Ходить, держась за стены и шкафы,
И долго-долго вглядываться в небо,
Когда все женское, что мне сейчас дано,
Истратится, и станет все равно -
Уснуть, проснуться или не проснуться,
Из виданного на своем веку
Я бережно твой образ извлеку,
И чуть заметно губы улыбнутся...
ОН :
Когда мне будет восемьдесят пять,
по дому буду твои тапочки искать.
Ворчать на то, что трудно мне сгибаться,
Носить какие-то нелепые шарфы
Из тех, что для меня связала ты.
А утром просыпаясь до рассвета,
Прислушаюсь к дыханью твоему
Вдруг улыбнусь и тихо обниму.
Когда мне будет восемьдесят пять,
С тебя пылинки буду я сдувать,
Твои седые букли поправлять
И взявшись за руки по скверику гулять.
И нам не страшно будет умирать,
Когда нам будет восемьдесят пять..._

----------


## shoymama

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




[img]http://s14.******info/1e0e396aeea7cfcb8cd1bb70b1636473.gif[/img]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

О, чуть не пропустила! Прекрасную представительницу белорусских просторов, молодую, озорную Светланку с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Пусть у тебя будет всё, чего душеньке пожелается!!!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

И еще одну Светочку хочу поздравить - нашу знаменитую Питерскую невесту.
Узнаете парочку?



_Светик! 
С днем рождения!_

----------


## Анатольевна

*Прекрасные Светланки! Светлана - СОК_89 и Светлана Ясникова!*
*С днём рождения вас, любимых, красивых, счастливых!*
[IMG]http://*********org/387467m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

[img]http://s17.******info/6c8dd8c39dcc81e1bac4ac2e01631078.gif[/img]

----------


## tatusya

Светочку- сок , хоть с опозданием поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Сегодняшний день богат именинниками- *Рыбка- тамадушка, ТанечкаВВ, Светочка Ясникова.* Хочу пожелать всем девчонкам:
Пусть в жизни всё прекрасно сложится ,
Желаю в ней невзгод не знать.
Пусть радость всюду только множится ,
Чтобы о бедах забывать.

Любви желаю самой искренней ,
И самой верной и земной.
Пусть человек ,тобою выбранный ,
Навек останется с тобой.

И ,говорят,звезда упавшая
Приносит счастья целый воз,-
Так пусть же в жизни дни ненастные
Прольются ливнями из звёзд ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Рыбка- тамадушка, ТанечкаВВ, Светочка Ясникова , девочки, с которыми я знакома лично...
Девчонки, вы просто необыкновенные! я от всей души поздравляю вас с днем вашего рождения!!!!!желаю,чтобы все пожелания, которые будут звучать сегодня, обязательно осуществились!!!!!!

----------


## alaska72

Поздравляю!

----------


## optimistka17

*Светик!Рыбка наша золотая.*
*Пусть на Форуме ты так и будешь Рыбкой*, а в жизни будет с тобою та самая *золотая  рыбка*, которая исполняет* все твои желания*..
* С Днем рождения ,дорогая!*
*До новых встреч в реале.*

----------


## аLisa

СВЕТИКИ, СВЕТЛАНКИ! С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!

----------


## Масяня

*Светланку Ясникову, Светланку - Рыбку, Танюшку ВВ* - всех вас обожаю, вами восхищаюсь. И вы заслужили этой любви тем, что дарите её другим, но больше всего тем, кто рядом с вами!!!

Хочется пожелать. чтобы ваш источник доброты и любви всегда журчал, и ему не были страшны никакие катаклизмы.

----------


## maknata

Светики! (Сок, Рыбка, Ясникова), Танюша ВВ - с днём рождения!!! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*ТатьянаВВ,*

Танюша, хоть я тебя уже поздравила лично, поздравляю и тут!

Фотки с нашей минивстречи в Питере выставлю в ПОЗИТИВЕ...

[IMG]http://*********org/339388.gif[/IMG]


*Светлана Ясникова,*

Светик, как любящая "свекровь", я тебя поздравляю и желаю всего самого доброго и светлого!

[IMG]http://*********org/369073.jpg[/IMG]


*Светлана - Рыбка,*

[IMG]http://*********org/331184.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*ДЕВЧОНКИ ,МИЛЫЕ ,  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! Для вас подарочек- посмотрите ЗДЕСь !*



http://www.radionetplus.ru/news/2009...ozhdenija.html

----------


## Tatiana_S

Танюшка ВВ!!! Ты необыкновенная!!!!! Ты суперская!!!!! Ты замечательная!!!! Ты трогательная и нежная, но ты сильная и волевая! И пусть, что я хотела сказать, я тебе уже все сказала лично словами! Но напишу это и здесь! С Днем рождения, дорогая!!!!!  Пусть все, что ты загадала, когда выпускала бабочку, обязательно сбудется!!!!! Я благодарна этому форуму, что у меня появились такие друзья, как Танюшка ВВ!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

ТанечкаВВ поздравляю с днем рождения ,[IMG]http://*********org/351693m.gif[/IMG] *у нас на форуме просто аквариум* :Animals 013: 
*нас влечет к себе речка и море,
И океанские просторы,
И полноводные озера.

Пруды, речушки - ерунда.
Скажу при всем честном народе -
Не плавают на мелководье
Девчата-рыбы никогда.

Как рыба мы в воде и в жизни
И по плечу волна любая,
И отражается как в призме
В судьбе полоска золотая!

Пусть временами все обрыдло,
Но не молчим мы, словно рыбы, -
Смеемся, шутим и поем.короче- классно мы живем*:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/389582m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лучик Дон

Девочки мои дорогие!
Как много весна нам приносит радости, как много именинников!
Хочется сказать о каждой из вас, но не хватит места. 

*Светочка СОК* - тебе всегда 17! Столько позитива, столько энергии, что рядом с тобой моей душе хочется петь.

*Светик Рыбка* - хоть мы и не знакомы в реале, к тебе у меня давно виртуальная симпатия, как к человеку, как к ведущей. Ты умничка! Всегда рада с тобой общаться, от твоего позитива хочется обнять весь мир!

*Танюша ВВ*- ты отдельная история моей жизни! Знаешь, вот так встретишь человека и в один миг поймёшь, что этот человек " твой", что мыслите вы одинаково, что чувствуете  и переживаете не " как все", а как-то по своему, что трудно объяснить. Я благодарна Питеру за нашу встречу.

*Светланка Ясникова* - всем бы нам таких невест, с открытой улыбкой, счастьем в глазах, позитивом во всём. Молодец, ты покорила всех!

Девочки, когда то пришло время вам постучаться в этот мир, и сделали вы это весной, когда вся природа оживает, просыпается, уже греет солнышко, но ещё не обжигает, дует ветерок, но не пронизывает насквозь, улыбаются люди, потому что весна, потому что хочется любить, улыбаться, радоваться. Я хочу, чтобы вы всегда были счастливы, чтобы вы радовались каждому дню, каждому рассвету, каждой капельке росы на траве.... Жизнь даёт нам всё, нужно это просто разглядеть, чего я вам и желаю.

*Света, Масянечка*, дорогой мой человечек!!!! Поздравляю тебя и Сашку- Секса с первым важным юбилеем вашей семьи! 5 лет это не много, но уже и не мало. Держите уверенный курс на золотой юбилей, когда соберёте за одним большим столом детей, внуков, правнуков и нас, стареньких, но таких же заводных и весёлых, как сейчас. И это будет самый лучший юбилей, поверь!  И во время всеобщего веселья, шума, тостов, вы посмотрите друг другу в глаза и тихо скажете: " Спасибо, что ты есть у меня...".

Девчонки для всех вас этот стих ( автора не помню):

Глаза счастливой женщины
Полны волшебным светом,
В них искорки беспечные
Помогут всем с ответом.

Глаза счастливой женщины
Полны вселенской доброты,
В них все вопросы вечные
Так веселы, легки, просты…

Глаза счастливой женщины
Пускают в мир лучи,
В них счастье не замеришь,
Смотри лишь и молчи.

В них радость, страсть и вера
Самой природой венчаны,
Заглянет в них лишь смелый,
В глаза счастливой женщины.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Танечка ВВ!*
*С днём рождения! Удачи, счастья, любви!*
[IMG]http://*********org/351687.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Света-Рыбка золотая и Светочка-Белоруссия!  Таня-тезка! Поздравляю вас, дорогие! Вы умницы, красавицы, оставайтесь такими всегда!

[IMG]http://*********org/353734.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ!!!! Огромное спасибо! Такого дня рождения у меня не было уже очень давно!!! Приезжайте праздновать в Питер, здесь такие ЛЮДИ!!! Всех очень люблю, целую и благодарю!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Девченочки мои, спасибо за ваши замечательные слова. спасибо и тем , кто звонил. Рада каждому звонку, каждому пожеланию. До встречи в реале!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> Светики! (Сок, Рыбка, Ясникова), Танюша ВВ - с днём рождения!!!


С опозданием, но присоединяюсь.
Желаю, чтобы все желания сбывались вовремя!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Девчонки, я опять всё прогуляла!!!
С Днём рождения!!! Светочки мои дорогие, Танечка! Здоровья, успехов, много хороших заказов!!!

----------


## Lyudochka

Все-всех-всех рыбок и акул:smile:поздравляю С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! :flower: 
Сбываются и чудеса… и сказки… 

Коль веришь в них всем сердцем и всерьез…

Они вернутся… Солнечною лаской… Разбросанными косами берез… 

Небесной синевой… и пеньем ветра…

Нахлынут звоном птиц.… Подставь ладонь… 

Кто верит в сказки – тем воздастся щедро

- Всегда у них в душе горит огонь… 

Огонь любви… Энергии… И страсти…

Сердца наполнены желаньем жить… Мечтать… Творить…И верить… верить в счастье 

Наперекор всему… Летать… Любить…
Желаю ВСЕМ мечтать,творить и верить в счастье!!!Летать, любить !!!!!!

----------


## Ира-Праздник

Светочки и Танечка!!!
С днём рождения вас!!!
Всех благ вам земных и не земных! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Ну и подарочек от меня получите - ЖМИТЕ СЮДА!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Для возврата в ДЕТСТВО нажмите вот сюда :-)

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*ВСЕХ ВЕСНЯНОЧЕК ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ВАШИМИ ПРЕКРАСНЫМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

ЛЮБВИ, СЧАСТЬЯ, ДОБРА И МИРА!*

----------


## Курица

*ВЧЕРА СВОЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВСТРЕТИЛА* 
*Вика и Ко!!!*
И отметила она его возвращением в наши ряды и появлением на Форуме, потому что теперь, наконец, закончила написание очередного учебника для деток!!!!
Она теперь вновь будет частым гостем (с чем я всех нас и поздравляю) и будет радовать себя общением с нами, а нас- своими отчётами и просто - разговорами!!!

Виктория!!!! С возвращением!   С новым этапом в жизни!!!!
Поздравляю!

[IMG]http://*********org/328890.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Девочки-Светланки и Танюшка ВВ
Поздравляю с Днем рождения.

----------


## shoymama

*Наташенька Ураа! С днем рождения!*

----------


## Абюл45

МИЛЫЕ ДЕВОЧКИ!!! ВЕСЕННИЕ ИМЕНИННИЦЫ!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!! ЛЮБВИ, УДАЧИ И ВЕЗЕНИЯ, я ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ В ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ОСТАВАЙТЕСЬ ВСЕГДА МОЛОДЫМИ, ОЗОРНЫМИ, ЛЮБИМЫМИ И НЕПОВТОРИМЫМИ!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Наташенька, Урра!*Вот  и закончился сумасшедший день с названьем День рождения. Надеюсь,что хотя бы вечером родные и близкие подергали тебя за уши... Все пожелания тебе отправились в личку еще утром.
 До скорого знакомства в реале в апреле в Москве.

*Виктория, та самая Вика*, которой я не так давно отправляла ростовую куклу Тигра - сегодня именинница.
 С Днем рождения, коллега...
 дай Бог тебе счастливых и долгих лет в мире и гармонии с окружающей действительностью и самой собой.
 Будь здорова...

----------


## shoymama

Вика! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## orhideya

Девченки   милые   от   всей   души   я   Вас  поздравляю   С  Днем   рожденья!

----------


## Наталюшка

всех девчонок-весняночек - с днем рождения!!!!


Алексей Гамаюн с Днюхой!!!

----------


## tatusya

Девчоночки- веснушечки, с днем рождения! Здоровья и еще раз здоровья!
А еще сегодня день рождения у Лехи Гамаюна! Лешенька! С Вареньецем! Счастья и любви!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю от души всех весенних именинников!!! С днем Рождения!!!


А особенно я поздравляю Наташу Озорную.   У неё вчера ровно ГОД на форуме!!! УРА!!!!!!!! :052:  :062:  :018:  :071:

----------


## Irishka

Леха! Гамаюн! С днем рождения!

----------


## shoymama

*Ну, по пиву, так по пиву!* 




*Леш, с днюхой!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Поздравляю своего соседа по палатке.- Лешу Гамаюна с Днем рождения!**Спасибо за твои знаменитые дудки, которыми пользуются половина Форума.* *Будь счастлив!*

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Леша! Я прошу Юлю расцеловать тебя вместо меня! И уши подергать нежно и ласково. А еще спеть тебе ,-хеппи безды...

----------


## Масяня

Вчера не успела Лёшку поздравить, хотя очнеь - очень хотелось успеть!!!

Ну да, никогда не поздно сказать, что Лёшка для меня ассоциируется сразу со своей прекрасной половинкой - Юлей! Вот и хочется пожелать Лёшка - ТЕБЕ: счастья мужского, счастья - карьерного, счастья - безмерного - просто во всём!!!

----------


## черника

Сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ у моей подруги с далекой Башкирии, замечательной ведущей Леночки *Нарспи*! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/340762.gif[/IMG]
Дорогая моя, ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ САМОГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!
[IMG]http://*********org/341786.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/328474.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

Леночка, с днем рождения!

----------


## Масяня

ОООО, Ленуська - НАРСПИ, шифровальщица, хотела без нас день рождения отметить. Не выйдет У нас на форуме яркие люди не теряются, поэтому принимай поздравления, цветы, подарки, улыбки, искренние слова - всё  для тебя!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Поздравляю свою землячку Леночку-НАРСПИ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

Лена, с праздником!!! С твоим Днём, дорогой  *Овен*, ну, вобщем, товарищ по гороскопу...(Овен  знак зодиака -21 марта — 20 апреля в западной астрологии).

Влияние Марса и Солнца дает искру, неустанное движение и склонность к преувеличению. 
Овены больше чувствуют, чем размышляют. Они могут быть крайне великодушны и обожают делать подарки и отдавать приказы. 

Мужественный, часто стоический тип, полный оригинальных идей и неутомимый любопытством ко всему новому. Знак пионеров и изобретателей. Любит прокладывать собственную тропу, хотя любопытство может переходить в нескромность и несдержанность. 

С Овеном никогда не следует спорить.

А я и не спорю, просто - поздравляю!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/377648.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Леночка, твой день рождения попадает на начало весны, на то время, когда просыпается после зимней спячки вся природа, весь мир.
 Проснись и ты... И заживи по- новому. Расцветай вместе с первыми весенними цветами и тянись к солнышку, которое пока не печет, а лишь ласкает...
 С днем рождения, Нарспи!

----------


## sokolixa

*Лена - Нарспи!*
Прими и мои поздравления!
Весна ещё только начинается, значит много хорошего впереди!
С Днём рождения!

----------


## Ирида

Я Вас, Леночка, лично пока не знаю, но тоже поздравляю от всей души! Ваш день рождения приходится на День Равноденствия, поэтому выражаю поздравления шекспировскими словами:" Благих ночей в придачу к добрым дням..." И счастья-я-я-я-!!!

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Лена, а в День твоего рождения солнце задерживается на небосклоне немного дольше и день начинает увеличиваться...
 Наверно для того, чтоб согреть тебя своим теплом...
 С Днюхой тебя...

----------


## shoymama

Леночка! С Днем Рождения!

----------


## Irishka

Леночка! С днем рождения тебя! Творческих успехов в любви и успехов в творчестве!



Дорогие коллеги, работники культуры! С профессиональным праздником всех! Побольше зарплату, побольше поклонников, поменьше напряга в работе!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Сегодня день рождения у лучшей женщины на свете! У самой классной Курицы на планете! Я не ошибусь, если скажу, что Танюша любимица абсолютно всех!
Танечка! Родная! Пусть у тебя в жизни всё будет хорошо! Пусть на твоем пути встречаются только добрые люди! Тепла тебе, улыбок! Миллион поздравлений! И, конечно, чтобы ты отметила свой день рождение, как задумала! Души в тебе не чаю! И еще раз ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!*

----------


## Ладушка

Татьяна. поздравляю тебя  с днём рождения!
 Пожелание только одно -  
 Счастья тебе во все крылышки!!!

----------


## юрик71

*Курица*,
поздравляю Днем рождения!

----------


## shoymama

И специально для тебя - этот концертный номер

----------


## о-ля-ля

Знают все, что наша Татьяна
Не имеет ни одного изъяна!
И если в день рождения будет пьЯна-
Имеет право на это Татьяна!
С днём рождения! Будь счастлива!

----------


## Буча

ТАНЯ, ТАНЕЧКА, ТАНЮША, НАША ЛЮБИМАЯ ТАНЕЧКА!!!
 С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
НЕТ ТАКИХ СЛОВ, ЧТОБ ВЫРАЗИТЬ ВСЕ ТО ЧТО ХОЧЕТСЯ ТЕБЕ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ, ПРОСТО ХОЧУ СКАЗАТЬ ЧТО-БЫ СБЫВАЛОСЬ ВСЕ ТО, ЧТО САМА ХОЧЕШЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/369279.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

Поздравляю Татьяну С Днём рождения! Всего самого прекрасного тебе, спасибо за то что ты есть!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Танечка- курочка! С днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Ты такой жизнерадостный человек, несущий окружающим только лишь позитив, такой и оставайся!!! Счастья, любви и удачи!



А теперь по рюмашечке - за тебя, родная!!!

----------


## Медведик

Курочка моя ДОРОГАЯ!!!! Солнышко моё ясное! Лапушка ты моя родненькая!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ тебя)))))))

Я тебя ОБОЖАЮ..... я тебя люблю всей душой, я восхищаюсь твоим добрым сердцем, в котором нашлось место стольким людям!!!!!!! Ты ЗОЛОТОЙ человек!!!! И при этом абсолютно "не звёздный")))) Я тебя люблю!!!!!! Будь счастлива!!!!!!!!!!!!


И оставайся всегда такой же кокеткой, артисткой и зажигалочкой....какой я тебя знаю ;)

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Танечка! 
Где найти слова, достойные ТЕБЯ, такой остроумной, такой талантливой, такой выдумщицы, такой весёлой и находчивой!!! 
Будь здорова! 
Будь счастлива! 
Будь с нами!

[IMG]http://*********org/371314.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

Танюша!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Огромного счастья, и крепкого здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

Знаете...очень редко сейчас бываю на форуме..А в Поздравлялку вообще уже не помню, когда заходила. Часто стыдно бывает, что у такого хорошего человека днюха была, а я не поздравила.... А тут, дня за 4 уже в Одноклассниках выпала напоминалка о Дне рождения Тани и я сразу знала, что НЕ поздравить ее я не смогу... :Aga: 
Как много самых добрых слов говорится на форуме в адрес нашей Курочки каждый день, и не только в день рождения...а КАЖДЫЙ день. Наверно, это единственный человек на форуме, к которому все - от новичков до старичков испытывают только необыкновенное уважение и благодарность. И я не исключение... Мы уже дано друг друга знаем... но очень редко общаемся, не переписываемся в личках, не созваниваемся в скайпе...пару раз я обращалась за помощью к ней, а она ко мне - ни разу... Ни в Юкках, ни в Райволе пообщаться почти не удалось. В Юкках она ко мне подошла на минуточку, когда уже все прощались, в Райволе я уже в последнюю ночь заскочила к ним в номер (вернее, это было уже утро и Таня была в дремотном коматозе от недосыпа)... В общем, задушевными подружками нас никак не назовешь...:smile:

Но в то же время, почему-то мне всегда кажется, что я очень хорошо знаю этого человека, точно так же, как и она хорошо знает и понимает меня. Что за все эти тысячи километров между нами мы друг друга СЛЫШИМ даже в молчании. Но сегодня не такой день. Сегодня День ее рождения! И молчать я точно не хочу!

Танюша, даже не знаю - что тебе пожелать...Я уверена, добро (как и зло) всегда возвращается к человеку, его дающему. А, значит, желать тебе всего доброго - бессмыссленно. Сколько ты его даешь здесь, на форуме!!! остается только догадываться - сколько же его получают от тебя твои близкие. Все те слова любви, благодарности, уважения, восхищения к тебе, которыми просто изобилует наш форум - они настолько искренние, что не оставляют шанса, никакого шанса злу ворваться в твою жизнь. Конечно, я пожелаю ЗДОРОВЬЯ! Это самая большая драгоценность...драгоценность хрупкая. Так что будь здорова,дорогая наша Курочка, самая большая драгоценность форума Ин-ку!  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

ТАНЮШКААААААА!!!!!! С ДНЮХОЙ ТЕБЯ!!!!!!! (я тебе пою, слушай :Aga: )
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ТАНЮ, ТАНЮ ДОРОГУЮ!
 СВЕТ ЕЩЁ НЕ ВИДЫВАЛ УМНИЦУ ТАКУЮ!
 ТАНЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ, ФОРУМ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕТ,
 СЧАСТЬЯ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ТАНЕЧКЕ ЖЕЛАЕТ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Танечка, дорогая, с Днём рождения! Ты истинная женщина, мудрая, добрая, талантливая. Пусть Господь оберегает тебя от недугов, пусть весна несёт только светлые эмоции, пусть тебя окружают настоящие друзья, а дети только радуют!

----------


## Курица

Здравствуй,Форум!!!
Утро началось замечательно-отовсюду летят поздравления, и даже забываешь о том, что стала старше на целый год. Но ничего, я еще укладываюсь во временной интервал "ПОЛНЫХ...ТРИДЦАТЬ...НЕПОЛНЫХ...ПЯТЬДЕСЯТ...:rolleyes:
Поэтому жизнь прекрасна и удивительна!
тем более что все мы сами-кузнецы своего счастья. Моё счастье на сегодня в том. что я сажусь скоро в автобус и мчусь в любимый Питер, чтобы там завтра посидеть за рюмочкой чая с приятными мне людьми-нашими форумчанами из Питера и области-в ресторанчике "Улицы разбитых фонарей", в котором уже заказаны столики моей замечательной "распорядительницей"праздничного вечера Наташей Озорной.
Спасибо ВАМ всем за добрые слова. Но я не такая, просто, раз Вы меня воспринимаете   (оцениваете) на "10 коров!, я пытаюсь изо всех своих куриных сил соответствовать.
А Форум -что греха таить- вот уже больше двух лет-мой ДОМ!

----------


## orhideya

Танечка  от   всей  души  поздравляю  тебя  С Днем  рожденья!

Хорошая хозяйка 
И добрая душа, 
"Татьяна, - с именинами!", - 
Шепнем, едва дыша. 
Живите без ненастья, 
Не ведая невзгод, 
И пусть большое счастье 
Вам праздник принесет



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Масяня

Танюшка!!!!

Дорога. с днём рождения тебя! Какой хороший ты себе подарок организовала - поездку в Питер, а я не могу тебя сейчас виртуально затискать, как тогда, на вокзале в Питере

[IMG]http://*********org/364149.jpg[/IMG]

но я знаю, что все мы бы хотели в этот день оказаться с тобой рядом. Спасибо тебе за то, что ТЫ с нами, и что мы тебя знаем!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/374389.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Танюшечка!*

Нежная, добрая, с проникновенным взглядом, с завораживающим голосом, и с богатейшей душой!Я Поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения!Что пожелать тебе?Крепкого здоровья, его не купишь, верных друзей,и сбытчи твоих мечт!!!  :flower:  :034:  :016:

----------


## zizi

Танюша,  поздравляю с днём рождения. Присоединяюсь ко всем словам, сказанным в твой адрес. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## maknata

Танюшка- Курица! С днём рождения!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Танечка! Нет таких слов, которые передали бы благодарность тебе просто уже за то, что ты есть!!!! Солнечного неба, искреннего смеха, моря улыбок и цветов!!! 

[IMG]http://*********org/366196.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Танюшка-Курочка,моя любимая!
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!!!
Пускай тебя очарованье
Не покидает никогда!
Твой блеск, улыбка, обаянье
С тобой останутся всегда!
Пусть счастье, радость, глаз сиянье,
Успех - продлятся на года!
И пусть на все твои желанья
Судьба в ответ промолвит:"Да"!

А еще ,я очень счастлива,что завтра увижу тебя.Смогу обнять и расцеловать.

----------


## черника

Танюша! С Днём рождения тебя! Будь СЧАСТЛИВА!!!
 [IMG]http://*********org/329335.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

*Танечка - Курочка!* С Днем рождения тебя! Пусть каждый день тебе приносит новые радости, новые идеи и новые незабываемые мгновения!
[IMG]http://*********org/378486.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LapNik

[IMG]http://s3.******info/43e130f2f8c19c9079769face1f47488.gif[/IMG]

ТАНЮША, С Днём рождения!

----------


## Крымчанка

Танюша Курочка, от души С днём рождения тебя! Я рада, что в Крыму познакомилась с тобой в реале. Жаль, что времени было мало ... .
Главное, конечно, здоровья тебе крепкого. И, просто, БУДЬ. Под твоим крылышком тепло и уютоно не только новичкам. 
Оторвись, там в Питере, на полную катушку!

[IMG]http://*********org/421259.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/422283.jpg[/IMG]

*lezi*,
Обними крепко Танечку от меня лично, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Лерченок

В хороший день я заглянула на сайт, у Танюшки день рождения!!!!!!!! Милая, славная, добрая, неунывающая, вся такая солнечная курочка, с днем рождения тебя, родная!!!

----------


## olehka

Танюша!От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения!
Желаю счастья много-много, неба чистого, светлого и голубого!Здоровья,удачи,успехов! Спасибо  тебе за то, что ты есть!

[IMG]http://*********org/448909.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лина М.

*Курица*,
 Танюша, дорогая.... В Зодиаке наш с тобою знак - ОВЕН! Знак отчаянных романтиков, вечных дон-кихотов, ищущих и рвущихся, стремящихся и набивающих шишки, любящих весь мир и никого не ненавидящих, горячих и живых, бескорыстных и открытых, ранимых и обидчивых, но моментально отходчивых и зла никогда не держащих.... ТЫ, ТАНЮША, ИМЕННО ТАКАЯ!!!
Сколько в твоих глазах света и тепла, сколько в твоей душе юности, а в сердце - любви. Достаточно было короткого соприкосновения с тобой в Райволе, чтобы это понять. 
Я преклоняюсь перед тобой за то, что столько лет отдаешь, даришь свой драгоценный клад - твое чистое искреннее сердце - детям-сиротам. Я уверена, что для многих из них ты стала второй мамой. Я знаю, что многих из них ты выпустила в свет, поженила!
МЫ ТЕБЯ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИМ! И ПУСЬ ЭТА ЭНЕРГИЯ ЛЮБВИ ДЕЛАЕТ ТЕБЯ СЧАСТЛИВЕЕ!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Танюша,*дорогая наша Курочка, от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!С первых дней на форуме, считаю тебя душой нашего форума,отзывчивой, миролюбивой, многогранной,талантливой,всеми  любимой.А что пожелать душе?Спокойствия за близких тебе людей,равновесия, задора,весеннего настроения и пусть душа твоя поет!
[IMG]http://*********org/405900.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МКШВ

*Притча о Курице!!!*:tongue:
Высоко-высоко в голубом небе...почти рядышком с теплым, ясным и таким долгожданным весенним солнышком,
...выписывая головокружительные пируэты и выделывая невероятные кренделя,...летала Птица!
- Посмотрите, что вытворяет эта смелая птица! Так грациозно и уверенно летать может только Орлица!!! - сказал один...
- Да нет, - возразил другой, - взгляните внимательно на ее оперение: оно переливается всеми цветами радуги!
Такой красивой может быть только Жар-Птица!!!
- Вы заблуждаетесь, господа...Такой недоступной и, одновременно, желанной...может быть только Птица Счастья, - мечтательно произнес третий...
Но тут удивительная Птица стала стремительно спускаться к земле, и уже через несколько мгновений расстояние позволило разглядеть подробности ее божественной красоты облика... 
- Ба! Да это же ... Курица!!!
- Кому-то и про Репку - сказка..., а Кому-то и Курица - Птица! - произнес Мудрец (он в это время просто прогуливался по весеннему городу), и, хитро улыбаясь, добавил - *Большое видится на Расстоянии!!*!
_________________________________________________________________

*Татьяна, С Днем Рождения!!! *   :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

*Танюшка*, дорогой мой ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! Сердечно поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Очень много теплых слов хочется сказать в этот день, но даже все слова мира не смогут передать  чувства и эмоции, которые связаны с тобой!   Ты удивительная Женщина! Пускай окружающая действительность всегда удивляет тебя "приятностями"!!! Я благодарна тебе и судьбе за знакомство в реале! Я тебя очень ЛЮ!
[IMG]http://*********org/451968.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Танечка, Курочка дорогая, с Днём рождения тебя!
Нам всем ОЧЕНЬ повезло, что  однажды  ты прилетела в этот мир!
Нам всем ОЧЕНЬ повезло, что однажды ты поселилась на форуме!
Мне лично ОЧЕНЬ повезло, что я встретилась с тобой в реале!
Нам всем ОЧЕНЬ повезло, что ты у нас есть!
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ!!!!!

----------


## Петровна

*Танюшка, дорогая и любимая моя птичка!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/423298.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

Танечка, поздравляю с днем рождения. Желаю счастья женского, здоровья сибирского, любви детей, а также щедрых клиентов и постоянного креатива.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Танюша.* *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ*

----------


## Ольга-63

*МОЯ ЛЮБИМАЯ ТАТЬЯНА!*
Ты для всех на форуме родною стала. И в твой день рождения я рада сказать тебе, что ты дивная душа! Всех  
Оптимизмом заражаешь,
И мы знаем, что всегда
Руку помощи протянешь,
Не откажешь никогда!
Пусть твоя любая мечта, как по волшебству, сможет превратиться в сказку наяву.

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Дорогая Татьяна!!!*
*Говорю лишь от себя 
Ты Королева для меня !!*!

*С днем рождения!!!!*

----------


## Озорная

*Курица,*

*Танюша, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения еще раз! Завтра, при встрече, я тебе все выскажу, что о тебе думаю....*:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/410001.gif[/IMG]

*С любовью дарю тебе такой кабинетик, чтоб ничего не могло отвлекать тебя от общения с нами, чтоб всегда была на связи!* :Aga: :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/421278.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Таня, с удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям! С Днем Рождения! Неиссякаемой энергии, задора и оптимизма!

----------


## maxcimum

Танюша, хочется найти самые яркие, самые теплые и добрые слова поздравлений для тебя - одной из жемчужин нашего форума! Посмотри, сколько НАС - твоих поклонников... а это дорогого стоит! В общем, Курочка наша дорогая, оставайся такой же милой, доброй, креативной и отзывчивой, а все, чего ты пожелаешь, обязательно приложится. По другому у таких людей просто быть не может!!!!

----------


## viki

*Танюшка-Курочка!*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям...
Пусть в жизни будет все прекрасно!
Изящно! Сладко!Нежно! Страстно! Блестяще! Ярко!Фантастично!Красиво! Модно и практично! Беспечно! Вкусно! Аппетитно!Необычайно! Колоритно! Удачно! Просто! Безупречно! И с удовольствием, конечно!
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

Говорят, что звезды падают к счастью, так пусть твоя жизнь будет вечным Звездопадом!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/453038m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*ТАНЮША, дорогая ! С днём рождения !*

_Здоровья, будь молода всегда душой 
чтоб горе в душу не забралось,
чтоб места не было беде,
и чтоб кукушка догодалась
прокуковать сто лет тебе!_

----------


## ПУХОВА

ААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!
ТАНЮША!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes: :flower: 
В Киеве  собралась великолепная команда  девчонок-форумчанок из разных городов Украины!!!!!!!!!!
*Я. Оптимистка, Рыбка-тамадушка, Калинчик, Иринка-Картинка, ЮлиЧка, Татуся, Юля 2222, Ева-Праздник, Алиса, Чижик*

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ   ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!!!!!
*Поздравление  тут:*

http://video.mail.ru/mail/lpuhova/_myvideo/1.html

----------


## Kescha

Танюша, загляни в " Твою жизнь "....

----------


## Курица

> В Киеве собралась великолепная команда девчонок-форумчанок из разных городов Украины!!!!!!!!!!
> Я. Оптимистка, Рыбка-тамадушка, Калинчик, Иринка-Картинка, ЮлиЧка, Татуся, Юля 2222, Ева-Праздник, Алиса, Чижик
> 
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ТЕБЯ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!!!!!
> Поздравление тут:


Мои дорогие!!! Я уже в Питере! У подруги...Зашла на сайт любименький, а тут -Столько подравлений!!! Хочется жить и творить!!!Я сегодня ощутила себя просто звездой. И притчи обо мне (Рита!!!),и фото (Петровна!МэриЭечка!!!),и слова дорые, из самой души, и каринки амы замечательные...
Что уж говрть-  "звезда" -В ШОКЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
а сейчас, после украинской "фильМы", вся в слезах и в соплях (Курицы тоже плачут!)

Девочки!Обязуюсь и впредь стараться БЫТЬ такой, какой в меня видите, чувствуете, принимаете (потому что я, конечно, хуже!!!-просто я в День театра родилась!)
И-надеюсь на встречи в реале!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Курица*,
 Целуем тебя все ! И подымаем сейчас за тебя бокал !
 :Pivo:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Танюша!!! Курочка!!! Звезда форума!!! *С днём рождения!!!* 
Я рад что судьба познакомила меня с таким человеком!!! Помнишь как на первой встрече, в Питере, первым делом я сказал, покажите мне пожалуйста Курочку!!!:smile: Это было не спроста!!! Общаясь на форуме когда ещё невиделись в реале я уже понял что Таня-Курочка это просто чудо!!! Танечка!!! Присоеденяюсь ко всем пожеланиям!!! 
[IMG]http://*********org/436671.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Целый день я заходила в эту тему, выглядывала в скайпе,майле, искала в инете какие то поздравления, не знала, что делать, как поздравить Татьяна тебя...
Парадокс. Мы ведущие, умеем насмешить людей, умеем довести до слез, но где найти те слова, которыми выразить те чувства, что я испытываю сегодня. Не знаю просто как Татьяна тебе рассказать, насколько я благодарна судьбе, что имею возможность общаться с тобой, ходить одними тропами по просторам форума, слышать твой переливистый смех в скапе. :flower:  Татьяна, я просто тебя люблю! :flower: 
Поздравляю тебя, дорогая с Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

девочки, вы уж извините, что говорю спасибо , но под каждым вашим словом хочется подписаться ))))

----------


## Курица

> не знала, что делать, как поздравить Татьяна тебя...


Опять плачуууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууу.
Спасибо!

----------


## GlazOlga

Татьяна, присоединяюсь к  поздравлениям. я уже писала тебе в личку, что всегда с большим вниманием и уважением читаю все твои сообщения на форуме. для каждого ты найдешь нужные и правильные слова, никому не откажешь в помощи, чувствуется, что все тебя очень любят и прислушиваются. С днем рождения! Счастья, удачи, любви, здоровья тебе и твом близким!

----------


## Гвиола

Танюшка,родная! Успела -таки я!!!!!!!!
От всего сердца и всей моей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!
Я тебя очень люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/395710m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

А сегодня уже и Вербное воскресенье. Поздровляю вас, мои дорогие форумчане!
Здоровья всем!

----------


## orhideya

Дорогие  мои   от   всей  души  поздравляю   Вас   с  праздником!

----------


## свадьба

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Танюша, хоть с опозданием - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!! счастья, солнца, удачи.
а вот такой была наша Курочка, когда родилась -

----------


## Айсидора

Танюша, забежала на секундочку, что бы поздравить тебя  - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Ты удивительно светлый, лучезарный ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!!
:biggrin: Никогда не устаешь дарить  тепло и радость всем кто тебя окружает и кто находится от тебя на расстоянии за тысячи киллометров....
Желаю, что бы ты чувствовала себя самым счастливым человеком на свете!
Спасибки тебе за все, что ты для меня сделала, за то, что находишь время , силы и нужное слово и всегда вовремя...
Люблю тебя!!!! Пусть все твои мечты сбываются 
!!!

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие девочки и мальчики. поздравляю всех с великим ВЕРБНЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНъЕМ !*





_
С вербным воскресеньем поздравляю,
Всех благ я от души желаю!
Пусть мысли чище станут и светлей,
А люди искренней , добрей!
Пусть череда счастливых лет
Составит светлых дней букет!
Пусть счастье, словно мотылек,
С цветка порхает на цветок!
Пусть каждый промелькнувший миг
Осветит солнца яркий блик,
А каждый пробежавший час
Пусть станет праздником для Вас!_

----------


## Ная

Танюша-Курочка,С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

Всех форумчан :

С Вербным воскресеньем!

Сохрани нас, ветка вербы,
От нечаянного зла,
От сердечного ущерба,
От печального чела;
Сохрани нас от напасти,
Наговоров, колдовства,
От врагов, хотя б отчасти,
От друзей, хотя б едва;
Сохрани для нас взаимность,
Наши души пожалей –
Как хранишь от стужи зимней
Завязь собственных ветвей;
И надежду на свободу
Сохрани для нас сполна,
Как серебряную воду,
Что была освящена;
Ветка вербы, сохрани нас,
В бездну скорби не низринь,
Дай нам благости единой,
Веры и Любви. Аминь!

----------


## лека

*Курица*,
Танечка с Днем рождения!!!!! Здоровья! Счастья! УДАЧИ! Всего самого хорошего !!!!

----------


## Татьянушка

Тёзка Курочка, с Днем Рождения :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  
Цветы для доброй, ласковой, отзывчивой, спокойной, прекрасновыглядещей, гостеприимной, всепонимающей, всегдапомогающей ЖЕНЩИНЫ без возраста :Oj: :smile: :Aga:

----------


## mar16

Дорогая Таня!
Я что-то перепутала, после общения с Ириной-Ветерком у меня отложилось в памяти число 28.03. Приехала с дачи, ребенок дал ровно 30 мин на интернет, а у тебя день рождение -27.03. Извиняюсь, но с опозданием поздравляю с рождением!
Ты часто в своих откликах на сообщения пишешь, что у тебя возникла такая ассоциация.....
Мне хотелось бы тебе написать о своем восприятии, причем я не знала, что ты работаешь в детском доме, я не знала что ты преподаватель. Но твои сообщения мне напомнили одну замечательную учительницу русского языка и литературы - Тамару Ильиничну Пустошинскую.. Она не была преподавателем в нашем классе, но вся школа восторгалась этой женщиной, все пытались попасть в ее класс, она была преподавателем от бога. Уже на пенсии она попала в страшную автокатастрофу, была трепанация черепа, приговор врачей, что разум, зрение  не вернется. А Тамара Ильинична, придя в себя, в палате по вечерам стала читать на память стихи. В первый день прочитала наизусть  своего любимого "Демона", и так каждый вечер - по памяти свои любимые стихи.
Таня, вот ты у меня ассоциируешься с Тамарой Ильиничной. Трудно подобрать слова, которые на душе - восхищаюсь, преклоняюсь, восторгаюсь такой женщиной!
Всего тебе доброго!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*С Вербным Воскресением*
Вот такое действо мы сегодня наблюдали около костела - процессия с инсценированным вхождением Иисуса Христа в Иерусалим
[IMG]http://*********org/454129m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/442865m.jpg[/IMG]
ну а это вам наши вербочки (я, моя дочь и свекровушка)
[IMG]http://*********org/429553m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlana41166

Девочки и мальчики!!! Хоть на форуме бываю очень редко...всех с праздничком!!!

Веточкой по попе я тебя стучу, крепкого здоровья пожелать хочу, в доме чтоб достаток,в сердце чтоб любовь, с вербным воскресеньем, счастья вновь и вновь.  Будте здоровы!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с Вербным воскресением!

И еще хочу присоединиться к поздравлениям Татьяны Курочки!



Таня!!  Землячка! 

Удивительная, креативная, мудрая, отзывчивая, родная!  Тебе можно говорить много приятных эпитетов, тебе хочется так много хорошего пожелать! Ты -  удивительный человек! :Aga: 

Очень рада, что лично с тобой знакома!  Желаю легкости и везения!  Желаю достатка и комфорта! Желаю большой любви и очень большой любви! :Oj: 

Береги себя! :wink: :flower:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

И я хочу сказать, что *мне очень повезло*. 
*Трижды встречалась с Курочкой в реале*.
 дважды в Питере и прошлым летом- в Крыму...
 Мой Филя тебя порой вспоминает...
 Умная, добрая,душевная,щедрая,заботливая, интеллигентная, юморная, открытая для всех и всегда...
 Спасибо, что ты есть...
 С прошедшим днем рождения тебя. Новых успехов , крепкого здоровья и благодарных клиентов.

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!!!!!!!!
а чего это мы Лешу Пашина не поздравляем?!
Леша!!!!
С днем варенья!!!!!!!!!!!
Всего наилучшего!!!!!!!!!

----------


## черника

Лёша! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/396437.gif[/IMG]
Всего тебе самого НАИЛУЧШЕГО!
И пусть твой жизненный путь всегда совпадает с ДОРОГОЙ СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/398485.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Как это не поздравляем?

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! ЕЩЁ КАК!!!

Лёшка - я помню мои впечатления о тебе в Питере - умный, креативный, открытый, талантливый.

Я хочу. чтобы все люди, с которыми тебя сводит судьба - воспринимали тебя таким, а тебе хочу пожелать. чтобы твои творческие искания - достигли цели. И ты станешь  СУПЕР ЖИВЫМ ВЕДУЩИМ, с большой буквы, и мы с гордостью будем всем расказывать, а с Лёшкой мы в Питере тусили.

----------


## Озорная

*Славный Леша Пашин, с днём рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/422090m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/413898m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/422093m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирида

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям всех весенних именинников! Тепла вам, сказочного везенья, замечательного настроения!!!Пусть весенние цветочки и листочки распускаются, а в карманы ваши, денюжки зеленые, прибывают да добавляются! 
И хочу заранее поздравить всех форумчан и моих уважаемых коллег с приближающимся Праздником Праздников, Торжеством Торжеств, С Днем Святой Пасхи!
  Радости Вам и Благости!
  Пасхальный звон колоколов 
  Звучит в весеннем поднебесье:
  Да будет радость и любовь!
Христос Воистину Воскресе!!! 
 С праздником вас и всего самого доброго...

----------


## optimistka17

Ой,зашла в Поздравлялку и сообразила, что в контактах *Лешу Пашина* поздравила, а здесь нет-Непорядок!
 Хоть и с прошедшим, но все же с Днем рождения!
 ты близок мне по духу, по мироощущениям и хочу еще не раз встречаться с тобой на питерской земле и на других встречах
 Будь здоров и счастлив.

К тому же ,вывожу на орбиту новую именинницу- *Наташу Орбиту!*
Гип- гип,- ура!
Гип-гип- Ура!
Наташе-добрые слова...
Мудрая, тактичная, грамотная во всех, кажется , вопросах Наталья ждёт поздравлений!
( а теперь по большому-большому секрету...Наташа еще не ягодка,- я ей до ягодки еще годик жить и процветать....Только никому об этом не говорите...)

----------


## Лиля Малышка

А у Оптимистки между прочим , сегодня тоже праздник...
 Сегодня -*1 апреля* -*пятнадцатилетие работы на свадьбах*.(это правда, не первоапрельская шутка, честное слово...) Людмила часто рассказывает, как 15 лет назад проводила первую свадьбу. Тогда еще наш Днепропетровск был завален снегом. Всюду сугробы...
От души поздравляю!

----------


## Орбита

> ( а теперь по большому-большому секрету...Наташа еще не ягодка,- я ей до ягодки еще годик жить и процветать....Только никому об этом не говорите...)


Ну, Людмила! ну, Людмила!
Все секреты рассказала, блин!:smile:
А за поздравления спасибо большущее!
Очень приятно с утра получить заряд бодрости и энергии от любимых форумчан! :Ok: 

С утречка довольно мило
Поздравленья получать.
Оптимисточка Людмила,
Ты умеешь удивлять!

Это тебе, Люд  :flower:

----------


## bulya

Людмила, с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!Творческих упехов!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Лешу Пашина и Наташу Орбиту поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!
Молодости, задора, сил, оптимизма, здоровья!!!

Люду-Оптимистку с трудовым юбилеем:biggrin:!!!
Только успехов, только удачи!!!

И всем - весныыыыыыыыыыыыыыы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Орбита*,


Наташа - с днём рождения! Ты для меня в самаре - самый родной человечек, потому что я никогда не забуду прошлогоднюю историю. Я желаю тебе больших творческих проектов, больших коммерческих заказов и большого женского счастья.

*optimistka17*,


Люда, так скоро и совершеннолетие в профессии отметим! 15 лет - так много и так мало, зато не только Днепропетровск а и все мы, нашли спеца не только по свадьбам, но и по детским праздникам. так держать!

*А что и правда у Линочки день рождения?!* Лина!!!! Самая яркая, самая талантливая, самая близкая моя подруга из Киева. Я очень рада, что мы с тобой увиделись в реале, и я очень рада, что могу поздравить тебя от всей души с твоим днём!!!

Линочка - успех у тебя есть, идей - море,а   я желаю тебе радугу над головой, чтобы ты всегда знала - ты не одна. Обожаю тебя!

----------


## Ладушка

Наталья!
 Успеха тебе во всех начинаниях!  :flower: 
 Алексей, держи хвост пистолетом!  :Pivo: 
 Людмила - 15 лет, когда один год идёт за семь. Это срок!  :flower: 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!
 С 1-м апреля.дорогие!

----------


## lezi

Леша Пашин
Поздравляю с днюхой! Будь здоров и счастлив.Ты большая умничка!!!! Молодость и креативность в одном лице.Так держать Леха!!! :Ok: 


Наташенька Орбита
Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Всеннего настроения,любви и вдохновения.Будь счастлива!!!!



Ну и еще один замечательный праздник сегодня у нашей Люси Оптимистки.
С рабочим юбилеем тебя ,дорогая. Пусть твои молодожены всегда будут счастливы от того,что этот праздник подарила им ты.Дальнейших  успехов тебе дорогая.

----------


## YuYu

С 1 АПРЕЛЯ ВСЕХ!!!

----------


## olehka

От всей души поздравляю Всех с праздником Смеха!
Улыбок, радости, веселья и юмора!

Толкнули....упала....встала....подняла корону и пошла дальше ! :)

Так первого апреля нальём……. веселья до краёв
Поменьше б было нудных,побольше дураков!
[IMG]http://*********org/451595.jpg[/IMG]

*********************************************

----------


## YuYu

*"У тебя одна серьга!"
Скажет пустомеля -
Хвать за ухо, я себя...
Аааа-а..1 апреля!
Я тебя поздравить рада!
Хоть и все вокруг ворчат.
-Не забудь набрать воды!
Завтра отключАт!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Спасибо* народу, который поздравил меня с пятнадцатилетней вахтой на свадебном поприще... Может выпить по этому поводу?



> А что и правда у Линочки день рождения?!


Правда- правда!*У Лины действительно сегодня день рождения*! И это не первоапрельская шутка...
 К тому же *у Наташи Гвиолы* - сегодня днюха.Хоть и не день рождения, но приятная дата. Ровно *два года на Форуме....* 
С праздником,девчонки!
 Мира,добра, веселья, благополучия...
 И женского счастья, конечно же....

----------


## uljbka

Первое апреля, будем все смеяться,
Всех допек уж кризис, надо расслабляться.
Позабыть про цены, ЖКХ, кредиты
Про тупые фильмы, где одни бандиты.
Вспомнить что весна, природа расцветает,
Этого зимой так нам не хватает.
Встретиться с друзьями, вместе веселиться,
А кому-то надо может и влюбиться.
Можно просто так, жизнью наслаждаться,
Позабыть про грусть, чаще улыбаться.

----------


## Ларико

*Поздравляю Лину с Днем рождения! Нет, природа не пошутила, когда ты появилась на свет! Ты такая светлая, чистая и очень красивая! Линушка, желаю тебе много всего хорошего. Ты на форум несешь эстетическую красоту. Очень мечтаю тебя увидеть когда-нибудь в реале. Будь здорова! Буть красива! Будь счастлива!*  *Угощайся!*



*А еще поздравляю Наташу Орбиту с Днем рождения! Наташа, твои отчеты всегда очень интересно читать! Радуй и дальше нас всех своими успехами! Любви и добра тебе!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


*И Наташу Гвиолочку с тем, что 2 года она уже на чудесном форуме! Поздравляю!*

Всех-всех-всех с 1 апреля! Весна уж точно пришла!

----------


## Озорная

> Спасибо народу, который поздравил меня с пятнадцатилетней вахтой на свадебном поприще... *Может выпить по этому поводу*?


Ну, дык, наливай!!!!:biggrin:  Я тебя тоже поздравляю, Людочка! :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/438273.gif[/IMG]


*Лину поздравляю с днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/406529.gif[/IMG]


*А Наташу Гвиола - со второй годовщиной форумской жизни!*

[IMG]http://*********org/420864.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Орбита

*Озорная*,

Тёзка! а можно я тоже дерябну шампусика с конфеточкой?
Страсть как хочется. А то всё на работе сижу-сижу...
Праздничка хочется.:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*optimistka17*,
*sokolixa*,
*Ладушка*,
*Масяня*,
*lezi*,
*Ларико-2009*,

Девочки дорогие!
спасибо всем большое за поздравления!
Очень приятно, блин, когда о тебе помнят!
Всем успехов и любви!

----------


## romashakun

Теперь мои поздравления. Людочка- Оптимистка, тебя с такой замечательной датой. Надо же 15 лет - это очень и очень много! Побольше тебе работы! А это значит и побольше денег! 
Наташенька! Орбита! Тебя с Днем Рождения! Тебе счастья, радости и удачи , но и конечно самого главного Здоровья!
Но и конечно, мою любимую Линочку, с Днем Рождения!  Все цветы, которые расцвели к твоему Дню рождения , все к твоим ногам! :flower: . Оставайся всегда такой молодой, красивой, загадочной.

----------


## maxcimum

Девочки, сколько же у нас поводов сегодня напиться )))
Линочка, Наташа-Орбита - поздравляю вас с днями рождения! Пусть и ваша жизньбудет таким же ярким Праздником, какой вы готовите своим клиентам!

Людмила-Оптимистка, с юбилеем! 15 лет - это медаль (надо срочно налаживать производство)!

Наташа-Гвиола, с годовщиной пребывания на форуме!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Наташа - Орбита, Лина!!! Поздравляю вас с днем рождения!!! пусть все что вы задумаете сбывается непременно!!! творческих Вам  успехов, мира, добра, любви, и главное Здоровья!!!*

*Людочка - Оптимистка!!! тебя поздравляю с 15 летним стажем такой доброй и веселой профессии, удачи тебе и благодарных клиентов!!!*

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,блин! Зашла поздравить девочек с Днем рождения,а тут меня поздравляют. Милые,родные,хорошие мои, я прослезилась! Ей-Богу!!!! Это счастье быть с вами!
Наташенька и Линочка,поздравляю вас с рождением! Будьте счастливы,всех благ и самого наилучшего!
[IMG]http://*********org/401434m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/405530m.jpg[/IMG]

*Людочка,тебе респект!!! Спасибище за твоё внимание! Жду нашей встречи!*

----------


## Татьянушка

Присодиняюсь к поздравлениям :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Алексею желаю всего креативно-позитивного :flower: 
Наташе-Орбите успешного развития бизнеса :flower: 
Лине терпения с новичками и недорогими культработниками :Oj:  :flower:  
Людмиле такой же радости от работы, которую, я уверенна, она дарит всем своим заказчикам :flower: 
Наташе Гвиоле пожелаю обретать новых друзей на форуме, а также поддерживать отношения со старыми друзьями :flower: 

Всем от меня

----------


## naatta

Дорогие девчонки!!!
Линочка и Наташа Орбита!!! 
Поздравляю вас с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Пусть исполнятся все мечты, пусть здоровье не подводит, и пусть любимое дело всегда приносит только радость!!! :Aga: 

Людочка-Оптимистка!!! :flower: 
С 15-летием тебя!!! Только настоящий Мастер может так долго отдавать всю себя праздникам с большой буквы, которые делаешь ты!!!

Наташу Гвиолочку с годовщиной!!! :flower: 
Пусть форум тебя в дальнейшем только радует!!! Как и ты нас!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю! 
День рождения  в день смеха! 
 Лине - это не помеха!
Пусть  сопутствует успех
 там где Лина - 
Лучше всех! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*Гвиола*,

Вот у тебя и исполнилось уже 2 года, как ты попала, круто попала в жизнь форума. Поздравляю от всей души, у нас с тобой разница в неколько дней открытия жизни в виртуале. Желаю теперь побольше встреч в реале - и первая ласточка - уже в Москве. Хороших друзей тебе!

----------


## Инна Р.

Первоапрельских именинниц с Днюхой!

Лина! Спасибо тебе за твою светлую голову, которая четко нас всех направляет в нужное русло! Пусть твои проекты сбываются и перспективы возрастают! В душе теплоты и комфорта! И всегда жинрерадотного настроения!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И Наташу - с праздником! Улыбаться, радоваться жизни и идти вперед! Успешно двигать бизнес и для души творить!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## юрик71

*Орбита*,
с днем рождения!

процветания твоему магазину!

*optimistka17*,


Эта скрипка из карамели!

Долгих лет твоему творчеству!

----------


## Курица

*Лина!*
Моя дорогая Линочка! Кто и когда "вложил" в тебя тот шарм и обаяние, которого не видит только незрячий и не чувствует только бессердечный?...Видимо,твои родители, которые  очень любили друг друга (только от Большой любви рождаются Такие Красивые Люди!), да и  были они, к тому же, наверное,  замечательно хороши собой...И теперь любой, проходя мимо тебя, попадает под твои чары...
А как только этот "любой" слышит тебя, то он уже "пропал", поскольку, как писал Пушкин о жене своей, Наталье  Николаевне, "а душу я твою люблю еще больше лица"...Ты умна.Нет, ты РАЗумна. Предприимчива. Умела.Имеешь дар убеждения и мужскую деловую хватку.
А уж каким талантом к созданию атмосферы Праздника ты обладаешь...уж мы-то  в Юкках это видели...
Поэтому-искренне-от всей души- Лина, с Днём Рождения!И-долгих-долгих лет - в той же "годовой" категории. 
НЕ СТАРЕЙ!!!

*Наташа!Орбита!*
Кому и сколько лет-это полные глупости...Ну не чувствуем мы, весенние женщины, своего возраста, не правда ли...Поэтому желаю тебе ежедневно и еженощно слышать, что ты хороша и молода!И-естественно-удачи на поприще торговли нужными прибамбасами!!!Так держать!

*Наташа!Гвиола!*
Оставайся всегда на нашем Форуме, ибо ты часть его...точно-стала ею за эти два года...Пусть домашние проблемы и хлопоты забываются у экрана монитора. Заказов и мира в душе!

*Людмила!Оптимистка!* Даёшь еще три "пятилетки" во имя Праздника!!!А что? Есть же еще порох в пороховницах?!И ягоды в ягодицах!А то!!!

----------


## Сюрприз

Дорогие наши коллеги! С Днем рождения! Это так здорово, человеку с такой профессией как наша, родится 1 апреля!!!!  Счастья вам, щедрых и адекватных клиентов и всего самого-самого!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Ура!!!!!!!!
Полянская на Форуме, а не в чате заговорила...
 Поздравляю!

----------


## юрик71

*Гвиола*,
прости, чуть не пропустил!

----------


## Ольга-63

Наташенька - ОРБИТА
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Желаю здоровья, успехов в творческой работе, процветания бизнеса!

----------


## Марина Дудник

И я, и я, и я того же мнения!!!! 
Поздравляю молодых, 
Поздравляю озорных,
Лина и Наташа - 
Обе радость наша!!!!
Здесь весь форумский народ
За здоровье водку пьет,
Конфеткой заедает,
Девчонок поздравляет!
Линочка, Наташенька, 
Счастья Вам до звезд.
Пусть родные радуют
И не будет слез!

А Гвиолочка - душа
Наталья тоже хороша,
Уж два года как на форум
Ты малышкою пришла.
А теперь мы представленья 
не имеем, это факт - 
Без Наташеньки наш форум
Ну не справится никак!

Наша Люда - Оптимистка!
Любят Люду млад и стар.
Потому зовем мы Люду
Оптимистка-СУПЕРСТАР!!!

----------


## Абюл45

МИЛЫЕ ДЕВОЧКИ,ОРБИТА-НАТАШЕНЬКА,ЛИНОЧКА,ЛЮДОЧКА-ОПТИМИСТКА И НАТАШЕНЬКА-ГВИОЛА, ПРИМИТЕ И ОТ МЕНЯ САМЫЕ ДОБРЫЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!! ВЫ ПРЕКРАСНЫ И МИЛЫ, ВАМ УДАЧИ И ЛЮБВИ!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Лина

----------


## Суперстар

*Гвиолка Наташа*
Ты первая с кем я пообщалась в личке!
*Наташа-Орбита*
Твое предложение, выполнять  заказы форумчан - меня поразило !
*Лина*
Посмотрев твое видео, у меня не было слов, настолько ты была органична!
*Люда*
Ты скорая помощь нашего форума.
*Оля - шоумама*
А у меня ты ассоциируешься навсегда с инструментальной музыкой. С рождением тебя твоей младшей дочери!
Вы - яркие звездочки нашего форумского звездного небосклона.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/440352.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Удачи вам во всем!*

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие именинницы! 
С днем рождения, с днем рождения!
Принимайте поздравления!
И хоть слышим мы подчас -
Праздник этот старит нас, -
Мы отбросим эту грусть,
Пусть рождение будет, пусть!
И несет нам праздник этот
В зимний холод - солнце лета!
В день печальный - настроенья!
В неудачный день - веселья!
В день тоски - друзей желанных,
Поздравлений долгожданных
И побед в делах и спорах,
Новых встреч и песен новых!
Счастья на 100 лет вперед,
Жизни светлой без забот! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

хотела написать, что не ожидала , что 1 апреля столько имининников.[*/COLOR]...передумала:biggrin:*[/SIZE]
ожидала:tongue:*когда , как ни в этот чудесный день могли появиться на свет такие прекрасные женщины* 
* ,Наталья (Орбита)*

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
хотела написать, что не ожидала , что 1 апреля столько имининников.[*/COLOR]...передумала:biggrin:*[/SIZE]
ожидала:tongue:*когда , как ни в этот чудесный день могли появиться на свет такие прекрасные женщины* 
* Наталья(Гвиола),Наталья (Орбита)*

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*
ЭЛИНА*
Ваш строгий взгляд нам всем  не безразличен, 
Ваш четкий ум- нам, правда, симпатичен. 
И счастливы, и рады мы, 
Что Вы, который год уж форуму верны! 
НАУКУ С ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ грызем, 
Других наук не замечаем, 
И в результате твердо знаем:
Корпоративы мы уж точно проведем:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]cool:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Наташенька, землячка моя дорогая!

ЧЕЛОВЕК с прекрасными глазами,
светлою и щедрою душой.
Это счастье в том, что рядом с нами
Есть чудесный, добрый друг такой.*


*Линочка, родная моя!

Неси свой свет, твори, дерзай,
Своим талантом заслужила это право!
Прекрасная во всем, ты это знай
 и МАСТЕРУ сегодня говорю я «БРАВО!!!»*

----------


## KAlinchik

Линочка и Наташа-Орбита!
от всего сердца поздравляю вас с вашим замечательным днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Лина, Наташа-Гвиола!
Хороши весной в саду цветочки, ещё лучше - девушки весной...!
Это про вас :smile:!
С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## LapNik

*Светуль Полянская!!!
Ах ты днюшник новорождённый! 
Именинник нарядный! 
Шо б тебе всегда полно было! 
Шо б ты жила до ста лет! 
Шо б тебя деньгами завалило! 
Шо б ты часами ржала без остановки! 
Шо б твоё лицо улыбкой парализовало! 
Шо б твои дети президентами были! 
Не видать тебе и твоим детям ни кладбища, ни больницы! 
И тьфу на твоих врагов!*

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

*А в России уже 2 апреля...* *Шутки кончились...*
 Сюрприз ,господа...
*Светлана Полянская отмечает день рождения...*
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*
* А за уши дергаю заочно!Расти ввысь!*

----------


## Olgavesna

ЛИНУШКАНАТАША-ОРБИТА!                                                                                                        От всей души желаю -красоты  :flower: весны :smile:любви  :Oj: цветенья!                    И что б на крыльях радости удача вам дарила вдохновенье!

----------


## Сюрприз

Людочка, огромное спасибо! Очень приятно!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Светулю поздравляю,
Ей от души желаю
Здоровья и удачи
И денюжков впридачу!
Счастья на сто лет!
от меня ПРИВЕТ!

[IMG]http://*********org/422970m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сюрприз

Николай! Спасибо! Так тронута! :Aga:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Светлана! Мне повезло! 
Я видела тебя в Москве в апреле прошлого года ..
 И увижу снова!
 Ты-женщина без возраста.
 Радуй и дальше нас своим талантом.
Будь здорова и счастлива!
С Днем варенья!С днем хорошего настроения, Полянская!

----------


## Кудряшкина

[IMG]http://*********org/444477.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

:flower:  :018: Дорогая наша  Светлана Полянская!  Стремительная, как поток воды, летящий с гор, Энергичная, как та самая  новая батарейка,приходящая на помощь, как ЧИП И ДЕЙЛ!  С днем рождения тебя!  Задора нескончаемого, желания творить непроходящего, ну и понятно, чтоб на все хватало сил!!!!    (И каждый день чтоб клиент не жмотный приходил...:biggrin:)

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*оп ца .оп ца. оп ца  ца.*
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНЬЯ НАЧАЛЦА 
*
 НАШУ СВЕТУШКУ ПОЛЯНКУ , ЗАЦЕЛУЕМ ТРИ ЦА ЦА

 Дзинь! Открой-ка, Светик, двери,
 буду на форуме ТЕБЯ поздравлять
Самую красивую ЯГУУУУУУУУУУШКУ в мире!
вот что я хочу родная тебе пожелать:

Чтоб ты всегда была как свежий ветер,
Легка, как белый парус на ветру.:biggrin:
Чтоб путь твой жизненный всегда был светел,
ЖДУ ТЕБЯ В ГОСТИ ,
ты же ведь знаешь как сильно тебя я  люблю!*kuku

----------


## Сюрприз

Ой, отошла на минутку, а тут столько поздравлений! Обалдеть! Спасибо девочки! Тронута до слез!!!!!   Всех люблю!

----------


## shoymama

*Ну вот я опаздун какой...

Исправляюсь:

Дорогие именинницы первоапрельские, Наташенька и Линочка! От всей души поздравляю вас с днем рождения! Солнышка вам  во все окошки, попутного ветра во все паруса, денЮжков - во все карманы и работы - во все дни, какие сочтете рабочими!
Счастья вам, девочки!*




Людочка! А тебе желаю - неиссякаемой энергии и творческого горения!




Наташенька-Гвиола! С годовщиной! И ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!


*анимации*

----------


## о-ля-ля

Сколько радости, света, красок, цветов в этом разделе?Я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениямЛины, Натальи, Людмилы, Наташи,Ольги, Светланы.Меня гложет мысль. что если бы мы поднимали бокалы за именинников, то постоянно бы все были слегка нетрезвы(так нас всех много). Счастья, здоровья, удачи!

----------


## shoymama

Светочка! Сюрприз! Поляночка! С днюхой!




Пусть у тебя все случается, получается и сбывается!
Счастья тебе, Светик!

----------


## lezi

Линочка!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения.
С Днем рождения, с днем неповторимым!
Счастья, красоты, любви, добра!
От улыбок близких и любимых
Пусть прибавится в душе тепла! 
Девченки тут уже много написали.Но в моих глазах я всегда вижу тебя такую женственную,талантливую,утонченную ...........Я рада что знакома с таким человеком как ты.Здоровья тебе и благодарных,щедрых клиентов.


Ну и нашу Гвиолу спешу поздравить с 2 летием на форуме.
Наташ,творческого тебе подьема и хорошего клиента.Удачи и пусть хорошее настроение будет всегда спутником твоим.А эти витаминчики для поддержки сил в весеннее время.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Похоже, за время своего отсутствия, очень много праздников пропустила форумско-мирового значения. :biggrin: Поэтому посыпаю голову пеплом. :frown:
А сегодня поздравляю *Лину*, человека мною уважаемого  в первую очередь за то, что на своём примере учит как нужно уважать, ценить и любить себя. Многие это не умеют делать. А ещё за талант и профессионализм. Линочка, здоровья тебе, гармонии и равновесия!
*Наташа Орбита*. Тебя тоже очень ценю. Жаль, что никогда не видела, не общалась. Но надеюсь, всё впереди. Процветания тебе во всех многочисленных делах, за которые берёшься!
Ну и, конечно же, *Светланку* , которая когда-то стала настоящим *Сюрпризом* и открытием для многих форумчан. Спасибо тебе за помощь, которую частенько оказываешь. Пусть удача шагает рядом!

----------


## Озорная

*Орбита*,

*Натуля, солнышко, ради Бога извини меня, редиску, что тебя пропустила с поздравлением. КАЮСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Я тебя поздравляю от души!!!! Всего тебе самого доброго и светлого!*

[IMG]http://*********org/438334.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/415806.png[/IMG]

*Еще раз, извини, пожалуйста!*

*Давай на брудершафт?*

[IMG]http://*********org/454718m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/449598m.jpg[/IMG]

*Чтобы так было всегда!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/442430m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Сюрприз*,


*Светулька - красотулька!!!*ты сгусток энергии, я это вижу в скайпе, и я очень рада, что ты наконец-то и на форуме, среди всех нас. 

Светуль - я желаю тебе новых встреч, новых друзей, которые только добавятся к многочисленным поклонникам твоих талантов, чтобы доча радовала, а работа приносила удовлетворение. Чтобы ты могла путешествовать столько - сколько хочется. Всего тебе наилучшего!

----------


## Сюрприз

Масянечка, дорогая! Спасибо! Очень тронута! Зашла перед работой сюда, в скайп - позитиФФФФ получить!!!!

----------


## Нотя

*Сюрприз*,
Светик С солнечным днём в твоей жизни!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Всех, кого не успела поздравить - с прошедшими! Любви, добра, благополучия!!! :flower: 

Для себя несколько лет назад открыла новый праздник, и хоть празднуется он только в душе - хочу поделиться со всеми, кто имеет к этому отношение...
Среди множества талантливых, творческих обитательниц форума как минимум десятая часть - с именем СВЕТЛАНА. Наверное, это имя предполагает, что мы несём людям свет и радость, дарим праздники. Я не стану перечислять всех - много места, да и наверняка кого-то не вспомню...
Светочки, дорогие, милые, с Днём Ангела! Пусть светлый ангел оберегает каждую из нас, дарит творческие силы, терпение, здоровье... Счастья всем! И пусть на один, пусть маленький, праздник, у каждой будет больше!

----------


## Орбита

Доброе утречко всем-всем-всем!
Дорогие форумчане! Всем большое спасибо за поздравления!
Вы даже не представляете, как приятно их читать.
Сразу чувствуешь, что тебя ценят, любят, помнят. А это, поверьте, очень дорогого стоит.
Не беда, что со многими из вас я знакома только в виртуале. Вы стали мне близкими и дорогими людьми. За то время, пока я живу на форуме, я обрела столько друзей и единомышленников, скольких я бы не нашла за всю жизнь.
Я очень надеюсь, что увижу всех вас когда-нибудь. Очень хочется!

А сейчас мои поздравления ПОЛЯНОЧКЕ:

Дорогая ПОЛЯНОЧКА!
Верь, что в апреле рождаются самые юморные и самые веселые девчонки!
Кому, как не нам веселить и радовать народ?!
Будь вечно молодой и неувядающей!

----------


## Лина М.

ДЕВОЧКИ, РОДНЫЕ, СПАСИБО!!!!
Я так рада, мне так приятно читать ваши поздраления, вы не редставляете! И в прошлом году бвла также: *Люся-Оптимистка* объявлила о моем дне рождения и я получила в поздравлялке столько подарков! 
Присоединяюсь к словам *Наташи-Орбиты*, которую тоже от всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения!
*Наташу-Гвиолу* очень люблю за честность, открытость, независимость мышления, природную красоту, талант и за качества истинного борца за справедливость!
Наташка, ты у меня всегда с казачкой ассоциируешься.
*Курица*... твои слова, как обычно, проникают в самое сердце. Вот это ты умеешь...
*Света-Масяня*, тебе спасибо большое. Новая аватарка - нечто. Тебе очень идет этот имидж! 
*Светлана Шишкина*, умоляю тебя: вернись на форум! Без тебя в нем дырка. И никто её не закроет! Ты, в своем репертуаре, единственная и неповторимая!
Есть такие люди, чье даже временное исчезновение с форума, остро ощущается. 
Ты одна из них.
*Иннуля-Ёжик*, тебе спасибо отдельное. Ты вообще своим присутствиемм наш форум цементируешь. Ты была одним из первых моих кумиров, когда я пришла на форум.
Сама того не зная, ты научила меня правилам жизни и общения на форуме и вообще многое мне дала чисто в человеческом смысле. Я очень рада, что ты есть, что такая, какая ты есть. 
*Калинчик*, красавица-умница-звезда, спасибо тебе. Еще чуть-чуть и Хмельницкий начнет заприсываться к тебе на праздники на год вперед!
*Оля-Шоумама*, ты заняла очень прочное место и на форуме и в моем сердце! Спасибо тебе за поздравления. 
*Ладушка*, вот как правильно тебе зовут - ЛАДА... Ты действительно и ладить умеешь, и в голове твоей лад, и вся ты ладненькая такая! Ты растешь день за днем, я это вижу и отмечаю.
*Люба, Олечка* и все-все-все. Большое спасибо за внимание, за поздравления. 

ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ! ВСЕМ СПАСИБО! ВСЕХ ЦЕЛУЮ!

----------


## черника

Светик! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Желаю, чтоб здоровье было,
(Для бодрости еще нальем :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: ),
Вокруг бы прыгали, шутили,
Удача не покинет дом,

И счастья столько, сколько просишь,
Еще без зависти людской,
Капусты столько – сколько хочешь,
На сердце чтобы был покой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1055654.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1107897.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1099705.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1103801.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сюрприз

Девчата! Спасибо! Столько добрых слов!!!!! Просто петь хочется!  (Хотя это лучше не делать!)Всех целую и обнимаю!!!!

----------


## bulya

*Наташа, Линочка, Светочка* *с прошедшим!!!*
Творческих взлётов, мягких падений в объятия любимых и настоящего крепкого, дружеского тыла! :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Девченки! Светочка! Линочка! Хоть и с опозданием, но примите и мои поздравления! Счастья, удачи, творческих находок, веселья, радости, любви!
    От меня вам мой букетик сладкий - к сладкой жизни, принимайте

----------


## аLisa

_Дорогие форумчане! Поздравляю всех с наступлением Светлого праздника Пасхи! Здоровья и счастья вам и вашим близким! Все плохое пусть пройдет, а добром и светом наполнятся ваши сердца._

----------


## Лунная ночь

*Всех поздравляю с прекрасным праздником Пасхи!*_
Пусть в день Пасхи вам солнышко светит,
В небесах торжествует лазурь!
Каждый встречный улыбкой ответит,
На куличиках блещет глазурь!
Пусть летят колокольные звоны,
На душе будет ясно, светло!
Распускаются тополь и клены,
По-весеннему станет тепло!_

*Здоровья, счастья, добра!!!*

----------


## Irishka

Да, друзья Воскресение Христово прибдижается! Со светлым праздником вас всех! Здоровья вам, вашим близким, счастья всем!!!

----------


## orhideya

Всех!  Всех!  Всех!  От   всей   души  поздравляю   С Праздником  Пасхи!
Настал Великий день, друзья! 
Вам от души желаю я: 
Чтоб дом всегда был полной чашей, 
Чтоб не старели мамы наши, 
Желаю женам, в самом деле,- 
Чтоб их мужья разбогатели! 
И чтоб, на зависть всем, у вас 
Детишки радовали глаз! 
И, как в бильярде, точно в лузу 
Всегда пусть в вас удача бьёт! 
Души стремительный полёт 
Пусть обратится в миг чудесный! 
А неудачи канут в бездну! 
Пусть Бог одарит вас талантом 
Сияйте ярким бриллиантом, 
Питая к жизни интерес. 
Воистину, Христос Воскрес!

----------


## Алла11

Христос Воскрес!

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
http://*********ru/1050392.jpg

----------


## Натуля

Христос воскрес в великий этот день!
Пусть к вам придет приятное волненье,
Пасхальная божественная тень
Пускай коснется в это воскресенье!

Желаем вам, чтоб дал Господь всего – 
Здоровья, благоденствия, достатка!
В делах чтоб не мешало ничего,
Пусть в этой жизни будет только сладко

----------


## гармашева26

_Христос Воскресе!
Повсюду благовест гудит.
Из всех церквей народ валит;
Заря глядит уже с небес...
Христос воскрес! Христос воскрес!
_

----------


## Масяня

Всех форумчан с Великим Праздником Пасхи!

Христос Воскресе!!!


И ещё с днём рождения  маму Чели!!!


Представляешь как тебя любит жизнь, твой день рождения в великий день! Будь самой нежной для своих мальчишек, самой слабой для своего мужчины, самой очаровательной - для своих друзей, самой креативной для своих клиентов.

Просто будь такой, какая ты есть!

----------


## Kescha

*ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ !

ЖЕЛАЮ МИРА ВАШЕМУ ДОМУ,
ЛЮБВИ И ПОКОЯ В ВАШИХ СЕРДЦАХ,
И ЧТОБЫ НАШИ СЕРДЦА БЫЛИ ОТКРЫТЫ
ДЛЯ ПОМОЩИ И МИЛОСЕРДИЯ !*

----------


## optimistka17

С Днем рождения, Наталья!
С Днем рождения многодетная мама Чоли!
 В светлый, в Великий день ты отмечаешь эту дату
 Дай Бог тебе материнского,женского счастья и  много сил...

----------


## tatusya

Наташеньку с днем рождения! Здоровья и еще раз здоровья! 
Всех дорогих форумчан с праздником Светлой Пасхи. Христосе Воскресе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## юрик71

Только что вернулся из церкви. Батюшка от всей души меня освятил!:biggrin:
Православные,поздравляю всех со Светлым Христовым Воскресением!

----------


## Лерченок

Христос Воскресе!!!
С праздником Пасхи, дорогие форумчане! Мира и радости вашим семьям!

----------


## Озорная

*Всех со Светлым Праздником Пасхи!

Христос Воскресе!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1063699.gif[/IMG]


*Наташа Мама Чёли,  с днем рождения!

Счастья тебе, здоровья, удачи, тепла и света твоему дому, любви, согласия и достатка твоей семье, пусть всегда солнышко светит на твоем жизненном пути и будут здоровыми твои мальчишки...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1086226.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

*Христос Воскрес!* [img]http://s7.******info/32578ecd2d9e926c53ec459a86580853.gif[/img] [img]http://s7.******info/baecafbd0e31707de9409c40b625e441.gif[/img]

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

от всего сердца поздравляю с праздником великим!!!  ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1111830.jpg[/IMG]

Наташенька с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!а это- тебе!!! супер мамочка!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1101590.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Чарли

Христос воскрес!!! Уважаемые коллеги поздравляю вас с праздником пасхи. Крепкого здоровья, творческих упехов и простого человеческого счастья вам и вашим семьям!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Cо Светлым праздником Пасхи!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1093398.gif[/IMG]

Пришла красавица-Весна,
И жизнь вновь стала светлой сказкой:
С Христовым Воскресением Вас,
С прекрасной и великой Пасхой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1097494.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Дорогие мои!
 С чувством глубокой радости и от всего сердца поздравляю 
Вас со Светлым Христовым воскресением - Пасхой Господней!

Дай вам Бог всего самого замечательного доброго,
Хорошего, вкусного, светлого, радостного и уютного!!!
Пусть вам будет хорошо-прехорошо! Не болейте ничем!
Будьте всегда: сытыми, румяными, довольными и любимыми.
Счастья вам настоящего!

Христос Воскрес! Христос Воскрес! Христос Воскрес!*

http://files.mail.ru/LVICA3  -  Вахтанг Кикабидзе - Пасха.mp3 (9.2 МБ)

[IMG]http://*********ru/1091350.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

Христос воскресе! Люди, братья,
Друг друга в теплые объятия
Спешите радостно принять!
Забудем ссоры, оскорбленья,
Да светлый праздник Воскресенья
Ничто не будет омрачать!
Христос воскресе! Ад трепещет,
И Солнце правды вечной блещет
Над обновленною землей;
И вся вселенная согрета
Лучом Божественного света,
Вкушает радость и покой.
Христос воскресе! День священный!..
Греми во всех концах вселенной
Творцу немолчная хвала!
Минули скорби и печали,
Греха оковы с нас ниспали,
Душа отпрянула от зла!..[IMG]http://*********ru/1106729m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*мама ЧЁли* Наташенька, с Днем рождения!

В преданьи старом говорится:
Когда родился человек -
Звезда на небе загорится,
Чтобы светить ему навек.
Так пусть она тебе сияет,
По крайней мере, лет до ста,
И счастье дом твой охраняет,
И радость будет в нём всегда.
Пусть будет в жизни всё прекрасно,
Без горя и невзгод,
Пусть будет всё светло и ясно
На много-много лет вперёд!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1108777.gif[/IMG]

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

вСЕХ МОИХ ЛЮБИМЫХ ФОРУМЧАН С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!!!

Скатерть белая, свеча,
Аромат от кулича,
Льется в рюмочки кагор.
Пить немного – уговор.
Разноцветие яиц,
И улыбки светлых лиц.
С праздником!
Христос Воскрес!
Доброты, любви, чудес!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1067817m.jpg[/IMG]

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Со светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!!! Мира в ваших душах, спокойствия и света!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1110824.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*С Праздником!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1108743.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*


*НАТАШЕНЬКА! (Мама Чели)


С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## черника

Пусть день Святого Воскресенья 
Дарует блага вам земные, 
Мы все – Господние творенья, 
Пусть в сердце будет Он отныне! 

И Благодатный пусть огонь, 
Что снизошел подобно чуду, 
Сулит вам светлую Любовь, 
Что в Пасху царствует повсюду! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1052459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!
Чудо выше всех чудес-Христос Воскрес!
Смерть ушла и страх исчез- Христос Воскрес!!
Хоры Ангелов с небес прославляют Божий крест-
Христос Воскрес! ВОИСТИНУ ВОСКРЕС!*

*******
*НАТАШЕНЬКА ЧЁЛИ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## Ильич

Похулиганю...

СОВЕТСКАЯ ПАСХАЛЬНАЯ 

Юз Алешковский

Смотрю на небо просветленным взором - 
Я на троих с утра сообразил, 
Я ентот день люблю, как День шахтера 
И праздник наших Вооруженных сил. 

Там красят яйца в синий и зеленый, 
А я их крашу только в красный цвет, 
В руках несу их гордо, как знамена 
И символ наших радостных побед. 

Сегодня яйца с треском разбиваются, 
И душу радуют колокола, 
А пролетарии всех стран соединяются 
Вокруг пасхального стола. 

Как хорошо в такое время года 
Пойти из церкви прямо на обед. 
Давай закурим опиум народа, 
А он покурит наших сигарет! 

Под колокольный звон ножей и вилок 
Щекочет ноздри запах куличей. 
Приятно мне в сплошном лесу бутылок 
Увидеть даже лица стукачей. 

Все люди - братья! Я обниму китайца, 
Привет Мао Дзэдуну передам. 
Он желтые свои пришлет мне яйца - 
Я красные свои ему отдам. 

Проклятье испытаньям в небе чистом - 
Не для того Христос сошел с креста. 
Кричим мы: "Руки прочь, имперьялисты, 
От нашего советского Христа!" 

Так поцелуемся давай, прохожая! 
Прости меня за чистый интерес. 
Мы на людей становимся похожими... 
Давай еще!.. Воистину воскрес! 

1961

----------


## ЗАМИР

Христос воскрес! Он возвестил,
Что *на земле все люди - братья,*
Он мир любовью обновил,
Он на кресте врагов простил,
И нам открыл свои объятья!
Христос воскрес! Христос воскрес!
Пусть эти радостные звуки,
Как пенье ангелов с небес,
Рассеют злобу, скорби, муки!
Соединим все братски руки,
Обнимем всех! Христос воскрес! 
Сегодня День, когда сердца целуются. так обнимемся, расцелуемся. 
Христос воскрес! Славимо его!

----------


## Орбита

Дорогие форумчане!
Поздравляю всех с великим святым праздником Пасхи!

За ваше здоровье и процветание!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Христос Воскрес!
Славимо Его!

----------


## laro4ka09

*Дорогие мои!
          Со светлым Христовым Воскресением!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1082158.jpg[/IMG]

_Допустил бы Господь 
До простого видения, 
Чтоб увидеть воочью                                              
Пасхальную связь                                                     

И потрогать руками 
Зарю Воскресения, 
И в молитве земной 
К неземному припасть. 

Солнце в бликах играет.                                                                                                                                             
Христа озарение… 
Чуешь бренной душой, 
Что вот-вот снизойдет. 
И не просто Пасхального 
Ждут Воскресения, 
А земной благодати 
Каждый трепетно ждет. 

Храмы дрогнут слегка, 
Колыхнув колокольцами, 
И рассыплется звон 
По Великой Руси. 
Так на озере гладь 
Разбегается кольцами, 
В неземное уходят – 
Господь их спаси! 

Все живое вокруг 
Замирает во времени. 
И в молитве святой 
Потаенный напев… 
Звонари замирают, 
Как всадники в стремени, 
Руки грешные 
В чистое небо воздев._ 

Николай Казаков, 
г. Тольятти.

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********ru/1086254m.jpg[/IMG]ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!
С Праздником Пасхи!

----------


## Dium

Дорогая наша ОГРОМНАЯ СЕМЬЯ с общей фамилией *ИНКУ* :smile: От всей души поздравляю Вас с Праздничком! 
Пасха - это золотистые куличи, пироги, крашеные яйца, убранный чистый дом, приятное радостное возбуждение. Семья за столом (пусть и виртуальным) :smile:... Что может быть лучше этого? Я благодарю Бога за все хорошее, что Он даровал нашей творческой семье. Благодарю за Пасхальную радость, за то, что мы можем собираться и общаться,  за единение наших душ. 
*- Христос Воскрес!*

----------


## мама Чели

Христос Воскрес!

Повсюду благовест гудит,
Из всех церквей народ валит.
Заря глядит уже с небес...
Христос Воскрес! Христос Воскрес!

С полей уж снят покров снегов,
И руки рвутся из оков,
И зеленее ближний лес...
Христос Воскрес! Христос Воскрес!

Вот просыпается земля,
И одеваются поля,
Весна идет, полна чудес!
Христос Воскрес! Христос Воскрес!

Дорогие мои форумчане, с светлым Праздником Пасхи!

Огромное спасибо за поздравления, их так приятно всегда получать :Aga:

----------


## жанна-кирилл

*ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! МЫ С КИРИЛЛОМ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕВ ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ СО СВЕТЛЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВОСКРЕСЕНИЯ ХРИСТОВА И ЖЕЛАЕМ, ЧТОБЫ В ДОМЕ БЫЛ МИР И ЛАД, ЧТОБЫ ДЕТКИ РАДОВАЛИ, ДРУЗЬЯ БЫЛИ БЫ РЯДОМ, ЛЮБИМЫЕ С ЛЮБИМЫМИ! 

В ТАКИЕ ДНИ ЛЮДИ ОБЪЕДЕНЯЮТСЯ В ЕДИНОМ ПОРЫВЕ ВСЕОБЩЕЙ ЛЮБВИ! СЕМЬЯ САДИТСЯ ЗА ДОБРЫЙ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ СТОЛ!
ПЛОХОЕ ЗАБЫВАЕТСЯ! 
ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!*

----------


## LEPA

Все  с Праздничком!
ЗДОРОВЬЯ !!!    УДАЧИ !!!
Веселого  праздника!

----------


## жанна-кирилл

[QUOTE=Ильич;2680863]Похулиганю...

СОВЕТСКАЯ ПАСХАЛЬНАЯ 

Юз Алешковский

Смотрю на небо просветленным взором - 
Я на троих с утра сообразил, 
Я ентот день люблю, как День шахтера 
И праздник наших Вооруженных сил. 

Там красят яйца в синий и зеленый, 
А я их крашу только в красный цвет, 
В руках несу их гордо, как знамена 
И символ наших радостных побед. 


Ильич! Как всегда на высоте юмора! Специально для его ( юмор) понимающих 


*Хоть числюсь я маленьким клерком, 
Сегодня устрою почин 
И утром отправлюсь я в церковь 
Семье освятить куличи 
Я в Пасху хочу быть ребёнком, 
Дарить себе счастья глоток, 
Одену яйцо в термоплёнку 
И ловко макну в кипяток 
И вот уже яйца палитрой 
Красиво горят в хрустале 
Спрошу я у Бога в молитве 
Спасенья на грешной земле 
За трапезу благостно, кротко 
Усядусь, родными прощён… 

Но кончится, блин, всё ВОДКОЙ, 
А чем же, скажите, ещё?*

Всем праздничного настроения! :flower:

----------


## Irishka

*мама ЧЁли*,
 А тебя, дорогая наша, с двойным праздником! Конечно же с Пасхой и обязательно с Днем рождения! Будб счастлиой, влюбленной и любимой!

----------


## лека

Поздравляю всех с Великим праздником Пасхи! Христос Воскресе !

Наташенька Мама Чели с Днем Рождения!!!! Всего самого хорошего, Любви Любви Любви !!!!

----------


## SOK_89

[IMG]http://*********ru/1072932m.jpg[/IMG]
*Пусть в этот день святого воскресенья,
благая весть разносится окрест!
Ликуйте ради нашего спасенья - 
ХРИСТОС-ВОСКРЕСЕ*

----------


## Вятушка

Милые, родные, любимые!!!! Всех со светлой Пасхой!!!! Христос Воскрес!!!! Мамочку Чёличку  с днём Варенья! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




А ещё сегодня замечательный праздник - день Геолога! Дриньк Дриньк! :smile:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

ЛЮБИМАЯ СЕМЬЯ!!!С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!ЗДОРОВЬЯ,СЧАСТЬЯ,ЛЮБВИ И УДАЧИ ВО ВСЁМ!!!
Скатерть белая, свеча,
Аромат от кулича,
Льется в рюмочки кагор.
Пить немного – уговор.
Разноцветие яиц,
И улыбки светлых лиц.
С праздником!
Христос Воскрес!
Доброты, любви, чудес!

----------


## Dium

*Наталья,* с днем варенья!

----------


## Kescha

*мама ЧЁли*,


*НАТАШЕНъКА!  С  ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ , ТЕБЯ !*


_.Ребёнок, родившийся в Пасхальную неделю, и тем более
  в Пасху, будет не только удачлив и отменно здоров,
  но и достигнет высоких чинов._

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Примите мои поздравления тоже!!!

Сегодня я (ВПЕРВЫЕ В ЖИЗНИ!), с благословления Батюшки, звонила в колокола на весь белый свет с колокольни нашей городской церкви!!!
Праздник Великий принесет всем вам свет и благость!!! Потому что я звонила , желая всем-всем СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

Фотки выложу в отчетах!

----------


## Раюшка

Дорогие мои, любимые форумчане!!!
Христос воскресе! Пусть Господь оберегает ваши семьи, ваши дома, то, что вам дорого...



Наташеньку-Маму Чёли поздравляю ещё и с днём рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья, любви, чтобы тебя окружал только позитив!!!

----------


## Fomkina

Дорогие форумчане!С праздником Вас и ваши семьи!!!
Надежды,Веры и Любви!
Прекрасных радостных чудес!!!
Во истину Христос воскрес!!!

----------


## Сильва

Со светлым Христовым воскресением! Да ниспошлют нам небеса благодать и спокойствие! Всех с праздником!

----------


## Тоечка

Хай в кошик вам ляжуть баранчик і паска,
Шматочок сальця, запашная ковбаска
І писанок пару з корінчиком хрону,
Хай плине достаток до Вашого дому!
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!

Смачної Паски,
   Довгої ковбаски,
   Твердого холодця,
   Крутого яйця,
   Смачного хрону,
   Міцного самогону!
Христос Воскрес!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Христос Воскрес! Воистину воскрес!
Нам шепчут ангелы с небес!
За нас за всех взошел на крест,
Но через три он дня воскрес!
Для всех людей, на всей земле
Святая Пасха по весне
Две тыщи лет несет нам свет
И ярче Воскресенья нет!!!



Милую Маму Чели, с днюхою!!!! Счастья, радости, сотню лет без старости1

----------


## Dium

Представляете, сегодня случайно увидела  :Aga:  что у моего сайта дата рождения 04 апреля 2009. Так что у нас тоже маленький Праздник:)
Сайт Измаил-шар

----------


## Larisa_bk

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ
Какая весть: Христос воскрес! —
Символ и ясен, и понятен:
Под сводом радостных небес
Мир Божий всюду необъятен,
И смерть исчезла всюду в нем, —
Исчезла вмиг для жизни вечной
В победе Бога над грехом
В борьбе душевной и сердечной.
Христос воскрес! Его любовь
Все победила — смерть и муки.
Христос воскрес! Повсюду вновь
Разлились радостные звуки.
А. Л. Устинов
Всех  с праздником!  :flower:

----------


## Ksyusha S

Христос  Воскрес!!!! Дорогие форумчане, это праздник светлый, чистый, ИСКРЕННИЙ,- пусть это чувство царствуют в ваших душах  и семьях всю жизнь!!!
Со светлым Христовым воскресеньем!  :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

Со Светлым Христовым воскресением - Пасхой Господней!
Светлое Христово Воскресение. 
Колокольный звон летит с небес, 
И во славу Бога песнопения, 
Ликование - "Христос воскрес!" 
В праздник Вам дарю яйцо пасхальное. 
Поздравляю, что Христос воскрес! 
Наш разлад - явление случайное, 
В Светлый праздник след его исчез. 
Нет в душе обидного томления, 
И любовь воскресла, как Христос. 
Наше неизбежно примирение! 
Вновь надежду нам Христос принес.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Светланку с днем рождения сайта! Классного сайта! Потрясного сайта! Так держать!

----------


## Natali_T

Наташенька, мама Чели наша! Поздравляю с днем рождения. Пусть твои мужчины носят тебя на руках, боготворят, холят и лелеют!

----------


## ia-malina

Всех наших любимых, добрых и просто обалденных форумчан с праздником Светлой Пасхи! Всем здоровья и бодрости духа! 
Целую всех 3 раза)))
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

*Просто Эльвира*,
 Ну, а Эльвирочку можно поздравить с дебютом. Представляете - такое отвественное дело - звонить в колокола на городском Храме, да еще и в такой замечательный день. С дебютом тебя!!!!

Вот такую весть она нам сегодня несла в наши души колокольным звоном

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Поздравляю всех форумчан с Праздником Светлой Пасхи! Благополучия вашим близким. 
Добра всем и Мира!*

----------


## Анюша

Всех форумчан поздравляю со Светлым праздником Пасхи!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1078922.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Привет всем из солнечного Крыма! Продолжается Пасхальная неделя. Поздравляю всех форумчан со Светлым праздником Христова Воскресения! 
Любовь Господня миром правит.
И наша жизнь полна чудес!
И, пусть, она Вас не оставит.
Вам говорю: Христос Воскрес!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/433922.jpg[/IMG]

Всех апрельских именинниц С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Любви, удачи, здоровья!

[IMG]http://*********org/397061.gif[/IMG]

Светочка, поздравляю с маленьким юбилеем твоего сайта! И это только начало! Так держать! Всех удивлять! Творческого вдохновения!

[IMG]http://*********org/439044m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Надеюсь, что я не ошибусь, когда заявлю, что у *Анечки*( у *Веты*) сегодня день рождения...
 Именнно она так умело выставляла отрывки из материалов , которые печатались в журнале ЧРГ, которые я брала для основы своих опусов.
 Желаю Ане неиссякаемого творчества, жизненной энергии , оптимизма и теплых семейных отношений.
 Большого человеческого счастья  желаю от всей души

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь, что я не ошибусь, когда заявлю, что у Анечки( у Веты) сегодня день рождения...


Аня!Анюта!
Пусть всё ладится, пусть всё спорится!
Пусть основная работа не напрягает , а Праздничная-радует! Удачи во всём!
НО...
Ты просто не должна так редко у нас бывать!!!!Ты ж наша!!!!Ждем тебя всегда!
[IMG]http://*********org/407325.gif[/IMG]

А ещё -в этот прекрасный весенний День- родилась Рита (*МКШВ*)!
Уже писала и повторюсь- дв здравствует день, который подарил тебя миру.
Как здорово, что когда-то ты открыла для себя Форум, а мы- ТЕБЯ!
С Днем рождения!!!!
Почаще радуй нас своим появлением на страницах!
[IMG]http://*********org/395037.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*
ДЕВЧОНКИ!  АНЯ И РИТА !

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !*

----------


## Масяня

> что у Анечки( у Веты) сегодня день рождения...





> в этот прекрасный весенний День- родилась Рита (МКШВ)!



*ДЕВОЧКИ, АНЕЧКА, РИТА* -  С днём рождения вас обеих. И ваши дни рождения пришлись на большой праздник - пусть чудеса и хорошие дела сопровождают вас всегда.



а у меня тоже сегодня небольшой, но праздник. Мы с гвиолой. нташей, пришли почти одновременно  на орум, только она 01.04 а я 07.04, так что моему стажу сегодня ровно " ГОДИКА!!!!


А сколько уже событий за это время произошло, событий, без которых я уже и не представляю своей жизни. Это ВСЕ ВЫ!

----------


## Kescha

*Светлана и Наташа !
За ваш маленький, но уже крепкий ЮБИЛЕЙ!*



Даже не вериться,что вы знакомы только годик...но этот годик  сплотил и укрепил вашу дружбу.
От чистого сердца поздравляю вас и пью за вашу:

----------


## МКШВ

*Курица! Kescha! Масяня!
Спасибо вам огромное за поздравления!
Масяня! Света, тебя тоже - с Праздником - Двугодием!!!*

----------


## Татьянушка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и пожеланиям :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Маргарита и Анюта, с Днем Рождения!!!!


Света Масяня, тебя с Двухлетием на форуме :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tataluna

Светлана И Наташа.

----------


## Ларико

[COLOR="Red"]У нас в Тюмени уже 11 апреля. Поэтому спешу поздравить с Днем рождения мою любимую Наташу Татусеньку!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Солнышко! Ты такая вся классная! Рада, что в реале смогла пообщаться с тобой! Заводная, веселая, умная и красивая! Твои глаза... в них столько доброты и солнца! Радуй всех форумчан своим задором! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! ЦЕЛУЮ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: [/COLOR]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

----------


## Yuli4ka

Аню Вету поздравляю!!  Очень обаятельная и толковая девочка!!  Очень интересная ведущая!!  Симпатичная женщина!!   Мой видеооператор (молодой парень), когда смотрел диск Ани, так комплементы её обаянию, её ведению, её внешности на полном серьезе делал!  :Aga: 

Анечка!!  Радостной жизни  в кругу родных и друзей!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Солнечную Татусю с днем ее рождения поздравляет Кувочка!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/433685.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Наташенька!!! (tatusya)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Однажды летом, я был в Крыму, и был околдован прекрасным
очарованием женской красоты и огромной светлой души!!!
Наташенька!!! Желаю тебе безграничного счастья!!!*[IMG]http://*********org/432661.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Натусечка - Татусечка, моя любимая хохлушечка, поздравляю я тебя, поздравляю,  потому что я тебя обожаю.

Обожаю твой смех, обожаю твою мудрость. обожаю твою лёгкость, обожаю твоё умение серые будни превратить в прадник.

Обожаю тебя, пчёлку - трудяжку и хочу пожелать тебе: радости большой, любви - глубокой, друзей - верных.

Надеюсь на встречу летом. Целую тебя, крепко - крепко и от себя и от Саньки - Секса.* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Рита  М К Ш В*! Как же это я пропустила твой день рождения. Ай- я- яй. Аню вспомнила, а тебя пропустила. Прости... Больше не буду. Честное слово...
 Дай Бог тебе много сил впредверие нового свадебного сезона, женского счастья,крепкого здоровья...

 Понимаю,что еще несколько минут мне надо ждать.. Но не могу...
* Татуся*, я с утра считала минуты, когда же, когда настанет это заветное 11 апреля...
(Пока буду писать, надеюсь так и случится)
А все почему? Потому что *ты можешь смело уверенно мой ник присвоить себе.*Ты ведь тоже *ОПТИМИСТКА*!
Желаю тебе ею и оставатья. 
 И хотя мы встречаемся регулярно, но мне всегда этого МАЛО...
Дай Бог тебе сил на работу в школе , на свадьы и на личную жизнь.Пусть ладится все с новой дискотекой у сына, пусть тебе удается вырываться на кратковременный отдых 
Пусть будет все, как ты захочешь...
* ТАТУСЯ-МОЛОДЕЦ!*

----------


## Irishka

Нучто...пора! Татусечка,с Днем рождения тебя!



Сегодня есть повод это все оприходовать



Мои пожелания

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*ТАТУСЕ поздравления от нас - это раз.*
*

Шлем мы добрые слова - это два.*

*Быть все время впереди - это три.*
*
Жить со всеми в дружбе, в мире - это, кажется, четыре.*

*Никогда не унывать - это пять.*

*Приумножить все что есть - это шесть.*
*
Быть внимательным ко всем - это семь.*

Быть всегда в нормальном весе - это восемь, девять, десять.

*Ну, а к этому впридачу -
*
Счастья, радости, удачи!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

----------


## shoymama

Татусик! С днем рождения!

----------


## Лиля Малышка

*Татуся!* Дай Бог тебе работы поменьше, а денег при этом- побольше *Дай Бог тебе детишек в школе послушных и внимательных , а не таких шебутных ,как мой Филя.* Дай Бог тебе друзей верных, как все, кто есть на Форуме. Дай Бог тебе красоты женской неувядаемой и молодости долгой, практически бесконечной.
Дай Бог тебе здоровья и сил... *С Днем рождения!* :flower:

----------


## bulya

*Наташенька-Татусечка!*Самая добрая, искренняя, нежная, ранимая.Ты на стоящий друг!Я желаю тебе такой же неиссякаемой энергии, креативных заказов,и очень щедрых клиентов!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Я Татусю дорогую 
Поздравляю с днем рожденья
Исключительно в сухую...:eek::frown:
Или может чай с вареньем... :Oj: 

Удивлю немногословьем
На меня что не похоже,
Пожелаю ей здоровья
и себе конечно тоже.

Чтоб в мороз ей было жарко,
А в жару приятный холод,
Чтоб всегда держала марку
Как когда то серп и молот!

На счастье я дарю луну, 
И звезды на удачу!
Возьми себе ещё весну,
Ну и весь мир впридачу! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Татуся! Впервые увидела тебя в Питере, и была покорена твоей работоспособностью, выдержанностью, деликатностью и твоей безудержной фантазией. Ты уникум, таких не было, и не будет!!! С днем рождения тебя, миллион тебе роз и счастья, счастья, счастья!!!

----------


## tatusya

[COLOR="Red"]Спасибо мои  родные![/COLOR] У меня действительно есть  настоящие форумские  друзья- верные,понимающие,надежные.Дай вам Бог всего, чего мне желаете! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Кудряшкина

*Татуся! С днём рожденья!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/415292.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

*tatusya*,
Наташа,  каждая встреча с тобой - это праздник!
Прими мои поздравления и скромный подарок.
http://video.mail.ru/bk/priveticspb/1/29.html

[IMG]http://*********org/397884.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

_tatusya_,
Наташенька! С днём рождения! Пусть в твоей жизни всё получается так, как ты хочешь!

[IMG]http://*********org/408126.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*tatusya*,

*Натуся, с днем рождения тебя! Будь всегда здорова и пусть удача сопутствует тебе во всех делах!*

[IMG]http://*********org/395826m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Наташа! Татусечка !
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!!
Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья и силы  для всех твоих планов в жизни !
Ты удивительный человек. С тобой легко и комфортно. С тобой интересно и весело .
Хороший психолог,надежный друг,отличный собеседник, позитивная и очаровательная  женщина-это всё о Тебе !!!
Я рада, что в моей жизни есть такой солнечный человечек- Татуся .
С праздником !*:rolleyes: :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*tatusya*,
*НАТАША!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* 


[IMG]http://*********org/425560.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

Наташенька! Татусечка! Милая, прекрасная, нежная! Прими мои поздравления! Пусть сбудутся все ожидания! Пусть счастьем наполнится дом!

----------


## Суперстар

*Татуся!*

С днем рождения!Рядом с тобой с первой минуты становится легко и комфортно. Пусть в твоей жизни все сбудется, осуществятся самые невероятные мечты![IMG][IMG]http://*********org/451156m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## приветик1999

У нас уже наступил понедельник, а значит можно поздравлять *Наташу-Megatoi* с Днём рождения!!!!!!

*Наташенька!* 
*С днем рождения поздравляю,*
*Счастья, радости желаю,*
*Не болей и не тужи,*
*Вечно с форумом дружи!*
*Здесь друзей нашла ты много,*
*С ними так легка дорога!*
*Пусть исполнятся мечты*
*И всё то, что хочешь ты!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Megatoi*
Наташа - Мегаша! С днём рождения!
Живи, люби, работай, очаровывай! В общем, ни в чём себе не отказывай!

[IMG]http://*********org/449135.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Наташа- Мегаша*, третье поздравление какое? Конечно,-за *Любовь*!
Люби свою работу и пусть она отвечает тебе взаимностью.
Люби родных и близких и пусть они отвечают тебе тем же. 
Люби жизнь и наслаждайся ею до конца, без остатка.
*С Днем рождения!*

----------


## Yuli4ka

Поздравляю Наташу ТАТУСЮ с Днем рождения!!

Присоединяюсь ко всем добрым словам , сказанным в её адрес!

Наташа! Ты- неповтормая!  У тебя - великолепная семья, самые яркие свадьбы, самые благодарные заказчики!

Ты - особая! Рядом с тобой заряжаешься работоспособностью, креативом, добротой!

Ты - щедрая!  Тебе так много дала судьба: обаяние, ум, интуиция, талант, сила, чувство юмора, легкость, магнетизм!

Ты - любимая!  Тебя невозможно не любить! Ты вызываешь к себе искренние и сильные чувства!

Всего тебе хорошего!

Я горжусь дружбой с тобой и  желаю тебе того, чего ты сама себе желаешь!!!!!  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Наташеньки- ТАТУСЯ,МЕГАША поздравляю ВАС с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! а Мегашу еще и с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!


Наташенька-ТАТУСЯ,это для тебя!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/458338m.gif[/IMG]

Наталька-МЕГАША,это тебе!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/444002m.jpg[/IMG]

а это ВАМ, дорогие недавние именинницы, кого я не успела поздравить :Oj: 
пусть в вашей жизни будет как можно больше ДОБРА!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/442978m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Наташка,наша.."Казашечка покорная"....
Да с тобой ни одна Стихия не справиться!
Ты сама буря эмоций,и взрыв страстей! :Ok: 
Поздравляю,с самым добрым днём!С Днём Рождения!
Любви!Радости!Здоровья!И всех земных благ,о которых мечтаешь.
Принимай,целый день поздравлялки-обнималки...
А вечером,пусть будет Волшебство,от твоей семьи.
От любящих маму-красавиц дочек,и мужа....




И пусть сбываються мечты.....

----------


## Абюл45

МИЛЫЕ НАТАШЕНЬКИ - tatusya и Megatoi!!! 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!! УЛЫБОК ВАМ ПОБОЛЬШЕ,ДОБРЫХ, ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫХ ГЛАЗ. ПУСТЬ ВАМ СЧАСТЬЕ УЛЫБАЕТСЯ И МИР ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ РАДУЕТ ВАС!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

Татуся! Megatoi!
С днём рождения, Наташеньки! 

[IMG]http://*********org/421503.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Всем-всем- всем. Звонившим, писавшим, чатимшимся! Большое спасибо за поздравления!
Благодарю......  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
За Ваши нежные, красивые слова.
За искренность ко мне и доброту,
Хоть я в стихах совсем и не сильна.
Не выразить мне сердца полноту
Порой собою закрывают разум.
Эмоций буря, тут же тишина,
А то бывает все до кучи, сразу....
Но....... Вы поздравили меня
Слова оставили на память,
И если б знали......, сколько радости во мне,
Но возраст быть серьезной заставляет.
Спасибо не устану говорить
В реале  рада нашей встрече.
На форум  чаще буду заходить,
Ведь жизни путь пройти с друзьями легче. :flower:  :Oj:  :Ok:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Наташенька, поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/508302.gif[/IMG]

*Ты же знаешь, что не только в день рождения, но и в любой другой день я желаю тебе только от чистого сердца и очень искренне всего самого прекрасного и жизнерадостного!!! Любви, ярких незабываемых встреч, верных друзей, праздничного настроения, исполнения заветных желаний и творческих свершений!

С Днем Рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/500110.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kley

Девчата, Наташеньки!!!!!!   Поздравляю Вас с Днём рождения!!!!!
Что пожелать Вам в День рожденья?
От жизни каждый хочет своего.
А я желаю просто *счасться*,
Чтоб быдо понемногу, но ВСЕГО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*анимации*

----------


## Megatoi

Всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!..Пусть всё,что Вы желаете хорошего людям..возвращается к вам в стократном размере... :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Ай-яй-яй, позор опоздунам!...

*Татусенька*, яркая, весёлая, талантливая, пусть всё то, хорошее, что ты имеешь, только приумножается с каждым днём! Вспоминаю тебя в образе новогодней ёлочки, и на сердце становится радостнее и теплее... Как повезло твоим клиентам, твоим ученикам и их родителям (про семью уже не говорю :smile:), что у них есть ты!

*Наташа Megatoi*, новая яркая звёздочка на небосклоне нашего форума, пусть никакие тучи, грозы и ураганы не помешают тебе сверкать и радовать окружающих своим талантом! Счастья тебе!

*С Днём рождения вас, девочки!!!*

----------


## юрик71

*Megatoi*,
 с Днем Варенья! 
извини не могу подарить открытку Радикал завис!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ай-яй-яй, позор опоздунам!...


еще один опаздец  присоединяется!
Натуся-Татуся лайф отключила, вживую не дозвониться, бум по инету:
 Заюш, ну ты в курсах:wink:
 самую душевную, самую заводную, самую компанейскую самую лучшую хохлушечку с днем варенья!

*Megatoi*,
 Натуля! я когда-то слышала, что говорят, что сколько дней подряд человек  празднует свой день рождения, столько его ангелы наслаждаются...
судя п всему этот процесс у тебя будет длиться еще долго!
 я от всей души поздравляю тебя и  желаю всего  только самого наилучшего!
[IMG]http://*********org/514308m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

[IMG]http://*********org/515275.jpg[/IMG]
От всей души и от всего сердца поздравляю с Днюхой лучшую половину Творческого Альянса ЖасМи - МИХАЛЫЧА!!!


*Плевать на года,
Что идут - не беда,
За пультом быть лучшим тебе всегда!
Дай Бог тебе счастья, здоровья впридачу,
И каждое утро целует удача!*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*МИХАЛЫЧ!!!!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

ПУСТЬ ВСЁ БУДЕТ ПО ВЫСШЕМУ КЛАССУ!!!*

----------


## черника

Михалыч! С ДНЁМ РОждения!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/459968.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/466112.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/463040.jpg[/IMG]

А это тебе на завтра:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/518339.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Ну, что, *Михалыч*, с Днём Варенья!!!
СЮРПРИЗ:wink:!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/480451.gif[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Михалыч...
с днем рождения тебя поздравляем

желаем прежде всего ....здоровья удачи...счастья мира и тепла...
пусть твоя большая душа улыбается и радуется
а самое главное отмечай его так чтобы запомнилось...
Пусть весна тебя окрыляет и радует..

Привет тебе и поздравления еще от одного Виктора...твоего тезки...
оставайся победителем жизни..так как это соответствует твоему имени...
целуем любим обнимаем...

мария и виктор

----------


## Озорная

*МИХАЛЫЧ,* 

*С днем рождения! Пусть всё будет так, как ты хочешь!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/463102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

МИХАЛЫЧ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Мое кохання ще з першого Питера!!!
ты чудо человек, а это море обояния я никогда не охвачу!
я теперь, когда слышу " Поцелуй меня, удача!" просто наяву вижу тебя!
очень хочу видеться с тобою еще много-много раз!


представь, что, где-то среди них, я...

----------


## Ладушка

*Михалыч!
 Поздравляю!
 Будь!
*

----------


## Курица

*Михалыч*, дорогой Большой Человек!Рядом с тобой чувствуешь себя защищенной!
[IMG]http://*********org/470029m.jpg[/IMG]
*С Днём Рождения!*
Тебе подвластны все вершины,
Тебе все горы по плечу!
Как настоящему мужчине,
Я пожелать тебе хочу:
В своих не сомневаться силах,
И гордо голову держать!
В игре ли, в жизни ли - Красиво,
Без затрудненья побеждать!!!!!
Себя ты даришь без отдачи!
Так...поцелуй тебя, Удача!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Михалыч!!! С днём рождения!!!*
*Пусть у тебя всё будет хорошо и даже лучше!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/470019.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

С днем рождения!
это тебе! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkZAj...eature=related

----------


## Масяня

МИ-И---ИХА-А--А-А-АЛ-Ы-Ы-ЫЧ!

Витюш - чуть не пропустила твою днюху!!!

Счастья,  удачи, любви, обожания, восхищения тобой от женщин - желать не буду, у тебя этого много!

А вот хочется пожелать тебе, чтобы МУЗА всегда была рядом, чтобы АНГЕЛ - ХРАНИТЕЛЬ - всегда был рядом, и тобы ты всегда знал - МЫ С ТОБОЮ РЯДОМ!!!


Мы тебя любим, обожаем и целуем!

----------


## Kescha

ВИКТОР МИХАЙЛОВИЧ ! С днём рождения!

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и желаю:






а это от меня, от всего сердца...

----------


## Курица

Сегодня День Рождения у *Элен*!
Улетая на работу, кричу, чтоб было слышно в далёкой Германии:
"Леночка!С праздником твоим!" 
А всех Лениных близких поздравляю с тем, она у них есть!
Желаю побольше положительных эмоций, выгодных заказов (и, при этом, не особо напряжных), приятных клиентов, покоя в душе, домашних хлопот каждодневных - без форс-мажоров, Любви и обожания со сторогы супруга, а еще-чтоб детки и родители не болели...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!Всех родившихся в АПРЕЛЕ с днём рожденья!
Ваш день рожденья-яркий праздник:
Снега,капель и зелень трав...
Всех удивил апрель-проказник,
Сезоны все всебя вобрав.
Вы - как апрель!Так с днём рожденья!
Всех дружно поздравляем!
Здоровья,счастья,вдохновенья,
Любви и радости желаем!

----------


## Крымчанка

*ЭЛЕН*, с Днём рождения! Самые наилучшие пожелания тебе из солнечного Крыма:smile:! 
[IMG]http://*********org/522163m.gif[/IMG]

А ещё, сегодня день рождения у ТИРЫ. Она, хоть и новичёк на форуме, но активно вливается в наши ряды. Ира, так держать! Удачи!
С днём рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/504755m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

День рождениЯ - и Я, и Я

*девочки , дорогие - поздравляю ВАС!!!*

Апрель, самый волшебный месяц, середина весны. всё вокруг расцветает новыми красками, пробивается травка, и улыбок всё больше и больше вокруг!!!

будьте солнечными, будьте любимыми, будьте счастливыми!

----------


## Озорная

*ЭЛЕН,*

*Леночка, поздравляю тебя!*

[IMG]http://*********org/500684.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*ТИРА,*

*Ира, поздравляю с днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/490444.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*С Днём рождения, Элен и Тира!!!!!* Желаю мчаться по жизни скоростным лайнером!!! И не замечать мелкие тучки, которые иногда встречаются на пути! И жить со вкусом!!!! И радоваться каждому прожитому дню! И прыгать до неба от радости и счастья!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/475087m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Элен! 
С днём рождения, Леночка!*
[IMG]http://*********org/463830m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*Девчонки! Весняночки! Лена и Ирина !*












*Ну а за подарком дело не встанет....*

----------


## Элен

Девчонки,спасибо большое.
Очень-очень приятно.:smile: :Oj:

----------


## чижик

Ой, Элен, прозевала я твой ДР! Прости гадину! Я тебя поздравляю! Ты - отзывчивая, чуткая, готовая прийти на помощь всегда! Дай Бог тебе удачи и здоровья! И близким твоим! Цём-цём!

----------


## bulya

*Иришка Халявочка**-ты настоящая батареечка "Энерджайзер", неповторима, обворожительна, и очаровательна.*Я очень рада нашему знакомству!
*Моя прекрасная Ирина!
Душа нежна, легко ранима.
Прелестна, будто солнце светишь,
Как день рождения отметишь?
Hу, что? Желаю женихов,
Цветов красивых, пирогов!
А можно торт с названьем "Сказка",
Hе важен дар, важнее ласка!
Желаю, милая Ирина,
Побольше ласки в именины,
Чтоб в этот день без опозданья
Пришло от друга пожеланье.
Желаю добрых новостей,
Да неназойливых гостей.
* :016:  :015:  :040:

----------


## Irishka

Булечка! Ставлю "спасибо", а оно не появляется:eek:Благодарю тебя за поздравление. Так приятно, что в 6 утра друзьям не спится, и что в этот момент они помнят обо мне, хотя в это время суток есть много других приятных дел:biggrin: Наливаю  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Irishka*,
*Иришка - землячка! С днём рождения!!! Пусть не только в этот день, но и во все последующие всё у тебя будет самым лучшим: настроение, здоровье, работа и, конечно же, любовь!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/520948m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Иришка, халявочка дорогая!
С юбилеем тебя, моя ты родная!
Будь здоровой, счастливой и конечно же любимой
Весёлой, озорной и одновременно ласковой и милой

[IMG]http://*********org/500267.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Irishka*,
 С Днем Рождения!!!!
*Сегодня праздник - День рожденья.

Все с пожеланьями спешат.

Так пусть не смолкнут поздравленья,

Слова прекрасные звучат! 

Пусть будет в жизни все, что нужно,

Чтоб прибавлялось счастье вновь -

Тепло сердец и радость дружбы, 

Благополучие, любовь!!!*

----------


## Kescha

*Irishka*,

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*



*Благословенна будь, Ирина, 
Ты целый мир в себе хранишь, 
Ты покоришь свои вершины, 
Ты все сумеешь, все свершишь. 
Здоровья, счастья и успехов 
Тебе хочу все ж пожелать, 
Богатство — тоже не помеха, 
Все это вместе — благодать. 
Пусть имя мира, пав на плечи, 
Лишь окрыляет — не гнетет! 
А миротворческие речи 
Приносят счастье и почет.*




_А это немного о тебе:_


_Ирина_ 

Происхождение: Имя древнегреческого происхождения 

Значение: «Мир, покой»

Характер: В детские годы Ирина самостоятельна и решительна. Стремится больше находиться в обществе отца, чем матери. Имеет хорошие способности, и учеба не требует от нее особых усилий. Способна реально подходить к оценке окружающей ее действительности. Любит читать фантастические романы и детективы, увлекается спортом. Проливать слезы, сопереживая героям книги, никогда не будет, так как чувство сентиментальности ей не свойственно, наоборот, в ее характере присутствует жестокость. 

     После окончания школы для Ирины важным моментом в жизни становится приобретение специальности, а затем и профессиональный рост. Ответственно подходит к выполнению любой работы. Общительна, быстро устанавливает контакт с незнакомыми людьми. В компании ведет себя свободно, не откажется выпить вина. Лучше чувствует себя среди мужчин, в женском обществе ей становится скучно. 
      Ирина - влюбчивая натура, но головы в увлечениях не теряет, всегда стремится сохранить независимость. К выбору мужа подходит основательно. Будет преданной, верной женой и будет пользоваться большим уважением мужа и детей. В замужестве Ирина никогда не подчиняет полностью свою жизнь интересам мужа и домашнему очагу. 
      Профессиональная деятельность в ее жизни всегда играет существенную роль. Ирина умеет хорошо готовить, увлекается модными системами воспитания детей. 
      Подвержена стрессам, рано ухудшается зрение. Предрасположена к дерматитам, нарушению функций щитовидной железы.

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Irishka*,
 после того что между нами было в Днепропеторовске (ну, по крайней мере, ТАК все думают) я просто обязан на тебе..... нет! я просто обязан тобою восхищаться каждый день и каждую минуту дня.
С праздником тебя. Желаю всего-всего-всего и, главное, чтоб праздник удался и запомнился надолго!
Люблю! целую!

----------


## optimistka17

> после того что между нами было в Днепропеторовске


 Так надо сделанное и не сделанное закрепить, то бишь повторить...
Халявочка! Милая,дорогая Иришка!
 Я тебя поздравляю и обожаю...
И считаю дни,а скоро часы до нашей встречи.....

----------


## Петровна

Дорогую, любимую, красивую, родную, добрую, умную, отзывчивую, поднимающую настроение , излучающую положительную энергетику

 ИРИШКУ - Круть-верть- Халявочку,

 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!


[IMG]http://*********org/467509m.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю тебе всего самого лучшего, потому что ты этого заслуживаешь!


Жду встречи!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Irishka, Ира!*

*Поздравляю!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/505419.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Дорогие мои! как я рада, что вы у меня есть! Ваши поздравления на форуме и по телефону - как бальзам на душу! Я знаю, что ваши слва - это искренне, поэтому я счастлива читая их и слушая.

----------


## чижик

И я, и я присоединяюсь! Землячке - мно-о-оги-и-е ле-е-та-а-!

----------


## sokolixa

*Irishka,
*
С Днём рождения, тёплых, радостных весенних дней!

----------


## Масяня

*Irishka*,


Ириш - прости за позднее поздравление, но у тебя на Украине ещё вчера, поэтому - С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!


Ты - СУП:ЕРОВСКАЯ, 
ТЫ - КЛАСССНАЯ
ТЫ - ВОТ ТАКАЯ ОСОБЕННАЯ!!!!!


Пусть для тебя рассветы и туманы - всё для тебя!

----------


## Yuli4ka

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Иры Круть-Верть!


Ирина!!  С Днем рождения!!  Думая о тебе, сразу вспоминаю слова Оли Пупс. Её воспоминания о прошлой Крымской тамадее. 
Её муж сказал про тебя: "У нее есть манок. Она всегда будет с работой!"
Очень емкое высказывание.  

Я не так много с тобой общалась, но мне кажется, что слова Олиного мужа - в точку! Господь подарил тебе легкость и обаяние! Это невероятно приятные и полезные полезные качества. Это дар!  
Ты - общительная, легкая, смешливая, очень приятная в общении.  Ты влюбляешь в себя!!  Да-да!  "Круть - верть", "Халявочка", такие милые прозвища!!

Желаю счастья и радости в личной жизни,  чтобы работа - всегда на все 100% (а по оплате даже на 200%), чтобы друзья - в радость, чтобы Интернет не глючил, чтобы успевала во все поездки!!!

С Днем рождения!

----------


## optimistka17

> Её муж сказал про тебя


Слушай, а когда муж Оли Пупс успел познаокмиться с Иришкой?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Слушай, а когда муж Оли Пупс успел познаокмиться с Иришкой?


Людмила, у него глаз-алмаз, с оптическим прицелом..Рентген отдыхает..Я пока торчу на форуме, он сидит и краем глаза ТОЖЕ ЖИВЁТ ФОРУМОМ!

kukuТак что связь с Иришкой более интимная - виртуальная!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Elena S! Леночка прекрасная!* 
*Поздравляю тебя, дорогая, с днём рождения!
Я очень рада, что знакома с тобой - пусть пока и виртуально! Мне так близкО твоё чувство юмора, мне так нравится лёгкость в общении с тобой, мне так нравишься вообще вся ты!!!
Желаю, Ленусь, чтобы ты оставалась такой же красивой-креативной-озорной, чтобы на новом месте у вас всё сложилось хорошо, чтобы сын рос настоящим мужчиной и помощником, доча - умницей и красавицей, а муж - любил бы крепче прежнего, холил и лелеял!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/567560.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Elena S!* _Леночка прекрасная!_ 
Леночка! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Вот кто-то на форуме УМ, кто-то ЧЕСТЬ, кто-то СОВЕСТЬ. А тебя бы я назвала НЕЖНОСТЬ. Не знаю, я тебя в реальности не видела, но представляю тебя таким нежным созданием, которого все должны любить!  И пусть все тебя любят! И пусть мир крутится вокруг тебя! Желаю твоим деткам счастья и здоровья! А тебе удачи во всем! :flower:

----------


## zizi

Подписываюсь под каждым словом Ларисы Ларико! Лена с днём рождения!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Елена! С днем рождения!
Желаем - настроения....
Всегда лишь превосходного, 
Прекрасного как ты!

Желаем нашей Леночке,
Чтоб не болели деточки,
Любил чтоб муж,и что бы он
Дарил всегда цветы!

Ещё мы пожелаем все, 
Чтоб ты всегда цвела, 
И чтоб с друзьями милою
Такою же была!

----------


## Сильва

Иришка, с Днём рождения! Пусть твоё обаяние несёт радость в мир! Твою улыбку забыть невозможно...:biggrin: 

Леночка! Счастья тебе и твоим близким! Удачи!

----------


## Ларико

У нас в Тюмени уже 27 апреля. И я наконец-то могу поздравить *Марину Морозову, МАРЬЮ*[с Днем рождения!
_ Марина, ты сыграла очень большую роль в моей жизни. Я знаю, что ты не любишь вот такие речи, но это правда. Я горжусь, что живу с тобой в одном городе и даже на соседних улицах. Горжусь знакомством с тобой. Да и вообще горжусь, что ты такая есть!_
Желаю всего тебе того, что пожелают тебе молодожены в Контакте, на Одноклассниках, друзья в смсках и звонках, питерцы в реальных поздравлениях И ВСЕГО ВОТ ЭТОГО, НО В 50 РАЗ БООООЛЬШЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Жалко, что ты уехала в Питер, а то бы завтра подыдынили тут! И хорошо, что ты уехала в Питер! Это была мечта... это был подарок тебе от самой себя! Поздравляю! Целую! Отрывайся по полной!!!!* :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Леночка ! Принимай и мои поздравления и самые наилучшие пожелания! Счастья тебе, любви, удачи, везения!

----------


## optimistka17

:biggrin:*Марина! Марья!*
Береги уши! Оторвут ведь по случаю Дня рождения в заснеженном Мурманске или на пути в Питере...
 Хеппи -Бездуй по полной!

----------


## Kescha

*ЛЕНА И МАРИНА! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ , ВАС!*













*ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ:*

----------


## чижик

Лондон и Тюмень! Лена и Марина! С днём рождения! Пусть всё у вас получается!

----------


## ElenaS

Девочки, спасибо, что вы есть в моей жизни! вы все такие родные! такие милые, такие близкие, несмотря на разделяющие нас километры! честно, прочитала и расплакалась...

так мне вас не хватало сегодня. а сейчас зашла, и вы меня, как крылышком нежным обняли, укрыли, теплом души согрели. Спасибо вам и дай вам Бог счаться и всего-всего!

----------


## Масяня

Маринка!!!!
Сказать, как сильно я тебя люблю?! Так словами не выразить! Спасибо Кургану - который познакомил нас с тобой! Спасибо моему непутёвому студенту, благодаря которому - мы стали видеться чаще. Спасибо дорогам, которые все идут через Тюмень. Просто спасибо тебе - за то. что ты есть!
Пожеланий - масса, но как их выстроить?! Вот так всегда, ведущая и тамада не знает как поздравить подругу!!!!:biggrin: :Vah:  :Oj: 

Приезжай с яркими эмоциями, с зарядом бодрости, с ощущением праздника в душе и с солнечными лучиками в глазах! Целуем тебя всем семейством!kuku :Ok:  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*ElenaS*,


Леночка, не знаю, прочитала ли ты поздравление в скайпе, я тебя поздравила вчера. как полагается, а вот на форум попала только сегодня!

И здесь хочу присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям тебя: Настоящей Феи, Настоящей Волшебницы, Настоящей Женщины, Настоящей Мамы! Пусть Настоящих номинаций в твоей жизни становится только больше!!! Радуй мир. радуй своих близких. радуй нас.

----------


## bulya

*Леночка с прошедшим тебя!Неиссякаемой энергии, творческих взлетов, и оставайся такой же яркой и неповторимой!**
Марина!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Такой день!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Всех благ тебе - мыслимых и немыслимых!!!
Счастья, много, много душевного света, любви, 
нежности и прекрасного творчества!*

----------


## Мишкина

Мариша! Дорогая! 
С Днём рождения!!!
Все мы знаем, что с каждым годом наш День рождения становится похожим на другие, 
обычные дни нашей жизни, он уже не приносит такой радости, как в дестве или юности...
НО...
Очень  хочется, чтобы ты сегодня подумала вот о чем...
Твои года ничего не значат, а знаешь почему?
Потому что все еще у тебя ВПЕРЕДИ!!!
Впереди целая жизнь!
Впереди столько новых побед!
Впереди новые путешествия и новые знакомства!
Впереди новые праздники, которые ты подаришь людям!
Впереди столько поцелуев, цветов и счастливых глаз, благодаря тебе!
Впереди еще столько всего,  о чем ты даже не подозреваешь!
Какие волшебные моменты подарит тебе жизнь?
Сколько прекрасных чувств тебе еще предстоит испытать?
Все еще только БУДЕТ..., поэтому, Мариночка, наслаждайся ЖИЗНЬЮ!!!
И пусть своей лучезарной улыбкой, своим добрым сердцем, своей любовью 
ты осчастливишь еще много-много  людей, которые будут рядом с тобой!
И пусть ты сегодня за тысячи километров от меня и я не могу в этот день тебя обнять, 
знай, что сердце мое всегда с тобой!
Обнимаю...Целую...Люблю...

----------


## Просто Эльвира

ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ - УРА!!! ИМЕНИННИЦАМ - ПЯТИКРАТНОЕ УРРРА!!! САЛЮТ, МАРЬЯ!!!!!СЧАСТЬЯ и ЛЮБВИ!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Марина, Марья! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
И как телушка телушке - стог сена-друзей желаю!
Стог радости, счастья и подарков амбар!
И чтоб надёжный мужчина тебя ... :Oj:  обоял!
ВОТЬ!

----------


## Ладушка

*[IMG]http://*********org/569652.gif[/IMG]
 Пусть все твои мечты сбываются!*

----------


## ElenaS

Марья, Женщина- Улыбка!

Я желаю тебе смотреть на жизнь глазами туриста. Ведь именно турист всегда настроен на хорошее настроение, на новые впечатления, он умеет выцепить прекрасное из того, что всем кажется обычным. Он умеет наслаждаться каждой минутой, жадно глотая опьяняюзий воздух нового.

Будь счастлива!

 :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Мариночка, с Днем рождения! Пусть у тебя всегда будет нескончаемый повод улыбаться. У тебя очень красивая улыбка!
[IMG]http://*********org/574808.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksyusha S

Марина, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
К моему сожалению не знакома лично, но не смотря на это, очень уважаю, восхищаюсь и искренне желаю всего самого лучшего! :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Natali_T

Мариночка, с днем рождения!

----------


## Барвинка

Мариночка! С днём рождения!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Лены из Лондона!*
Спасибо за умные и искренние посты, спасибо за улыбку на аватарке!   Счастья и радости!  Надеюсь на личную встречу!


*Марина!  Марья! 
Хочется сказать много, так хочется много пожелать! Я присоединяюсь ко всем добрым словам и пожеланиям!*

Я очень рада личному знакомству с тобой! С тобой можно просто общаться, у тебя можно учиться, с тобой можно творить, и по душам поговорить!!  (почти в рифму:biggrin:)

Пусть таким же многогранным будет счастье  в жизни! Радость за сына, успехи в нашем благородном деле (:wink:),  веселые путешествия, общение в близкими и родными людьми,  приятные мелочи и крупные приобретения! И еще много всего, что составляет простое человеческое и женское СЧАСТЬЕ!

Крепко целую и обнимаю! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Li-ONa

Марина, вы одна из тех, кем я безмерно восхищаюсь вот уже год, как нашла наш форум! Счастья вам, творческих успехов и везения по жизни!!!

----------


## Масяня

Ди-и-и-имка!!!! До-о--о-ональд!!!!


У тебя уже день рождения наступил, у тебя уже 28!!!


Как же хочется тебя за уши потрепать. в глаза твои добрые добрые заглянуть. чтобы лично сказать: пусть твоя обожаемая супруга не ревнует к нам, потому что ТЫ - ПРАЗДНИК!!!

А значит, ТЫ - НАШ!!! ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ!!!!
Так много хочется тебе пожелать, но самое главное, пусть твои дети гордятся амым лучшим Отцом в мире, пусть твоя жена любит Тебя, самого лучшего мужа, пусть твои клиенты становятся в очередь - потому что ты СПЕЦ по праздникам!

Любим тебя искренне - искренне!!!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Крымчанка

Что творится!!! Такие ЛЮДИ отмечают День рождения!!!
*ИРИНА, ЕЛЕНА, МАРЬЯ, ДИМА!!!* 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/540001.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/587128.gif[/IMG]

Счастья и здоровья вам и вашим семьям! Пусть во всех делах вам сопутствует удача!!!

----------


## Irishka

Мариночка! С Днем рождения тебя



Дима! А это тебе... Пусть будет выпито за твое счастье

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет всем!!! Это не Инна, это Марья! Весь день сегодня пыталась вспомнить свой пароль, чтобы не заходить под Ежиком, и так и не смогла...Память по-прежнему девичья, а это радует))) А, может быть, это первые проблески склероза? Это огорчает! :biggrin:
Я не помню - за сколько лет у меня сегодня был лучший день рождения....знаете, день рождения, который бывает только в детстве, когда весь день одна простая безграничная радость! Просто РАДОСТЬ...без повода, без причины.... Сказать всем спасибо? Сказать можно, можно даже вот так - СПАСИБООООО...но это так тускло и так мало, что творится на самом деле в душе. Все-таки Тургенев врал, что наш язык великий и могучий....бедновастенький он вот в такие моменты!
Мы час назад расстались с Ларисой Ларо4кой и Игорем, Наташей Озорной и еёным Володей, с Петровночкой...А впереди еще целая ночь с моим любимым Ежиком. Хотя нет, придется скоро гнать ее спать, у нее завтра ранний банкет и надо выспаться. В Питерской теме останутся фотографии сегодняшнего дня, здесь останутся поздравления, они же останутся и в контакте и на одноклассниках, и в телефоне смсками.....А, значит, я снова и снова смогу возвращаться в сегодняшний день и он еще много-много раз повторится....
Я не помню - была ли я такая счастливая в 16 лет...в 20...в 25...? 
И вот мне 42...и я СЧАСТЛИВА!!!
С любовью....благодарностью ко всем вам...ваша Марья!

----------


## Озорная

*ElenaS*, *Леночка!*
*Дональд*,* Дима!*

*С днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/587123.gif[/IMG]


*А вот так мы поздравляли Марину* *Марья*

[IMG]http://*********org/556400.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/587120.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/566640.jpg[/IMG]

Ещё фотки выложу в Питерской теме....

----------


## Donald

> А вот так мы поздравляли Марину Марья


Бооооже мой! А надпись то над головой уМарьи какая! БРАВО!!!!!
Всем спасибище!!!!! Я вас тоже ОООЧЕНЬ люблю!

----------


## Сильва

Марина, Дима, с Днём рожденья! Счастья, удачи, творческих взлётов, радости!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Мариночка  с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!! пусть эти счастливые мгновения запомнятся навсегда!!! и пусть грядущие праздники для тебя будут не менее яркими и эмоциональными!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/578699.jpg[/IMG]

Димочка поздравляю тебя С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!пусть исполнятся твои мечты!!! но не все..... а самые ЗАВЕТНЫЕ!!!
 [IMG]http://*********org/557195.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ребяяятаааа!!!! Марья! Димочка! С опозданием - Леночка прекрасная!  

Я вас проздравляю, ведь все вы ХОРОШИ! 
И радости желаю   от всей своей души!
Пусть сбудутся надежды и тайные мечты,
Полны пусть будут лица душевной красоты!

----------


## Суперстар

Дима! Это тебе, байкальский абориген!

----------


## Татьянушка

Моя любимая, добрая и отзывчивая Марьюшка, с Днем Рождения тебя!
Я от души тебе желаю огромного женского счастья, безоблачных дней, умопомрачительной любви, побольше верных друзей, богатырского здоровья и богатых клиентов :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Суперстар

Elena S, Марья!!!
А это вам!

----------


## Солнце45

Маринка, Марья безуспешно пытаясь вчера дозвониться до тебя. сегодня пробралась таки в интернет...поздновато правда...С Днем рождения! Сорок два ей...ха...сказала всем не верят наверное...счастливая, очень стильная во всем, в жизни вообще, невероятно мудрая и многими любимая. оставайся такой всегда. Люблю тебя! прости уж за банальность такой фразы. :flower:

----------


## lezi

Давно не забегала в эту темку.Нет времени.Простите меня все те кого не поздравила .Исправляюсь.
 Самые замечательные  ,веселые,добрые,отзывчивые мои друзья!!!!
Поздравляю Вас всех с самым хорошим праздником Днем рождения!
Желаю вам всем
 Пусть жизни сумрачные дни
Согреты будут дружеским участьем
И пусть сопутствует всегда
Простое человеческое счастье

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********org/537742.jpg[/IMG]
 Дима!
С днём рождения!!!
  Прими поздравления от моей скромной персоны.
  Человек, который заряжен позитивом и притягивает к себе весь женский состав  форума...
 Успеха тебе и благополучия!

----------


## mar16

Дорогой Дима! С днем рождения!
Сегодня утром по радио услышала, что в Забайкалье идет снег, а у нас солнышко по-весеннему светит.
Пусть и в твоей жизни будет побольше солнечных дней.
Приезжайте с женой в гости !

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

МАРЬЮШКА!

ДИМА!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Марину и Димулю от души поздравляю с днюхой. Вы у нас весенние птички, а значит неугомонные и энергичные. Плещите этой энергией через край, и заводите народ! Счастья вам!!!

----------


## Мишкина

Дима! С Днём рождения тебя!!!
Очень хочется познакомиться с тобой в реале!
Когда-нибудь все равно это случится???
Но пока лови вот этот виртуальный поцелуй!

----------


## Donald

*mar16*,
 Ой, Наташа! Я давно мечтаю о поездке в Татарстан. Атем более - в Казань! Там родственники по линии жены есть. Близкие. Но пока дороги нет. Думаю, выберемся! Обязательно встретимся... СПАСИБО за поздравление ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ

----------


## syaonka

*Марьюшка*, *Дима!* *МИлые, дорогие наши!*ОТ всей души поздравляю вас ! Пусть жизнь сияет всеми цветами радуги, пусть *солнышко всегда вам улыбается!* Пусть счастье не обходит ваш дом стороной! Я вас люблю!!!

----------


## Donald

> Очень хочется познакомиться с тобой в реале!
> Когда-нибудь все равно это случится???


А как же? Конечно случится! Просто ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!
А за поздравление - СПА-СИ-БО!

----------


## Kley

МАРИНОЧКА!!! ДИМА!!!
Хоть я с вами и не знакома в реальной жизни, но от всего сердца поздравляю ВАС с Днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## insuminka

*Дорогие Мариночка и Димочка! Поздравляю вас с "нашим" Днём рождения!!!

Никаких сомнений быть не может:
День рожденья - лучший день в году !
Пусть он жизнь по полочкам разложит
и поставит счастье на виду !
Ближе к счастью - мир, любовь, удачу,
дружбу, доброту, надежду, веру.
Где-то рядом - дом, машину, дачу,
Деньги и успешную карьеру !
Пусть судьба возьмет всё это вместе
И назначит жизни долгий срок,
Чтобы вам жилось ещё лет двести
Без проблем, волнений и тревог !!!*

----------


## Петровна

*Donald*,
Дима, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! 
[IMG]http://*********org/569530.gif[/IMG]

Пусть все твои мечты сбудутся, а одной из них будет ... поездка в Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Дима, лови поздравление и привет с севера  Иркутской области! (Хотя надо проверить, кто из нас севернее :biggrin:) Поздравляю! Будь (любимым, счастливым, востребованным, удачливым, неподражаемым...........)! Едешь на Иркутскую встречу в июне?

----------


## sokolixa

Марья, Дима, дорогие люди нашего форума!!!
Примите и мои самые искренние поздравления!!!
С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## лека

Марина и Дима С Днем Варенья !!!!!!!!!! УРАААААААА!!! Счастья Удачи Любви !!! Всего самого хорошего !!!

----------


## Касатик

_Дорогие Тельцы и Телочки!
С Днями рождения вас!!!
Будьте здоровы и счастливы! Пусть ваши таланты продолжают радовать публику, дело ваше дарит вам удовольствие, а гонорары растут!!!_

[IMG]http://*********org/548043m.jpg[/IMG]

*Марину, Диму, Олю* хочется поздравить индивидуально и... выразить свою признательность!)))
*Дима*, это для тебя!

[IMG]http://*********org/539851m.gif[/IMG]
*Марья*, тебе любви огромной-огромной!

[IMG]http://*********org/524491m.gif[/IMG]
*Олечка-Пупсик*, чего самой хочется!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/585930m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*ДИМА, ПРИНИМАЙ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!*





*Марья,  Олечка-Пупсик,*

----------


## skomorox

А Инзюминку Инну - почему никто не поздравил?
Иннусик, с днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## Элен

*Марья*,поздравляю с днём рождения!
Любви тебе красивой и счастья тебе и сыночку.
*Дима*,поздравляю!
Оставайся таким же жизнерадостным,энергичным и удачливым.
*Инночек*,пусть все твои мечты сбудутся.Я тебя поздравляю и желаю всего самого-самого.
*Пусть каждый из ваших дней будет праздником.*

[IMG]http://*********org/550082.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*insuminka*,
Инна, с днём рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/551109.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
А что, и у Пупса день рождения???
Пупс - конспираторша!:biggrin:
*Оля, с днём рождения!* 
[IMG]http://*********org/556229.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

[IMG]http://*********org/575705.jpg[/IMG]

Сынулечка -родной мой!!! Сегодня у тебя юбилей - 20 лет!!! Ты встречаешь его в армии, а я горжусь тобой. Горжусь - что 20 лет назад ты подарил мне радость своим рождением, горжусь тем, что ты у меня яркий, открытый, солнечный. Горжусь тем, что ты самый внимательный брат на всём свете!
Пусть девчёнки тебя обожают, а мы - само собой!

Будь счастлив, сынок!!!!

Олечка - Пупс!!! С днём рождения! Иннулька - Инзюминка - желаю счастья!!! :Aga:  :Ok: :biggrin: :Vah: 

Простите, что не успели раньше, исправимся! Выпьем за вас по штрафной, большому бокалу!!!! Наливай страна - 27 - пьём, 28 - пьём, 29 - пьём, 30 - за Януську с Антошкой пьём, 1 мая - само собой.... Обалдеть.... :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## sokolixa

*insuminka - Инна, Оля - Пупс*  - девочки, всего вам доброго,
с Днём рождения!!!
*
Света-Масяня*, с юбиляром тебя!!!
Он скоро вернётся и всё будет прекрасно!!! 
Удачи ему!!!

----------


## insuminka

Ой, какое огромное вам всем СПАСИБО!!!!Я сначала расстроилась, что меня никто не поздравил :Tu: , а потом сама себе подумала: сама виновата, пропадаю, не пишу :Oj: ....вот и забывают люди, что есть такая Инзюминка. Так что спасибо вам всем :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и я пошла писать отчёт:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

*insuminka*,
 А почему выше пост не посмотрела?...Я там ВСЕХ Тельцов поздравляю!:wink:
И *Инзюминку* в том числе! :Aga: 
Побольше инзюма, поменьше проблем! Море любви и удовольствий! С Днем рождения, *Инна*!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1078977m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

*insuminka*,
 Рано расстраиваться начала.Мы тебя поздравлениями завалим!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! Оля-Пупс - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Масяня*,
я тоже от души хочу поздравить твоего сынульку. Пусть время в армии пролетит незаметно, и он вернется настоящим мужчиной!!!

----------


## Петровна

*Оля!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1097439.gif[/IMG]

Желаю тебе пожизненного здоровья,  неиссякаемого чувства юмора и пусть  всюду преследует удача!

Я скучаю, жду  и надеюсь на встречу  :Oj:

----------


## insuminka

[COLOR="Red"]*Всех тёлочек и тельцов поздравляю с Днями рождений[!!!!/COLOR]*
*
Всех вам благ и благополучия!!!*

*К врагам безмерно равнодушен;
Он никогда не бросит друга.
И не ревнив, когда услышит,
Что мужу нравится подруга.
Он будет с ним же восхищаться
И над красой чужою ахнет.
Но лишь изменою запахнет,
Телец наш может и подраться!
Тельцы безумно артистичны
И, несомненно, эстетичны,
Он любит и цветы живые,
Духи безумно дорогие,
И запах свежего белья,
И крем французский для бритья!
Телец редчайший кулинар,
И это тоже Божий дар.
Телец не ноет никогда.
И если с деньгами беда,
До той поры ярмо несет,
Пока достаток ни придет!*

----------


## Сильва

*insuminka*,
 С Днём рождения!!!

*Оля, Пупсик* дорогой!
Человечище большой!
Ты в речах неординарна,
И с огромною душой!

Нужно - вышибешь слезу.
Нужно - вызовешь грозу.
Коль в ударе - всё застолье 
Покатится в экстазУ!

Будь здорова, не болей,
Шуток, смеха не жалей.
За тебя у нас на встрече
Будем пить когортой всей!

----------


## Donald

Оленька-Пупс, и все, кто рядом! С праздником! С Днем рождения! 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Друзья! я был готов ко многому, но.....
за последние сутки я получил(хотите-верите, хотите-нет!) более 200 поздравлений! Я сам не ожидал такого размаха! Напишу вам позже, а пока скажу лишь: Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

_ Пупсик дорогой!!!!!! Радуюсь вместе с тобой!!!!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1073901.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

insuminka - Инна




*Инна – «сильна вода». 
Хороша, умна, тверда. 
Тратит деньги не напрасно, 
И в хозяйстве все прекрасно. 
Никогда не подведет, 
В доме чистоту блюдет. 
Мать хорошая, жена 
Остроумная она. 
А сегодня именины 
Нашей несравненной Инны. 
Поздравленья принимай 
И свой имидж не меняй! 
Всем нужна ты вот такая! 
Будь счастливою, родная!*

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Наш форум *in-ku*, как волшебный ларец,
Ну или хрустально блестящий дворец,
Редчайших кристаллов собрано в нем:
В реале и четверть не сыщешь с огнем!

Заглянешь в апрельскую комнату ты:
Там овнов, тельцов серебрятся мечты,
Вот юмор *ElenaS*, как бриллиант,
Оправа же - литературный талант!

А дале владения *Марьи Морозовой* - 
Общенья рубин! Чтоб в рифмочку - с бронзою:biggrin:!
Сосед же ее радует душу и глаз:
То *Дмитрия Дональда* яркий алмаз!

Озорной огонек - это чьи же глаза?
Загадка и шарм - это *Пупс*-бирюза!
А рядом улыбкой лучится жемчужинка -
Это, конечно же, Инна *insuminka*!

Там залы, и комнаты, и комнатушки, 
Но я по секрету признаюсь на ушко, 
Что главная фишка, дизайна венец:
*Содружество  душ и из злата сердец!!!*

Друзья, я уверена, правы мы будем, 
Признав, что сокровища в жизни есть люди...

*С* *Днем рождения всех апрельских именинников!!! 
Радости, любви, востребованности, самодостаточности и благополучия!*

----------


## Масяня

УРА!!!! СЕГОДНЯ СВАДЬБА СУПЕРЗВЁЗД!

ЯНОЧКА и АНТОШКА!!!
Поздравляем вас с самым счастливым днём, днём, когда  о вашей любви  будут слагаться легенды, днём,  который в вашей жизни уже яркое событие. Днём - когда свидетелями вашей любви стали самые доверенные лица. Днём - когда от счастья кружится голова, а "Горько " не смолкает до полуночи. загадывайте столько желаний, сколько поздравлений услышите сегодня, это волшебный день!!

Очень рада за вас, за твою принцессу, Яночка, у неё самая лучшая мама на свете, которая стала сегодня ШУЛЬГИНОЙ!

Обожаю вас!!! Целую!!! будьте счастливы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Donald

> УРА!!!! СЕГОДНЯ СВАДЬБА СУПЕРЗВЁЗД!


И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!
Антон, думаю, ты еще до конца не понял, что за Бриллиант тебе достался! Береги его, и оправой подходящей обеспокойся! Яна - наше, если и не ВСЁ, то ОЧЕНЬ МНОГОЕ!!!
Дорогие мои, любите друг-друга до сумасшествия! До скрежета зубного! До темноты в глазах! 
Любовь – это труд и забота,
Работа: не на год, на сто!
Сначала мы любим за что-то
Потом – не смотря ни на что!

----------


## Мишкина

Яночке и Антоше ШУЛЬГИНЫМ!!!
МОРЕ счастья и любви и только ПОПУТНОГО ВЕТРА!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Антон и Яна! Берегите свою любовь!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1074745.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Инна!* Пусть в день рождения не Крокодил Гена, а твоя семья станут для тебя добрыми волшебниками.
 Мира,добра и счастья.Приезжай скорее на Украину. 

*Олечка. Пупсик* дорогой.
 Пусть никакие политические перетрубации не помешают тебе радоваться жизни и осуществлять все, что ты задумала.
 С Днем рождения!
*
 Яночка! Антон!* Действительно ваша свадьба стала свадьбой века.
За вас радуется не только Мурманск, а весь мир, вся сеть инета 
 Перед вами - новая страница жизни.
 Наслаждайтесь друг другом и не теряйте это ощущение сегодняшнего дня...
* ГОРЬКО!!!!!!!!!*:biggrin:

----------


## Анна Корж

Поздравляю всех с 1 мая. Желаю всем мира, тепла, уюта, только радостных и праздничных дней, голубого неба, солнца, улыбок, цветов. 
МИР, ТРУД, МАЙ!
Не забудьте завтра выйти на демонстрацию....

----------


## Лерченок

Януська, Антон с днем свадьбы!!! Самая счастливая, красивая, влюбленная пара Мурманска!!! УРРРРААААААА!!!! ГОРЬКО!!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

_ЯночкА и АнтоН ШУЛЬГИНЫ!!!_
L]

----------


## Инна Р.

Януся и Антон! Поздравляю вас! Сердечно и искренне! Радуюсь за вас! Переживаю - все ли получилось, как Януся мечтала? Так хочется, что б наша форумская невеста стала самой счастливой невестой! Хотя я не сомневаюсь, что так оно и вышло!!!!! Но все же - расскажите, как оно с все - в шкурке Жениха и Невесты? Откройте темку, думаю многим будет интересно!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Раз-два, три-четыре,
Кто шагает дружно в ряд?
in-ku комовцев с бокалом, 
Пьющих за* Яну с Антоном* отряд:biggrin:!

Наш вам девиз: Любить всю жизнь
В бизнесе, в семье - лишь в высь!!!

Ваш девиз: Четыре слова:
"Я люблю! Даёшь малого:biggrin:!!!" (ударение согласно диалекту автора на второй слог):biggrin: :Aga: :biggrin:

Форумчанин, будь на страже!
Гордо грянул ПЕРВОМАЙ, 
Потому скорее *Сильву*
С Днем рожденья поздравляй :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!!

Эх, Светланка, раз, два! 
К встрече будь готова!
Имениннице "УРА"!!!
Будь всегда здорова!!!

Эх, Светланка, два-раз!
Обаяшка ты у нас!
Мы к тебе шагаем в ногу,
Счастливой твоя пускай будет дорога :Ok: !!!

*Радости, любви, удачи, благополучия и хорошего пионерского задора по жизни и очаровательной паре, и талантливой имениннице!!!*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Вчера работала на свадьбе, и все время вспоминала, что где-то там, очень далеко от нас тоже сегодня гуляет свадьба, необычная свадьба, креативная свадьба) И все время думала, ну наверное они так отжигают, что этой энергии хватит на все свадьбы мира, которые проходят в этот день! 
Януська и Антоша! Видела вас воочую, и поэтому мне легко представить вас в праздничном наряде, желаю вам бональных, но так необходимых составляющих счастья - любви, здоровья, взаимопонимания ...... спокойствия и мудрости, ведь порой нужно всего лишь помолчать, и тем самым спасти свой брак!

----------


## tatusya

Яночку и Антона с Днем свадьбы! Счастья вам, ребята! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Всех именинников поздравляю с днюхой! Ребят, главное- здоровья!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю!!!!! 

Олю, Диму  и Светлану - С днем рождения!
 Антона и Януську - с днем свадьбы века!
 Вы самые счастливые люди! Потому что у вас есть все мы! 
А поэтому счастья я вам желать не буду - оно у вас есть! А пожелаю здоровья! Пусть вам хватает его и на самих себя и на всех кто вас окружает!!!

----------


## Курица

> Раз-два, три-четыре,
> Кто шагает дружно в ряд?
> in-ku комовцев с бокалом, 
> Пьющих за Яну с Антоном отряд


Раз в ногу! В ногу раз!
Нас много! Много нас!

Ай да Яна и Антон!!!
Всюду слышен рюмок звон!
В Мурманске и на Урале
Нынче все вас вспоминали!
Украина и Тюмень
Пьют за ВАС который день!
Весь наш Форум ждет вестей!
Фото в студию! Скорей!!! :Aga: 





> Форумчанин, будь на страже!
> Гордо грянул ПЕРВОМАЙ, 
> Потому скорее Сильву
> С Днем рожденья поздравляй


Ай да Сильва!Хороша!
И фигура, и душа!!!
Никогда ты не старей!!!

За здоровье пью скорей!!!

----------


## lezi

Яночка и Антон!
Поздравляю с самым прекрасным днем.Днем когда зародилась ваша семья.Любите друг друга не смотря ни на что и будьте счастливы.
А сейчас бокалы мы, дружно наполняем 
За любовь Януськи, мы, родней все выпиваем
Любит наша Яночка,-Антоша красавец
Так давай дружно паре крикнем-МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  Света-Сильвочка- Светлана
Ты красива, талантлива, без изъяна!
Честно я тебе признаюсь -
Я тобою восхищаюсь!!!!!

Будь всегда ты Светлячком
Освещай наш общий дом,
Будь счастлива и любима,
Вообщем, будь неповторима!

----------


## Donald

> Весь наш Форум ждет вестей!
> Фото в студию! Скорей!!!


*Просим! Просим!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

_Светик- семицветик! С Днем рождения!!!_

Счастья, здоровья, удачи, любви- сегодня и всегда!

[IMG]http://*********org/570594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Ну, вааще от жизни отстала...Януська замуж вышла?! вот это новость! Яна! От души поздравляю! Такой день! Счастья тебе, счастья на долгие годы! Го-о-рько-о-о!!!!!!

И Свету-Сильву с днём рождения!!!

И вообще народ весь форумский с Первомаем! Ура!!!

----------


## julia2222

*Сильва,* :flower: 
Ой, Ты дивчина – Полтавка!
А зовут тебя Светланка! :Aga: 
И проста, Ты, и красива,
И добра и не спесива…

*Светуль,* *с Днём рождения!* Читая твои посты всегда перед глазами образ Наталки-Полтавки ( наверное это заметно, по первым строкам моего сообщения:biggrin:). Ты живёшь в городе, где на весь мир прозвучал голос Ивана Котляревского, где жил Николай Гоголь, где встретились, полюбили друг друга и связали свои судьбы мои родители. Полтавская земля издавна славится своей гостеприимностью и радушием и, именно поэтому так спешит сейчас к вам на встречу моя сестрёнка. 
Я желаю тебе искренне всего самого прекрасного и жизнерадостного, ярких, незабываемых встреч, верных друзей, праздничного настроения. Приятных вам впечатлений от общения в реале, пожми Пупсику мохнатую лапку в честь прошедших именин kiss  :flower:  (я помнила, но не было технической возможности об этом заявить громко). Привет всем участникам встречи!  :Ok:  :Aga:  :br:  Очень ждём ваших отчётов! :Ha:

----------


## Лина М.

ВОТ ЭТО ДА!.......
Сколько именинников за последние дни!!!! Да еще и самые любимые!!!!
*Марья, Димка*, я вас обожаю, и вы это знаете. Примите самый теплый привет, самые лучше пожелания из Украины. 
*Оля-Пупс*, ты всегда юный пионЭр: и впереди планеты всей, и по задору вместе с оптимизмом. Желаю всегда такой оставаться!
*Света-Сильва*, поздравляю от всего сердца. 
А уж наши новобрачные.... *Януська - невеста!* Супер. Ждем фоты со свадьбы!
А кто у них тамадит??? Не Марья ли???

*Масяня*, ты такая молодая, и такой взрослый сын у тебя! Поздравляю и целую!

----------


## Абюл45

Сильва - Светочка, Оленька -Пупс,Марья и Дима!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! УДАЧИ,СЧАСТЬЯ И ВЕЗЕНЬЯ! ЛЮБВИ, ЗАДОРА И ВЕСЕЛЬЯ!!!
[IMG]http://a17006.******info/icon/1622114000772a53a34dfe1d2d9c75bb9a2276fb2d.gif[/IMG]

....Януся, тебя со СВАДЕБКОЙ!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ПАРЕ МОЛОДОЙ ,ДОЖИТЬ ДО СВАДЬБЫ ЗОЛОТОЙ!!!

----------


## Shusteer

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
МАРЬЯША! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ПРОШЕДШИМ ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!Прости, что с опазданием...:frown:Весь март помнила и кусочек апреля, а потом...бац-абзац-амнезия. РАДОСТИ ТЕБЕ МИЛАЯ МАРЬЯ, ВЕЧНОЙ ВЕСНЫ В ДУШЕ, ЧТО БЫ ДЕТИ РАДОВАЛИ И ДРУЗЬЯ...ТЫ САМАЯ МУДРАЯ И ЮНАЯ ОДНОВРЕМЕННО!http://*********org/535571.jpg

----------


## lezi

Сильва
Светланка,поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Не секрет,
Ты прекрасна, как в поле цветочки,
Ты желанна, как солнце весной.
Несравненны твои
Губки, глазки и щечки -
Ты всегда оставайся такой!
Пааа-здравим с днем рождения!
Поднимем настроение!
Как славно, что сегодня
Ты родилась на свет!
Большого счастья, радости,
Любви, удачи, всякой благости,
Для миленькой такой красавицы,
И огромный такой привет!

----------


## Kescha

*
Светлана* _- милая душа, 
Ты даже в имени светла! 
В нем столько трепета, тепла, 
Да и сама всем хороша! 
Легка в общении, проста, 
Но и с веселым озорством 
Стремишься сделать все с умом 
И потому средь нас - звезда! 
В твой именинный, светлый день, 
Когда к тебе благоволит 
Твой Ангел, что тебя хранит, 
Нам поздравлять тебя не лень. 
И поздравляем! Будь всегда 
Щедра на добрые дела. 
Желаем нежного тепла, 
Любви на долгие года!_

----------


## Януська

Дорогие наши и любимые форумчане!! Вы не представляете как мы тронуты, как мы счастливы, что вы все у нас есть, вы - наша РОДНЯ!!!!! Да, да...я стала сентиментальной после свадьбы и теперь не считаю все высокопарным:)))) 

Я открою тему о нашей свадьбе и опишу все там подробнее. А здесь просто хочу сказать слова благодарности, ОГРОМНОЙ!! Вам, тем кто написал здесь поздравления!

Отдельное спасибо ПИТЕРУ!!!!! Девочки и мальчики, растрогали до слез! Курочка, Алиса, Мари Эл, Иннуся, Озорная, Петровна, Лези (простите, если кого забыла:)) Наши гости были в шоке, от вашего видео-поздравления!!!!  Ваши мужья - молодцы!!! Вы действительно наши ПИТЕРСКИЕ РОДСТВЕННИКИ!!!

Света Мишкина, Калинушка, Ларико - СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДАРКИ!!!!!!! Светуля, твой корабль займет достойное место в нашей квартире! Калинчик, твой оберег в новой кухне повесим! Ларисик, с помощью твоего подарка такую замучу фоторамку, все закачаются! :))) 

Отдельное спасибо Масяньке! Хоть эта редиска так и не приехала к нам на свадьбу, но зато она в день свадьбы оборвала телефоны всем, написала поздравления, через все возможные и доступные средства связи :) И на второй день таки дозвонилась до меня с поздравлениями! :))) Целую тебя, дорогая!!! 

Спасибо Димочке-Дональду, который позвонил и поздравил с берегов Байкала. Когда я орала на банкете что нас поздравлял "Дональд с Байкала" гости подумали, что невеста видимо от счастья сошла с ума :)))

Ну и теперь о моих ЗВЕЗДАХ!!!!! Три супер-пупер ведущие, три мои самые близкие, самые родные, самые дорогие подруги!!! Вернее, нет, еще четвертый есть, но о нем позже :) 
*Хельга, Марья, Света Ясникова*!!!!

Три моих ангела-хранителя! Эти самоотверженные женщины, не побоялись провести свадьбу самой капризной, самой критичной, самой противной невесте на свете, то есть МНЕ :)))) Низкий вам поклон в ноги! Марья, ты моя сестричка! Светка, я тебя люблю еще больше, чем раньше! Спасибо вам, дорогие, что не пожалели сил, времени и денег и приехали!  Олюшка, тебе отдельное, ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИБО!!!! Без тебя вообще ничего не получилось бы!!!! 

Ну, а четвертый, конечно Светин муж - *Денис Юзепольский*!!!! Ден, в тебя просто влюбилась вся женская часть (да простит меня Светка, мы ни на что не претендуем :)))))

А еще, спасибо!  Боната, Сюрприз, Татуся, Ольги шоумама, Оптимистка, Люда Пухова...
Дорогие, очень боюсь кого-то не назвать и тем самым обидеть, поэтому перечислять дальше не буду, просто знайте, что мы услышали и запомнили теплые слова каждого из вас! И вы не представляете как нам было гордо перед родителями, когда девчонки-ведущие начали перечислять географию городов из которых пришли поздравления, от Риги до Улан-Уде...И я сказала Антону: Ты знаешь, наверное мы совсем не плохие люди, если нас поздравляют столько друзей!!!

----------


## Лана10

Маме в день ЮБИЛЕЯ!!(сочиняла сама...)

Сегодня в Юбилей твой небольшой,
спешим поздравить мы с душой.
всех нас теплом ты обогрела,
И любишь всех до беспредела...

Дети,внуки,сноха,зять
Все хотят тебя обнять,
все хотят тебе сказать,
что ты лучшая в мире МАТЬ!!!

Нас образумишь,рассудишь,
но иногда и побранишь,
поможешь нам душевно и морально
Иногда и материально!!

за все.за все спасибо говорим!
За все,за все тебя благодарим!!
за чуткие руки,за доброе слово,
за щедрое сердце и ласковый взгляд,
За переживания,тревоги,
мы поклонимся низко в ноги...

подарим мы свои подарки
и выпьем все по полной чарке
За доброту,души красоту...
А пожелаем мы здоровья.
Его никак не подаарить.
а твои хлопоты,заботы
спешим на всех мы разделить!!

мамочка,любимая,родная!!
не болей и не старей
А мы прийдем к тебе все вместе
встречать столетний юбилей!!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

Светочка Сильва, моя дорогая! Хоть и с опозданием, прими мои поздравления с днём рождения! Я рада, что знакома с тобой в реале. Я помню наш ночной поход к морю и наши разговоры, которым небыло конца. У меня было такое впечатление, что я знаю тебя всю жизнь. Спасибо тебе за всё!!! Пусть в твоём доме всегда царит счастье, пусть все будут здоровы, а от заказчиков не будет отбоя! Надеюсь наша встреча была не последней.

[IMG]http://*********org/558194.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

*Януська*,
 Яночка, хоть и с опозданием , но тя тоже поздравляю вас. Посмотрела фотографии - ты оооочень красивая!

----------


## julia2222

* eva-prazdnik,*
Я знаю, очень повезло, что в жизни у меня есть Ты - 
Та, кто хранит мои секреты и знает все мои мечты!
Та, с кем, не смотря на возраст, дружила с самых первых дней,
И чем взрослее мы с тобою, тем я люблю тебя сильней!!! :flower: 

Ленчик! Когда-то Андрей Макаревич пел: «Двадцать лет – ты в жизни на пороге, 25 – уже на пол пути. Тридцать лет – пора подбить итоги…» И вот я хочу подбить итоги первой трети твоей активной жизненной дороги (не зря же у нас с тобой кровь Кубанских казаков и прадеды наши по 110-115 лет жили). Так вот, со всей своей бухгалтерской скурпулёзностью подсчитаю активы:
*І. Основные средства:*
1. Учёба в школе (медаль)
2. Институт (ну почти красный диплом)
3. Магистратура (с отличием!) :Ok: 
*ІІ. Необоротные активы:*
1. Свой дом (семейное гнёздышко), где тепло и уютно. :Aga: 
*ІІІ. Производственные запасы:*
1. Тьма-тьмущая реквизита для проведения праздников. :Oj: 
*IV. Уставный капитал!* 
1.Любимый и любящий супруг Вячеслав, он же гроза Кировоградских чинуш-взяточников, он же надёжное плечо и широкая спина, за которой можно спрятаться, он же верный соратник в борьбе и просто настоящий мужик!!!  :Aga: 
*V. Бесценный капитал!* 
1. Любящий сын, ещё  такой маленький, но уже достаточно самостоятельный, вдумчивый, открытый и искренний.  :Aga: 

И вот, с сегодняшнего дня, у тебя начинается самый интересный период в жизни! Когда мудрость, опыт, сила, знания идут нога в ногу. Когда устроен быт и сделан выбор приоритетных жизненных  задач! В добрый путь! Бодрости, здоровья, удачи, радости, достатка, энергии, света, вдохновения, улыбок, успехов, доброты, верности, восторга! А еще крутых подъемов, яркой жизни, силы духа, огня, желания и опьянения от счастья!
*С Днем Рождения,* дорогой мой человек!!! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Дорогие мои, всем спасибо за поздравления!!!:smile: Вчера хэппибёздили Леночку по полной программе... Бегу в тему отчитываться..

----------


## Лиля Малышка

А что ж такое? Почему до сих пор нет поздравлений в адрес *Людмилы из Рощино?* 
*С днем рождения, коллега.*
 Раз работаешь с детьми, тебе неподвластен бег времени. :Ok: 
 Здоровья и счастья личного желаю от души. До следующей питерской встречи!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## uljbka

Людочка,поздравляю тебя от всего сердца.Будь такои-же юной,милой и прекраснои.и пусть с твоего лица не исчезает твоя прекрасная улыбка. :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

С огромных удовольствием поздравляю двух симпатичных девушек, милых моему сердцу коллег:  Лену Еву  - праздник и Люду из Рощино!


Девочки!  Вы - прелесть!! 

Леночка! Такая милая, искренняя, очень гармоничная!  Сестрички Лена и Юля из Кировограда - я очень рада, что знакома с вами лично!  

Мира семье и здоровья!  А все остальное - приложится!  



Люда!!  Я помню как ты волновалась, когда в образе коровушки Буренушки нас поздравляла в Райволе со старым Новым годом!!  Всем принесла подарочки!!  (мне достался браслет, а я обменялась с Леной Лучиком Доном на духи). Вот я этими духами смаковала!!  Это был пробник, всего  на 3 банкета хватило!!!

Спасибо, дорогая Люда, за приздник и за удивительно - приятные воспоминания  о Рощино, о форумской встрече, о поздравлении!!!!!


С Днем рождения!!  И берегите себя!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Людочка!!!*
Сегодня у тебя ДЕНЬ рождения!!! Обнимаю тебя, целую, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!
Я рада, что ЗНАЮ тебя! Ты - замечательный человечек! Добрая и искренняя!!!
У тебя на страничке Вконтакте написана цитата: "Твори добро на всей Земле"
Мне кажется, она удивительно точно отражает ТВОЮ сущность.
Ты именно ТАКАЯ ... ТВОРЯЩАЯ добро...
А еще ты ОЧЕНЬ красивая и БЕЗУМНО обаятельная!
Оставайся всегда такой!!!
И ДО ВСТРЕЧИ В РОЩИНОООООО!!!!!!!!!!

Прими от меня подарочек...)))

----------


## Курица

*Люда!*Торжественность момента требует высокопарности слога...Извините за большие буквы-спешу в школу, поэтому-копирую:
В СЛОВАХ НУ ПРОСТО НЕВОЗМОЖНО
ВАС ОПИСАТЬ. ВЫ – ИДЕАЛ!
ТУТ КЛАССНЫЙ ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ ХУДОЖНИК,
ЧТОБ ВАШ ПОРТРЕТ НАРИСОВАЛ.
ТУТ НУЖЕН БЫ БРЮЛЛОВ ИЛЬ РЕПИН,
НУ, НА ХУДОЙ КОНЕЦ – КРАМСКОЙ.
ПОРТРЕТ ВЕДЬ НУЖЕН НАМ ТАКОЙ,
ЧТОБ БЫЛ, КАК ВЫ, ВЕЛИКОЛЕПЕН.
ЧТОБ ЯРКО КАЖДАЯ ЧЕРТА
БЫЛА ПРОПИСАНА В ПОРТРЕТЕ.
И ЧТОБ НА НАС ГЛЯДЕЛ С ХОЛСТА
ВАШ ЛИК, БЛИСТАТЕЛЕН И СВЕТЕЛ.
КАРТИНУ Б ЭТУ ВЗЯВ ТОГДА,
ЕДВА ЕЕ КАСАТЬСЯ СМЕЯ,
МЫ ПРИНЕСЛИ БЫ ВАМ СЮДА,
И ПОДАРИЛИ Б К ЮБИЛЕЮ.
УВЫ, ХУДОЖНИКИ СЕЙЧАС
НЕ ТЕ. ЧТО БЫЛИ, К СОЖАЛЕНЬЮ,
МЫ САМИ НАРИСУЕМ ВАШ
ПОРТРЕТ. МЫ СМОЖЕМ, НЕТ СОМНЕНЬЯ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1100400.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

_Людочка, дорогая! Как хорошо, что мы с тобой познакомились! Ты в реале такая красавица!!!!!!!!!!!! И теперь смотрю на фотографии и постоянно вижу твою улыбку! Ты светлый человек! Желаю тебе всех земных благ! Пусть тебе во всем сопутствует удача!_

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********ru/1129859m.jpg[/IMG]
*ЛЮДОЧКА!!!Поздравляю тебя от всего сердца С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!    Любви,здоровья, благополучия , удачи!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*ЛЮДОЧКА ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !*


Люда, Людочка,  Людмила — 
Всем знаком твой образ милый:

Ты собою хороша, 
И светла твоя душа,

И умна, и справедлива, 
Ну, еще самолюбива...

Никогда ты не скучаешь, 
Знаешь, чем себя занять.

Пожелаю много новых 
Увлечений отыскать!

Ах, Людмила, Люда, Мила, 
Будь же ты всегда такой —

То серьезной, то игривой, 
Но любимой, дорогой!

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка, Ева- праздник!* Какой же ты себя праздник устроила сама, подарив себе поездку в Полтаву. Как я за тебя рада. Встреча юбилея в таком кругу народа-это нечто!
Принимай и от меня поздравления от всей души.

*Людочка!* В скайпе я тебя поздравляла в числе первых. Дублирую здесь Смотри почаще в небо и стремись к звездам. Одна из звезд-лично твоя.
 С Днем рождения!

----------


## чижик

Леночка! ( Она же -Ева, она же - Праздник) С днём рождения! Удачи тебе во всём!

----------


## Суперстар

*Леночка-праздник!
Людочка!*
С днем рождения вас! Пусть исполнятся все мыслимые и немыслимые ваши желания!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Дорогие мои форумчанки, с теми, с кем знакома, и те, чьи аваторки, как фотки подружек! Я от всей души благодарю вас за теплые слова, за тот водопад поздравлений, который я получила в свой юбилей!  Я всегда на людях-человек веселый, оптимистичный.  Когда одна-думаю, работаю с мыслями своми, вообщем, картинка тусклая...  Сегодня  я так часто таращила глазоньки, чтобы не плакать от радости, от чувст, которые меня переполняли  и   поняла, что определенный рубеж  я не перешагнула, я его перепорхнула..  У меня выросли крылья...  Желание  быть   такой, какой  я нужна! А именно, человеком, с которым легко, который своей энергией  может поделиться.  Я сегодня не могла помыть посуду, потому что сыпались поздравления....Я  не ожидала...Это безумно приятно!  Мое сердце  полно любви к людям, а значит и к вам!   А все, что мне пожелали--беру двумя руками и только лишь для того, чтоб было  чем поделиться с тем, кому это будет нужно! Спасибо, мои  дорогие!Я сегодня помолодела...А еще сутки назад...ровно в 12 часов(я, понятно, уже  без макияжа)муж  одевает мне на шею жемчужное ожерелье и приговаривает:"Ну, наконец-то ты стала похожа на пятидесятилетнюю..."  Сразу появилось желание, отчебучить что-нибудь  семнадцатилетнее...Сдержалась...Но целый день летала  и порхала, настроение  отличное, подарки очень симпатичные...Вообщем, всем большое спасибо!  Помогли мне пережить юбилей!  Теперь жить, творить, не тужить!

----------


## optimistka17

> Помогли мне пережить юбилей


Неправильные слова говоришь.
 Юбилей не переживают ...Им наслаждаются.
ИМХО

----------


## lezi

Людочка!
Поздравляю тебя,моя дорогая с юбилеем!
Счастья тебе без меры
Любви,богатства и веры.
Надежды,здоровья и настроения игристого
И солнышка в небе лучистого.
Ты самая обоятельная,добрая,готовая всегда прийти на помощь.Спасибо,что я знаю такого замечательного человечка.Удачи тебе и щедрых клиентов.!!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1090669m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Людмила, Леночка - девочки, вы замечательные, славные СОЛНЫШКИ на нашем форуме. Пусть сияют ваши лучики-глаза СЧАСТЬЕМ и ЛЮБОВЬЮ. Желаю Благодати, радости, достатка во всём!!!!!!! крепок целую ОБЕИХ!!!!*

----------


## nanewich

Дамы и господа. Сегодня праздник у людей благодаря которым мы все можем находиться на форуме и быть на связи друг с другом. 
День работников радио, телевидения и связи.
Поздравляю всех нас связистов, надеюсь я не один на форуме, с нашим проффесиональным праздником. Пускай у нас будет много много здаровья, удачи и счастья.
За связь без брака :Pivo: .

----------


## Мэри Эл

*zum65*,
*Людочка!
 Прими мои запоздалые поздравления!
Оставайся всегда такой же очаровательной и жизнерадостной. Желаю только солнечных дней в судьбе! Пусть всё, о чём мечтается - сбывается!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/1139065.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня, накануне великого праздника, празднует свой День Рождения Иринка *maksimum*...
С чем я её и поздравляю!!!
Счастья, удачи по жизни и исполнения "мечт"!

----------


## optimistka17

*Ирочка Максимум!*Как точно твой ник отражает твою сущность
 Ты хочешь всего по максимуму.
 Максимальной отдачи от работы, масимального женского счастья, максимального самовыражения и самореализации.
 Так пусть же будет не только в день рождения максимальное вознаграждение!
Крепкого здоровья тебе , счастья безмерного и хорошего настроения желаю от всей души!:biggrin:

----------


## Абюл45

Прекрасных и замечательных девочек Людочку, Леночку и Иришку, поздравляю от всего сердца  с Днём рождения!!! Удачи, любви и весенного настроения! И пусть по жизни вам всегда светит, только путеводная звезда!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!

Совсем  скоро, буквально  через  несколько  часов, наша  страна  будет отмечать праздник   9 мая

Нет ни одной  семьи в нашей  стране, которой  не  коснулась бы война. Мы помним, мы скорбим по  павшим, мы  оплакиваем ушедших, но  и гордимся  нашими  людьми. Пусть  ни  мы, ни  наши  дети, ни  наши  внуки  не  испытают того, что  довелось  пережить  нашим  дедам  и  прадедам. И, совсем  не  важно, в  какой  стране  мы  живём, и  на  каком  языке  говорим!  Язык  МИРА  один  для  всех!

МИРА! СЧАСТЬЯ! ВЕСНЫ!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Поздравляю всех с наступающим праздником- ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!

к сожалению в нашей стране только этот праздник можно назвать всенародным, это единственное событие нашей страны ,где мы объединены общим настроением и гордостью за своих родных и близких!*




*МЫ ПОМНИМ!  МЫ ГОРДИМСЯ!*

----------


## Абюл45

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ПОБЕДЫ, ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ!!!

----------


## Irishka

Дорогие мои! С праздником всех,с Днем Победы! Действительно это праздник, который еще объединяет наши бывшие 15 республи, 15 сестер! Мира всем, добра и благополучия! Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Kescha

*C Наступающим праздником 9мая!

Вас и всех ваших родных и близких !!!!*

_9 Mая!

Пусть небо будет голубым,
Пусть в небе не клубится дым,
Пусть пушки грозные молчат
И пулеметы не строчат,
Чтоб жили люди, города...
Мир нужен на земле всегда!_

----------


## Kescha

*Праздник скорби со слезами
И гвоздиками в руках.
День Победы!!! Будет с нами,
Светлой памятью в сердцах.
Праздник скорби и печали
С сединою на висках,
Наши деды побеждали,
Погибая на фронтах.
Праздник - памяти погибших,
В изнурительной войне.
Своей кровью заплативших.
За СВОБОДУ на земле.
Праздник скорби со слезами
И могилами родных,
Будет жить под небесами,
В обелисках золотых*

----------


## uljbka

С ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ РЕБЯТА.



а девочек с Германии  с днем матери,который тоже празднуется в этом году 9 мая
кто хочет послушать песенку о маме ссылочка ниже,меня пробивает до слез

http://files.mail.ru/67TIKN

----------


## Кудряшкина

Поздравляю всех с нашей великой победой!!! В этот день трудно сдержать слезы!!! 



Песня о наших героических женщинах!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Sx0...eature=related

----------


## Озорная

С днем Победы нас всех,  и в первую очередь, наших дорогих ветеранов, наших дедушек, бабушек, мам и пап!!!!

Дай Бог нашим детям, внукам и правнукам никогда не испытать тех ужасов войны, которые выпали на долю старшего поколения!!!

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1121451.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

Всех с праздником Великой победы!

Победы День - день радостной печали.
Смешались в нём веселие и грусть,
И память, как вернувшихся встречали,
Писавших:"Жди меня и я вернусь..."
Не все смогли исполнить обещанье,
Иных в пути остановила смерть,
Мы их должны исполнить завещанье,
Дожить и долюбить и дотерпеть,
И докурить остаток сигареты,
И сохраняя жизнь своей планеты,
О тех, кто отдал жизнь, не забывать.

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1138851.jpg[/IMG]
Поздравляю вас, дорогие форумчане!
  Всё, что связано с войной - отдается болью в сердце. В детстве всегда  в этот день пела в хоре военные песни. И сегодня спою. 
С днём победы!

----------


## Уралочка

Дорогие мои форумчане,
С ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!!!!

Чествуем погибших и живых,
Тех, кто пал, Отчизну защищая,
Имена навек запомним их,
Жизнь они свою за нас отдали.
С каждым годом все короче ряд
Очевидцев тех боев кровавых,
Пусть же взрывы больше не гремят,
Не тревожат застарелой раны.
Ваш геройский подвиг не забыть,
Пусть года бегут неумолимо,
Но сирени бархатная кисть
В вашу честь цветет неопалима!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1115299.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

День Победы - праздник всей страны.
Духовой оркестр играет марши.
День Победы - праздник седины
Наших прадедов, дедов и кто помладше...
Даже тех, кто не видал войны -
Но ее крылом задет был каждый, -
Поздравляем с Днем Победы мы!
Этот день - для всей России важный!

----------


## Ная

Всех с Днем Победы!С Праздником!

Пусть будет мир!

Пусть пулемёты не строчат,
И пушки грозные молчат,
Пусть в небе не клубится дым,
Пусть небо будет голубым,
Пусть бомбовозы по нему
Не прилетают ни к кому,
Не гибнут люди, города…
Мир нужен на земле всегда!

----------


## Shusteer

*ЛЮБИМЫЕ МОИ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! ДРУЗЬЯ ПОДРУГИ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС САМЫМ СВЕТЛЫМ И СВЯЩЕННЫМ - С ДЁМ ПОБЕДЫ! УРААААА!*

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********ru/1139897m.jpg[/IMG]
*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ!!!!*
*ЧИСТОГО ВАМ НЕБА НАД ГОЛОВОЙ!!!*

----------


## Fomkina

Дорогие Жители форума,С Праздником Вас и ваши семьи!!!Будьте счастливы!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Поздравляю всех с самым главным праздником!
Пусть будет мир в душах, в семьях, 
на всей Земле!
С Днём Победы, друзья!*

----------


## Крымчанка

С праздником ПОБЕДЫ, дорогие форумчане!!!
Сегодня смотрела прямую трансляцию парада ПОБЕДЫ из Москвы. Ком в горле, слёзы на глазах. Это, действительно, самый ВЕЛИКИЙ ПРАЗДНИК!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1139893.gif[/IMG]
До сих пор помню из школьной программы. Дрожь по телу. 

Помните! 
Через века,
            через года, — 
помните! 
О тех, 
кто уже не придёт 
                  никогда, — 
помните! 

Не плачьте! 
В горле
        сдержите стоны, 
горькие стоны. 
Памяти
       павших
              будьте
                     достойны! 
Вечно 
достойны! 

Хлебом и песней, 
Мечтой и стихами, 
жизнью
       просторной, 
каждой секундой, 
каждым дыханьем 
будьте 
достойны! 

Люди! 
Покуда сердца
              стучатся, — 
помните! 
Какою 
ценой 
завоёвано счастье, — 
пожалуйста,
            помните! 

Р. Рождественский.

----------


## лека

Дорогие Форумчане ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! С ВЕЛИКИМ ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!!
Всего хорошего Счастья ! Здоровья! Любви!

----------


## jpligunova

*ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ ПОБЕДЫ!*[IMG]http://*********ru/1119425m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лерченок

С великим праздником, с днем Победы!!! Вечная память героям!

----------


## Sens

С Днем Великой Победы, дорогие! :flower:

----------


## чижик

А ещё сегодня день матери.И я всех мамочек поздравляю! Здоровья и счастья нашим деткам!

----------


## olehka

Дорогие мои! От всей души поздравляю всех с праздником Победы ! 
У нас в Севастополе прошёл парад ветеранов,весь город вышел на улицы и поздравлял ветеранов, слёзы стояли в глазах, глядя на них, они так мужественно и гордо шли, многих поддерживали дети, внуки, но они шли, стараясь держать строй, глядя на людей, которые их поздравляли и кричали "Ура".Их осталось уже так мало..
Сердце просто переполняло от чувств...

----------


## Курица

"Она идёт по жизни, смеясь..."
О ней Макаревич написал песню...
Она встречает сегодня свой совершенноНЕлетний, а весенний юбилей...
Я о той, которая "балдеет от Форума", а мы - от ее молодости, гостеприимства,озорства и вездесущности!
Наташа *Озорная!*
С праздником!
Ты знаешь, "не могу я тебе в День Рождения дорогие подарки дарить, но могу в эти ночи весенние фотофильмы в твою честь творить..." :Aga:  
Выставила его к *Ире-Ветру* в темку- страна должна знать своих героев! :Oj: 
_Всё прожитое времечко я соберу однажды, 
Переберу по бусинке, по цвету разложу
И ни одна из бусинок не повторится дважды.
Я их, такие разные, надену на струну.
Сначала будут мелкие - из детства, голубые,
И гладкие такие, на вид и под рукой,
А эти чуть побольше - из юности, стальные,
Их жизнь закалила и цвет у них стальной.
А дальше, как мозаика: то серые, то белые
И по размеру разные - от малой, до большой.
Но на струну их тоже, хотя ещё не спелые,
Они ведь мои кровные и прожитые мной.
Теперь пошли ровнее - янтарные и светлые.
Положишь их в ладошку - от них идёт тепло.
И почему-то грустные, как песни недопетые,
Я эти песни допою всем недругам назло...
Вот бусинки кончаются, я добавляю новые,
Теперь уже неспешно, за сутки по одной.
Какими они будут?...Белые? Багровые?
Перебираю чётки я, что низаны Судьбой!_
Живи долго и счастливо. Не огорчайся и не огорчай Володю. Не болей и не хандри.
Ведь МЫ ж - с ТОБОЙ!

----------


## Олеч

Я хоть лично и н знакома с именинницей , НО ....
Желаю радости всегда
И настроения бодрого,
Не знать печали никогда
И в жизни всего доброго.
Никогда не унывать,
Не видеть огорчения
И дни с улыбкой начинать,
Как в этот День Рождения!
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Наташенька!
Светлый наш озорной человек!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ!!!

Очень рада, что знакома с тобой!*

----------


## Анюша

Наташенька, Озорная!!!! С Днем рождения!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1160241.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

*Озорная*, 
*Наташенька!* *С Днём рождения!* :flower:   :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо тебе за оптимизм, за умение понимать людей и замечать их достоинства! :Aga:  С тобой общаться легко и радостно. :Ok:  Оставайся всегда таким же душевным человеком! Здоровья, успехов, удачи и отличного настроения! :Aga:

----------


## Абюл45

Милого, ОЗОРНОГО человечка, НАТАШЕНЬКУ, поздравляю с ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!! Я знакома с тобой только в инете,но чувствую твою добрую энергетику, и надеюсь когда нибудь обязательно с тобой встретиться в реале. СЧАСТЬЕ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, УДАЧИ, ЛЮБВИ ,я желаю тебе в эти прекрасные дни!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

[IMG]http://*********ru/1155125.jpg[/IMG] Наташенька, поздравляю от души тебя с Днем рождения!  Спасибо судьбе, что свела с таким человеком, как ты, с доброй , милой, озорной! Пусть рядом с тобой всегда будут мир, любовь, понимание!  Здоровья тебе, оптимизма неиссякаемого и восхищенных глаз Володи(прямо с раннего утра...)!

----------


## Колесо

Наташа,озорная наша, с днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1135695.gif[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Наташа, с днём рождения! Восхищаюсь тобой, истинной жительницей С. Петербурга. Вот какими я всегда представляла питерцев, очень культурными, умными, доброжелательными, корректными. Ты такая и есть. Спасибо, что хранишь в себе эти черты. Счастья тебе, мой дорогой человек!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1145920.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Наталья, прими и мои поздравления!  Пусть счастье тебе не перестаёт улыбаться. Ты полна оптимизма и дружелюбия. Рада знакомству с тобой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1158215m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

*Наташа Озорная!* 
С днем рождения! Пусть в твоем доме всегда будет светло, тепло и вкусно!

----------


## maknata

Натуль! Озорная ты наша - с днём рождения!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Наташа Озорная!
С днём рождения! Живи, Наташа, хорошо!!!)))*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1166459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Наташенька! :flower:  Дорогая с днем Рождения!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Сильва,zum65,eva-prazdnik,**
Светочка, Людочка и Леночка!
Мне оооооооочень стыдно,  но я считаю, что лучше поздно, чем никогда.
К сожалению, не умею писать таких стихов, как Света писала для моих друзей, не умею сочинять таких поэм, как Леночка, но совершенно искренне и от всей души поздравляю вас, дорогие мои, красивые, умные, талантливые с днём рождения, хоть он и прошёл... По крайней мере, с месяцем я не опоздала!))))))))*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1141882.gif[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Анатольевна*,
Спасибо за теплые слова :Oj:  :Ok: !!!
А я тоже хочу присоединиться к поздравлениям *Наташи* с *Днем рождения!* 
*П**ожелаю, чтобы в твоей взрослой жизни было место озорству, чудесам и сказкам* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Наташа, милая ,дорогая Наташа*.
*Знаю, что твое имя в переводе на русский язык означает- родная.
 Как же мне приятно, что я познакоилась с тобой в реале.
 Часто вспоминаю, как ты вела экскурсию по своему родному городу, отвлеклась на мгновение и промолвила,- а здесь меня принимали в пионеры
 А буквально вчера я переложила на другое мето газету с ладошками, которую мне подарили в Питере и две ладошки выпали, потому что не были приклеены
 Одна из них от тебя.
 Я мнова перечитала и сердцем потянулась к тебе... Снова вспомнила тебя
 Тебе в жизни очено повезло У тебя- замечательный муж, ты живешь в самом прекрасном городе на свете.
Ты никогда не постреешь, потому что всегда будешь ОЗОРНОЙ!
 Поздравляю тебя от всей души....*

----------


## Kescha

*НАТАШЕНъКА , ОЗОРНАЯ ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !*









*olehka*,

*ОЛЕНъКА ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ , ТЕБЯ !*



Оля ,конечно жалко котика.
У меня у самой кошка.Прими от меня 
в подарок

----------


## lezi

Наташенька Озорная
Дорогой ты мой человек! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рждения!
Рада что мне посчастливилось узнать вас с Володей.Побывать у вас в гостях.Окунуться и наслаждаться вашей заботой,гостеприимством и вниманием.От всей души желаю тебе здоровья,молодости души,озорства и конечно же благополучия.А еще чего ты сама себе желаешь.И пусть задуманное все свершится,ведь ради этого и стоило родиться!!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/30126m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорвалась до интернета. Яду мне, яду! 

*От всей души поздравляю всех именинников*,  которым не сказала добрых слов за месяцы моего отсутствия. *Счастья вам всем, берегите себя и своих близких!*


Сегодня день Рождения у Человека, которого я бесконечно уважаю, искренне люблю и чью дружбу очень ценю. Ура!!! Макната, я первая!!!

*Дорогая Наташенька, милая дирехторша! 
Цветы, подарки, поздравленья,
Потоки добрых слов не счесть...
Я ж говорю тебе тихонько:
"Спасибо, друг мой, ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ!*

----------


## Shusteer

*наташенька-озорная!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1154958m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть жизнь долгая тебе даруется судьбой
Пусть дом твой полнится родными голосами,
И любящими, тёплыми глазами
Пусть освещается твой путь земной...

----------


## Ларико

*Наташа Озорная, Светочка Сильва!!!!* Дорогие мои! Хоть и с опозданием, но поздравляю вас с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Желаю сиять! Желаю улыбаться и быть счастливыми!!!! :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

*МАКНАТОЧКУ-НАТОЧКУ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1174400m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Наталья! Дорогая моя Макнаточка!*
Неужели я третья,которая поздравляет тебя *с Днем рождения?*
*Повезло так повезло...*
 Выбора нет- *Любви тебе огромаднейшей* со стороны мужа, дочери, коллег по работе, начальства и клиентов.
*Любви всепоглащающей и радующей тебя*
*Любви для наслаждения и удовольствия.*
*Искупайся в любви в День рождения и сохрани любовь на долгие года!* :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*Так с днем рожденья, дорогая! 
Пусть светел будет весь твой путь 
И сердце устали не знает... 
Тебя мы любим. Не забудь!*

----------


## Касатик

:eek: Не была на Форуме сутки, а тут дела такие!!!!
Сватьюшка, Наташенька *Озорная*, с Днем рождения тебя, солнышко!!!
Будь здорова, счАстлива и весела! Ну, то есть, такая, какой я тебя в реале и узнала!!!
Принимай подарок:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1166238m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю двух Наташей! 
И желаю в жизни вашей
Много творческих затей,
Много искренних друзей,
Чтоб на все хватало Вас!
Жизнь была не без прекрас!
Чтоб семья вам помогала,
Посты на ночь вам читала...
Те что пишем невпопад 
По сто тысяч раз подряд...
Вы Наташи - молодцы! 
Вы таланты и бойцы!
Мы горды знакомством с Вами!
И кричим вам ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!

Ой, рифмочка хроманула...

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Наташа ( она же Маг - Ната)!

Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Пусть в твоей душе всегда будет нежный и цветущий май!
Пусть каждый день радует новыми открытиями и свершениями!
Пусть с каждым днем растет список друзей реальных и виртуальный!
Пусть будет всё так, как ты захочешь!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1141765.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

*Наташа С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Желаю ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ, УДАЧИ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/133719m.jpg[/IMG]
Цвети и радуй нас , своими работами!!!

----------


## юрик71

*maknata*,

----------


## Петровна

Наташа- Макнатушка!
С днем рождения, дорогая!
Желаю тебе море счастья, любви, удовольствий и  конечно новых встреч....
[IMG]http://*********ru/1115056.gif[/IMG] 
... у моря!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1135536.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Ой, здорово, что я не опоздала!
Наташеньки, с днём рождения!
Наташа Озорная, от души поздравляю с твоим праздником, с днём рождения.
Думаю, что и я когда - будь смогу сказать "Как здорово, что я знаю тебя не только по форуму, но и лично!" Всё впереди!!! Всего самого наилучшего тебе! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1161160.gif[/IMG]

*Наташенька maknata, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
От меня и от Аркадия!
Пусть у тебя будет всё, что ты захочешь!!! Восхищаюсь тобой! 
Спасибо за встречу в Песчаном!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1125320.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

НАТАЛЬЯ!
Поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1152975m.jpg[/IMG]
И совсем не важно,сколько тебе лет, важно, что пионерская зорька звучит в душе, не замолкая, моторчик твоего "Карлсона" работает бесперебойно-в этом убедились все, кто был в прошлом году в Крыму!, что есть еще порох в пороховницах (об этом говорят все твои многочисленные поездки-круизы-встречи)...

Я точно знаю, что такое “жить”, -
беречь все чувства, данные нам Богом,
трудиться, отдыхать, детей растить,
идти вперед по выбранным дорогам…

Я точно знаю, что такое “жить”, -
не только брать, но отдавать с лихвою,
не только близким - людям всем служить,
и этим возноситься над собою!

Я точно знаю, что такое “жить”, -
ведь жизни смысл – не жертвовать ничем,
все испытать, любить, любимым быть, -
как это важно и доступно всем!

Я точно знаю, что такое “жить”, -
ведь мы живем в сердцах своих любимых!
Нам жизнь дается только, чтоб любить,
искать любовь и не промчаться мимо…

Я точно знаю, что такое “жить”, -
принять, что нам отпущено судьбою,
мгновеньем каждым в жизни дорожить,
а не считать всю жизнь сплошной борьбою…

Я точно знаю, что такое “жить”,
и жизнь свою готов прожить сначала…
но, что ушло, того не возвратить, -
жизнь не корабль, отплывший от причала!

_(стихи В.Евсеева)_

----------


## Озорная

Дорогие мои и горячо любимые девчонки! Извините, ради Бога, что благодарю всех вас с опозданием! Закрутилась, чуток.
Низкий вам поклон за тот позитив, который я испытала за последние дни, благодаря вашим теплым словам в мой адрес.

*Курица*
Танюша, милый мой человек, спасибо большое за фильм, песню и стихи. Я плакала и смеялась одновременно, испытывая неповторимые эмоции! А еще спасибо, что ты у меня есть!!!

*Олеч*
Олечка, спасибо за пожелания, надеюсь увидеть тебя и познакомиться лично, а не только по твоему симпатичному ролику.

*Мэри Эл*
Элечка, спасибо, дорогая! А я-то как рада, что мы с тобой знакомы!!! Приезжай чаще! 

*Анюша*
Анечка, спасибо за поздравление! Очень рада была бы с тобой познакомиться!

*julia2222*
Юлечка, солнышко, спасибо за добрые слова. Мне очень приятно! Приезжай в Питер, знакомиться будем в реале, а то, по переписке нельзя тебя заобнимать!

*Абюл45*
Любаша, спасибо, я очень тронута! Сама хочу познакомиться с тобой! Приезжай на зимнюю Тамадею!

*zum65*
Людмилка, миссис очаровательная улыбка, спасибо огромное, всегда рада тебя видеть и слышать!

*Колесо*
Танюша, спасибо! Открыточку твою утащила к себе в загашник!

*VETER NAMERENJA*
Ириша, солнышко, спасибо за такие добрые и теплые слова. Засмущала меня совсем.
Всё, что есть во мне хорошего – заслуга родителей….

*Ладушка*
Ладушка, спасибо за поздравление! И я рада знакомству с тобой. Надеюсь на новые встречи!

*Суперстар*
Танюша, спасибо за «вкусное» поздравление! Когда снова встретимся?

*maknata*
Натуля, тезка, спасибо! Ужжжасно хочу с тобой познакомиться!!! Твой ролик к 9-му мая произвел на меня неизгладимое впечатление! Такой фильм мог сделать только человек с широкой душой и добрым сердцем!

Я тебя тоже поздравляю с днем рождения! Всего тебе самого самого доброго и светлого!!!

*Анатольевна*
Инессочка, солнце моё, я обязательно последую твоему совету жить хорошо! Спасибо тебе!

*Анжелла*
Анжеллка, дорогуша моя, спасибо! Что-то ты совсем пропала, я Саше пожалуюсь, что совсем меня забыла! Привет ему передай!

*eva-prazdnik*
Леночка, спасибо! Вы с сестричкой Юлечкой мне очень симпатичны. Очень хочу познакомиться с вами!

*optimistka17*
Людочка, спасибо за такое милое поздравление! Мне очень приятно, что тебе запомнились такие мелочи, связанные с моей персоной. Я очень рада, что знакома с тобой, с настоящей оптимисткой и талантливым человеком!

*Kescha*
Леночка, очень тронута, спасибо большое! Твои картинки и стихи, такие добрые и светлые, 
всегда поднимают настроение!

*lezi*
Танюшка, дорогая моя, спасибо! Всегда буду помнить, как мы с тобой проболтали всю ночь и очень удивились, что так быстро пролетело время! Приезжай в Питер, всегда рады тебя видеть!

*Svetllana*
Светлана, так как я отношусь к разряду именинников, благодарю тебя за поздравление и добрые пожелания! ЗдОрово, что ты опять в нашем форумском строю!

*Shusteer*
Оленька, спасибо большое! Помню твои слова о том, что ты влюбилась в наш город и хочешь сюда вернуться! Приезжай, всегда рады будем тебя видеть.

*Ларико-2009*
Лара, спасибо! Ты остаешься в моей памяти, как красавица в красном!

*Касатик*
Натуля, спасибо, сватьюшка моя дорогая! Я очень рада, что у меня теперь есть такая «родственница». Надеюсь летом тебя увидеть!

*marisha612*
Маришка, гусарочка моя славная, спасибо! С большой теплотой вспоминаю наше общение на Тамадее, жаль только, что было мало времени. Очень хочу тебя увидеть снова!

*Крымчанка*
Зоечка, спасибо за теплые слова! Мы обязательно встретимся и потом будем вместе говорить: «Как здорово, что мы, наконец-то, познакомились!» У тебя очень милая и добрая улыбка на аватарке.


Ещё хочу поздравить севастопольскую Олю *olechka*  с прошедшим днем рождения и пожелать ей всего хорошего, чтобы в её молодой жизни все было романтично и прекрасно!

И извиниться хочу перед Светланой *Сильва* и Леночкой *eva-prazdnik*, что пропустила их дни рождения и не поздравила своевременно. Солидарна с Инессой *Анатольевна*, мне очень стыдно. Девочки примите мои запоздалые поздравления!!!

Дорогие мои! Приняв все ваши добрые пожелания, хочу поделиться ими со всеми вами! И пусть они вернуться к вам сторицей. Спасибо всем огромное!!! Этот праздник души я не забуду никогда!!!

ЗЫ. Загляните в Питерскую темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125375&page=51 
(Начиная с поста 742) и вы поймете, почему я задержалась с благодарностью…))))))

----------


## Озорная

*Это вам от меня*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1171417.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Озорная*,


Натусик - с днём рождения! У меня уважительная причина для опоздания - меня не было 5 дней, ездила к сыну в армию. Поэтому исправляюсь, и поздравляю всех - всех - всех майских именинниц, и желаю вам радоваться весне. Я не видела цветущих деревьев 17 лет, и уже забыла, как это здорово... Поэтому цените то счастье, которое вокруг вас, те маленькие и большие радости, которые дарит вам мир!

Ещё раз с днём рождения

*Макнату - Наташу
Иринку - Максимум
и Натусю - Озорную!*

----------


## Олеч

А сегодня День рождения у Олечки *Shusteer*
[IMG]http://*********ru/50621m.gif[/IMG]
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!Всех тебе благ!!!Пусть небо будет чистым над твоей головой и не постучится в твой дом никогда беда!!!

----------


## Сильва

Наталка, *Макната*!
От души поздравляю!!! Желаю бодрости, задора, творческих идей и оставаться таким же фейерверком энергии надолго!
Вкус пшинки до сих пор не забывается...

----------


## bulya

Наташенька - Макната  и  Олечка Shusteer поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!Желаю Вам неиссякаемой энергии, хороших клиентов!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Наташенька-Макнатушка, с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1138655.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Наташенька-Макната! Олечка Shusteer!  С днем рождения!  Только самых радостных дней в жизни!

----------


## Абюл45

Наташенька - maknata, Принимай и от меня именинный букет поздравлений от всего сердца. Желаю быть всегда на высоте, ЛЮБВИ, УДАЧИ И ВЕЗЕНЬЯ!!! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Наташенька и Оленька
Поздравляю с Днем рождения.

Чтоб всегда под счастливой звездою
Вас  судьба по дороге вела.
В доме чтоб полноводной рекою
Жизнь спокойно и мирно текла,
Пусть ваш  дом лишь друзья посещают,
Стороною обходят ненастья,
От души я добра в этой жизни желаю,
Долгой жизни, здоровья и счастья!

----------


## Касатик

Олечка *Shusteer*!
С Днем рождения!!!
Удач, любви и вдохновения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1160150m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

Наташа - *Макната*, прими мои искренние поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!
С днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1150934m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*Олечка Shusteer!* 




*
Будь, дорогая, здоровой, счастливой, 
С солнышком в сердце по жизни иди!*

----------


## Петровна

Олечка Shusteer и Галочка Боровичанка!

С Днём Рождения!!! 

СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ И  УСПЕХОВ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1134583.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

ОЛЕЧКУ *Shusteer*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1133324m.gif[/IMG]

Будь всегда здорова, жизнерадостна и удачлива. Пусть все твои мечты исполнятся! С днем рождения!

----------


## Озорная

Галя *Боровичанка,* с днем рождения тебя! Прими самые наилучшие пожелания!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1156879m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ МИЛЫМ, СЕРДЕЧНЫМ ДЕВОЧКАМ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ! НА ДУШЕ ОТ НИХ И ПРИВОЛЬНО И ВЕСЕЛО...И СВЕТЛО , И ТРЕВОЖНО ЧУТЬ-ЧУТЬ...КАК В ЭТОЙ ПЕСЕНКЕ*http:/*************.com/files/ryz690d9q[IMG]http://*********ru/1139462m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Спасибо всем огромное за поздравления, и спешу поздравить всех, кого не успела - Оля, Галя - с днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Shusteer*,
 С Днём Рождения,Оль, всего самого наиинтереснейшего....и привет от Курицы...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1165137m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка Shusteer и Галочка Боровичанка!*
Вам крупно повезло, что отмечаете свой день рождения весной, когда просыпается природа .
 Проснитесь и вы от зимней спячки 
Протяните руки к солнышку, улыбнитесь и радуйтесь кажому новому дню
И у вас все получится....

----------


## чижик

Олю, Галю и Наташу Макнату - с днём рождения!Девочки! Пожелание - никогда не унывайте!!! И пусть у вас будет всё-всё-всё! Извините, что с опозданием поздравляю, но это не важно, даже приятней, по-моему, День рождения на пару дней растягивается :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Сразу прошу прощения, что захожу в эту тему редко( как и вообще , в инет..)
Девочки, дорогие, *вы хоть и родились в мае, но дай вам Бог всю жизнь не маятся*,а наслаждаться весной и расцветом природы. Дай Вам Бог весеннего тепла и удовольствия от того,что просыпается природа.
 Хеппи безды, Наташа Макната  и все- все все...

----------


## Irishka

Наташенька! Макнатушка! Чуть не проспала такое событие! С днем рождения тебя, добрая, веселая,отзывчивая подруга! Будь счастливой! Это тебе...

----------


## Irishka

Девочки! Оля, Галя! И вас чуть не прозевала поздравить! Любви, творческих успехов. Пусть сбываются все ваши мечты!

----------


## Shusteer

> Проснитесь и вы от зимней спячки


ЛЮДОЧКА, ВОСПРИНИМАЮ ТВОЁ ПОЖЕЛАНИЕ КАК "ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ ПЕНДАЛЬ"! нАДО ПРОСЫПАТЬСЯ ОТ ДИПРЕССИИ(ужасно досадно, что в связи с пропагандой,по другому не расцениваю, кризиса упал спрос на услуги ведущих (народ тупо напивается)Будем жить и радоваться, что жизнь продолжается в окружени таких УНИКАЛЬНЫХ ПОДРУГ И ДРУЗЕЙ!!!!Это я о Вас мои любимые Форумчане :Tatice 06:  :Wink3:  :Party2:

----------


## Irishka

Иры,Ирочки, Иришки, тезки мои! С днем ангела вас! Сегодня наши именины! Будьте счастливы. Пусть жизнь дарит вам только радостные моменты. Побольше улыбок на лицах окружающих вас людей!

----------


## Shusteer

Всех Ирочек с Именинами!![IMG]http://*********ru/1240474m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

*Shusteer,* ОЛЕНЬКА, лучше поздно,чем никогда, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!! Пусть тёплое весеннее солнышко тебе улыбается всегда! Будь здоровой, будь счастливой, будь, как солнышко красивой!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Наташеньку-Макнатушку и Наташеньку Кудряшкину поздравляю с днем рождения!!!
Пусть у вас всё будет хорошо и отлично,я от чистого сердца этого желаю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1209760m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1196448m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Наталочку Кудряшкину поздравляю с Днем рождения.* *Желаю соответствовать тому празднику, который я уже много лет отмечаю- Дню пионерии.* Ведь пионер в переводе на русский язык обозначает- первый. :Aga:

----------


## Кудряшкина

Я,  как пионерка(всем ребятам примерка:biggrin :Oj: ) всегда готова! Следовать заветам старших товарищей!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1200568.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

Спасибо, Людочка! :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Кудряшкина*,
 Наташа!
Натали! Вам идёт быть счастливой, 
Удивлённой и нежной такой, 
Безмятежной, свободной, красивой, 
Вам не ведомы лень и покой. 

Окрылённой прекрасной мечтою, 
Позабывшей печали и боль, 
Сердцем любящей, словом, душою, 
Ну, а слёзы... ведь это лишь соль. 

Пресно жить - тоже вроде не в радость, 
И не сахар бывают деньки, 
Что же нужно - пустяк, капля, малость, 
Чтоб горели в глазах огоньки? 

Чтобы губы несмело шептали, 
Чтоб стучали сердца в унисон, 
Даже можно немного печали, 
Только чтоб был в печали резон! 

Чтоб дожди обходили сторонкой, 
Чтоб играли ветра в волосах, 
Чтобы нитью хрустальной и тонкой 
Вам на плечи ложилась роса...
(стихи не мои, но понравились!!!Захотелось подарить их тебе вместе с этими майскими цветами:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1183164.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

От всего сердца поздравляю, НАТАШЕНЬКУ КУДРЯШКИНУ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Ты родилась в удивительный день, в день пионерии и я, как всегда "юная" пионерка", и старшая пионЭрвожатая ,желаю тебе,Наташенька, оставаться всегда юной, горячо любить своих родных и близких и быть преданной нашему форуму!!! Будь готова?...
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Наташенька Кудряшкина  с Днём Рождения!* **
пусть глаза твои все так же ярко сияют, родные пусть почаще тебя удивляют!!!

----------


## Кудряшкина

> Будь готова?


 :Pioneer:

----------


## Кудряшкина

Спасибо, девочки!!! :Kez 09:

----------


## Кудряшкина

Dju, Джулия! Так ты тоже пионерка?! Поздравляю дорогая!!!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Наташа от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!!
этот торт,цветы и праздничное настроение ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1229292m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1215980m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1202668m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Все "ПИОНЕРКИ" сердечно приссоединяюсь к поздравлению!!!Любви и счастья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dju

> Dju, Джулия!


Да, Наташенька, я тоже пионерка :smile: Спасибо за поздравления! 
А я всегда удивлялась, почему наши суждения на одну тему так совпадают, а нами оказывается рулит одна звезда. :biggrin: С Днем рождения, дорогая! Пусть тебе всегда везет!

----------


## Крымчанка

*Кудряшкина*,
*Dju*,
Девчёночки, юные пионерочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Весны в душе, счастья в глазах. оптимизма в жизни.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1183228.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Dju*,
Джулия, у нас в Скобаристане:biggrin: цветет сирень...в этом году-вместе с черёмухой...такого я еще не помню.
 [IMG]http://*********ru/1184243.gif[/IMG]
Этот букет тебе- в честь твоего праздника,твоего Дня появления на свет.
Ты-очень интересный собеседник,Личность-это читается между строк.
Дай Бог тебе здоровья и удачи! С праздником! :Aga: С Днём всех пионеров!

----------


## Кудряшкина

> у нас в Скобаристане цветет сирень...в этом году-вместе с черёмухой...такого я еще не помню.


у нас тоже :Aga: , но я такое помню - было 12 лет назад у нас, тоже на мой день рождения расцвела сирень :smile:

----------


## Озорная

*Кудряшкина*, Наташа
*Dju*, Джулия,

Девочки, с днем рождения! Здоровья вам, в первую очередь! И пусть пионерский задор никогда вас не покидает!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1182998.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/1237289.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*Кудряшкина*,
*Dju*,
Не смогла поздравить вас девчонки с Днём рождения!!! ПионЭрского вам задора по жизни!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1206572m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Dju

Закончился этот пионерский день...такой уже печальный, но радостный, потому что в этот день не унимался телефон - звонили, писали, приезжали друзья и знакомые....Оказывается их так много  Спасибо, что среди них были все вы!

----------


## Shusteer

> Закончился этот пионерский день...такой уже печальный, но радостный, потому что в этот день не унимался телефон - звонили, писали, приезжали друзья и знакомые..


А ВЕДЬ ЭТО САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ! Внимание, Понимание, Со...Участие и тёпая волна доборы, оболакивающая тебя всю с головы до ног...правда Джулия?

----------


## Dju

Точно!Это самое ценное! :smile:

----------


## Кудряшкина



----------


## Shusteer

С ЮБИЛЕЕМ АНАТОЛИЯ (*TOLYANICH*)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1206610m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

Я *TOLYANICH*а не видела, но... кое-что читала из его постов....
Узнав, что у него сегодня Юбилей, с удовольствием присоединяюсь к нашей северянке Оле и желаю всех благ первому представителю Близнецов!
*Анатолий*! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1184100m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

Дорогие форумчане поздравляю всех с праздником святой троицы!!!!!!!Храни Вас всех господь!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1224713.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Толяныч, дорогой!*
*С Юбилеем тебя, с хорошей,доброй , весеенне- приятной днюхой* *С обретением новой порцией опыта, мудрости,зрелости и с сохранением всего, что ты имеешь* *Новички здесь на ин-ку слышат о тебе как о легенде( те, кто читает архивы МСК знают больше)* 
*Но одна "Ласточка", которую именно ты принес на Форум заслуживает того,чтобы почитали и тебя, и Лесю, которая вложила в притчу столько души и таланта*
*Будь здоров и счастлив!!!!*
*Не перестаю надеяться, что мы познакомимся в реале...:*

----------


## Олеч

*С ТРОИЦЕЙ !!!*
 Храни вас БОГ , от всех невзгод!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1234945m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ная

Лучше поздно,чем  никогда :Oj: 
С опозданием поздравляю Наташу Озорную и всех девочек у кого прошел день рождение! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Наташу ,кстати,второй раз поздравляю..То до,то после...:confused:
Обещаю исправиться:rolleyes:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1189906.gif[/IMG]
Позравляю с днем рождения   Толяныча!!!Здоровья,счастья и удачи!!

----------


## Суперстар

Анжелла! С днем рождения! Плодотворной и веселой встречи с коллегами!

----------


## Олеч

*АНЖЕЛЛОЧКА!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1211101m.gif[/IMG]
Будь такой же нежной и красивой!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

АНЖЕЛЛОЧКА, ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ТВОИ ЗАВЕТНЫЕ ЖЕЛАНИЯ ИСПОЛНЯТСЯ В ТВОЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЛЮБВИ, УДАЧИ и МНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ В ПРИДАЧУ!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Анжеллочка, будь счастлива!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

АНЖЕЛЛОЧКА!
День рождения?
Неужели?!
День такой — хоть сходи с ума!
И несем мы цветы
Анжелле.


Хоть Анжелла — цветок сама!
Пусть он будет красив и ярок
Много лет еще — жизни суть.
Ты сама нам — большой подарок!..
Вот такой же всегда и будь!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Оксанку Сенову и её Барбариков с ПОБЕДОЙ!!!!!

Как же мы за вас рады, молодчинки! так держать. Ждём отчётов в студию!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

Да, и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Сеновой и ее воспитанников.
 Какие же вы молодцы. 
Дай Бог,чтоб самые главные ваши победы  оказались еще впереди и вы будите уверенно двигаться вперед

----------


## Kescha

*АНЖЕЛЛА, дорогая, с днём рождения !*
_ничего что с опозданием, но от чистого сердца
летят поздравления к нашей АНЖЕЛЛЕ._

----------


## optimistka17

А почему нам не поздравить друг друга и себя в том числе с Днем рождения Форума ин-ку?
 По моему в самый раз...
Как здорово ,что все мы здесь когда-то собрались...

----------


## Kescha

*хорошая идея, Людмила!
Дорогие мои ,с  общим днём рождения нас всех!*


_Пусть солнце светит
В День рожденья
И голубеют небеса.
И пусть любовью окружают
Родные, близкие, друзья._

----------


## Irishka

С днем рождения, дорогие форумчане! Давайте и дальше жить так же дружно, такой же большой семьей!!!

----------


## Масяня

С днём рождения любимый Форум Ин - ку!!!

С днём рождения Маринку мазайкину, как основателя нашего сайта.

С днём рождения наших любимых модераторов, которые помогают форуму расти!!!

С днём рождения любимых форумчан, без которых не было бы Ин - ку!!!


Процветания, креативности, востребованности и всего самого доброго!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*C днем рождения, большая дружная семья!
С днем рождения, родные люди! С днем рождения мои единомышленники!
С днем рождения, самые сердечные и человечные!
Творческих идей, доброго общения, вдохновения, и море позитива всем и каждому!
В единстве наша сила!*

----------


## Olgavesna

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ НЕПОВТОРИМЫЙ ДОБРЫЙ И СВЕТЛЫЙ НАШ ДОМ! :flower: Наш ФОРУМ-наша радость! :flower: Здесь и коллеги и друзья и единомышленники! :flower: Здесь самые светлые и отзывчивые волшебники которые дарят людям праздник! :flower: Здесь уникальная школа ведущих-школа взаимопомощи! :flower: Здесь мы живем! :flower: Здесь мы творим! :flower: Здесь мы становимся сильнее и добрее! :flower: Марина Спасибо тебе за чудо которое ты нам подарила!!!! :Oj: Всем форумчанам любви дружбы творчества!!! :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

_С днем рождения, родной дом! С днем рождения родные!!! С днем рождения форум!!!Жить долго! Дружить со всеми! Творить добро! Дарить радость людям! Мы все это можем благодаря тебе - наш форум!!!_

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

С Днем Рождения, наш любимый форум!  

Ты мой самый лучший друг, подружка, советчик, психолог. С тобой очень интересно и весело! Но у тебя есть один недостаток  ........... от тебя невозможно оторваться!     

Процветания и дальнейшего роста!  

Спасибо за теплую дружескую атмосферу, позитивный настрой и море полезной информации!  

Всем-всем огромного счастья и любви!

----------


## мама Чели

С Днем Рожденья, любимый форум! :flower: 
С Днем Рождения наш дом! :flower: 
Примите наши поздравленья,
Частицу нашего тепла.
Желаем крепкого здоровья,
Уюта, счастья и добра.

----------


## Крымчанка

С Днём Рождения форума поздравляю всех форумчан. 
Всем любви, творческого вдохновения!
Давайте за наш форум
[IMG]http://*********ru/1293582.gif[/IMG]
Ребята, всех, всех с началом лета!!!

----------


## uljbka

*дорогое форумчане родители ,поздравляю ваших деток С ПРАЗДНИКОМ






Милые цветочки,
Дети всей Земли!
Мы вас очень любим,
Вы нам так нужны!

Пусть знакомо каждому
Будет слово "дом",
А отец и матушка
Вас встречают в нем.

Не болейте, солнышки,
Радость нам даря!
Будьте в этой жизни
Счастливы всегда!



*

----------


## orhideya

Всех  формучан   поздравляю  с    Днем  рождения   форума. Желаю   всех   земных  благ,  блогополучия,  успехов   в делах.А  нашему   общему   дому   мира,  любви   и   взаимопонимания!

----------


## orhideya

[IMG]http://*********ru/1296664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

С Днем рождения, Форум! С именинами, коллеги! С Праздником, Друзья!
Дай Бог нам многих творческих лет в нашем любимом Союзе Добра, Любви, Мудрости и Профессионализма!

з.ы. А еще... у нас с женой сегодня 20 лет совместной жизни.... вот...
Ленкаааааааа!!!!! Я тебя люблю!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

С днем рождения, любимый Форум!!! С днем рождения, родной дом! 



С днем защиты детей, дорогие форумчане!

----------


## Ольга-63

> А еще... у нас с женой сегодня 20 лет совместной жизни.... вот...


ДИМА!
До чего же это здорово,
Если дружная семья!
Мы со свадьбою фарфоровой
Поздравляем вас друзья!
Пусть сияют розы алые,
Только радость дарит жизнь.
Двадцать лет - года немалые.
К юбилею вам - сервиз!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1254706.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Сегодня день рождения у самой обаятельной, привлекательной, остроумной,веселой и отзывчивой, той у которой даже ник такой - *Приветик!!!*
*Юлечка,* с днем рождения тебя, дорогая моя подружка!!!Я так ценю нашу дружбу, мне так легко и приятно в общении с тобой, с тобой хочется делиться своими радостями и невзгодами. Всегда оставайся такой,какая ты есть!
Как по заказу к твоему дню рождения в моем саду расцвели мои любимые -  жасмин и пионы!!!Это для тебя:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1250461.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1294492.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/1298588.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

Танюшка меня немного опередила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Я готова запрыгнуть в экран ноутбука и оказаться рядом с этим Человеком. Сегодня день рождения у самой душевной, самой-самой доброй, самой скромной, самой лучшей девушки солнечного Казахстана! Юленька ПРИВЕТИК 1999!!!!!!!!!!! У меня все равно не хватит слов, чтобы выразить здесь свои поздравления! Таких людей, как ты очень мало! Корректных, вежливых, добрых, отзывчивых... ну мало вас таких! Как повезло тем людям, с которыми ты рядом: дочке и мужу. Как повезло твоим молодоженам, что именно ты вела их свадьбу, как повезло детям и их родителям с такой Учительницей! 
Мы тут между собой шушукаемся: "Не напрягай Юлю, она же безотказная", а я всегда напрягаюююююююю А ты всегда помогаешь! И низкий поклон и спасибо!
Пусть сегодняшний праздник для тебя будет счастливым! Пусть близкие подарят тебе свое тепло! А лично я выпью коньячку за твое здоровье, но не одна, а со всеми теми, для кого ты дорогА. 
Юля, ты - гений! И не красней сейчас. Я всегда говорю правду. Ты - лучшая! Желаю тебе огромной Удачи! Я горжусь тем, что знаю тебя, что могу общаться с тобой.*

----------


## Анатольевна

Юлечка!!!
Ну, Таня с Ларисой почти всё сказали, мне остаётся поднять третий тост - за любовь!!!
Я желаю тебе, Юль, любви - во всех её проявлениях.
Будь любима, желанна, и счастлива!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1291413.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Юлечка!!!

С днем рождения!!!*

----------


## приветик1999

*Мои хорошие и верные друзья,
Спасибо от души за поздравления!
Я счастлива, что есть вы у меня,
Вы как награда в жизни - без сомненья!
И пусть на форуме я здесь нечастый гость,
Но благодарна всем без исключенья!
И мне так грустно в тот момент, когда мы врозь…
А с вами – дорого мне каждое мгновенье!*
Дорогие девочки, *Танюша, Ларисочка, Инесса и Эльвира*, ваше внимание, слова, поздравления меня очень растрогали, спасибо вам большое, искренне спасибо от всего сердца! Этот день рождения получился по-настоящему необычным – меня поздравили такие замечательные люди!, причём многие поздравления оказались настоящим сюрпризом! *Спасибо ещё раз за то, что вы есть!*

----------


## Ладушка

*приветик1999*,
Получай сегодня 1999 плюс ещё одно, моё поздравление!
Пусть тебя всегда окружает позитив.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1281200.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Лена, прими и здесь мои поздравления!!!
  Очень хочется мне  доехать до тебя и  поздравить....*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1276083.jpg[/IMG]
*Счастья тебе  личного, успеха творческого и благополучия безграничного!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Юля! Привет тебе, Приветик, в твой замечательный праздник,- День рождения!
 Ты мало появляешься на Форуме, но есть тому причины. От этого наше ,и мое в частности, отношение к тебе ничуть не хуже. 
Находи время прежде всего для себя. Оставайся такой же замечательной женой и мамой
 Радуй молодоженов ,юбиляров своими умениями и талантами
 И научись отказывать друзьям- коллегам(хотя бы изредка) 
Живи в удовольствие , наслаждайся  каждым мгновением жизни
 Еще раз,- с Днем рождения!*

----------


## Dium

*Юля! С днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/886546.gif[/IMG]*ЗДОРОВЬЯ!* *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!* *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!* *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!* *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!* *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!* *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!*

----------


## приветик1999

Дорогие мои, спасибо!!!!!! Вот и не правду говорят, что день рождения один раз в году - у меня уже три дня получается :smile:
*Ладушка,* спасибо большое, ты права абсолютно - позитив - это то, что помогает жить классно! 
*Людмила,* - мудрые, нужные слова и поздравления, мне очень приятно и радостно! Спасибо от всего сердца!!!!
*Светочка*, как красиво!!! И празднично!!!! Про здоровье - это действительно самое важное!!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------


## Ная

[IMG]http://*********ru/1304791.gif[/IMG]
Юля,Приветик 1999, С Днем рождения!

----------


## Ольга-63

*приветик1999*, ЮЛЕЧКА, дорогая, я абсолютно согласна с девочками



> Таких людей, как ты очень мало! Корректных, вежливых, добрых, отзывчивых...


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1250559.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Юленька, спешу и я поздравить тебя с днем рождения!!!!!
 Всего самого наилучшего! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## приветик1999

*Наташенька*-*Ная*, *Оленька*, *Наташенька*- *tatusya*, спасибо, мои хорошие, вам огромное!!!!! Как приятно, как красиво, как здорово!!!!! От радости, ваших добрых поздравлений и внимания просто летаю!!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Милая, Юленька, прими и от меня самые наилучшие поздравления С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! Будь здорова, весела, будь всегда прекрасна и, конечно, никогда не грусти напрасно.

----------


## Tatiana_S



----------


## Курица

Юлечка-приветик!!!



> Юленька, спешу и я поздравить тебя с днем рождения!!!!!


Я сейчас не дома - из набережных УЖЕ уехала, а домой ЕЩЁ не приехала....но, залетев на Форум на минуточку, увидела. что у тебя был День рождения!Не поздравить тебя просто не могу, потому что ты мне очень дорога своим теплом, добротой, умом и талантом.
Дай Бог тебе всего того. что входит  в понятие счастье Женское и счастье Материнское!!!! Удачи и творчества! Радости каждодневной!
Приеду домой-обязательно скажу тебе по скайпу, чего еще желаю!

----------


## Анатольевна

Елки -палки!!! А почему Серёгу-Солиста никто не поздравляет???????????? 
А, или это у нас уже 6 июня наступило)))
Серёж, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
Успеха тебе, творческих взлётов и  полётов, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, благополучия семейного и материального.
Я очень рада, что знакома с тобой - добрым, умным, творческим человеком и настоящим джентельменом(помнишь вечную вторую полку по пути в Питер и из Питера?:wink:)!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1289125.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Почему не поздравляют? Да потому что 6 июня у нас еще не наступило...*
*Серега! Дай Бог тебе радости , исполнения каждой мечты!**С Днем рождения ,дорогой* *У Серёги все получается !Серега- молодец!*

----------


## Ларико

> Елки -палки!!! А почему Серёгу-Солиста никто не поздравляет????????????


*Потому что я со свадьбы!
И спешу-спещу поздравить Сережу-молодца с днем рождения! Приезжай к нам в Тюмень! Реально поздравим! А сейчас и здесь пожелаю всего самого хорошего в нашей работе! Чтобы ты был всегда весел, полон и идей и здоров!* :flower: 

что-то у меня пропала функция увеличения шрифта....:eek:

----------


## Суперстар

Сереж, с днем рождения! Желаю тебе всего, всего и много!

----------


## Shusteer

*"]Ведущего Солиста Классноведущего хора ведущих "IN.-KU." СЕРЁЖЕЧКУ поздравляю С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Успехов...творческих, идей...креативных,клиентов...богатых и не противных!!*![IMG]http://*********ru/1276850m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Прекрасный друг, отличный парень –
Серёга, это о тебе!
Тебя мы праздновать заставим!
Желаем радостей в судьбе,

Пускай везет во всем на свете,
В делах, работе и любви!
Пусть будет лишь попутным ветер!
Пусть планы сбудутся твои!*

----------


## BESElka

Впервые зашла на страничку и хочу поздравить всех, кто сегодня справляет свой День Рождения или отмечает именины. Здоровья, Удачи, Счастья, творческих успехов, исполнения  желаний, прекраснейшего настроения, верных и преданных друзей... Всего самого-самого-самого!.. :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Нашего полку прибыло!

У Димы из Харькова R Dima 27 мая родился сын! Наречен Антоном Дмитриевичем. 
Звонил в Харьков, папаша ну очень доволен!

----------


## solist64

*Друзья мои! Спасибо за теплые слова! Люблю вас всех!*

----------


## solist64

> Приезжай к нам в Тюмень!


Я буквально на днях буду. Смотри обещала!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*solist64*,
 :Vah: СЕРЁГААААА! Поздравляю! И всего-самого-самого, сладкого-сладкого, интимно-приятного жАлаю!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

*solist64*,
* Сережа!!! Прими наилучшие пожелания в День рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1286097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксю-ша

Сереж, так ты "близнецы" по гороскопу? Теперь понятно почему ты такой любвеобильный, "насквозь" творческий и креативный!!! Не в обиду мужчинам, рожденным под другим знаком зодиака, но "близнецы" способны быть одновременно в нескольких местах, успевая при этом делать несколько дел :Vah: 
Любви, Нежности, Признания, Благодарных клиентов и Понимания тех, кто рядом!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## solist64

> Теперь понятно почему ты такой любвеобильный


А ты как про это все узнала?

----------


## Анатольевна

*solist64*,



> А ты как про это все узнала?


Так сам же пишешь:



> Люблю вас всех!


:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

> А ты как про это все узнала?


*Поезд ходит ходуном 9 девок  - один он!*:biggrin:

----------


## solist64

*Ладушка*,
 Жена прочитала, теперь подумает черт знает что. Хотя... Пусть гордится!

----------


## Касатик

> Сереж, так ты "близнецы" по гороскопу?


Мало того! Он еще в один день с Александром Сергеевичем родился!:wink:

----------


## Петровна

*solist64*,
Сергей, с днем рождения!
Самое главное - БУДЬ СЧАСТЛИВ, остальное приложится!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1253356.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> solist64,
>  Сергей, с днем рождения!


Серёж, я не успела вчера-поздравляю сегодня!!! С Днём Рождения!!!
Удачи во всех начинаниях!
Долгих и плодотворных во всех смыслах лет жизни!!!

А сегодня праздник у дамы...нет, не так- у Дамы [IMG]http://*********ru/1282838m.jpg[/IMG]

Чернички!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Леночка -Черничка!

Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!*

----------


## solist64

Друзья! Всем спасибо за поздравления! 
*Лена Черника* - С Днем рождения. Радости тебе и любви!

----------


## Ларико

*Лена Черника! С Днем рождения! Вот стишок про бабу-ягодку все знают, что это в только в 45. А ты у нас всегда Ягодка Черничка! Так что желаю тебе женского счастья, мира и покоя в семье и мнооооооого заказов! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Сережа, Леночка! С днем рождения вас! С вами еще, к сожалению, в реале не знакома, но надеюсь! Счастья, любви, клиентов денежных и не вредных!

А Диму поздравляю с рожденим сына! Пусть растет на радость маме и папе счастливым, здоровеньким, крепким и таким же веселым, как папа!

----------


## Абюл45

Серёжа, с прошедшим тебя Днём рождения!!!!! Здоровья тебе крепкого и счастья тебе светлого!!! Улыбок и добра, чтобы крепче любила жена!!!!!!!

Леночка - Черничка! Прими самые добрые, сердечные поздравления С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Будь здоровой, будь счастливой, будь, как солнышко красивой!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

:rolleyes: От всей души, поздравляю СЕРГЕЯ !!! (solist64) Пусть в жизни будет всё без проблем!Дорога пусть будет ровной, и ведёт только вверх !!! Процветания, новых творческих идей ! Благополучия,  мира, достатка в доме !!! Пусть каждый день приносит позитивные эмоции !!! Взгляни ночью на звёздное небо...Вся планета движется в твоём ритме...:rolleyes:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Черниииичка!!! Я с опозданием, но с восторгом протягивая к тебе всеобнимающие руки! С днем рождения! Талант он и в африке талант! Твоего таланта хватает и на тамадейство и на диджейство и на дружбу бескорыстную и на всеобъемлющую любовь1 я так рада что знакома с тобою в реале!  Поздравляю!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1248076m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*ЛЕНА ЧЕРНИКА!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ !*

_На циферблате стрелка сдвинется,

но жизнь продолжится опять.

Держись бодрее, именинница!

Тебе всего лишь сорок пять!_




*
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, СЕРГЕЙ!*

_НЕ ВАЖНО ЧТО МЫ НЕ ЗНАКОМЫ, ГЛАВНОЕ 
,ЧТО У ЧЕЛОВЕКА ХОРОШЕГО ТАКОЙ ДЕНъ...._
* ДЕНъ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*
_здоровья,успехов и благополучия._

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Леночка, прими самые искренние поздравления. Любви, здоровья , вдохновения

----------


## черника

*solist64*, Сереж, спасибо за поздравления!!! От импозантного мужчины их так приятно получать!!!
*Курица*, Танюш, спасибо!!! Дама Черничка - прикольно звучит!
*Мэри Эл*, Элечка, Спасибо!!!
*Ларико-2009*, спасибо , дорогая! Твои б слова - да Богу в уши!!!kiss :br: 
*Абюл45*, Люба, поздравленья принимаю, здоровой, красивой, счастливой быть обещаю!!! Спасибо!
*marisha612*, Маришка, моя тайная питерская любовь, спасибо!!!kiss:
*Kescha*, Лен, спасибо!!! Буду держаться бодрее, ведь мне всего лишь *32*kuku
*Оксана Сенова*, Ксюш, спасибочки за поздравления!!!kiss
Дорогие мои, всем СПАСИБО!!! Читаю и слезы наворачиваются, от мысли, что как это здорово - быть частичкой нашего форума, знать, что помогут, поддержат, примут...Еще раз спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## optimistka17

*Ах, Лена,Лена, Леночка, прекрасная душа!
 Ну до чего ж ты,Леночка, мила и хороша!*
*Сорока на хвосте принесла, что у тебя сейчас период временных проблем.*  
*Зато после этого, какая же будет прекрасная жизнь!*
*Живи себе и радуйся!*
*Будь счастлива и здорова!*

----------


## shoymama

*Леночка! Поздравляю!*

----------


## приветик1999

*Любочка* и *Танюшки* мои дорогие, спасибо вам за поздравление!!!!!Люблю вас!!!!
ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ *Сергея и Леночки* - от всей души с днём рождения! Думаю вы согласитесь, что праздновать день рождение с любимым форумом это так приятно - вдохновляет, окрыляет и дарит столько радости! *Серёжа, Леночка*, это вам:

----------


## Shusteer

*ЛЕНОЧКА-ЧЕРНИЧКА!* *ПРИМИ ОТ МЕНЯ САМЫЕ ИСКРЕННИЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ! ТЫ ТАКАЯ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ ОТКРЫТАЯ И СКРОМНАЯ ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, В ТЕБЕ СТОЛЬКО ВИТАМИНА РАДОСТИ!!!ТЫ НАСТОЯЩАЯ ЯГОДКА!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1288046m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*черника*,
*Лена! С днём рождения!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1279865.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## черника

День рождения закончился, а поздравления продолжаются - и это так здорово!!! :Ok: 
У меня сейчас очень грустное состояние, а ваши поздравления немного повышают настроение. Спасибо вам всем!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1251994.gif[/IMG]
*optimistka17*, Людочка, *shoymama*, Оленька, *приветик1999*, Юлечка, *Shusteer*, Олечка, *Анатольевна*, Инесса - вам всем ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО [IMG]http://*********ru/1301149.gif[/IMG]
Как хорошо, что вы все есть в моей жизни!

----------


## Kescha

*черника*,

Леночка,прости засранку.
взяла и состарила тебя. нет мне прощения...



_я -ужасное созданье!
мне теперь прощенья нет!
я достойна накозанья.
сроком на 15 лет!
_








*
День Рожденья - дар природы.

но с горчинкою чуть-чуть.

Эх! Какие наши годы!

Главное - счастливой будь!*

----------


## Ларико

*Оленька Спирова!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Ты самая красивая фея на детских праздниках! Самая красивая снегурочка на новогодниках! Самая красивая ведьмочка... в общем ты самая красивая! Желаю тебе и двум очаровашечкам, твоим дочкам только любви! Пусть вас все любят!* :flower:

----------


## Акварелька

С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! Пусть мечты сбываются!!!

----------


## Курица

*Оленька Спирова!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1331356m.jpg[/IMG]



> Ты самая красивая фея на детских праздниках!


Пусть сбудется, что задумано!!!
Пусть любится необдуманно!!!
Пусть  терпится без страдания!!!
И чтоб не познать увядания!!!
Пусть сердце стучит в груди счастливо!!!
Пусть голос звучит заманчиво!!!
Пусть радость вообще не кончается!!!
Улыбкою день начинается!!!
Пусть  солнышко греет ласково!!!
Пусть жизнь тебе кажется сказкою!!!
Пусть дочки обнимут с любовью!!!
А прошлое сменится новью!!!
*
П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю !!!*

----------


## черника

*Оленька,* с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя, *Солнышко!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Ты действительно СОЛНЫШКО! Улыбчивая, яркая, красивая, креативная и динамичная! Пусть всё получается, всё удаётся! Радуют дочки, муж и заказчики! Будь счастлива! Всего самого-самого наилучшего тебе!kiss
[IMG]http://*********ru/1345681.gif[/IMG]

Это от нас тебе немножко подарков
[IMG]http://*********ru/1350801.jpg[/IMG]

Пьем за тебя, дорогая!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1335441.jpg[/IMG]

Не забудь поделиться поздравлениями с Любой! И поцеловать ее!

----------


## Сильва

*черника*, *Ольга Спирова!!!*
 Девчата, с Днём рождения!!! Улыбок, солнца, хорошего настроения, лёгких заказов!:smile:

----------


## maknata

Лена, Оля! С Днем рождения!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

Млиннн...опять опаздала с поздралением....
*ОЛЕЧКУ СПИРОВУ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1334432m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ная

Лена Черника!
Оля Спирова-землячка!С Днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1319120.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

*Олечка Спирова!*
С Днем рождения!!!

----------


## о-ля-ля

Галина, Галчонка-мастер дизайна!
Как шедевры создаёт?
Для меня это -загадка и тайна.
Мне такой шедевр в жизни не создать,
Поэтому буду на словах поздравлять.
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Удачи и творческих успехов!

----------


## Кудряшкина

[IMG]http://*********ru/1332110.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

*Галочка !!!*С днём рождения!!! Любви тебе большой и чистой, творческих успехов , крепкого здоровья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ты замечательный человечек!!!

----------


## приветик1999

*На форуме нашем таланту есть место -*
*С ней так всё красиво и так интересно:*
*Где только сюжеты такие берёт?*
*О чём мы мечтаем - она создаёт!*
*Всегда восхищенье, восторг и признанье!*
*Гале-galchonky мои пожеланья:*
*Удачи, везенья, любви, красоты*
*И исполнения заветной мечты!*

----------


## Курица

*Галчонок-Галина-Галенька!!!!*
Есть такое выражение:"Отдай миру всё лучшее, что есть в тебе!
К тебе вернётся всё лучшее, что есть в МИРЕ!!!"
Это о нашей Галочке, которая делится со всеми форумчанами своим талантом и мастерством!
*Галчонок!*
Я желаю тебе ,мой друг,
Только мира в душе, только света!
И поддержку надежных рук,
Если вдруг ты оступишься где-то.

Я желаю тебе Мечты,
Что ведет путеводной звездою.
Все сумеешь и сможешь ты,
Только будь непременно собою!

Я желаю, чтоб ты была счастлива
Светлым днём и в ночной тиши,
Чтобы ты была  сверхудачлива
В покореньи своих вершин!

Честных денег, азарта в крови,
Здоровья и ясности мысли!
И еще… желаю Любви,
Наполняющей всё это смыслом!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Галчонок, и здесь тебя поздравлю. С Днём Рождения! Восхищаюсь твоим талантом, твоей отзывчивостью, лёгкостью! Пусть каждая благодарность, летящая к тебе превратится в маленькую птичку, несущую тебя счастье. 


[IMG]http://*********ru/1317791.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*И я Галчонка поздравляю, и много счастья ей желаю,
Галчонка, чудо-Близнеца, Галчока супер-молодца!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1376158m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Милые девчонки, Галочка и Оленька, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Пусть каждый день и каждый час вам счастье улыбается, пусть каждый день и каждый час у вас мечты сбываются!!!

----------


## лека

Галочка С Днем Рождения !!! :016: 
 Счастья
 Удачи
 Здоровья 
Любви Любви Любви   !!!

----------


## Varvara

*Галочка, с Днем рожденья тебя!!! 
Пусть у тебя появится то, чего пока нет, но чего тебе  сильно хочется!!! И пусть это случится очень-очень скоро!!!*
 :Viannen 28:

----------


## Kescha

*ГАЛОЧКА ! Поздравляю тебя с Днюхой.
Будь счастлива, здоровья тебе и всего-всего самого наилучшего!!!*

----------


## Крымчанка

Галочка, милая наша кудесница, с Днём Рождения тебя! Извини, немного опоздала! 
Удачи тебе, любви и пусть будет всё, как ты захочешь!!! Спасибо тебе за твой талант и щедрость! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1344477.gif[/IMG]

Медицинских работников форума с профессиональным праздником!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1351645.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ная

Галочку с Днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1363941.gif[/IMG]

----------


## galchonka

*Девочки, милые спасибо вам всем за поздравления и слова теплые.. 
Спасибо Курочке, что ткнула носом в эту темку..* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1371925m.gif[/IMG]

Пошла писать отчет и выставлять фотки.. Прошло все супер-пупер!!!!
ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!

----------


## Shusteer

Ох, похоже это традиция опаздывать с поздравлениями, Но лучше поздно, чем никогда! Дорогая Галочка-солнечный лучик, С днём рождения тебя, дорогая...сколько раз ты меня выручала своими постами...Мира тебе, добра, любви..и что бы летнее настроение тебя никогда не покидало :063:

----------


## Марина Дудник

А я хоть и с опозданием спешу поздравить Галину с ником Мудряк! Она действительно мудрая и замечательная девушка! Поздравляю от всей души с днем рождения! Галочка, у тебя все получится!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Барвинка

*Юля, Юлечка,Yuli4ka!* С днём рождения тебя!
Для тебя судьба не пожалела
Красоты, фигуры и лица,
Молодость твоя у самого начала,
И не видно её близкого конца!

Красота, конечно, лишь полдела,
Главное - прекрасная душа,
Про таких, как ты, сказали:
Внутренне и внешне хороша!

----------


## optimistka17

*Галочка,* я о тебе не забыла. Просто была на море ,вне инета...Извини за опоздание...
Ты настоящая пчелка- труженница Пытаешься выполнить все фотошопные просьбы форумчан и у тебя это получается восхитительно
 А еще ты постоянно растешь... так приятно наблюдать за этим...
С Днем рождения и всего самого лучшего, что ты сама хочешь желаю от души

*Светлана*( полли)-  а ведь и у тебя сегодня день рождения.
 Ты редко заходишь на Форум. Но каждый раз, видя тебя, я вспоминаю как в прошлом году ,благодаря  твоим рекомендациям , я чуть было не отправилась вести свадьбу в столицу.(Да, не наша с тобой вина, что в последний момент молодые передумали устраивать банкет с музыкой и ведущим, а ограничиться минимумом)*С Днем рождения тебя, коллега!*


*Юли4ка!*Есть такое понятие -родственные души. Это о нас с тобой.
 Потому и поздравление тебя* с Днем рождения* оставляю на завершающий этап...
Более целеустремленного человека, чем ты , еще надо поискать...
 Ты умеешь творить и тебе не свойственна рутина.
*Дай Бог тебе в помощь во всех твоих начинаниях*
Жду тебя в гости и надеюсь на скорую встречу. 
*Ты сама знаешь как я тебя обожаю*...

----------


## Ларико

Сегодня день рождения у моей коллеги из нашего города и нашей форумчанки *СветыД.* Светик, поздравляю тебя! И чтобы в связи с переездом в новую квартиру, удача поселилась в ней вместе с тобой, твоим мужем и сыночкой! В работе больше заказов, в семье тепла и уюта, а тебе здоровья!

----------


## Фирсова Людмила

СветыД, поздравляю Вас с днём рождения! Счастья Вам, здоровья и побольше заказов. Успехов в нашем не лёгком труде. Когда видишь результаты своего труда понимаешь, что ты нужен людям. Всех Вам благ!!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Юля, Юли4ка, дорогая подруга!!! Хочу от всего сердца поздравить тебя с днем твоего рождения!!! Пожелать тебе творчества, удовлетворения в душе, и конечно же найти свою половинку, которая уже сбилась с ног, ища тебя........ Живи и радуйся, ведь жизнь так прекрасна, тем более у вас, на Украине......

Светик, я написала уже в скайп, но тут тоже хочу присоединиться к словам Ларисы, и пожелать тебе только удачи!!! ТЫ отзывчивый и добрый человек, надеюсь, что твои клиенты это ценят! Удачи тебе во всем!!!

----------


## optimistka17

А еще сегодня день рождения у *Ани,* чьи кричалки в Собственных наработках новичков покорили всех
Анечка! Счастья тебе большого- пребольшого,  творческих взлетов и благополучия...
Будь здорова и любима...
 И еще раз,- *С Днем рожденья!*

----------


## optimistka17

*C Днём рождения, Сёмушка!!!!!!!!
 Ура!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ларико

*Ирочка, Сёмушка! Прекрасный человечек! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! Ты красивая, умная, веселая, талантливая, классная и очень отзывчивая и добрая! Хорошо, что мы познакомились. Ирочка, счастья тебе!!!*

----------


## черника

Ирочка, *с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: kisskisskiss
[IMG]http://*********ru/1435987.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1433939.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1441107.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Семушка

Девочки вы мои хорошие СПАСИБО!!! Оказывается это так приятно...... сегодня целый день поздравления со всех уголков планеты!!!  Даже ухо болит от телефона.....  Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Иришка, с днем рождения*

----------


## юрик71

Ирина, Семушка!
Поздравляю с днем рождения!

----------


## optimistka17

А еще сегодня *день рождения* *у Володи*... У юного парнишки из Приднестровья.
 Вове наконец-то *исполнилось 18 лет...*
 Он ведь у нас в разделе ,как сын полка. Будем говорить,- у нас на глазах рос и набирался мудрости...
* С Днем рождения! С Днем взросления!* 
*Счастья тебе и удачи,Вовчик!* :flower:

----------


## Ларико

*Вовчик! А я и не знала, что ты такой совсем молоденький!!!
Поздравляю с совершеннолетием! Пусть твоя улыбка озаряет всю Молдову! А уж твой город пусть будет у твоих ног! От души желаю счастья!*

----------


## Volodя

*optimistka17*,
 Людмилочка!!! Огромное спасибо, безумно приятно!!! Вам отдельное спасибо за тёплое отношение, поддержку и просто за Ваши милую душу!!! Именно под Ваши розги а так же розги КУРОЧКИ, танюши у меня правильно выросли не только зубы мудрости но и извилины, за которые они держатся :biggrin:. За ВСЁ огромное Вам спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Volodя

*Ларико-2009*,
 И Вам отдельное спасибо за ваше милодушие и тёплое отношение ко мне))) Всегда если нужна помощь, могу обратьтиься, как впрочем, и ответить взаимной помощью!=))) Спасибо Вам!!! :flower:

----------


## maknata

Ира, Володя - поздравляю с днём рождения!!! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Хороший день, счастливый день, когда твой день рожденья наступает!!!

Два самых ярких и талантливых человека празднуют дни рождения, Иришка - Сёмушка, Володька - поздравляем!!!

Пусть у вас всё получается, пусть приятные сюрпризы ещё дней 5 просто так случаются, а самое главное, что вы знайте - ваши желания БУДУТ СБЫВАТЬСЯ!!! 

ПО _ ЗДРАВ _ ЛЯЕМ!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*СЕМУШКА!!!!!* ИРОЧКА!!!!
С ДНЕМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДОРОГАЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!

----------


## Shusteer

*Яркую, запоминающуюся, дико эмоциональную Иринку Сёмушку с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! 
Ирочка - солнечный лучик Пусть сопутствует тебе удача...а всё остальное у тебя есть:КРАСОТА,ОБОЯНИЕ,БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ КЛИЕНТОВ,ПОДДЕРЖКА БЛИЗКИХ И ДРУЗЕЙ.*

Володя...Поздавляю с датой и весёлого Вам дня рождения...предполагаю как в Молдове отечают совершеноЛЕТИЕ (в прямом смысле энтого слова:biggrin:)

----------


## Курица

> Яркую, запоминающуюся, дико эмоциональную *Иринку Сёмушку* с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


Отказываюсь верить в то, что *Ирине* стоко годов, скоко мне скайп сказал...На мой взгляд, она постарше нашего Воффки лет на 10!!!
Иринка, ты просто тайфун, просто смерч - по силе воздействия, просто кладезь-по глубине фантазии и просто Очаровательная женщина! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1434752.gif[/IMG]




> Именно под Ваши розги а так же розги КУРОЧКИ, танюши у меня правильно выросли не только зубы мудрости но и извилины, за которые они держатся


КАК сказал,шельмец, КАК сказал!!!
Слышу речи уже не мальчика, НО мужа!!! Если б еще помнил, что имена с большой буквы пишутся (:biggrin: :Vah: ) - цены б ему не было!!!
Последнее время наш Вова был в геологоразведочной экспедиции, добывал алмазы...А теперь ему исполнилось 18-пойдет в Армейку-опять его, наверное, редко видеть придется...
И, тем не менее, Вов- от всей моей Куриной души поздравляю тебя с совершеннолетием!!!
*Воффчик!*
_Всегда будь мужчиной, везде будь мужчиной.
Когда ты с машиной, когда без машины.
С деньгами когда, и когда ты без денег.
В рабочие дни, и когда ты бездельник. 
В театре, в кино, в ресторане, в постели.
На лавочке в парке, в роскошном отеле.
По будням суровым, по праздникам шумным.
Будь сильным, будь смелым, хоть чуточку умным.
И Кати, Елены, Татьяны и Нины...
Вздохнут и промолвят: "Вот это мужчина!"_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1401984.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*maknata*,
*Масяня*,
 Спасибище!!!  :flower: 
*Shusteer*,
 Благодарю!!! В Молдове дни рождения празднуют с большим размахом, но я праздную по-РУССКИ!!! Правда, с молдавским вином, украинским пивом, и российской водкой:biggrin::wink:

----------


## Volodя

*Курица*,
 Уж пардоньте за малую букву, просто иногда выпадают заглавные, ненарошно я))) И очено хорошо знаю, что ИМЕНА СОБСТВЕННЫЕ пишутся с заглавной буквы!)))
Геологоразведочная экспидеция временная, была... Обрабатывал полученные здесь алмазы в бриллианты. Ну, впрочем, бриллиантов нет, а военный билет есть:wink:.
Преогромнейшее Вам спасибо!!!

----------


## Sens

Ирина Семушка - от души поздравляю! День рождения грустный праздник, но я тебе желаю только радости и позитива. Вдохновения и побольше работы! :flower: 

Вова - с днюхой! Обнимаю и целую по-настоящему, в губы! (уже можно) :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> *Курица*,
> военный билет есть:wink:.


Володя! поздравляю с совершеннолетием !!! :br: 

если что - пиши адрес службы и мы тебе туда будем писать :Aga:  )))

----------


## optimistka17

*Не проходите мимо.*
*У Марины ( Зизи) сегодня день рождения!* *Не только Курган её поздравляет, а и вся наша форумская семья!*:biggrin:

----------


## Irishka

Вовчик! Хоть и с опозданием, но прими и мои поздравления! Ну и в честь совершеннолетия

----------


## Irishka

Иринка и Маринка! Вас тоже с Днем рождения! Думаю, что тут на двоих хватит

----------


## optimistka17

*Экстренное сообщение.* *Сегодня 2 июля - день рождения у ветерана Форума, у замечательного чловека,- у Светланы Шишкиной* 
Есть люди , перед которыми готов восхищении снимать шляпу. Светлана- из  их числа 

*Мудрая, добрая, женственаая и самоотверженная.*
*Ей сейчас несладко. Мама болеет и болит светланино сердечко..*
*Но ведь это же временно*  
И настанет новый день , взойдет солнышко и споют соловьи о том, какой же чудесный человек - Светлана Шишкина...
* С Днем рожденья, дорогой мой человек!*

----------


## maknata

Светуля! Поздравляю с днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Светланка - одна из самых ярких звёздочек Форума!!!

Нежная, ранимая, творческая - принимай поздравление в свой день рождения!!!

Говорила раньше и сейчас скажу - говорят, сколько человек вспоминает о твоём дне рождении - столько желаний можно загадать! Пусть твои желания обязательно сбываются, пусть тучи  над тобой будут только летнего тёплого дождика, после которого обязательно появляется радуга!

Счастья тебе от нас с Сашей.

----------


## Shusteer

*Светлану с Днём рождения*[IMG]http://*********ru/1380404m.gif[/IMG]сегдня прямо сердце чувствовало, что кого-то надо поздравить!!
А ещё *Гуньку, она тоже сегодня именниница*[IMG]http://*********ru/1427511m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЯАлекс

Света!!!
Поздравляем С днем рождения! Пусть твоя творческая энергия всегда бьет ключом! Твой талант притягивает к себе таких же талантливых! А твоя красота не увядает на радость всем нам, ТВОИМ ДРУЗЬЯМ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Светлана, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1388638.jpg[/IMG]

В этой коробке- солнечный лучик, грибной дождик, разноцветная радуга, щебет птиц, шепот листвы, прохлада родника, миллион алых роз в капельках утренней росы, красивые стихи, искренние комплименты, запыленная бутылка коллекционного вина, роскошный торт, душистые ягоды, яхта в безбрежном океане, россыпь самоцветов, любовь, интересные книги, душевные песни, тепло и забота близких и друзей, удача, хорошее настроение, вдохновение... Может что-то и забыла, потом рассмотришь сама!

----------


## юрик71

Светлана, с днем рождения!

----------


## Ларико

*Света, Мы с тобой обе ракини! Я знаю по себе, что люди (особенно женщины), рожденные под этим знаком, очень ранимые! Но зато лучшие мамы и лучшие жены! Желаю тебе здоровья! Чтобы твоя семья тебя любила и берегла! Поздравляю!*

----------


## Курица

Светлана, с Днём Рождения!!!

Дари тепло, пока ты дышишь, 

Твори добро, пока живешь. 

Жизнь набело не перепишешь, 

Родных,  любимых не вернешь. 

Чтоб жизнь свою не зря прожить, 

Во всем ты  будь незаменима. 

А чтоб счастливой в жизни быть - 

Умей любить и быть любимой. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1392724.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Светочка,с днем рождения!!! Тебе так подходит имя твое, ты - светлый человек!
  Пусть тебя окружают солнечные люди, а в душе твоей пусть круглый год будет цветущее,теплое лето!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1398868.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

А в Тюмени уже наступило 3 июля!!!

Ларико ты моя, Ларико!!!
Потому что ты с севера что ли?
Я люблю тебя сильно, не скрою!
Хоть живешь от меня далеко!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1434711.jpg[/IMG]

Для меня Ларико, Ларикошечка,  – 
Ненаглядное, яркое солнышко!
От общения с тобою тепло,
Мне с подругой моей повезло!

Я желаю тебе, Ларико,
Чтоб давалось все в жизни легко!
Путь найдется *достойный* мужчина,
Для прекрасной женщины с сыном!

С днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kley

ВАМ УЗНАТЬ ЕЁ ЛЕГКО!!!!! ИЗ ТЮМЕНИ ЛАРИКО!!!!!!

ЛАРИСА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
С Днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ты не поверишь, но сегодня сам Медведев преподносит тебе хоть и виртуальный, но огромный букет цветов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Дорогой мой ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! Именно с большой буквы!!! Лорик, Лариса, Ларико,  или просто Ларочка!!! Ровно год назад судьба по имени Марина)) свела нас, вернее познакомила на встрече в кафе Талисман. Я безумна рада, что у меня есть такой друг, дружище, и просто товарищ, с которым интересно общаться даже по аське, скайпу, почте…. Ты очень эмоциональна, и эти эмоции дают тебе жизнь, продвигают тебя, помогают в работе, стремиться к лучшему и расти, расти, расти…Оставайся такой, какая ты есть – женственной, хрупкой, красивой, милой девушкой.
 я от всей души поздравляю тебя с этим днем! Когда-то, 40 лет назад, твои родители были безумно счастливы от того, что у них появился самый родной на свете человек, который дан им богом. И пусть теперь этот бог оберегает тебя от всех напастей, пусть он даст тебе столько счастья, сколько ты в состоянии вынести, и столько любви, сколько ты до сих пор недополучила, и даже больше. Всего всего тебе!!! Жизнь странная штука, иногда она ни в какую не хочет давать, зато потом даст сполна, я надеюсь, что именно с сегодняшнего дня тебя поцелует удача!!!!! И особенно желаю, чтобы свершилось чудо, и в твоей семье все были здоровы!!!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Torry

*Двух замечательных девушек нашего форума - Светланку и Лорика спешу поздравить и я! Девченочки, оставайтесь такими жизнерадостными, любимыми и счастливыми![/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ia-malina

*От всей души Ларисочка!!!*
*С днём рождения с юбилеем!!!**Желаю тебе всего сполна! (подробности в скайпе)
*

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие мои, милые форумчане, подруги и друзья!
 Вот так в жизни бывает, что некогда ни заглянуть , не увидеть. Но сегодня, я наконец хочу высказаться.
Милая моя подружка, Юленька!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Креативная, понимающая, грациозная лань ....шоубизнеса. Я очень благодарна судьбе, что могу сказать, что ты для меня лучшая поддержка и лучшее надежное плечо. Счастья тебе, дорогая! Очень хочу погулять на твоей свадьбе. Обязуюсь быть самой активной гостьей!!!!!Целую тебя и жду встречи.
Семушка, Ируська,  :flower:  я восхищаюсь твоей открытостью, дипломатичностью и потенциальной энергичностью!  Снова и снова- С днем рождения!
Вовка, милый Вовчик! И тебя с праздником. Главное , Вовчик найти тебе себя в этой жизни и никогда не поддаваться унынию. Я верю в тебя!
Зизи , поздравляю тоже с Днем рождения. Очень надеюсь, что обязательно познакомлюсь в реале. Здоровья и счастья!!!!
Светочка,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  хоть сейчас мы мало общаемся, но ты тоже многое мне дала. Рассудительность и душевность- твои классные качества. Держись, моя дорогая, все у тебя будет хорошо.Мамочке- скорейшего выздоровления!
Ларико, моя подружка,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  я очень рада, что Райвола  сблизила тебя со мной.Мы можем часами болтать по скайпу и нам никогда не бывает много общения! Ты очень хороший Человек. Всегда  откликаешься на просьбы, всегда поддержишь и услышишь.Я хочу , чтобы тебя нашел достойнейший из мужчин и подарил тебе счастья.
Милые именинники,еще раз с Днем рождения!

----------


## optimistka17

*Нет , не так уж и легко
 Поздравить нашу Ларико!
Я права, конечно буду,
 Что у Льва- мамаша- чудо
Мы её все обожаем
Дружно ,громко поздравляем!*

----------


## Ларико

*Колесо*,
*Kley*,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, 
*Torry*,
*ia-malina*,
*tatusya*,
*optimistka17*,
Девочки, огромное вам спасибо! С ночи сижу и принимаю поздравления со всех концов страны. То смеюсь, то плАчу от счастья... Невероятно приятно! Встала очень рано и пошла всё читать. Здесь очень интересно! А пишут еще и на мой мир, на одноклассники и в контакт. А еще в скайпе! Ой, сегодня счастливый день! Спасибо вам всем!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Лариса, с днем рождения!

Да! С этой женщиной сам черт 
                                         не страшен нам!
С ней хоть в разведку, хоть в полет на Марс!
Девицы трудятся с ней слаженно,
А парни все хоть нынче с нею а загс!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1423481.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лариса, прими мои поздравления!
 [IMG]http://*********ru/1435771.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть  тебя окружает позитив!
 Успеха  в работе  и счастья в личной жизни!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Светлана, для тебя и твоих близких! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1380475.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ларикошенька, а это тебе!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1436794.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1434746.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Ларка, ты знаешь, что я к тебе неровно дышу, :smile::biggrin: :Aga: так случилось, что тюменский "Талисман" принёс удачу многим из нас. Но главное, именно в "Талисмане" Маринка познакомила меня с тобой. Всё, с тех пор, форума без Ларико - я не представляю, Райволу и поездку в неё - без Ларико не представляю, Тюмень - без встречи с тобой - не представляю. Видишь, как много даёт коротий миг. 

Я хочу пожелать, чтобы в твоей судьбе были такие судьбоносные миги, чтобы у твоей мечты были сильные крылья, чтобы над тоим будущим особняком часто переливалась радуга, и чтобы Лёвушка был сыном самой счастливой женщины.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

Ты знаешь, я тебя обожаю, поэтому крепко - крепко чмокаю, от всей души, надеюсь, скоро встретимся. Ты помнишь - все дороги ведут через Тюмень!kuku:tongue: :Oj:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*ЛАРИКО! ЛАРИСА!!!*

*С Днем рождения!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1389690.gif[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

*Ларико-2009*,
Ларисочка, поздравляю с днём рождения! Удачи и успехов во всём.


Надеюсь, что мы познакомимся в реале. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Natali_T

Ларисочка, красавица наша! Поздравляю с днем рождения! Я очень рада знакомству с тобой! Ты очень душевная, обалденно красивая, супер позитивная!


Завидую Инессе, она с вами сегодня встретится!

----------


## Ларико

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Ладушка*, 
*VETER NAMERENJA*, 
*Масяня*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*zizi*,
*Natali_T*,
 Спасибо огромное! Сейчас уже уеду на свадьбу, но знаю, когда приеду, будет еще так много приятных слов и открыточек! Я вас всех люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ларико-2009*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/1422460m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Барвинка

Ларочка! С днём рождения!
Огромного тебе СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

----------


## Суперстар

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лариса!Всемирная астрологическая ассоциация вычислила по звездам, что у тебя  сегодня день рождения, и дарит тебе гороскоп на следующий год твоей жизни. В этом году у тебя  всегда будут водиться деньги, причем ни ты сама, ни налоговая так и не поймете откуда они у вас все-таки берутся!  А в общем, это год для тебя  пройдет очень весело и куражно! И я с этим полностью согласна!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие наши именинницы Светлана и Ларочка! Пусть в день своего рождения многие женщины говорят, что не любят этот день потому что он прибавил им год!... Вы не верьте, это к вам не относится! Ведь от такого количества пожеланий счастья и добра Вы расцветаете как утренний цветок, Вы веселеете - как дети, Вы становитесь гораздо увереннее в себе. мудрее, умнее, добрее и просто восхитительнее! Мы любим Вас, девочки!!!!! Счастья и удачи!!!!

----------


## Shusteer

*Ларочка!!*

*Пусть глаза твои счастьем сияют
На проблемы сегодня "забей"
Море радости я пожелаю
в "18-тый" твою ЮБИЛЕЙ!!!*

----------


## Касатик

*Поздравляю от всей души одну из самых красивейших форумчанок!
Ларико, Ларисочка, Ларочка! Будь счастлива!
С Днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1396852m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Ларико*, с Днём рождения!!!

Пожелать тебе хочется счастья,
Широты, изобилья, добра.
Чтоб сегодня жилось интересней,
Чем минутой назад, чем вчера...
Чтоб в душе теплота не угасла,
Чтобы сердцу стучать да стучать,
И такого огромного счастья,
Чтоб руками его не обнять...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1435529.gif[/IMG]

----------


## приветик1999

*Дорогая моя, Ларисочка, наконец-то я добралась до компьютера!!!!!* 
*Я знаю, что случайных встреч и событий в жизни не бывает – наше с тобой знакомство тому подтверждение. Ты знаешь, как каждый раз мы ждём с тобой встречи в скайпе друг с другом, как понимаем то, что хотим написать или сказать с полуслова.* 
*Как мне всегда радостно и приятно, что ты всегда находишь слова, чтобы поддержать меня, помочь в любой ситуации.* 
*Мне очень нравится твоя уверенность, твоя жизненная стойкость, доброта и отзывчивость. А твоё умение  выглядеть на все 150% в любой ситуации – это вообще отдельное «Браво»!!!!
Сегодня я пыталась вспомнить сколько мы знаем друг друга – так точно и не смогла определить, потому что по моим ощущениям мы знаем с тобой друг друга всю жизнь!* 
*Я всегда безумно горжусь тобой, когда читаю отзывы людей, которым ты даришь праздники. А сегодня, моя дорогая, твой праздник, твой день рождения - я от всего сердца хочу тебя поздравить.* 
*Ты заслуживаешь большого счастья,  исполнения заветных желаний и пусть всё будет именно так! 
Мне очень хотелось бы, чтобы у нас, наконец, появилась возможность встретится по-настоящему, а не в скайпе. Надеюсь, что это однажды осуществится!   * 
*Ларисочка**,ещё раз с Днём рождения!!!!!!!!*

----------


## черника

Ларочка - Ларисочка, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: kisskisskiss
[IMG]http://*********ru/1407896.jpg[/IMG]

небольшой подарок
[IMG]http://*********ru/1406872.gif[/IMG]

и это тоже тебе... Пусть все твои желания сбудуться!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1393560.gif[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

*Ларико* С днем рождения тебя!!!
Пусть день твой будет солнечным, прекрасным 
И розами твой будет устлан путь.
И каждый вечер - звездным, чистым, ясным. 
О женщина, всегда счастливой будь! 

Когда, играя первозданной силой, 
Творила этот мир природа-мать, 
Она в тебе, о Женщина, вместила 
Всю красоту свою и благодать. 

В тебе порыв грозы, зори сиянье,
Великолепье гор и норов рек,
Отрада глаз, души очарованье,
Тобою вечны мир и человек.

В тебе природа всё своё искусство 
Запечатлела,
 что б сказать: "Хвала!" 
И для тебя потом в порыве чувства 
Влюбленного мужчину создала!
Турсуной Садыкова

----------


## Ларико

*Барвинок*,
*Суперстар*,
*Касатик*,
*marisha612*,
*Shusteer*,
*Курица*,
*приветик1999*,
*черника*,
*jpligunova*,
 Девочки! Спасибо! Не легла спать, пока не прочитала! Закончился мой день рождения, как жаль, что только раз в году! Читала бы и читала ваши поздравления! Огроменное спасибо, что украсили своими теплыми словами этот день! :Ok:

----------


## юрик71

*Ларико-2009*,

----------


## Kescha

*Ларико-2009*,


_
Будь все время любимой
И зимой, и весной,
Будь все время красивой
И душой и собой,
Не склоняйся рябиной
Если будет беда,
Будь все время счастливой
В этот день и всегда!_

----------


## Кудряшкина

Ларочка, с днем рождения! Пусть груз прожитых лет как можно сильнее отягощает...твой кошелек! :flower:

----------


## kaschtan

Лариса, прости что с опозданием но все же - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!
Я хочу пожелать Тебе счастья,

Крепкой дружбы и верной любви,

Чтобы в жизни Твоей настоящей,Только дни золотые текли.

Я хочу чтоб Ты чаще смеялaсь,Чтоб цвели огоньки Твоих глаз,Чтобы радостный час в Твоей жизни,

Никогда,никогда не угас !!!

С Днем Рождения!
**♥▒♥**####___####**♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥**##____#.#____##**♥▒♥**
**♥▒ ОТ чистого сердца ♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥**# Желаю тебе ♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥ **# Благополучия*♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥**# Радости *♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥ **#Любви ♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥ **# #**♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥**#**♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥♥▒♥**
**♥▒♥**

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*optimistka17*,
*Колесо*,
*Курица*,
*юрик71*,
*Ларико-2009*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*ЯАлекс*,
*Масяня*,
*maknata*,
*Torry*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*tatusya*,
*marisha612*



*Дорогие коллеги, милые и любимые друзья! Я не люблю свой день рождения, я стараюсь как-то увильнуть от застолий, и в этом году была просто счастлива взять на 2 июля банкет. Но если бы в знали, с каким трепетом и волнением я читала ваши поздравления, принимала звонки с разных уголков нашей страны. Приятно, и я безумно счастлива. Спасибо за то, что ВЫ есть.*

*Добра всем и Мира!* Ваша Светлана

*Ларико, милый светлый, яркий, творческий, очень красивый Человек! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Ларико

*юрик71*,
*Kescha*,
*Кудряшкина*,
*kaschtan*,
*Svetllana*,

 Спасибо огромное! Продолжаются поздравления, значит праздник еще не кончился!!!



> если бы в знали, с каким трепетом и волнением я читала ваши поздравления, принимала звонки с разных уголков нашей страны. Приятно, и я безумно счастлива. Спасибо за то, что ВЫ есть.


Света, подписываюсь под каждым словом!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ларисочка!

Поздравляю с днем рождения!

Оставайся всегда такой же очаровательной и обворожительной!

Желаю женского счастья ! Любви и благополучия!!!*

----------


## Yuli4ka

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям в адрес всех именинников!

Ларико!  с Днем рождения!  

Татусечка!
Лариса Барвиночек!
Инночка Бурный Поток!
Люда Оптимисточка!

Спасибо за поздравления! Всё взаимно! Целую и обнимаю!   :Ok:

----------


## Лина М.

Я тоже, хоть и с ужасным опозданием, но от всего сердца. от всей души поздравляю *Светлану  и Ларису* с Днем рождения. 
Светлана, дорогая, говорила и повторю: ты очень нам нужна! Будь всегда здорова, пусть сын и муж радуют тебя всегда. Пусть мамочка поправляется. Возвращайся в нашу форумскую семью! 

Ларисочка, ты ворвалась очень яркой кометой на наш форум и озарилаего своей красотой, оптимизмом, талантом. Ты у нас умничка и звездочка! 

Целую крепко вас обеих, дорогие девочки!

----------


## Ларико

*Мэри Эл*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*SONYA_07*,
 Девочки, огромное спасибо!

----------


## гунька

Дорогие мои! С праздником всех! С Днем Семьи, Любви и Верности!
Пусть хранят вас и ваши семьи святые Петр и Феврония!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1435331m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1377874.jpg[/IMG]
 Яна,  с днём рождения!

  Пусть  близкие тебя радуют своими успехами.
 Клиенты будут щедрыми.
 А  у тебя всегда было крепкое здоровье и бодрое настроение!
 Творческого роста и материального благополучия!
 Будь счастлива! :flower:

----------


## Курица

Как пахнут травы, нежно пряно, 
А почему? Ответ готов! 
Сегодня День рожденья Яны, 
Прекраснейшей из всех цветов! 
Ты наслаждайся каждым мигом, 
Ведь мир прекрасен, погляди! 
Друзья, любимый, встречи, книги, 
А главное - все впереди! 
Поймай за хвост свою удачу, 
Пусть быстротечна эта жизнь! 
Пускай лишь побежденный плачет, 
А ты же в лидерах держись!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1420885m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Яночка! Зажигалочка! Красавица! Умница! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Желаю тебе в самых первых, ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!! Во-вторых огромного СЧАСТЬЯ, взаимопонимания в твоей молодой семье! Пусть Антон носит тебя на руках:biggrin:(ему привет) с мыслью: "Как мне повезло!!!":biggrin: Ваша семья сейчас входит в новую фазу отношений, такую интересную, трепетную и очень ответственную. Яночка, от всей души желаю тебе только лучшего во всем!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Милые, именинницы, дорогие зажигалочки, таланты!!!!! Оптом и по отдельности с огромной любовью в своём сердце поздравляю Вас с днем рождения! Счастья и здоровья, успехов и любви! Радости и света, и огромного женского счастья!

----------


## optimistka17

*Яночка,дорогая, ты- исключение из правил!!!!!!!!!*
*]Ты живешь в холодном городе, но у тебя такая горячая душа, что рядом с  тобой, зажигалочкой, нет места скуке.*
*Ты не так давно  сделала ответственный шаг, а потом еще один, который не позволит тебе брать свадьбы с октяюря 2010 года по март 2011*
*И мне очень хочется в день рождения сказать тебе, что рядом с Антоном ты нашла своё женское счастье.* 

*Ты неподвластна годам*.
*Вечно юная, непосредственная, порой колючая, порой наивная девочка.**Будь счастлива!!!!!!!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Натальяночка

АБЮЛ!             Л Ю Б О Ч К А !

                  Поздравляю тебя с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !
                  Что пожелать? Богатств? Удачи?
                  От жизни каждый хочет своего, 
                  А можно так сказать, иначе:
                  Пусть будет понемногу, но всего! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dju

А я 8 июля променяла свою независимость на вот эту глыбу... На полянке, вблизи Байкала, нас объявили мужем и женой.  
Честно говоря, не думала, что когда-либо вновь решусь на этот шаг! Но вот...

Даже телевидение прискакало на это посмотреть:smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Яночка!

С днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Марья

Нет, это кошмар какой-то.. :mad: С утра пытаюсь дозвониться до Мурманска, и все бестолку.... ОНА просто не берет трубку... :frown: Раз не хочет меня слышать, пишу здесь :wink:

Яночка, младняша моя!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Самого солнечного лета в твоем холодном городе! Самого солнечного настроения тебе не только сегодня, а каждый-каждый  день! И пусть всегда самое яркое солнце сверкает в твоих счастливых глазах, и пусть этот свет твоих глаз затмевает само светило!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Люблю тебя и жутко скучаю!!!

----------


## Марья

*Dju*,
 Юля, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!  :flower:  Будьте счастливы!!! :Ok:

----------


## Януська

Девочки, милые, СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!
Эх, день рождения - грустный праздник, тем более когда исполняется 30...и юность уже позади, а впереди зрелость...Немножко жаль...Но к своему юбилею я подошла с неплохим багажом :))) Здравствующие родители, Любимый муж, почти двое детей :))), потрясающая работа и лучшие в мире друзья по всему свету :)) Чего еще надо?? :)Так что я довольна...начинаю отсчитывать четвертый десяток :) 


А вообще у меня беда - сломался комп. Сейчас с почты выхожу в сеть...Так что в ближайшее время на форуме не ждите :)) Будем чиниться!! :)) 

Всех люблю!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

> А я 8 июля променяла свою независимость на вот эту глыбу.


Юля, поздравляю!!! :flower: 
Счастья тебе, обыкновенного женского счастья!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

*Dju*,

*Юль,* поздравляю, вы соединили судьбы в день семьи, так путь же про вашу пару всегда с восхищением говорят - это образец супружского счастья!!!!


*Януська -* а я тебя всё-таки успела поздравить по телефону, но ещё раз напишу тебе здесь: счастья тебе большого, большого, такого же, как твоя душа!!!

----------


## Ларико

Dju, Юля, поздравляю! Будь счастлива! Вместе со своим мужем радуйтесь друг другу!




> Эх, день рождения - грустный праздник, тем более когда исполняется 30...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## чижик

> Эх, день рождения - грустный праздник, тем более когда исполняется 30...и юность уже позади, а впереди зрелость...Немножко жаль.


Ой-ой-ой!
Ну, прям, смешно слушать! Ян, какая юность позади? Ты с ума сошла! Юность - ВПЕРЕДИ! И не кокетничай, пожалуйста!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Да ты же ещё девулька молодюсенькая! Всё только начинается ( фу, как банально..Но...правда..)
С днём рождения! Боже, 30 лет..Какой прелестный возраст! Впрочем. и 40 - класс! Да и 45, чего там, не смертельно..Как оказалось.. :Aga:

----------


## приветик1999

*Ольга-63* , 
*Оленька, дорогая моя, с Днём рождения!!!!!!*
*Наша Оля так прекрасна, элегантна и мила,
Наша Оля красотою и умом, и всем взяла, 
Я желаю много счастья, исполнения мечты,
Помни, Оля, восхищенья каждый день достойна ты!*

----------


## Ларико

Оленька! Милая! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Оставайся всегда такой красивой! Такой горделиво-красивой!!! Ты такая милая и светлая! Желаю тебе здоровья! Желаю тебе радости! Желаю тебе Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

*Ольга-63* ,*буквально год назад ты сделала себе и всем нам подарок,- ты сорвалась с места и приехала в Песчаное.*
*Согласись-это был один из самых замечательных дней рождения в твоей жизни...* 

*Делай такие подарки себе почаще...*

Старость тебя дома не застанет. Ты в дороге, ты в пути... 

*От души желаю и женского счастья и крепкого здоровья...* :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Суперстар

*ОЛЕЧКА -63*
С Днем рождения!!! Твое уверенное спокойствие  в разных ситуациях  :Ok:   Удачи, добра, везения и, конечно, здоровья!

----------


## Курица

Оля!Оленька!Ольга!!!
С Днем рождения! С Днем, когда ты подарила себя нам!!!
Ровно год назад мы в этот день были вместе...Мысленно целую тебя в твое теплое плечико...
До встречи на следующий год в Крыму!:biggrin:Прям в твой ДР!!! :Aga: 

ЗЫ. Я без твоей защитной палатки-куда???Да никуда!!!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Оленька!С днем рождения! :018:

----------


## Dium

Милые наши именинницы и именинники! С прошедшей днюхой! ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ! Всех благ!

----------


## Ольга-63

*приветик1999*,
 Спасибо, Юленька! Ты такая щедрая на комплименты! Засыпала меня ими и здесь и в скайпе. Я прям смущаюсь  :Oj: 
*Ларико-2009*,
 Благодарю, Ларочка! Твоими бы устами...  :Aga: 



> С Днем рождения!!! Твое уверенное спокойствие в разных ситуациях


 Танюша, это тебе так показалось... Спасибо, дорогая!



> ЗЫ. Я без твоей защитной палатки-куда???Да никуда!!!


 Тань, теперь и матрац только для тебя... :biggrin: Очень скучаю, целую, люблю.  :Aga:  Спасибо.
*Елена-Забава*,
 Спасибки, Ленусь! Ты совсем куда-то пропала! Так хочется снова услышать твой голосок!
*Также СПАСИБО всем, кто поздравил в скайпе, Вконтакте и по телефону.*

----------


## optimistka17

Сегодня-*День Бухгалтера*.
 Как минимум одного бухгалтера я знаю в реале.
 Это* Юля из Киева
*желаю получать удовольствие и материального вознаграждение за непонятную для меня бумажную работу( что-то от жары я пишу одни глупости)
 Чтоб сходился дебит с кредитом( оказывается я и термины знаю)
 Чтоб проверок было поменьше, а благодарных клиентов - побольше
 Чтоб бухгалтерская работа не мешала тамадейскому делу...

----------


## Ольга-63

> Согласись-это был один из самых замечательных дней рождения в твоей жизни...


 Люда, ты абсолютно права! Вот и сейчас так хочется в Волшебный лес и к морю, но увы... Спасибо за поздравление.

----------


## julia2222

*Ольга-63*,
Оленька с Днём рождения!!! :flower:  Рада, что увидела тебя в прошлом  году в реальной жизни, помню такой озорной блеск в глазах, когда ты с ключиком бежала, всего тебе самого доброго, а так как твоя днюха почти совпала с моим профессиональным праздником, я, по- бухгалтерски желаю, чтобы у тебя было много-много личного, наличного и безналичного! :Aga: 



А ещё, желаю море позитивных, хороших, добрых эмоций! kiss

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Юленька, поздравляю с Днем рождения!*  :flower: 

_Праздничного настроения, счастья, любви, удачи и всего самого доброго, светлого и прекрасного!_ kiss...  :br:  _за тебя!_ :wink: :br: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1485876.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Julia5282*,

_Юля! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!! На фотографиях с праздников, которые ты проводишь, ты всегда в цветах! Все отмечают шикарные костюмы! Пусть и твоя жизнь будет усыпана цветами! Здоровья тебе и твоей семье! Будь любима._ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Ларочка,Петенька, и все-все, кто звонил, писал и поздравлял лично- Я ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА ВАС БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!! я очень рада, что благодаря форуму я обрела много друзей в разных концах нашей большой планеты!!! СПАСИБО ФОРУМУ и СПАСИБО ВАМ,МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1446840m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*ВЕРОНИКА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1475296.gif[/IMG]

_Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,

И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, Веры, Надежды, Добра!_

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

вероничка, я уже тебе в скайпе написала, но тут еще тоже хочу от души поздравить тебя с этим прекрасным днем! 
Ты очень позитивна, заряжаешь людей своей неуемной энергией, и твоим детишкам КВНщикам безумно повезло, что у них есть такой преподаватель, который на одной волне с ними. Побольше тебе благодарных клиентов!!! Будь счастлива и ... люби жизнь!!!

----------


## Лина М.

*Ольга-63*,
*Julia5282*,

Оля, Юля, девочки, хоть и с опозданием, но примите и от меня самые теплые поздравления, наилучшие пожелания. Спасибо за тот позитив, который вы несете на этом форуме и в реальной жизни. Желаю вам обеим женского счастья, любви и здоровья. Пусть родные и близкие люди вас только радуют. 
Живите на форуме и всегда будете чувствовать себя в кругу друзей. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Ребятушки, все, кого не успела вовремя поздравить - всех-всех поздравляю !!! Ну не виноватая я - в интернет клубе в Песчаном компы глючные - кто там был в этом году - подтвердят, а домой приехала - вирус в компе...:frown: Вот подлечились, а теперь вродь как уже поздно... Но я помню о всех, всех люблю и всем желаю счастья! :flower:

----------


## гунька

Всех форумских Олечек и Леночек -с Днем Ангела!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1467949m.gif[/IMG]


Ангел небесный хранит нас на свете.
Ангел-хранитель у каждого свой.
Он за тебя в этой жизни в ответе,
Он охраняет и жизнь, и покой.

Может, ему не всегда удаётся
Беды людские рукой отвести.
Знай, что сегодня твой праздник начнётся,
Значит, сегодня должно повезти.

День именин – это день персональный.
Лишь для тебя нынче солнечный свет.
Имя твоё – это образ реальный,
В мире подобного образа нет.

Праздничный день в каждом доме – событие.
Новое утро приносит рассвет,
Радость познания, мира открытие,
Ярких цветов ароматный букет.

Пусть поздравления тёплым потоком
В душу твою принесут благодать.
С неба взирая недремлющим оком,
Ангел твой будет всегда помогать.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1463853m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть ангел хранит и оберегает вас от всех невзгод этого мира и приносит в ваш дом счастье и благополучие!

----------


## kaschtan

Точно знаю что сегодня Именины Ольги. 
Девочки, все кого родители благословили этим прекрасным именем - с праздником ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kley

*Танечка, Голдик, милая!!!!!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!!!*
Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи.
Зебра в полосочку, радуга тоже.
Пусть будет жизнь полосатою зеброй,
Но не двух цветной, а разноцветной.
Пусть будет много зеленого цвета,
Зеленый - надежда и теплое лето.
Желтым пусть яркое солнце сияет,
Красный - любовью жизнь озаряет
Синий поднимет над суетой,
он будет верной и доброй мечтой
Желаю такого тебе разноцветья,
счастья, здоровья, любви и долголетия!

----------


## Shusteer

*ТАНЮШУ ГОЛД ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## shoymama

Маргарита - Не подарочек! 
Принимай самые теплые поздравления 
в твой день рождения!
[img]http://s15.******info/5e51a230b545185ec20990d906b50603.gif[/img]
Риточка! Будь састлива![img]http://s19.******info/fe3ff939adc840f4d68fdc2737bbfcb4.gif[/img]

----------


## optimistka17

Давно уж стала знаменита
Наша Рита- Маргарита!
Поздравленья от души
 Будут к месту хороши!
С днем рожденья поздравляя,
 Счастья я тебе желаю
Жду с тобою новой встречи,
Хоть денек, один хоть вечер :Ok:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*shoymama*,
 Спасибо подруга,спасибо Оленька, спасибо за поздравление.  :Oj: Я все не теряю надежды на нашу скорую встречу в реале......

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка благодарю за стих, я его на работе покажу, похвастаюсь- какие у меня есть прекрасные знакомые, талантливые коллеги по цеху. :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

Сегодня день рождения моей дорогой тезки Ларисочки Барвинок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Люблю тебя, Ларисик! Спасибо Питеру, что познакомил нас!  Ты такая интересная, веселая и КРАСИВАЯ!!!! Поздравляю! Желаю тебе всегда быть счастливой и самодостаточной!

----------


## optimistka17

*А я могу сказать Ларисе Барвинок - еще и большое спасибо, что благодаря тому,что я пыталась добавить к себе в Контакты её, случайно нажав не на те клавиши я ненароком создала в скайпе чат. Тот самы чат , который знают как Любимый.
 Судьбоносный шаг
 Вспоминаю нашу первую встречу в Питере , а затем в Москве, на вокзале.
 И думаю, как хорошо, что в подмосковье у меня живет еще один друг- Лариса Барвинок.
 Ты знаешь, как я тебя обожаю
С Днюхой тебя,дорогая!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Масяня

И Я, И Я, И Я, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ЛАРИСА ТЕБЯ!!!!

Сколько по скайпу протрещали, сколько идей классных создали, а всё почему - человек, ты, Лариса, хороший. И хочется с тобой говорить ещё и ещё! спасибо форуму, спасибо Питеру - теперь тебя я знаю не только виртуально, поэтому мои поздравления от всей души!!!!

Люблю тебя!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Лариса, дорогая, хорошая наша!!!! С Днем рождения тебя поздравляют все друзья, ну и конечно же, и я!!! Пусть тебе всегда и во всем сопутствует госпожа УДАЧА!*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ларисочка! И я поздравляю тебя от души, очень рада, что знакома с тобой..
Помню, как мы спросили тебя в Питере, откуда такой красивый ник?)) Оказывается все просто, такая красивая фамилия) Ты была первой, с кем мы встретились на вокзале в Москве))
Желаю тебе добиться всего, чего бы ты хотела в этой сфере и не только, чтобы в душе ты могла бы сказать сама себе - Я профессионал!
А еще конечно же простого женского счастья, здоровья и... сексуальности! Цвети и благоухай!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну уж нет!!!! поздравлений такому чудесному человечку только в скайпе не бывать!!!! Копирую свой перл поздравительный  и  сюда!

Ларочка, Лариса! По жизни ты актриса!
Блистаешь красотою, И нежностью томишь…
Тебя все обожают, прекрасная Лариса!
Ты в облаках витаешь  и вечное творишь!

В твой яркий  день рождения, 
В прекрасный юбилей
Тебе желаем преданных,
И творческих друзей.

Чтоб было все в порядке,
И в доме и в семье,
Капуста чтоб на грядке,
И зелень в кошельке…

Чтоб радовали близкие,
Чтоб радовал весь мир.
Шампанского искристого,
 Чтоб шел горою пир!!!
 :052:  :062:  :051:  :050:  :018:

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Дорогие мои, спасибо за поздравления и теплые слова!!! :Oj: 
Все таки - как приятно быть маленькой частичкой нашего тамадейского братства!!!  :Aga:  Я вас люблю!!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Барвинка

*Ларико-2009*,
*optimistka17*,
*Масяня*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
*marisha612*,
Ларочка, Людочка,Светланка, Танюшка, Инна, Мариша- СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ. Очень приятно.Я очень рада, что в моей жизни появились вы и форум. Я вас ОЧЕНЬ люблю!!!

----------


## Ларико

Вот стоило мне не появиться вечером в эфире, так пропустила стихотворную виртуальную чатовску пьянку по поводу дня рождения красивейшей девушки Северного Казахстана и его окрестностей  *НаталиТ.*!!!!!!!!!  Наташа! женское счастье давно с тобой. Как мама ты состоялась у тебя и дочка, и сыночек есть! Что тебе пожелать? Чтобы оно (твое счастье) никогда не ушло из твоего уютного дома! Пусть мужики тайно по тебе вздыхают! И становись еще красивее, чем есть. Хотя вроде бы некуда уже. :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлением ЛАрико, и хочу сказать, что Наталья - это самый спокойный и безконфликтный человек на свете... 
Уже написала в скайпе, но кину и сюда.
 От души поздравляю тебя с этим классным днем - появления тебя на этот белый свет)))) ПУсть удача бежит за тобой по пятам и не оставляет ни на секунду, пусть твоя красота цветет день ото дня, и мужчины оборачиваются вслед, пусть твои клиенты будут всегда всем довольны))) Вообщем, счастья тебе

----------


## Курица

Сегодня День Рождения у *Иры-Ветерок,*
И мы сошлись во мнении : никто не одинок,
Коль у него есть ФОРУМ.  Поэтому с напором,
Лишь «форумским» присущим, начнём мы поздравлять
Из Мари-Эл Ирину, которой…двадцать пять!
Ничуть она не старше! Кто с ней знаком в реале,
Пусть подтвердит, что фальши вот в этих нет словах!
Крым, Новосиб и Питер – все Ветерка встречали,
НЕ в паспорте ведь возраст, а в сердце и в глазах!
Любимая подруга! Я знаю – нынче туго,
Но верю, что пробьётся луч солнца из-за туч!
И мы с тобою в Питере обнимем вновь друг друга!
Ты сильная, я знаю! Мы вместе! К чёрту грусть!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1541006m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar16

Дорогая Ирина!
Стихами не смогу поздравить-не дано, но столько хочется сказать тебе в этот день!
Я рада судьбе, что мой город оказался близко от твоего дома, и мне судьба подарила встречу с тобой. Вроде бы недолго виделись, но этого достаточно было, чтобы я многое в жизни пересмотрела. 
Ирина, мне сейчас совсем по-другому все видется, а значит и  живется.
Ты даришь всем свое тепло, свою доброту, свое сердце.
Ты сильная, 
Пусть только силы небесные тебе помогают!
В этом году все поля, цветы полевые сгорели у вас. 
Я пожелаю, чтобы на следующий год ты порадовалась, что вокруг твоего дома в деревне цветут ромашки, васильки, гвоздики! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Megatoi

Ирина, Ира, Ирочка — это красивое женское имя произошло от греческого «мир».
[IMG]http://*********ru/1514382.jpg[/IMG]
Тебя хотелось бы, родная,
От бурь житейских заслонить,
И Ире нашей лишь счастье,
Лишь счастье с радостью дарить.

Чтоб не упало даже тени
Печальной на твои глаза,
Чтоб лишь от смеха по щеке катилась
у нашей Ирочки слеза.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1512334.jpg[/IMG]
Ирину поздравить с днем рожденья
От души сегодня мы хотим.
Вам желаем вечного везенья, 
Искренне сегодня говорим:

Вы прекрасны, так пускай с годами
Расцветает ваша красота,
И за всеми добрыми делами
Пусть любовь скрывается всегда!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1567617.jpg[/IMG]
Ирочка, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения и ...
Желаю здоровья - так часто его не хватает!
Веселья желаю - оно никогда не мешает!
Удачи желаю - она ведь приходит нечасто!
И просто желаю огромного личного счастья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1530753.jpg[/IMG]
Ириш.от себя лично...ты столько для меня сделала..визитки мои,сделаные тобой,красивые и информативные,ходят по всему городу,а стихотворение....я думаю не только дети теперь слёзки вытирают смотря свой выпускной,но и все,кто рядом...Твой голос,твой ум,твоя красота...ну что говорить..Всё состоялось,ты состоялась...Ты Ветер Намерения...жить дальше и радовать окружающих...Мы с тобою!

----------


## Марисоль

Дорогая Иришка с добрым утром!
Ты знаешь, что все форумчане рады поздравить тебя с Днем рождения , ты чувствуешь, что летят к тебе со всех уголков нашей страны  и зарубежья сердечные поздравленя и добрые пожделания, надеюсь, ты веришь, что наша любовь ии дружба способна творить настоящие чудеса! 
Поздравляю, люблю и ВЕРЮ!!!

<a href="http://bestgif.narod.ru/cveti.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://bestgif.narod.ru/cvety/bestgif.narod.ru_2113.gif" border="0"></a>

----------


## Олеч

Дорогая Ира, поздравляю
С днем рождения тебя!
Здоровья, счастья я тебе желаю,
Чтобы были рядом только лучшие друзья!

Чтоб в личной жизни было все ОКей,
И солнце каждый день твою улыбку освещало,
Пусть будет больше в жизни светлых дней,
А черных будет очень-очень мало!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3530m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

Ирину -Ветерка, с днём рождения.И пусть ветер перемены, унесёт твои проблемы., и только чистые облака спокойствия, уверенности окружают тебя. Здоровья тебе, от всей души.

----------


## Ладушка

*Ирина, поздравляю тебя дорогая!
  Лучистая,  добрая, нежная!
  Когда ты появляешься на форуме, становится легко и спокойно. Когда с тобой поговоришь -  улетучиваются все проблемы.Спасибо тебе за радость общения!
 Пусть тебя окружают  всегда такие же позитивные люди.
 Пусть  тебя радуют  дети и внуки своими успехами.
Счастья тебе, благополучия и крепкого здоровья!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1561474.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Torry

*Иришка! С Днем Рождения! От чистого сердца хочется тебе пожелать:* 

Нежности, любви, обаяния,
Шарма, прелести и красоты!
Рядом щедрых мужчин, их внимания,
Чтоб легко исполнялись мечты!
Добиваться успехов невиданных,
Улыбаться и всё успевать,
И всегда сногсшибательно выглядеть,
Заставляя сердца трепетать!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ирочка!*
*Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!!
Оставайся такой доброй и жизнерадостной!!!
Желаю крепкого здоровья ! Успехов в творчестве!
Семейного счастья и благополучия!!!
Любви и хорошего настроения!!!*

----------


## oksi7771

Ирочка - Ветерок.
От всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения.
желаю тебе здоровья - и всего самого хорошего.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1526660.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1524612m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Галкатк

*Дорогая и всеми нами любимая Ириша-Ветерок!!!!Поздравляю тебя с Днем Варенья!!!!Пусть Ветер намерений всегда наполняет паруса твоего жизненного фрегата любовью, надеждой, счастьем и здоровьем!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ирина - Ветерок! Ирочка!  От всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения! Пусть свежий ветер ворвется в твою жизнь! Пусть Божья благодать и помощь всегда будет с тобой! 
Счастливых долгих дней радости и добра!  :flower:

----------


## Джина

*МИЛАЯ ИРОЧКА! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

*Пусть звезды светятся в глазах твоих, 
Пусть счастье, как шампанское, искрится, 
Пусть слезы никогда не блещут в них, 
И в сердце пусть печаль не постучится. 
Пусть этот день, как песня соловья, 
Перечеркнет всех хмурых дней ненастье. 
Пусть жизнь твоя, как майская заря, 
Приносит каждый день на ладонях счастье!
*

----------


## olgaring

Ирина, Ирина -ветерок, Ирина- Ветер намерения... ты замечательный, добрый , отзывчивый, талантливый человек. Мои самые искренние пожелания  http://files.mail.ru/44OZE2

----------


## KAlinchik

ИРИШЕНЬКА!!!!!!!!!!
Солнышко ты ясное форума нашего!!!!!!!!!!!
я никогда в жизни еще не видела таких добрых глаз, как у тебя...
я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем родения, и хочу пожелать только одно: *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
всем остальным мы тебе поможем...
я тебя просто обожаю,  с нетерпением жду встречи!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

[IMG]http://*********ru/1511303.jpg[/IMG]

*Растут прекрасные цветы
От рук твоих прикосновенья.
Цвети на радость нам и ты,
Я поздравляю с Днем рожденья!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1513351.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Ириша!Ветер перемен!
Взяла сердца,ты ,наши в плен!
И нежно,искренне любя,
Мы поздравляем все тебя!!!!

Лучистый твои ,и нежный взгляд!
Дороже всех других наград!

Здоровья!!!!!!Ира,так держать!!!
Мы вместе  будем зажигать!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Ирочка,родная! Жара нам не помеха
Сегодня будет праздник улыбок, счастья, смеха
И Ветер только добрый с тобою будет рядом
А мы тебя поддержим участием и взглядом

Я бабушкой тебя ведь никак не представляю
В душе - сама ребенок,- я это утверждаю
В твоих глазах- бесята, чертята, озорство
И море обаянья, в них тонешь все равно

С тобою мы в реале три раза аж  встречались
И много раз в инете и в скайпе мы общались
А фильмами с тобою давно мы обменялись,
Друг другу без остатка с тобой мы открывались

Ты в Питере всех медом  с улыбкой угощала,
От дыма сигаретного в сторонку убегала
Программою своею делилась от души,
 А все твои находки , конечно, хороши

Проблемы со здоровья уйдут ведь навсегда
И впереди , конечно- счастливые года
Ты сильная и мудрая. Нельзя тебя сломать!
 Ты рождена на свете творить и побеждать!

Тебе ,Иришка, снова все то же говорю
 Не только в День рожденья я Ветерка люблю!*

----------


## Гвиола

Иришенька,Ветерочек наш ласковый! Прими от всей души поздравления с Днём твоего рождения!
Здоровья тебе ,дорогая! Пусть никакие невзгоды и жизненные трудности тебя не сломают! Пусть тебе всегда сопутствует удача, купайся ежедневно в океане любви,а мы ей-Богу,не дадим ему пересохнуть!Правда,девочки и мальчики?!
Мы тебя любим!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1565584m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Иришка! наша заядлая форумчанка!!! Я очень рада, что судьба свела меня с таким позитивным человеком, и в Новосибирске мы смогли познакомиться и пообщаться вдоволь! Я желаю тебе, чтобы все жизненные неурядицы как можно скорее отступили, от всей души желаю тебе здоровья, и чтобы рядом были надежные друзья! Счастья тебе!!!

----------


## Масяня

*ИРИШКА - ВЕТЕРОК!!!!

С днём рождения тебя, родная! С днём волшебства и чудес. загадай своё сокровенное желание, и в тот миг, когда тебя поздравит 100 человек - знай, твоё желание обязательно исполнится. Потому что, когда человек так дорог многим - это значит лишь одно: ТЫ ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ!!!! И ты любима, потому что сама без остатка даришь людям свою любовь!!!

Будь!!! ПРОСТО БУДЬ!!!!

От себя и от Саши поздравляю тебя!*

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Элен

Иринка - ветерок!
Поздравляю с днём рождения.
И хотя мы не знакомы в реале,но когда читаешь твои строки,то кажется,что ветерок проникновенно доносит всю доброту и искренность твоих слов даже до Германии.Оставайся такой же чуткой,доброй и настоящей и ничто не сможет помешать твоему счастью.Сложно пожелать чего-то другого,когда знаешь,что человек для полного счастья нуждается только в одном - в здоровье.Поэтому просто желаю тебе его - постарайся побольше улыбаться и жить в своё удовольствие,не болей,родная.
Этот лучик солнца для тебя.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1553321.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Ты - ЖЕНЩИНА!
Ты - Ветерок желаний!
То буйных, восхитительных....порой
Желаний тишины и созерцанья
В тени зашторенных окон...

Иринка! Распахни все окна- рамы!
Пусть хулиганят сквозняки!!!
Те, что сгущают краски жизни в "драмы"-
Не правы. Или просто дураки.

Это я сидя на работе , схватила ручку и еле успела записать!  Что тут скажешь - гений:biggrin:! 

Ирин, а представляешь, что будет после нашего реального знакомства? Поэмы потекут рекой! Умеешь ты вдохновить, однако!

У нас "хвост - пистолетом и нос - трубой!"  вот так я тебя отхеппибездила!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S



----------


## Natali_T

*Ларико-2009*,Лариса,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, Инна, 
спасибо! Как хорошо, что вы есть!

Ирина, поздравляю с днем рождения! Женщине с такой обаятельной улыбкой подвластны все и всё! Улыбайся почаще!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ИРИНА!*

Я восхищаюсь твоим желанием всем помочь, твоим чувством справедливости и порядочности. Твоей доброты хватает на всех!
 Пусть в твоей жизни будет побольше радостных минут, любви и нежности, добра и теплоты. Всё это исходит от тебя, пусть к тебе и возвращается в огромном количестве.
ЗДОРОВЬЯ,СЧАСТЬЯ, много-много поздравлений в твой День Рождения!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1526688.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю от души!  Ирочку красавицу! 
Всем на форуме у нас Ира очень нравится! 
Мы Ирину уважаем и желаем от души  
счастья, радости, здоровья, что болячки все ушли! 
Чтобы в Райволе на встрече, и в Песчанном  каждый раз 
восхищала нас Ирина своим творчеством не раз!

----------


## Ларико

Ирочка Ветер Намерения!!!!
*Ты из тех, кто бросит свои дела, чтобы помочь! Вот ценность таких людей в том и есть, что судьба сводит с такими! И я благодарна судьбе, что свела меня с тобой! Много слов уже девочки сказали, я присоединяюсь!
Давай хоть станцуем что ли?!*
:biggrin:

----------


## Маргоshа

*Ирочка!*
С днем рождения тебя, ВЕТЕР НАМЕРЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Здоровья тебе, счастья - обыкновенного, женского!
 Успехов  и  удачи во всех твоих начинаниях.
 Мы в таком возрасте, когда уже мало мечтают, а только планируют.
Так пусть твои планы будут реализованы на все 100!
А мечты - пусть они сбываются!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Дорогой мой Ветерок!
Иришка, родная ! С днем рождения!
В этот день, хочу сказать тебе СПАСИБО за твои мудрые советы, за поддержку,за душевное тепло, за то, что  мне так хорошо рядом с тобой!!!
Даже если я не пишу и не звоню , знай 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1521594.jpg[/IMG]

 Верь, удача и лучшие дни впереди! 

 :flower:  :Oj:  :Aga:

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Инна Р.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1557439.jpg[/IMG]

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Ирина, с днем рождения тебя, дорогая!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Благодаря тебе, я стала по-другому смотреть на многие вещи. С тобой, Ирина, легко и спокойно!!!!
Пусть ветер перемен унесет все печали, а ветер намерения - принесет новые победы и успехи!!!! Здоровья!!!! Добра!!!!

----------


## Озорная

Ириша Ветерок Намерения!

Ты знаешь, что я тебя обожаю!!! Я благодарна судьбе, что познакомила меня с тобой

Все мы сегодня тебя поздравляем,
Кубки за здравье твое поднимаем.
Новый твой год пусть тебе принесет
Больше желаний и меньше забот,

Согреет любовью он душу твою,
А мы пропоем:- Happy birthday to you!!!

Ириша, это подарок тебе на день рождения от всех нас - в твоей теме пост 430

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...84#post2790184

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Любимая Иришечка! Так хочется обнять тебя в этот день! С Днем рождения!Любви и душевной благости! Люблю тебя!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Ира, Ирочка, Ириша! С Днем рождения!!!
Отличного настроения, бодрости, свершения всех планов, достижения всех поставленных целей, море улыбок и восторгов в твою честь и...всего-всего, что самой хочется!
Спасибо, что ты  у нас есть, добрый, ласковый и справедливый Ветерок!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1551280m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

Ирина, я от всего сердца присоединяюсь ко всем словам сказанным в твой адрес. С днём рождения!!!!  Всего самого наилучшего, здоровья и благополучия!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Иришка-Иринка, девчонка- картинка!!!! С днем рождения!!!!
Пусть у тебя ни дня не будет без улыбки, радости, хорошего настроения, внимания близких и друзей!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Иришечка! Дорогая! Ты очень талантлива, красива, нежна! Ты наша палочка-выручалочка! С днем рождения тебя! Здоровья и счастья женского безмерного!

----------


## Kescha

*ириша, дорогой ты наш, человечек, с днём рождения тебя!!!
здоровья, счастья ,улыбок ,мира и покоя душевного.*

----------


## Djazi

Ирочка - Ветер Намерения! :flower:  Я тебя поздравляю с Днём Рождения и хочу сказать, что душевнее, интеллигентнее человека я не видела. Чего стоит только твой голос, интонация,твои жесты. Откуда я это знаю? Да потому что видела твои видео, разговаривала с тобой в Скайпе, когда ты мне помогала сохранить Прошоу и разобраться с эффектами написания текста. Очень хочу познакомится с тобой в реале:smile:!
Ну, а сегодня я желаю тебе только ЗДОРОВЬЯ! А остальное всё само приложится!

С Днем рождения тебя дорогая!
Будь счастливой всем бедам назло
Будь счастливой своим семейством
Будь счастливой своей мечтой
Будь здоровой, красивой, желанной
Будь веселой и озорной
Будь такой же незаменимой
Оставайся всегда молодой.

----------


## чижик

Ириш! Ветерочек!!! Я тебя ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Правильно девочки пожелали тебе - здоровья, веры в себя, оптимизма!Как хорошо, что ты у нас есть!!!:

----------


## Масяня

> Вот стоило мне не появиться вечером в эфире, так пропустила стихотворную виртуальную чатовску пьянку по поводу дня рождения красивейшей девушки Северного Казахстана и его окрестностей НаталиТ.!!!!!!!!!



*Натусечка!!!! Млин, как это я могла пропустить твою днюху!!! Это раз! Как могла пропустить виртуальную тусовку?! :redface:Это два!!!! Как я могла не поздравить тебя?! Это три!!*Исправляюсь быстро - быстро, :tongue:желаю много - много!!! Всего пусть будет много и ещё чуть - чуть: радости и счастья, заботы и внимания, любви и понимания, виртуальных и реальных друзей, а самое главное, я так рада, что смогла познакомиться с тобой лично!!!!

И всем заявляю, ты  настолько светлый человек, что рядом с тобой хочется стать лучше. А ещё - ты ООООЧЕНЬ талантлива!!!

С днём рождения!!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

ИРОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

С  ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

*Tatiana_S*,
Наталинка, с Днем рождения, ты мне очень запомнилась по Питерской встрече, жаль , что не успели пообщаться как следует, тепла тебе, любви и радости, будь счастлива!

----------


## МаЛена

Ветер Намерения - Ирина! С днём рождения! Всех благ!!!
Желаю дожить тебе до 101го года!!! Сто лет жить и радоваться жизни и лишь на сто первом году задуматься как же жить дальше  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1566690m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Ирина, и от нас, северных коллег принимай поздравления с днем рождения и искренние пожелания ЗДОРОВЬЯ! веры в то, что завтра будет еще лучше, чем вчера! радостных событий! надежных друзей и интересных встреч!

----------


## Айсидора

Ирина, Поздравляю!!!! Как удачно я забежала, хочеться поздравить такого удивительного доброго и необыкновенно красивого человека, как ты! Спасибо тебе за все, что ты делаешь для нас форумчан, всегда интелегентно, по-доброму разруливаешь любую ситуацию, всегда готова придти на помощь!!!! Что может быть ценнее дружбы! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/649018m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Буча

Иринка, теска, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Пусть ветерок приносит тебе только все самое доброе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень хочется познакомиться с тобой в реале. 

Наташечка, прошляпила я, прости, ну лучше поздно чем никогда. С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ! Ты светлый человечек, помню нашу встречу, как мы сообразили на троих  :Aga: 
А вообще, здорово ребята, что у нас такая большущая семья!
Девочки, это вам:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1525510.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, девочки, мальчики, до чего же мне тепло от  ваших слов и поздравлений. Жаль одного, что не смогла всё это прочесть в день рождения. Только сегодня вырвалась из больницы - и сразу на форум, разрываюсь между темами, что прочесть вперёд, что попозже..... Я, действительно, без вас не представляю жизни. Спасибо вам за добро, за слова, идущие от души. И за то, что вы просто все есть!!!!!

----------


## solist64

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 С Днем рождения! Ирина я бы тебя не ветерком назвал. а БРИЗОМ! За тепло души! Счастья тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

Было время, когда Диоген, появлялясь на Форуме  , писал, Привет тетки!
Попустило... Прекратил

Но все таки у меня есть племяш
 Это Саня Кеп.
Именно он в скайпе порой со мной здоровается,- Привет, тетя Люда.
 Значит в племянники записался.
 Почему пишу об этом?
Да потому что  *у Сани Кепа сегодня - День рождения!*

С днем рождения, родственник!
 Может мы еще раз когда-то встретимся в Одессе или в каком-то другом месте.
 И тогда надеру тебе уши
 А пока,- будь здоров и счастлив!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*VETER NAMERENJA*,


*Верю, путь твой будет долог-
Много впереди дорог,
Все опасные преграды
ты осилишь, Ветерок!

От души тебе желаю
«Всё» и «вся» преодолеть,
Ветерок, я точно знаю,
Нужно только захотеть…

Захотеть поверить в чудо,
Захотеть и дальше жить,
А сомненья и тревоги 
Нужно просто отпустить.

С Днем Рожденья! Мира, света, 
Верных, преданных друзей.
Все исполнится, Иринка,
Лишь надейся, жди и верь!*

----------


## Irishka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирочка! Я пропустила такое событие! В оправдание говорю, что опять была у наших феодосийцев в гостях. Ну хоть теперь прими мои поздравления и пожелания счастья, удачи и здоровья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Саня Кеп! Тебя тоже с Днюхой! Пусть фортуна тебе всегда улыбается, пусть клиенты попадаются благодарные, а родные пусть тебя любят!

----------


## Масяня

Саня Кеп - тебя поздравлениями завалили в скайпе - потому что иногда наш сервер бывает перегружен.  Принимай поздравлений море, креаттивности тебе и таланта - не желаю, их у тебя в избытке, а желаю работы - приятной, счастья  - личного и всего самого лучшего.


А сегодня день рождения у самой сверкающей женщины - Элеоноры Алексашкиной  - ей исполнилось ни много ни мало - 109 лет... :Ok:  Вот и хочу пожелать: 109 удовольствий, 109 исполнений желаний, 109 - это 10, чтобы всегда всё было в десяточку. Эля - ты супер мега позитив. Поздравляю.

----------


## optimistka17

> А сегодня день рождения у самой сверкающей женщины - Элеоноры Алексашкиной - ей исполнилось ни много ни мало - 109 лет... Вот и хочу пожелать: 109 удовольствий, 109 исполнений желаний, 109 - это 10, чтобы всегда всё было в десяточку. Эля - ты супер мега позитив. Поздравляю.
> __________________


Да, это действительно так.
 Элеонора - человек мудрый и удивительный.
 Я поздравляла её на Тамаде плюс  и хотелось бы поздравить и здесь. Сожалею,но не по её вине об Элеоноре сложилось неправильное мнение.
Только её внутренняя культура, ум и интеллигентность позволили остаться на высоте.
Мне крупно повезло- я встречалась с Элей лично, она была у меня в Днепропетровске и мы вместе отдыхали на море.
Мои друзья стали её друзьями и я каждый раз с нетерпением жду новой встречи с ней.
Надеюсь звезды на небесах изменят свое расположение и Элеонора сможет заходить сюда , как приходят к друзьям, не опасаясь быть неправильно понятой.
 Желаю счастья от всей души!

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Не буду перечислять всех, кого не успела поздравить своевременно У меня проблемы с выходом в инет...
 Зато* Олю Леону поздравляю своевременно!* 
С Днем рождения, землячка:smile:
 Пусть не сломают тебя мелкие и крупные невзгоды
Желаю только хорошей погоды...
 Творчества тебе и побольше работы, которая увеличит доход....

----------


## optimistka17

*Оля Леона!*
*Ты - необыкновенный человек* С одинаковой легкостью перевоплощаешься в любые образы.
 Твою Пчелку Майю полюбили форумчане еще с лета 2008 в Песчаном
 Пока я вынашиваю какую-то идею , ты воплощаешь её в жизни
 Ты- трудоголик. И я знаю как ты переживаешь, когда в некоторые субботы остаешься дома без работы. Прямо выть готова от обиды.
 Но нельзя работать за копейки. Твой труд должен быть высокооплачиваемый. А для этого- надо подавать себя с высоко поднятой головой.
 Поверь, что ты -Королева торжеств
Вот такие у меня к тебе  пожелания* в День рождения.*
Так можно говорить только друзьям, не так ли?
А за ушки я  тебя подергаю при личной встрече. :biggrin:Все таки в одном городе живем... :Ok:

----------


## Irishka

Олечка Леона! Поддерживаю Людмилу - ты умничка во всем! Цени себя, и счастье тебе непременно улыбнется! Ты очень добрый человек, отзывчивый, а такие люди достойны счастья! Пусть сбываются все твои мечты! Я знаю, они у тебя есть!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ольга Леона!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

ОЛЯ! ОЛЯ! Олечка! Олечка- душа!  
Будь всегда ты счастлива, душою хороша! 
Пусть тобой любуется весь прекрасный свет! 
Нет тебя талантливей и милее нет!
С днем рожденья! Олечка!
Шепчет тихо лес!
С днем рожденья! Слышется
От солнышка с небес!
И кричат на форуме лучшие друзья:
С днем рожденья, Олечка! 
Милая моя!!!

----------


## юрик71

Оля Леона, с днем рождения!



Все будет хорошо!

----------


## Гвиола

Олечка,с Днем рождения тебя,дорогая!!!
Будь всё время любимой
И зимой, и весной,
Будь всё время красивой
И душой и сoбой,
Hе склоняйся рябиной
Если будет беда,
Будь всё время счастливой
В этот день и всегда!
[IMG]http://*********org/628597m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Иришка 11*- радуйся жизни на полную катушку.
 тебе исполнилось-дважды семнадцать.
  Это ж две молодости за плечами...
 Радуйся каждому прожитому дню и наслаждайся каждым мгновением!

----------


## Марина Дудник

И еще хочу поздравить ИРИШКУ11!!! Замечательный возраст... Слегка за.....

Ирочка! С днюшкой! Ты стала взрослей! 
Милая, радости! Солнечных дней! 
Счастья вселенского желаю тебе, 
денежек, чтобы жилось веселей! 
Ну и еще пожелать бы хотелось 
чтол б никогда ничего не болелось, 
чтоб не ревелось тебе никогда, 
чтоб веселилось и пелось всегда!!! 
Чтобы тебя уважали друзья, 
что бы любили семья и родня, 
что бы мечты и желанья сбывались, 
что бы всегда все тебе улыбались!

----------


## shoymama

*Олечка Леона, это тебе!!!
*


Пусть все здоровы будут  в доме, 
Пусть все заказы – лишь тебе
Пускай финансы будут в норме,
Ну а проблемы – на нуле!

Пусть солнце греет, но не жарит,
Пускай улыбка – в пол-лица!
Леона-Оля, с Днем рожденья!
Будь счастлива, красавица!

----------


## Solnechnaja

*Олечка, с Днем рождения!!!! Пусть работа будет в радость, а "мед" в наслаждение!!!!! Счастья, удачи и здоровья тебе и твоим близким!!!!*

----------


## shoymama

*ИРИШКА 11!
С Днем Рождения!!!* [img]http://s13.******info/5e08ae960ff64dfe15a86469c8d2ada1.gif[/img]

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

*Natali_T*, МИЛАЯ НАТАЛИ !!! ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ПРИМИ !!! ОТ ВСЕЙ МОЕЙ ДУШИ !!! ХОТЬ И С ОПОЗДАНИЕМ, НО ВСЁ ЖЕ ...ПОЖЕЛАЮ ИМЕТЬ МОРЕ СЧАСТЬЯ, И МОРЕ ЛЮБВИ !!! НЕЖНЫЕ ВОЛНЫ ТВОЕЙ СУДЬБЫ ПУСТЬ ЛАСКАЮТ БЕРЕГ БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ !!! ЦЕЛУЮ, ДО ВСТРЕЧИ В ПЕТРОПАВЛОВСКЕ !!! ДАСТ БОГ.

----------


## Ольга-63

ИРИШКА11
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

ВСЕ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ Я ПЕРЕДАЛА ТЕБЕ ПО СКАЙПУ, А ЕЩЕ ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ ДОЖДИЧКА И ПРОХЛАДЫ,

----------


## Ларико

Иринка11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю и я с Днем рождения!!!!! Желаю семейного счастья! Восторгов, радости, любви, нежности!!!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

дорогие ребята! спасибо за теплые слова ..извините...что редко выхожу в эфир и не пишу поздравления...но лучшее доказательство что я вас ценю-дело... все чем могу помочь или подскащзать- я к вашим услугам... звоните...пишите...все чем могу-помогу!...еще раз за все спасибо!

----------


## sokolixa

Оля-Леона, с Днём рождения, удачи во всём!!!


Иринка11, поздравляю, пусть сбудется всё, что задумано!!!


Я очень много пропустила именинников, у всех прошу прощения, это - вам:

----------


## Иринка 11

marisha612, Мариша 
shoymama, Олечка
sokolixa, Лариса
Оптимистка, Людочка
Олечка 63,
Ларико 2009, Лариса,
и все все все, кто меня поздравлял в скайпе, всех просто не перечислить, СПАСИБО вам большое, с вами и день рождение  совсем не грустный праздник)))
Я вас очень всех люблю, Спасибо вам за поздравление, спасибо за то, что вы есть!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Всех обнимаю и целую!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Совмари*
*Машенька, поздравляю с Днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********org/678339.gif[/IMG]
*И вот еще один годок,
Но жизнь есть жизнь.
Будь лучезарна, доченька,
Всегда держись.
В удачу верь, твори себя,
Твори мечту,
Неукоснительно любя
Лишь высоту.
Да будет каждый шаг пути 
Теплом согрет. 
Желаю я тебе цвести,
Не зная бед.*
[IMG]http://*********org/659907.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Megatoi

*Пигмалион..Пётр Петрович...вот и настал твой праздник!*
[IMG]http://*********org/656539.jpg[/IMG]
*Ты очень нам дорог..
С тобою легко..
Ты рядом всё время..
хотя далеко..
В тебе столько нежности..
ласки,заботы..
С тобой забываешь 
проблемы,невзгоды..*
_Мне хочется очень 
тебе пожелать..
побольше и качественней отдыхать..
Семья чтоб твоя росла и крепчала..
тем более.. у такого причала..
Хочу я сказать спасибо Сибири..
за то,что свела нас с тобою...
Пусть жизнь твоя будет насыщена светом..
и просто..мирскою любовью.._
[IMG]http://*********org/677021.jpg[/IMG]
*Удачи тебе,во всём!*

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Петя,Пётр!О,ПИГМ!-ты наш!!!!!
От тебя такой кураж!!!!
С днюхой,Петю поздравляем!
И коньяк вновь ,открываем!!!!!

С днём рождения,Дорогой!!!!
Рады встречам, мы с тобой!!!
Пусть завидуют друзья!!!
С Петей,мы теперь РОДНЯ!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Олечку и Иринку с прошедшими ДНЮХАМИ!*
Девчонки, будьте просто счастливыми!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Маша - Совмари*, очень интересный и неординарный человек, и тебя с Днём рождения! Желаю найти свою НАСТОЯЩУЮ половинку.  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Петя, Пётр, Петенька!*
По-моему, ты давно стал общей сибирской любовью. И не только сибирской.... :tongue: Всеми своими струнками желаю, чтобы у тебя было всё так, как должно быть в твоей жизни. Так, чтобы всем твоим дорогим людям было комфортно и в первую очередь тебе. В первую очередь ТЕБЕ! Посылаю свои дружеские объятия и поцелуи. :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

*Петя!Петенка! Петр!
Ты тот человек на нашем практически женском Форуме, которого любят все...
 Ты- мужчина, который среди женщин не потерял себя, ни влез ни в одну склоку и всегда оставался мудрым и достойным
 Твой опыт сослужил не раз хорошую службу и новичкам, и старичкам...
 Когда -то на карте ты показал однажды , как далеко друг от друга наши города...
 А я все равно мечтаю, что встречусь с тобой в реале
 А пока -заочно дергаю за уши и говорю, - расти Петя дальше.:biggrin:
 Морально, материально, духовно и физически и Будь здоров и счастлив*!

----------


## solist64

*Петя Пигмалион!* С Днем рожденья! По-мужски жму твою руку! Удачи тебе в нашем нелегком деле!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Петенька от всего сердца с любовью из из Сиба к тебе летит мой приветик и пожелания с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!Я ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗНАКОМСТВУ С ТОБОЙ!!!
пусть все загаданное сбудется!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1523251m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Пётр,он же Петя, он же Петручо, он же Пигмалион!!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

*Пётр, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

* так же ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ КО ВСЕМ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ!!!!!!!*

*ПЁТР, ПИГМАЛИОН,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*

Ты наша палочка выручалочка и просто замечательный мужчина(я надеюсь меня правильно поняли - это не тот мужчина,который часто получает замечания:biggrin:).
Творческих успехов,всего наилучшего!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1556075.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Пигмалион! Просто Пётр!

Я не опоздала? Нет? 
Тогда прими и мой привет!
И поздравленья с днем рожденья,
И много много угощенья,
И выпить тоже, но немножко...
Чтоб  утром выглянув в окошко 
Ты прокричал: Как мир хорош!
 тот мир в котором ты живешь!
 Тот мир в котором есть друзья,
Тот мир что подарил тебя!

Желаю счастья и любви,
Достатка, радости, работы! 
Еще лет сто ты нам дари
Свою любовь, свои остроты!

----------


## Kley

ПЕТЕНЬКА!!!!!!!!! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## Super Light

*Петя* с Днюхой!!!

Пусть люди видят и ценят 
Уровень самоотдачи! 
Пусть впечатляют успехи 
И помогает удача!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1558112.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Галкатк

[IMG]http://*********ru/1555042.jpg[/IMG]
_Дорогой Петр Пигмалион!Лично не общались,но столько раз пользовалась твоей музыкой столь щедро и всегда с таким вкусом ,знанием и профессионализмом подобранную!!!А твои постановочные танцы-это вообще шедевр и в каждом-маленькая жизнь!!! Счастья, здоровья,творческих успехов!Пусть будет все что хочется и почаще!!!!_

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

[IMG]http://*********ru/1536634.gif[/IMG]

*Дорогие мои! Сердечное спасибо всем Вам за поздравления и пожелания!  (… это оказывается так трогательно!)
Мне ОЧЕНЬ приятно ваше внимание. В последнее время я не так часто выкладываю посты, не всем успеваю ответить вовремя на помощь (катастрофически не хватает времени), но все же вы помните обо мне.
Огромное спасибо за ваши открытки, за теплые слова. Я вам очень благодарен!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1510010.gif[/IMG]

*За поздравленья всех благодарю. За Ваши тёплые, красивые слова. За искренность ко мне и доброту.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1563261.gif[/IMG]
*
Спасибо я Вам говорю,
За теплоту и ласку.
За нежность Вашу и любовь,
Души веселье вновь и вновь.

За те прекрасные мгновенья… 
За песни и стихотворенья,
За то, что рядом Вы всегда,
Когда и радость и беда.

Спасибо Вам я говорю,
Родные я Вас всех люблю!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1554045.gif[/IMG]

*Разрешите и мне от всего сердца пожелать Вам всего наилучшего! И самое главное – любви, здоровья, счастья, хорошего настроения и финансового благополучия!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1541757.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1527421.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Маргоshа

*Галочка-Галкатк!*
*Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения*
*И хотя мы не знакомы лично, читаю твои посты, советы и вижу, какая-ты замечательная, отзывчивая! Хочу пожелать тебе надолго оставаться такой же молодой, красивой, позитивной!
Счастья тебе! Удачи всегда и во всем!!!!!!*
Надеюсь на встречу в реале, ведь мы практически землячки

----------


## Анюша

Сегодня День рождения у *Юли-Юльчиты!*. Юленька, С Днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1629091.jpg[/IMG]

*Галкатк*,
 Галенька, С днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1615779.jpg[/IMG]

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Петенька, и тебя с только что отгремевшим Праздником!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1611683.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Галя-Галкатк* и *Юля-Юльчита*,
девочки, поздравляю вас!!!

Здоровы будьте и удачливы без меры!
Желаю Вам успехов, светлой веры,
И пусть Вам путеводная звезда
Жизнь освещает ярко и всегда!

----------


## GlazOlga

ГАЛОЧКЕ-ГАЛКАТК

Галочку поздравить с рождением спешу,
Все цветы в округе в букет тебе сложу  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Счастья и здоровья, радости большой,
Столько позитива в общении с тобой! :biggrin:
Даришь людям праздник, доброту и смех,
Чтобы на пути твоем не было помех,
Чтобы солнца лучик тебя поцеловал,
А ангел твой хранитель "С рожденьем" прошептал...

Красоту выставлять еще на научилась:frown: 

За тебя до дна  :Pivo:

----------


## Галкатк

Спасибо мои дорогие и любимые девочки за поздравления!
_Маргоshа-Маргарита_!Мы не только рядышком живем,но я еще 5 лет в Белгороде после института работала на заводе металлоконструкций да и муж из Прохоровки знаменитой.Так что увидимся наверняка!Спасибо!
*Аня-Анюша и Лариса-sokolixa*!Спасибо мои красавицы!Очень приятно!
_Оленька-GlazOlga!_Спасибо за поздравление!Такие проникновенные строки-просто светлым светом сразу в сердце!Ты знаешь ,что я очень люблю тебя!!!!
  Целую вас всех!

----------


## Kescha

*Галкатк*,



*ГАЛОЧКА- ГАЛЮНЯ ,*ты меня прости.
и тёплое поздравление
от меня прими.
немножко с опозданьем,но
от всей души
желаю я здоровья и 
большой любви,
успехов, достижений
на поприще твоём.

----------


## shoymama

Сегодня День рождения 
у Танюши Осинки! Ура!



То березка, то рябина
Куст ракиты над рекой…
Нет не то,.. -  дрова, рутина,
Сон, дремота и покой...

Я хочу сказать  о Тане, 
Что *ОСИНКОЮ* зовут 
О веселой зажигалке:
Умной, доброй, не нахалке
Очень вдумчивой и яркой,
Да чего уж там, Татьянка!
Твоя днюха тут как тут!



Я тебе желаю счастья,
Солнца, песен и цветов,
Фарта, карты нужной масти,
И клиентов – не скотов.

В настроеньи самом лучшем
Постарайся пребывать
Я люблю тебя, Танюша!
Чмоки-чмоки. Шоумать.

----------


## Масяня

Танюшка - осинка, гарна украинка, 
с днём рождения тебя, 
будь всегда ты молода, 
чтобы всё в жизни удавалось, 
пусть у тебя всё будет СУПЕР!

----------


## sokolixa

*Танюша-Осинка, только всё самое лучшее в этот день!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Олечка!!!! Матушка наша-ШОУ!!! 
Светланка!
Лариса!
Спасибо вам! Вот я уже и улыбнулась!
Честно говоря, очень плохо себя чувствую, головные боли уже 4 дня. Но, кажется, дозу здоровья уже получила, вместо таблетки! 
Как я вас всех люблю, девчонки!!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Танечка! Осинка! 
С Днем рождения! Светлый,добрый,потрясающий человек! И просто красавица!
Счастья тебе,нашего бабьего! Чтобы жить и чувствовать себя любимой,желанной,нужной, неотразимой! Жить и знать,что счастливее тебя нет никого на земле!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

> Честно говоря, очень плохо себя чувствую, головные боли уже 4 дня.


Танечка, и главное - ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!
Береги себя!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Галина, Татьяна.. Поздравляю с Днем рождения!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1588077.gif[/IMG]

*Желаю счастья и здоровья,
Улыбок, бодрости и сил,
Чтоб каждый день обычной жизни
Лишь только радость приносил!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/697533.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Сегодня День рождения у нашей* *Лады-Ладушки*!!!

Ладушка, я тебе желаю только добра, только счастья, только любви!!!
С избытком!!!
Молодость твоя пусть не убудет,
А вместе с ней - любовь и доброта.
Пусть вечным гостем в доме твоем будут
Покой и счастье, мир и теплота! 

С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Сегодня День рождения у нашей Лады-Ладушки!!!


*ЧЕЛОВЕКА красивого во всем - в творчестве, душевных качествах, умеющего дружить, честного, искреннего, талантливого - 
КРАСИВОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА - нашу ЛАДУШКУ! Я поздравляю С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Ладушка

*sokolixa*,
*Svetllana*,
 Спасибо большое за поздравления!
 Счастлива от того. что  общаюсь с яркими и талантливыми личностями. 
[IMG]http://*********org/708856.jpg[/IMG]
Проставляюсь)))

----------


## Иринка 11

*Ладушка, поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!*

----------


## Марисоль

Дорогая Ладушка! Прими мои поздравления  и самые добрые пожелания в День рождения, хочу , чтобы у тебя было все для  счастья, чтобы все , что окружает тебя -радовало,все - о чем мечтаешь - приходило в твою жизнь, радуйся сама и радуй своих близких! [IMG]http://*********org/678139m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Ладушка*,


Ладуська - с днём рождения тебя поздравляет вся семья, муж, родные, дети, ну и мы, конечно, от них не отстаём. Потому как ты и я давно на ин - ку одна семья. Принимай пожелания радости, принимай охапки цветов, принимайтысячу комплиментов, потому что это - ТВОЙ ДЕНЬ!


А ещё, в один день с тобой празднует день рождения БАГИРА - Елена из Сызрани. Вот видишь. какой это благодатный день, если столько хороших людей в него рождены.

Еленочка - с днём рождения, счастье и удача пусть живут у вас, радость, восхищенье - светится в глазах, и в ваших. и в тех, кто смотрит  с любовью на вас.

С днём рождения девчонки!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Иринка 11*,
*Марисоль*,
*Масяня*,
 Спасибо, девочки!  :flower: 
 Светлана,у меня сегодня супруг тоже именинник. Вот так в семье у нас в этот день - сабантуй. :Pivo:

----------


## Марисоль

> *Иринка 11*,
>  Светлана,у меня сегодня супруг тоже именинник. Вот так в семье у нас в этот день - сабантуй.


Телеграмма: сильно не напивайтесь тчк мысленно с вами вскл:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ладушка, Лена, с днем рождения вас, девочки!

Пусть сбываются мечты и оправдываются надежды, пусть окружают улыбки, радость и любовь! Поздравляю от всей души!

Пожеланья мои кратки:
Здоровья, счастья, меньше бед,
В семье чтоб было все в порядке
И жизни много-много лет!

[IMG]http://*********org/656392.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Лада*, поздравляю с Днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********org/661515.jpg[/IMG]

_желаю быть всегда такой, как на этой фотографии:
-весёлой;
-в компании приятных тебе людей;
-впереди;
-ведущей за собой;
-эффектной;
-уверенной в себе,
-короче-настоящей ЛАДУШКОЙ!!!_

_"Даже если станешь бабушкой,
Всё равно ты будешь ладушкой!
Для меня ты будешь Ладушкой, Лада!!"_

----------


## Ладушка

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Курица*,
Благодарю вас .
 Татьяна. а у меня нет такой фотки.   :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Ладушка*,
 Ладуся! С днём рождения тебя!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

_Ладушка! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Пусть мечты все сбываются, пожеланья исполняются!

А еще спасибо форумчанам, приславшим поздравления на почту!!!! 
Всех-всех люблю и целую!
_

----------


## Ладушка

*maknata*,
*tatiana-osinka*,

 Столько поздравлений - это что-то! 
 И все мне дороги!
 Благодарю вас.    :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Ладушка!*

[IMG]http://*********org/701488.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Ладушка-С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ САМОГО НЕЖНОГО !!! ЦЕЛУЮ !!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ладусь, прими самые искренние поздравления с этим солнечным днем в твоей жизни!!!
ПУсть дети радуют, муж балует, коллеги уважают, клиенты обожают!!! Всего всего тебе!!!

----------


## Kley

*Танечка-Осинка, Ладушка !!!!!* Девочки, поздравляю вас с Днём рождения!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
*Cветлана Форелли*,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
*Kley*,
 Моя искренняя благодарность. :flower:  :Pivo: 

 Ко мне сегодня пришли молодые  у которых буду вести свадьбу, и принесли  красивую белую розу в подарок. А ещё  поздравляли бывшие молодожёны в агенте и по смс.    Значит, помнят!  
  Вчера первым поздравил  шансонье из Лос-Анжелоса ( у них разница в 13 часов) - Анатолий Могилевский. Утром разбудил телефонный звонок из Красноярска, звонил  музыкант, который мне показал  три года назад дорогу на форум.  И  было  много -  просто невероятно много, поздравлений.  Даже от тех,  от кого уже  и не думала получить.... И конечно же -  моя семья  и моя родные  Подходит к концу  день. Я налила себе  в бокальчик вина  и пишу вам, мои дорогие!  Я - счастлива! Знаю, что любима, и что у меня есть друзья,  у меня есть любимое занятие.  Всей душой и всем сердцем благодарю всевышнего за сегодняшний день,  и за то. что он послал мне  эту  радость!   Ещё очень долго меня будет согревать память о сегодняшнем дне. Всех люблю!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ладушка, с днём Рождения! 

[IMG]http://*********org/671799.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/677943.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

*Танюша-Осинка*, С Днем рождения тебя!!!! Нежности и любви

[IMG]http://*********org/704600.jpg[/IMG]

*Лада-Ладушка*, С Днем рождения! Исполнения тебе самых заветных желаний!

[IMG]http://*********org/692312.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Ладушка*, дорогая, совем неважно сколько лет тебе исполнилось
 Ты находишься сейчас в состоянии творческого взлета.
 Желаю не выходить из этого состояния  как можно дальше.
 Не останавливаться на достигнутом и молодеть душой
Будь счастлива и здорова.

*Таня-осинка!*
Сожалею, что пока с тобой не познакомилась с тобой в реале. Одни лишь разговоры по мобильному.
 А хочется подергать тебя за уши и услышать твой задорный смех! С Днем рождения, землячка- украиночка!

----------


## чижик

Ладушку и Таню-Осинку - с днём рождения! Девочки! Многие л-е-е-ета-а-!!!

----------


## Олеч

*Танечка-Осинка* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Светлых тебе дней, любви, здоровья, благополучия!!!Пусть твои мечты сбываются!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

У нашей Оля-ля из Тюмени сегодня  лень рождения!
 Самый отзывчивый человек!
  Рада знакомству с тобой!
 Счастья тебе личного  и здоровья отличного! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Анюша*,
*optimistka17*,
*чижик*,
 Спасибо девочки!!!

----------


## Галкатк

> У нашей Оля-ля из Тюмени сегодня лень рождения!


Ольга!Присоединяюсь к поздравлению!Счастья,здоровья,любви!

----------


## Татьянушка

Ладочка душка, поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!!

И тезку Танюшу поздравляю

И для Олечки


Девчонки, всем вам желаю того, что по вашему мнению составляет СЧАСТЬЕ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Оля-ля из Тюмени


поздравляю с Днём рождения, Оля!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1599328.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Вай, Оля...    написала лень))) вместо день... исправить уже не могу.
Мне раньше говорили. что лень  вперёд меня родилась))) Вот  и тут  она пролезла))):biggrin:
*Татьянушка*,
 Танюша.  чмок. :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

*Ладушка,*, дорогая, нежная, сердечная. Славная наша Ладушка, с опазданием, но от всей души , с радостью...да чё-там... с ОГРОМНОЙ радость ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ с ДНЁМ ТВОЕГО РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!Как хорошо, что ты есть!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1590943m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*Fomkina-Roslavl* из Рославля Поздравляю С Днём Рождения!!! Желаю....всего самого наилучешго :Connie 5:

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1584785.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1587857.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1585809.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1586833.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1573521.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1574545.jpg[/IMG] :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анюша*,
*optimistka17*,
*чижик*,
*Олеч*,
*Татьянушка*,
 Девочки, спасибо большое за поздравления и пожелания!!! :smile:  
Праздничное настроение продолжается!

----------


## Анюша

*Оля-ля, Оленька* с Днем рождения!!!! Радостного творчества и Творческой радости!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1620628.jpg[/IMG]

*Fomkina-Roslavl* 

Танюшка, С Днем рождения!!!!! Пусть каждый день радует тебя новыми приятными сюрпризами и новыми гениальными идеями!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1613460.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Автора Цветных танцев - О-ля-ля из Тюмени от  души поздравляю с днем *рождения!*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ух, у Ольги днюха!!! Оленька, поздравляю тебя с этим светлым днем!
ТЫ очень позивный и суперталантливый человек, оставайся такой навсегда! Побольше тебе благодарных клиентов,....и пусть тебя ценят на работе!!!

----------


## alaska72

> Автора Цветных танцев - О-ля-ля из Тюмени от  души поздравляю с днем *рождения!*


 Присоединяюсь!)

----------


## sokolixa

*Оля, я тебя тоже поздравляю. 
Пусть всё будет ХО-РО-ШО!*

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Гена. с днем рождения!!!*

_Повыступать ты любишь, Гена! 
Вся жизнь твоя — как будто сцена. 
Хоть кем ты будь — но ты ЗВЕЗДА БАНКЕТА:biggrin:,
Достоин самых пышных роз букета.

Тебя мы любим, понимаем,
Да, в самом деле ты — герой.
От всей души тебе желаем
Стать настоящею звездой!_

----------


## Kescha

*ДОРОГИЕ ИМЕНИННИКИ !ДОРОГИЕ ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛьЧИКИ !*

(Чтоб никого не забытъ и не обидетъ)

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС ВСЕХ С ДНЮХАМИ( прошедшими) !!!*





*Я желаю Девам,
Без различий пола,
Чтобы жили все вы
Словно королевы
Чтобы вашей страсти
Было все подвластно,
Чтобы ваше счастье
Длилось ежечасно.*

----------


## тапочка74

Всех всех сегодня именинников поздравить С Днем Варенья!!! Желаю самого главного Здоровья, Счастья и Любви!!!Никаких сомнений быть не может:
День рожденья - лучший день

в году!
Пусть он жизнь по полочкам разложит
и поставит счастье на виду!
Ближе к счастью - мир, любовь, удачу,
дружбу, доброту, надежду, веру.
Где-то рядом - дом, машину, дачу,
Деньги и успешную карьеру!
Пусть судьба возьмет всё это вместе
И назначит жизни долгий срок,
Чтобы тебе жилось ещё лет двести
Без проблем, волнений и тревог!!

----------


## Масяня

Олюшка, практически землячка - что там до той Тюмени от нас, всего -то 1300 км, мы с тобой знакомы в реале.

Гена, ну, до Москвы -чуть поболе будет от меня, 3.000 км, но с тобой мы тоже знакомы в реале. 

А это так здорово, иметь реальных друзей. Поздравляю вас с днями радости, с днями, когда ты понимаешь, ты не одинок в этом мире. С днямим - когда всё для вас, не только в этот день, а ещё, как минимум, неделю.
Счастья вам!

----------


## Галкатк

_Дорогая Иринка ___Ира___ !!!Поздравляю тебя с днем Варенья!Желаю тебе счастья,здоровья ,любви и новых высот в творчестве!
 Всего самого лучшего для тебя,замечтательный отзывчивый человек!_

----------


## Анюша

*Ирочка,* с днем рождения!!!! Пусть добрые приметы всегда тебе подсказывают дорогу к исполнению всех твоих желаний!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1696936.jpg[/IMG]
*
Лучик Дон, Леночка,* С Днем рождения!!! Пусть окружающие тебя люди не устают заставлять тебя чувствовать самой красивой и самой счастливой!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1674408.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alaska72

___Ира___ ,Лучик Дон,девочки!С днём рождения![IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Ленусечка - Лучик  - с днём рождения тебя. написала эту фразу, и сразу перед глазами ты, такая открытая, и такая ранимая, такая солнечная. Я очень надеюсь увидеться с обой, тогда и передам все свои пожелания. Питер уже скоро - там и обнимемся - расцелуемся.



Иришечка, с днём рождения!! Девы - самые изысканные женщины на всей планете, я знаю это не по наслышке, прямо сейчас одна из маленькихъ Дев (моя Катруся, у неё 18 сентября) мастерит куклам супер наряды.


Я вас от всей души поздравляю - и желаю, чтобы не только мы, ваши подруги отмечали вашу красоту и душевные качества, но самое главное  - чтобы мужчины это ценили! Счастья вам!

----------


## Ольга-63

*Леночка - Лучик Дон! С днем рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1654981.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Леночка! Лучик наш яркий! С Днем рождения тебя! Ты настоящий друг, приветливый, добрый человек! Оставайся такой, согревай нас своим теплом! Удачи тебе, любви и везения. Деньги не считай, пусть они тебе сами в карманы так и прут, так и прут!!!

----------


## Славина

Девчонки, огромное вам спасибо, за ваши искренние поздравления и пожелания, ведь форум стал моим вторым домом и так приятны были сегодня ваши пожелания, ведь вы сумели разглядеть за сообщениями человека, а это очень важно. Люблю наш форум и всех вас, с утра просто слезы катятся целый день. Огромное спасибо за простое человеческое счастье!

----------


## Лучик Дон

Спасибо всем моим друзьям за поздравления! Кто-то звонил, кто-то присылал открытки, а чьи-то поздравления и тёплые слова я прочла здесь. Мне очень приятно, что я не забыта, что каждый из вас мысленно всегда рядом со мной. Знаете, я только 2 дня назад вернулась из Закарпатья, где прошла замечательный тренинг: " Искусство вести переговоры". Я привезла море эмоций, кучу знаний, но главное... Наш тренер сказал всего одну фразу, но она перевернула моё сознание. Он сказал: " Жалеть для себя мечты - грех". Быть может фраза и не совсем связная, но сколько в ней смысла! И я поняла главное: чтобы идти к цели, нужно её поставить перед собой, но каждая цель- это что-то измеримое, конкретное и она может родиться только из неопределённого, т.е. из мечты. Так что мечтайте все и всегда, потому что нам тоже нужно верить в сказки, как это ни парадоксально.
Всех целую, жду с нетерпением встречи и пусть Ангелы Хранители всегда оберегают всех вас!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Леночка! Еще раз- с Днем  Рождения!!!* :Aga:  :flower: 
Желаю тебе Солнечного позитива и Здоровья крепкого, Благополучия и Вдохновения!

А Еще, уже сегодня, *День Рождения у Сержа-тамады!* Сережа из Каховки!!!!
Желаю тебе и твоей семье душевной Гармонии, 
Музыки в стиле джаз 
и завершение хорошего ремонта! :Aga: :rolleyes: :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка, милая ,дорогая Леночка!*
*Дорогой наш Лучик Дон!
 Сейчас я еще с большим удовольствием приезжаю в Севастополь. И только потому что в Севастополе живешь ты...
Рада, что этим летом познакомилась с твоим мужем
точно знаю, что ты многого добьешься. В тебе- море таланта, трудолюбия , творчества и  порядочности...
 Ты- чудесная мама ,жена и подруга.
 дай Бог тебе счастья!*


*А сегодня наш Серж тамада празднует свой день рождения.** И в этот миг ремонт отходит на второй план
 А мы мысленно вместе с ним танцуем его знаменитую полечку и благодарим дочку, которая научила папу, а Серега всех нас.
 И у каждого в ушах чарующие звуки серегиного саксофона...
Эх, как хочется встретиться в реале.
 А если хочется, то это же случится!
*

----------


## Абюл45

МИЛЫЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ИМЕНИННИКИ!!! ПРИМИТЕ САМЫЕ ТЁПЛЫЕ, САМЫЕ СЕРДЕЧНЫЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ И УДАЧИ ВАМ!!!



ХОРОШАЯ НОВОСТЬ! СЕГОДНЯ ДЕНЬ ЗНАНИЙ,
 НАЧАЛО СВЕРШЕНИЙ, НАЧАЛО ДЕРЗАНИЙ!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН С НОВЫМ УЧЕБНЫМ ГОДОМ!!!
ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Я очень люблю этот день. Люблю за то, что сегодня у всех необыкновенные лица - у малышей, для которых только открывается путь в Страну Знаний, и для тех, у кого путешествие продолжается. 

Именно в этот день педагоги необычайно красивы. Их лица какие-то одухотворенные. 


Я поздравляю сегодня всех - педагогов, бывших и настоящих учеников,а педагогов бывших не бывает!,  конечно же родителей, детушки которых учатся в школах, ВУЗах.  Поздравляю НАС всех с Днем Знаний.

Терпения, здоровья, отличных результатов в познаниях детям.

Добра всем и Мира!*

----------


## Orleana

Добрый день!!!! Поздравляю всех учащихся, родителей и работников системы образования с началом нового учебного года!

----------


## Панандопуло

У-у-у. 1-е сентября все же наступило  :Vah: 
Приношу свои соболезнования с этой трагической датой.:biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

*Серж-тамада!!!!* С Днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1698033.gif[/IMG]

Всех наших *форумчан -мамочек и папочек,* которые сегодня отправляют своих солнышек в школу, поздравляю *с новым учебным годом - С Днем знаний!* Хочется пожелать, что бы ваши чады учились с удовольствием и что бы все им давалось легко!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1679601.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Блин, вчера не могла на форум пробиться, чтобы вас поздравить. Но ведь лучше поздно, чем никогда, правда??

Ленуська, Иришка - от души поздравляю вас! будьте зажигалочками, будьте искренними, любимыми. И пусть ваши молодожены и юбиляры будут самыми счастливыми людьми))
А мужчины пусть носят на руках, счастья вам!!!

----------


## Масяня

Серёжка - Тамада, я горжусь знакомством с тобой!!! Поздравляю от всей души!!!

ремонт - это круто! поэтому желаю, чтобы он принёс ещё больше тепла и уюта в твою замечательную семью, я хочу, чтобы твой саксофон дарил в твоих руках всем ещё больше радости, мира и любви!!!

С днём рождения от меня, Саньки и Мишки.

----------


## jpligunova

Уважаемые ведущие праздников-учителя, сегодня настал наш праздник!!!!
С Новым годом вас, дорогие!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1655836m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

*Лучик Дон*,
 ЛЕНОЧКА !!!!!!!!!!!!! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ-ПРИМИ МОИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!
ТЫ ТАКАЯ ТЁПЛАЯ, ДОБРАЯ, ПОЗИТИВНАЯ !!! ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО КАК ЛУЧИК-КОТОРЫЙ УКАЗЫВАЕТ ДОРОГУ ЛЮДЯМ, И СОГРЕВАЕТ СВОИМ СВЕТОМ !!! Я ХОЧУ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ ТЕБЕ ТОЛЬКО СЧАСТЬЯ !!! ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ТВОИ ЗАВЕТНЫЕ МЕЧТЫ И ЖЕЛАНИЯ СБЫВАЮТСЯ !!! ЦЕЛУЮ-МНОГО, МНОГО РАЗ !!!
А ТАК ЖЕ ХОЧУ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН-С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, С НОВЫМ УЧЕБНЫМ ГОДОМ !!! ПУСТЬ ОН БУДЕТ ДЛЯ НАШИХ ДЕТОК СЧАСТЛИВЫМ, И УСПЕШНЫМ !!! А ДЛЯ НАС-РОДИТЕЛЕЙ ПУСТЬ ОН БУДЕТ ЛЁГКИМ !!! ЖЕЛАЮ ЧТОБЫ ДЕТКИ РАДОВАЛИ СВОИМИ ДОСТИЖЕНИЯМИ !!! у меня на линейке всегда слёзы из глаз, какое то неописуемое чувство-девочки с бантами, первоклашки с букетами, выпускной класс в школьной форме.Учителя, родители, школьный звонок....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Лучик Дон*,
*Леночка, поздравляю с Днем рождения!!! Пусть тебя согревают лучики любви, дружбы, восторга, удачи. Спасибо тебе за тот свет, который ты несешь всем нам!*


*Сережка! Дорогой мой, яркий, творческий, удивительный ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! С Днем Рождения! Помню как стремительно и ярко произошло наше знакомство, помню, как ты покорил всех своей музыкой, которая царила над соснами Песчанного, помню твою зажигательную польку, помню, какой ты замечательный Человек! 
Спасибо, что ты есть!*

----------


## alaska72

*Всех учителей,мам и пап с первым учебным днём!*

----------


## Rem-Olya

Хочу поздравить своих коллег -ведущих праздников-учителей с Днем знаний!
Пусть профессия приносит удовольствие и радость,
Каждый день работы в школе превратится для Вас в праздник!!!

----------


## alaska72

> *
> Я поздравляю сегодня всех - педагогов, бывших и настоящих учеников,а педагогов бывших не бывает!
> *


 Вот уж точно!хорошо сказали) :Aga:

----------


## Галкатк



----------


## Сильва

Зашла случайно в календарь, а там столько именинников!!!!
*Верочка-позитиффчик!!!* Ты наша зажигалочка, источник таких изюминок! Желаю счастья много-много! И нехай згинуть вси наши вороги! Всё должно быть здорово, и так Будет! Пусть тебя радуют твои близкие и твои многочисленные воспитанники! Творчества, удачи, и надеюсь ещё не раз встретиться!!!

*Надя-ЗАМИР!* С Днём рождения! Пусть приносит радость всё, чем ты занимаешься! Здоровья, оптимизма, успехов!

*Иришка -sкоmоrох!!!* С Днюхой!!! Хорошего настроения, творческих идей, пусть твой искрящийся юмор приводит к тебе массу заказчиков, а мы просто все тебя любим!!! Здорово, что ты с нами!!!

И с опозданием моих добрых друзей по Тамадеям - *Леночку-Лучика* и *SERGTAMADA* тоже с прошедшим. Ребята, я вас люблю!!! Счастья, здоровья вам, исполнения всего, что пожелается! Много заказов и солнечного настроения!

----------


## Анюша

*Вера, Надежда и ...Иринка!* Поздравляю каждую из вас с Днем рождения!!! Хочется пожелать, что бы каждая из вас в своей жизни купалась в лучиках собственного счастья.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1654867.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ВЕРА-ПОЗИТИФФЧИК !!!!!!! УР-РААААА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ-ВСЕГО САМОГО КЛЁВОГО ЖЕЛАЮ !!! ПУСТЬ ВСЁ В ТВОЕЙ ЖИЗНИ ИДЁТ КАК ПО МАСЛУ !!! ТОЛЬКО СЧАСТЬЯ И УДАЧИ !!! ВЕРА-В ТЕБЕ ТАКОЙ МОЩНЫЙ ЗАРЯД СИДИТ, И ОН СУПЕР-ПОЗИТИВНЫЙ, НА ВСЕ 200 % ВЕРНО !!! ЦЕЛУЮ, ОБНИМАЮ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ЗА ТЕБЯ БОКАЛ ПОДНИМАЮ !!!! ВЕРОЧКА-ТЫ НЕ ТОЛЬКО МОЙ КУМИР, НО И МОИХ ДОЧЕК-КАК ОНИ У МЕНЯ ПОСЛЕ МОСКВЫ ПЕЛИ ЦЕЛЫМИ ДНЯМИ СОЛОВЕЙ-КУКУШКУ....ТЫ БЫ СЛЫШАЛА...
ТАК ЖЕ ХОЧУ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ ИРИНКУ-СКОРОМОХА, И НАДЕЖДУ-ЗАМИР !!! ДЕВЧОНКИ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ-ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ, БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ, БОЛЬШОЙ ЛЮБВИ !!!

----------


## Маргоshа

> Вера, Надежда и ...Иринка! Поздравляю каждую из вас с Днем рождения!!! Хочется пожелать, что бы каждая из вас в своей жизни купалась в лучиках собственного счастья.


Присоединяюсь.
*Удачи вам!!!!! Побольше солнечных счастливых дней!*

----------


## Масяня

ТРИ ДЕВИЦЫ ПОД ОКНОМ, нет, не пряли вечерком, 

а справляли день рождения, в разных городах, разных странах, такие разные, и в то же время - чем-то схожие. Тем, что выбрали для себя профессию - дарить людям радость, тем, что до форума мы даже и не представляли, насколько вы талантливы.
Счастья вам, мира и добра: Вера, Иришка и Надежда!

----------


## alaska72

> *Вера, Надежда и ...Иринка!* Поздравляю каждую из вас с Днем рождения!!! Хочется пожелать, что бы каждая из вас в своей жизни купалась в лучиках собственного счастья.


*Присоединяюсь!Радости вам,девочки!*[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

Большое спасибо всем. кто не забывает. успевает, желает. поздравляет....Спасибо за поздравления. Но для моей профессии-день рождения, как-то некстати всегда. Подготовка к 1 сентября, репетиции линейки, августовские конференции..., а ещё этот день рождения. Я, честно сказать,  сама забываю ,  что день рождения. И потому вдвойне, втройне приятно сейчас. когда немного отпустило, прочитать все поздравления. Спасибо ещё раз. Целую, обнимаю, наливаю...

----------


## Элен

Девочки,Вера и Надюша,поздравляю с днём рождения! Будьте счастливы настолько,сколько вы дарите счастье другим.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1659814.gif[/IMG]
Иринка,я тебя люблю и всё уже сказала.

----------


## чижик

Иришка-Скоморох! Вера с Надеждой! Девочки! От всей души - с днём рождения! Грядут выходные - желаю вам весело, с кучей подарков и поздравлений, отпраздновать свой день! Будьте здоровы!

----------


## ЗАМИР

Девочки! Милые! 
Большое спасибо за поздравления и ваши теплые пожелания.  
НАДЕюсь с ВЕРОЙ в ПОЗИТИВ и со СКОМОРОшьим настроением мы осуществим ваши пожелания и они воплотятся в реальность. 
Еще раз благодарю всех, кто вспомнил о нашем ПРАЗДНИКЕ.

----------


## skomorox

девочки, и я хочу сказать вам - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО, - за все поздравления на форуме, в скайпе, на Одноклассниках и в Любимом чате! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## аLisa

Говорят, что лучше позже, чем никогда. Хоть и с опозданием, ВЕРОЧКА С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!!  И мое любимое пожелание, чтобы все мечты сбывались, желания исполнялись, потребности удовлетворялись!"

----------


## аLisa

Сегодня День рождения у музыканта, с которым я работаю - Олега. На форуме он редко (Реt), а вот по встречам в реале его знают многие. Олежка! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! И пусть твой голос радует еще долго-долго, а еще тебе простого человеческого счастья!

----------


## Ksyusha S

Присоединяюсь ко всем вышесказанным поздравлениям, искренне желаю всем именинникам здоровья, любви, всего наилучшего!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Петрович, дорогой, с рождением тебя! :br:  :biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

Олежка - Петрович, Pet - мы с Сашей и Мишанькой поздравляем тебя с особенным чувством, потому как, слыша многие песни, мы вспоминаем их в твоём исполнении!! ты - талантлив, ты умён, ты галантен- это редкое сочетание качеств в одном человеке.

Хочется пожелать счастья - много, здоровья - такого, чтобы и на твоих близких его хватило, и, конечно, любви - без неё нет творчества.


А сегодня празднуют день прождения Ясмин, Асечка и Михайлова Ариша!!!

Девочки - для вас все краски осени собрались воедино, сплелись и подарили: женское обаяние, интеллигентность и душевность, а я хочу пожелать вам ещё и обыкновенных чудес - пусть они случаются в вашей жизни, как 31 июня у Асечки!

С днём рождения.

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Спасибо, девочки, за поздравление. В свою очередь присоеденяюсь и поздравляю всех именинников С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Счастья, успехов, здоровья и много клиентов!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ариша и Ася!*
*Вы обе молоды ,красивы и каждая по своему талантливы*.
*Дай Бог вам обеим и женского счастья, и здоровья крепкого, и творческого полета ввысь...*

*Олег, а тебе одно пожелание- чтоб доченька была здорова... Все остальное ты сделаешь для себя сам...*

----------


## SERGTAMADA

Дорогие именинники поздравляю всех вас с днём варенья с наилучшими пожеланиями. Хочу поблагодарить всех за поздравления меня с днём рождения. Очень плохо жить без иннета, прошу прощения, что не многословен. В связи с ремонтом капитальным дома, иннет на сьёмной квартире отсутствует. Спасибо всем за поддержку и понимание я вас всех люблю. Ваш Серж.

----------


## Масяня

Танюшка - Алиса, из славного города Шахтёрск, у тебя сегодня славный праздник!!!! Как же здорово, поздравляя, представлять воочию, и видеть ваши глаза, и слышать ваши голоса!!!

Ты такая суперская. классная, душевная, позитивная - оставайся такой всегда!!! Любим - целуем, крепко обнимаем.

----------


## Ksyusha S

Танечка (Алисочка), я вас поздравляю с вашим Днём рождения, зная вашу скурпулёзность и любовь к порядку во всём, хочу пожелать, чтоб всё запланированное всегда сбывалось и шло именно по ВАШЕМУ  плану.kiss Здоровья вам, успешно доучить сыночка-студента и жить в удовольствие!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Татьяна. поздравляю с днём рождения!
   Будь всегда   зажигалочкой!

----------


## Петровна

Ой-Ой-Ой! Как же я так пропустила? 

Милые мои, дорогие, любимые! Сережа-SERGTAMADA, Леночка-Лучик Дон, Олег Петрович- Реt и все Сентябрята,
 примите мои запоздалые поздравления!

[IMG]http://*********org/659255.jpg[/IMG]

 :flower:  :Oj: kiss

Танечка-аLisa! 
Давай, подруга, мы забудем,
Что возраст есть у нас с тобой.
Давай мы только помнить будем,
Что этот праздник личный твой.

Пусть для тебя лишь солнце светит,
Звенят фужеры в твою честь,
За то что ты на белом свете,
У нас, счастливцев, просто есть.

[IMG]http://*********org/717640.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## аLisa

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ! Если б  вы знали, как мне приятно! Словами это просто не выразить! Я всех вас очень люблю, целую еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Rem-Olya

Хочу поздравить всех сентябрьских именинников с Днем рождения!Пусть аромат подаренных цветов и внимание любящих людей,которые живут на этом прекрасном форуме,дарят приятные минуты и большое счастье,здоровье и замечательное настроение каждый миг!
_________________________________
Rem-Olya@mail.ru

----------


## Ларико

*У моей дорогой, золотой, лучшей, красивой, шикарной Оленьки Хельги
 сегодня День рождения! 
Оля, Мурманск так далеко, а ты как будто рядом! Общение с тобой - это как встречи с единомышленником! Очень тебя люблю и желаю быть самой ЗДОРОВОЙ, самой КРАСИВОЙ, самой УСПЕШНОЙ и просто очень СЧАСТЛИВОЙ в Мурманске!!!*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Оленька!
Солнышко наше !!
*

----------


## Масяня

> У моей дорогой, золотой, лучшей, красивой, шикарной Оленьки Хельги
> сегодня День рождения!


Присоединяюсь от всей души!!!! Ольгушка - с днём рождения тебя, Мурманск может гордиться - ты есть у него!! Форум может гордиться - ты есть у него. Мы можем гордиться - ты есть у нас!!!

Будь!! Самой лучшей, самой талантливой, самой душевной, самой человечной. Обожаю тебя!!!

----------


## Марисоль

Олечка-Хельгочка, дорогая! Поздравляю с Днем, когда ты появилась на свет! Ты человек - несущий позитив, добросердечие, интеллигентность и доброжелательность, и несмотря на жизненные трудности , всегда улыбчива и приветлива, спасибо за то, что ты появилась в моей жизни, благодаря тебе я узнала, что может быть тихий , смиренный , каждодневный материнский подвиг, люблю и восхищаюсь тобой, пусть твоя жизнь и жизнь твоих близких будет радостной и счастливой вопреки всем испытаниям![IMG]http://*********org/692921m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> У моей дорогой, золотой, лучшей, красивой, шикарной Оленьки Хельги  сегодня День рождения!


ОООООООООООООО! Ольга!!!!
Олька!!! Оленька!!! 
Ты даже не представляешь себе, какая ты! ты излучаешь свет. Тебя хочется видеть, слышать, ...трогать...С тобой так классно ржать и так приятно беседовать. Даже просто-переглядываясь, молчать!
Ты очень умная, интеллигентная и мудрая Женщина.
И шарм у тебя особенный-ассимметрично-Володинский...:smile:
Надеюсь на следующую встречу.
безмерно уважаю тебя !ВСЕГДА рада встрече с тобой.
[IMG]http://*********org/675517.gif[/IMG]
От души поздравляю с Днём рождения! желаю никогдане оставаться один на один с неприятностями-пусть всегда будут близкие люди и друзья!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка, я , конечно, понимаю, что хороша ложка к обеду...*
*Но виной всему сбой в инете... Опоздала, не успела...
 Но от этого мои чуства к тебе не стали слабее.
 Знаю, что всегда буду добрым словом вспоминать первый Питер. Потому что именно он подарил мне встречу с тобой.
 Часто ловлю себя на мысли, когда выстраиваю что-то новое в своей программе,- а как бы сказала Оля. Особенно в тех местах, где надо избежать в разговоре негатива.
И вновь повторю тебе,- Будь здорова!( вместо фразы не болей)
Будь счастлива!
 Твори!
Побеждай!
 Оставайся молодой , сильной и красивой!
( то,что вместо, даже не буду озвучивать...)
Для нас с тобой нет расстояния.
 И мне кажется, что я знаю тебя всю жизнь
 Я просто уверена,что мы еще не раз встретимся в реале...*
*С Днем рождения, мудрая, сильная, красивая и молодая Ольга Володина!*

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
*Зная скурпулезное отношение Ильича к понятию,-юбилей, День рождения, Днюха, поздравляю именно с Днюхой.
 И желаю пережить еще не один юбилей.
 А что для этого надо?
 Сохранять невозмутимое спокойствие
 Поправлять здоровье салом и горилкой
 Молодеть душой в компании старых и новых друзей
 Зажигать не хуже молодежи
Да что тома - не хуже- Лучше, конечно же лучше!
Будь здоров и счастлив!* :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Поздравлялки в скайпе, в "Одноклассниках" и в "Контакте"-это одно, а Ин-ку-это святое :Aga: 

Как щедра осень сентябрьская на талантливых людей!
*Олечка-Хельга, Алиса-Танюша!!!!!
Желаю вам  Душевной гармонии и солнечных людей рядом!  
Отличного настроения и  везения!* :Ok:  :flower: 
 :Smile3: 

ИЛЬИЧ!!!!С Днем рождения!!! Будь здоров!
Ярких эмоций желаю, хорошего аппетита и личного броневика! :Pivo:  :flower: :rolleyes:

----------


## Галкатк

Дорогой Ильич! Поздравляю тебя с днем Варенья!Простого тебе мужского счастья!:smile:

*Добавлено через 20 минут*

----------


## maknata

Ольчик, Танюш, Ильич! С днюхами вас! Как говорят на Украине - хай вам щастить! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лина М.

*ИЛЬИЧ!!!! Володечка! Ты наш АКСАКАЛ. И в профессии, и на форуме. 
От всей души поздравляю, люблю и уважаю.*

*Ольга-Хельга!!! Олечка, хорошо, что мы с тобой успели познакомиться лично. Хоть и давно это было, но воспоминания и приятные впечатления не стареют. Спасибо за радость общения. С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

----------


## чижик

Олю,Таню-Алисочку и Ильича - с днём рождения!!!!!: :br:  :018:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*ОЛЯ- Олечка, С Днем Рождения! И всегда хорошего настроения!* 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Ильич!!!! Родной наш, дорогой!

Дружно в ногу мы шагаем,
С днем рожденья поздравляем!
Каравай тебе поём
И с тобою встречи ждем!*

----------


## Ладушка

Оленька!
 Мои поздравления!
 Хорошего тебе отдыха!
 Приятных эмоций!
 И радуй нас общением с тобой! :flower: 


Ильич!
  Здоровья тебе  богатырского!
 Пусть  твоя творческая энергия бьёт ключом!
   В  наш раздел мужчины  приходят и уходят, а ты -  всегда с нами!
 Поднимаю бокал за  постоянство!
 За крепость которую ты проявляешь и за  упорство!

 :Pivo:

----------


## Масяня

Да уж, поистине, сентябрь богат не только осенними дарами, но и талантливыми людьми.

Вот и наше соцветие сентябрят пополнилось ещё одним именинником - Ильич - с днём рождения!!!! 

Желаем всего и много, но только хорошего.

----------


## Donald

Таня, Оленька, Ильич! Ну как же жаль, что я до сих пор не знаком с вами лично! Точнее, знаком, канешшна, но вот до тактильного контакта как-то не дошло еще!
С праздником вас! С Днем рождения мои хорошие!
И.... вот странность.....
я никогда не писал стихов...(ну, кроме юношеского прыщаво-пубертатного рифмоплетства)...
А тут... вдруг родилось! Причем легко так, без разрывов!
Итак... пардон за стихохрень, но... 
Ильичу посвящается!
Ильич! Товарищ, друг и гуру!
Тебе, чтобы сберечь свою фигуру
Не нужен Фитнесс или пилатЕс..
Лишь только в Интернет на Форум ты залез
Так тут же форумчане встрепенутся
И все как есть лицом и телом повернутся:
«…А нету?… Дай!.. Придумай! Покажи!
Схохми! Отредактируй! На ошибки укажи!…»
Тут, блин, минутки нет присесть к тарелке
Вот так и крутится средь страждущих, как белка!
Ильич! Ты должен знать! 
Ты – Столп! Ты – Гуру! Ты – Опора!
И в этот день вся фауна и флора
Приветы шлет и поздравляет МолодцА!
Наставника! Мужчину! Друга и Отца!  

С Днем рождения тебя! Здоровья тебе, мощного, как Байкал! Творчество тебе, безграничного, как Байкал! Любви тебе, чистой, как Байкал! Счастья тебе доброго, как Байкал! И силы тебе.. разной... как у Байкала!  :Ok:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Оленька, ты очень добрый и светлый человек, это видно по твоим постам, по твоим отчетам, а в Питере еще убедилась в этом лично!!! От души желаю тебе простого женского счастья!!!!

Вездесущий Ильич!)) Поздравляю тебя с этим светлым днем! Раньше часто обижалась на твои указания и подтрунивания, а потом поняла, что не можешь ты иначе, ну просто человек ты такой, борец за справедливость и лидер в своем деле. Дерзай, твори, пиши, но сильно не доминируй!)))))))))

----------


## Сильва

Ильич, С Днём рождения!!! Улыбок, творчества, заказов, новых встреч! [IMG]http://*********org/718530.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Жаннэт

Мною обожаемый, обворожительный, необыкновенный, Мужчина с Большой Буквы(давно хотела признаться - не знала где и как) - Ильич! Владимир! Поздравляю с днем рождения!

Пускай удача не изменит:
За "сбычу метч" и "хвачу денег"!
 И чтоб, жилось легко дыша,
И жизнь была бы - хороша!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ОЛЕЧКА-ХЕЛЬГА !!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДОРОГАЯ !!! ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ, НЕОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК !!! ОЧЕНЬ ВЫДЕЛЯЕШЬСЯ СРЕДИ ВСЕХ !!! ОТ ТЕБЯ ИДЁТ ТАКОЕ СВЕТЛОЕ ТЕПЛО, ЧТО КАЖЕТСЯ ЕГО ХВАТИТ НА МИЛЛИОН ЧЕЛОВЕК !!! РАДА, ЧТО ЗНАКОМА С ТОБОЙ. ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ ЖЕНСТВЕННА-ОСТАВАЙСЯ ТАКОЙ ЖЕ ЗАГАДОЧНОЙ !!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ОБНИМАЮ, ВСЕГО ПРЕКРАСНОГО ЖЕЛАЮ !!!

----------


## Джина

*Ильич!* Крепкого здоровья, хорошего настроения, благополучия!!!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

А ТЕПЕРЬ МОИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ВЛАДИМИРУ СОКОЛЕНКО !!! ИЛЬИ-ФОРЕВА !!! НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА !!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Ильичу - гип-гип Ура-Ура-Урррраааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## Ильич

> Приветы шлет и поздравляет МолодцА!
> Наставника! Мужчину! Друга и Отца!


И лапцадрыца гоп цаца!

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Марисоль

Уважаемый АКСАКАЛ!

Разрешите поздравить ВАС , и засвидетельствовать свое почтение и поблагодарить за очень точные и мудрые советы, за иногда ироничный , иногда искрометный , иногда лиричный юмор, за то , что можете и поддержать или щелкнут по носу , когда это необходимо, что откровенно радуетесь новому и талантливому, но в то же время не приемлете пошлость и хартуру. Вы даже не представляете сколько раз приползая к монитору в совершенно без сил физических  и эмоционально опустошенной,я хохотала над Вашимы остротами и возвращалась к жизни !
Спасибо за то ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ и ЗА ТО ЧТО ВЫ С НАМИ!

И пусть Вы иногода изменяете нам с Тамадой+, мы все равно ВАС любим и ценим!
[IMG]http://*********org/693978m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

> И пусть Вы иногода изменяете нам с Тамадой+,


Я живу на две семьи! 
И прикинь скольких я оттуда сманил сюда.....
Изменяете изменяете... смотри ширше.....

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ильич!!!*
Аксакал, командир и оооооооочень видный мужчина!!!
С днём рождения тебя!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/697053.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skomorox

> Изменяете изменяете... смотри ширше.....


он решает демографический вопрос! Поднимает посещаемость ИН-КУ!!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

Ильич, хочу тоже присоедениться к поздравлениям всех форумчан! Ты у нас очень яркий, талантливый и гостеприимный человек на форуме (предполагаю, что и по жизни тоже). 
Оставайся всегда таким и численность в полку твоих обожетелей и почитателей от года к году будет - только увеличиваться! :Aga: 
 :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## repin-a

Владимир Ильич!
Поздравляю с Днём рождения! Наверное повторюсь, но не меньше, чем-

----------


## solist64

*Ильич*,
* С Днем рождения дорогой!*

----------


## Маргоshа

*Ильич!*
*С днем Рождения!*
Удачи! Успехов!
*А это тебе в подарок!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляем, Ильич! Дорогой Аксакал! 
Не один километр ты по форуму проскакал! 
Всем помог, приютил, подсказал, приласкал, 
Вместе с Феей своей ты отцом нашим стал. 
Мы к тебе прибежим за советом твоим, 
И конечно желать в день рожденья хотим
Много сил и здоровья, улыбок, тепла,
Чтоб работа тебе только радость несла! 
Чтоб женил ты еще много лет молодежь,
И чтоб нас всех любил, сколько силы найдешь!

----------


## аLisa

Востока мудрость так гласит:
Лишь тот свой возраст победит,
Кто раз в году, собрав друзей,
Нальет бокалы пополней,

И выпьет он не за года,
Что улетели навсегда,
А выпьет он за каждый год,
Что в будущем к нему придет,

И чем полней и чаще пить,
Тем можно больше лет прожить!
- - - - - - - - - - -
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ильич! ПРАЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Батько! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!*
Есть в мире много пожеланий,
Их всех никак не перечесть.
Тебя я просто поздравляю,
Люблю таким, какой ты есть!
[IMG]http://*********org/693780m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Ильич. я вроде бы успела! Ведь в тебе, как в капле воды, отражается весь наш Форум!
[IMG]http://*********org/710164.jpg[/IMG]
*С Днём рождения!*
А вот и подарок!
*ПесЬня про Ильича* (на мотив «А он мне нДРавится!) 
_(петь хором А-капелла на Форумских встречах в Песчаном)_

Пусть говорят: «Ильич - он очень строгий!»
И от него уже досталось многим.
Пусть говорят: «Он слов не выбирает,
Когда ругает, когда ругает»

Припев:	Но он нам нравится, нравится, нравится,
Хоть иногда бывает круче, чем гроза!
А он нам нравится, нравится, нравится
И за улыбку и за добрые глаза!

А он нам нравится, нравится, нравится.
И на Ин-Ку мужчины лучше нет!
А он нам нравится, нравится, нравится.
Пусть хватит сил ему еще на двести лет!


Пусть иногда не в духе он бывает,
Зато всегда он быстро «остывает».
Пусть поучений раздает он много,
Но он не строгий, совсем не строгий!

Припев тот же 

Все говорят: «Стендапить так непросто!»,
В веденьи ж праздников Ильич наш-мастер тоста,
Он-Аксакал, он конный командир!!!
Он наш кумир, он наш кумир!

Припев тот же

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Чуть-чуть опоздала, на 20 минут, прости, я только что приехала со свадьбы!

*ДОРОГОЙ АКСАКАЛ!!!!

Ильич, тебе я шлю привет!
И повод для того прекрасный,
Чтоб во все горло завопить
о том, что ты МУЖЧИНА классный!

Ну кто сказал, что 52?
НЕ ВЕРЮ!!! Ты порви свой паспорт,
Что годы? Это ерунда,
Ты - молод!, это всем нам ясно!

Я поздравляю от души,
Желаю только вдохновенья
В работе, в творчестве, в любви
И вечного тебе горенья.

За щедрость я благодарю, 
За мудрые твои советы
Будь счастлив, ДРУЖЕ, говорю,
И береги ты Фею - Свету!*

----------


## optimistka17

> Чуть-чуть опоздала, на 20 минут


Украинсок время от вас отстает.
 Светик, ты успела...

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ИЛЬИЧ, ДОРОГОЙ-Я ДУБЛЬ ДВА СО СВОИМИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМИ...вчера спросони не ту картинку, отправила по ошибке.Ты уж не обижайся...Хотела вот эту-С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ЕЩЁ РАЗ !!!

----------


## Ильич

Закончен праздник, коньяк выпит
Уж утро, в голове туман
Но пьян я не от водки с пивом...
От поздравлений ваших пьян

Спасибо всем! 
За поздравления!
За тосты, песни и звонки
За пониманье настроенья
Что лучше злата и деньги!

Клянусь теперь добрей я буду!
Не буду всех гонять, орать
В рот коньяка себе налью я
И не сглотну, а лишь молчать!

----------


## tataluna

Ильич!
От всей души поздравляю!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

ИЛЬИЧ!!!Дорогой,уважаемый!!!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!МНОГИЕ,МНОГИЕ ЛЕТА!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

Ильич, дорогой, прости:frown:, вчера так и не добралась до компа - юбилейчик подвалил, так я на работе и одной, и второй была и только поздно ночью пришла. 
С днём рождения!!! От всей нашей семьи. Будь здоров! 
Спасибо за Песчаную Тамадею! Как здорово, что ты у нас есть!!! 
[IMG]http://*********org/667224.jpg[/IMG]
Ну, что по одной ЗА ТЕБЯ!!!

----------


## Галкатк

*Дорогая Олечка Позитиff-ная!!Поздравляю с днем Варенья!! Счастья,любви всякошной,здоровья Успеха во всех начинаниях!!Спасибо за творческую отзывчивость!*

----------


## optimistka17

А я вот обнаружила, что день рождения  киевлянки Аллы Адаменко ( на Форуме- Миледи) прошел мимо нас.
Но лучше позже, чем никогда.
 Ты приехала в Феодосиию на встречу в реале и покорила всех своей красотой и грациозностью...
 Дай Бог тебе счастья,здоровья и молодости!

----------


## чижик

О! Присоединяюсь! Землячке - всег благ, здоровья и удачи!! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

*Людочка,дорогая моя Пуховка!*
Пыталась вспомнить , когда мы с тобой познакомились и поняла, что задала себе неправильный вопрос.
 Я знаю тебя всю свою жизнь...
 Ты просто была где-то рядышком.
Всем, кто не верит, что в инете можно найти настоящих друзей, заявляю со всей ответственностью,-это неправда,друзей в инете найти можно!
Всем, кто не верит, что есть на свете Женская дружба повторю то же- ошибаетесь - есть!
Потому что есть Люда Пухова и Люда Мирошниченко
Я не буду спокойно спать,если перед сном не переброшусь с тобой в скайпе и текстом и смайликами, если не пожелаю спокойной ночи
 Как часто мы одновременно писали одно и тоже. Почему?Да потому что у нас похожий вкус, похожее мировоззрение.Мы одинаково видим хорошее и плохое. Мы осуждаем одинаковые поступки и радуемся одинаковым сюрпризам.Мы поддерживаем друг друга и смеемся по одинаковым поводам.

Люда!Кто-кто, а уж ты точно самореализовалась ,ты привыкла в этой жизни расчитывать на свои силы и достигла многого. Твои песни исколесили мир. Они не только для праздников . Они -для души( как много потеряли те, кто их не слышал)

Ты не стоишь на месте. И в твоей голове постоянно рождаются новые потрясающие идеи.

Я сейчас по особенному полюбила Киев. Потому что там живешь ты.

 И я очень хочу приехать и подергать тебя за уши( расти и дальше и в творческом и в личном и в материальном плане)
А если я чего-то очень хочу, то это обязательно случается!

*До встречи, Пухова!* 
 И еще раз,- *с Днем рождения!*

----------


## чижик

Людочка! Пухова! С днём рождения! У меня даже рифма родилась в такой день.


Хороша и людям мИла
Наша Пухова Людмила.
Петь, вести иль танцевать -
всё исполнит нам на "пять"!

И подскажет, и поможет,
фотошопить может тоже.
Шея в мыле, прыщ на фото?
Юбка нижняя видна?
Обратитесь вы к Людмиле -
Вмиг исправит всё она.

А хозяюшка какая -
В мире нет её добрей!
Люди, в Киев приезжая,
все бегут встречаться с ней.

Пороллоновые уши?
Сувениры и конфеты?
Песню нужную прослушать?
В Киев передать приветы?
Встретить гостя на вокзале?
Угостить домашней кашей?
Форумчан собрать в реале?
Это всё Людмила наша!

Пуховка! В твой день рожденья
пожелать позволь успеха,
настроенья, вдохновенья,
больше поводов для смеха,

а печальные денёчки
пусть уходят все в..астрал.
За тебя, Людок, дружочек,
поднимаю я бокал!

----------


## bulya

Людочка, с Днём РождениЯ! Ты яркая, необыкновенная, креативная,темпераментная, притягивающая как магнит.Я очень рада нашему знакомству. Дай Бог тебе творческих взлетов, креативных заказов и щедрых клиентов.

----------


## Масяня

Люда - с днём рождения! Пуховка - мягкая, нежная, добрая, это о тебе, целеустремлённая, яркая, артистичная - это о тебе, богатая душевно, обладающая массой талантов - это о тебе.

А для тебя: хорошего настроения, ярких проектов, исполнения желаний.

С днём рождения!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Люда Пухова!* 
Людочка! Завидую людям, кто лично с тобой знаком. Мне пока не довелось. Но всегда под впечатлением от твоих фотографий, как лично твоих, так и с праздников! От твоего голоса! Песня твоя пока только одна есть, но когда слушаю, понимаю, какая ты талантливая!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Ты сказочная фея, нежная, которая может выполнить любое желание заказчиков! Феерия. От души желаю тебе получать от судьбы подарки ведь кто как не ты их заслуживаешь!!?!! Будь здорова, счастлива, удачлива!  :flower: 


Про фен-шуй поговорим при встрече:wink:, а пока вот фонтан, пусть он будет символом твоей неиссякаемой энергии.

----------


## Torry

*ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ:

Люду, Людочку, Людмилку! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!

Пусть для тебя все двери распахнутся,
Пусть для тебя друзья все улыбнутся,
Пусть для тебя распустятся цветы,
Такие же красивые и милые, как ты!*

----------


## maknata

Людочка Пухова! С днём рождения!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ЛЮДМИЛА-ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!!!!! ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, КРАСИВАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА, ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕВИЦА, И ЕЩЁ МОЖНО ДОЛГО, ДОЛГО ПЕРЕЧИСЛЯТЬ ТВОИ ДОСТОИНСТВА...ХОЧУ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ ТЕБЕ В ЭТОМ ГОДУ ПОБОЛЬШЕ СОЛНЕЧНЫХ ДНЕЙ-ЧТОБЫ ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ О НИХ ГРЕЛИ ДУШУ ХОЛОДНЫМИ ЗИМНИМИ ВЕЧЕРАМИ !!! ПРОДОЛЖАЙ СВОЙ ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ПУТЬ, ВЕДЬ ОН ВЕДЁТ ТЕБЯ ТОЛЬКО ВВЕРХ !!! РАДУЙ ВСЕХ НАС СВОИМИ ПЕСНЯМИ-А ЛИЧНО ОТ СЕБЯ МОГУ СКАЗАТЬ, ЧТО ОНИ ПОДАРИЛИ НЕЗАБЫВАЕМЫЕ РОМАНТИЧНЫЕ МИНУТКИ МОИМ ГОСТЯМ !!! ЛЮДОЧКА, НУ И ТАКОЙ ШИКАРНОЙ БРЮНЕТКЕ-ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ ЖГУЧЕЙ И СТРАСТНОЙ ЛЮБВИ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ЦЕЛУЮ-ЧМОК, ЧМОК, ЧМОК....

----------


## sokolixa

*Люда, и я, и я, и я, и я поздравляю тебя!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ЛЮДОЧКА, с днём рождения тебя, ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!МИРА, ДОБРА, ГАРМОНИИ, ДОСТАТКА, ЛЮБВИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Людмила,  поздравляю тебя!
  Пусть  каждый  твой день начинается с улыбки   и   заканчвается приятными воспоминаниями!
 Пусть душа твоя поёт от счастья!

----------


## Наталюшка

Людмила, с днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

:Aga: Большое спасибо за поздравления!!!!!
СВами я- счастливый человек!
Рада, что мои песни используете в работе, рада Вашим звонкам и добрым словам.
Рада знать, что у меня  на планете есть много друзей!
*Друзья в нашей жизни необходимы,
И встречи-лекарства Души,
Друзья в нашей жизни необходимы 
Согреть добрым словом в Пути!*
 :Ok:  :flower: :rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*ЛЮДМИЛКА ПУХОВА*,

*Ты как лань, грациозная, дивная…
Голос твой ручейком разливается…
В чем-то, может, по- детски наивная,
Но талантлива - не сомневаюсь я!

Загляну я в глаза твои нежные,
Полюбуюсь улыбкою милою,
Счастье в облике всём - безмятежное,
Это чудо зовется ЛЮДМИЛОЮ…

Я желаю тебе, черноокая,
Только радости, только удачи,
Гонорары пусть будут высокими,
Только верь, будет так, не иначе!

И мечты все шальные сбываются
И  любви тебе целое море,
Все задуманное пусть получается,
И минует твой дом зло и горе.

С Днем Рождения, светлая, милая!
Солнцем дом твой сегодня наполнится
Восхищаюсь я снова Людмилою
Точно знаю, все нынче исполнится!*

----------


## аLisa

:flower: :  :flower:   :flower:  
 Людмила, пока эти, попозже живые!
 :Pivo:  За твои 29!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/1743025.gif[/IMG]
С Днём Рождения, умница и красавица Людмила!!!!

----------


## Барвинка

Людочка! От всего сердца поздравляю тебя  С днём рождения!
Умница, красавица, рукодельница! Очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой в реале, да ещё в каком, все 6 звёзд.

----------


## julia2222

> За тебя, Людок, дружочек,
> поднимаю я бокал!


И я присоединяюсь и тоже поднимаю свой бокал за тебя, *Людочка*, :br:  Здоровья тебе крепкого, счастья под завязку, любви долгой, жаркой и взаимной, и чтобы в твоей душе всегда звучала музыка!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Людочка, хотела тебя лично поздравить в Скайпе, но не могу зайти  в него, висит!
Поэтому присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и желаю тебе вечной красоты и молодости! Люби и будь любимой!:smile:Твори и вытворяй!:wink:*
Зная, как ты обожаешь свою кошечку, я вот такую фотку шлю тебе  в подарок:)
[IMG]http://*********ru/36022m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/38772m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*ПУХОВА*,
_Людмила! С Днём рождения! И побольше джаза в жизни! :biggrin:_ :flower:

----------


## черника

Людочка! С Днём РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!! Всего тебе самого-самого НАИЛУЧШЕГО! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/777589.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/774517.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/768373.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*говорят, что талант – это 90% тяжелого и у п о р н о го труда и лишь 10% – везения. Данное выражение очень хорошо описывает трудолюбие, напористость и целеустремленность – основные качества и достоинства нашей Людочки .  И пусть никто не знает, каких усилий, стремлений и какого усердия эти таланты стоят.* *Люда, дорогой наш человечек, РАДУЙ НАС , ПОЖАЛУЙСТА*

----------


## Kescha

*
ЛЮДОЧКА , С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!*



_
Людмила — «людям милая», 
Добры твои дела! 
Ты обаянья силою 
Нас всех в полон взяла!

В твоих руках все спорится. 
Так пусть же — в добрый час! – 
Твои мечты исполнятся. 
Не раз порадуй нас!

Пусть дни и годы мчатся, 
Всегда — в мороз и в зной — 
Желаем оставаться 
Такой же молодой!_

----------


## Ильич

Поздравляю!
[img]http://s19.******info/cc25f15a919d982c185175ceb87f7d96.gif[/img]

----------


## alaska72

*Присоединяюсь ко всем добрым словам!С днём рождения!*

----------


## Гвиола

Форелька,Светуля,с Днюхой тебя!!!
Всего самого наилучшего,здоровья,любви, успехов во всем, женского счастья!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1739713m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1769408m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Светочка, Форелли!*
*Друга я никогда не забуду , если с ним подружился в Москве.* 
*Да ,именно в Москве мы хоть и мало пообщались на втором Форуме Тамады -плюс, но мы увидели друг друга воочию.*
*И твои добрые , чистые глаза, твой искренний взгляд я запомнила.*..
*Счастья тебе, Мира и добра!* *Будь здорова и удачлива!*

----------


## чижик

Света! Форелли! С днём рождения!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

*Светочка!*
*Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!
Ты полностью соответствуешь своему имени - такая же светлая солнечная!
Удачи тебе, здоровья, любви, красоты!!!!!!!!

И пусть тебя хранит добрый ангел*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Света!!!!!!!! С Днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1768426.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Светланка! С Днем рождения!!!!*
Желаю тебе Гармонии в семье, 
душевного спокойствия и вдохновения на работе!!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Светульчик! поздравляю тебя от души!!! Желаю тебе не терать твоего оптимизма и неугомонности))) И твори, твориииии!!!!

----------


## ирина шабаева

Светочка,милая!!!Опять спешу тебя поздравить! :flower:  молодости вечной,оптимизма,энергии ,любви в конце концов и крепкого здоровья!!Я тебя просто обожаю!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Я пожелать хочу тебе:
ЛЮБВИ, которая не увядает,
УДАЧИ, что не оставляет,
НАДЕЖДЫ, что воодушевляет,
ДРУЖБЫ, которая не изменяет!!!
ЖИЗНИ, что не прекращается,
МИРА, который изменяется,
ПРАВДЫ, которая не оскверняется,
СЛАВЫ, которая не затмевается!!!
ИСТОЧНИКА, что не иссякает,
КРАСОТЫ, которая не увядает;
СИЛЫ, которая не ослабевает,
СВЕТА, который не угасает!!!
МУДРОСТИ, что озаряет,
СЧАСТЬЯ, что окрыляет,
КНИГ, которые обогащают,
ИДЕЙ, которые вдохновляют!! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Светлана*, *с Днём Рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1745891.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

----------


## Сильва

Катя - *кикимаджа*, *Светочка Форелли*! С Днём рождения вас, девчата! Творчества, радости, женского счастья!!!

----------


## Kescha

*девочки-конфеточки
спешу поздравить Вас!
и всего  хорошего,
                отличного,
                     прекрасного
желаю Вам сейчас.
*

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ !!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ !!! ОЧЕНЬ, И ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНОООО !!! 
НАТУСИК, ОЛЯ-ДЕВОЧКИ, Я ВАС ОБОЖАЮ ДО БЕЗУМИЯ !!! КАК ЗДОРОВО В СВОЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ПОЛУЧАТЬ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ИЗ РАЗНЫХ ГОРОДОВ НАШЕЙ НЕОБЪЯТНОЙ ПЛАНЕТЫ !!! Я ВИЗЖАЛА ОТ РАДОСТИ, И ПОДПРЫГИВАЛА НА СТУЛЕ !!! 
ЛЮДМИЛА ОПТИМИСТКА, Я ДУМАЮ ЕЩЁ БУДЕТ ВСТРЕЧА, И ТОГДА МЫ ПООБЩАЕМСЯ С ТОБОЙ НАМНОГО БОЛЬШЕ !!! А МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ВЕСНОЙ...А ?? 
МАРГОША, Я ТЕБЯ УЖЕ ЗАОЧНО ОБАЖАЮ !!! 
ЧИЖИК, ТАТЬЯНА ОСИНКА, ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА, БУРНЫЙ ПОТОК-ИННА,ИРИНА ШАБАЕВА, ТАТЬЯНА КУРОЧКА, СВЕТЛАНА-СИЛЬВА, KESCHA-ЦЕЛУЮ ВСЕХ МНОГО, МНОГО РАЗ !!! ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО БЫЛО ПОЛУЧИТЬ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ ФОРУМА !!! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ, КОТОРЫЕ ПОЗДРАВИЛИ В СКАЙПЕ !!! ЭТО ВСЕМ ВАМ ОТ МЕНЯ !!![URL=http://www.radikal.ru]

----------


## Ирида

Здравствуйте! Было очень приятно и неожиданно получить сегодня поздравления от администрации форума и что самое важное вы были самыми первыми, кто меня поздравил сегодня. Огромное спасибо за ваше внимание! А еще я так же поздравляю всех, кто сегодня отмечает свои дни рождения! Радости вам, уважаемые именинники, удачи и везения!

----------


## optimistka17

C Днем рождения, Ирида!
 Мира, счастья и добра желаю от души.
 Творческого вдохновения,
Хорошего настроения и крепкого здоровья
Будь счастлива и любима!

----------


## shoymama

*Ирида! С днем рождения!*

----------


## Крымчанка

Дорогие форумчане - педагоги!!! От всей души поздравляю вас с профессиональным праздником С ДНЁМ УЧИТЕЛЯ!!! 
Здоровья вам - его наличие очень необходимо в вашей опасной работе:smile:!
Терпения - оно необходимо для того, что бы в последствии, видеть результаты своей работы:wink:!
Достойной зарплаты - ну, это для того, чтобы выжить в наше не лёгкое время :Aga: !!!

Ещё хочу сказать СПАСИБО всем учителям, которые встретились мне в моей жизни. 
Мне повезло, их было много.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1834939.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Я даже не помню от кого я первый раз услышала фразу,- *бывших учителей не бывает* 
*Учитель-это не просто профессия. Это- состояние души* 
И вот он *День учителя !*
Настало Первое воскресение месяца- наш профессиональный праздник.
 Да,здесь на Форуме много Ведущих,выходцев из Педагогов. И я рада этому и по большому счету горжусь своей профессией.
 И когда читаю порой, что человек ни одного своего учителя добрым словом вспомнить не может, то мне такого ущербного человека жаль. :Aga: 
Никого не хочу идеализировать и отождествлять всех учителей с чем-то божественнным не собираюсь
 Учителя- обычные, но все- таки особенные люди. И большинство из них- это Люди , которые отдают сердце детям  :flower: Чаще всего чужим детям. Порой в ущерб своим собственным детям и своим семьям
Мой день 3 октября начнется так же, как много уже много лет. Я пойду поздравлять с Днем учителя свою учительницу Математики  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Удивительно доброго , интеллигентного и умного человека.
И уже зараннее знаю, что *буду принимать поздравления сама*. Не только от тех, кого учила в Школе математике Но и *от тех, кого учила тамадейскому делу*( большинство моих учеников - порядочные люди:biggrin:и у многих порой учусь теперь и я.)
И в который раз скажу себе- жизнь прекрасна. И жить интересно. Я продолжаю учиться и мне нравитсья учиться самой.
*Хорошие учителя есть и здесь , на Форуме.* К счастью их больше чем плохих.
А тех, кто берется учить жизни , при этом  сам не преставляя собою ничто, научит жизнь
Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно...
*С праздником вас, Учителя!*

*Дай вам Бог счастья и сил!*

----------


## Стюша5984

Сколько весен уже пролетело!
Этих лет нам не остановить,
А для Вас основным было дело –
День за днем ребятишек учить.
Пусть в Ваш дом не заглянет ненастье
И болезни дорог не найдут.
Мы желаем здоровья и счастья!
И спасибо за добрый Ваш труд!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Давным давно, в Орленке, я впервые услышала эту песню. Сегодня почему-то она крутится в голове целый день. Именно ей я хочу поздравить всех наших педагогов. Кстати, сегодня у меня рекорд - телефон загружал форум 32 минуты. Как бы не хвалил наш президент айфоны... Блин, все равно тормозит. Но я не могла не поздравить своих коллег. 
Славится имя твое, дело твое, мысли твои - слава тебе, Учитель!

Философы в тринадцать с половиной
(ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКИЙ ГИМН)
(слова В. Белякова, музыка П. Кайро)

Перелистав известные тома,
Мы научились говорить красиво
Словами Пушкина, Макаренко, Дюма,
Но ведь не только в этом наша сила.

Припев:
И каждый час, и каждую минуту
О чьих-то судьбах вечная забота.
Кусочек сердца отдавать кому-то
Такая, брат, у нас с тобой работа.

Они порою знают больше нас –
Философы в тринадцать с половиной,
Мечтая, забывают всё подчас,
Присев с свечой у тёплого камина.

Припев.

А если не решается вопрос –
Они спешат к тебе, ища подмоги,
Устраивая жизненный допрос,
Хоть мы с тобою, старина, не боги.

Припев.

Перелистав известные тома,
Мы учим их словами и делами.
Мы знаем, наша помощь им нужна,
Ребятам с любопытными глазами.

Припев:
И каждый час, и каждую минуту
О чьих-то судьбах вечная забота.
Кусочек сердца отдавать кому-то
Такая, брат, у нас с тобой работа.

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо, Светланушка!
 Ты вернула меня в прошлое, в  молодые годы...
Эту песню я услышала  и пела с друзьями что-то около 30 лет тому назад... А ведь она актуальна и сейчас

----------


## Суперстар

Всем учителям форума самые наилучшие пожелания и поздравления!!!
А еще хочу поздравить  Наташу Макнату с выходом журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" с ее новогодней сказкой. ГордЮсь за нее! :flower:  Какие люди на форуме! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Те, кто был на встрече в Феодоссии, надеюсь помнят моих девченок- *моделек*.
 Одна из них,- *Танюша Чубчик,* сегодня отмечает День рождения. К тому же- практически юбилей- четверть века.
 И здесь тоже хочу поздравить свою Танюшку, которая начала работать у меня аниматором еще будучи школьницей. С тех пор пошел уже десятый год и у нее теперь можно многому учиться. Надеюсь, что она будет писать не только в феодоссийской теме и скоро станет знакома многим форумчанам.
Во всяком случае в Феодоссии мы снова будем вместе..
С Днем рожденья, красавица!

----------


## Маргоshа

*МАРИНА-МАГИСТРА!!!!!!!!!*
*Поздравляю тебя*

*Хочу пожелать удачи и успехов во всем!
Ум и красота - редкое сочетание в женщине!
Значит ты - уникум! Оставайся такой всегда и дари радость людям!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

МАРИНА-МАГИСТРА !!!!!!!!!! МАРИНА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ТЕБЯ !!! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!! МАРИНА, ТЫ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК !!! НАСТОЯЩАЯ КРАСАВИЦА, ОЧЕНЬ СТИЛЬНАЯ, И СИЛЬНАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА !!! ТЫ КЛАССНАЯ, КЛЁВАЯ, КРАСИВАЯ !!! ТОЛЬКО СЧАСТЬЯ И ТОЛЬКО ЛЮБВИ ТЕБЕ ЖЕЛАЮ !!! В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ БОКАЛ ЗА ТЕБЯ ПОДНИМАЮ, И ВСЁ ДО ДНА ВЫПИВАЮ !!! ПУСТЬ ИСПОЛНИТСЯ ТВОЁ ЗАВЕТНОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ, ПУСТЬ ТЕБЯ ОКРУЖАЮТ ТОЛЬКО ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ !!! ЛЕТАЙ ОТ СЧАСТЬЯ, ПАРИ В ОБЛАКАХ ОТ БЛАЖЕНСТВА, КАЙФУЙ ОТ РАДОСТИ !!! Я ТЕБЯ ОБОЖАЮ, ЦЕЛУЮЮЮЮ-ЧМОК !!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Друзей не бывает много!
  Особенно настоящих.
  И пусть нелегка дорога,
  Ведёт она, всё же, к счастью.

  Пусть слёзы и сожаленья
  Скрывают на небе солнце,
  Но ярким лучом, без сомненья,
  Улыбка друга пробьётся.

  И улетят все невзгоды
  От слов правдивых и добрых,
  Ведь с другом не только в горы,
  А вместе по жизни дорога.

  Все радости, все печали –
  Всегда пополам, без остатка.
  Пусть разделяют дали
  И прошлого отпечатки...

  Пусть годы порой проходят,
  А встречи на день, не больше.
  Друзей не бывает много.
  Друзей может быть только больше!!! 

СПАСИБО ВАМ! ДОБРЫЕ,ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ! ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ! ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ,КОТОРУЮ ВЫ ОКАЗЫВАЕТЕ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ,УЖЕ ТОЛЬКО ТЕМ,ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ НА СВЕТЕ,НА ФОРУМЕ !!ЗА МУДРОСТЬ И ТЕРПЕНИЕ! ЗА ПОНИМАНИЕ!! ЗА ВАШИ СВЕТЛЫЕ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ ДУШИ ! БЛАГОДАРНА БОГУ ЗА ЗНАКОМСТВО С ВАМИ!  СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ И РАДОСТИ!! В ЭТОМ ГОДУ У МЕНЯ САМЫЙ ГЛАВНЫЙ ПОДАРОК - ФОРУМ И ВЫ!!!   :flower:

----------


## alaska72

*Поздравляю!*

----------


## shoymama

[img]http://s19.******info/1ceed27e92474709a84b8311bcc8e015.gif[/img]

----------


## optimistka17

:040:  :040: *Мариночка-Магистра!*
Есть такое понятие- рожденные под одной звездой.
 так вот, ты родилась под одной звездой и в один день с человеком, которого я очень люблю,- с* Лорик Юриной*.
 Мариша, мы с тобой еще не встреались в реале( но ведь это временно не так ли...), но я очень надеюсь, что у тебя такое же доброе ,отзывчивое сердце, как у моей любимой одесситки Ларисы. Что у тебя такая же бездна юмора и обаяния.:biggrin:
*С Днем рождения, Марина!*

*
Лариса!* Я продолжаю сожалеть, что не была в мае в Одессе на встрече форумчан и рада была нашим встречам в Александрии и в Киеве. 
Твоя скромность не имеет границ. Ну почему нельзя кричать на весь инет,- что *сегодня День рождения у замечательного человека- у ЛОРИК ЮРИНОЙ?*
Пусть знают все! И празднуют вместе с тобой. Пусть пьют за твое здоровье, удачу, благополучие и успех.
Ты сама знаешь , как я тебя люблю...
 Вива- вива- рок-ю! :022:  :049:  :016:

----------


## MAGISTRA

ЛАРИСА!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! РОЖДЕННЫЕ 7 ОКТЯБРЯ ОДНИ ИЗ САМЫХ СЧАСТЛИВЫХ  ЛЮДЕЙ!!! Я УВЕРЕНА,ЧТО ТЫ УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! СЧАСТЬЯ БЕЗГРАНИЧНОГО!!! ЛЮБВИ И РАДОСТИ!!!! БЫТЬ САМОЙ ЛУЧШЕЙ И НЕПОВТОРИМОЙ!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

СПАСИБО ЕЩЕ РАЗ ВСЕМ, КТО СЕГОДНЯ ПОДАРИЛ МНЕ СТОЛЬКО ПОЗИТИВА!! ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ!!! ПРОСТО ЗАМЕЧТАТЕЛЬНО!!

----------


## shoymama

Маринчик, это снова я. Но теперь уже пишу не от себя, а от Натальи Гвиолы, которая не смогла пробиться на форум. Итак:
*Мариночка! С днем рождения тебя! Пусть у тебя будет всегда солнечно на сердце, на душе и в доме! Будь всегда такой же мудрой, доброй и солнечной! 
Чмоки, чмоки, чмоки!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Зорко одно лишь сердце.Самого главного глазами не увидишь...
                                                                   Экзюрери А.*

 Почему я вспомнила эти строки? Да потому что детей не обманешь!Они тянутся всей душой, всем сердцем только к тем, кто приходит к ним с добром.
 Мне повезло, я знаю* Аленочку Булечку* лично, я видела как она общается с детьми, я видела её глаза, похожие на  яркие звездочки.В этих глаза можно утонуть и раствориться в блаженстве Мне повезло... :Ok: 

А у тех, кто не знает луганскую красавицу- еще все впереди.
*С Днем рождения, Аленушка!*
*Счастья тебе,здоровья, мира ,добра и творчества, Жеского и Материнского счастья!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*Лорик, с днем рождения!*



*Добавлено через 11 минут*

----------


## Ksyusha S

*Алёнушка*, дорогая моя родная душа, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Женщина должна быть загадкой:
Изящной, миленькой, сладкой,
Кокетничать, строить глазки,
Верить во всякие сказки,
Оставаться святой и грешной,
Быть красивой душой и внешне, 
Сквозь слёзы уметь смеяться
И никогда не сдаваться.

Я тебя уважаю, обажаю и восхищаюсь!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## alaska72

*ЛОРИК,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Маришка, Аленка, Лариса!!!!! Девочки!!! С днем рождения! Будьте всегда зажигательными, красивыми! Восхищайте своих, и чужих мужчин, и клиентов всех мастей! Вы самые - самые! Помните об этом и любите себя!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## alaska72

*АЛЕНА,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*

----------


## sokolixa

*Марина, Лариса, Алёна - умницы и красавицы нашего форума!!!
С Днём рождения !!!
Счастья, радости и удачи вам - МОРЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Крымчанка

*МАРИНА,
ЛАРИСА, 
АЛЁНА!*
Девочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Немного с опозданием, но от всей души:smile:!!!

Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи. 
Зебра в полосочку, радуга тоже. 
Пусть будет жизнь полосатою зеброй, 
Но не двух цветной, а разноцветной. 
Пусть будет много зеленого цвета, 
Зеленый - надежда и теплое лето. 
Желтым пусть яркое солнце сияет, 
Красный - любовью жизнь озаряет 
Синий поднимет над суетой, 
Он будет верной и доброй мечтой. 
Желаю такого вам разноцветья: 
Счастья, здоровья, любви и долголетия!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1866789.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1851429.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*MAGISTRA*,
 Маринка - с днём рождения!!




> у ЛОРИК ЮРИНОЙ


Ларка - с днём рождения!!

девочки желаю вам всего - всего, конечно, доброго, конечно, роскошного, и конечно, позитивного!!


А* вот Алёнушку мою, Булечку - хочу поздравить персонально!!!!*

Так случилось, что на Песчаной Тамадее 2009, я увидела эти глаза, почувствовала эту энергетику, и поняла, что нет, не пропала, а нашла, нашла родного человека. Алёнка, я по тебе скучаю, я с удовольствием смотрю твои фотоотчёты. и я точно знаю, что мы с тобой обязательно увидимся ещё и не раз. 

Пусть в окошко тебе запрыгнет солнечный лучик, ты знай, это я тебе передаю привет, пусть ветерок коснётся тебя = ты знай, это с далёкого севера тебе привет от меня и от Саньки, и от Мишки. Будь счастлива, и не болей!!!

Обожаю тебя!!!

(прошу прощения за опоздание, три дня не работал компьютер, муж все эти дни работал в поте лица, всё не до компа было, у меня началась конкретная ломка. Как же мне без вас всех плохо...)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ну до чего здорово!! Девчонки спасибо вам!!! 
*АЛЕНА!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*  ПРОСТО БЫТЬ!! БЫТЬ НЕОБЫКНОВЕННО СЧАСТЛИВОЙ!! ТАЛАНТЛИВОЙ!!КРАСИВОЙ!!!

----------


## bulya

Спасибо,  дорогие мои, мне очень приятно :flower:

----------


## Петровна

*bulya*,
 Аленка! С днем рождения тебя! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1844130.gif[/IMG]
Оставайся всегда яркой, неповторимой и всеми любимой! 
Будь счастлива!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1894309.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

еле нашла эту полочку...ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ ИРОЧКУ БУЧУ!!!ГАРМОНИИ ТЕБЕ ВО ВСЁМ, УСПЕХОВ В ЛЮБИМОМ ДЕЛЕ, И ОСТАВАТЬСЯ САМОЙ НУЖНОЙ ДЛЯ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Иришка, С днем варенья! Самая наша творческая, самая красивая и самая искусная! Твори, выдумывай, учи и учись! Радуйся жизни сама и радуй своих друзей, родных и клиентов! Денежных заказов тебе большое количество!!!!!! :018:  :062:  :040:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Алёнка, Ириша, с днём рождения вас, девочки! Пусть ангел-хранитель оберегает вас!

----------


## tataluna

Буча 
Ludochka-69 
 Наталюшка, 
Aluetta 
goryaynova

*Весы!!!! Поздравляю с днём рождения!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Я своё отмечала вчера :Aga: 
Любви! Везения! Удачи! :flower:

----------


## alaska72

> Буча 
> Ludochka-69 
>  Наталюшка, 
> Aluetta 
> goryaynova
> 
> *Весы!!!! Поздравляю с днём рождения!*
> 
> 
> ...


 *Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!Тепла вам,девчонки!*

----------


## Петровна

Ирочка Буча!
С большим удовольствием поздравляю тебя С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! 
Ты умница, красавица и очень хороший человек! 
Счастья тебе, здоровья, любви и удачи!

 :flower:  :Oj: kiss

----------


## Буча

Девочки, родные мои, спасибо вам за поздравление, честное слово, ком в горле и слегка сырость развела.
Вчера отпраздновала свой юбилей, блин даже смешно, в душе то... детство можно сказать скачет мячиком. Все было здорово, вела девочка, недавно к нам из Тюмени приехала, умничка, хотя нас удивить трудно чем-то, но не в этом дело, оказывается как приятно когда ТЕБЯ поздравляют. Был весь мой дорогой коллектив - Народный ансамбль "Горлица", подарили мне красивущую, золотую цепочку, блестящую, (я как сорока)пищу от восторга! Мои друзья видеооператоры по собственной инициативе снимали в две камеры все это безобразие, фотограф был, так что фотоотчет будет.

От всей души поздравляю девченок "Безменчиков"!!! И спасибо еще раз за поздравления, а твой голос Иринка-Петровночка, слышу прямо, как же здорово в реале встречаться!

----------


## Shusteer

ФОРУМЧАНЕ! *27 ОКТЯБРЯ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ У ЛАРИСЫ КОССАР! ЛАРА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!* 
лично меня Лариса поразила своей интеллегентностью и благородсвом души! *ЧАЙКОЙ БЕЛОЮ ЛЕТИ К СВОЕЙ МЕЧТЕ, ЛАРИСОЧКА!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## pavluk

_Я хочу поздравить с днем рождения удивительного, доброго, талантливого и прекрасного человека - нашу любимую Манечку!!!_ 

Пусть этот день принесет тебе только радость!!!



                                                                 Ты как ветка нежная сирени! 
Луч зари, что светит мрак дробя 
Видно Бог в хорошем настроении
Был в тот час, когда создал тебя! 

Пусть невзгоды жизни пролетают мимо,
Как ручей весною пусть играет кpовь!
Я тебе желаю быть всегда любимой
И в любые годы чувствовать любовь.

----------


## tatusya

И я спешу поздравить Манечку с Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Что пожелать тебе сегодня?
Так много хочется сказать!
Желают все тебе здоровья,
Удачи и не унывать.

И я сегодня, в День рожденья,
Тебе желаю от души:
По жизни было чтоб веселье,
Дела чтоб были хороши.

Любимое чтоб было дело,
Чтоб знала только счастья дни,
Чтоб ты с годами хорошела,
В глазах не гасли чтоб огни.

Чтоб каждый раз, встречаясь вместе,
Мы так же радовались вновь,
Чтоб жизнь твоя была, как песня,
И в ней всегда жила любовь! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## bulya

Манечка!Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!Неиссякаемой тебе энергии, креативных идей побольше,и сбытчи всех твоих мечт! :flower:

----------


## manja

Надежда дорогая моя спасибо за поздравление с днем рождения..
татуська ты просто умничка что не забыла про мой день..
иришка Буча и тебя с прошгедшим днем рождения..
Я к сожалению на форуме бываю редко..верней бывала..
И про меняч наверное уже все забыли..Но теперь буду чаще бывать..и о себе напоминанть..
спасибо еще раз девочки..Знаете как бы ни было а все же приятно..
Я не думала что меня тут кто нибудь еще поздравит..забыли...думала...
Хотя в скапе и на личной опчте было уйма поздравлений..так что все в норме...
спасибо всем в ем форумчанам за поздравления....

----------


## Буча

Манечка, тебя тоже с днем рождения, ты оказывается тоже весы. Всегда с удовольствием читаю твои посты, хотя по темпераменту мы с тобой вроде как и разные, но много поучительного из них выношу для себя. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## alaska72

*Манечка,с днём рождения!Радости Вам и солнышка,там где весна)*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Манечка!*

*Прими искренние поздравления

С  ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Solnechnaja

Манечка, с Днем рожения!!!! 

Пусть каждый новый день будет ярким и неповторимым!!!



На небе радуга сияет и блестит,
Как будто нам по ней проход открыт.
Луч многоцветный опустился из небес,
В прекрасной радужной пыли сияет лес.
Листва мерцает, словно изумруд,
Отсветы радуги видны и там и тут,
Лес в сказку погрузился и затих,
Он хочет задержать чудесный миг.
Наукой всё для нас давно объяснено,
Но до конца понять природу не дано.
Завидев радугу в небесной синеве,
Мечтаем мы, что это символы извне.
Восторг уносит нас в заоблачный полёт,
Быть может, там разгадка чуда ждёт.
Нам светит радуга, свежа и хороша,
От ярких красок счастьем светятся глаза.

СЧАСТЬЯ ТЕБЕ!  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*МАНЕЧКА ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !*









_Для того, кто родился под знаком Весов
Я желаю, под бой новогодних часов
Пусть всегда в вашей жизни царит равновесье
И гармония, счастье, успех и любовь.
Сколько б ни было водки, вина, колбасы,
Чувство меры свое не теряйте, Весы
Как бы сильно вам здесь не пришло нагрузиться
Не теряйте лица, не теряйте красы._

----------


## Абюл45

Дорогая, милая, Маняша! С днём рождения, тебя, дружок! Улыбок, счастья и здоровья! Тепла, добра и долгих лет!!!

----------


## BESElka

Как приятно присоединиться, хоть и с опозданием, ко всем, кто уже здесь писал... и тоже от души поздравить солнечного человечка!..  Мария, побольше тебе праздников для души! ..Для твоей очень тонкой души!.. Любви, мира и тепла!
Что хочет женщина? Увы, никто не знает.
Порой не знает и она сама.
Конечно, чтоб любили, чтоб желали,
Чтоб кто-нибудь по ней сходил с ума.
Чтоб восхищались внешностью при встрече,
И провожали, долго глядя вслед,
Чтоб был не труден день и долог вечер,
И чтоб лицо скрывало – сколько лет?
Чтоб по ночам мужчина самый лучший
Её в своих объятиях сжимал,
И очень нежно, очень романтично
О женской сути ей напоминал.
Чтоб утром встав бессовестно счастливой,
И, смыв под душем сладостную лень,
Понравиться самой себе, красивой,
И, улыбнувшись, встретить новый день!

----------


## Марисоль

Разведка ( в лице Ильи Крезипива) доложила, что сегодня у моей изумительной ПЕТРОВНОЧКИ День рождения! И я спешу поздравить этого удивительного человека! Петровна, я давно не встречала таких людей . как ты - открытость, душевность, желанием помочь, обогреть своим теплом, до сих пор не могу забыть нашу встречу  в Питере, сколько тепла вы нам подарили!!! И я всем сердцем хочу пожелать, чтобы все добро, что ты даришь людям, вернулось к тебе в стократном размере, будь счастлива и любима , пусть носит на руках супруг, ваши очаровательный дочки радуют своими успехами, свекровь ценит , а все окружающие дарят только положительные эмоции, счастья тебе ,дорогая!

----------


## manja

ваууууууууууууууууу
мои родные и дорогие...
я тут растраиваилась..что меня не поздравляют забыли все...а оказывается все равно помнят...и добрые слова принимать всем приятно
дай вам БОГ счастья всем..
жаль смайликов нет чтобы вы меня поняли..

----------


## Петровна

*Марисоль*

Маришка, спасибо  огромное за поздравление! :Oj:

----------


## Масяня

Петровночка, Иришечка!!!! Мы все эгоисты, потому что прежде всего благодарим судьбу, за встречу с тобой. Потому что именно ты даришь нам бескорыстно всё своё сияние, и дружбу, и поддержку и ещё много всего.

Поэтому не буду думать о том, сколько ты нам подарила, а о том, чтобы тебе пожелать:

улыбок, счастья. солнечного света, друзей, подруг, цветов, куда ж без них, ещё нарядов масса, ещё и встреч в реале с реальными друзьями, и тысячи сюрпризиков, сюрпризов и сюрпризищ.

Целую крепко, крепко. Жду встречи в Питере

----------


## solist64

Петровна! Ты своим позитивом, от тебе постоянно идущим. зажигаешь всех присутствующих! Продолжай в том же духе! С Днем рождения! До встречи в Питере! :018:  Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты :Animals 013:

----------


## manja

Петровночка Иринка
всегда буду помнить и говорить о тебе только добрые слова..Потому что все что пишут и говорят о тебе это правда..Я глубоко уважаю тебя и понимаю..Я так хочу чтобы ты получала от дизни только свет добро любовь...Пусть светит для тебя осеннее солнышко особенно ярко..пусть листья осенние падают на землю как желания..все самые совровенные которые обязательно исполнятся..
будь счастливой...обязательно только счастливой..И пусть это будет НАВСЕГДА

----------


## Суперстар

Манечка! Иришка Петровночка! От всей души поздравляю вас с днем рождения!!! Пусть в вашей жизни все исполнится, самые невероятные и заманчивые мечты.

----------


## tataluna

Девочки! Поздравляю!

----------


## Петровна

Иньчик
Марисоль
laro4ka09
Владленыч
Масяня
solist64
manja
Суперстар
tataluna

Спасибо за звонки, за поздравления , за теплые слова!!!



*Спасибо вам, мои дорогие, за то что вы у меня есть!!!*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ирочка!*
*Прими и мои поздравления и самые наилучшие пожелания!!!!*

----------


## Ольга-63

ИРИШКА! дорогая, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Ты удивительный человек!Я никогда не забуду твой звонкий задорный смех, твою гостеприимность, доброту, желание помочь каждому! Желаю тебе и всей твоей семье здоровья, счастья! Вспоминаю наши с тобой слезы при расставании в Питере и жду, очень, очень жду новой встречи!

----------


## Ольга-63

Лариса - Соколиха! С днюхой тебя!!!

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Лина М.

ХОЧУ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ НАШИХ ИМЕНИННИЦ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
ПЕТРОВНА Ирина! Мы виделись только однажды, но и этого было достаточно, чтобы понять КАКОЙ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ты человек: отзывчивый, внимательный, добрый, искренний - словом, полный раритет, поскольку сейчас такой букет уникальный человеческих качеств встретишь редко. 

МАНЯ! МАНЕЧКА! МАНЯША! Спасибо тебе за твое неповторимое "Я", за твою безотказную помощь, за бескорыстие, за умение быть деликатным человеком, за талант влиять на людей. А талант, как известно, часто оказывается под обстрелом...
Ты первая на нашем форуме открыла свою школу. У тебя есть свой неповторимый стиль и есть свои последователи. А это - главное. 
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения и желаю тебе успеха, удачи и хорошего настроения. 

ЛАРИСА, к сожалению, редко вижу тебя на форуме. Возможно, сама не часто появляюсь. Но знаю, что ты - человек исключительно трудолюбивый, в нашем деле далеко не новичок. Поздравляю с Днем рождения и желаю тебе, прежде всего, женского счастья и побольше благодарных клиенов!!!

----------


## Абюл45

*Петровна* - Ирочка, *Соколиха* - Ларисочка!!! Девочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  Пусть удача всегда сопутствует вам!

----------


## sokolixa

*Оля - Shusteer,
Ольга-63,
Оля - Шоумама,
Лина,
Люба - Абюл,
девочки, вам, и ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ, кто поздравлял в скайпе, по Mаilу -  
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

Так приятно и удивительно получать добрые слова в свой адрес с разных концов Земли!

Говорю каждому (и каждой) из вас :*

----------


## sokolixa

*Сегодня у Нади - Скорпиоши День рождения!*
*
Надюша, поздравляю!!!
*

----------


## shoymama

*Надюша! Счастья тебе, 
Радости и Полёта!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Вау! чуть не проворонила! Надюха! С днем рожденья!!!! Счастья и везения тебе, удачи и  творческих успехов, богатых клиентов, и денежных заказов! Тебе дана в руки удочка, так лови же на неё только золотых рыбок! :Yahoo:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Крымчанка

Девочки, милые, извините, но меня так долго не пускали в наш новый дом, и я пропустила такую плеяду именинниц
*Буча Ирина,
Лариса Коссар,
Манечка,
Соколиха Лариса,
Надя Скорпиоша*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Пусть все мечты сбываются и жизнь наполнена будет счастьем!!!

_ИРОЧКА ПЕТРОВНОЧКА!!!_ Дорогой мой человек, жаль, что я не была в числе первых поздравителей. ПРОСТИИИИ!!! С прошедшим Днём рождения тебя!!! Горжусь личным знакомством с тобой. Вспоминаю Песчаное, надеюсь на продолжение. Ты, просто, ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!! Солнца, улыбок, радости и счастья. Привет Катюше!!!

Ах, как жаль, что я ещё не разобралась как вставлять картинки :Tu:

----------


## Петровна

Курочка, Мэри Эл, Ольга-63, shoymama, SONYA_07,Абюл45, Крымчанка.

Пусть с опозданием,  но хочу сказать вам  всем спасибо за поздравления! Я вас  :Kez 09:

----------


## alaska72

*Надежда,с днём рождения!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Иришка, Петровна*,- если бы не проблемы с Форумом, я бы ни за что не пропустила твой день рожденья.
 Ты для меня всегда была и будешь эталоном порядочности и культуры.
Твоя доброта и щедрость души не имеет границ.
Только одно слово ,-* Петровна* очищает душу и мысли. Ты не гоняешься за славой и признанием и мне всегда обидно, что из-за того,что ты остаешься в тени бываешь порой незаслуженно забыта ...
С Днем рожденья...
 Пожелания- традиционные.
 Счастья,Здоровья, Мира,Любви и Добра.
До скорой встречи в Крыму( уж там мы наверняка увидимся в 2011?)
Лариса,Наджеда,вас обеих поздравила в скайпе.
 Будьте счастливы, именинницы!

----------


## Shusteer

> *Иришка, Петровна*,- если бы не проблемы с Форумом, я бы ни за что не пропустила твой день рожденья.


Обсалютно согласна С Людочкой,и пусть и с опазданием *поздравляю Ирочку Петровну с прошедшим* *ДНЁМ* *РОЖДЕНИЯ!* Ты очень славный человек, Ирочка! Столько всего хочется пожелать тебе... Пусть в душа поёт, тепло близких окружает. Храни тебя Господь! :Drag 03: 


И ёщё  :Preved: Утром встала я пораньше по утру
Чтоб поздравить нашу *Олеч-Олюшку.*
Дорогая Лёлька! Чувства переполняют! :Tender:  Так хочется обнять тебя в этот день покрепче :Vishenka 04:  и пожелать добра, любви, творческого настроя во всём в семье, на работе, в любимом деле! Олька, ты такой золотой человек (как большинство форумчан :Wink: ...другие сюда просто не находят дороги), всегда выручающий и понимающий.*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* :Vishenka 15:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## tataluna

Леночка Медведик!
*С наступающим днём рождения!* :Animals 006:  :Animals 047:

----------


## Суперстар

*ОЛЕЧ* Олюшка!
С днем рождения, позитивный и безотказный человечек! Пусть у тебя  исполнятся все твои мечты!!!
 :Animals 013:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Оленька! 
Поздравляю с днем рождения!*

----------


## Олеч

Олечка,Танечка,Эльвирочка, огромное спасибо вам за поздравления!!!Мне очень приятно,что обо мне помнят и меня любят...это дорогого стоит!!!!!!Я вас люблю!!!!!
И спасибо всем девочкам ,которые меня поздравили в скайпе!!!!!!!ВЫ МНЕ ДОБАВИЛИ УЛЫБОК,РАДОСТИ,ПОЗИТИВА!!!СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GlazOlga

Олеч-Оленька, с днем рождения наша безотказная и добрая помощница, счастья тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

*Олеч- Оленька*, если звезды подарили тебе те же прекрасные качества , которые есть у *Лены Медведик*( у вас ведь совпадение дней рождений), то и тебе- море наилучших пожеланий, цветов, подарков и улыбок желаю от души
*Леночка*, милый ,дорогой* Медведик*. Мне порой кажется,что у тебя не может быть врагов. Ты на столько лучезарный,добрый и порядочный человек, что заслуживеешь безерного материнского,женского и личного счастья...

----------


## bulya

Олечка с Днём Рождения!Сбытчи всех твоих мечт!
Любимый мой Медведик, маленький, хрупкий, но с таким БОЛЬШИМ ТЕМПЕРАМЕНТОМ.Удачи тебе, Желаю тебе продолжать гореть самой и зажигать других!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*УРА!!!! У Ленусечки Медведика день рождения!!!!*


Мы с Санькой и Мишанькой тебя обнимаем и поздравляем, ты знаешь. мы тебя обожаем, поэтому принимай охапку полевых цветов, море рыбок золотых, солнечных зайчиков, в общем всего тебе хорошего и много. Чтобы сегодня ты просто купалась в обожании!!!!!

А ещё от себя лично добавлю в этот коктейль каплю счастья женского, чтобы ОН знал, ему повстречалась самая удивительная ЖЕНЩИНА, мягкая и сильная, ранимая и  смелая, самодостаточная и клёвая!!!!!

Мы тебя любим!!!!




Исправляюсь, несколько дней на форуме не была, поэтому красавицы - девчоночки:
*
ОЛЕЧ - ОЛЕНЬКА и ИРИШЕЧКА ПЕТРОВНОЧКА!!!!!*

С днём рождения вас поздравляю, жду встречи с вами в ПИтере, и от всей души желаю ярких впечатлений, сюрпризов - много, знайте, что ВЫ НАШИ!!! А это не только диагноз. но ещё и статус!!!!

будьте счастливы1!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Ирочка, Олечка, Леночка, девочки, будьте счастливы!!!*

----------


## solist64

Петровна! Медведик! Олечка! С Днем рождения! 

*Желаю вам счастья. любви!! 
Друзей настоящих и радости
Откройте Шампанское вы!
И выпейте! Бокальчик-другой этой сладости!*

[IMG]http://*********net/122774m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Леночка Медведик! Мисс Улыбка нашего форума! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Пусть ты у нас будешь прекрасным лучиком на территории добра! Пусть твои глазки всегда светятся от счастья, от позитива, который ты получаешь и отдаешь в неограниченном количестве! Мы тебя очень любим!*

----------


## Медведик

Спасибо Вам родные мои)))))) Мне очень приятно получать Ваши позравления. И буду перечитывать их ещё пару дней))))

----------


## Kley

Оленька, Олеч....
Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!!! Счастья, улыбок, и.......... всего-всего и..... много-много!!!!!!


Ленусь, а это поздравление для тебя !!!!! Я от твоей улыбки просто тащусь!!!! Она даже с фотографии даёт столько тепла и столько позитива!!!!!!

----------


## Айсидора

Леночка Медведик! С Днем Рожденья!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/85927m.jpg[/IMG]

Желаем, чтоб жизнь никогда не кончалась,
Беда и печаль на пути не встречалась,
Огромного счастья, отличных друзей,
Здоровья желаем и радостных дней!
Что задумано пусть исполнится,
Всё хорошее пусть запомнится,
Пусть глаза твои счастьем светятся,
Люди добрые в жизни встретятся,
Пусть здоровье будет до старости,
Мы желаем тебе только радости!

Олечка, Олеч! Тезка дорогая! Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/106407m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лина М.

ЛЕНОЧКУ МЕДВЕДИК ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

*Помню, как ты появилась на нашем форуме, как сразу же завоевала любовь и симпатии всех форумчан. А твоя тема "ПОЗИТИВ" стала одной из самых популярных.
СПАСИБО.*

*Но почему ты так рекдо появляешься???*

----------


## Крымчанка

Девочки, *Олечка, Леночка*! *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*Счастья вам и любви!

Пыталась вставить картинки - увы! - ничего не получилось.

----------


## Олеч

девочки ОГРОМНОЕ вам СПАСИБО за поздравления!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/94171m.gif[/IMG]

Леночка , я тебя хоть и с опозданием...но тоже поздравляю!!!!Любви тебе, удачи и ясных дней!Пусть твои мечты сбываются!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/80859m.gif[/IMG]


пы.сы. картинки должны быть анимированными....но что то у меня наверно не получилось... :Blush2:

----------


## julia2222

Леночка- Медведушка, моя милая, у нас в Украине ещё 6 ноября и я от всей души поздравляю тебя:



Желаю поменьше бурь и подводных рифов в жизни:



И ещё, Ленчик,  чтоб в твоей бочке мёда никогда не нашлось места дёгтю :Aga:  



Всего тебе самого-самого доброго!!! :br:

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю Лену Медведик с Днём рождения!!!!! А также её поздравляет медведь Жерар! И пара котов - Аристарх и Варвара. Все желают здоровья и счастья!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/71512m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Сегодня день рождения хорошего Человека, талантливого , умного , грамотного ...
*Сегодня- День  рождения Владленыча*...
 Искренне уважаю его и не стыжусь признаться в этом...
 Благодарю за помощь мне( та же группа в Контакте , которая сейчас имеет более тысячи участников родилась благодаря Олегу)
Благодарю за то, что не пропускает просьбы, которые встречает в скайпе 
Благодарю за то, что избегает склок и не поддерживает перепалок. Ведет себя действительно достойно, по- мужски.
 Для многих из нас -это надежный тыл.
 И я радуюсь, что Олег умеет находить общий язык и в Питере и в Москве и уже устремлен в Германию
 Хотя бы на одной из этих встреч мы скоро встретимся.
Как этому не радоваться?
Хепппи Безды, дружище!
Будь здоров и счастлив. Иди вперед и все обязательно получится.!

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Медведик

Спасибо Вам мои хорошие за поздравления))))))))  :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:  :Oj: 

Олежек! Поздравяю тебя с Днём рождения!!!!  :Aga: 
Ты умный и искрений, ты щедрый и заботливый, ты всегда по первому зову бежишь на помощь. Ты образец верного и любящего мужа...и при этом галантный со всеми женщинами. Рада закомству не только виртуальному но и реальному!!!
Будь счастлив!!!!  :Victory:

----------


## Владленыч

Не успел, ранним утром выйти в инет, как уже сообщили, что меня уже с Днюхой поздравляют в этой теме!
Прошу извинить, что давненько сюда не захаживал!
(Как правило, поздравляю всех более привычным и быстрым для меня способом - в Контаке, мэйл, скайп.)
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям, которые от всех души, писались выше! Желаю ВСЕГО, ВСЕГО, ВСЕГО самого наилучшего!    :018: 
  СПАСИБО!!! Дорогие друзья, что ранним утром, зарядили меня хорошим настроением! (появлюсь у компа, наверное, только завтра! ))))).) 
Всем удачи во всех ваших благих начинаниях!  :Tatice 04:

----------


## Ларико

*Олежка! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Желаю, чтобы твой дом всегда был полон приятной музыки, гармонии и умиротворения. И желаю творческих мыслей, успехов и побед! Здоровья тебе и твоим близким! Пусть все будет очень хорошо!* 
Повезло же родиться в красный день календаря.... :Pivo:

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю Владленыча с Днём рождения и горжусь, что родилась с ним в один день!

----------


## Курица

Тебе подвластны все вершины,
Тебе все горы по плечу!
Как настоящему мужчине,
Я пожелать тебе хочу:
В своих не сомневаться силах,
И гордо голову держать!
В игре ли, в жизни ли - Красиво,
Без затрудненья побеждать!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/66176.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Олег,Аленка,Леночка медведик с днем рождения*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ленусик Медведик, с прошедшим тебя!!! будь всегда такой же доброй и милой девушкой!!! 
Олег, а мне сайт одноклассников напомнил, что у тебя днюха!!! так что дорогой, будь здоров, встретимся в Питере, мы тебе там еще надоедим)))
Ален, ну вот, а про тебя забыли, хорошо, что напомнила, и тебя с днюхой, удачи тебе и счастьяяяяяя!!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

*Олег,* *разреши и мне тебя поздравить!
Очень хочу в Питере увидеть мужчину, который без страха согласен 4 суток видеть и слышать почти сотню возбужденных женщин! 
Удачи тебе, успехов!*

----------


## Shusteer

Олежка!!! С Днём рождения тебя..рождённый с революционными идеями! Удачи тебе, здорового амбиционизма в достижении поставленных целей, крепкого тыла и... :Drag 03:

----------


## Natali_T

Леночка, Олег! Поздравляю Вас с днем рождения! Желаю творческих успехов!

----------


## GlazOlga

Поздравляю Alenajazz с днем рождения! Удачи, счастья, творческих успехов!

----------


## Kescha

*
всех ,родившихся в ноябре ,сердечно поздравляю с днём рождения!!!*

*желаю ,конечно ,здоровья и счатья,
потом -успехов в труде и во всём,
и чистого неба над головами,
и мира в доме твоём!*

*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*
Зима всё ближе. Дни морозны.
Но нам с тобою не грустить.
Ведь я хочу тебе серьёзно
об очень важном возвестить.

Судьба предусмотрела точно,
что тот, кто в ноябре рождён,
здоровьем крепок, духом прочен,
весёлым нравом награждён.

И зимних дней нагроможденье
ты одолеешь без хлопот.
Так поздравляю с Днём Рожденья!
Заряда бодрости на год!

----------


## sokolixa

*Алёну и Олега с прошедшим Днём рождения!
Пусть ПРАЗДНИК будет всегда с вами!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*sokolixa*, спасибо за поздравление! Я, к сожалению, в этом году забыла тебя вовремя поздравить!!! Прими запоздалое поздравление, Скорпиончик родной!
И всех, кто меня поздравил - благодарю от всей хореографической души, склоняясь в низком пордебра! Всем - вина!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/77403m.jpg[/IMG]

Вино чилийское. Всё хотела его попробовать... Помните, была рок-опера "Звезда и смерть Хоакина Мурьеты"? Там есть песня: "В школе с детства нас учили - нет страны чудесней Чили" Вот с тех пор мне и хотелось чего-нибудь чилийского вкусить. Мечта сбылась. Желаю всем, чтобы ваши мечты когда-нибудь сбывались (лучше вовремя, конечно)

----------


## Масяня

Олега - с днём рождения

Алёнку - с днём рождения!!!

Как много ярких, творческих людей, а самое главное, самодостаточных, успешных, дарит нам зодиакальный знак - Скорпион.

Идите всегда к намеченной цели, только при этом не забывайте и об отдыхе. Любите себя, а мы вас и так любим.

----------


## Владленыч

> Поздравляю Владленыча с Днём рождения и горжусь, что родилась с ним в один день!


 _Алёна, прими и от меня поздравление! 
Оказывается, нас "Скорпионов", целая команда! )))).
 Дорогие друзья, ещё раз благодарю вас за  поздравления!
От себя, хочу также поздравить всех "Скорпионов" и не только! 
Кого не успел поздравить ранее!
 До скорой встречи, со многими в реале!
И до будущих встреч, со всеми остальными!_  :069:

----------


## Галкатк

> *Олег,* *разреши и мне тебя поздравить!
> Очень хочу в Питере увидеть мужчину, который без страха согласен 4 суток видеть и слышать почти сотню возбужденных женщин! 
> Удачи тебе, успехов!*


Маргоша! мне кажется ,все остальные мужчины должны ахнуть:"почти сотню возбужденных женщин! "
Во как Олег  вас вдохновляет !
            Звучит заманчиво :Aga: (шутка)
Удачи тебе, успехов!

----------


## Владленыч

Готов "выдержать" и более 4-х суток!   :Ok: 
Тем более, что наряду с "сотней возбуждённых" женщин, будет пару десятков, не менее возбуждённых, мужчин!  :Koshechka 08:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Звучит заманчиво(шутка)


Так могла бы и посмотреть на такую "замануху". :Taunt: , , примкнуть к нам, а  не отсиживаться дома и завидовать, что ТАКИЕ мужчины в наших рядах!



> Готов "выдержать" и более 4-х суток!


Олег, побыстрее бы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! встретиться!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Галкатк

:003: 003:

----------


## Галкатк

[QUOTE=Маргоshа;3843707]Так могла бы и посмотреть на такую "замануху". :Taunt: , , примкнуть к нам, а  не отсиживаться дома и завидовать, что ТАКИЕ мужчины в наших рядах!

От ваших эмоций я уже сейчас балдею! :Vah:

----------


## shoymama

Так... пропустила поздравить Alenajazz :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

*shoymama*, Олик, спасибо! Поздравления и подарки всё ещё продолжаются. Вчера детей угощала. Спрашиваю в группе новичков-четырёхлеток (бэби-группа): "Всем детям можно конфеты шоколадные?" Родители покивали, а через полчаса заходят в балетный класс с шикарным букетом и подарками. И так в каждой группе! Вчера шла домой, как клумба!
Всем для поддержания радостного настроения мой новый кот Аристарх!

[IMG]http://*********net/147680m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Макс! Дорогой! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

*Я тебя ОБОЖАЮ,
а не просто люблю,
Я тобой восхищаюсь,
и сегодня дарю
ясный день, теплый ветер,
волшебство добрых слов,
чтобы путь был твой светел,
чтоб не знал ты врагов.
Лишь удачу, лишь счастье,
восхищенье друзей,...
Все исполнится, ДРУЖЕ!
Жди, надейся и верь!*

----------


## shoymama



----------


## shoymama



----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Какой богатый у нас ноябрь именинниками, какие талантливые, красивые люди рождены в этом месяце! 
Милые девочки! Дорогие мальчики! Счастья,любви, удачи!
Берегите себя и тех, кто Вам дорог!*

----------


## Олеч

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ СКОРПИОНЧИКОВ* [IMG]http://*********net/170882m.jpg[/IMG] :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Крымчанка

lezi
Танечка, жаль, что до сих пор знакома с тобой вертуально. Спасибо за то, что всегда готова помочь, посоветовать, разъяснить. Солнца тебе, любви, счастья!!!

*Максим, земляк! Прими мои поздравления!!!*

----------


## Масяня

ба, да сегодня у нас настоящий праздник?!

Дни рождения у двух самых добрейших, самых бесподобных форумчан:

Максимчик и Танюшка Лези - готовьтесь выслушать массу добрых пожеланий, комплиментов,  и конечно, дефирамбов - куда ж без них в праздник!!!!

будьте счастливы. удачливы, любимы и любите!!!!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********net/157648.jpg[/IMG]
*Когда говорят Таня-Лези, так и хочется назвать её ласково, как это делает Марина-Гармония-Марисолька- "Наша Лееезик"...синоним её нику-Добрейшей Души Мудрая и Тёплая Женщина!!! 
И так хочется ей пожелать много-много тёплых дней жизни - каждый из них -с ярким, но не обжигающим  солнышком...таким. какая она сама. Все, кто знают Таню в реале, меня-уверена!-поддержут!!!
С Днём рождения!!!! И пусть всё у тебя,Танюш, будет хорошо!!!

*

*Такой же добрый и умный человек и второй именинник сегодняшнего Дня-
Максимчик из Феодосии!
В прекрасном образе Максима
Сложились мужество и стать,
Уменье думать и мечтать,
Быть вдохновенным без причины.
Уметь любить, благодарить,
Уметь нам праздники дарить,
Уметь веселым быть и грустным
Но очень искренним на чувства.*
_С Днём Рождения, Макс!!!_

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*МАКС*, с днём рождения! Жму твою большую мужскую руку! Огромных тебе побед!

*ТАНЮША*, светлый, добрый и позитивный человечек! Здоровья тебе и побольше счастливых моментов каждый день!

А ещё сегодня день рождения у *НАТАШИ*, mar16. Наташа, пусть сынок тебя только радует, ценит и любит. Ведь такую мамочку ещё поискать надо. И пусть всё, что ты делаешь для детей, вернётся к тебе сторицей.

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю с Днями рождения Скорпиошек! Макса, Таню-Лези и Наташу-мар16!!!!

Лично ни с кем из вас не знакома, хотя заочно обожаю!  Имела счастье познакомиться с мамой Наташи, будучи в Казани. Было очень гостеприимно принята и я, и мои танцоры! Нас накормили, с собой положили курицу запечёную и подарили очень вкусный чак-чак от Наташи!!!! Ещё раз благодарю за такое гостеприимство и широкую душу!!!!! 
Всем именинникам желаю счастья и процветания!!!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Танюша, Макс и Наташа!*
Примите поздравления и от меня!
Купайтесь каждый день в море позитива!
С Днём рождения!

----------


## Курица

> А ещё сегодня день рождения у НАТАШИ, mar16. Наташа, пусть сынок тебя только радует, ценит и любит. Ведь такую мамочку ещё поискать надо. И пусть всё, что ты делаешь для детей, вернётся к тебе сторицей.


[IMG]http://*********net/154379.jpg[/IMG]
*НАТАША!!!!*
С Днём, который подарил тебя Миру и всем нам...Любой из форумчан, оказавшись в Казани, не может не побывать у тебя в гостях, потому что твоё гостеприимство известно всем. Знаю, что при своей огромной занятости и великой ответственности за своего любимого сына, ты всё же нашла возможность приехать "потусить" в Питер, чему я очень-очень рада! будь здорова и счастлива! твоя улыбка-это что-то особенное, а смех-заразный-ПРЕзаразный! :Derisive:  :Grin: (в хорошем смысле)!!! С праздником! Долгих лет счастливой жизни, и -поменьше проблем!

----------


## mar16

Девочки, спасибо большое-пребольшое за ваши поздравления и такие слова. Для меня день рождения уже давно не мой праздник, а праздник -встреча старых друзей. Обычно празднование-встречи у меня длятся 2 недели, т.к. физически не могу сразу все осилить. Сегодня день прошел замечательно, а ребенок навел порядок в квартире и подарил красивую корзинку с цветами!. Приезжайте, всегда с Андреем рады будем.
А какая приятная компания скорпиончиков.
Алена, приезжай, когда я дома буду.
А Таня -Лези! Нет слов, что с таким теплым душевным человеком я родилась в один день- приятно.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена, приезжай, когда я дома буду.


 :Vishenka 25:

----------


## maknata

Макс! Танюша! Наталя! С днём рождения вас!

----------


## lezi

Спасибо все мои дорогие! Сейчас совсем не захожу в эту тему.Времени хватает только зайти что то почитать.Или что то надо срочно найти.Была очень приятно тронута,что Вы не забыли и поздравили меня.Всем любви,добра и тепла.

                                  Ваша Лезик.

----------


## shoymama

---------Ура! Поздравляем Гвиолу!!!


 ---------

----------


## maknata

Наталь! С днюхой тебя!Пусть всё плохое обходит тебя стороной, а рядом будет только хорошее!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Galina NWKZ

*Наташа (Гвиола), с днём рождения!*

* Желаю тебе всего самого свелого и доброго! 
Пусть всё у тебя получится!*

----------


## Владленыч

_Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям, в  честь Макса, Тани-Лези и Наташи-мар16!!!!
(Лучше позже, чем никогда! ))))).)
Желаю вам всего самого наилучшего!
 Ну и конечно же, Наталью Гвиолу хочу поздравить с Днюхой!
(недавно встречались с ней в реале, но заранее нельзя поздравлять!))))).
Желаю крепкого здоровья!
Любви!
Счастья и удачи!_
*Скорпионы - Форева!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Наташу Гвиолу - с Днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Быть всегда такой же цветущей и молодой!!!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ух, ты, Натуська, Гвиолочка, от души поздравляю с днем рождения тебя любимой!!!
В тебе столько энергии, что можно получать свет, и загораться многим многим!!! Так гори, цвети, и гармонируй!!! Будь счастлива!!!

----------


## Kley

Наташ, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!

----------


## Олеч

А я хочу поздравить ещё и *МАРАНДУ* у неё вчера был *ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!* 
И Гвиолу с *ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* 
Скорпиошечки, всех вам благ!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1858273.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Наташа! Марина! Девчонки!!!
Всегда в День рождения чуть-чуть грустно...Но и радостно от того, что столько народу тебя знают,любят,помнят о том, что в этот день тви родители подарили тебя миру...
Поздравляю вас от всей души! Пусть мелкие неприятности уходят на второй план! Пусть Жизнь радует а близкие не огорчают! 
И - сбычи всех и всяческих мечт!!!
Пишу из другого города, с чужого компа-поэтому без цветов и фото...
Но-от всей души!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Наташенька, с Днём Рождения!*

Света, счастья, удачи!

----------


## Олеч

[/I][/SIZE][/COLOR][IMG]http://*********ru/1540062.jpg[/IMG]
[COLOR="#00bfff"]

----------


## sokolixa

*Наташу и Марину* тоже поздравляю  я!
Больше радости, удачи и сюрпризов (приятных!)
В этот День рождения!

----------


## Маргоshа

*Девочки, Наташа, Марина!
Поздравляю Вас!
Вы дарите счастье и радость людям, так пусть и вас никогда не покидают эти чувства.
Удачи вам!!!!!*

----------


## tatusya

Всех именинников поздравляю с Днем Рождения!
Желаю счастья и тепла,
Друзей хороших и добра.
Больших надежд,
хмельных пиров,
Приятных встреч и 
добрых слов!

Во всём желаю я успеха!!!
В любви - счастливых дней сполна!
А в этот день - веселья, смеха!
Во всех делах - ни пуха, ни пера!!! С Днём Рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka



----------


## Барвинка

Наташенька!
 С днём Рождения!!!
Крепкого тебе здоровья и  удачи во всём!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Наташенька! С Днем Рождения тебя, славный, светлый, милый ЧЕЛОВЕК!*

----------


## Гвиола

Дорогие мои,любимые! Преогромнейшее спасибо вам за поздравления!!!
Отдельное спасибо Ольке шоумаме за классный ролик! 
Линочка Моденова и Светуля Форелли,вам спасибище за звонки и приветы из Киева и Уральска!
Олег Переверзев,тебе спасибо за все поздравления,за звонок!
Я вас всех люблю!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Наташуня! Гвиола!* Прости, что не вчера, а сегодня тебя поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Но ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тебя, самую красивую брюнетку нашего форума с Днем рождения! Умница, красавица с шикарным голосом ты просто покоряешь всех своих заказчиков! И я тебе желаю много работы, которая бы приносила тебе радость и удовольствие. Счастья тебе, дорогая и любви!

----------


## Масяня

вот что значит, хотя б один день на форуме не быть, обязательно что - нибудь пропустишь. 

Наташулька - Гвиолочка, с днём рождения!!!!!
Пусть у тебя и близких твоих всё будет хорошо и замечательно, потому как их радость - это твоя радость вдвойне, и приятных сюрпризов в течении целой недели!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

НАТАЛЬКА,  А УЖ КАК Я БЫЛА РАДА СЛЫШАТЬ ТВОЙ СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ ГОЛОС, В ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! НАДЕЮСЬ, ЧТО  ПРАЗДНИК ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО УДАЛСЯ. РАДА, ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗА ТЕБЯ !!! В ТЕБЕ СТОЛЬКО ЧАРУЮЩЕГО ШАРМА !!! В ТЕБЕ СТОЛЬКО ПОЗИТИВНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ !!! В ТЕБЕ СТОЛЬКО ПРИРОДНОГО ТАЛАНТА !!! В ТЕБЕ СТОЛЬКО КРЕАТИВНЫХ ИДЕЙ !!! В ТЕБЕ СТОЛЬКО ЛЮБВИ И ЛАСКИ, СОЛНЕЧНОГО СВЕТА-ЧТО ЕГО ХВАТАЕТ, НЕ ТОЛЬКО ТВОИМ ЛЮБИМЫМ РОДНЫМ,  НО И ВСЕМ НАМ, ОН БУКВАЛЬНО ПРОБИВАЕТСЯ СКВОЗЬ МОНИТОР КОМПЬЮТЕРА.ПРОДОЛЖАЙ СВЕТИТЬ ДАЛЬШЕ !!! ЦЕЛУЮ, ОБНИМАЮ !!!

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие девчонки* ,* Наташа и Марина!*

_спешу поздравить с днём рожденья
таких счастливых и богатых ..._*НА ДРУЗЕЙ!!!*
_желаю вам двойного счастья,__
любви и радости в семье._

----------


## Абюл45

Наташенька - Гвиола, солнышко ясное! С днём рождения тебя, милый и дорогой человечек! Ты такая позитивная девчонка, оставайся такой всегда. Люблю, целую, обожаю!!!!!!!

----------


## приветик1999

*Самую обаятельную и привлекательную, самую добрую и нежную, самую отзывчивую и понимающую, САМУЮ-САМУЮ необыкновенно-прекрасную Танюшечку -Колесо* *поздравляю от всего сердца с Днём рождения!!!!!!!*
*Танечка, моя дорогая, пусть я не вырастила к твоему Дню рождения таких чудесных пионов, как ты к моему, НО:*
*я тебе торт приготовила*

*подарков - вот сколько!!!!*

*и самое главное, я хочу сказать тебе:*

*Спасибо  за то, что ты есть у меня!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ларико

_Танечку Колёсико
 спешу поздравить! Редко теперь "видимся",
 но всё же скучаю по очень хорошему человеку! 
Желаю тебе, моя хорошая, всех приятных благ,
 хорошего настроения, счастья, здоровья! 
Быть самой красивой и самой любимой!_
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

_я хочу тоже поздравить_ *ТАНЕЧКУ -КОЛЕСО*  *с днём варенья!*

я всех *" ТАНЮШЕК"* очень люблю...потому что у меня дочка то же Таня .

----------


## Галкатк

Танюша-Колесико!С днем рождения!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,родные мои,спасибо огромное!!! Бываю редко, очень скучаю по всем..но скоро эх,оторвусь!!!Буду целыми вечерами сидеть на форуме! Как же я вас люблююююююююююююююююю!!!

----------


## julia2222

*Колесо*,  :flower: 
Э, нет, Танюшка, ещё не вечер! :Aga:  Прими и мои поздравления! :br:   Пусть глаза всегда блестят задором, богатства и изобилия во всех областях твоей жизни! Целую, скучаю, жду встречи на форуме!  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Абюл45

Танюшку - Колесо, _С  ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! Любви, удачи и желаний исполнения!_

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********net/198481.gif[/IMG]
*
Танюша,Таня,Танечка!!!
Редкий ты гость теперь на Форуме, но это только и есть то маленькое "плохо", о котором я говорю. Остальное всё-хорошо!
Хорошо, что ты есть на свете, хорошо, что ты форумчанка, хорошо, что у тебя есть много друзей-реальных и виртуальных, хорошо, что у тебя любящие сестры и замечательная семья!!!Хорошо, что в твой День Рождения тебя поздравляет много-много людей!!!!! Хорошо, что ты молода и красива!!!Хорошо, что впереди у тебя только хорошие новости!!!!
С Днём Рождения, Колёсико!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

*Танечка, с Днём рождения!!!
Пусть у тебя будет всё ОТЛИЧНО!!!*

----------


## solist64

*Сегодня у нашего Калинчика - годовщина свадьбы!!!* Алиночка! Поздравляю Вас. Счастья и добра вашей семье!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/240231.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

_УХ, ты, Алиночка, поздравляЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!_

----------


## KAlinchik

ух ты! спасибо, ребята!
случайно заглянула, а тут такое...
приятно:)
я сегодня, к сожелению, работаю, но вечером после свадьбы напьемся с мужем...я уже и бутылку мартини заготовила...

----------


## Alenajazz

*KAlinchik*, поздравляю с годовщиной! Берегите друг друга!!!!!!

----------


## юрик71

*KAlinchik*, 
поздравляю!

----------


## Alenajazz

Сегодня - День рождения у Ингуши!!!! Хоть мы с ней общаемся всего в одной темке, но я к ней очень привязалась - мой человечек! Желаю ей всего доброго, светлого и прекрасного!!!!!
И специально для именинницы - танцуют все!!!

----------


## zizi

Сегодня день рождения у замечательной девушки, с которой нам посчастливилось познакомиться в Казахстане. Танюшка Норма, Танечка с днём рождения! Пусть всё задуманное исполняется, счастья, радости,успехов и удачи!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

julia2222


[IMG]http://*********net/262343.jpg[/IMG]

Милая Юля, красотою своей ослепляя, 
На ин-ку счастье приносит она. 
Я с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ее поздравляю, 
Здоровья, улыбок, удачи пусть будет сполна. 
Желаю быть такой красивой, 
Как поутру цветы в росе, 
Желаю быть такой счастливой, 
Чтоб позавидовали все!

[IMG]http://*********net/324806.jpg[/IMG]

*Юля, желаю крепкого здоровья тебе и твоим близким, верных друзей, всевозможных успехов и нескончаемого ощущения счастья!  
Пусть все в жизни получается и все хорошее случается!*

[IMG]http://*********net/273607.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Юлечка!!!!

Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!!!
*

*Желаю, чтоб все у тебя было круто
Квартиру, машину, рублей и валюты
Приятных парфюмов и модных нарядов
В делах на работе пусть будет порядок
Желаю, чтоб все, о чем долго мечталось
В реальность как можно быстрей превращалось
Улыбки дарить окружающим чаще,
А так же, побольше друзей настоящих!*

----------


## Курица

Как много Солнечных Людей!
Не тех, кто без толку хохочут,
когда их щиплют и щекочут,
а тех, похожих на детей,
кто без корысти, грубой лести,
как будто с ярким солнцем вместе,
нам щедро скрашивают дни.
Такие люди, как огни -
среди проблем и нервотрепки,
когда невольно тянет к стопке,
собой осветят темный день,
и исчезает злая тень.
Нам с ними весело и просто,
и в небе ярче светят звёзды,
мы забываем про печали…
А вы их разве не встречали?
Тогда встряхнитесь ото сна
и вы поймете - средь друзей
так много Солнечных Людей!
Они, как вечная Весна,
нам дарят свет и обновленье,
уверенность и возрожденье.
Я верю, вряд ли кто осудит,
когда скажу от всей души
без лести и красивой лжи:
«Спасибо, Солнечные Люди!»
Юлечка - одна из таких людей!Она очень солнечный человек!!!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем, который подарил тебя миру и желаю долгих и счастливых лет жизни!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/325841.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Юля-Юля-Юленька! С днём рождения тебя,дорогая!!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Празднование Дня Матери уходит своими корнями в глубину веков. Древние греки отдавали дань уважения матери всех богов — Гее. Римляне посвящали три дня в марте (с 22 по 25) другой матери богов — восточной Кибеле. Для кельтов Днем матери был день чествования богини Бриджит. 

С XVII по XIX век в Великобритании отмечалось «мамино воскресенье» (Mothering Sunday). В этот день юноши и девушки, которые работали подмастерьями или слугами, возвращаясь домой, приносили в подарок своим мамам фруктовый пирог. 

День Матери, аналог нынешнего праздника, берет свое начало в XIX веке в американском штате Западная Вирджиния.
В России отмечать День Матери стали сравнительно недавно. Хотя невозможно поспорить с тем, что этот праздник — праздник вечности: из поколения в поколение для каждого человека мама — самый главный человек в жизни. Становясь матерью, женщина открывает в себе лучшие качества: доброту, любовь и заботу. 

Новый праздник — День Матери — постепенно приживается в России. Основанный Президентом Российской Федерации 30 января 1998 года, он празднуется в последнее воскресенье ноября, воздавая должное материнскому труду и их бескорыстной жертве ради блага своих детей. И это правильно: сколько бы хороших, добрых слов ни было сказано мамам, сколько бы поводов для этого ни придумали, лишними они не будут. 

Среди многочисленных праздников, отмечаемых в нашей стране, День Матери занимает особое место. Это праздник, к которому никто не может остаться равнодушным. В этот день хочется сказать слова благодарности всем Матерям, которые дарят детям любовь, добро, нежность и ласку. Спасибо вам!.. И пусть каждой из вас почаще говорят 

теплые слова ваши любимые дети! Пусть на их лицах светится улыбка и радостные искорки сверкают в глазах, когда вы вместе!
не забудьте позвонить маме

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Один мудрый человек подметил:"Влюбленная  женщина любит сильнее всего, жена любит лучше всего, но дольше всего нас любит Мать!" 
Девочки, поздравляю всех с прекрасным праздником, Днем Матери. Желаю вам от всего сердца любви, терпения, понимания, здоровья Вам, Вашим Мамам, и Вашим деткам. Счастья, яркого солнца и синего неба.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

*С опозданием, но всё же хочу поздравить еще одну Татьяну нашего форума! Это Танечка ПРИМА!!!! Скромная, нежная и красивая Таня, поздравляю и желаю всегда быть такой, какая ты есть. Ты - талант! В твой голос можно окончательно влюбиться! Танечка! в Питере отметим День всех Татьян, как и в прошлом году 11 числа!*

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

С днём матери!

Что такое счастье? 
Это очень просто!
Начинается оно с полуметра роста.
Это распашонки , пинетки и слюнявчик , 
новенький описаный мамин сарофанчик.
Счастье-это мягкие , тёплые лодошки , 
за диваном фантики , на диване крошки.
Что такое счастье? Проще не ответить! 
Оно есть у каждого , у кого есть дети!

С ДНЁМ МАТЕРИ!!!![/B][/B]

----------


## norrator

Дорогие,милые,драгоценные Мамы!Прошу принять самые искренние поздравления с наидобрейшим и наигуманнейшим праздником,Днём Матери!Позвольте искренне и от всей души выразить сердечную благодарность за то что Вы есть,за труд Ваш титанический,за тысячи часов бессонных ночей проведёных у маленьких кроваток,за терпение Ваше стоическое,за любовь вселенскую,шедро Вами даримую,за силу Вашу,ведь как сказал Джони Депп"Женшины намного сильнее нас,любой мужчина расклеился бы на втором месяце беременности!"Счастья Вам и всем кого любте и кто любит Вас))))

----------


## Марина Дудник

От всей души поздравляю всех мамочекс днем МАТЕРИ!
 Здоровья вам, Девочки, успехов в воспитании ваших деток! Пусть вас никогда не коснется горе и беда, пусть ваши детки только радуют вас!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Я тоже поздравляю всех матерей, бабушек и просто замечательных женщин.....Желаю здоровь вам, вашим детям, вашим внукам, и прапраправнукам!!!! И дожить до этих пра пра пра...........!!!

Танюшка, ПРИМА! прими самые искренние пожелания в твой праздник души и тела!!!! МЫ тебя любим!!! Ты - талантище!!! Желаю только  тебя твоим будущим клиентам)))))))))))

----------


## юрик71

всех Мам поздравляем с праздником, не Парижской, ни какой другой,  матери!  :Grin: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ная

Всех  мам с  нашим мамским  праздником!!!!!С Днем Матери!



День матери — праздник пока молодой, 
Но все ему рады, конечно, — 
Все, кто рожден под счастливой звездой, 
И мамы опекой сердечной!

Мы в диких бегах суеты городской 
Подчас забываем о маме, 
Спешим, растворяясь в массе людской, 
Всерьез увлекаясь делами…

А мама нас ждет, и ночами не спит, 
Волнуясь и думая часто —
«Ах, как они там?» — и сердце болит, 
И стонет, и рвется на части…

----------


## Оксана Радуга

[IMG]http://*********net/285699.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Эх как же ощущаешь, когда бывают порой проблемы с инетом.
 Вот Танечку Приму вовремя не поздравила с Днем рождения.И в Питере не смогу подергать Танюшу за уши, чтоб и дальше росла морально и материально Девочки, сделайте это вместо меня.
 День рождения киевской Юли пропустила( но мысленно слала слова поздравления) и главное, не успела вовремя поздравить* всех мамочек России с Днем матери*... 
У нас в Украине по - моему этого праздника нет( а может я просто о нем у нас не знаю)
 Но это не столь уж важно... Все мы родом из одной страны,- из СССР.
И праздники у нас общие
 Все, у кого живы собственные мамы- *поздравьте прежде всего своимх мамочек* и пддержите их звонком, улыбкой, теплым ,добрым словом. Им ведь так важно наши знаки внимания.
 Все, кто сам познал радость материнства- низкий поклон за то, что продолжаете свою жизнь в детях :Smile3: 
Это главное предназначение женщины на земле.
 Будьте и дальше мамочками мудрыми,добрыми, нежными и любящими
 С Днем матери вас,дорогие подруги- форумчанки!

----------


## KAlinchik

> У нас в Украине по - моему этого праздника нет( а может я просто о нем у нас не знаю)
>   !


есть, Люда.  :Aga:  второе воскресенье мая.. :Smile3: 
спасибо за поздравления :Yes4:

----------


## юрик71

> У нас в Украине по - моему этого праздника нет


Это у нас в Казахстане нет такого праздника, а все друг друга поздравляют!

----------


## julia2222

Девочки! :br:  Огромное СПАСИБО за поздравления :Thank You2: . Не могла несколько дней зайти на форум, так как в подарок  получила новенький компьютер, который требовал настройки и установки всех, необходимых мне, программ. Теперь, надеюсь, бывать здесь чаще, помните как в мультике почтальон Печкин говорил: «Это я чего раньше такой злой был, у меня ведь велосипеда не было». :Aga:  Очень приятно, что люди, которые мне дороги, меня помнят, не смотря на то, что я стала здесь  редко общаться. Постараюсь исправиться! Ещё хочу сказать спасибо администрации форума за поздравление на электронку, всего одна фраза — но сколько в ней  смысла и позитива! Всем, Всем, Всем желаю радости от общения и всего самого доброго!  :Victory:  :Vishenka 34:  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Юлечка! с возвращением )))* :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Поздравляю с Днем рождения Леку доброго скромного человечка,готовую всегда прийти на помощь,поддержать добрым словом!  Пусть всё в твоей жизни будет ХОРОШО!!!
[br]

----------


## лека

Спасибочки Наташа  :Mauridia 04:  :Vishenka 03:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Друзья, моей доченьке исполнился годик! 
Поздравляю тебя солнышко!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/279064.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

> Друзья, моей доченьке исполнился годик!


Ксюша! пусть доця растет здоровенькой!
 поздравляем тебя, мамочка!

----------


## орбит

> Друзья, моей доченьке исполнился годик! 
> Поздравляю тебя солнышко!!!


моя милая землячка, поздравляю тебя, СОЛНЫШКО!!!! Расти Здоровенькой, а папа и МАМА ВСЕГДА БУДУТ РЯДОМ!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Друзья, моей доченьке исполнился годик!


Оксана, сколько радости у тебя ещё впереди!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Только здоровенькой пусть растёт!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1976569.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Спасибо девчата! От Любочки Вам огромный привет!
[IMG]http://*********org/893773.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Внимание, внимание! Сообщаю новость для тех , кто не знает или забыл
*Сегодня у Ланы Асениной , у самой стильной ведущей Харькова- День рожденья!*
С чем ее и поздравляю
 Пожелания- самые лучшие!
Радуйся жизни и будь здорова!

----------


## shoymama

*Лека-Олюшка! С днем рождения!*




*Ланочка! 
Принимай поздравления 
и пожелания счастья!*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Танюш, с Днем рождения! 
П о з д р а в л я ю !

Где взять одних благополучий?
Так не бывает - это факт.
Но пусть побольше будет "лучше"
И меньше будет "кое-как".
Тебе желаю в день рожденья
Улыбок, радостных хлопот,
Здоровья, счастья и веселья
Сегодня, завтра, круглый год!_ 

[IMG]http://*********org/891591.gif[/IMG]

_Целую ..._  :Vishenka 17:  :Vishenka 19: 

[IMG]http://*********org/901830.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ланочка, с Днем рождения!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/885464.gif[/IMG]

Танюша- Вишенка! Поздравляю!

[IMG]http://*********org/892632.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

У нашей дорогой Мариши 612 сегодня день рождения! Марина многогранна! Марина талантлива! У нее столько образов! Она всегда разная! Женщина - вулкан :Grin: , как я ее иногда называю. Наша будущая Райволовская невеста! 
Мариночка! Позволь тебя поздравить с Днем рождения! Желаю тебе обыкновенного женского счастья, здоровья, красоты, идей! Всего тебе доброго!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Мариша!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Спасибо, девочки! Ура!!! Начинается!!! Подарки и поздравления.... Я так люблю в последние годы свои дни рождения, потому что есть вы и ваши  поздравления!  Я вас люблю!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Олеч

Лёка ,*Лана, * Таня-Вишенка,Марина  
С Днём рождения ВАС!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3530m.gif[/IMG]
С днём рожденья поздравляю!
Здоровья, успехов и счастья желаю,
Пусть мир улыбается солнышком ясным,
Пусть каждый ваш день будет самым прекрасным!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Мариша, с Днем Рождения! Ты- великолепная!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/885374.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*marisha612*, 

Маришечка!!!! Дорогая!!! Великолепная, обольстительная, добрая и величавая, так много  о тебе можно сказать, но скажу лишь одно: ТЫ СУПЕР!!!! И оставайся такой всегда, а мы с удовольствием будем ожидать встречи с трогательной и милой невестой, с заботливой и нежной женой, талантливой и необыкновенной ведущей!!!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/951689.jpg[/IMG]
Маринка-Гусарочка!
В СЛОВАХ НУ ПРОСТО НЕВОЗМОЖНО
ВАС ОПИСАТЬ. ВЫ – ИДЕАЛ!
ТУТ КЛАССНЫЙ ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ ХУДОЖНИК,
ЧТОБ ВАШ ПОРТРЕТ НАРИСОВАЛ.
ТУТ НУЖЕН БЫ БРЮЛЛОВ ИЛЬ РЕПИН,
НУ, НА ХУДОЙ КОНЕЦ – КРАМСКОЙ.
ПОРТРЕТ ВЕДЬ НУЖЕН НАМ ТАКОЙ,
ЧТОБ БЫЛ, КАК ВЫ, ВЕЛИКОЛЕПЕН.
ЧТОБ ЯРКО КАЖДАЯ ЧЕРТА
БЫЛА ПРОПИСАНА В ПОРТРЕТЕ.
И ЧТОБ НА НАС ГЛЯДЕЛ С ХОЛСТА
ВАШ ЛИК, БЛИСТАТЕЛЕН И СВЕТЕЛ.
КАРТИНУ Б ЭТУ ВЗЯВ ТОГДА,
ЕДВА ЕЕ КАСАТЬСЯ СМЕЯ,
МЫ ПРИНЕСЛИ БЫ ВАМ СЮДА,
И ПОДАРИЛИ Б, ЧУТЬ РОБЕЯ.

УВЫ, ХУДОЖНИКИ СЕЙЧАС
НЕ ТЕ. ЧТО БЫЛИ, К СОЖАЛЕНЬЮ,
МЫ САМИ НАРИСУЕМ ВАШ
ПОРТРЕТ. МЫ СМОЖЕМ, НЕТ СОМНЕНЬЯ!

с Днём Рождения!!!
Только хорошеть!!!! Не болеть и не стареть!!! Смотреть в будущее с улыбкой!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Я в восторге! Танечка, Светик, Олечка, Мама Курочка....  Я так растрогана... Я вас так люблю!!!!!  Я   счастлива!!!! Спасибо, за поздравления!!!!

----------


## Барвинка

Мариночка!!! Дорогая моя!!!
С днём варенья!!!
Пусть всё в твоей жизни будет Сладко!
Люблю,целую и обнимаю (пока виртуально, но уже близок тот день, когда это будет реально).

----------


## shoymama



----------


## shoymama

_________________________

----------


## Марина Дудник

Лариса, Мама Тигруля - Олечка, спасибо за поздравления, я очень очень рада, что знакома с вами, и могу сказать, что у меня есть такие друзья!


в свою очередь тоже поздравляю всех стрельцов с днем рождения! Девочки, мы самый счастливый знак, ведь наша меткость помогает нам достичь любой цели, а соответственно нам все по  плечу! так держать СТРЕЛЬЦЫ!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчонки, вы уж простите, что не получается поздравить во время. От этого грущу. Я вас всех обожаю, вы замечательные, талантливые, необыкновенные!

*Танюшка- Вишенка*, сильная, волевая, в крепким стержнем. Пусть всё удаётся, всё свершается. И благополучия вам с Димой.

*Мариша!* Тобой восхищаюсь. Красивая, умница и очень трудолюбивая. Счастья тебе!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Мариночка. с днем рождения*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие мои! Вот уже второй год я с нетерпением жду свой день рождения!!!! потому что знаю, что в этот день, я получу самый дорогой подарок! Поздравления и самые добрые пожелания от моих самых лучших друзей!!!! Я так рада, что у меня есть форум, я так счастлива, что у меня есть ВЫ!!!! Спасибо мои родные!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Татьяна Беседина, с днем рождения!*

----------


## Ларико

*Наша дорогая, трогательная девушка Танюшка Пеструшка-Веселушка!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Оренбург богат звездами, и одна из ярких звездочек - это ты, Танечка! Пусть ты даришь людям праздник и веселье, но я хочу, чтобы сегодня ты получила наше тепло, наши пожелания, наши поздравления со всех концов страны и ПОРАДОВАЛАСЬ этому дню! Счастья тебе!*

----------


## Курица

Тань, вот честно- диссонанс получился! Такая юная девушка-и такая самодостаточная, опытная, уверенная в себе ведущая, умница и красавица - вот что предстало моему взору (да и не только моему -все. кто видел-подпишутся)  в Райволе в прошлом году.
Поэтому, от всей души поздравляя с Днем твоего появления на свет, говорю:
не старей и не взрослей, оссставайся такой же внешне ещё лет 10-20, а вот всё остальное пусть увеличивается в геометрической прогрессии с каждым годом!!!
Ну. и виртуальный букет принимай!
[IMG]http://*********net/359864.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

Танечка,с днём рождения!
Пусть все мечты сбываются, удача и успех сопутствуют тебе!  Очень рада,что познакомилась с тобой в реале. 



ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## tatusya

Пеструшечка!!!!Танюшка! С Днем рожденьица!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Счастья и здоровья!!!!![/COLOR] :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

АУ!!! Танюшка - Пеструшечка - с днём рождения!!!!

Девочки сказали о тебе абсолютную правду!!!! Ты именно такая, поэтому сразу начну с поздравлений:

Всегда пусть будет с тобой рядом любовь и вера в тебя от твоих близких, всегда чувствуй, что тобой восхищаются заслуженно, потому что ты - трудяжка, и в тоже время такая нежная. милая девочка. Пусть этот день будет особенным для тебя!!!

----------


## Ларико

_Моя любимейшая из любимейших МАСЯНЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С Днем рождения! Ты меня догнала в юбилейный наш 2010 год, но мы с тобой уж точно где-то на 16 годах застряли! желаю тебе, чтобы Радужный гордился своей жительницей, чтобы радужной была твоя жизнь! Чтобы поскорее сынуля обнял тебя и сказал: "Мамочка! Какая же ты у меня классная", чтобы Катюшка была самой лучистой твоей радостью! Чтобы Саша (Секс) был достоин такой женщины, как ты. Я горжусь знакомством с тобой. Очень тебя люблю! Очень!_  :Animals 013:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 38:  :Laie 41:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Масяня*, с Днём рождения!!!!! Тепла побольше - от семьи, друзей и природы! И здоровья! И денег достаточно, чтобы не пахать, как папа Карло, а работать раза два в месяц - для души! :Yahoo:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## shoymama

*Светик!* 
[img]http://s14.******info/5fd0c32ce10787ff41dbd5997a4fc333.gif[/img]_______________

----------


## Масяня

Ларико, дорогая, Алёнка, Оля - спасибо большое!!!! И тебе, Маринка из Челябинска, и тебе Галчонка, и Петру, в скайпе поздравившим - спасибо!!! Я такая радая. день начинается!!! И сколько нам открытий чудных готовит, можно только догадываться. А вот и ещё одно открытие 11 декабря

Анюшечка - у тебя сегодня самый суперовский юбилей - поэтому спешу поздравить!!!

ЧТО ПОЖЕЛАТЬ КРАСИВОЙ ДЕВУШКЕ: средств, чтобы можно было баловать себя, любимую, времени, чтобы хватало на себя любимую, друзей, обожающих тебя, и всего самого - самого лучшего!!!!! Будь счастливой!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

УРРРАААА, У МАСЯНЬКИ ДНЮХАААА.... Светик, ты и в самом деле СВЕТ для людей... Ты просто излучаешь энергию, от которой может работать целый город!!!))) А еще ты зажигаешь этот свет в маленьких и больших душах людей, которые давно забыли, что это такое....
Желаю тебе от души, чтобы твоя семья была твоей опорой в жизни, чтобы сын радовал, дочурка удивляла и проявляла таланты, а муж носил на руках (хотя бы до кровати))))) 
(надеюсь ты хоть сегодня не работаешь))) ))))))))))))))

----------


## Ларико

*Анечка АНЮША!!!! Поздравляю тебя с твоим Днем рождения! Если сама что-то себе желаешь, желай, а мы кулачки подержим и все сбудется! Здоровья, успехов и любви!* :Vishenka 15:  :Vishenka 34:  :Koshechka 07:  :Pooh:  :Pooh Birth Day:  :Pooh Honey:  :Pooh Lol:

----------


## Масяня

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, 



> (надеюсь ты хоть сегодня не работаешь))) ))))))))))))))



Иннуль, я тоже надеялась, на три дня работу не брала, но одним отказать не смогла.... просто все, кого можно было предложить, заняты, а у ребёнка мама в больнице, папа всё организовывает, поэтому согласилась на одну - единственную программу.

Спасибо. кстати всем - всем. кто поздравил. Я очень ценю ваше отношение ко мне, и обещаю не разочаровывать...

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

*Масяня*, 
Поздравляю тебя, от всей души с твоим Днем Ангела!!!!


Всего-всего тебе хорошего!!!!!!
Оооочень хочется,чтобы у такой замечательной девушки было все ХО-РО-Шо!!!

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Светочка-Масяня  с днем рождения тебя!  :Yahoo:   удачи тебе большой и огромной. Всего тебе самого хорошего!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

Когда приходит день рождения интересного, творческого, значимого для меня человека, я, ей Богу, теряюсь! Куда-то сразу улетучивается весь мой словарный запас…Хочется чего-то НЕ банального, особенного, но… и сразу вспоминается великий мудрец Фет:
_Как беден наш язык! - Хочу и не могу-
Не передать того ни другу, ни врагу,
Что буйствует в груди прозрачною волною…_

И всё же попытаюсь...
Света-*Масяня*…Или  *svetlq2*, так, по-моему, она себя называла вначале…
Познакомились мы в первую Питерскую встречу, 
[IMG]http://*********org/960455m.jpg[/IMG]
виделись в Крыму в 2009
[IMG]http://*********org/952263m.jpg[/IMG]
обнимались в Райволе в январе этого года
[IMG]http://*********org/950215m.jpg[/IMG]

 поэтому могу сказать, что я её точно знаю. И не только Свету, но и Сашу, и Мишу…
И знаете, что скажу? Она - огромная труженица, женщина –Мать во многих смыслах, но ещё и шаловливая,неугомонная девчонка и очень мудрая, уже пожившая(не пожилая, прошу не путать!!!), Женщина…Вобщем, в нашей Свете есть множество ипостасей, и к клиентам своим она поворачивается всякий раз новой,обновлённой, улучшенной творчески "версией" :Grin: , я знаю. 
Но всё же в ней, как и в любой из нас, сидит внутри маленькая «матрешка» ребенка,которому иногда так хочется горько-горько поплакать о чём то желаемом, но несбывшемся… *так вот!!!*

*Светлана!!!* Пусть ТАКИХ дней в твоей жизни будет как можно меньше! пусть твои мужчины будут настолько мудры, чтоб увидеть это твоё желание всплакнуть ровно за минуту до его свершения и успеть затискать в объятиях, зацеловать, заболтать, в конце концов, чтоб ушло оно далеко-далеко…И чтоб маленькая Катруся,вырастая и расцветая, только радовала маму свою и умом, и красотой, и талантом.
Ну, и чтобы ты НИ ОДНОЙ реальной встречи и впредь не пропускала. *С Днём рождения,Свет!!!*

----------


## mar16

Трудно подобрать слова после Тани-Курочки.
Света,
Ты для меня ассоциируешься (задумалась- правильно ли написала?) с солнышком. 
В отчетах видела тебя в золотом солнечном платье. Красота !!!
Живешь на Севере, где много темноты. 
Пусть твое солнечное обаяние растапливает вокруг людей , а главное вокруг твоей семьи весь холод.
Тепла и Солнца тебе и твоей семье!!!

----------


## Барвинка

*Светлана! Моя милая и дорогая Масянечка!
С днём рождения тебя!
Обожаю тебя и желаю, чтобы в твоей жизни было всё супер позитивным!
ТЫ не скончаемый источник вдохновения, доброты!
Счастья тебе, твоим деткам и конечно же Саньке!*

----------


## Масяня

*НАДЕЙШЕН*, 
*МАрина Буйнаровская*, 
*Курица*,  Танюш, не удержалась, всплакнула.... но от радости...
*mar16*, 
*Барвинок*, 
Надюша - Скорпиоша. Викуся, Леночка. Юрик, Пётр, Тасья, Ёжик, Лариса Соколиха, Наташа Мегатой, Свадьба Любаня, Оля Дизи, Танюшка - Осинка, Людочка Пухова, Ильич, Маня и Татусечка, Картинка Иринка
дорогие, родные мои...Как я рада. что в моей жизни случился форум, в моей жизни случились реальные встречи, в моей жизни случились все ВЫ, и это СУДЬБА, и я благодарна ей за всё!!! А вам обещаю: светить всегда, светить везде, быть впереди и точка.

А ещё мне день продолжает дарить сюрпризы. Сегодня услышала родные голоса *Марьи, Януськи, Димы Дональда,* вот оно - СЧАСТЬЕ, и я дарю его вам. Берите и дарите другим.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Светочка-Масянечка  поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!* Желаю настоящего женского счастья - чтоб дети радовали, а муж баловал!!!!
[IMG]http://a22003.******info/icon/1540840000d21eb3153ee02f8f8725a3cc6c987fae.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Анечка-Анюша! С днем рождения тебя, солнышко!!!!* и вот такой салют из шаров для тебя

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Светочка! 
Масянечка!!!*

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/929772.jpg[/IMG]
_Анечка-Анюша!
С днём рождения! Радости, успеха и везения!!! Исполнения многих желаний, одно из которых уже сбудется скоро-я о встрече в Северной Пальмире скоро-скоро!!!
А это подарок, песенка про Анечку Е.Клячкина_ http://files.mail.ru/NUXU61

----------


## Анюша

*Масяня*, 
Масянечка, Светочка, спасибо большое за поздравление! Я тебя взаимно поздравляю с Днем рождения и с Юбилеем! Спасибо тебе за твой позитив, креатив, доброту и красоту!!! И большого тебе счастья семейного, творческого и жизненного!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям наших сегодняшних именинниц!!!

*Света*, ещё много-много раз тебе всего-всего самого-самого наилучшего!!! С первых дней моего появления на форуме ведущих, ты для меня - яркий образец для восхищения и подражания!

*Анюша*, пусть тебя всегда преследуют удача и любовь, а мечты сбываются!!! До встречи в Питере!

----------


## Анюша

*Ларико-2009*, Спасибо большое, есть у меня одно желание и как только оно сбудется, сразу об этом сообщу :Smile3:

----------


## Анюша

*altergot*, *shoymama*, Олечка и Оленька, спасибо вам дорогие девочки за такие яркие поздравления!!!

*Курица*, Танюшка, спасибо! Встреча не за горами, а песенка просто чудесная, возвратила меня в детство, спасибо!
*sokolixa*, Ларисочка, спасибо за добрые пожелания!

----------


## Олеч

*Анюша*, *Масяня*!_С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!_*
Где взять одних благополучий?
Так не бывает - это факт.
Но пусть побольше будет "лучше"
И меньше будет "кое-как".
Я вам желаю в день рожденья
Улыбок, радостных хлопот,
Здоровья, счастья и веселья
Сегодня, завтра, круглый год!*
[IMG]http://*********org/981760.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

*Олеч*, Спасибо большое!!! Очень-очень приятно!

----------


## shoymama



----------


## optimistka17

Олечка Альтергот! С Днем рожденья ,дорогая!
Ты еще в том возрасте, когда каждый день рождения радует, а прибавление годочков не портит настроение! 
Оставайся такой же позитивной, какая ты есть на данном этапе жизни.
 Пусть счастливая улыбка никогда не сходит с твоего лица!

----------


## Alenajazz

*altergot*, с Днём рождения!!!! 




Желаю никогда не терять равновесия! :Tender:

----------


## zizi

Оля Альтергот, Готик наш  дорогой, поздравляю с днём рождения!

Если бы Ольга солдатом была,
То за собою полки повела!
Если бы Ольга была космонавтом,
Быстро слетала б на Марс и обратно!

Если бы Ольга была альпинистом,
То Эверест покорила бы быстро!
Если бы Ольга в «Зените» играла,
То Барселону в сухую надрала!

Только вот Ольга совсем не солдат,
И не умеет держать автомат!
Оля в руки берёт микрофон
И вы попадаете в сказочный сон.

Будь здоровой, Олечка!
Будь счастливой, Олечка!
Чтобы бед - нисколечко,
Чтоб мечты - сбылись.
Чтоб любить - до донышка,
Чтоб смеялось солнышко
И Счастливой долюшкой
Обернулась жизнь! 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Олюнька, ты куда у нас пропала!!!! Именинница, объявись!!!!
Помню в Новосибе все у Оли спрашивали - а как ты такой ник себе интересный придумала??? Оля долго смеялась, и сказала - а это моя ФАМИЛИЯ!
Ты молодая, но очень перспективная и деятельная, все время в процессе)))) пусть этот маленький моторчик, который не дает тебе покоя никогда не ломается, пусть у Оскара появится сестренка, и побольше тебе благодарных клиентов!!! С днюхой!

----------


## optimistka17

А ведь сегодня не только у Олечки Альтергот -день рождения. Но и у *Саши- Алекса*. У очень интресного,творческого, неординароного человека.
С Днем рожденья,Александр!
Дай Бог тебе творчества и в дальнейшем и чтобы на все хватило сил.
Будь здоров и счастлив!

----------


## shoymama

*Саша!*

----------


## Natali_T

Оленька! зажигалочка! С днем рождения!
Удачи тебе и исполнения всех желаний!

----------


## Kley

*ГОТИК, МОЙ МИЛЕНЬКИЙ ГОТИК!!!!!*
У тебя сегодня такой замечательный праздник!!!!!!
Оленька, я уверена, что Паша уже подарил тебе цветы, но  букетов сегодня у тебя должно быть очень много

Вот мой букет :Blush2: 
Олечка, я тебе желаю.... *ВСЕГО, ВСЕГО и МНОГО, МНОГО* 
И я очень счастлива, что у меня есть *ТЫ.*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогая Олечка! С днем рожденья! Я тобою восхищаюсь, желаю дальше продвигаться по творческой дорожке в правильном направлении, удачи и успеха! Щедрых и добрых заказчиков, а так же любви ближних тебе людей!

Саша, С удовольствием поздравляю тебя с днем рождения, творческого вдохновения и любви!

----------


## Ильич

ЧИТАЮ в однокласниках:

БОНАТА

День рождения

cегодня

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!

[img]http://s19.******info/b9da30e6f5090b5afce831871b51608e.gif[/img]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Боната!
Танюша!
Поздравляю!*

----------


## Ларико

Целый вечер без интернета СКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ!!!!

*Дорогая моя ОЛЯ Альтерготик! Мой энергетический двойник! Моя дорогая девочка! После поездки в Казахстан ты стала еще дороже и ближе! И я хочу (даже не знаю какими словами) поздравить тебя с Днем рождения!!!! Просто, наверное, пожелаю, чтобы самая важная мечта твоя и Паши СБЫЛАСЬ!!!! Родина ждет! А еще, чтобы твой талант развивался с удвоенной силой! Очень тебя люблю!    Мой Лёвик присоединяется.* 


*Танечка Боната! До Риги мне точно не добраться, к сожалению, поэтому смогу только здесь поздравить тебя с Днем рождения! Слава Богу, что мы познакомились в реальной жизни! Спасибо, что всегда помогаешь советом. Танюша, я тебе желаю, чтобы к тебе пришла Радость, поцеловала Удача и в доме всегда жила Любовь.  *  :Laie 36:  :Laie 35:  :Laie 33:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 40:

----------


## Анюша

*Оленька*, Еще раз тебя С днем рождения! Ты такая энергичная, красивая, выдумщица!!! Желаю, что бы твоя энергия всегда взрывалась новыми гениальными идеями и притягивала к тебе все больше и больше хороших людей, верных друзей и платежеспособных и щедрых клиентов)))

----------


## Анюша

Танечка! Тебя поздравляю с Днем рождения! Знаю, что ты человечек - очень творческий и очень ответственный, желаю, что бы твоя удивительная способность создавать красоту и атмосферу на любом мероприятии приносила тебе такие же удивительные, красивые и душевные плоды  в профессиональной сфере, ну а в личной - любви, любви и любви))) дарю тебе кусочек зимней сказки)))

----------


## optimistka17

*Танечка! С твоей легкой руки чашечка с крышечкой пошли гулять по белу свету.
 С твоей легкой руки не только форумчане ин-ку используют белую скатерть и лепестки роз, которые помогают молодым объясниться в любви.
С твоей легкой руки у нас на ин-ку делается очень многое.

Ты стала легендой. И я просто счастлива, что знаю тебя лично и почему-то верю, что не смотря на границы и расстояния мы еще будем встречаться в реале...*С Днем рождения, дорогой мой человек, моя любимая Боната! :Derisive:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

_ОЛЕНЬКА, ТАНЕЧКА и САША!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ВАС ДОРОГИЕ!!!_

----------


## Айсидора

ОЛЕНЬКА, ТАНЕЧКА и САША!!! 

комп всегда рядом

[IMG]http://*********org/966184m.jpg[/IMG]

Когда день рожденья
[IMG]http://*********org/971304m.jpg[/IMG]

Шары в небо!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/955944m.jpg[/IMG]

цветы для Вас!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/973352m.jpg[/IMG]



С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ВАС ДОРОГИЕ!!!

----------


## Масяня

Танечка - Боната!!!!

Чуть с опозданием. но зато с большой любовью хочу поздравить тебя с днём рождения!!! Для многих из нас - ты яркая звёздочка, для многих твои идеи - это настоящий клад, а всё почему, потому что ты яркая, талантливая, интеллигентная ЖЕНЩИНА, пусть всё в твоей жизни удаётся. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Барвинка

*Танюшка! Любимая, дорогая!
С днём варенья!
Не смотря на твою , казалось бы, прибалтийскую строгость, 
ты настолько лучезарный и душевный человек, что мы тебя обожаем.
Ты влюбила в себя всех нас.
Люби! Цвети! Твори!*

----------


## Курица

> Танечка - Боната!!!!





> Танюшка! Любимая, дорогая!
> С днём варенья!


Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с Днем Рождения удивительной Женщины!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Танюша!!! Сестренка моя названная!!! 
С днем рождения! 
Ты знаешь, как я тебя люблю!  
Пусть у тебя все будет светло,  солнечно   и прекрасно! 
Целую много-много раз!  
*
[/FONT]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, я опаздунка.... Но думаю, что Танечка меня простит!

Танюшка, Бонаточка, Звездочка наша! С днем рождения, дорогая! Счастья, как бы не было банально это пожелание! Успехов в творчестве, ведь они нам всем так нужны! Любви - всех мужчин, твоих самых близких людей, друзей и клиентов! Пусть твой творческий потенциал растет с каждым днем, а муки творчества, мучают тебя не долго! Пусть твои благодарные клиенты разносят по всему миру только самые хорошие отзывы о тебе! Пусть тебя никогда не покидает хорошее настроение!!!! Я тебя люблю!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*shoymama, optimistka17, Alenajazz, zizi, БуРнЫй ПоТоК, Natali_T, Kley, marisha612, Ларико-2009, Анюша, Абюл45, Айсидора*, дорогие мои форумчане, друзья, коллеги и единомышленники СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ вам всем за поздравления, так же спасибо всем тем кто поздравил меня не только на форуме!!!!!
Так приятно читать и понимать, что меня знают во всем мире  :Tender:  я прям такая знаменитаяяяяя  :Girl Blum2:  а если серьезно, то спасибо, что вы есть, ведь в не можете не есть - с голоду и умереть можно  :Vah:  Я ВАС ООООЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!! Всех без исключения - ведь "я верю только в то, что любовь спасет мир"
отдельно хочу сказать спасибо Лене-колючке, она согласилась провести мой юбилей (мама дорогая, юбилей, прям как будто 50 лет мне исполнилось)!!!!!!

ой,ой, срвсем забыла, свой день рождения 16 декабря я справляла на доброй Казахской земле в городе Алматы, вместе с tanu_sha  :Grin:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Саша-Алекс,* С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Счастья, здоровья и конечно же творческих успехов!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :018:  :063: 

*Танечка-Боната,* , дорогая, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, дорогая подруга-стрелец  :Bobsleigh:  лети по жизни как стрела и попадай всегда в "яблочко"  :Triniti:  удачи и счастья!!!!

----------


## swinging

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым годом.
Желаю всем счастья, успехов, мира, добра и, самое главное, здоровья.

Подарок:
http://narod.ru/disk/1757469001/V_le..._2011.mp3.html

И, конечно
Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

*swinging*,  Саша, спасибо, что не забыл нас! Не бросил! Мы тебя между прочим тоже помним!!! Ну пожалуйста - заглядывай хоть иногда!!!
С Новым годом! Легкой Новогодней компании и спасибо за Удачу!

----------


## Shusteer

Может быть в моём воспалённом рассудке что-то конкретно помутилось...Но по моему у *Инночки-Ёжика завтра ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* или я перепутала :Blush2:  А НУ И ЛАДНО! всё равно *ХОЧУ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ ИННОЧКУ С 18-ЛЕТИЕМ!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Хороша Ложка к Обеду!**Мери-Эл отмечает сегодня день рождения!*
*Поздравляю от всей души!**Будь счастлива,дорогая!*

----------


## Ларико

*Мэри-Эл!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Самая шикарная женщина! Я прямо забыть образ "К вам пришел юбилей" не могу. Красавица! Статная! Величественная! И в то же время добрая и чуткая...
 Дорогая, с днем рождения тебя! Пусть всё будет так, как ты задумала!
*

----------


## julia2222

Урррра! :Yahoo:  Третий тост мой!!! :br: 
*Дорогая Элечка!* :Vishenka 33:  Поздравляю *с Днём рождения* и желаю тебе от чистого сердца и очень искренне всего самого прекрасного и жизнерадостного!!! :Ok:    Сколько в тебе положительной энергии и человеческих достоинств!!! Твоя красота  и обаяние, делает тебя особенной!!! Всегда оставайся такой, какая ты есть. :Aga: 



Я до сих пор, с теплотой в душе, вспоминаю нашу Питерскую встречу,  прогулку по Петергофу, невероятной красоты фонтаны (Версаль, действительно, отдыхает), берег Финского залива,  чудесное пиво в фрикадельной, как мы с тобой за очень короткий промежуток времени выяснили, что, несмотря на то, что Ты родилась в далёкой Сибири, Твоя бабушка носила украинскую фамилию, что мы с тобой почти сёстры, так как Ты — Иванова (я так и не поняла это по мужу, или девичья), ну а мой дед  - Петров! Что в Комсомол тебя принимали  в славном городе Краснодоне, именно этот город научил меня не только выживать в этом мире, но и сделал асом в моей основной профессии. Я верю, что у нас в будущем будет ещё очень много встреч и всеми силами буду к этому стремиться, несмотря на  преграды и расстояния, потому что Ты из тех людей, к которым ТЯНЕТ!!!  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

*Элечка! 
С днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://s6.******info/4cf9e85e57e1df7a7eda1525bf79d143.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*optimistka17*, *Людочка!!!*
*Ларико-2009*,  *Ларисочка!!!*
*julia2222*,   *Юлечка!!!*
*shoymama*, * Оленька!!!*

Девочки! большое спасибо!!!! Безумно приятно!!! просто млею от удовольствия!!!!

*приглашаю!!!!*

----------


## Олеч

ЭЛЕЧКА!!!!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

_И Аллу и Александра !!!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!_

----------


## Alenajazz

Сегодня День рождения у Аллы (Алла и Александр) Поздравляю!!!! Рада нашему общению, хоть оно  и урывками - на конкурсе в Таганроге или в кафешке в Ростове! Но всегда это доброе, радостное и позитивное общение! А ещё и творческое сотрудничество!!!! Желаю добра и счастья!!!!!

----------


## julia2222

А ещё сегодня нашу, *всемилюбимую* Курочку делают ТЁЩЕЙ!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> сегодня нашу, всемилюбимую Курочку делают ТЁЩЕЙ!!


Ух ты!!!!!! Танюш, от души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!!!!! Желаем золотой теще не менее золотого зятя!

----------


## Ларико

> А ещё сегодня нашу, всемилюбимую Курочку делают ТЁЩЕЙ!!!


_Правда что ли??????????????????????????? Ой, как классно! Повезло парню! О такой теще мечтает, наверное, каждый мужчина! Танюша, желаю, чтобы дочка твоя была очень счастливой! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            - такой твой зать?_

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мэри Эл*, 
Элечка, добрый, отзывчивый и вообще дорогой мой Человек! С Днём рождения!!!! Счастья тебе, счастья и ещё раз счастья!!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*VETER NAMERENJA*, *Ирочка! Большое спасибо за поздравление!!!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********org/1040097.gif[/IMG]


Мери, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ларико

У нас уже первый час ночи, а значит день рождения моей любимой Мишкиной уже начался! И я горжусь, что буду первой среди поздравляющих на форуме!
У Светы в профиле написано ОСТРОВских СВЕТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И это ТАК правильно характеризует эту девушку! Остров Света, Остров Тепла, Нежности, Таланта и Любви! Она ее просто излучает! Я не знаю, как я жила без форума, и как я жила до знакомства со Светиком! Ее голос мне нравится! Ее улыбка открытая и добрая мне нравится! Вообще, она мне вся нравится и ее муж мне нравится, ее дети мне нравятся (хотя еще лично не знакома)! 
Светочка! Будь и дальше любима! Неси свой свет, свое тепло все окружающим! Дари любовь. И, конечно, получай в ответ в сто крат больше! Обнимаю! Поздравляю! При встрече еще больше всего скажу!

----------


## Kescha

*поздравляю всех,* кого знаю и не знаю ,* родившихся в декабре с днём рождения!!!*

*желаю только я здоровья ,ведь без него никак нельзя.
здоровье есть- а остальное
придёт со временем всё к вам!*






*Кто родился в декабре -
Это очень здорово,
Потому что на земле
Этот месяц с норовом.
То завьюжит, запуржит,
Снегом закидает,
То сугробами лежит,
Землю согревает.
И характер твой крутой -
На декабрь похожий -
Можешь быть совсем простой,
Сложный тоже можешь.
В этот день тебе мороз
Дарит небо синее
И букеты белых роз
На окне из инея.
Пожелаем мы тебе
И любви, и счастья,
Чтоб тебе в твоей судьбе
Избежать напасти!
Что задумано тобой,
Пусть всегда сбывается,
И в мороз крутой, и в зной
Счастье улыбается!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Это ж надо! Три праздника сразу.*
*Курочка- теща И это здорово. В её жизни помимо дочери появился и сын!*
*У моей любимой Мишкиной -день рожденья!
Благодарю судьбу за то, что подарила мне возможность в Песчаном познаокмиться со Светланой лично, а потом еще раз увидеться в Питере. Оставайся такой, как я тебя знаю и получай от жизни одни приятные сюрпризы*
* Но есть и третий праздник- день рожденья у Галины М
Галочка !
Тебе сегодня трижды по шестнадцать!Живи и радуйся. Твори в свое удовольствие. Будь здорова, счастлива и любима!*

----------


## Natali_T

Светочка! С днем рождения!
Невозможно словами описать твою энергетику, притягательность и обаяние, знаю одно, пообщавшись с тобой, заряжаешься надолго и понимаешь, что еще есть к чему стремиться. Пусть твое обаяние увеличивается, энергетика возрастает, пусть твои мужчины тебя боготворят! а я благодарю Вселенную и наш форум за знакомство с тобой!

][/URL]

----------


## Natali_T

> А ещё сегодня нашу, всемилюбимую Курочку делают ТЁЩЕЙ!!!


Татьяна! Поздравляю! Ты лучшая теща - пусть зять гордится!

----------


## Курица

> У Светы в профиле написано ОСТРОВских СВЕТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И это ТАК правильно характеризует эту девушку! Остров Света, Остров Тепла, Нежности, Таланта и Любви! Она ее просто излучает!


Присоединяюсь к поздравлению Ларисы!!!
*СВЕТЛАНА!!!*
_Цветы, улыбки, речи, взгляды
Со всех концов страны   летят!
Ты родилась всем нам на радость
Неважно, сколько лет назад!

Но лишь в твоей сегодня власти
Стать королевой на балу!
Пусть бурным водопадом счастье
Тебя накроет поутру!

И пусть глаза весь день искрятся,
Пусть  будет комплиментов дождь,
Чтоб на работе отстреляться -
Скорей в семью свою придешь!

А там ждут Миша и ребята.
Накроешь стол, и для тебя
Пусть будет лучшая награда-
Своя любимая семья!!!

Желаем море  оптимизма
И верных искренних друзей!
И чтоб всегда твоя харизма
Была других харизм милей!_
[IMG]http://*********org/1069501.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Курочку делают ТЁЩЕЙ!!!





> Ух ты!!!!!! Танюш, от души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!





> Правда что ли??????????????????????????? Ой, как классно!





> Курочка- теща И это здорово.


Ой, спасибо,ребята!!! Мудрею я, мудрею...
Как в том анекдоте: Моя тёща была на выставке змей и вернулась оттуда с Дипломом... :Grin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Танюша - Курочка, а как же прошло это историческое событие? Поздравляю от души!!!  :flower: 

Светик, Мишкина ты дорогая наша!!! Пашешь, как папа Карло сегодня, по любому, и один муж наверное в курсе, что у ведущей сегодня день варенья, потому что Светик скромницаааа  :Aga: ....В силу уже вступили козерожки, а это отличный знак.!!! (сама выходец из них)))))
Светлячок, ты оптимистка, ты красавица, ты талантище!!! У тебя есть любимый муж, любимые детки, ну что еще можно тебе пожелать???
Желаю, чтобы те маленькие и не очень желания, которые еще остались в планах обязательно сбылись, чтобы дети росли здоровыми, чтобы расстояние от Тюмени до Кургана каким-нибудь образом сократилось  :Vah: , а то ведь тяжко так далеко гонять))))
Вообщем будь счастлива!!! Мы тебя любим!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Сегодня день рождения у ЖасМи!   Жанночка! С днем рождения!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Сегодня День рождения у Лены Кэп!!!** Конечно же, она его встретит на работе, да ещё и в экзотичном образе из фильма "Аватар"!* *А я завтра (вернее, уже сегодня) с ней сфотаюсь!!!*

_ Чего пожелать успешной даме?_
_Здоровья и счастья!!!! Успехов во всём!!! И чтобы дочки радовали!!!_

----------


## alaska72

> Сегодня день рождения у ЖасМи! Жанночка! С днем рождения!!!


*С днём рождения!*Пусть и с опозданием,но лучше ведь поздно,чем...)

----------


## alaska72

> Сегодня День рождения у Лены Кэп!!!


*С днём рождения Вас,Елена!Здоровья и радости!*

----------


## alaska72

> А ещё сегодня нашу, всемилюбимую Курочку делают ТЁЩЕЙ!!!


*Татьяна,Курочка!Желаю,чтобы для Ваш зять считал Вас только идеальной тещей!)Счастья доченьке семейного!*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Жанчик, звездочка ты наша - с днюхой тебя!!! Ты в последнее время тут редкий гость, не пропадай, мы по тебе скучаем... Счастья тебе вагон, и успевать всегда и везде!!! Вдохновения тебя!

Леночка, и тебя с днем веселья и варенья!!! твори, люби, и будь любима!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

*Девчата, огромное спасииибо*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .
Да, я была редким гостем, но это БЫЛО вынужденно. 4 месяца не было нормального компа, только слааабенький ноут. Но к Днюхе он вернулся назад домой. :Yes4: 
Спааасибочки!  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*ЛЕНА КЕП!
Мне очень хочется, чтоб твой Саня радовал тебя не только в день рожденья. Чтоб ты оставалась для него всегда Божеством и Любимой женой.*

*Жанночка! Пусть дед Мороз досрочно исполнит ( в связи с Днюхой) твое самое заветное желание*...

----------


## Масяня

27 декабря - день рождения ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ, сегодня праздник не только у Виторгана, не только у олимпийской чемпионки, но и у наших суперЛЕДИ, Лены, Жанночки, желаем вам успехов творческих, счастья личного, обожания всеобщего.


Танюшка - Курочка, с новым званием тебя! Носи его, а зять пусть носит твою дочуру на руках, а тебя любит. как маму!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Жанна,с днем рождения*
*Желаю тебе
Пищи - изобильной!
Работы – стабильной!
Зарплаты – космической!
Любви - феерической!
Детей – умных!
Соседей – бесшумных!
Машин – стильных!
Друзей - не меркантильных!
Погоды – майской!
И жизни – райской!*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Жанночка!

Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Курица

*Жанна, принимай самые искренние поздравления с Твоим Днём!!!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1089681.jpg[/IMG]
_дай Бог здоровья на долгие-долгие годы!_

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Инна - Ёжик наш любимый!!!*

----------


## Касатик

*Дорогая Инночка! С Днем тебя рождения!
Всего тебе самого наилучшего, самого светлого и оптимистичного!!!*

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

НУ блин я прямо горжусь, что нас КОЗЕРОГОВ столько тут много!!! И все такие яркие и классные личности...
Тезка, с днюхой тебя!! Ты уже настолько известная личность, что скоро люди будут брать у тебя автографы)))))))))))))))
Желаю тебе не терять задора и оптимизма, не бросать организацию таких сложных, но таких классных встреч! Мы с тобой, мы за тобой!!!
Питер - Форева!!!!! Инна - ЁЁЁЁ!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

ИННОЧКА! ЁЖИЧЕК НАШ МЯГКИЙ И ПУШИСТЫЙ!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

ИННУСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  С  ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

Привет! И нисколько не колючий Ёжик! Сколько знаю эту женщину -не перестаю удивляться: очаровательная импозантная дама - с характером свободолюбивой озорной девчонки, женщина с непростой судьбой  - которую не сломили испытания, ведущая без профессионального образования (как она о себе говорит ПТУшница) чувствующая публику, как не каждый профи, тамда , которая ненавидит стихи , но прекрасно умеет  их читать и с легкостью сочиняет, непоющий человек, который создал и исполнил прекрасные музыкальные номера, рассеянная и забывчивая девушка (замечу, каковой она сама себя считает) прекрасно организующая Петербургские тамадеи в отелях и Питерские посиделки на кухне... сколько еще казалось бы несочетаемого с этой загадочной маленькой женщине , которой я сегодня желаю большого счастья!  Поздравляю Ёжик ! У тебя пушистые колючки или чуть колючие пушинки, как тебе больше нравится :Tender:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

_ИННА - ЕЖИК!  С НЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! СЧАСТЬЯ, ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ЖЕЛАНИЙ, МИРНОГО СОЛНЕЧНОГО НЕБА НАД ГОЛОВОЙ И В ЖИЗНИ!!!_  :Pooh Birth Day:  :Pig Ball:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
Спасибо, девочки!!!
Утро началось, вы меня помните! Так приятно! Спасибище!!!!
ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!! 
Это вам:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Маргоshа

*ИННУ-ЁЖИКА  С ДНЮХОЙ!*

Говорят, что:
Блондинки носят
солнечные очки на волосах,
потому что, если их одеть
на нос, то становится темно
и страшно.
*Инна! Ты бесстрашная блондинка!*
В который раз организовывать встречи сумасшедших, влюбленных в свое дело, может только сильный Ёжик!
Желаю здоровья, счастья тебе и твоим родным, нескончаемое количество клиентов, замечательных идей, счастья, любви, красоты.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Маргоshа*, Ритуля, ну откуда ты меня так хорошо знаешь??? :Taunt: 
Я правда люблю носить очки на волосах!!! Хоть и бесстрашная! :)))) :Vah: 
СПАСИБО!  :Smile3:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Зверей немало есть на свете - 
Варанов, ящериц и змей. 
Но нет загадочнее этих, 
Так называемых ежей. 

Во гневе еж бывает страшен, 
Он средь родных полей и пашен 
Как тигр рыскает, рыча, 
Крича и лапками суча. 

И, собираясь в косяки, 
Летят ежи и в небе тают, 
Подобно журавлиной стае - 
Свободны, вечны, высоки. 

И нет на целом белом свете 
Зверей душевнее, чем эти.


*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ*

----------


## Галкатк

_Инна!Инночка! Иннуся!Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!Твои терпеливые искрометно-профессионльные идеи -советы всегда заставляют переосмыслять себя и поднимать творческую планку!
Спасибо тебе,что ты есть у нас!!!
Любви,здоровья,новых творческих полетов и офигительного_ кэша!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Галкатк

_Вот тебе еще немножко моего восхищения_


 :Tatice 07:  :Tatice 07:  :Tatice 07:  :Tatice 07:  :Tatice 07:  :Tatice 07:  :Tatice 07:

----------


## alaska72

*Инна,с днём рождения Вас!*

----------


## Shusteer

*Инночка-Ёжик!* *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!* *Соглашусь с высказыванием всех поздравляющих!...А ещё я нигде в реале не встречала таких отважных женщин, с такой широкой* *душой,голосом феи Динь-динь и глазами,полными озорных огоньков...**ТЫ ЧУДО!!!* ...

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********org/1085492.gif[/IMG]
*Инна – «сильна вода».
Хороша, умна, тверда.
Тратит деньги не напрасно,
И в хозяйстве все прекрасно.
Никогда не подведет,
В доме чистоту блюдет.
Мать хорошая, жена
Остроумная она.
А сегодня именины
Нашей несравненной Инны.
Поздравленья принимай
И свой имидж не меняй!
Всем нужна ты вот такая!
Будь счастливою, родная!*

----------


## natali2ko

Инна поздравляю  тебя с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********org/1101918m.gif[/IMG]
Чтоб всегда под счастливой звездою 
Вас судьба по дороге вела. 
В доме чтоб полноводной рекою 
Жизнь спокойно и мирно текла, 
Пусть Ваш дом лишь друзья посещают, 
Стороною обходят ненастья, 
От души мы добра Вам желаем, 
Долгой жизни, здоровья и счастья!

----------


## Kescha

*инночка !*  *наш уважаемый ёжик !*

*сегодня все твои друзья дарят свои поздравления и ...сердца.*

*прими и моё поздравление и ...моё сердечко.*

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*а это для всех*
http://www.yota.ru/snowpost/share.ph...&id=TMlbo6bucf

----------


## Инна Р.

Большое спасибо всем за ваши теплые  и добрые слова!
 :Smile3:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Инночка, я как обычно, с опозданием, но от сердца, шлю тебе своё восхищение, уважение и много-много пожеланий. Ты одна из самых ярких и стойких звёздочек на форуме, ты держишь его в тонусе, ты даришь нам обалденно счастливые встречи и знакомства в жизни. Дай бог тебе здоровья, сил и мужества. А ещё просто радости каждодневной и замечательных, верных близких людей рядом.

----------


## Барвинка

Инночка! С днём рождения!
Здоровья, удачи!
А ещё сил и  терпения.
Скоро будем!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ух, ты, с этой работой проворонила, твой день рождения!!!! 

Инна - с днем рожденья, много счастья, много сил, удач, любви! и пусть подарит этот год, много миленьких хлопот, по устройству отпусков, а не выемки мозгов.... Пусть подарит он успех - его нам всем иметь не грех! Пусть же в год, что ты встречаешь, лишь вдохновенье повстречаешь, пусть муз твой не проходит мимо, а помогает быть любимой!

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки и мальчики!!!
Всем, кто вспомнил меня такими добрыми словами, и написал (хоть В контакте, хоть в личке, хоть на весах, хоть тут, хоть в моем кухонном уголке, хоть в скайпе и везде-везде) - я все прочитала!!! 
Всем вам большое спасибо!
Вы меня растрогали!
Все ваши пожелания исполнятся - не может быть по другому!
Весь ваш позитив получила - улыбаюсь уже 2 дня !
Все ваши комплименты принимаю авансом, буду  стараться соотвествовать!!!!
ВСЕХ ОБОЖАЮ!!!!
Вы классные! ССССПППППАААААСССССССИИИИИИББББББББООООООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## uljbka

Всех Поздравляю с Наступающим Новым 2011 годом.
Просто Вам Мира и Добра.

[IMG]http://*********org/1074884.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Gavrila

Я спешу поздравить всех своих коллег с Новым Годом и верю, что наступающий год будет самым пушистым и самым добрым, ведь не зря самых близких нам людей, которых больше всего любим, мы называем зайками и кисками)))) Пусть сбываются все ваши планы и мечты! До встречи в Новом Году! Горячий всем тульский привет!

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие мои,  всех с наступающим новым годом!!!* 
пожелать всем хочу здоровья ,здоровья и опять здоровья...
а всё остальное приложится!

----------


## Ольга-63

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом! 

Пусть в наступающем году
Успехи новые придут,
Во всем сопутствуют удачи,
И разрешатся все задачи,
И чтобы этот год грядущий
Был лучше все ж, чем предыдущий.

----------


## vladiant

_Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым Годом!
Желаю праздничного настроения,счастья,удачи и всего самого доброго светлого и прекрасного!_

----------


## GlazOlga

> дорогие мои,  всех с наступающим новым годом!!!


А нашу Леночку_ Кешу, молодую бабулечку-красотулечку с днем рождения! 
Счастья тебе, Лена,  и везения, пусть исполнятся желания в твой славный день рождения!
За тебя бокал   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  поднимем в новогоднюю ночь , за твое здоровье,Лена, выпить мы совсем не прочь!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Пы.сы. А красоту ты меня выставлять так и не научила...

----------


## Элен

*С Новым годом!
Хочу поздравить всех форумчан-сожителей этого уютного домика и пожелать каждому в семье такого же уюта,тепла,поддержки близких и родных,столько же позитивных эмоций и улыбок.Счастья и любви вам!*
*Пусть эта колючая свежая веточка хвои разбудит вас первого января лёгким щекотанием и возвестит о том,что год начался - пора к новым достижениям!Покорению новых вершин*!

[IMG]http://*********org/1081867.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Дорогие мои!

Поздравляю вас с наступающим Новым годом!
Желаю хорошего настроения и исполнения ваших желаний и мечтаний!!!*

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Инночка!!! Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! 
Тепла тебе в семье родной
В погожий день и в день ненастный.
Желаю радости земной,
Здоровья, бодрости и счастья!

[IMG]http://*********org/1054221m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## музраб

От музыкальных руководителей детских садов примите поздравления с Новым Годом! Желаем творческих успехов и благодарную публику! Счастья вам!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Kescha*, 

Лена,

[IMG]http://*********org/1107468.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Маргоshа

Ленуська! 
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
*Ты добрый, отзывчивый, веселый человечек!
Пусть солнышко всегда светит тебе. Счастья, здоровья, успехов во всем! Вечной весны!!!!*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/1077762.gif[/IMG]

Всех -всех форумчан-новеньких и стареньких, знакомых в реале и только заочно, брюнеток, блондинок и ярко-рыжих, представителей мужеского пола и прекрасных Дам,профессиональных ведущих и просто ведущих праздники или - за собой,жителей России и ближнего, а также-дальнего зарубежья ,неформатных ведущих-"стендапёров" и классических "тамад", то есть всех *жителей нашего большого ДОМА*, а также его *ХОЗЯЙКУ Марину*, которой в уходящем году пришлось непросто("менять наше место жительство"-тааакой труд),*Марининых помощников*,всех людей, имеющих отношение к тому, что мы "Чур, в Домике"...
от всей души,искренне. поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

Дорогие мои друзья форумчане, всех от души поздравляю с Новым годом! Пусть сбываются мечты, пусть будет всегда здоровье, пусть семья радует и согревает любовью, пусть будет работа приносящая удовлетворение, пусть растёт финансовое благополучие. Люблю всех вас, люблю наш Форум :Yes4: !!! 
Ваша Крымчанка Зоя.
Жаль не полычается картиночку поставить ... :Tu:

----------


## nanewich

Танюша, хорошо сказала.
Ни добавить, ни убавить, можно только присоединиться. Что я с удовольствием и делаю.
Всех с наступающим Новым Годом. Пусть Новый Год принесёт нам много здоровья, радости, любви и благополучия в наши семьи.
И предлагаю в Новогоднюю ночь провести акцию под названием:
 "Новый Год шагает по In-Ku."
Пусть в Новогоднюю ночь каждый из нас поднимет бокал за наш Большой Дом и за нас Жителей этого Дома. 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------


## zizi

С Новым годом, любимый форум! С Новым годом, дорогие форумчане!!!

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

Поздравляю всех форумчан с Новым 2011 годом! Ура!
...Мы мечемся: -- работа... быт... дела... Кто хочет слышать -- всё же должен слушать. А на бегу -- заметишь лишь тела... Остановитесь... чтобы увидеть душу... ... Цените тех людей, кто рядом с вами, Ведь завтра может просто их не быть! Внимательно следите за словами Ложь и обиды тяжело забыть! ... ... Здоровы будьте, счастливы, трудитесь. Пусть жизнь подарит вам и мир, и красоту! Будьте любимыми, и любовь дарите, И пусть Господь осуществит вашу мечту!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Счастье есть!  Счастье -это обретение ин-ку в 2010  :Yahoo: 
Вот уже несколько дней по всему миру раздаются голоса форумчан - "снегуристые", "дед морозистые","елочные","зайчатистые","бабыежистые"  и простые забойные или душевные голоса ведущих! И чувствуешь  огромную гордость,что именно тебя судьба выбрала войти в этот праздничный хор! Мы вместе! Сколько креативных идей, сколько помощи и поддержки,сколько юморных и грустных моментов на нашей творческой кухне было. И это жизнь - и мне она нравится,потому что есть Вы! Уже завтра мы сложим в чемоданы новогодний реквизит,достанем свадебный или юбилейную ленту и все возвратиться на круги своя...А сегодня с чувством глубочайшего уважения ко всем друзьям и коллегам  хочу еще раз поздравить с Новым годом! Пусть все 365 дней нашего будущего обязательно будет счастливым!!  Хочу пожелать вам наикрепчайшего здоровья! Пусть минуют вас трудности и беды! Обязательно в новом году именно Вы в своем городе станете лучшим ведущим(ей). Заказчики будут становиться в очередь за полгода! Пусть гонорары вырастут в 2011 раз! 
Мира и добра Вам и Вашим семьям!

 :011:  :008:  :004:

----------


## Лина М.

*ДОРОГИЕ И ЛЮБИМЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ!!!* 

*ХОЧУ ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА ПОЗДРАВИТЬ ВАС С НОВЫМ 2011 ГОДОМ!!!*
*Я ОБОЖАЮ ВАС ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ УМЕЕТЕ РАДОВАТЬСЯ ЖИЗНИ, ДАЖЕ КОГДА НА ДУШЕ БОЛЬ.
Я ОБОЖАЮ ВАС ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ УМЕЕТЕ ИСКРЕННЕ РАДОВАТЬСЯ УСПЕХАМ КОЛЛЕГ.
Я ОБОЖАЮ В ВАС ДЕТСТВО, ЭТОТ СВЕТЯЩИЙСЯ ОГОНЁК ВЕЧНОЙ ЮНОСТИ, БЕЗ КОТОРОГО ВЫ БЫ НЕ СМОГЛИ ЖИТЬ И РАБОТАТЬ.*

*ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ВСЕГДА ВЫСОКО ДЕРЖИТЕ ВАШИ ГОЛОВЫ! БЕЗ НАС МИР СТАЛ БЫ СКУЧНЕЕ.* 

*ДУРАЧЬТЕСЬ! СМЕЙТЕСЬ! ВЫЗЫВАЙТЕ УЛЫБКИ! ЖИВИТЕ ЛЮБОВЬЮ!*

*МЫ - ЛУЧШИЕ! 
У НАС - САМАЯ ЛУЧШАЯ ПРОФЕССИЯ НА ЗЕМЛЕ - ТВОРИТЬ И СОТВОРЯТЬ ПРАЗДНИКИ СРЕДИ БУДНЕЙ, РАДОСТЬ СРЕДИ УНЫНИЯ, СМЕХ СРЕДИ ГРУСТИ, УТВЕРЖДАТЬ РАДОСТЬ ЖИЗНИ!!!!

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!! С НОВЫМ СЧАСТЬЕМ!!!!

СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!

ЛИЧНО ХОЧУ ПОБЛАГОДАРИТЬ ТЕХ, КТО НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ ВСЕГО ГОДА, НАХОДЯСЬ ОЧЕНЬ И ОЧЕНЬ ДАЛЕКО, БЫЛ ВСЕГДА РЯДОМ И ПРИХОДИЛ НА ПОМОЩЬ!!!*

*СЛАВА НАШЕМУ ЛЮБИМОМУ ФОРУМУ!!!!!!*

----------


## Касатик

*Счастливого Нового года, дорогие форумчане! Пусть Новый год будет светлым и радостным для вас и ваших близких!*

----------


## Ладушка

Мои дорогие друзья, коллеги!
 Поздравляю вас с наступающим новым годом!

[IMG]http://*********org/1110559m.gif[/IMG]
Желаю вам здоровья!

 Чтобы  его  хватило  и физического и душевного на выполнение ваших заветных желаний! И пусть удача  будет всегда рядом! 
Творческого вдохновения и благодарных клиентов! :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

Поздравляю всех
с Новым 2011 годом!
Говорят, что год Тигра был сложным, что ж, наверное, так оно и было, но для меня  этот год принес ещё одно счастливое жизненное открытие - этот форум Ин-ку. Место, где живет семья, со своими радостями, со своими переживаниями. И я ощущаю огромное счастье, что меня здесь понимают, что меня принимают такой, какая есть . Как в обычной семье. Спасибо Вам всем за это!.
Хочу пожелать  вам - счастья, здоровья, любви!
И, конечно же, полета -  мысли, души, жизни!
Мы всегда стремимся, чтобы праздники наших клиентов были необычными, иногда сказочными! Так пусть у каждого из нас, каждый прожитый час будет таким же неповторимым! 
И пусть те пожелания счастья и любви, которые мы дарим нашим клиентам, возвращаются к нам приумноженными во сто крат!
С наступающим Новым Годом!!!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Дорогие мои любимые люди! От всей души поздравляю всех вас с Новым годом! Судьба подарила мне вас! А я прошу у судьбы для всех вас простого человеческого счастья! 
С праздником тебя, любимый форум! Радости, позитива, успехов, молодости, УДАЧИ и побольше всего, побольше!
Очень вас люблю, уважаю и пусть все мечты сбываются!* :Victory:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

От   всей   души   поздравляю ВАС,   дорогие   мои,   с   праздником!Желаю   всем   иметь  возможность работать  и отдыхать,   и  пусть   все   получается   на "пять"!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Год две тысячи десятый

Был зубастый, полосатый,

Он царапал и кусал,

Счастья в жизни не давал.



Наступает год ушастый,

Нежный, добрый и глазастый,

Он подарит всем любовь,

Хруст капусты и морковь!

Спасибо всем Вам за то, что вы есть!

[IMG]http://*********org/1101384.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Всех форумчан поздравляю с наступающим! Пусть год плодовтого кролика будетплодовит на хорошие заказы и щедрых клиентов! Удачи всем! Счастья, мира, добра и семейного уюта!
[img]http://s20.******info/41503bc981ddce884a5d7d133d0d75e3.gif[/img]
[img]http://s20.******info/b3a72c0e655be9dd2ca78164b566d2fc.gif[/img]
[img]http://s20.******info/e6b91ca06b3c038621f2bb25fa87da9f.gif[/img]

----------


## Вета

* Дорогие мои друзья-форумчане!!! Поздравляю всех-всех с Новым годом!!!* 

*Пускай работа вам доходы
И удовольствие несет,
Желаю радостного года!
Пускай по жизни всем везет!*
 :011:  :008:  :Animals 044:

----------


## Олеч

Дорогие жители форума ИН-КУ , я Вас поздравляю с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!_Пусть Вам всегда сопутствует успех, пусть рядом находятся только добрые и любящие Вас люди!!!!Всех Вам БЛАГ ,ДОРОГИЕ МОИ!!!!!_ :011:  :008:  :020:  :Laie 15:

----------


## GlazOlga

В полночный час уходит Тигр,
Оставив для кошачьих игр
Наш маленький безумный мир
Младшому брату.
Год был, как Тигр полосат,
Победы,беды шли подряд,
Мешался счастья аромат
С дымком утраты.
Каким он будет, Новый год?
Лукавым как Чеширский кот,
Иль зайчиком, что достает
Факир из шляпы.
Мольбы мои невелики:
Здоровья всем, кто мне близки
И не пускали б коготки
Кошачьи лапы!
Поздравляю всех форумчан с новым годом, вы, действительно стали близки! Удачи вам и счастья! Удачным должен быть новый год, говорят астрологи, ведь получается как в счастливом билет 2+2, т.е. 2011!  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Суперстар

Прошел еще один прекрасный год, 
В котором пелось и грустилось, 
А то, что в нем не уместилось, 
Пусть в новом все произойдет. 
Идут часы, проходят дни, - 
Такой закон природы, 
И я сегодня Вас хочу 
Поздравить с Hовым Годом! 
Желаю вам от всей души 
В грядущем новом годЕ 
Здоровья, счастья, новых сил, 
Успехов на работе.                   

Всех с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!     :011:

----------


## ЗАМИР

Девочки и мальчики! Спешу на работу. С Новым Годом!
Чтоб быстро разрешались все задачи, поднимите(успейте, если на работе) тост *за госпожу Удачу!*
Чтоб в тонусе был организм, поднимите этот тост *за оптимизм*!
И поднимите этот тост(без шуток) *За любовь!* в любое время суток!
Тост за то, что всем нам в жизни нужно - *Верную и искреннюю дружбу*!
Чтоб исполнялись быстро все желания, мы тост поднимем *за мечты реальные!*
Этот тост сейчас мы обязательно поднимем *за креативность и изобретательность!*
И успейте загадать желание в момент падения звезды.
http://news.yandex.ua/yandsearch?cl4...%2F314612.html
*Иночка*! Люблю, Ценю, дорожу Дружбой с тобой. Желаю тебе нуспокоенности. Она тебе к лицу.

----------


## Елена-Забава

Уважаемые оптимисты,трудоголики и авантюристы!Дорогие мои коллеги!С наступающим Вас всех!
В наступающем году желаю:

12 месяцев успешной работы,
53 недели железного здоровья,
365 дней непрерывного везения,
8760 часов бесперебойной прибыли,
525600 минут нежной,страстной любви,
36536000 секунд отличного настроения!

Всегда с Вами!

----------


## natali2ko

Пусть Зайца год несет удачу,
Доходов рост большой в придачу,
Проектов всех осуществление,
Полезных связей укрепление!

Пусть жизнь становится красивой 
И вдохновляют перспективы,
Все исполняются желания!
Успехов, счастья, процветания!
Всех с Новым годом!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Дорогие коллеги! Милые форумчане!*

На трезвую голову (или не очень)
Хочу вас поздравить сегодняшней ночью. 
Хочу пожелать вам здоровья и мира,
Успехов, достатка, уюта в квартирах,
Хороших, улыбчивых, добрых клиентов,
Удачной работы, цветов, комплиментов
Работы полегче, побольше заказов,
Удачных моментов побольше и сразу!
Морщинкам пропасть, а улыбкам остаться,
Про возраст забыть и «застрять» на 17,
Веселых каникул, хорошей погоды!..
Я всех вас целую и всех -  с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!
[img]http://s18.******info/a0a6ba1117f4dfc3202212681d52743f.gif[/img]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*shoymama*,

[IMG]http://*********org/1104484.jpg[/IMG]

*Пусть будут в жизни чудеса, 
И постоянно полоса 
Любви, удачи, сладких грез, 
И никаких других полос!
*

----------


## Ludochka-69

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ! 
С Новым годом!
Повторюсь,  и всё ж
Поздравляю с Новым годом!
И спешу Вам пожелать,
Денег чтоб с его приходом,
Было некуда девать.
Новых взлётов без падений,
Всем в достатке только жить,
Плюс всего, чего за деньги
Вы не сможете купить.
Безграничной вам удачи,
Здоровья, преданных друзей, 
Искренней любви горячей,
И гулять всем веселей!

----------


## Петровна

*С Новым годом! 
Всем удачи в уже наступившем году.[IMG]http://s4.******info/215abe5ba262bb9d64cfd3613c9d8951.gif[/IMG]
Всего, всего и желательно побольше [IMG]http://s18.******info/3e43f30d62d29b36b91b322892bb8503.gif[/IMG]*

----------


## MAGISTRA

Она - благородна! Она - идет по жизни с чувством юмора и безграничным чувством собственного достоинства,как настоящая тигрица! Она словно магнит  притягательна!  К ней прислушиваются! Ее -уважают! Когда она говорит,хочется слушать и слышать каждое слово! Потрясающий профессионал! И прежде всего -  изумительная женщина и человечище!
Имя ей  царственная ОЛЬГА! Ник - ШОУМАМА - коктейль таланта и мастерства! И еще,она очень скромна.
ОЛЯ! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Желаю полета,ярких чувств, счастья, нежности,любви! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всех форумчан с Новым годом!!!
Я желаю в Новый год вино-водочный завод, 
мятых баксов 2 вагона, 
наших денег 3 лимона!!! 
Отпуск месяцев на 10, за бугром покуралесить! 
Яхту, лексус новой марки, 
бриллиантов целый воз! 
Чтобы эти все подарки 
Дед  Мороз вам всем принес!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1174920m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*shoymama*, Оля! Поздравляю с днем варенья! Желаю удачи, счастья , любви и неиссякаемого творчества!
[IMG]http://*********org/1156488m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Олечка, милая, дорогая!
Все самое лучшее сегодня- тебе! 

[IMG]http://*********org/1139083.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Олеее оле   олееееееееееее...в четь Ольги -салют. :016: .
Оле оле олееееееее,Желаем много валют  :066:  
Оле оле  олеееее,здоровья,любви.. :034: 
 Оле оле олееее .еще лет двести живи :023:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Дорогие форумчане!От всей души поздравляю В С Е Х с Наступившим Новым Годом!!!
Словно в сказке снег идет    
В дверь стучится Новый год.
Пусть с метелью и порошею
Принесет он все хорошее:
Детям - радость, как и прежде,
Взрослым - счастье и надежды.
Пусть   веселый   Дед Мороз
Подарит счастья целый воз,
Здоровья крепкого в придачу,
Во всем задуманном удачу,
Мира, дружбы, шуток, ласки,
Чтобы жизнь была, как в сказке!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогой мой форум и все-все его жители! *С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!*  Сказочных и необычных чудес всем вам! Тепла, щедрости и уюта в каждый дом!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Олечка, Шоумамочка, отзывчивая выручалочка, добрая, открытая, умница! С Днём Рождения! Во всех делах тебе удачи!

----------


## lezi

Дорогая моя родня!
Поздравляю всех Вас с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!
Пусть пришедший Новый год
Перемены принесет.
Вам добавит в жизнь сюрпризов,
Чтоб к удачам путь стал близок.
Пусть Вам встретиться любовь
Иль зажжется прежней в новь
Дай вам Бог друзей сберечь
И желать все новых встреч.
И ремонт бы сделать вам
Иль, бросив старый хлам,
Переехать в новый дом,
Чтоб счастливо жить в нем.
И на службе стали б выше,
Поднялись до самой крыши,
Вновь чтоб вспыхнул интерес.
Были б с деньгами, не без.
Много дать вам может год -
Только помощи он ждет:
Пусть терпенью и уменью
Поспособствует везенье

----------


## lezi

Олечка с Днем рождения!!!!!!

----------


## ира10

ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ! Поздравляю всех с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! Всем здоровья, стабильной работы и творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Касатик

Шоумама, мама-шоу!
Будь всегда-всегда здорова!
Счастья, радости тебе,
только светлых дней в судьбе!

----------


## julia2222

*Осипова Наталья Васильевна,*  :flower: 
Наташенька! Дорогая! Солнечная! Энергичная! Позитивная! *С Днём рождения!!!*  Всего тебе самого лучшего!!! :flower:  Спасибо за внимание, за отзывчивость, за поддержку, Ты из тех людей, которые всегда ПЕРВЫМИ спешат на помощь, которые НЕ ПРЕДАЮТ! Оставайся всегда такой же, и пусть жизнь улыбнется в ответ! :Aga:  Я очень ценю нашу виртуальную дружбу, и, искренне верю, что расстояние в 2600 км между Киевом и Екатеринбургом это не преграда для встречи в реале! За ТЕБЯ! :br:

----------


## Kescha

*девочки , спасибо за поздравлениия и тёплые пожелания!!!*


*

в этом стих-е выражены все мои чувства,эмоции...*


_спасибо всем большое, пребольшое
за поздравления,подарки и цветы,
за нежность и внимание такое,
за чудесные , красивые стихи!
я тронута и счастлива ,ребята.
признаюсь честно ,тронута до слёз!
представить невозможно ,что когда-то
совсем не знала сайта-мира грёз!
мне не устроить всем вам пир весёлый
ведь мы живём по разным городам
и всё же подниму бокал я полный_*
желая радости ,любви и счастья вам!!!*

----------


## Kescha

*Осипова Наталья Васильевна,*

                                                а просто НАТАШЕНьКА .  с днём рожденья поздравляю!
                                                                                     здоровья,успехов и счастья желаю.
                                                                                   пусть мир улыбается, солнышком ясным,
                                                                                         пусть каждый  твой день
                                                                                              будет самым прекрасным.
                                                                                                 пусть всегда на пути твоём
                                                                                                                 счатье стоит.
                                                                                                           пусть улыбка твоя людям
                                                                                                                                   радость дарит!

----------


## Shusteer

ОЛЕЧКА-ШОУМАМА, ТИГРУЛИЧКА[С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!....**Это ж как создатель угадал, приведя тебя в этот мир именно *1 ЯНВАРЯ, ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПРАЗДНИК* ты наш дорогой!! *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!* *И С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ НОВОГО 2011ГОДА!!!*

----------


## Раюшка

Милые мои, дорогие, хорошие, славные!!!!!!!
Поздравляю всех с наступившим Новым Годом!!!
Желаю, чтобы в этом году все были в 2011 раз здоровее, богаче, счастливее!!! :-))))

Я нынче на форуме - редкий гость, всё обещаю исправиться, надеюсь, скоро у меня это получится.
Зайдя в тему и увидев, что у Оли-шоумамы днюха, не могу пройти мимо. :-)

Па-здрав-ля-юуууу!!! :-)))))

Мама-шоу-бабулие,
Мама-шоу-джага-джага,
Оля-ля, оля-ля, а туки-туки-туки,
Шоу-мама-мама!

 :Grin:

----------


## Kescha

[img]http://s9.******info/782d14cda11b7661e397544044d526e9.gif[/img]



_Девчонки милые мои,
По сайту славные подруги!
Мы стали очень здесь близки,
Узнав получше друг о друге.

Сюда когда - то забрели...
И познакомились случайно.
Но душ - единство обрели,
Сердец своих, доверив тайны.

Пусть иногда, лишь, пара фраз...
Или порой совсем молчанье.
Но в свете Ваших добрых глаз,
Всегда читаю пониманье.

Ох, если б знали, как ценю,
Я Ваше доброе участье.
И всех Вас, девочки, люблю!
От всей души желаю - счастья!_
[img]http://s9.******info/6b9d648890c3813f87f3957538aeca4f.gif[/img]

----------


## Zажигалка

Дорогие форумчане! Поздравляю всех с Новым годом!
Пусть год будет для всех мягким и пушистым! И пусть в наступившем году Кота у вас всё будет просто за-МУР-чательно!
 :016:  :011:  :021:

----------


## optimistka17

Вот так заходишь в тему и понимаешь, что запутался и потерялся. То ли поздравлять всех и каждого с Новым годом, то ли форумчанку Светлану с днем рождения, то ли Осипову Наташу , то ли мою любимую Олечку- Шоу -маму с очередной днюхой
 А потом понимаю, что надо поздравлять Сержа - тамаду. Ведь у Сереги из Каховки родилась дочка Ей уже неделя- крохе Машеньке. И что может сравниться с отцовским счастьем?
Ура, товарищи!!!!!!!!!!!Гуляем!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fomkina

Всех форумчан с новым 2011годом!!!Здоровья всем и благополучия!!!

----------


## Барвинка

*Олечка, шоумамочка!*
С днём Рождения тебя!
Тебе повезло родиться в первый день нового года!
Пусть всё желания, которые ты загадала в новогоднюю ночь-исполняются!

----------


## Масяня

> Ведь у Сереги из Каховки родилась дочка



Супер новость!!! Сергей - целуй своих девчоночек любимых!!!

И всех - всех, с днём рождения. И ОЛюшку - Шоумаму, , и Светланку, и Наташу



а ещё, сегодня юбилей золотой у мужа нашей Веселинки, настоящего Дед МОроза, городскую ёлку открывающего, замечательного видеооператора и работника культуры, и заботливого отца, и любящего супруга. Слава - с юбилеем!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, я нашла тост прикольный на нашем местном форуме, можно кину сюда?




> Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом! Желаю:
> ЛЮБВИ. Ведь любовь - это торжество воображения над интеллектом, и, потом, что на своей груди пригреешь - то всю жизнь шипеть и будет.
> УСПЕХОВ В РАБОТЕ. Никогда ничего не делайте правильно с первого раза, иначе никто потом не оценит, как это было сложно. Вообще, как ни работай - всегда найдется козел, который работает меньше, а получает больше.
> КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ. Чтобы на вопрос "Как здоровье?" вы отвечали "На жизнь хватает". Всегда лучше синица в руках, чем утка под кроватью.
> РАДОСТИ. Знайте, что радости бывают невинные и винные. Сочетание первого со вторым дает истинную радость, потому что жизнь прекрасна и удивительна, если выпить предварительно. Однако,когда пьешь, нужно знать меру, иначе можно выпить меньше.
> БЛАГОСОСТОЯНИЯ. Жизнь - штука сложная, но не все в этом мире продается за деньги, что-то бывает и на халяву. Так возьмите от жизни все, но на всякий случай запомните, где брали. УРА!


 :Grin: 

Сержика поздравляю с папством!!! Ой, с отцовством!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## котыша

Всех-всех форумчан с наступившимНОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/1179096m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1140167m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Шоумама - Ольга!!!!!!!!!!!!!    С Днем Рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

*ШОУМАМА!Ольгица!*
*С днем рождения тебя!*
*Я от всей души желаю тебе огромного женского счастья,  ведь это так здорово, когда ты любишь свою жизнь и весь мир открыт для тебя! Будь всегда любима и желанна, удачи тебе во всех начинаниях, огромных успехов!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*julia2222*, 
*Kescha*, 
*optimistka17*, 
*Масяня*, 

Милые, дорогие мои, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за поздравления, за чудесные, добрые слова,  мне очень-очень приятно!!!!!! я вас тоже всех люблю!!!! на самом деле, безумно рада, что благодаря форуму, могу общаться с такими замечательными людьми!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1159433.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

Поздравляю Всех Всех Всех с наступившим годом Кролика.

Пусть в вашем доме будет все
Любовь, покой, уют, богатство
Пусть будет в нем всегда тепло
Чтобы хотелось возвращаться

Чтоб в доме ваше свет не гас
Чтоб радость и надежда грели
И столько б было сил у вас
Чтоб вы всё-всё преодолели

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Януська мальчика родила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ЙОХО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!нашего полку прибыло:)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Народ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Януська мальчика родила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ЙОХО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!наш  его полку прибыло:)


Ура!!!!!! А то душа изболелась из-за отсутствия известий. Яночка, Антон, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Януська мальчика родила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ЙОХО!


[IMG]http://*********org/1138956.jpg[/IMG]

*Яна и Антон!!!!!!!Поздравляем!!!Счастья вашей семье! Здоровья детке!!!А сестренку поздравляю с братиком!*

----------


## Курица

> у Сереги из Каховки родилась дочка Ей уже неделя- крохе Машеньке. И что может сравниться с отцовским счастьем?





> Супер новость!!! Сергей - целуй своих девчоночек любимых!!!





> Сержика поздравляю с папством!!! Ой, с отцовством!!!


Сереж! Поздравляю! Не останавливайся на достигнутом!!!!Пусть их будет целый букет - твоих Цветов Жизни!
[IMG]http://*********org/1137932.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ludochka-69

Яночка, Антон, 
Сереги
С прибавлением в семействе!
Оля - Шоумаму,  Светланку, Наташу
С Днем рождения!

----------


## Ludochka-69

И ещё раз ВСЕХ 
С Новым 2011 годом!***
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Я хочу пожелать вам улыбок –
Самых искренних, добрых и светлых –
Сколько в небе блестящих снежинок,
Сколько хвои у ели на ветках!
**** ****
Я хочу пожелать вам удачи
И успеха в любых начинаниях!
Чтоб решались любые задачи
И чтоб сердце дружило с сознанием!
**** ****
Я желаю вам мира и счастья,
Пусть мечты и желанья сбываются.
Все обиды, болезни, ненастья
Пусть уходят и не возвращаются!
**** ****
Я хочу пожелать вам достатка,
Пусть растёт он и приумножается.
Пусть дела ваши будут в порядке.
И пусть жизнь вам всегда улыбается!
**** ****
Я хочу пожелать вам здоровья,
Людям творческим – рек вдохновения,
В Новый Год войти с силами новыми,
Никогда не терять устремления!
**** ****
Пожеланий моих очень много,
Протяните ладони свои.
Умещу это всё в одно слово:
Я вам всем пожелаю
Л Ю Б В И !!! 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!
******** ********

----------


## Барвинка

Януська, Антон- с сынулей вас!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zажигалка

Олечка ШоуМама!  Примите самые теплые поздравления с Днем Рождения! Пусть сбудутся Ваши сокровенные желания и устремления,  чтобы  удача, успех были верными спутниками во всех Ваших  делах, а здоровье и благополучие – в ежедневной жизни!
 Не знаю Вас в реальности, но  даже через монитор компьютера чувствуется Ваше  Обаяние, Задор  и такой Позитив :Ok: ! Будьте всегда такой же!
[IMG]http://*********org/1127708m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SOK_89

Дорогие друзья!!!
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ. Пусть этот НОВЫЙ ГОД нам всем удачу принесет.



> [IMG]http://*********org/1123624.jpg[/IMG]


Привет с Киевской площади.

----------


## Ольга-63

Яна, Антон! С рождением сыночка вас! 

Рожденье малыша... Какое чудо!
У вас очаровательный сынок!
И вас сопровождать отныне будет
Его улыбка, звонкий голосок.
Хоть будет он сперва немного шумным,
С ним счастье и тепло в ваш дом войдут.
Пускай растет красивым, добрым, умным,
Вам дарит много радостных минут!

----------


## sokolixa

Какие отличные новости в начале года!!! *Яна, Антон,Серж*, здоровья вам и вашим малюткам!!!

*Оля - Шоумама, Света, Наташа*, с Днем рождения вас!!!

----------


## Галкатк

Леночка-Кеша!!!!Поздравляю Тебя с прошедшим ягодным днем рождения!!!!Счастья тебе- любимый добрый отзывчивый человечек!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Яночка! Антон!
Молодые , счастливые родители, посмотриете, что я нашла в инете.
 2 января именины у четырех парней(заметьте, ни одной девченки)
ДАНИИЛ. ДАНИЛА, ДАНИЛ. Мой судья - Бог (евр.).

2 января (20 декабря) - святитель Даниил. (Серб.).

ИГНАТИЙ. ИГНАТ. Огненный (лат.).

2 января (20 декабря) - священномученик Игнатий, Богоносец.

ИОАНН. ИВАН. Божия благодать (милость) (евр.).

2 января (20 декабря) - мученик Иоанн, отрок и праведный ИОАНН (Сергиев) Кронштадтский (Рус.).

ФИЛОГОНИЙ. ФИЛОГОН. Любящий свой род (греч.).

2 января (20 декабря) - святитель Филогоний, епископ Антиохийский
Может это будет маленькой подсказкой...
 В любом случае, пусть малыш растет здоровеньким у здоровых, успешных родителей...

----------


## Айсидора

Всех!!!  ВСЕХ!!!  Всех!!!
Любимых, просто знакомых, таких необходимых, таких гениальных и позитивных,
Поздравляю С  новым годом! С Рождением деток, С днями рождениями!!!

Кошки

[IMG]http://*********org/1089240m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1068760m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1061592m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1054424m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1100507m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1103579m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1084123m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1086171m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alaska72



----------


## alaska72

> Народ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Януська мальчика родила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ЙОХО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!наш его полку прибыло:)


 Яна,здоровья Вам и сыночку!

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*, Поздно,Люда:) Он уже Герман:)

----------


## SERGTAMADA

Хочу поздравить всех с наступившим Новым годом. Пожелать всем как можно больше положительных клиентов и как можно меньше ДОСТОЕВСКИЙ. Благополучия в семьях, творческого роста и побольше встречаться с форумчанами в реале. Я уже многих хочу увидеть. Как прекрасно что есть такой форум где мы можем поздравит друг друга и подарить эти приятные строки поздравления. Спасибо всем за поздравление с ПАПСТВОМ, так по моему писали мне форумчане. Действительно как прекрасен этот мир когда в нём есть дети, забываешь про всё плохое, и хочется хочется хочется жить. Спасибо за поддержку и понимание. И когда мне тяжело на душе или не могу склепать достойно сценарий я обращаюсь к вам мои друзья и коллеги. И вымне не отказываете огромное вам спасибо аж ОСЬ ВАМ. :Tender:

----------


## optimistka17

Время неумолимо приближает *День- Третье января*!
 А что это значит?
Это значит, что* у Иньчика( Инна из Севастополя)_ день рожденья.*
Больше всего повезло Крымчанке Зое. Она будет иметь реальную возможность подергать Инну за уши и обцеловать её во все доступные места.. за всех нас.
*С Днем рожденья, рукодельница Инночка!*
*Храни тебя Господь Бог
Живи и твори на радость себе и окружающим* :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Зашла поздравить Иньчика, а тут  :Vah: 
 

Сережа и Танечка, поздравляю с рождением доченьки  :flower: !!!!!!
Антон и Яночка, поздравляю с рождением сыночка  :flower: !!!!!!!

Здоровья вам,  вашим деткам и много-много радости!!!!!!!


ОЛЕЧКА! ШОУМАМА!


Всего тебе самого лучшего, крепчайшего здоровья, отличнейшего настроения, огромной удачи и счастливой семейной жизни! :Oj:

----------


## Петровна

Иньчик!
С днем рождения, моя реально-виртуальная подружка!!!!!
Я тебя обожаю! И хочу чтобы всё у тебя было очень хорошо!
Завидую Зое, что она сможет тебя  сегодня обнять, как я когда-то

но я верю , что мы еще встретимся и ......
посидим за столом


поднимем бокалы


споем

спляшем

и посто помолчим вдвоем


Желаю тебе любви, тепла и уюта в жизни! Ты прекрасный человек! Душевная, веселая, заботливая такая родная и любимая! 
У меня еще остался твой напиток, который ты дала мне в дорогу и  я обязательно выпью рюмочку за твое здоровье.

----------


## приветик1999

*Дорогую, любимую, замечательнейшую, добрейшую Леночку-Kley поздравляю с Днём рождения! 
Леночка, всего тебе самого-самого!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

А ведь на томской земле уже 4 января.
А что это значит? А вот что!* У Леночки kley80-Днюха!*
То есть очень даже хороший замечательный день И в наших силах сделать его еще лучше..
Народ, выходим из подполья и дружными рядами выходим поздравлять Леночку!

----------


## Олеч

Сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ у Леночки (kley80)
_Это замечательный ,добрый,отзывчивый человечек!!!_
_Пусть будет всё в твоей судьбе
И солнце греет беспрестанно,
Желаю счастья я тебе,
Любви, надежды океаны.
Моря заботы, ласки, смеха,
Веселья, радости большой - 
Пусть окрыляют звонким эхом
Весь путь, проложенный тобой.
Желаю вечно быть любимой,
Желанной - дома и... везде!
И счастья пусть звезда отныне
Лишь улыбается тебе!!!_
[IMG]http://*********org/1129499.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

*Сергея и Татьяну, Антона и Яну* поздравляю с прибавлением семейства. Рождение деток это такое счастье!!!Будьте здоровы родители! Пусть ночи будут спокойными, а деточки растут здоровенькими даря вам радость и счастье! 

*Олечка шоумама*, моя палочка - выручалочка с днём рождения! БУДЬ всегда здоровой, весёлой, праздничной. Ты, ведь, такая и есть!!! 

*Иньчик*, теперь уже на страницах нашего форума прими от нас с Аркадием поздравления!!! Нам повезло, мы в нужный момент и в нужный день, оказались именно там, где надо. И в результате поздравляли, обнимали и целовали тебя не вертуально, а реально. Ребяты, это же тайфун энергии, задора, веселья. Представляю, как вы с гостями там зажигаете! Эх, жаль, что мы так мало были с тобой в этот день :Tu: . Но это же не последняя наша встреча? Всё впереди!!!

----------


## Курица

*Леночка (kley80)!*
Такой же  отзывчивой,  доброй и славной
Почти  не найти в целом свете!
Пусть счастье продуктом останется главным
В эмоциональной диете.
О чём бы судьбу ты свою не просила,
Пусть с лёгкостью жизнь исполняет!
А  с Форумом вместе -  мы «страшная сила»,
Что мир, как известно, спасает!

[IMG]http://*********org/1176593.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

_Дорогой мой Ленусик Клей! Хохотушка! Вот что хочется сказать про тебя! И не нужно никогда плакать! А то мы с тобой две плаксы, каааак разревемся! Ну что сказать... Любимый форум нас познакомил, подружил, а дружественная встреча Казахстан-2010 нас "увидела". И я не представляю своей жизни без твоих сообщений, без твоего голоса и без твоей ПОМОЩИ!!!!!!
Желаю терпения в твоей профессии основной. Творческого роста в деятельности ведущей. Пусть твоя семья тобой гордится. Пусть все твои близкие были здоровы, а ты бодра и весела! 
Ты наше солнышко, любим тебя!_

----------


## Ларико

Моё сообщение не отправилось вчера!!!! *Янусенька! Поздравляю тебя с сыночком! Пусть много кушает, много спит и всё остальное, как надо! Счастья тебе и ему! Антону тоже Радости! Клааааасссссно! Я рада за вас!*

----------


## solist64

> Народ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Януська мальчика родила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ЙОХО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!наш его полку прибыло:)


Не вашего, :Grin: , а нашего :Ok: , мужицкого! Януська, знаю, что не скоро прочитаешь, но все равно. Здоровья тебе и твоему сыночку! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Поздравляю. От души! :016:

----------


## Natali_T

Яна, Антон! От души поздравляю с рождением сына! Сибирского здоровья мамочке и малышу!

----------


## Natali_T

Леночка!!! С днем рождения!


С тобой легко общаться. оставайся такой же улыбчивой и неповторимой!

----------


## shoymama

*Спасибо всем-всем за поздравления!
Поздравляю всех именинников начала января с  днюхами!
Вновь народившимся и их родителям - особые поздравления и пожелания счастья!*

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Спасибо всем-всем за поздравления!
> Поздравляю всех именинников начала января с днюхами!
> Вновь народившимся и их родителям - особые поздравления и пожелания счастья!



Присоединяюсь! 

[IMG]http://*********org/1157220.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Внимание, вниматние!
Привет честной компании
Всем на удивление,
 Читайте объявление
У Светы- день варенья
У Солнца- день рожденья!*

----------


## Ольга-63

*СОЛНЦЕ45*
*Светочка, поздравляю тебя*

*ЖЕЛАЮ*

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Солнце45

Девочки, милые, любимые, спасибо вам огромное!!!!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Поздравляю..._

[IMG]http://*********ru/2066165.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2044661.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана



----------


## Kukusja

Разрешите поздравить всех-всех С Рождеством Христовым!

Хай Різдвяне янголятко принесе кохання в хатку, поцілунки і дарунки тільки вищого ґатунку. Хай лунає в хаті сміх - з Різдвом Христовим Вас усіх!

----------


## jpligunova

Поздравляю весь честной народ с РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ! Любите, и будьте любимы! Творите добро , и пусть оно к вам возвращается!Крепкого  здоровья вам и вашим семьям! Успехов во всем!

----------


## Галкатк

_Дорогие мои братья и сестры!Поздравляю всех со светлым Рождеством Христовым!Мира и любви всем нам!_

----------


## Kescha



----------


## Касатик

*Солнце45*, 
*Cветуля, с Днем рождения! 
Удачи, большей радости и счастья тебе!!!*

----------


## alaska72



----------


## alaska72

> Спасибо всем-всем за поздравления!
> Поздравляю всех именинников начала января с днюхами!
> Вновь народившимся и их родителям - особые поздравления и пожелания счастья!


*Присоединяюсь!*

----------


## Крымчанка

Всех поздравляю с Рождеством! Счастья, мира и добра!!!


Именинникам января мои поздравления!!!

----------


## Dium

*Крымчанка*, 


> Именинникам января мои поздравления!!!

----------


## Kley

*приветик1999, optimistka17, Олеч, Курица, Ларико-2009, Natali_T,* 
ДЕВОЧКИ МИЛЫЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо вам огромное !!! 
Спасибо огромное всем-всем!!! Терпеть не могла свой ДР. Но вот теперь буду любить..........Вы не представляете как мне тепло на душе от ваших добрых слов, от ваших поздравлений. От тёплых слов в личке, в скайпе и вы не поверите, даже по телефону!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
И только одна мысль:"Неужели всё это мне!!!!"

----------


## optimistka17

Народ, я понимаю, что у многих чемоданное настроение. Питер собирает друзей. Но тех, кто остался на связи ,призываю присоедениться к поздравлениям моей землячки-Даши Гончаровой.( на форуме - Кис-9)
Пусть счастлива, дорогая. Не теряй свою энергию,задор,жизнерадостность и желание творить.

----------


## Абюл45

_Дорогие, милые, родные именинники-новорождённые ВСЕХ,ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ ВАС С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ, УДАЧИ ВО ВСЕХ ДЕЛАХ, ЛЮБВИ ВЗАИМНОЙ!!!_ 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

*Дашенька! 
С Днем Рождения!!!*

----------


## Sens

Дашу я уже поздравила лично, но ведь хорошего человека не грех поздравить еще раз. :Tender: 
*Здоровья, радости, удачи,МАШИНЫ НОВОЙ , новой дачи, и от работы - сверхотдачи!*

----------


## shoymama

А уже у нашей Дюймовочки 
*День Рождения!!!* 

Ура! Светик, поздравляю!!!

----------


## Dium

*shoymama*, Спасибочки огромное, Шоумамочка  :Yahoo:

----------


## Раюшка

Потихоньку вливаюсь....

Я безумно рада за Януську и Антона. И за Германа. :-) Пусть растёт здоровым и крепким, пусть вырастет таким, каким его хотят видеть его замечательные родители.

Я поздравляю всех именинников, чьи днюхи я пропустила (о прошлогодних уже промолчу, начинаем потихоньку поздравлять январских :-)))).
Свету Солнце, Лену Клей, Дашу поздравляю с днюхами...
А Дюймовочку я поздравлю отдельно. Мне повезло - я этого неугомонного позитивного человечка знаю в реале. Горжусь соседством!!!!!! Светик... ну ты в курсе!!!!!!!!! С хэппибёздеем, здоровья, счастья и т.п..... ("и т.п." расшифруешь сама, ты ж умная девочка :-))))).

Всего вам самого наилучшего!!!
П.С. Не люблю я открыточки всякие выкладывать, вы уж простите меня..... :-))))

----------


## shoymama

Рай, так ты денЮжки тогда выкладывай,  мы согласные!!!  [img]http://s19.******info/b9104581f6eec0d8321f86389015c065.gif[/img]

----------


## Dium

> Дюймовочку я поздравлю отдельно. Мне повезло - я этого неугомонного позитивного человечка знаю в реале. Горжусь соседством!!!!!!


Спасибо огромное! :)

----------


## Абюл45

СВЕТЛАНКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!ЖЕЛАЮ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ СЧАСТЛИВОЙ И ОЗОРНОЙ!!!

----------


## Януська

Дорогие друзья, любимые мои коллеги!! Спасибо вам за все теплые, искренние слова в адрес нашего семейства!!! Мы правда очень счастливы :))))

----------


## shoymama

*Сегодня день рождения Анны Старицыной!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Сегодня день рожденья у Ани 
И сегодня же день рожденья у  полтавчанки Алены Серпантинум* 
*С Днем рожденья,девченки!*
*Счастья вам от края и без края.*
*Здоровья крепкого- крепкого И осуществления всех планов.*
*Пусть удача не покидает вас!*

----------


## shoymama

*Аленушка, 
с Днем Рождения!!!*
[img]http://s17.******info/3ca02458cf0b6fd59710453f4dc5c5b1.gif[/img][img]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/img]

----------


## Dium

*Анушка и Аленушка* - ваши имена на А, обращусь к ВАМ я так  :Smile3:  ангельски-прекрасные! абсолютно-талантливые, активные, ах какие славные  :Ok:  *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Спасибо огромное,дорогие девочки! Дюймовочка ,наша дорогая Светочка! я опять все пропустила! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения ! Любви, удачи и радости от работы, творческого огонька ,много-много благодарных клиентов!

Яночка. а я и не знала! поздравляю с огромным счастьем! Пусть растет сынуля здоровеньким, веселым и очень счастливым!

----------


## Torry

*Девочки АНЕЧКА и АЛЕНКА!!! С очередным вас 18 ти летием! Желаю Счастья - вот и Всё, а будет Счастье - будет ВСЁ!!!*

----------


## Torry

*ВСЕХ ВСЕХ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН СО СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## клеопатра-29

Милые,любимые мои, спасибо что ВЫ есть .
Знаю ,что с огромным опозданием (были проблемы на сервере) поздравляю все ВАС с Новым годом, с Рождеством, со старым новым годом 
Всего вам сомого хорошего в наступившем году,здоровья и хороших денежных заказчиков :Ok:

----------


## Galina NWKZ

*Инночку БУРНЫЙ ПОТОК 

с днём рождения!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Не могу удержаться, чтоб не раззвонить новость по всему свету.
нашу наташу урра сегодня забрали из роддома.
представляете как счастлив её муж юра? Нет, не представляете.
 вслед за тремя дочками наташа подарила ему Андрюшку!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## shoymama

Наташа! Умница! 
Поздравляю вас с Юрой от всей души!!!

----------


## shoymama

*С днем рождения* 
поздравляю
Инну Бурный поток  и 
Ксению Высоцкую!  

*Счастья вам, девочки!*

----------


## Гвиола

Блинский блин! Я в шоке!!! Ну,Уррашка,во дает!!! Это после форума в Москве... ВАУ!!! Чудодейственная сила друзей!
Натулька,от всей души поздравляю с Андрюшкой!!! Пусть растет здоровым,сильным,счастливым!!!
[img]http://s18.******info/42c1b41a7465312d9d96384609dd0679.gif[/img]

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,девочки! От Уррашкиного сюрприза,даже вас не поздравила.
Ксюша,Инна!! Поздравляю от всей души! Будьте счастливы,благодарных клиентов и всех благ!

----------


## shoymama

Мдя, Натуль, у них был номер 104 кажется? Теперь всех бездетных и малодетных туда селить будем...[img]http://s19.******info/b9104581f6eec0d8321f86389015c065.gif[/img]

----------


## Гвиола

Точно!!! Это ж надо! То ли сало так подействовало,то ли атмосфЭра! А может это огурчики Ильича оказали чудодейственный эффЭкт?

----------


## shoymama

За стенкой жили мы с Полянской. Может, мы?

----------


## shoymama

> Точно!!! Это ж надо! То ли сало так подействовало,то ли атмосфЭра! А может это огурчики Ильича оказали чудодейственный эффЭкт?


Лампочку Ильича знаю, Стенку Ильича - тоже. А вот огурчики Ильича?..
О це?

----------


## чижик

Оль, ржунимагу!!! только ОЦЕ слитно пишется.. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Крымчанка

*Наташа УРРА, Юра с наследником ВАС!!! Вы, просто, герои!!! Здоровья вам и вашим деточкам!!!*

----------


## Лерченок

Поздравляю всех с праздником Крещением Господним!
 У меня ребенок сегодня ночью с товарищами ездил купаться в прорубь! Только что пришел, замерзший, но счастливый!

----------


## optimistka17

*Помню как два года назад Юрий Борисович вдохновил Инну на легендарного "Лодочника"
Помню как год назад мы в едином порыве пели в Райволе "Выздоравливай ,Юрочка"
 И так хочется, чтобы и сейчас мы все дружно прокричали ему ,* *С Днем рождения Юрочка!*

----------


## Масяня

> С Днем рождения Юрочка!


И мы с Санькой и Мишкой поздравляем Борисовича с днём рождения!!!

Желаем друзей - верных, любви - взаимной, сюрпризов - приятных, и всего - всего!!! Мы тебя любим!!!



А ещё, всех с КРЕЩЕНИЕМ ГОСПОДНИМ!!!! мы с сынулей на себе испытали благодать, в проруби побывали при морозе - 31. Катруся на нас пока смотрит, а Санька фоткал.

----------


## Лерченок

Юрочка!!!! С днем рождения, родной!!! Здоровья тебе, счастья, хорошего настроения!!! Ты же наша опора и поддержка!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*А сегодня- новый праздник, новая днюха. У нашей чумовой форумчанки, которую знают благодаря Очумелым ручкам( и не только им),* *у Ноти- День рождения!**Поздравляю,дорогая!*

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

*Масяня*, СВЕТУСИИИИК !!!!!!! БРАВО !!!!!!!!! КАКАЯ ЖЕ ТЫ МОЛОДЕЦ !!! Очень рада за тебя, что ты окунулась в прорубь ! Даже и спрашивать не буду понравилось или нет, т.к. знаю, однозначно-да !!!Сама три года подряд на Крещение в прорубь ныряла. В этом году силы не хватило. Но супруга как и положено поддерживала. У нас метель была, но это не мешало людям принимать благодать Божью.Всем здоровья, с праздником !!!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

*optimistka17*, ДОРОГУЮ, ОБАЯТЕЛЬНУЮ ЛЮДМИЛУ-ИСКРЕННЕ, ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! 
МОЖНО МНОГО ГОВОРИТЬ ВЫСОКОПАРНЫХ ФРАЗ-НО ЛУЧШИЕ СЛОВА ТЕ, КОТОРЫЕ ИДУТ ОТ СЕРДЦА... ПОЭТОМУ ДОРОГАЯ ЛЮДОЧКА ХОЧУ ЧТОБЫ У ТЕБЯ В ЖИЗНИ ВСЁ БЫЛО СУПЕР !!! ОДНО НЕПРЕМЕННОЕ УСЛОВИЕ, ЧТОБЫ ЧЕЛОВЕК БЫЛ СЧАСТЛИВ-ЭТО ЗДОРОВЬЕ !!! ПУСТЬ ОНО У ТЕБЯ БУДЕТ ВДВОЙНЕ КРЕПКИМ !!! ПУСТЬ УБЕГАЮТ ПРОЧЬ БОЛЕЗНИ, ХВОРИ, А С НИМИ И ВСЯКИЕ БЕДЫ !!! ТЫ-ОЧЕНЬ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, ПОЭТОМУ Я ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ, НОВЫХ ИДЕЙ !!! ТЫ ДЕЛАЕШЬ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ЧУДО-ПРАЗДНИКИ !!! Я ТЕБЯ КАЖДУЮ ПЯТНИЦУ ДОБРЫМ СЛОВОМ ВСПОМИНАЮ, И ТЫ ЗНАЕШЬ ПОЧЕМУ. А УЖ ПО ДЕТСКИМ ПРАЗДНИКАМ У ТЕБЯ ЕСТЬ ЧЕМУ ПОУЧИТЬСЯ ! ТВОИ АНИМАТОРЫ ЗАГЛЯДЕНЬЕ-И ВСЁ ЭТО ТВОЯ ЗАСЛУГА !!! Я ЗНАЮ, ЧТО ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО ЛЮДЕЙ ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЯТ, ЦЕНЯТ И УВАЖАЮТ !!!ПУСТЬ СКОРЕЕ ИСПОЛНИТСЯ ЖЕЛАНИЕ, КОТОРОЕ ТЫ ЗАГАДАЛА В НОВОГОДНЮЮ НОЧЬ ! НУ, А ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ЖЕНЩИНА СОВСЕМ БЫЛА СЧАСТЛИВА-ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ТРЕБУЕТСЯ СИЛЬНОЕ МУЖСКОЕ ПЛЕЧО. МИЛАЯ ЛЮДМИЛА, ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО РАБОТАЕШЬ, НО ВСЁ ТАКИ В ЧАСЫ ОТДЫХА ПОСМОТРИ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЕЕ ВОКРУГ...ВЕДЬ ОН СОВСЕМ РЯДОМ И БЛИЗКО. ПОВЕРЬ МНЕ-БУДЕТ ВЕСНА, ПРОСНЁТСЯ ПРИРОДА, ЗАПОЮТ ПТИЦЫ...И ДУША У ТЕБЯ ТОЖЕ ЗАПОЁТ ОТ СЧАСТЬЯ, ВОТ УВИДИШЬ !!! И Я ЖЕЛАЮ, ЧТОБЫ ВЕСНА У ТЕБЯ В ДУШЕ БЫЛА ВСЕГДА !!! И ЭТОТ ТОРТИК ОТ МЕНЯ.


ЕЩЁ РАЗ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ЦЕЛУЮ,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!

----------


## Лерченок

*optimistka17*,  Людочка, с днем рождения!!! Как славно, что ты когда-то появилась на свет, как здорово, что я удостоилась чести познакомиться с тобой в реале, как хорошо, что  ты есть на страницах этого форума. Ты ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!! Солнечного света, радости, хорошего настроения тебе. Пусть всегда рядом с тобой будут любимые и любящие тебя люди! С днем рождения!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Поздравляю Людмилу оптимистку с Днем рождения!

Люда! Хороший, отзывчивый, добрый человек!  Счастья тебе, благополучия, радости, искренности, вдохновения, новых впечатлений и верных друзей!!!!

Пусть исполнятся твои заветные мечты!

----------


## Барвинка

*Масяня-* ну ты даёшь!!!! :Blink: 

*Нотя-* Натулька- с днём рождения!!!


*Людочка Оптимистка-* С днём рождения!!! 
Пусть мир улыбается солнышком ясным,
Пусть каждый твой день будет самым прекрасным,
Пусть всегда на пути твоём счастье стоит,
Пусть улыбка твоя людям радость дарит!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Люда-оптимистка аж 17 раз!!!!!* *С днём рождения!!!!*
*Что пожелать умному, доброму, интересному и самодостаточному человеку?????* *А пожелать хочу, чтобы в жизни встречались умные, добрые, интересные и самодостаточные люди!!!!!** И радостных дней!*

----------


## Yuli4ka

Света масяня!  Я в восторге от ваших крещенских купаний!  Молодцы!

----------


## optimistka17

Как приятно на родном любимом форуме прочитать первые три поздравления от тех, кого знаю в реале.
 Светочка Форелли, я всегда понимала, что мы с тобой на одной волне. Поэтому я каждый раз восхищаюсь твоими красивыми и интеллигентными праздниками . А в твоих пожеланиях- философия и мечта. Пусть будет так.
Лерочка, я никогда не забуду , как судьба впервые свела нас с тобой в одной комнате в Питере, в Юкках, всегда буду помнить как ты читала нам экскурсию  возле Зимнего, как мы смотрели твой свадебный фильм, где главными героями были не только жених и невеста , а и множество детей.
Спасибо тебе за добрые слова.
Юли4ка, моя дорогая хохлушечка, живущая ярко и интересно. Все, что ты делаешь имеет творческую окраску Тебе чужды штампы и проторенные дороги Ты идешь своим путем. Ты горишь сама и зажигаешь всех вокруг. очень хочу тебя увидеть и обнять Приезжай в гости. Ты знаешь, я всегда рада тебя видеть.

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Людочка!

Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!
желаю всегда оставаться такой же Оптимисткой во всем !!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2139733.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Вот так, пока пишешь сообщение, а число поздравляющих увеличивается. 
Ларисочка, Барвинок.
Как вспомню тебя вместе с Геной Тахтабаевым, кричащих на вокзале в Москве наспех сотворенную кричалку, сердце аж заходится от восторга.
Алена, ты меня так красиво назвала, что появилась мысль выучить эти слова наизусть
Жду тебя летом в гости.( ты обещала...)
Мери Эл
Ты для многих -воплощение того яркого и чудесного юбилея, который ты создала как образ в прошлом году в Райволе.
 Спасибо за поздравление!

----------


## Суперстар

Люда! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Я помню, что ты любишь бабочек!

[IMG][/IMG]
Ну, а это в дополнение к бабочкам!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*, Люда, с днём рождения! Пусть всё задуманное свершится!

----------


## shoymama

Ой, ну опять первой не успела... Форелька обставила.  :049:  
Но это прекрасно, что нашу Людочку наперебой все спешат поздравить. Наконец и до меня очередь дошла. 
Людочка, я очень тебя люблю и уважаю. Ты - редкая женщина. В тебе сочетаются многочисленные качества, от которых очень-очень многим людям становится лучше и светлее жить. Про оптимизм вообще молчу - он у тебя не только на нике, но и на лбу написан. Справа. А слева - доброта. И все это - огромными буквами. 
Родная! Я тебя от души поздравляю и хочу, чтобы тебе еще лучше и веселее жилось, чтоб на пути встречались только добрые и хорошие люди, чтобы погода была - по заказу, чтобы солнышко светило всегда ярко, чтобы настроение колебалось между хорошим, очень хорошим и прекрасным. Чтоб о здоровьи ты вспоминала... а , вообще не вспоминала, пусть будет отличным и всё! Чтобы в душе как можно чаще щебетали птицы и порхали бабочки. Чтобы твои глазки всегда улыбались.

 

 ......шу-шу-шу............ на ушко шепчу, как я тебя люблю. 
И вслух - тоже весьма категорично заявляю: Оптимистка, я тебя люблю!

----------


## Ларико

Ну вот! Ночью написала поздравление и со спокойной совестью ушла спать, но засыпая вспомнила, что не нажала на кнопочку "отправить". Эх!

_Поздравляю Наташу Нотю с Днем рождения! Желаю, естественно, любви, удачи, здоровья! Добрая, интересная, талантливая! Оставайся такой, как сейчас! От души поздравляю!_ :flower: 


_Люда! Оптимистка! Дорогая! Позволь тебя поздравить с Днем рождения! Ты входишь в тройку команды экстренного реагирования (это те, кто моментально помогает, стоит только спросить). Видимо, в компьютере у тебя полный порядок. Пусть порядок и покой будет у тебя в душе. Здоровья тебе и улыбок! А еще форумчане ИН-КУ посылают тебе свои приветы, радость, улыбки! Чувствуешь?_

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Людочка, С днем рождения*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Людочка - Оптимистка!!!* С днём рождения тебя!!!
Удачи, тепла, здоровья, благополучия!

----------


## Олеч

Людочка -Оптимистка!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!_
Запах роз вокруг струится – 
Это очень неспроста.
Всюду радостные лица,
Что желают жить до ста.
Будь, Людмила, вечно бодрой,
Самой милой, заводной.
В жуткий зной и острый холод,
Знай, всегда друзья с тобой._
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Включаю утром мкомп и глаза разбегаются Поздравления везде, в Контактах, в Одноклассниках, в Скайпе и здесь, на любимом Форуме.
*Танюша-Суперстар*!Какой же ты внимательный человек!И как запомнила, что я люблю бабочек. Я ведь не кричала об этом на каждом шагу
*Ирочка*!Твой котик показывает столько счастья, что и в руках не помещается Не много ли мне одной? знаю, я с вами делиться буду.
*Олечка*, шоу- мамочка! Какая разница, первая или не первая. Мне приятно слышать от тебя все. И то, что шепчешь на ушко и то,о чем кричишь вслух.И очень рада, что скоро увижусь с тобой и расцелую от души
*Ларико*, ты меня насмешила. У меня порядок? об этом только стоит помечтать. У меня в компе только мечта о порядке, который я когда-то наведу. 
Для начала вот наведу порядок в своей жизни...
*Сенова*, ты наверно почувствовала , что с новым провайдером я могу смотреть ролики на ютубе. Спасибо, порадовала.
*Анатольевна!*Мы с тобой не сговариваясь, поменяли аватарки Наверно,это знак.Но соглась, похорошели ведь?
*Олеч!* Так удачно вплести имя Людмила в поздравительный стих-это искусство.
* Спасибо вам, форумчанки, что так хорошо у меня начался день!*

----------


## жанна-кирилл

_ЛЮДОЧКА! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ, СВЕТЛЫЙ, ТЁПЛЫЙ, ВЕСЁЛЫЙ ОПТИМИСТ! БУДЬ УСПЕШНА, ВЕСЕЛА, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ЗДОРОВА!
ПУСТЬ РЕАЛИЗУЮТСЯ ВСЕ ТВОИ МЕЧТЫ, ПУСТЬ ВОЗВРАЩАЕТСЯ К ТЕБЕ ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ, КОТОРОЕ ТЫ ДАРИШЬ ДРУГИМ!_
Жанна, Кирилл (Счастливы Вместе)

----------


## romashakun

Людочка, дорогая моя! С Днем Рождения тебя! Конечно же пожелаю тебе крепкого здоровья,потому что это в жизни очень многое значит, счастья огромного , много-много и чтоб тебя всегда окружали только хорошие люди, чтоб в твой дом никогда не приходила беда, а он был наполнен только весельем и радостным смехом. Я очень люблю тебя , Людочка!!! :Drag 03:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Анатольевна!Мы с тобой не сговариваясь, поменяли аватарки Наверно,это знак.Но соглась, похорошели ведь?


А то ж!!! :Yes4:  :Derisive:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Galina NWKZ*, 
*shoymama*, 
*Гвиола*, девочки, спасибо за поздравления, еще успела и на форуме урвать)) мало мне Питера)))

Масянька, молодец, я все никак решиться не могу, для меня это выше моих сил, не созрела еще)))

Нотечка, с днюхой тебя... Пусть вокруг тебя окружают только добрые и надежные друзья!!

ОПТИМИСТКА НАША, написала в скайп, хочу еще и тут поздравить!!! Сил тебе, терпения, здоровья, верных друзей!!! Пусть не только ты быстро приходишь на помощь, но и так же быстро отзываются люди на твои просьбы!! Ты же знаешь, чем больше отдаешь, тем больше получаешь.... Будь счастлива!!

----------


## Татьянушка

Людочка, поздравляю :Yes4:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Люда, палочка-выручалочка форума, с днем рождения! Здоровья, только приятных новостей, верных друзей, доброты от людей. Люда, ты человек,  который всегда приходит на помощь , спасибо огромное. Люда, просто будь счастливой- просыпайся и засыпай- счастливой...*[IMG]http://*********net/418002.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

ЛЮДА! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! ПУСТЬ УДАЧА БУДЕТ ВСЕГДА НА ТВОЕЙ СТОРОНЕ! ТЕМНЫЕ ПОЛОСЫ В ЖИЗЕИ СОВСЕМ ТОНЮСЕНЬКИЕ, А СВЕТЛЫЕ- БОЛЬШУЩИЕ!  СЧАСТЬЯ ТЕБЕ!

----------


## орбит

*Наташа - НОТЯ!!!!* Поздравляю......, желаю......, от всей души!!!!!!ПуСТЬ ИСПОЛНЯТСЯ ВСЕ ТВОИ МЕЧТЫ!!!!

----------


## орбит

ЛЮДМИЛКА!!!!! ОПТИМИСТКА,ПОМНИ, ЧТО 5+2 =7, а 7 это одно из лучших чисел, которое приносит всё самое лучшее!!!!! ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ ВСЁ ЗДОРОВО и ВСЕ ЗОРОВЫ!!!!

----------


## Kley

Людочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это Вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## julia2222

*optimistka17*,  :flower: 
Люда! :flower:  С Днём рождения! :flower:  Здоровья тебе, гармонии и неуёмного оптимизма. :Ok:  А как Лягушке-путешественнице пожелаю счастливых дорог, хороших, надёжных попутчиков, незабываемых впечатлений и новых возможностей!!! :Aga:  Всего тебе самого доброго! :br:

----------


## optimistka17

Все мы в детстве стремились быть поскорее взрослыми, а день рожденья -это был праздник, когда дарят множество подарков.
А потом наступает период, когда не хочется, чтоб добавлялись лишние годочки.
 Сейчас я не думаю, сколько лет мне исполнилось.
Жизнь продолжается и я живу сегодняшним днем 
И сегодня понимаю, что у меня друзья в разных уголках планеты и моя душа Лягушки- путешественницы может позвать меня в дорогу и есть люди, которые с радостью позовут меня в гости( впрочем, как и я их).
Читала сегодня поздравленья с Днем рожденья, как интереснейшую поэму или роман. И как любимую книгу, хотелось перечитать еще снова и снова.
Не буду называть каждого, а всем и сразу скажу- *большое спасибо!* 
Пусть пожелания мне вернутся сторицей и вам, мои дорогие друзья!
А сейчас хочу сказать, что пора переключаться.* Наступило 22 января*!
 А это значит- день рожденья отмечает* Анечка Сенз*. 
Родной и близкий для меня человек.
От души поздравляю, от души обнимаю
 И снова в гости ожидаю
 Бери новые вершины и так же смело двигайся вперед. Будь здорова и счастлива!

----------


## shoymama

Анечка! Поздравляю! 
Желаю самого-самого хорошего, доброго и светлого.
Пусть у тебя все получается. Чмоки.

----------


## Петровна

Людочка, прими мои запоздалые поздравления


 Желаю ,чтобы твой ОПТИМИЗМ ,жизнелюбие ,энергия никогда не иссякли!
Здоровья тебе, моя дорогая! 
 :Oj:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Sens

Спасибо огромное!  :Yes4:

----------


## kiss9

*Спасибо всем за поздравления!*

----------


## kiss9

С опозданием ( На Форуме) хочу поздравить нашу *ОПТИМИСТКУ 1*7!!!!!!!!

*АНЯ, поздравляю тебя с юбилеем! 25 серьезный возраст,ты уже большая девочка  Слушайся Маму, папу и свою доченьку!*

----------


## optimistka17

Какой же у нас бум именинников! Вот и настало 23 января. А что это значит?
Сегодня день рождения у двух наших замечательных ведущих
 У Наташи (Тасьи), покинувшей временно Владивосток и у Викуси( сестры Татуси)
Каждую из вас поздравляю и нежно- нежно обнимаю( не бойтесь, не задушу)
 будьте счастливы и самодостаточны.
 Будьте здоровы, красивы и любимы.
 Пусть птица удачи возьмет вас под свое крыло!

----------


## Олеч

*Тасья( Наташенька)* 
_Ах, Наталья-непоседа! 
Весела с тобой беседа, 
Ты танцуешь и поешь, 
Всем улыбки раздаешь, 
Озорно глаза блестят, 
Покорить весь мир хотят. 

Пусть тебе он покорится, 
Чтобы сердце, словно птица, 
Безудержно, вольно, смело 
К счастью радостно летело!_
*Torry (Викуся)* 
_Когда Виктория приходит, то радость всем дана одна,
Под триумфальной аркой входит, вся величава и нежна,
И от её следов фортуны растает мерзлая земля,
В ней воплощенье девы юной, цвет молодости и тепла.

Тебе под ноги, о богиня, кладем сейчас цветов ковер,
Подснежников, фиалок синих, из лепестков соткан узор.
Согбенный старец разогнется, при виде дивной красоты,
Тебе пусть счастье улыбнется и сбудутся твои мечты._*
с днём рождения!!!!*[IMG]http://*********ru/2228186.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Тасья, с Днём Рождения!*
Желаю тебе, чтобы твои батарейки никогда не садились. А в том, что они у тебя "Энерджайзерс", я не сомневаюсь -после встречи в Райволе. С тех пор у меня есть твой портрет!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2192351.jpg[/IMG] 

*Виктория!!!*
С Твоим Днём! Удачи!И-сладкой жизни!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2169823.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

*АНЯ СЕНЗ, ТАСЬЯ, ТОRRI*! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!



ПУсть год Кота будет для вас мягким, пушистым, уютным!

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕХ МИЛЫХ,ДОБРЫХ,ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ ИМЕНИННИКОВ ЯНВАРЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
ЮРИЯ, НАТАШЕНЬКУ-НОТЯ, ЛЮДМИЛКУ-ОПТИМИСТКУ, АННЕЧКУ-Sens, и НАТАШЕНЬКУ- ТАСЬЮ!!! ПУСТЬ МЕЧТЫ ВАШИ ВСЕГДА СБЫВАЮТСЯ!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Torry

*Всем спасибо за многочисленные теплые и добрые  слова...Скажу честно, очень приятно их слышать было и читать. Скайп разрывался... А самое главное, то, что вы мне пожелали - я хочу пожелать всем Вам!*  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ВИКУСИК-ТОРРИ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЯЯЯЮЮЮЮЮ !!! УЖЕ С САМОГО РОЖДЕНИЯ ТВОЁ ИМЯ НЕСЁТ В СЕБЕ ПОБЕДУ. Я ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ ВСЕГДА И ВЕЗДЕ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ В ВЫИГРЫШЕ !!! НАСТОЯЩАЯ ТРУДЯГА, ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ НАТУРА И ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВАЯ ДУША !!! ЦЕЛУЮ, ОБНИМАЮ, СЕРДЕЧНО ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!! ВИКУСИК,ТОЛЬКО ВПЕРЁД К НОВЫМ ВЕРШИНАМ В НОВОМ ГОДУ !!! 

СКАЙП НЕ РАБОТАЕТ, ПОЭТОМУ ВСЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ЗДЕСЬ...

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

НАШУ ДОРОГУЮ, ВСЕМИ ЛЮБИМУЮ, НИ КАПЕЛЬКИ НЕУТОМИМУЮ, И НИКОГДА НЕ СПЯЩУЮ-НАТАЛЬЮ ТАСЬЮ ГРИШАЕВУ ПОЗДРАВИМ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! 

ТАСЬЯ, ПУСТЬ САМЫЕ УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЕ МУЖЧИНЫ СХОДЯТ С УМА ОТ ТЕБЯ !!!

ДАРЯТ ЦВЕТЫ И ПРИ ЭТОМ ПОЮТ ПЕСЕНКУ...

КОГДА ТЫ ПОВСТРЕЧАЕШЬ СВОЮ ВТОРУЮ ПОЛОВИНКУ-ЖЕЛАЕМ ВАМ СКОРЕЕ ПРИЛИПИТЬСЯ ДРУГ К ДРУГУ, И....

А ВООБЩЕ ТАСЬКА, Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ И ОБОЖАЮ, ТЫ РЕШИТЕЛЬНАЯ, СМЕЛАЯ, СТОЛЬКО ИСПЫТАНИЙ ПРОШЛА В ЖИЗНИ, ПОЭТОМУ Я --

----------


## syaonka

Поздравляю всех наших Танюш с Днём Татьяны!!!!!!!
Хорошая хозяйка
И добрая душа,
"Татьяна, - с именинами!", -
Шепнем, едва дыша.

Живите без ненастья,
Не ведая невзгод,
И пусть большое счастье
Вам праздник принесет.

----------


## Солнце45

Танюшек всех с именинами! Счастья, удачи!!!!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Танечки! Танюшки! Тани! Татьянушки! Поздравляю всех с Татьяниным днем! Обожаю это имя! Люблю вас всех! Пусть ангел вас хранит!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

Всех наших дорогих Танечек поздравляю с именинами! 
Так получилось, что на нашем форуме собрались самые добрые, умные, красивые и талантливые Татьяны! И я очень рада, что со многими из них знакома!

----------


## Татьянушка

> Поздравляю всех наших Танюш с Днём Татьяны!!!!!!!


 А Танюшки (и не Танюшки думаю тоже) поздравляют тебя Ирочка с Днем Рождения!!!!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ТАТЬЯНЫ, ТАНЕЧКИ, ТАНЮШКИ-С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС, МИЛЫЕ НАШИ !!! ПУСТЬ ВАША СВЯТАЯ ПОКРОВИТЕЛЬНИЦА ЗАЩИЩАЕТ, ОБЕРЕГАЕТ !!! 

ОСТАВАЙТЕСЬ ВСЕГДА ТАКИМИ ЖЕ НЕЖНЫМИ, ЧУВСТВЕННЫМИ, ПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНЫМИ, И...ТАИНСТВЕННЫМИ !!! 

ЗДОРОВЬЯ, И ВСЕХ ЗЕМНЫХ БЛАГ ВАШИМ СЕМЬЯМ !!!

----------


## Курица

> А Танюшки  поздравляют тебя, Ирочка,
> с Днем Рождения!!!!


Иринка-Звездочка!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2193938.jpg[/IMG]
Если оглянуться назад - на три года, и прикинуть, что у тебя за это время произошло, можно только руками всплеснуть: и лялечку ты свою, сынка второго. вынашивала под неусыпным надзором форумчанок, и в болезнях детских, и в бедах и радостях бабских мы были (старались, во всяком случае!-быть!!!) с тобой рядом!И выросла ты за эти годы, и похорошела, и  "помудрела",если так можно выразиться.
И даже когда у тебя было такое состояние, когда физически на форум выйти не было возможность, в тебе се эти годы жила уверенность в том, что некая СИЛА ФОРУМСКАЯ стоит за твоими плечами,не так ли???
Сегодня у тебя день рождения! И я от всей души желаю тебе,Ир, и правда-звёздочкой ясной сиять на небосклоне своего Северска, быть путеводной звездой для своих деток, быть непознанной до конца Звездой-а значит-всё ещё желанной- для супруга...
И- в подарок-одно из моих самых любимых стихотворений *Иннокентия Анненского*:
_Среди миров, в мерцании светил
Одной Звезды я повторяю имя...
Не потому, чтоб я Ее любил,
А потому, что я томлюсь с другими.

И если мне сомненье тяжело,
Я у Нее одной ищу ответа,
Не потому, что от Нее светло,
А потому, что с Ней не надо света.
_

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всех Танюшечек! С днем Ангела! 

*В январский день искрится снег –
Студенческий веселый праздник.
Вином, шампанским льется смех –
Бодрит, кружит и дразнит.

Поднимем мы бокал вина
За самых лучших из Татьян,
За их здоровье пьем до дна –
И тот не с нами, кто не пьян.

Татьянин день, Татьянин день –
Исконно русский праздник.
Из года в год, из века в век –
Бодрит, кружит и дразнит.*


[IMG]http://*********ru/2218519m.jpg[/IMG]

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милые наши Татьяны! С праздником вас! Сегодня, только улыбок, только позитива! И самых неожиданных и милых поздравлений! :Yahoo:

----------


## Маргоshа

Татьяны, с праздником вас!!!!!
*Татьяна - русская душою,
На родине одарена красою,
А царь, чье имя носит с детства,
Ей царственность отдал в наследство.

Чего б ни стоило, она
Тверда в решеньях и нередко
Права. Характером сильна,
Да и острить умеет метко.

Пустых не терпит возражений –
Весомы факты, важность тем...
Ей строить проще отношенья
С мужчинами, с кем нет проблем.

Средь них комфортно ей и сладко.
Очарования полна,
Весь артистизм свой без остатка
Проявит средь мужчин она.

Все ищут общества Татьяны:
Она на выдумку быстра,
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна,
Как солнце, на тепло щедра.

И символично - в январе,
Когда мороз, длиннее день,
От солнца ярче на дворе,
Приходит к нам Татьянин день.
*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Звёздочка наша, Иринка!*

С днём рождения! Я тебя обожаю!!!!!   :018:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ирочка, звездочка!
У тебя сегодня -замечательный день.*
*Ведь если звезды зажигают,значит это кому-то нужно?*
*С Днем рождения, Зведочка!*

----------


## oga

Всех Татьян-форумчан поздравляю с Днем  Ангела.Здоровья, творческого вдохновения.

Пускай День Ангела удачу
Вам сегодня принесет,
Жизнь станет радостней и ярче
И пусть всегда во всем везет!

----------


## Zажигалка

Поздравляю всех Татьян,
Дочек, бабушек и мам!
Пусть вам счастье улыбнётся,
В жизни путь осветит солнце.
Будьте радостны, желанны…
Поздравляю вас, Татьяны!
 :Aleksey 01:

----------


## Ладушка

Потерялась наша Таня,
Где искать ее мы станем?
- Котик, черные чулочки,
Ты не видел нашей дочки?
- Мяу, не видал я Тани,
Я мышей ловил в чулане.

- Хрюшка, розовое брюшко,
Ты не знаешь, где Танюшка?
- Хрю, спала я возле бани,
Не видала вашей Тани...
- Утка, беленькая шея,
Где она, скажи скорее?
- Кря, не видела я Тани,
Я вела утят с купанья.

Слушай, курица-пеструшка,
Где же все-таки Танюшка?
- Ко-о, копалась я в бурьяне,
Там не видно было Тани.

- Козлик, остренькие рожки,
Ты не видел нашей крошки?
- Мэ-э, я прыгал по поляне,
Не заметил вашей Тани.

- Тузик, рыженькое ушко
Ты не знаешь, где Танюшка?
- Гав, сейчас доем я кашу
И найду Танюшку вашу.

Мчится Тузик по дорожке,
Вот следы...
Вот босоножки...
Ну, а вот и наша Таня
В ярко-синем сарафане.
*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАНОК С ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫМ ИМЕНЕМ ТАТЬЯНА С ВАШИМ ДНЕМ!!!*

----------


## syaonka

Девочки! Милые вы мои! Спасибо вам за поздравления! За эти годы вы мне стали на самом деле родными, близкими! К вм  бежала и с радостью ,   с болью! Спасибо вам , что вы у меня есть!

----------


## Tajussa

Поздравляю все Тань, Танечек и Танюшек С Днем Татьяны!	  	  	  	  	   	            
Всем нашим добродетелям – изъянам
Причиной служит Имя, говорят.
Заложен в твердом имени «Т а т' й а н а»
Такой вот ассоциативный ряд:
Татьяна – древнегреческая мученица,
Татьяна – ведьма в средние века,
Татьяна – дом-работа, вечно мучается,
Татьяна – может жить без мужика,
Татьяна – гордость школы, комсомолка,
Татьяна – зав. отдела, мастер спорта,
Татьяна – джинсы, рваная футболка,
Татьяна – плетка, кожа и ботфорты.
Но если пару звуков изменить,
Совсем другой Татьяна может быть:
Танья – лавина страсти из Испании,
Танюша – море нежности и ласки,
Танюха – добрый друг, душа компании,
Татьяша – озорные строит глазки
Любимая и ласковая Танечка,
Смешливый голосок веселой Таточки,
Татьянушка – застенчивая панночка,
И Танчик – радость мамочки и папочки.
Сейчас больших не стану делать тайн,
Чего я пожелать хочу для Тань:
Чтоб век в любви и роскоши купались,
И чтобы Вам по жизни попадались
Мужчины, ради Вас всегда согласные
Изнежить Ваши твердые согласные ))

Удачи!

----------


## alaska72

*Всех Танюш с праздником!*

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

26 ЯНВАРЯ-У НАШЕЙ ПРЕКРАСНОЙ ИНЕССЫ (АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ, КОТОРАЯ ВСЁ УЗНАВАЛА) ПРАЗДНИК. ЧУДЕСНЫЙ И РАДОСТНЫЙ-ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! И МЫ СЕЙЧАС В СКАЙПЕ УЖЕ ЗА НЕЁ ПОДНЯЛИ БОКАЛЫ !!! ИНЕССА, ОЧЕНЬ ЯРКАЯ ЛИЧНОСТЬ, И ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ НАТУРА !!! ВОТ, САМИ УБЕДИТЕСЬ...

ЕЁ ГОЛОС ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ЗАВОРАЖИВАЕТ. Я ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ ДОРОГАЯ ИНЕССА, ЧТОБЫ ДЕЛО, КОТОРОЕ ВЫ ВМЕСТЕ ОРГАНИЗОВАЛИ С НАТАЛИ, Т.Е. ПЕТРОПАВЛОВСКИЙ ТОЙ С КАЖДЫМ ГОДОМ РАСШИРЯЛ СВОИ ГРАНИЦЫ, И СТАЛ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ НАС ОСОБЫМ ТЁПЛЫМ КАЗАХСТАНСКИМ МАЯЧКОМ, КУДА БУДЕТ ТЯНУТЬ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН !!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

И,Я......и...я...Поздравляю тебя!!!!!
Инесска,с тобой нам не страшны границы,
К тебе мы летим словно вольные птицы!
Хоть ТОЙ собери,хоть просто полянку
Мы все прилетим,на любую гулянку!!!
Здоровья,любви,оптимизма всегда,
Я верю,что форум связал,на года.
Ведь,ты говоришь:"Будет всё хорошо!"
А значит мы вместе гуляем ещё!!!!

----------


## Курица

> 26 ЯНВАРЯ-У НАШЕЙ ПРЕКРАСНОЙ ИНЕССЫ (АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ, КОТОРАЯ ВСЁ УЗНАВАЛА) ПРАЗДНИК. ЧУДЕСНЫЙ И РАДОСТНЫЙ-ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ !


Инесса, с наступающим праздником-Днём твоего появления на свет!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2179710.jpg[/IMG]
После восемнадцати (ну, если уж совсем душой не кривить!-после 25-не так уж любим мы,женщины,свои дни рождения)...Но...именно в этот день появляется прекрасная возможность сказать  добрые слова,  идущие от самого сердца. 
Так приятно говорить эти  слова интересному,цельному,творческому,настоящему человеку-тебе, Инн!!!

Сегодня ты увидишь, как со всех концов нашей огромной карты, которая лежала в Райволе на столе, как ручейки, в эту темку, а также в скайп, в личку , а ещё и ещё на электронку потянутся слова поздравлений и пожеланий Добра!

У нас сегодня - лютые морозы,
А в комнате твоей, быть может, жарко!
И непременно в вазе (вижу :Yes4: ) розы,
А на столе твоём лежат подарки.

И телефон не умолкает,
Звонят друзья твои, подруги.
А за окном совсем незлая – 
Метелица, подружка вьюги.

Снежок сверкает, серебрится,
Но ,в дом попав к тебе, растает.
В прихожей – лужицы водицы
От тех, кто в гости забегает.

И я зашла, пусть через Интернет,
Чтоб пожелать и счастья, и добра!!
И жаль, что слов таких особых нет,
Чтобы звучали только для тебя!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Инессочка!

Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!*
*Я очень рада,что знакома с таким талантливым человеком!
У меня мечта с тобой спеть дуэтом! буду надеяться ,что нам это когда нибудь удастся!!!*

----------


## Раюшка

Зашла на бегу, на ходу.
Вижу, что у Ирочки-звёздочки была днюха, а у Инесски-принцесски - уже..... :-))))))
Поздравляю, дорогие девчоночки, с праздником!!!
А всех Танюш, Татьянушек и Танюлечек, а также Танюхочек - с днём Ангела!!! (правда, с лёгким опозданием :-))))

----------


## Alenajazz

*Дорогую Анатольевну - с Днём рождения!!!!!* *Обожаю этого человека за её чувство собственного достоинства!!!!! Желаю оставаться такой же яркой, с танцем в душе!*

*Поздравляют мои ученики, образцовый ансамбль современного танца:*

----------


## shoymama

[IMG]http://s11.******info/0971cbf7960e9cdce9d2b16b4ad9266e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## alaska72



----------


## Ларико

Хотела ночью написать, но тормознутый интернет по ночам не дает поздравлять друзей!

_Инесса! БОГинская! Звезда! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Песни твои слушаю. Голос нежный, завораживающий! И сама ты вся такая внезапная:)))))))
Пусть Судьба тебе принесет всё то, чего ты хочешь, желаешь, во что ты веришь и чего ты ждешь! Свети! Сияй! А мы все тебя очень любим!_

----------


## Маргоshа

*Говорят, что восточные девушки самые грациозные и нежные. Увидев тебя, сразу понимаешь, что это правда.Твоя удивительно теплая и прекрасную улыбка вселяет чувство счастья, сказки, чувство прекрасного на целый день. 
Желаю тебе счастья, любви, удачи!*

----------


## Масяня

*А я, а мы, мы тоже хотим присоединиться!!!!!

Инесса!!! Мы с Санькой поняли - наш человек, ещё там, в Кургане, на второй день встречи!!!! И с каждым годом всё больше и больше проникаемся чувством, что ТЫ  - УДИВИТЕЛЬНАЯ!!!!

И внезапная, и гордая, и ранимая и стильная, и клёвая и нежная, в тебе сочетается так много всего, что хочется называть тебя уважительно НАША АНАТОЛЬЕВНА!!!

Желаем тебе много всего, и из этого многого - выбери наиболее соответствующее твоему ощущению жизни сейчас. Мы тебя любим!!!!*


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Инесска!!!! Я так рада, что судьба свела меня с такой интересной, талантливой, обаятельной, привлекательной, позитивной, интересной, необыкновенной звездочкой!!!! И от всей души хочу поздравить тебя с Днем варенья.....
Желаю тебе цвести и благоухать, быть безумно счастливой, здоровой!!! Будь довольна своей жизнью, судьбой, вообщем живи в гармонии с собой... Счастья тебе!

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕХ МИЛЫХ, ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ ТАНЮШ,ФОРУМА, С ТАТЬЯНИНЫМ ДНЁМ!!! ЛЮБВИ ВАМ ДЕВЧОНКИ И СЧАСТЬЯ!!!


ИНЕССОЧКУ, СОЛНЫШКО, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

*ИННЕССОЧКУ АНАТОЛЬЕВНУ! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Удивительная ты девушка, сильная, грациозная и от тебя исходит такой поток тепла и надёжности! Удачи тебе - Иннесочка!*  :Tender:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Cветлана Форелли*, Светланка, спасибо! Надеюсь, следующей осенью обстоятельства сложатся благополучно, и мы встретимся на Петропавловском тое!

*Бегущая по волнам*, Ленуська, погуляем!!!

*Курица*, Танюююююшка, самая моя первая помощница и поддержка на форуме!!! Люблю тебя, и ты это знаешь!

*Мэри Эл*, Элечка, а давай уже по скайпу репетировать начинать?

*Раюшка*, Раюшка, редкая наша птичка, спасибо!!!

*Alenajazz*, Алёна, спасибо! Мы с тобой сильные девушки, поэтому всегда найдём общий язык!!! Детки классные у тебя!


*shoymama*, Олечка, Тигрушечка, обнимаю тебя виртуально и чешу за полосатым ушком!!!


*Ларико-2009*, Ларисочка, ну с тобой мы стали уже почти родственниками и понимаем друг друга практически без слов. Спасибо тебе, дорогая моя, за всё!!!

*Маргоshа*, Риточка, спасибо, я очень рада была познакомиться с таким умным и добрым человеком, как ты! Надеюсь, ещё встретимся!

*Масяня*, Свеееееееетаааааа, я же тоже вас с Саней люблю!!! 

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, Иннуля, тёзка-зажигалочка, спасибо!

*Абюл45*, Любаша, спасибо!

*Shusteer*, Олечка, мы же с тобой за любой кипеш? Особенно за бар в автобусе? Спасибо!

Большое вам всем спасибо!!! Так приятно узнавать о себе КАКАЯ я!!! Ведь я, в отличие от вас, о себе совершенно другого мнения (скажу шёпотом, гораздо худшего...)!

----------


## Татьянушка

Инесса, с Днем Рождения!!!
Хочу пожелать побольше улыбаться :Yes4:  Фото, где ты на коньках, наверное единственное твое фото с улыбкой, а побольше бы таких :Grin:  лучезарных, добрых и искренних улыбок :Smile3:

----------


## Медведик

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тебя с Днём рождения!!!!
Оставайся всегда такой же юморной, доброжелательной и грациозной! Будь счастлива, здорова и гармонична!
Ценю, люблю и уважаю тебя)))*


*анимационные картинки*

----------


## Kley

ИНЕССОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Ты такая, такая, такая......... светлая, мудрая,от тебя таким теплом веет. Надеюсь, что на Новосибирской тамадее пообщаемся поближе.

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

ИНЕССА!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2244043.gif[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

*анимационные картинки*
ИНЕССА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО, ТЫ УЗНАВАЛА!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> Ведь я, в отличие от вас, о себе совершенно другого мнения (скажу шёпотом, гораздо худшего...)!


*Можешь думать о себе всё, что хочешь, но ты у нас умная, красивая, шикарная, классная, неподражаемая, АбАлденная,
Чистейшей прелести чистейший образец, Воть!!!

И, самое главное, - у тебя ВСЁ будет хорошо!!! 

С Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Инесса! С удовольствием присоединяюсь и по-здра-вля-ююююю!!!!! Удачи, интересных встреч, благодарных клиентов, красивых праздников!!!!!! улыбайся чаще! тебе идет!!!!!! Рада знакомству  :Yes4:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Татьянушка*, 



> Хочу пожелать побольше улыбаться


Таня, а на аватарке???))) Суровые казахстанские женщины улыбаются редко)))
*Медведик*, Лен, чмоки-чмоки - помнишь?))) Когда уже повторим? Позитифффффффф....и пассы руками)))
*Kley*, Ленусик, я тоже надеюсь, что встретимся!
*tatiana-osinka*, Спасибо, Танюш!
*орбит*, Наташа, спасибо!
*sokolixa*, Ларисаааааа...продолжай, не останавливайся...)))
*Вик_тори_я*, я тоже очень рада, что познакомилась с такой приятной девушкой!

----------


## Курица

> Суровые казахстанские женщины улыбаются редко)))


 :Taunt:

----------


## Татьянушка

> Таня, а на аватарке???))) Суровые казахстанские женщины улыбаются редко)))


Аватарка супер :Tender:   :Yes4:  Я вчера весь день любовалась :Yes4:

----------


## Масяня

*Сегодня день рождения у Мишки,  Михаила, Мишаньки, и это всё о нём. Мишкиным ты для нас стал с тех пор, как Светик стала Мишкина!!

Хотим тебе пожелать от нас с Сашей, чтобы твоя семья так же любила и обожала тебя - как сейчас, чтобы друзья так бы скучали по общению с тобой, как сейчас, чтобы встречи с тобой были так же позитивны. как сейчас.  И чтобы желания твои исполнялись всегда!!! Мы тебя любим, скучаем и ждём новых встреч. Саша и Масяня* :Vah:  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Курица

_Есть мужчины, которые даже не задевают, не цепляют -  ни глаз, ни души - своим образом...

Есть мужчины, при встрече с которыми аж млеешь - от удивительной красоты мужской и поражаешься их мужественности...

А есть Миша Островских- муж нашей Мишкиной Светланки, увидев которого, пообщавшись с которым - раз и навсегда влюбляешься в него - за его ОСОБЕННЫЙ (Мишкин)  ум, профессионализм, какой-то настоящий мужской шарм, особенное чувство юмора, артистичность,надёжность и -самое главное-за любовь (нежную,трепетную, видную всем, с ними знакомым) к нашей Мишкиной и своим Мишкам-младшим!!!

Сегодня, в день Рождения, я от всей души желаю ему не подрастерять на трудных жизненных дорогах своих человеческих качеств, а, наоборот, становиться с годами всё крепче и крепче, как хороший коньяк!
Миша!
Тебе подвластны все вершины,
Тебе все горы по плечу!
Как настоящему мужчине,
Я пожелать тебе хочу:
В своих не сомневаться силах,
И гордо голову держать!
В игре ли, в жизни ли - красиво,
Без затрудненья побеждать!!!!!
_

----------


## Анатольевна

*Мишка!!!*
*Мишань, с днём рождения тебя!!!
Родственников может быть много, а родственных душ - мало. Я надеюсь, Миш, что мы - родственные души, хоть и не родственники!
Пусть всё будет так, как хочешь ты и даже лучше!!!
А уж Светик, Паша и Стас тебе в этом помогут, потому что вы - настоящая команда! (ТТТ через левое плечо, чтоб не сглазить!)*

----------


## KAlinchik

Мишка! Свидетель мой дорогой!!!!!!!!!!!
очень рада, что познакомилась с тобою в реале!
поздравляю с днем варенья и желаю всего и побольше!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

И я!! И я!!! И я!!!! (это не заело) просто И я хочу поздравить Мишаньку с днюхой.... Как повезло Светику, что у нее есть такой надежный тыл!! Мишута - ТЫ ЛУЧШИЙЙЙ!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> И я!! И я!!! И я!!!! (это не заело) просто И я хочу поздравить Мишаньку с днюхой.... Как повезло Светику, что у нее есть такой надежный тыл!! Мишута - ТЫ ЛУЧШИЙЙЙ!!!!


Присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору.
Миша, до конца твоего Дня рождения осталось 15 минут. Поздравляю тебя и здесь.
Пусть у тебя всё будет как сейчас, только в тысячу раз лучше!!!

----------


## tatusya

Мишенька, дорогой мой друг! С днем рождения тебя!!! _ОСтавайся всегда таким Нежным, Внимательным, Заботливым Мужем! Пусть всегда тебя окружают верные друзья, родная семья, порядочные люди._ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Всех Елен поздравляю с именинами!!!!! 28 января - ваш (наш) праздник!!!!!*

Елена

    * Значение и происхождение имени Елена: "Солнечная" (греч.)
    * Энергетика имени Елена и характер: Душевность, хозяйственность, глубина чувств
    * Счастливые цвета: Глубокий зеленый, оранжевый
    * Камень-талисман: Изумруд, нефрит, янтарь
    * Святые покровители имени Елена: Царица Елена (именины 3 июня), Елена Сербская (именины 12 ноября)

Полный календарь именин Елены:

    * 28 января
    * 3 июня
    * 8 июня
    * 24 июля
    * 12 ноября

----------


## Alenajazz

*29 января - День рождения у Наталии (Касатик)!!!! Поздравляю!!!!* *Желаю оставаться такой же, какая есть. Ты - уникальна!!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ещё успеваю!!! Наташа - Касатик, с днём рождения!*


*анимационные картинки*

----------


## Касатик

*Alenajazz*,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Анатольевна*,  :Tender:

----------


## Ольга-63

Касатик НАТАШЕНЬКА

----------


## Иньчик

Дорогие мои,родные мои,лучшие из лучших,рожденные в январе! :Grin: 
На людях часто отпечатаны истоки,давшие им вырасти.
Вы-люди пламенем зачатые,но не рожденные от сырости! :flower: 
Хочу поздравить Геннадия Бычкова (из с.Жеребково) с днюхой.Вы его знаете,зажигал на Песчаной тамадее вместе с женой Мариночкой.Удивительный дуэт,замечательная талантливая пара.ХАЙ вам щастит!!! :Pivo: 
Геннадий наш-это сталь пружины,
Поющий в небесах мотор,
Один из лучших он в дружине,
Орлиный клекот среди гор.
Геннадий-это сгусток перца,
И друга твердая рука,
он-пылко любящее сердце.
Тебе ,Геннадий,грянем громкое УРА!!! :Aga:

----------


## Петровна

Геночка!
 Мы с Катюшкой  хором  кричим ПОЗ-ДРА-ВЛЯ-ЕМ!



Оставайся всегда таким же как есть добрым,  отзывчивым, талантливым, с большим количеством позитива!
Мы тебя любим! :Oj:  :Drag 03:  :flower:

----------


## shoymama

И мы всей семьей - тоже!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Иньчик*, 
*Петровна*, 
*shoymama*, 
Девочки-миленькие, спасибо огромное за теплые слова! 

*shoymama*, Олечка, спасибо, что показала еще одну замечательно -позитивную тему, про которую я не знала :Blush2: ...аж стыдно мне...
Вечером придет Гена с работы, а я ему....ОПА!!!!! надо сфотать как он обрадуется за такой подарок!
Я вас всех ЦЁМУЮ...и с нетерпением ждем реальных встреч!!!!!!!

Так разволновалась, что забыла написать
Инночка-стихи-СУПЕР! Ириша и Олечка- коллажи....сижу- не дышу! ЁХАНЫЙ БАБАЙ!!!! ААААБАЛДЕТЬ!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

*Есть у нас такая чудесная девушка,- солнышко настоящее.  И ник у нее такой же-* *Солнечная!* 
*Вот у нее как раз сегодня- день рожденья!*
*Мне повезло ,- я знаю лично сестру нашейТанечки Бонаты.*
*Поэтому громко кричу всем, кому люба-дорога Оленька*-* начинаем поздравлять наше Солнышко!*

----------


## shoymama

Желаю

Улыбайся

И будь самой счастливой!

----------


## Олеч

*Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед - нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты - сбылись. 
Чтоб любить - до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь!*
_Олечка, ты как это солнышко...
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1267667.gif[/IMG]
*даришь радость людям...*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Оленьку* *Солнечную* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
Ты, лействительно, как солнышко, даришь своё тепло. Пусть оно возвращается к тебе во много раз теплее и нежнее!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А ещё *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, МОЯ ДОРОГАЯ ЭЛЬВИРА, ПРОСТО ЭЛЬВИРА, ЭЛЛА БАТЫРСКАЯ!* Спасибо тебе за всё! Протягиваю к тебе через километры руки с пожеланиями любви, любви и ещё раз любви. Ну а всё остальное бежит следом.  :Grin:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Олечка!, как я рада что могу сказать, а я знаю Олечку! Ведь именно её подарок на мою сввадьбу я храню как зеницу ока! оля я всем показываю мой семейный очаг и говорь, что его тмне подарила самая солнечная ведущая! И сам он солнечный!!!!!!!  

[IMG]http://*********org/1298428.jpg[/IMG]
Наши два солнышка, Ольга и Света! К сожалению я не владею фотошопом и не могу выделить только Оленьку! поздравляю!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*Как много Солнечных Людей!
Не тех, кто без толку хохочут,
когда их щиплют и щекочут,
а тех, похожих на детей,
кто без корысти, грубой лести,
как будто с ярким солнцем вместе,
нам щедро скрашивают дни.
Такие люди, как огни -
среди проблем и нервотрепки,
когда невольно тянет к стопке,
собой осветят темный день,
и исчезает злая тень.
Нам с ними весело и просто,
и в небе ярче светят звёзды,
мы забываем про печали…
А вы их разве не встречали?
Тогда встряхнитесь ото сна
и вы поймете - средь друзей
так много Солнечных Людей!
Они, как вечная Весна,
нам дарят свет и обновленье,
уверенность и возрожденье.
Я верю, вряд ли кто осудит,
когда скажу от всей души
без лести и красивой лжи:
«Спасибо, Солнечные Люди!»*

Сегодня появились на свет два солнечных человека- *Оля и Эльвира!*
Поздравляю от всей души и желаю поменьше пасмурных дней!

----------


## Света Д.

*30 января 2011 года у Олеси ОРХИДЕИ родился сынок. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ МАМУ ТЕПЕРЬ УЖЕ 2 МАЛЬЧИКОВ. Лесенька, здоровья тебе и малышу. Пусть растёт крепким и радует папу, маму и всех ок*р*ужающих.*

----------


## Тасья

Девочки и мальчики!  
Огромное спасибо, за поздравления! 
Я вернулась из поездки и даже не подозревала, что столько может быть поздравлений! в личке в скайпе, на мыле, в контакте.. огромное колличесиво поздравлений и открыток  :Blink: ...  Некоторые до сих пор открываю и даже не знаю кто прислал... :Blush2: 
Очень приятно получать тепло!  Всех люблю мои дорогие и крепко обнимаю!... 
И конечно, прошу прошения за прогулы,  всех кого сама не успела поздравить ввиду отсутствия и не имения связи...
Милые мои, Оля - Шоу мама, Люда Оптимистка, Инессочка, Инночка-Бурный поток,  Эльвирочку, Олю Солнечную, Мишкина, Иринку Вики, прошу прощения кого пропустила, наверно лучше сказать всех именинников января и февраля тоже....  
[IMG][/IMG]
Хочу поздравить вас, от души!
Крепко и нежно расцеловать!  
Здоровья и счастья вам пожелать!
Удачи во всем вам, Улыбок, Друзей!
Гонораров побольше и радостных дней!
С уважением ко всем и каждому..... 

Танечки,  а это для вас...
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alaska72

> 30 января 2011 года у Олеси ОРХИДЕИ родился сынок. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ МАМУ ТЕПЕРЬ УЖЕ 2 МАЛЬЧИКОВ. Лесенька, здоровья тебе и малышу. Пусть растёт крепким и радует папу, маму и всех окружающих.


 Здоровья маме и конечно,малышу!)

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Здесь я практически не бываю, но что то подтолкнуло заглянуть      ба!!! :Vah: 

Такого дня рождения у меня еще не было н и к о г д а! Милые, любимые и очень дорогие моему сердцу девочки!!! Даже в эфире сегодня продолжались поздравления.....нет слов, чтобы выразить чувства благодарности!!!   ....... люблю,.....люблю.....люблю.....нежно. :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

Хоть я и нахожусь сейчас в Москве, но и у меня в Украине наступило* 11 февраля.* 
А что это значит?
Да просто то. что у* Ирочки Меткиной*. знакомой для нас как* Ирочка Бафф*- сегодня -очередной повод принимать слова поздравлений.
 Просыпайтесь старички, подключайтесь новички.
 Ирочка- удивительный человек и очень хочется, чтоб все добрые слова в ее адрес воплотились в реальность!
*С Днем рожденья,дорогая!*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ирочка Бафф


*Присоединяюсь к поздравлению Людмилы!!!!! Желаю, чтобы Камаз с пряниками был и на твоей улице!!!!!*

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Елена Ширшина

_Иринка! С днём рождения!! Пусть сбудутся все твои мечты!!!_

[IMG]http://*********org/1336607.gif[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

ДЛЯ ИРОЧКИ- БАФФ!!!!

----------


## alaska72

> Да просто то. что у Ирочки Меткиной. знакомой для нас как Ирочка Бафф- сегодня -очередной повод принимать слова поздравлений.
> Просыпайтесь старички, подключайтесь новички.
> Ирочка- удивительный человек и очень хочется, чтоб все добрые слова в ее адрес воплотились в реальность!
> С Днем рожденья,дорогая!


Просыпаемся,подключаемся!) С днём рождения,Ирина!Пусть у Вас будет своя волшебная рыбка!)

----------


## oga

Всех форумчан поздравляю с Днем Влебленных. ЛЮБВИ Вам-огромной, взаимной, искренней.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всех, всех всех кого я не просто люблю, а ОБОЖАЮ!!!! Всех вас, мои дорогие, я поздравляю с днем влюбленных! Ведь пусть у некоторых из нас нет своей маленькой половинки на сегодня, но у нас есть большая половинка - наш форум, и он НАВСЕГДА!!! Здесь нас любят, здесь любим мы! А ведь это  и есть счастье  ЛЮБИТЬ И БЫТЬ ЛЮБИМЫМ!!!!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Влюбленных День и День любимых,
День Валентина вновь пришел.
И сколько снова пар счастливых
И глаз он солнечных нашел.

Куда ни глянешь - смех и слезы,
Но не от горя и тоски,
В такие жесткие морозы
Они от счастья и любви.

Куда ни глянешь,- мир улыбок,
И мир чудесных, добрых слов,
И милых, маленьких открыток,
В которых радугой любовь.

Волшебный день! С Днем Валентина!
Влюбленным всем мои слова:
Пусть больше в мире будет милых,
Не расставайтесь никогда!

В глаза друг другу окунитесь,
Очнитесь те, кто не любил,
Как в первый раз, прошу, влюбитесь,
Чтоб свет и вам вновь засветил!

С Днем влюбленных!

----------


## Natatulka

Ириночку с днём рождения!
А все вас, милые форумчане, с праздником Влюблённых!

----------


## Kescha

*дорогие девочки и мальчики, женщины и мужчины,
влюбившиеся или уже...старички в этом деле.*

*всех,всех с праздником* *ЛЮБВИ!!!*

----------


## Масяня

*Рида*, 

ну вот и наступил твой день рождения!!!!

Поэтому от всей души поздравляем ТВОЕГО МУЖА, потому что ему досталось СОКРОВИЩЕ, поздравляем твоих друзей, у них самый настоящий АЛМАЗ, поздравляем твоих родителей, у них есть настоящее СЧАСТЬЕ, и, конечно же, тебя - у тебя есть все они!!! А значит, нужно ещё - встреч с хорошими людьми, да побольше, клиентов классных - да побольше, денежных знаков, чтобы на всё хватало - да побольше!!!  С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Наперекор зимним холодам у нас - горячий день
 Потому что шлем теплые и добрые слова Танечке Таксе. 18 февраля- её День
 Такой замечательный праздник - День рождения.
 Будь здорова, счастлива и любима!*

----------


## Масяня

> Наперекор зимним холодам у нас - горячий день



Ага, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. *Танюшка*. твой день рождения я не забуду, во - первых, он у тебя совпал с днём рождения моего горячо любимого мужа,  *Александра, в миру - Секса!!!
*
Но тебя первой поздравлю, потому что у тебя сегодня юбилей!!!! Желаю быть самой - самой счастливой и любимой!!!

А мужу своему желаю - съездить в тёплые страны - раз, семью любимую - это два, и счастья много - много!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## solist64

*Танюшка Такса! С Днем рождения милая! Радости и счастья!* 
*Ты девчонка хоть куда!*
* Встретишь с поезда меня?* 

В январе 2012?

*Санька - дружище!*
*Тебе отдельное поздравление*!
*Сексу - Секса!!!


*

----------


## Маргоshа

*Хочу пожелать тебе успеха, улыбок, звезд! И море Любви!!!!* 
*И пусть то состояние души, в котором мы тебя узнали, надолго останется с тобой!*

----------


## Олеч

*Такой красивой, Таня, 
Будешь ты всегда!
И в этот День рожденья,
Ну, и, конечно, год спустя!

И через десять лет,
И даже через тридцать,
Не будешь знать ты бед,
А будешь петь и веселиться!*

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТАНЮШКА!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю я Танюшу с днем рожденья от души! 
Ты, Танюша дорогая, всех обрадовать спеши!
Расскажи как поживаешь, поздравленья принимаешь!
Или может  ты у нас трудоголик в этот час? 
Пусть с тобой работа дружит, 
Денег миллион закружит, 
На Канарах каждый год пусть любуется народ,
Как ты  Таня хороша,  Пусть поет твоя душа!
И сама от счастья пой! Мы всегда рядом с тобой!


И Масяню поздравляю с днем рожденья муженька! 
Санька, каждый это знает, твоя правая рука! 
потому то поздравляю я тебя, а не его...
Дорогого, молодого муженечка твоего!
Сексу все мы пожелаем улыбаться до ушей!
Пусть он радует всех близких и больших и малышей!
Пусть проблем совсем не будет, 
ни в семье ни на работе, 
Пусть тебя дочурка любит, и у сына будь в почете!

----------


## Курица

*Спешу поздравить Масяниного*



> горячо любимого мужа,  Александра, в миру - Секса!!!


И, напевая "Да. я знаю, ты на свете есть,Сэкс, каждую минуту...", я лезу в свой фотоальбом Юккского периода (это-для новичков-период первой питерской встречи в замке Юкки-2008 год), я достаю оттуда фото Сани-красавчика...любуюсь им...выставляю и для вас...вот он-где-то далеко-далеко, в ХМАО, в тумане Радужного...Но я его вижу!
[IMG]http://*********net/525521.jpg[/IMG]
_Саш! Не болей, не грусти, радуйся жизни, люби девочек(своих-Масяню с Катрусей), зарабатывай вдоволь, отдыхай всласть и не обращай внимания на мелкие неприятности!!! Знай, что сегодня в разных уголках нашей необъятной Родины тебе пожелала добра не одна форумчанка!!!И пусть это предаст тебе сил для незабываемой ночи...ночи Сэкса!_ :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

И ещё одну именинницу-юбиляршу поздравляю с её замечательной и круглой датой...
да,Таня, *двадцать лет* - это рубеж!!!! :Grin:  :Yes4: 
[IMG]http://*********net/555216m.jpg[/IMG]
Желаю счастья в личной жизни и признания в общественной!
До новых встреч в реале!

----------


## alaska72

Эх,я тоже хочу снова 20!) Танечка,радости Вам!

----------


## nataly755

С Днём рождения!! Танюша

Откроешь дверь, а у порога
В лукошке из прожитых лет:Здоровье, счастье, денег много,
Везенья луч, надежды свет,

Свобода, мудрость, пониманье,
Удача, красота, успех,
Страсть, молодость, любовь, старанье,
Души полет, веселье, смех,

Ум, смелость, добрая улыбка,
Забота, радость, щедрость, честь...
В твоих лукошечных пожитках,
Увы, всего не перечесть...

И будет Ангел с вожделением
Твой "скарб нехитрый" охранять,
А в каждый новый День рожденья
Лукошко счастьем наполнять!

----------


## Курица

Сегодня, в этот морозный и снежный день, появилась на свет очень тёплая и солнечная женщина- *Марина Марисоль (Гармония*)!
[IMG]http://*********net/526335.jpg[/IMG]
Если скажешь – ей не сорок,
Но уже чуть-чуть за тридцать,
Не возникнет даже спора,
И никто не удивится!
Глянешь в паспорт, между прочим,
И возникнет удивление:
Явно год-то здесь неточен
(Там, где строчка про рождение)!
Лишь друзья не удивятся,
Зная возраст этой Дамы – 
Ей всегда-всегда  семнадцать,
Заводной, родной, упрямой!
Но- отбросим сантименты, – 
День рождения сегодня,
И – такие вот моменты,
Словно праздник новогодний!
Мы, друзья, – с тобою рядом, 
Наша славная подруга!
Не за внешность и наряды
Любим очень все друг друга.
За улыбку с тёплым взглядом, 
За надёжность дружбы этой!
Хорошо, что все мы – рядом,
ЗДЕСЬ, СЕЙЧАС на белом свете!
И желаем мы с любовью,
Чтоб всегда мечты сбывались – 
И в твоей, Маринка, жизни
Мы и Форум – оставались!!!!

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*,   Спасибо, дорогая , можно я буду звать тебя Жар-Птица!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга-63

Марина - Марисолька!!! 

[IMG]http://*********net/270131.gif[/IMG]

----------


## alaska72



----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Маришка, Гармония моя дорогая, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

Так хочется красивой женщине бросить к ногам разных цветов!



Пусть будет у тебя сегодня всё замечательно!



Спасибо за то, что ты есть!



Счастья тебе, Мариша!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Всем несчастьям скажем «нет!»,
Пусть не будет в жизни бед,
Пусть удача улыбнется,
Радость пусть в душе проснется,
В общем — счастья и любви!
Так, Маришка, и живи!*

*Люблю тебя ,моё Солнышко!*

----------


## Озорная

*МАРИШКА - МАРИСОЛЬКА!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1367884.gif[/IMG]

*Я тебя люблю!!!!!*

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*, 
*Ольга-63*, 
*VETER NAMERENJA*, 
*Мэри Эл*, 
*Озорная*, 
  Девочки , очень приятно сегодня от дорогих мне людей - подруг по форуму принимать поздравления и читать добрые слова пожеланий, в жизни каждой женщины наступают юбилеи , которые не очень хочется отмечать, потому что они напоминают о серьезном возрасте, но с вами мне не страшен никакой возраст, ощущаю себя совершенной девчонкой с вами , и с хорошим настроением , которое вы создаете!
Будьте и вы счастливы , дорогие мои подруги :Tender:

----------


## Масяня

*Марисоль*, 

Маришечка, прости, прости, прости. Это магнитные бури виноваты, что пропустила твой день рождения!!!! Я тебя от всей души поздравляю и от себя, и от Саньки, желаю тебе быть всегда озорной, смешливой, внезапной, непредсказуемой, красивучей, именно такой, какой мы тебя узнали, и какой тебя любим!!!!


А ещё сегодня дни рождения у двухзамечательных рыбочек!!!

Наташа Веселинка - моя подруга, коллега, крестная моей дочурки, хорошая ведущая и замечательный друг!!!

Желаю тебе всего - всего самого наилучшего. и пусть ты встречаешь свой день рождения в поезде на Тюмень, пусть этот год будет для тебя одним из самых счастливых!!!!

Иринка КАртинка - ты супер!!!!! Твоя доброта, красота, человечность сводят с ума не только мужчин, но и покорили наши сердца!!! А женская дружба - это серьёзно!!! Пусть у тебя будет как можно больше друзей, и как можно меньше конкурентов!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Мариночка! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Шикарная дама! Хорошая мама! Пусть все вокруг только радуют тебя!
*

_И я еще хочу поздравить самую красивую девушку всия Украины Иринку-Картинку! Ирочка! Ты и ник себе придумала правильный! Ты картинка! А после Питера так еще и гламурная корреспондентка гламурной газеты! Поздравляю и желаю быть ЛЮБИМОЙ. Вот чтобы на руках носили и пылинки сдували! Счастья тебе, моя хорошая!_  может мы еще с тобой скоро споем? :Grin:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Дорогие Масянечка и Ларико спасибо Вам!!! Я очень счастливая потому что в моей жизни появился форум благодаря которому я встретила столько настоящих, любимых, дорогих ДРУЗЕЙ!  :Ok:   А еще что лично в реале знакома с талантливыми, красивыми, веселыми девченками и Сексом  :Taunt:

----------


## shoymama

Замечательный человек, Володя Dviv! 



Принимай поздравления!

----------


## Курица

*Иринка-Картинка!*От всей души поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!!
Расти!!!(не в ширь :No2: , а в глубь и в высоту)!
Цвети и пахни(это у тебя замечательно получается!
Твори и получай от этого удовольствие!
Не болей и не старей!
Чувствуй поддержку друзей и коллег и любовь мужа и сыновей!
Всегда имей заначку " в чулке", чтоб не пропускать ни одну из тамадей-ни близкую, ни дальнюю!
И знай, что мы, виртуальные друзья, ставшие реальными, тебя,красавица,помним, любим и ценим!!!
Долгих лет жизни без старости и бед желает тебе 
*Курочка*!
[IMG]http://*********org/1323613.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/1326695.gif[/IMG]
Кто ещё не смог или не успел поздравить с ЗАКОННЫМ браком нашу известную форумчанку из Вологды Татьяну ВВ...
Милости прошу в Поздравлялку!
Татьяна и её Артём вскоре после возвращения её Райволы подали заявление в ЗАГС и стали супругами!!!

----------


## Natali_T

Дорогие наши, душечки-тамадушечки! Мариночка-Марисолька и Иринка-картинка!
С днем рождения поздравляю! Щедрых клиентов побольше желаю!
Гостей веселых, недоставучих! Друзей богатых и очень везучих!

----------


## shoymama

Та ты шо????????????? Вот тихушникик!

Танюха!!!! ПрЯзрЯвляю!

----------


## shoymama

Маринка и Иринка! 
С Днем рождения!!!

----------


## tatusya

Бывало ли у вас ощущение, что на земле есть человек, с которым хочется и хочется общаться, встречаться, слышать его голос постоянно. У меня есть такие люди!!!! :Yes4: Одна из них- моя подружка Иринка-картинка!!!!!Поверьте, это удивительная девушка, которая сама своего возраста не знает. :Ok:  Она всегда поддержит, поможет, над её шутками можешь смеяться целый день, а главное, чтобы она не сказала нужно проверять, так ли на самом деле, умеет так пошутить, что диву даешься. :Yahoo: 
Милая Иринка, мне всегда хорошо, когда ты рядом. :Vah:  От всего сердца хочу пожелать тебе всегда, слышишь -всегда, согревать всех своих близких и родных теплом своего огромадного горячего сердца! Ты- королева, ты- звезда! :Victory:  Гори, никогда не угасай. Ты нужна мне, я так тебя люблю!!!!! :flower: f

----------


## Галкатк

*[I]Дорогие мужчины !Поздравляю Вас с Днем защитника.Хочу поздравить "Хохмодромовским "стихом(правда моя  подруга сказала ,что столько не выпьет чтоб прочесть до конца,но я надеюсь ,что вы сегодня столько выпьете!!Всего что вам хочется и почаще!I]*
_Поздравляю вас, мужчины,
Сильных, смелых даже очень!
Избегая речи длинной,
Постараюсь покороче:
Процветайте, будьте здравы
И умом своим, и телом!
Чтобы всё у вас на славу
Получалось и хотело!
Без потерь труды и силы,
Воздаянье по заслугам.
Чтобы ночью только с милой,
Чтоб по жизни с верным другом!
По душе дела и люди,
И покупки без обмана.
Чтобы мимо хрен на блюде,
Чтоб расходы по карману!
Чтоб жена, и чтобы дети,
Чтобы грело всё мирское,
Чтоб хорошие соседи,
Кайф и драйв, и всё такое!
Просто будьте, просто знайте
Тайну нашу не большую -
С вами рядом нам буквально
Все проблемы по фен шую!.._

----------


## Абюл45

МАРИНОЧКА И ИРИШКА, примите самые сердечные поздравления С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! УДАЧИ, ЛЮБВИ ВАМ, и конечно ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ВАШИХ ЖЕЛАНИЙ!!! 
[IMG]url=http://blestki.com/otkrytki_s_dnem_rozhdenija.html][/url][/IMG]

...и ещё..._ВСЕХ,ВСЕХ ВСЕХ САМЫХ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ МУЖЧИН ФОРУМА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА!!!_
[IMG]url=http://blestki.com/][/url][/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

_ДОРОГИЕ НОВОБРАЧНЫЕ АРТЁМ И ТАНЕЧКА!!! С ЗАКОННЫМ БРАКОМ ВАС!!! ЛЮБИТЕ ДРУГ ДРУГА ДА СТАРОСТИ ЛЕТ, СОВЕТ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ ВАМ, ЛЮБОВЬ ДА СОВЕТ!!!_
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Ой, спасибо огромное, за поздравления! Вчера работала юбилей! Слушайте, давно такого драйва не было! После банкета всю перецеловали, вина с собой надавали. А ещё сказали, что от меня прям энергетика прёт! Так что Женитесь, выходите замуж! Это только на пользу! А то что тихушники, извините, не хотелось спугнуть. Хотя в Райволе, я обмолвилась, что наверное это случится...

----------


## optimistka17

*Маришка, Марисолька, моя любимая Гармошечка. Когда -то в 2009 года в Юкках ты стала для меня открытием и я знаю, что никогда не забуду твоих лучистых глаз,заразительного смеха и той самой классной буденовки
С Днем рождения, умница, с днем рождения, красавица.* 

*Иринка- Картинка!Я повторюсь. То, о чем я говорила тебе по телефону. Есть два ненормальных трудоголика в моей среде. Это- Татуся и ты.Вы правда между собой решить не можете, кто на первом месте, а кто на втором
 Остановись!Оглянись!Научись себя любить Почувствуй себя женщиной, мамой,женой, дочерью.Время летит и нельзя долго жить в таком темпе, как ты живешь.
 Береги себя, дорогая. Это мое самое главное пожелание в этот день*


*Танечка, ох и партизанка. А вообще-то ,ты все сделала правильно Надо счастье беречь и хранить от чужих взглядов.Я искренне рада за тебя.Остается добавить только одно,- ГОРЬКО!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kescha

*мужчин всех поздравляю
искренне, любя!
Желаю всем здоровья, радости, успехов,
Проблем поменьше и побольше смеха!!!*

----------


## Крымчанка

*Дорогих мужчин - форумчан поздравляю с праздником!!! ВЫ - НАСТОЯЩИЕ МУЖЧИНЫ!!!*

----------


## Крымчанка

*ИРИНКА - КАРТИНКА*, я опоздалаааааа, звиняй. Продлеваю твой праздник ещё на 1 день.* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* Улыбок, счастья, радости, успеха и везения.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Мужчины! С праздником!
Если б не было мужчин,
Умных, славных и галантных,
Если б не было мужчин
Деловых, экстравагантных,
Если б не было мужчин
Смелых и ужасно сильных,
Если б не было мужчин
Нежных и любвеобильных-
Кто бы нам пел серенады,
Защищал бы нашу честь
И любил бы до упаду,
И всегда хотел бы есть,
Кто звезду сорвал бы с неба,
Подарил бы нам весь мир,
Ради нас прошел полсвета,
Закатил для нас бы пир?!
Посадил деревьев рощу
И построил бы избу,
Крикнул нам бы что есть мочи:
«Я тебя одну люблю!»?

Ради вас и мы готовы
Сногсшибательными быть,
Принимать от вас обновы,
И улыбки вам дарить,
Быть единственными в мире,
Быть коварными, хитрить,
Быть для вас неотразимыми,
Просто нежно вас любить!
И сегодня в день февральский
Мы хотим поздравить вас
С днем защитника Отчизны,
То есть с днем защиты НАС!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Мариночка-Марисолька и Иринка-картинка!
Девочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Желаю Вам, что бы на вопрос:"Как жизнь?"
 Вы всегда могли сказать: "Жизнь удалась!"
Удачи Вам!
Очень рада знакомству с Вами в реале!

Танечка ВВ
Совет да любовь! Уюта и семейного комфорта!

----------


## Раюшка

Поздравляю всех именинников, чьи днюхи я пропустила! :Smile3: 

А мужчин - поздравляю с Днём Защитника Отечества!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Спасибо всем за поздравления!  :Yahoo: Я на седьмом небе от счастья потому что в моей жизни есть Вы!!! :Ok:  Я искрене всех люблю, дорожу дружбой с вами и главное многому, многому у каждого из вас учусь!!!

----------


## solist64

*А я сегодня глянул на дату и оказалось, что в сегодняшний день, ровно три года назад, я познакомился с ФОРУМОМ и с ВАМИ!!!!*
*С ВАМИ - ЗДОРОВО!!!*
*СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Давайте, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин!
На это, девочки, есть множество причин.
Им не легко и, видно жребий их таков -
Представьте, девочки, - не носят каблуков!
А если вдруг хандра, когда не мил весь свет?
Но мы-то знаем... есть один секрет -
Достать из шкафа обалденные чулки,
Потом надеть как можно выше каблуки...
Они ж не ведают, как лечится хандра,
Когда легко свободным шагом от бедра!
Они ж не знают - словно слепы и глухи,
Есть панацея - это новые духи!
А если крах... кругом долги и не везет???
Им даже в голову, представьте, не придёт,
Им не додуматься, вас уверяю я
Занять ещё и накупить себе белья!
Но мы-то знаем - что такое этот "крах",
Когда с иголочки бюстгальтер в кружевах!
Ведь это лучше, чем все средства от морщин!
Давайте ж, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин!!

----------


## орбит

> Давайте ж, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин!!


Тань, спасибо за выложенные стихи! впереди юбилей, где "пальцы веером", но по своей сути они настолько ведомые за столом, что вот эти стихи будут в самый раз на 4 тост "ЗА МУЖИКА!"
обломаются, но и умилятся, ОНИ ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНЫ В МИРЕ БИЗНЕСА, НО БЕЗ НАШЕЙ ПОДДЕРЖКИ И МАЛЕНЬКИХ НЮАНСОВ, всё ничто!

----------


## optimistka17

*Весна пришла и появился повод поздравить двух замечательных людей.* 
*Сегодня Лена Ширшина отмечает День рождения*. 
*Дай Бог тебе. Леночка погулять славно недельку , до 8 Мартаи далее ввести такой вечелый образ жизни в привычку.
 Мира  тебе, добра и здоровья крепкого!*
*А еще Коля Интермаг отмечает день рождения*.
*Наш Николай Лапин последний раз в свой день рождения еще может утверждать, что ему  еще пока двадцать с хвостиком.**Желаю от души, друг сердечный, сохранить это ощущение молодости подольше.*

----------


## Разговорчивая

*ВСЕХ С ПЕРВЫМ ДНЕМ ВЕСНЫ!!!*

Сугроб уже сутулится 
От солнечных лучей,
И побежал по улице
Сверкающий ручей.

В пути ему поется,
И как не петь - весна!
Бежит ручей, смеется
У нашего окна.

Капель слетает с крыши,
И небосвод высок...
Самой весны я слышу
Веселый голосок!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Дорогая ЛЕНОЧКА ШИРШИНА! Прими наши искренние поздравления с Днём Твоего Рождения!

Поздравление от нас - это раз!
Шлем тебе добрые слова - это два!
Быть все время впереди - это три!
Жить со всеми в дружбе, в мире, -
Это, кажется, четыре.
Никогда не унывать - это пять!
Приумножить все, что есть - это шесть!
Быть внимательной ко всем - это семь!
Быть всегда в нормальном весе -
Это восемь, девять, десять!
Ну а к этому в придачу -
Счастья, Радости, Удачи!
С Уважением, все мы!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/636976.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Елена Ширшина

Девочки!!! Дорогие мои!!! Спасибо ВАМ всем за тот празник души, который вы мне устроили!!!! Каждые 5 минут я получала поздравления в личку, в скайп, на форуме!!! Это не предать словами!!! Наверное именно сегодня я поняла, что я с вами одной крови!!!!!!Что я - своя!!!  Я вас всех очень люблю!!!!!!Спасибо, что вы есть в моей жизни!!!!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

*Леночка! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
Ты, рожденная в первый весенний день, сама такая же яркая солнечная добрая.
Пусть все у тебя будет замечательно!*

----------


## Маргоshа

*Сегодня день рождения ещё у нашего коллеги -
у АНТОНА Orel87
АНТОН! Поздравляю тебя!
Ты молодой, красивый, полный сил и потенциала.
Удачи тебе, успехов во всем!*

----------


## shoymama

А второй день марта украсили своим рождением наши замечательные девочки: Олечка Джази и Леночка (совсем НЕ) Колючка!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

*Олечка!!!!*
Желаем здоровья, любви и тепла, 
Чтоб жизнь интересной и долгой была, 
Чтоб в доме уют был, любовь да совет, 
Чтоб дом защищен был от горя и бед.

[IMG]http://*********net/620538.gif[/IMG]

*Леночка!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/610298.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Радуга

ОЛЯ, ЛЕНА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/648188.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Кто знает роскошную* Людмилу  Шакун* из Приднстровья?Не только я.
От души поздравляю с Днем рожденья
У *Елены Баклаковой* сегодня тоже днюха.
Начало весны у нас на Форуме богато праздниками *Ольга Никитина*(Джази) тоже получает подарки и поздравления. И это здорово, что Олю я тоже знаю в реале и люблю. И очень надеюсь, что вскоре, в апреле поеду к ней в гости.
С Днем рождения , подруга!
Пусть весеннее солнышко всегда живет в твоей душе!

----------


## Олеч

Олечка Джази

Пожелать хочу я Оле
Благ земных иметь поболе.
А напасти, беды, лихо
Пусть сидят в подполье тихо.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Леночка-Колючечка*....более мягких колючек я не встречала...
В день Ангела, прекрасная Елена,
Любви тебе желаю и улыбок,
И неба ясного, и солнечного света,
И уберечься от больших ошибок.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Девочки!!!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогие девочки, Лена, Оля , Люда!!!!! Счастья вам и успеха в творчестве! пусть вам никогда не попадаются не благодарные клиенты, а благодарные  - благодарят вас  до 1) до тех пор, пока вы сами от них не убежите...))))))))))   2) до тех пор пока в вашем кошельке остается место для доп гонорара!)))))))))))) 3) до самого конца недели засыпая вас спасибками по телефону, в личку и по интернету! В общем: ПУСТЬ ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!!

----------


## oga

Девушки, красавицы
Я вас всех сегодня поздравляю
С Международным женским днем,
За вас я тост свой предлагаю,
Чтоб были счастливы во всем,
Пусть в жизни будет все, что нужно,
Чем жизнь бывает хороша:
Любовь, здоровье, деньги, дружба
И вечно добрая душа!

----------


## koluchka

*shoymama*, 
*shershena*, 
*Оксана Радуга*, 
*optimistka17*, 
*Олеч*, 
*marisha612*, 
 Девочки, друзья мои дорогие!!! Спасибо большое за поздравления!!!!!!!!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Как-то рано поутру
Кузя взял сковороду,
В миске тесто замесил,
Молочка туда подлил.
А потом испёк блины,
И душисты, и вкусны.
Круглые, румяные,
Медовые и пряные,
Сдобные, пригожие,
На солнышко похожие.
Кузя всех друзей собрал,
И на горку побежал.
Стали радостно смеяться,
И на саночках кататься.
А потом в снежки играть,
Бегать, прыгать и скакать.
Строить стали городки,
У заснеженной реки.
А затем гурьбой-толпой,
К Кузе все пошли домой.
Пили чай из самовара,
С пыла самого и жара.
Блины кушали, болтали,
После песню запевали:
«Масленица, Масленица!
В гости к нам пришла,
Масленица, Масленица,
Счастье принесла!
Масленица, Масленица,
Зиму унеси,
Масленица, Масленица,
К нам Весна приди!»

[IMG]http://*********net/654144.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/642880.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/639808.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## romashakun

Благодарю всех, всех за поздравление с Днем рождения!  И тоже поздравляю у кого день рождения 2 марта.

----------


## Alenajazz

Запоздало  :Blush2: поздравляю Олю-Джази с Днём рождения! Оля, дави на газ! Всё будет джаз!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Djazi

*shoymama*, Олька, спасибо тебе за поздравление! А вот от твоего подарка я до сих пор в себя прийти не могу. БЛА - ГО - ДАРЮ тебя!!!
*shershena*, Леночка, я тебя тоже с опозданием поздравляю и спасибо!
*Оксана Радуга*, Очень приятно получать поздравления!
*optimistka17*, Людочка. я тебя тоже очень люблю и жду в гости! Ура!!!
*Олеч*, Тёзка, очень понравилось вот про этих, которые пусть в подполье сидят)))
*marisha612*, Мариночка, три пунктика мне очень пригодятся)
*oga*, 
*romashakun*, 
*Alenajazz*, Давлю на газ!!!!)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
*Девочки спасибо всем, кто меня поздравил здесь на форуме, кто прислал поздравление в Скайпе, в личку, в Моём мире, в Одноклассниках, в Контакте,мне писали и звонили невесты бывшие и будущие даже))) Я скажу честно, что вот такого шквала поздравлений, как в этом году, у меня не было никогда!!!Телефон разрывался, Скайп тоже. Вот тут я и поняла: Как жаль, что день рожденья-только раз в году! И самое интересное, что мне не хотелось, чтобы эти поздравления заканчивались...*

----------


## Татьяна30

Все милых дам с наступающим! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! ТВОРЧЕСТВА!ЛЮБВИ! :Smile3:

----------


## natascha-sam

*ДЕВОЧКИ, МИЛЫЕ, ХОРОШИЕ, РОДНЫЕ, САМЫЕ ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, САМЫЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!!!
С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ 8 МАРТА!!!!!!*
Лишь раз в году бывает женский день.
Как хорошо, что он сродни с весною.
Прогоним с лиц задумчивости тень.
На тяготы судьбы махнем рукою!
Привыкли жить мы, жертвуя собой.
Вокруг мы радости порой не замечаем.
Работа, дом и настроенья сбой
По жизни нас порой сопровождают.
Как трудно нам обыденность стряхнуть,
Из серых буден выскочить умело,
Как трудно стрелки жизни повернуть,
Судьбе в глаза взглянуть с улыбкой смело.
Но кроме нас нам некому помочь,
И на кого-то уповать напрасно.
Самих себя нам надо превозмочь
И убедиться в том, что жизнь прекрасна!
Весна, и просыпается природа.
Пускай пробьются к свету вместе с ней
Любви, надежды радостные всходы.
Душе и сердцу станет веселей!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*В общем, я не знаю, сколько сейчас времени в том городе, где живёт Мазайкина, и заходит ли она в эту тему, но в моём городе 6 марта уже наступило, и я поздравляю Марину с днём рождения!!!

Марина, счастья тебе - всякого: женского, материнского и общечеловеческого!!! Любви - обязательно взаимной! Гармонии - во всех сферах твоей жизни!

И конечно же, СИЛ - вести за собой такое мощное движение , как МОД ИН-КУ!*

----------


## Гвиола

Дорогая Мариночка!!!
От всей души, с большим волненьем,
В котором, слов не находя,
Я поздравляю с Днем рожденья,
Чудесным праздником тебя!
Желаю много, много счастья,
Хорошей и большой любви,
Пусть обойдут тебя ненастья
В далеком жизненном пути.
Пусть жизнь твоя течет рекою
Среди высоких берегов,
И пусть всегда опорой будут
Надежда, Вера и Любовь.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********net/680247.gif[/IMG]




*МАРИНА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
*

----------


## optimistka17

*Марина, с Днем рожденья!**Дай Бог тебе тепла весеннего, который сопутствует твоему дню рождения.*
*Дай Бог тебе мудрости и терпения для управления этим Домом ин-ку, в котором собрались ну очень разные люди.**Дай Бог тебе счастья женского, материнского*
*Дай Бог тебе праздника веселого в День рожденья!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

*С Днем Рождения! Счастья! Добра! Восторга! Любви!
Марина - П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю !!!!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянушка



----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот, у нашего Райволовского Юбиляра - Юбилей!!!
Что пожелать?
Ночами спать!
На наши шалости плевать!
Инета безлимитного,
И счастья колоритного! 
Пускай везет!
Душа поет!
И форум сбоев не дает!
Это тебе, Марина:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

МАРИШКА - вот и наступил твой праздник!!!! 
Тебе желаю я блистать
И никогда не унывать!
А жаждущих со всей страны,
Под крылышком своим собрать!!!
ЛЮБВИИИ!!! СЧАСТЬЯЯЯЯ!!! И КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

*Марина, и с холодного севера прими самые теплые поздравления! Сил и терпения хозяйке нашего домика! внимания от окружающих! надежных друзей! понимания и заботы от родных! *

----------


## Жаннэт

*Знаем мы Мариной бредя,
Как Марина хороша!
Марина - ангел милосердья,
Маришка - добрая душа!
**
И в Райволе ведь недаром
Соберется скоро рать,
Чтоб за этакие чары
Чарки полные поднять!

Будь как прежде, солнцу рада,
Уносись мечтою ввысь
И душою сколько надо,
Столько заново родись!
*
*Маришка! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогая наша Мариночка!

Давным-давно известно утвержденье,
Что если кто родился, то всегда,
В начале ночи, в день его рожденья,
На небе загорается звезда.
Так пусть твоя звезда не угасает
И в этот день ещё светлей горит,
Твой славный путь всё ярче освещая
И жизнь твою ничто не омрачит!

[IMG]http://*********net/694608.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Марина, и с холодного севера прими самые теплые поздравления!


*Марина,  с самой крайней точки северо-западной границы Государства Российского, из древнего городка Печоры летит привет в далёкий Гамбург, который для меня вот уже больше трёх лет крепко-накрепко связан с именем Марины Зайкиной, и ни с чем другим уже и не ассоциируется!

Вот не раз замечала, что чем больше хочется сказать, тем труднее найти слова. Потому что чувства, в слова облечённые, меркнут. 
И, тем не менее, поздравляя тебя с твоим праздником,желаю, Марина, как можно реже, то есть практически свести на НЕТ:
-  чувство усталости (к вечеру, или к середине ночи, скорее, потому что ты спать уходишь не «сегодня», а чаще всего уже «завтра»);
-  чувство разочарования в людях, с которыми, кажется, идешь рядом по жизни и делаешь общее дело;
-  чувство боли – не испытывать ни физической, ни душевной…Но уж если без этого совсем нельзя, чтоб она быстро проходила...

Пусть лучше охватят тебя в этот весенний, яркий и солнечный день другие чувства:
- радости - от того, что стольким людям Форум, к которому ты имеешь такое НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННОЕ отношение, позволил познакомиться, подружиться, поверить в то, что существуют еще люди бескорыстные, «добрые внутри» (как пел Миронов), вырасти профессионально, поверить в себя, и, наконец, что немаловажно для некоторых -забыть об одиночестве;
- уверенности в себе и в том, что ты многое ещё можешь  и сможешь сделать в этой жизни (когда-то в юности прочитала в отрывном календаре и запомнила на всю жизнь: «Счастье- это когда встанешь в полный рост, крикнешь: "В атаку!", и тебе не надо оглядываться назад!»)- а с тобой и за тобой-мы,форумчане;
-счастья от того, что рядом -  твоя родная семья, что жива мама - пусть далеко, под Питером, но она есть и так ждет встречи со своею доченькой, такой любимой и маленькой ещё для неё…

И вообще - что грустить о прожитых годах? 
«Не плачь, потому что это закончилось. Улыбнись, потому что это было.» (Г.Г.Маркес)

Верь Анатольевне, она узнавала… Всё будет хорошо!

С уважением, Курочка.*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*МАРИНА!!!!!* Где найти слова, чтобы сказать всё о тебе. Да наверное, это и не надо. Столько людей знают и любят. Просто желаю тебе быть счастливой и умет быть счастливой, радоваться и уметь радоваться. А ещё сил, энергии. *С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!*

----------


## МаЛена

*Мариночка! От всей, всей, всей души поздравляю тебя с Прекрасной Датой!

В этот весенний день желаю тебе улыбок, замечательного праздничного настроения, семейного счастья, благополучия, здоровья тебе и твои близким! 

Добивайся успехов в профессиональной и общественной деятельности, оставайся при этом всегда молодой и прекрасной с неиссякаемой энергией, душевной нежностью, беззаветной преданностью, жизненной мудростью и удивительным терпением! 
С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!*

----------


## mar16

Дорогая Марина!
Хочу поздравить женщину с такими добрыми глазами, с таким добрым открытым сердцем, которое вместило столько тепла для такого огромного количества народа.
Марина, восторгаюсь, преклоняюсь перед такой замечательной женщиной!.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

*Марина!!!*
*Принимай поздравления с Дальнего Востока, с берегов Японского моря!!!*
*С Днём рождения!!!!!*
Желаем здоровья, любви и тепла, 
Чтоб жизнь интересной и долгой была, 
Чтоб в доме уют был, любовь да совет, 
Чтоб дом защищен был от горя и бед.

[IMG]http://*********org/1391731.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариночка!
слов не хватит описать моих чувств к тебе!!!!!!
ты - одна из самых потрясающих личностей, знакомство с которыми подарил мне форум, а форум подарила нам ты!!!!!!
я люблю тебя, сонечко, и от всей души желаю, чтобы все твои желания обязательно исполнились!!!!!!!!
Ты - наше ВСЁ!!!!!

----------


## Крымчанка

В далёкий Гамбург летит поздравление из солнечного Крыма!!!
Мариночку Зайкину поздравляю с юбилеем!!!



Здоровья, счастья, терпения, мудрости. 
И пусть, в твоих глазах и в душе всегда цветёт весна.

----------


## Галкатк

_Лучше нет Марины нашей!
Нет дороже нам и краше!
Несравненная Марина!
Нами очень ты ценима!
Пусть всегда с тобой успех,
Что имеешь ты у всех!
С Днем Рождения!_

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

У нас уж,день!
Сибирь не спит!
И поздавление летит.

Марина,пусть бегут года,
Но ты прекрасна,молода!

На лучший форум,наших дней,
Ты собираешь,всех друзей!

*
С Днём Рождения!!!!Здоровья!Любви!Удачи во всех начинаниях!!!*

----------


## Солнце45

Марина, поздравляю тебя с Днюхой! Уважаю очень за твое постоянное стремление сделать свою жизнь и жизнь многих людей качественнее , лучше! Благодарю Бога за возможность общаться с тобой на форуме и в реале)))) Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья! (это самое главное на мой взгляд)
А еще Марина, люблю тебя за фамилию твою, Зайкина!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Марина, поздравляю   тебя   с   самым   теплым   и   самым   ярким   праздником ,  с   Днем   рождения !
Такому замечательному администратору - самые замечательные пожелания! Искренне благодарна за твой труд, который ты вкладываешь в развитие этого прекрасного сайта!

Мы все такие разные, мы любим, спорим, ищем смысл жизни, не соглашаемся и мы вместе благодаря тебе, твоему терпению, мудрости, доброте.
Действительно, на Форуме большинство особ женского пола, а с нами, женщинами, всегда нелегко, и ты нам доказываешь, занимаешь дипломатичные позиции, ждёшь пока мы "остынем", поддерживаешь, помогаешь, уступаешь. И я иногда не понимаю, как тебе это удаётся: ответить, подбодрить, оказать профессиональную помощь!

Милая, нежная, светлая, чистая, 
Пусть в день рождения твой 
Счастье тебе улыбнется лучистое, 
Бед вереница пройдет стороной. 
Пусть никогда, никогда не кончается 
Вера твоя в наступленье весны, 
Пусть все мечты и надежды сбываются, 
Явью становятся сказки и сны...

Марина,пусть каждый день приносит повод для улыбки, которая тебе так идет...

[IMG]http://*********net/666978.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лина М.

*Мариночка, дорогая, я хоть и тамада, т.е. мастер речей и тостов, но когда праздники у людй близких, родных, хочется избегать цветистых славословий, хочется быть предельно искренней, потому что жизнь потом обязательно проверит тебя на честность...

Так вот сейчас я с полной откровенностью могу сказать, что если бы не ТЫ, форум давно бы развалился, погряз в склоках, из места встречи и обмена опытом творческих людей стал бы обыкновенным базаром...

Ты - его душа, его центр притяжения.

Лично я тебе очень благодарна за необыкновенную толерантность, мудрость, умение слушать и слышать, умение любить и ценить, дружить и восхищаться, быть сильной и доброй и справедливой. Спасибо тебе большое. 
Поздравляю с юбилеем от всего сердца и желаю всего того, что пожелали наши девчонки и чего сама ты себе желаешь.
Надеюсь на нашу встречу.
Целую.*

----------


## Вета

Летят уж поздравленья со всех сторон Земли.
Кого же поздравляют?!.. СпрОсите нас вы…
А разве вы не знаете, что есть такая Зайкина, 
Зайкина – Мазайкина! Мариною зовут!
Она – хозяйка домика с названием «ИН-КУ»!!!
И в этом самом домике счастливые, весёлые,
И все такие разные, но в тоже время страстные, 
Работой увлеченные, все ей объединённые,
Творят, мудрят, ночами не спят,
Общаются, знакомятся, друзьями становятся!
 Встречаются,  влюбляются и семьи появляются!!!
Ну, потом, конечно, детишки рождаются!!! 
Спасибо Вам, Мариночка, что есть Вы и «ИН-КУ»!!!
*Здоровья Вам – огромного!!!*
*Терпенья – бесконечного!!!*
*Любви – всепоглощающей!!!*
*Удачи – всеобъемлющей!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Владленыч

_Во как! На нескольких других ресурсах поздравил, а в родном доме, ещё не удосужился! Непорядок! 
Для начала, присоединяюсь ко всем высказываниям,  и подписываюсь, под всеми вышеопубликованными постами, в твою честь!
А от своего имени, пожелаю всего, всего, всего ... самого наилушего!
Любви, счастья и удачи!
(Я тебе, приготовил поздравление, руки, так и чешутся тебе его отправить... но, ложка дорога к обеду, надеюсь, ты его увидишь и услышишь!)
До новых встреч в реале!_

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Марина дорогая! Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!! Забегая вперёд, хочу сказать

Желаю счастья и успехов.
Смелей вперед к своей жар-птице,
Спеши за хвост ее поймать,
И чтоб на жизненных страницах
Всегда, во всём тебе блистать!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1424266m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

*Дорогая Марина,*
_я так ждала когда наступит этот день..чтоб поздравить тебя.._

_И ты получишь сегодня в этот день столько пожеланий и поздравлений, но каждое из них я уверена будет написано и сказано от чистого сердца.._
_Ты можешь считать себя счастливой..потому что в такой день со всех концов Земли тебя поздравляют и помнят..и любят.._


_Хочу и я пожелать тебе чтобы каждый НОВЫЙ день приносил тебе..прекрассный рассвет..и неповторимый закат..Ты родилась весной..в прекрасное время года..и наступили такие солнечные дни у нас в Германии..Сегодня вышла на улицу..и мысленно послала тебе..много таких солнечных лучиков..От них не появятся веснушки...они заиграют как солнечные зайчики в твоем окне..Впусти их..это от чистого сердца для тебя.._

_Пусть все добрые пожелания обязательно сбудутся..И пусть твои глаза светятся только счастьем..радостью..и любовью.._

----------


## орбит

ИЗ БЕЛОЙ РУСИ с большой любовью и почтением, к тебе Марина!

----------


## Tatiana_S

Марина, ты венец творенья  :Oj: 
Ты - сладкий сон, ты - сладкий сон.
Кричим «ура» мы твоему рожденью! :Yahoo: 
И что-то пьем, и что-то пьем… :Blush2:  :Pivo: 
Марина, ты венец творенья  :flower: 
Да, это так, да, это так. 
Ты нам нужна, ты нам нужна, 
Ты нам нужна, ты нам нужна, 
Ты нам нужна, ведь главное на свете – 
Творить вот так,  :Ok:  мечтать вот так,  :Ok: 
Дружить вот так,  :Ok:  вот так!  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Марисоль

В самом начале весны, когда еще совсем зима, но чуть ярче светит солнце, чуть звонче щебечут птицы и в душе теплеет от  ощущения пробуждения природы -  хочется сказать по-весеннему:" А знаешь, все еще будет!"  Пусть это ощущение и эти слова никогда не забываются , и что бы не случилось, пусть будут прекрасные чувства, красивые люди, удивительные проекты и радость от всего происходящего в жизни!
                                   Поздравляю, Марина! Будь счастлива!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2402047m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*МАРИНОЧКА, МИЛАЯ, СОЛНЫШКО НАШЕ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!
ПРИНИМАЙ ВСЕ САМЫЕ  ЛУЧШИЕ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ И ИСКРЕННЮЮ ЛЮБОВЬ К ТЕБЕ С УРАЛА!!!!!!!*
Мариночка, спасибо за то, что ты есть!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/1430432.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Мариночка, С   ДНЕМ   РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## tatusya

Мариночка, с Днем Рождения!  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: Принимай привет и поздравления из Украины. :Yes4:  :Yes4: Всего-всего тебе, дорогая!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Дорогая МАРИНОЧКА!!!*
*От всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения! Так многого хочется пожелать! А еще больше хочется поблагодарить! Спасибо, что ты есть! И что бы ни случилось, ты всегда помни, как ты нужна.И как любит тебя такое огромное количество людей из разных уголков Земли.Поздравляю тебя!Ураааааааааа!!!*

----------


## Ludochka-69

Мариночка! С юбилеем! 
Тебя считаем Самой  Главной –
Всегда зовешь идти  вперед.
Тебя народ ин-кушный славит
И мамой-лидером зовет!

Пусть за душевное участье,
За помощь чуткую во всём,
За доброту твою и ласку
Судьба стократ воздаст добром!

----------


## Djazi

*Калуга присоединяется к поздравлениям! Марина, цвети и пахни, оставайся всегда молодой и красивой, талантливой и щедрой, такой же жизнерадостной и любимой! Желаю простого женского счастья, здоровья и Любви!*

----------


## Tatjana

*Мариночка!*
_Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Желаю тебе всего самого светлого и доброго! Очень хотелось бы сейчас спеть для тебя что-нибудь, надеюсь наверстать_ _упущенное. С днём рождения!_

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Марина, С Днем Рождения!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вчера так и не смогла отыскать эту тему,поэтому поздравить Марину Зайкину пришлось в личку :flower: ,а сегодня у меня ещё одна Мариночка празднует свой 9 день рождения,зовут плимяшку то же Марина,так что 6 и 7 марта -день Маринок-рыбок золотых!!!
А сегодня я поздравляю всех форумчанок с наступающим 8 марта
Давным-давно это было… На заре цивилизации…
Даже раньше, на этапе зарождения человечества…
Природа была нетронутая, дикая и красивая…
Красивые перламутровые волны океанов и теплых морей.
Шелковистые дали и изумрудная свежесть долин.
Но особая красота…. Броская и ошеломляющая, это цветы.
природа кипела от дурманящей красоты цветов!
Но уже тогда была конкуренция. Спорили за первенство Нарцисс, Гладиолус, Тюльпан и Роза, Хризантема…
И продолжался тот спор много веков и тысячелетий…
Миллионы лет не могли они поделить пальму первенства.
Но как-то появилась на земле еще одна красота…
Появилась…. женщина!

----------


## Kescha

*прими мои поздравления! всего ,всего что можно пожелать
дарю тебе.будь счастлива и здорова.*

----------


## РЁВА

_Давайте выпьем,дорогие дамы,
За наши яркие красивые глаза,
Ну,а еще,пожалуй,выпьем за
Безумные и нескончаемые драмы.

За наши туфли на высоких каблуках,
Которые с ума весь день нас сводят,
За наши ножки и за тех, кого заводит
Наш маникюр на ласковых руках.

За наши волосы пора употребить,
Они шикарны!И прошу,не надо споров.
И этих бесконечных разговоров,
Что мы,девчонки,не умеем пить.

Еще пора сказать про наши нервы,
Они железные,так выпьем же за них!
За наши жизни,что мы делим на двоих,
За наших бывших,нынешних и первых!

За наши слезы,то ли еще будет!
За суету среди тяжелых будних дней,
Заботливых и нежных матерей.
За тех мужчин,что нас любили и полюбят.

За нас!Не больше и не меньше.
Мы все достойны высшей похвалы,
Бокалы наши мудростью полны,
За девочек,за девушек,за женщин!_

----------


## тапочка74

Девочки дорогие с праздником вас!!!

Для девушки в жизни немногое надо:
Чтоб в сумочке были духи и помада,
браслетик и тени, чтоб взгляд был разящий.
На пальце в кольце бриллиант настоящий.
Нарядов немного, зачем задаваться?
Чтоб за год не больше трех раз повторяться.
Чтоб кофе в постель с круасаном хрустящим.
Любви как в кино, только чтоб настоящей.
Работать, чтоб с часу, ведь утром так спиться!
А в два по домам, чтоб по ходу скупиться.
Ведь шопинг для женщин полезен безмерно –
системе центральной, моментами нервной.
В квартире достаток, под цвет глаз машина
Но главное –  умный, достойный мужчина.
Который подарит помаду и тени,
Кольцо с бриллиантом, привстав на колени.
Пригонит машину, обставит квартиру,
В любви фору даст даже Ричарду Гиру.
А если таких еще нету на свете,
То пусть хоть подарит тюльпанов букетик,
А все остальное мужскими руками
Тихонько доделают женщины сами.
С наступающим праздником!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

*САМЫЕ** КРАСИВЫЕ! ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ! НЕЖНЫЕ! ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ  ВАС  С  8 МАРТА!
ПУСТЬ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ БУДЕТ ДЛЯ ВАС СЧАСТЛИВЫМ!
 ВОСХИЩЕННЫЕ ВЗГЛЯДЫ!
ПОКЛОННИКИ!  ЦВЕТЫ! ПРИЗНАНИЯ!  И ОЩУЩЕНИЕ - ЧТО ИМЕННО ВЫ -ЛУЧШИЕ  И  ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЕ НА СВЕТЕ!*

----------


## swinging

С праздником Вас, дорогие наши женщины!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Удачи!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

ДЕВЧАТА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС, МИЛЫЕ!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1437536.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Что женщине нужно на самом-то деле,
Я более-менее вроде бы знаю,
И всё, что себе пожелать бы хотела---
Я именно этого и желаю!!!
Успехов в работе! Погоды- приятной!
Любви чистой, нежной и неоднократной!!!
Детей – разнополых, пальто- по фигуре!
Соседей в купе- что не пьют и не курят!
Волос- шелковистых! Зубов – белоснежных!
Мужей- состоятельных ,Спонсоров –нежных!
Любовников- умных! Супругов –законных!
Свекровей- живущих в другом регионе!!!
Невесток- покорных! Тарелок – помытых!
Мужей – не храпящих и на ночь побритых!!!
Коллег- не зацикленных только на бабах!
Врагов- слабосильных! Врагов- сильно слабых!
Обедов – в постель! Впечатлений – полярных!
И этих, ну, в общем, того… регулярных!!!
Чулок без затяжек! Ни дня без обновки!
Мужей – в очень длительной командировке!
Любви- обжигающей, как в сериале!
По пять сериалов- на каждом канале!
Романов- курортных ! Порывов – безумных!
Соседей и снизу, и сверху – бесшумных!
Поездок- не на огород, а на море!
Пирожных – вкусных, но чтоб без калорий!
Машин – иностранных, но руль чтобы слева!
Духов – от Диора! Цветов – ежедневно!
Намерений – разных, но лучше серьёзных!
Жилищ – пяти-комнатных и пяти-звёздных!
Заслуженный отпуск- на пляжах и волнах!
Троллейбусов – вовремя и неполных!
Билетов в автобусах – только счастливых!
Друзей- не занудных! Подруг- не ревнивых!
Стиральных машин, пылесосов, комбайнов
И функциональных, и стильных дизайнов!
Страстей- изнурительных! Трудностей – кратких!
Брильянтов- не меньше, чем 40 каратов!
Сантехники- импортной! Родов- без боли!
Проблем- ни каких! Шифоньеров- без моли!
И кажется, что-то ещё мы забыли?
А-а-а, ясно!  ЛЮБВИ!
И  сервантов- без пыли!!
И сбыться мечте- стать великой актрисой!
И женского дня- в год хотя бы раз 300!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Поздравляю всех девчат форумчанок с праздником весны! Цветите и радуйте окружающих! Заражайте мир позитивом, улыбками и прекрасным настроением! Ведь не зря называют нас Мастера Хорошего Настроения! Пусть невзгоды обойдут нас стороною!

"Желаю, что б вы все были здоровы, 
и что бы над вами 
сияло солнце ярче чем на Мадагаскаре, 
чтоб до 100 лет жили, 
чтоб горя не знали!  
И что бы ваши дети вас радовали!"

[IMG]http://*********org/1405820.jpg[/IMG]


_А еще сегодня поздравляю я, Форумчанку Лену Птицу, что несется по волнам! С днем рожденья дорогая, поздравленья от души, в распрастертые обьятья принимать скорей спеши! Пусть тебя не покидают оптимизм и классный драйв, и пошире ты на взлете свои крылышки растравь!!!!_
[IMG]http://*********org/1397628.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Дорогие мои!  Желаю как можно дольше чувствовать,что вы красивы, желанны и неотразимы!

----------


## sa-sha76

ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ХОЧУ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ САМЫХ УМНЫХ ,КРАСИВЫХ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ДЕВЧОНОК   МИРА  С НАШИМ ЧУДЕСНЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ ! 
Красивых слов, приятных снов
Цветов, цветов, еще цветов…
Внимания близких и родных
ДА, украшений золотых
Шикарных фраз, горящих глаз
Цветов еще, еще не раз
Мужчин, чтоб рядом кто-то был
Не просто был, а чтоб любил
Шикарных дней, про ночь молчу…
Чего еще сказать хочу?
Звезды на небе, самой яркой
Веселых праздников, подарков
Чтобы сбывались все  мечты…
Цветы, цветы, опять цветы
Погоды солнечной, весенней
Чтоб поднималось настроение
И повторится здесь не грех
Весны, Любви, Цветов для всех!!!

----------


## Славина

Милые девчонки!
Поздравляю всех Вас с самым лучшим праздником, праздником ВЕСНЫ!
Пусть ВЕСНА живет в ваших сердцах, в ваших мыслях и в ваших поступках.
Ведь мы призваны нести в этот мир красоту, любовь и нежность, и нести достойно.
Пусть каждая из Вас получит сегодня цветы, подарки и комплименты!
Пусть каждая из Вас будет счастлива не только сегодня, но и всегда!
Пусть никогда на ваши нежные щечки не ложатся горькие слезинки, а только слезы радости!
Будьте любимы, своими детьми, своими половинками и просто людьми!
Мира Вам и добра! С праздником!

Ну что, девчата, по-маленькой! За нас красивых! :Grin:

----------


## Анна76

C праздником ВАС, милые девочки, девушки, женщины! Пусть в душе у ВАС всегда будет Весна, а мужчины радуют своим вниманием! Хороших ВАМ заказчиков, да побольше!ВЫ лучшие! :Tender:

----------


## nanewich

Дорогие девчонки!
С праздником Вас.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Пусть в этот весенний день станет светлей от Ваших милых улыбок.
Сбудутся все ваши мечты.

----------


## Zажигалка

Милые девчата!  С Праздником вас! С новой Весной!

Пусть Счастье мчится со всех ног,
Стучит к Вам Мартовской капелью!
Добро и Радость на порог
Цветов пленительных Метелью!

Любви стремительный Поток
Пусть Половодьем разольётся,
Надежды крохотный Росток -
До Баобаба разрастётся!

Пусть будет Дружною Семья
И Дом Ваш будет Полной чашей!
Пусть Не обходят Вас Друзья,
Жизнь льётся Радугой ярчайшей!

Пусть будет Всюду, Всё, Везде,
Всегда на Высшем Пилотаже,
И Путь к мерцающей Звезде
Простой Тропинкою проляжет!

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

Девочкииииииииии! ВЕСНА!!!!! Хорошо то как! Солнышко светит :Vishenka 34: , птички поют! Желаю Вам, самые умные, самые красивые, самые талантливые, самые молодые быть еще и самыми СЧАСТЛИВЫМИ! Светите всем как весеннее солнышко, и пусть ваше сердце и душа всегда поют, как весенние птички! Никого лично не знаю, но всех люблю, обнимаю и Всех, всех целюю! :Tender:

----------


## miss olga

Девчата, с праздником вас!

Праздник весенний этот
Радует пусть цветами,
 Солнечным дивным светом,
Сбывшимися мечтами!

Мартовский тёплый ветер
пусть принесёт удачу,
Чтобы жилось на свете
Лучше в сто раз и богаче!

----------


## Масяня

> *А еще сегодня поздравляю я, Форумчанку Лену Птицу, что несется по волнам!*


Маришка - не ты одна!!!! *Лена- с днём рождения тебя*, представляю, каким самым лучшим подарком ты стала для своей мамочки в день 8 марта!!!

Все свои пожелания оставила в скайпе, а здесь ещё раз СЧАСТЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!

----------


## ЗАМИР

Милые славные девчоночки! Подружки! 
С ПРАЗДНИКом ВЕСНЫ, КРАСОТЫ, ЛЮБВИ и НАДЕЖДЫ на ЛУЧШЕЕ.
Желаю каждой из нас
Здоровья, чтобы быть активной,
И силы, чтобы слабой быть,
Немного странности капризной
И мудрости всегда любить.

----------


## МихайловА Ариша



----------


## Анатольевна

Всех наших прекрасных форумчанок, их мам, дочек и внучек, поздравляю с прекрасным весенним праздником!



Лена-Птица, Бегущая по волнам!
С днём рождения тебя! 

Ты улыбайся, радость, чаще,
Храни сердечное тепло.
Любви изведай настоящей!
Пусть будет на душе светло!

Тебе, Прекрасная Елена,
Желаю жизнь прожить без бед.
И счастья, счастья непременно
Не на один десяток лет!

И солнечных счастливых дней,
И больше преданных друзей!

----------


## uljbka

Девочки с праздником всех !

Подругам интернета


Долго думала, гадала –
Что подругам подарить?
Чтобы в женский день весенний
Им не вздумалось грустить...


Мне  хотелось бы, конечно,
Каждой, в мартовский денёк,
Подарить лесной подснежник...
Жаль, к подругам путь далёк...


И подарки дорогие
Всем послать я не могу...
Лишь слова, совсем простые,
Но душевные скажу:


«Я желаю всем Вам счастья,
Мира, радости, тепла,
Чтобы нежностью и лаской
Жизнь всегда была полна!


Чтоб Любовь Вам душу грела,
Прочь с пути ушла беда,
Чтобы в сердце боль исчезла
В этот день и навсегда!

Ведь не зря, 8 марта –
День особенный для нас!
Будьте счастливы, девчата,
Вы всю жизнь, как в этот час!

----------


## norrator

В королевстве Королев

Правят балом Королевы.

Будь ты Овен или Лев -

Здесь любой под знаком Девы.


Королевы - все подряд

Самых разных поколений -

Ловят восхищенный взгляд,

Ждут даров и поклонений.


Снисхождений не проси -

И мужской толпой-честною

Королев превозноси,

А особенно - весною!


День венценосных Дев

Каждый год бывает в марте.

Будь ты мишка или лев

Отсидеться в зоопарке


Лучше даже не мечтай -

Отправляйся на арену

И собой изображай

Дрессированную сцену.


Прыгни в обруч, покрутись,

Пробегись с горы и в гору+

Такова мужская жизнь

В эту праздничную пору.

Ну, а главное - желай

Королевам много счастья,

Кольца, бусы надевай,

Украшенья на запястья,


Платье с блеском из парчи

И чулочки из капрона,

Шубу и пер-ча-то-чки,

А поверх всего - КОРОНУ!

Милые,дорогие!прошу принять мои поздравления с празником весны,любви и красоты!От всей души желаю Вам здоровья,счастья,гармонии и солнечного настроения :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Девочки, дорогие мои!!!! С праздником весны, цветов, улыбок и любви!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/1419963.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Всем желаю хорошего весеннего настроения ! Улыбок! Семейного благополучия!!

----------


## Марина Машкова



----------


## Kescha

*Родные девочки, подружки, 
Весны вам доброй, как веснушки, 
Пусть смех струится с ваших глаз, 
Заботы пусть не старят вас, 
Работа грузом пусть не давит, 
И муж цветы почаще дарит, 
Пусть жизнь украсят ваши дети, 
И будет мир на всей планете!*






*В этот чудный, светлый час 
Я спешу поздравить Вас!
И желаю, чтобы в мире
Вас любили и ценили.
Чтоб мужчины табунами
Дружно бегали за вами
И при этом не бодались…
Чтоб надежды оправдались.
Все подарки Вам дарили,
Комплименты говорили…
Поздравляю! С праздником 8 марта!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

_Ой, ребята, кто не в курсе? У Светочки Ясниковой и Дениса Юзепольского, сыночек родился! (Для тех кто не в курсе - это молодожены на свадьбе он-лайн в Питере в прошлом году) 7 марта,в 7.50 утра, сыночка ДЕМЬЯНА,вес 3820,рост 55 см.!!!! Ура мамочке красе! Ура папе красавцУ!!!! Здоровья Демьянчику! Пусть растет послушным и талантливым как мама и папа! 
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1431291.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Галкатк

_Поздравляю Вас ,прекрасные Девочки Ин-Ку ,с праздником !
 Оставайтесь всегда самыми красивыми , любимыми,желанными и счастливыми!_

----------


## Анюша

Девочки, всех с праздником!!!!  успехов вам огромнейших, счастья необъятного, любви бесконечной!!!

----------


## Нэтл

Милые Девочки! Всех Вас поздравляю с 8 Марта! Всем здоровья, любви, семейного благополучия и, конечно же, побольше хороших клиентов и заказов! Удачи и счастья Вам!!!!!!

----------


## Juliya Star

Девочки, дорогие поздравляю вас всех с самым долгожданным весенним женским праздником! Счастья вам женского, улыбок лучистых, мужчин любящих и творческих успехов!

----------


## КовалеваСВ

* Женщины, девчонки, подруги боевые!!!
Тамадуши милые, искры озорные!!!
Пусть заказы сыпятся каждый день и час!
С праздником, хорошие, поздравляю вас!!!!!!!*

----------


## Fomkina

Всех форумчанок с праздником Весны!!!Нежности,красоты,исполнения желаний,любви!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alaska72



----------


## alaska72

> Ой, ребята, кто не в курсе? У Светочки Ясниковой и Дениса Юзепольского, сыночек родился! (Для тех кто не в курсе - это молодожены на свадьбе он-лайн в Питере в прошлом году) 7 марта,в 7.50 утра, сыночка ДЕМЬЯНА,вес 3820,рост 55 см.!!!! Ура мамочке красе! Ура папе красавцУ!!!! Здоровья Демьянчику! Пусть растет послушным и талантливым как мама и папа!


Поздравляю!

----------


## jpligunova

Дорогие девчата! Все весенние цветы для вас.................

----------


## Владленыч

_Дорогие женщины!
От всей души, поздравляю вас с праздником!!!_

----------


## Крымчанка

*marisha612*, 



> У Светочки Ясниковой и Дениса Юзепольского, сыночек родился!


УРА!!! Ребята, это, так здорово! Дети, это всё! Малышу и родителям всего самого наилучшего!!!
Ещё успеваю поздравить женскую половину домика ИН -КУ с праздником весны!!!
Будьте вечно желанны и всеми любимы,
Всегда обаятельны и неотразимы.
Глаза ваши счастьем пусть вечно сияют,
А в жизни лишь только друзья окружают.

----------


## Крымчанка

*Владленыч*,
Олег, талантливый человек, талантлив во всём! Это про тебя. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Ludochka-69

*Милые девочки!*
С весенним праздником, ура!
И шубки снять уже пора,
Прическу сделать, маникюр,
Солярий, маску, педикюр.
Подарок в праздник получить 
И целый год счастливой быть!

----------


## optimistka17

*Товарищ майор, разрешите обратиться!*
*Товарищ  майор, разрешите сказать слова поздравления по случаю Дня рождения!*
*Товарищ майор, позвольте высказать свое восхищение уменим совмещать роль дважды мамы, любящей жены , красивой женщины и талантливой ведущей.* 
*Товарищ майор, разрешите заочно подергать за уши, чтоб росло моральное и материальное благополучие!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Ура!!!!!!!!!!!Алина гуляет!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## manja

*Владленыч*, 
Спасибо большое тебе
с удовольствием послушала..
И как все же приятно ..от мужчины..получить..поздравление с праздником весны...
так и хочется..закружиться..в ритме мелодии...
Жаль что ты так далеко..нельзя по дружески обнять тебя...и сказать СПАСИБО...
Но я делаю это виртуально..и желаю тебе оставаться всегда вот таким..милым добрым...и настоящим мужчиной...
Удачи тебе... еще надеюсь..снова встретиться с  тобой...

----------


## optimistka17

*Эй, народ! Хватит спать!
Пора Оксану поздравлять
Сегодня у Сеновой -днюха
Поторопитесь....*

----------


## чижик

Калинчика и Оксану - с днём рождения!:Laie_6

Владленыч, тебе - спасибо большое! Какое замечательное поздравление!

----------


## shoymama

Алиночка,[img]http://s13.******info/025e1ed729871c44181674662438c686.gif[/img] Оксанчик![img]http://s13.******info/a2f0c07af50cc27ad6d552dd88449be3.gif[/img] 
Поздравляю вас, девочки!

----------


## natascha-sam

*ВЛАДЛЕНЫЧ,*  спасибо тебе огромное!!!!! Музыка  волшебная!!!! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!

*Калинчика и Оксан*у - с днём рождения! БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ, ЛЮБИТЕ И БУДЬТЕ ЛЮБИМЫ!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Алинка, Оксана, с именинами!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Рада знакомству в реале! Алинка, отзывчивый и позитивный ты человек!!!!!!! улыбка потрясающая! улыбайся чаще! Оксана, а тебе ничего не подходит, кроме ЗВЕЗДА! Звезди и свети дальше!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*Алинка - Калинка*, встречаюсь с тобой не первый раз, и каждый раз удивляюсь - удивительная улыбка, удивительные глаза, а какая талантливая!!!! И такая доверчиво - нежная. Желаю тебе искренне счастья, понимания, признания и чувства - Я КОРОЛЕВА, потому что ты такая и есть!!!

*Мы тебя любим!!!!*

*Сенова, Оксаньчик,* я помню твой самый первый отчёт по МИссис, в греческом стиле, уже тогда для меня ты стала открытием года. А познакомившись в реале, я могу сказать только одно, ты не ЗВЕЗДА, Ты - БОМБА!!!! Твои фишки взрывают мозг, твои танцы заряжают позитивом, твоя открытость притягивает к тебе миллионы, а ты сама - просто КРАСАВИЦА!!!!

*Мы тебя любим!!!*


*Светик и Денис* - наши первые официальные онлайновские молодожёны, ваш сынуля - это и наша гордость!!!! Мы были свидетелями на свадьбе его родителей!!! Будьте счастливы, пусть ваша семья знает, мы с вами!!!!

*Мы вас любим!!!*

----------


## Natali_T

Алиночка! Оксаночка! 
Веселые, озорные тамадушечки! От души поздравляю с днем рождения! Счастья, удачи, творческих успехов! Мы вас любим и обожаем!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Украина присоединяется к поздравлениям двум самым талантливым, красивым, креативным и неповторимым девушкам Калинчику Алинке и Сеновой Оксанке  :Ok: 

Желаю Вам огромного женского счастья, от ваших любимых мужчин море любви и ласки, а также верных надежных друзей и благодарных заказчиков!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

И я, и я ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! Моих самых любимых девочек!!!! ОКСАНА, АЛИНОЧКА!!!!! Как я вас обожаю! 

Алиночка! Ты самая лучшая свидетельница на свете! Без твоей поддержки и помощи, мне было бы оооочень тяжело на собственной свадьбе! Ты моя правая рука, твоя помощь была мне так необходима и ты всегда готова была протянуть мне свою руку! Ты просто прелестная женщина! Великолепная ведущая! Талантливая, креативная, неповторимая! К тому же ты для меня большой авторитет! И просто я тебя обожаю!!!!!


Оксанчик!!!! Ты просто прелесть! Пусть кто то боится своих конкурентов - а я горжусь тем, что рядом со мною живет и работает такая чудесная, разносторонняя и веселая девчонка - коллега! Всегда оставайся такой же непосредственной, как ребенок, талантливой и креативной! и знай ТЫ ЗВЕЗДА!!! Звезда которая зажглась и не погаснет!!! Твори и зажигай своим оптимизмом наш тухленький городок!!!!


_Девочки! Я вас ОБОЖАЮ!!!! ВЫ ЛУЧШИЕ!!!!_

----------


## Долька лимона

> Дорогие женщины!
> От всей души, поздравляю вас с праздником!!!


Владленыч... :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Барвинка

*Любимые наши, АЛИНОЧКА и ОКСАНА!!!!!
 С самым сладким вас днём- днём ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!!
 Весёлые, неповторимые, очаровательные! Оставайтесь всегда такими!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Алина, Оксана,* 


[IMG]http://*********org/1447392.gif[/IMG]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Ксюха, Алинка, я вас люблюююю, ну правда... Вы классные, вы суперские, вы лучшие.... Очень талантливые и обаятельные...... Будьте счастливы!!!!

----------


## solist64

*Калинчик и Оксана Сенова. С Днем рождения вас дорогие! Радости вам. И не только в этот день. А всегда и во всем. Главное в нашей работе. Такой трудной и непредсказуемой порой. Пусть она радует вас, а вы, в свою очередь радуйте людей!*

----------


## Жаннэт

*АЛИНА и ОКСАНА! 

 От всей души поздравляю Вас с днем  Рождения!* 

*Алинка! Желаю тебе всего только самого наилучшего: здоровья, любви, больше творческих прекрасных идей! 
 Оставайся такой же обаятельной, стильной и позитивной!
Удачи и вдохновения!* :Vishenka 33: 


*Оксана! Пусть не иссякает твоя жизненная энергия и поражающая активность, пусть твой задор всегда будет согревать окружающих тебя людей!( и нас, конечно, тоже!!!)!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## mar16

Дорогие Оксана и Алина!
С днем рождения!
Две замечательные, неповторимые, искрометные звездочки-зажигалочки  форума!
Пусть все удастся в жизни, в творчестве!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*СПАСИБИЩЕ ВАМ*.. *Мои любимые* *барбарики все скажут за мен*я
]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

только с ролью в клипе проблема.. Я кто?? Или хрюшка..или тот самый Лелик. но хрюша ближе :Taunt:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

*Алиночка!!! Оксаночка!!!! С днём рождения, дорогие девочки!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1505595.gif[/IMG]

----------


## SERGTAMADA

Алиночка поздравляю тебя с днюхой. Хочу пожелать тебе радости побольше от деток твоих,любви  побольше от мужа ощущать и почаще. И побольше хороших клиентов и поменьше на свадьбах ДОСТОЕВСКИХ. Цём.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Алина!!! Оксана!!!*
*С днём рождения вас!!! Вы - такие разные, но обе такие классные!!!
*

----------


## Крымчанка

Замечательных, чудесных, талантливых, позитивных тамадушечек* Алиночку и Оксаночку с днём рождения!!!*Счастья, любви, здоровья. 
Радуйте и дальше своих заказчиков и нас своим профессионализмом.

----------


## Лерченок

Алиночка!!! С днем рождения! Как здорово, что в один прекрасный весенний день ты появилась на свет. Пусть твои глаза всегда сияют улыбкой, хорошего настроения и сбычи мечт!!!

----------


## Раюшка

С удовольствием поздравляю наших золотых Рыбок - Алинку и Оксанку! :-))))))))
Будьте просто счастливыми, просто здоровыми, просто.... просто будьте!!!!! :Yahoo: 

А ещё спешу сообщить всем радостную новость из Одессы.
11 марта Жанна и Кирилл стали бабушкой и дедушкой, вот!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok: 
С чем хочу поздравить от всей души!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Раюшка

Люди добрые, если мне не изменяет память, сегодня у Рыбки-тамадушки день рождения?! :-)
Светочка!.... Ну, ты в курсе.....  :Yahoo:  Солнце наше форумное... :Smile3:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

_СВЕТОЧКА-Рыбка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ _ 

[IMG]http://*********org/1528282.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

ТанечкаВВ еще пол часа именинница! поздравляю от души, веселись, расти, пляши! Радуй всех людей вокруг, наш любимый славный друг!!! Танюха, мы тебя любим!!!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Девочки, спасибо за поздравления!!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Я имела счастье поздравить Рыбку с Днем рождения лично(для этого специально в Черкассы ездила) 
Но вот сейчас поняла, что не сделала главное- не подергала Светика за уши.. Эх, растяпа я , растяпа*.
*А знаете ли вы, что...* *Сегодня же у Раюшки День рожденья!
 Есть повод поднять бокал за Раюшку-хохотушку, за юморную одесситочку.
 Будь здорова и счастлива, милая....*

----------


## Раюшка

> *Я имела счастье поздравить Рыбку с Днем рождения лично(для этого специально в Черкассы ездила) 
> Но вот сейчас поняла, что не сделала главное- не подергала Светика за уши.. Эх, растяпа я , растяпа*.
> *А знаете ли вы, что...* *Сегодня же у Раюшки День рожденья!
>  Есть повод поднять бокал за Раюшку-хохотушку, за юморную одесситочку.
>  Будь здорова и счастлива, милая....*


Тихо-тихо-шаааа....
У мну ДР 16-го.... :-)))))))
Так шо поздравлять пока не надА, а желать здоровья можно круглогодично, за это - спасибо. :-)

----------


## optimistka17

Эх, видать память девичья подкачала... Тороплюсь жить
 Плохо за датами слежу... :Grin:

----------


## tatusya

Милые мои девчушки, :Blush2:  Танюшка ВВ, Оксанка СЕнова, Алинушка, Света Рыбка! Хоть и с опозданием, но все же... Разрешите мне поздравить вас с Днем рождения!!!!!Я вас люблю и хочу для вас много и бесплатного.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Тихо-тихо-шаааа....
> У мну ДР 16-го.... :-)))))))
>  )


 таки да, шестнадцатое марта наступило, и можно далеко не тихо, а очень даже громко орать на весь Форум,- *Раюшка, с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Раюшка*,* с днём рождения!!!!! Таки будьте счастливы, дамочка!!!!!*

----------


## Раюшка

Спасибочки, Людочка, Алёнка, очень приятно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Smile3:

----------


## bulya

*Девочки Оксана, Светик, Раюшка с праздником!!!!* Здоровья крепкого, блеска в глазах и интересных заказов!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

АААААА, все так увлеклись отчётами в Питерской теме, что совсем забыли, что в теме поздравлялка не хватает главного поздравления

У МАЗАЙКИНОЙ ВЕДЬ ЮБИЛЕЙ!!!!! МАРИШКА - С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ТЕБЯ. ты удивительный человек, в тебе сочетается так много и от этого ты неповторима. мы тебя очень любим, ценим твою заботу о всех нас, ты при этом о себе тоже не забывай, ладно?!

Миллионы поцелуев пусть согреют тебя!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Коллеги ВСЕХ с профессиональным праздником!!!С днём работника культуры!!!Семейного счастья, творческого вдохновения, энергичных возможностей, морального удовлетворения и благосостояния!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Тссссссс..... Я потихонечку, т.к ещё рано. Но 27 я буду слушать стук колёс в поезде. Если она сюда залетит раньше времени, вы ей скажите кыш-кыш. Договорились? Слова поздравления говорить не буду раньше времени. Она и так знает.  :Grin:  А вот ссылочку дам. *КУРИЦА, не смотреть до 27!!!!!*  :Grin: 
http://video.mail.ru/mail/veternamerenja/12/29.html

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********net/787661.gif[/IMG]
 Танюшка, поздравляю!
 Здоровья тебе, счастья и удачи!
 Спасибо тебе за  доброту и теплое уютное место под крылышком!

----------


## Олеч

Раз начали поздравлять...я присоединюсь!
Танюшечка*, ты очень светлый и добрый человек! Об этом знают многие.Я тебе лишь пожелаю оставаться такой же!!!Не смотря ни на что!* 
[IMG]http://*********net/845828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Долька лимона

С рождением тебя, Курочка!!! 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Татьяна-КУрочка, с Днём рождения!!!!! У нас идёт дождь....Пусть этот дождь смоет все неприятности и невзгоды и завтрашний день будет светел и лучист!!!!!*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[IMG]http://s16.******info/dc48ae96dc7182191645fa602e7e3b18.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/835127.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/854479.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/73881.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/914327.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/899527.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## татьяна 73

Учитель наш,советчик и подруга
Отзывчивый ,родной,душевный человек
Прими в свой юбилей мои признанья 
Пожеланья здоровья и любви
Живёшь умело,цельно и красиво
Заботой обогрев своих цыплят
Хочу чтобы Господь был щедр с тобою
И настоящего мужчину в награду дал
Ценю ,люблю и уважаю,горжусь ,что в одной местности с тобой живу
Ещё раз поздравляю,будь счастлива и я тебя люблю!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*ДОРОГАЯ ТАНЕЧКА-КУРОЧКА, ТЕЗКА!*
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ*

*[IMG]http://*********net/815018.gif[/IMG]*

*НАДЕЮСЬ НА ВСТРЕЧУ ПО АДРЕСУ*

*[IMG]http://*********net/812970.jpg[/IMG]*

----------


## Медведик

*Танюша! Лапушка ты наша!!!! Как родник с чистой и живительной влагой, всем жаждущим и страждущим ты даёшь напиться... Обогреваешь и утешаешь, веселишь и поддерживаешь. Ты очень редкий Человек! Спасибо судьбе и форуму за знакомство и личные встречи. Люблю тебя всей душой!!! 

С ДНём рождения тебя дорогая!!!!! Будь счастлива!!!*

----------


## sa-sha76

*МИЛАЯ  ТАНЕЧКА… ДОБРАЯ КУРОЧКА ..
. КАК ЖЕ НАМ ВСЕМ С ТОБОЙ ПОВЕЗЛО
 ВСЕХ ТЫ СОГРЕЕШЬ, ВСЕМ ВСЁ ПОДСКАЖЕШЬ 
ТОЛЬКО  ЖИВЁШЬ ЖАЛКО ТЫ ДАЛЕКО 
 МЫ БЫ СОБРАЛИСЬ  НЕЖДАННО- НЕГАДАННО
В ГОСТИ К ТЕБЕ ЗАВАЛИЛИСЬ ГУРТОМ
БЫЛИ БЫ СЛЁЗЫ И БЫЛИ ОБЪЯТИЯ 
 ЧАЮ  НАВЕРНОЕ  ПИВНУЛИ. С ТОРТОМ
ВОТ  ОСТАЁТСЯ ПИСАТЬ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ
 И ОТПРАВЛЯТЬ ЕГО НА ФОРУМ  ПОТОМ.*

_С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ 
 НАША СОЛНЕЧНАЯ, ОБАЯТЕЛЬНАЯ И ПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНАЯ,  НАША ДОБРАЯ И ТЕРПЕЛИВАЯ..НАША  ТРУЖЕННИЦА !
С ЮБИЛЕЕМ_

----------


## РЁВА



----------


## Колесо

Родная,дорогая,любимая моя Курочка, тезка моя, с днем рождения!!!! Благодарю наш форум за то,что узнала тебя(пусть пока виртуально,но я не теряю надежды на реальную встречу).Ты редкий человек! Ты - душа нашего форума! Под твоим крылом согрелись многие новобранцы,с тобой легко и уютно, именно тебе хочется поведать свои тайны,с тобой хочется поделиться всем наболевшим и услышать твои мудрые советы. Люблю тебя! Пожалуйста всегда оставайся такой какая ты есть!!! Здоровья,личного счастья и спокойствия за близких тебе людей!

----------


## приветик1999

*Танечка! Курочка наша! 
Дорогая моя, от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!!! 
Спасибо за то, что ты всегда понимаешь, спасибо за то, что ты всегда поддерживаешь, спасибо за твою бесконечную доброту и заботу!!!!!!!!! 
А этот букет- светлый и нежный, как ТЫ, пусть подарит тебе улыбку и мою теплоту!*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

С удовольствием присоединяюсь к поздравлению форумчанок! И пусть мы лично не знакомы, но это именно тот человечище ради которого хочется поехать на край света что бы обнять,передать ту теплоту, которую можно испытывать к тому кого не разу не видел.И я уверена, Татьяна ответит взаимностью, потому, что у неё бооольшое сердце и добрые мысли, поэтому, всё что она делает, делает с добротой! *ТАНЮША, Курочка наша с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!*
Я хочу пожелать тебе Маленьких Радостей!
Чашку ароматного кофе, сваренного НЕ тобой... Неожиданного телефонного
звонка от старого, доброго друга... Зелёных светофоров по дороге на
работу или за покупками... Я желаю тебе приятных мелочей, от которых
радуется сердце... Самой короткой очереди в магазине... Хорошей песни по
радио, которой хочется подпевать... Ключей - как раз там, где ты их положила... 
Я желаю тебе счастливых дней; превосходных, маленьких - на один укус - моментов счастья, которые дарят тебе удивительное ощущение того, что тебе везёт!
Друг мой,желаю тебе *Мира, Счастья,  Радости* !!!

----------


## Zажигалка

Любимая, мудрая, добрая, заботливая наша КУРОЧКА, человек  с золотой душой и большим сердцем! 
 С днем Рождения тебя, с Юбилеем!  
 Дай Бог тебе всего самого доброго и хорошего!  Пусть все тепло своей души, которое ты даришь людям, возвращается, умноженное в 1000 раз!	
Самые заветные твои  желания –
Пусть обязательно сбудутся…
Самые чудесные события –
Пусть непременно произойдут…
Самые радостные ожидания –
 Пусть подарит судьба…
Все самое замечательное
Случится именно с тобой!
Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!
 Будь здорова! Пусть в жизни у тебя будет все на большую ПЯТЕРКУ! Спасибо тебе, что  ты есть на свете! 
Обнимаю тебя, такую знакомую и незнакомую, такую близкую  и далекую!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

http://cs12596.vkontakte.ru/u8959084...s_d24bc4e7.jpg] 
Татьяну- Курица,   С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Здоровья, счасться, светлого неба, ласкового солнца, исполнение мечты!!!

----------


## Вета

*Танюшечка-красотушечка, наша дорогая, родная Курочка!!!
С твоим праздником!!! С Днём рождения!!!
Ты под крылышком своим всех нас согреваешь!!!
Добротой и мудростью на путь истинный наставляешь!!!
Даже я стихами (почти) заговорила,
Вот тебе послание (почти что) сочинила!
Для нас теперь нет расстоянья, я знаю - ты рядом,  
И это - приятно!  
Здоровья тебе, золотой человечек!!!
(Ты слышишь, как бьются все наши (форумские) сердечки?!..)
Удачи, Успехов, Любви, Преклоненья, богатых клиентов… 
И ещё… много денег!!!
Чтоб всё что хотелось -  всегда покупалось!
Чтоб всё исполнялось!И вновь, чтоб мечталось!!!
 Надеюсь, смеяться ты будешь, конечно,  (над этим моим для тебя сочиненьем)
Валяй!.. Но негромко, а то – неприлично!!! 
Я всё же старалась и вот…от души!!!
*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Галкатк

:flower:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f   
*[COLOR="magenta"]Танюша -Курочка!Любимая,солнечная,искрометная радостью и весельем!Поздравляю тебя!Оставайся всегда такой,какая ты есть-самая лучшая!!!!*[/COLOR][IMG][IMG][IMG]

----------


## Маргоshа

ТАНЮША!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Ты многое прошла в этой жизни, многого достигла. Но твои глаза.... они всегда искрятся радостью и задором, душа поет! Хочется пожелать тебе море любви и счастья, самого обыкновенного!

----------


## Сильва

Танечка-Курочка, с Днём рождения! Здоровья тебе большого, терпенья великого, радости женской, творческих удач!!!!! 
А это мы у тебя в инкубаторе

----------


## sokolixa

Курочка, дорогая!
Пусть тебе всегда, везде и со всеми будет так же тепло, уютно, 
душевно и надёжно, как и нам с тобой!
И пусть к тебе прилетит много-много букетов!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Искренне от всей души поздравляю милую Танюшу!Как хорошо жить на свете,зная,что есть такие люди,как ты.И не просто есть,а рядышком.Здоровья тебе.И ещё желаю розы-в постели,шампанское-на теле,любовь-без канители и мужика-при деле!Счастья тебе,дорогая ты наша!

----------


## Вятушка

Танечка, поздравляю тебя искренне от всей души с Днём Рождения!!! Ты очень редкая женщина, женщина в самом полном смысле этого слова!

Будь самой весёлой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй и строгой и слабой и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется всё, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Дорогую, любимую Танечку, спешу поздравить с Юбилеем! Живи долго, легко и радостно, не зная бед. Пусть глаза твои всегда светятся счастьем и окружают только добрые люди. 
            Обнимаю, целую и очень скучаю.

[IMG]http://*********net/832508.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Таня, с днем рождения от всего сердца поздравляю.

http://files.mail.ru/6G1SBH

Трудно представить форум без Татьяны. Таня-  душа форума, покорившая меня своей добротой, создающая домашнюю теплую обстановку, всем помогающая, очень много знающая… Таня, спасибо за доброту и заботу, поддержку и понимание

[IMG]http://*********net/808945.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Танечка!*



*От всей души прими этот букет и наши пожелания!*





Жаль,что нет возможности преподнести это лично!! Семья Ивановых

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

[IMG]http://*********net/829190m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/819974m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/811782m.gif[/IMG]

с ОГРОМНЫМ УВАЖЕНИЕМ ЮЛИЯ

----------


## alaska72

*Танечка,курочка!)С днём рождения Вас! Радости Вам,тепла и добра!*[IMG]

----------


## Иньчик

Все женщины в этом году-кошечки!Поздравление от Мур-Мурлыки.Пушистости и нежности тебе Танюлечка!

----------


## syaonka

Танюшечка-красотулечка! Курочка наша любимая! От всей души поздравляю тебя!!!!! Ты самый замечательный человечек!!!!
Милая, нежная, светлая, чистая,
Пусть в этот день, когда ты родилась,
Счастье тебе улыбнется лучистое,
Бед и печалей минует напасть.
Пусть никогда, никогда не кончается
Вера твоя в наступленье весны,
Пусть все мечты и надежды сбываются.
Явью становятся сказки и сны

Желаю как небо огромного счастья,
Как солнце - горячей и вечной любви,
Пусть в дни непогоды, дождя и ненастья
В душе твоей вечно поют соловьи.
Пусть дни твоей жизни текут безмятежно,
Пусть счастье сверкает, как солнечный луч,
И пусть оно будет так чисто, так нежно,
Как солнце весною, смещенное туч.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Нашу милую Курочку, поздравляю с днем рождения! Счастья и здоровья тебе, радости побольше. Добра, которого и так хватает на нас всех! Пусть никогда над твоею головою не сгущаются тучи негатива! Пусть тебе всегда будет тепло от любви окружающих людей! Пусть если слезки - то от счастья, а смех - от всего сердца! Танечка, я тебя ооочень сильно люблю! Привет от Антона!!!!! :016:  :069:  :079:  :015:  :056:  :052:  :062:

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Танюша! С Днем рождения!
Счастья,добра,событий, радостных глаз и фейерверка эмоций!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/848673.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Уважаемая, палочка-выручалочка Танюша! С Днём рождения!!!
 От всего сердца только светлых и добрых пожеланий!
Спасибо тебе огромное!!!*

----------


## Shusteer

** ТАНЕЧКУ КУРОЧКУ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* НЕ УДИВИТЕЛЬНО ЧТО ТАКАЯ ВЕЧНО ЮНАЯ ОСОБА РОДИЛАСЬ ВЕСНОЙ* :Kez 09:

----------


## Масяня

ТАНЮШЕЧКА!!!! Дорогая, поздравляем от нашей семьи тебя с праздником!!! Мы тебя очень любим, а ещё, МЫ ЖЕ ЕЩЁ С ТОГО, ЮККСКОГО ПЕРИОДА, ПЕСЧАНЫХ СТРАНСТВИЙ, поэтому знаем, какая ты мягонькая, душевная, прикольная, клёвая и т.д. и т .п. Желаем тебе вот это озорство сохранять долго - долго!!! Мы - это Санька Сэкс, я, и МИшанька, и конечно, Катруся, она ведь вас всех знает!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Dju

*Татьянка!* 
Человечек с ангельским сердцем, прими поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!

----------


## vlada 05

*ТАНЕЧКА,  прими  пожелания  любви  и  счастья!!!*


[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/850718m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]
 Пусть  этот  мир  будет  так  же  щедр    к  тебе,  как  и  ТЫ! ,  
Каждый  новый  день   будет     обаятельно   неповторим,  как  и   ТЫ!!, 
 Судьба   будет  нежна  и  заботлива,  как    ТЫ!!!. 

Чтобы  не  утонула    в  море _ Улыбок,  Любви  и  Обожания_  высылаю  тебе  надежного капитана.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/814865m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]



 Будь  умницей  -  потеряй  сегодня  голову!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Танюша,  с днем рождения!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Весь день набрасываю круги возле компа и все не решаюсь написать Танюше- Курочке поздравление. Почему? Да потому что боюсь штампов, боюсь плохо выраженной мысли.
*Ведь Танюша у нас - особенная*. И поздравлять ее надо особенно.
Знаете, а за годы существования Форума как не крути, а внутри даже одного раздела сформировались свои коаллиции Кто-то с кем - то дружит Кто-то дружит против кого-то. Кто-то упорно ставит отдельные личности в игнор. Кто-то пытается создать себе имя, раздувая скандалы.Кто-то как ребенок восторгается Форумом и не хочет замечать подводных камней.
 Это по сути , нормально.
Чувства невозможно подогнать под придуманные кем-то правила.
 Но есть на Форуме один Человек, у которого Очень большое количество друзей и нет ни то что врагов, а нет недоброжелателей.
*Это наша любимая  палочка - выручалочка, наша мамочка Курочка.* Для каждого из нас она находила доброе слово. Могла корректно одернуть, могла подтолкунуть(дать этот самый *волшебный пенедель* ) и включить у каждого из нас - второе дыхание.
 И потому *мне очень хочется, чтоб Танюша в свой день рождения ощутила сполна , как мы все её любим*( после ролика Иры Ветерка, кажется, что и добавить-то нечего)
*Береги себя ,дорогая.* 
Ты нужна своей дочери, ты нужна детям на работе, ты нужна всем нам. *И ты нужна себе!* *С Днем рождения* , говорю тебе в который раз 
*Будь счастлива , Татьяна!* И надеюсь- до встречи!
*Живи и дальше, зажигая огонь души!*

----------


## maknata

Вся Донецкая делигация в лице Макнаты, Татуси, Булички, Люси,_ Иры_, Инчик 0811 поздравляют Красавицу, Умницу, Спортсменку,Активистку,Вумницу, Любимицу, и оч.оч.Хорошего ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩА,и просто красивую и добрую Кувачку с Днем рожденища!
  Мы тебя любим и желаем! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

> Ведь Танюша у нас - особенная. И поздравлять ее надо особенно.


Полностью согласна с Людмилой, даже слёзы навернулись на глазах , как всё правильно сказано.
ТАТЬЯНА - КУРОЧКА,милая. (не могу подобрать слова, волнуюсь очень) Ты всегда поддерживаешь, любишь по своему каждого( и "новенького и старенького")Я тебя очень люблю и уважаю.Здоровья, удачи, исполнения желаний. Вот тебе милый,нежный букет
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/833328.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Танечка! С днем Рождения! Очень много тебе пожеланий сегодня и пусть все эти теплые слова от друзей обязательно сбудутся. Сбудутся все твои мечты и желания!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Таню Курочку поздравляю!!!  Присоединяюсь ко всему потоку Любви и Уважения, который сегодня направлен к самой сердечной форумчанке!

Таня!  Спасибо за то, что ты есть такая искренняя, озорная, очень верная и мудрая!!

Дай Бог тебе Здоровья и Счастья, Радости и Изобилия!! Творчества и Благополучия!!!

Целую и обнимаю!!  Пью за твое здоровье чай из той кружки, которую ты нам подарила.  (Да-да, нам!  Это теперь любимая кружка нашей семьи!  Нарасхват!)

С Днем рождения!

----------


## Окрыленная

*Я знаю Курочку недавно,
Но в ней тепла- бескрайний океан,
Таланта и того подавно,
Не хватит охватит меридиан!
Она и айсберг и лавина,
Она цунами, легкий ветерок,
Но под ее крылом согреться можно половине,
Всем тем, кто в этом мире слаб иль одинок!*
_Танюша, Танечка, Татьяна,
Я поздравляю от души,
Ты просто ЧУДО, без изъянов,
Ты просто соткана из ласки и любви!_

----------


## Людмила ZUM

_Поздравляю с Днем Рождения, дорогая   Танюшка-Курочка!
Здоровья тебе желаю, да никогда не хмуриться!
Улыбаться, наслаждаться!
Отдохнуть успеть стараться...
Возможно,ждет какой-то фараон, когда его потянет в сон...
К нему красавица придет...и сказку на ночь  "пропоет":
"Как  жила была на свете Курочка, которая за всех волнуется,
которая может спеть,сплясать, сочинить, но главное-
ОНА УМЕЕТ ЛЮБИТЬ!_

----------


## ПЧЕЛКА

Милая Танюшка! Я редкий гость на форуме и видимся мы с тобой только на Питерских Тамадеях.  Но каждый раз встречаешься с тобой, как с родным и близким человеком. От тебя исходит любовь, забота, желание помочь и поддержать. Спасибо тебе, что ты есть, спасибо за доброту, которую носишь в своем сердце и даришь её людям!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:

----------


## mar16

Дорогая Таня!
Много хочется в этот день тебе сказать, а главное признаться в любви такой прекрасной и неповторимой женщине!
Как здорово, что твой день рождения приходится на весну, да еще в честь твоего появления на свет учредили в этот день - Международный день театра.
По другому быть не может.... Помнишь, в детстве мы смотрели французскую комедию "Человек-орекстр", так вот, ты для меня Человек-театр....
Когда впервые зашла на форум, то читая посты, неосознанно отметила в своей голове тех, у кого город находится поближе к Казани.... 
Я, конечно, сразу обратила внимание на Курицу, у которой было написано "Скобаристан". Неуч, я не знала, что надо обратить внимание на первый слог-скоба",
а я обратила внимание на последний слог- "тан". Чувствуешь, какая у меня была ассоциация- ТатарсТАН, БашкиросТАН. По простоте душевной я подумала, что ты из наших краев..... есть большая вероятность- а вдруг пути-дороги пересекутся.
Я обожала твои посты, ждала твоих новых стихов, восхищалась, как ты тут же приходишь всем на помощь.
Таня, у меня замечательная учительница по литературе была, она нас приучала, что каждую свою мысль мы должны потом подкрепить цитатой классика............, вот ты для меня и стала классиком, ктоторого хочется всегда цитировать.

Цитата твоя первая - "Земля круглая", я ее часто упоминаю теперь.
Какой счастье, что земля действительно круглая, и я увидела тебя в Казани.
Я представляла увидеть солидную умную даму (просто ты настолько для меня была недосягаемой, просто небожителем каким-то)....
А приехала такая хохотушка, такая хулиганка..... Все мы любим анекдоты..... Многие интересно могут рассказать анекдот....
 Но только ты из каждого анекдота делаешь маленький спектакль, мгновенно перевоплощаясь.
Столовая в Райволе у меня не будет ассоциироваться со шведским столом, с большим выбором блюд, а будут вспоминаться анекдоты для более приятного аппетита, например анекдот про акуленка.

Цитата вторая (твоя и Маркеса)- радуйся, что это было.
Таня, действительно, не грущу, радуюсь, вспоминая.
Летом, когда провожала тебя на вокзале, про себя подумала, что жалко, такие большие расстояния у нас в России. Где вероятность, что сможешь преодолеть их.
А вот преодолели, мы с тобой встретились на Московской в Питере..... Ну кто так проектирует выходы из метро, что один выход от другого находится чуть ли не в километре.... Представляю, что про меня подумали прохожие, когда я бросилась их спрашивать- где стоит Ильич? А его палец показывал на то место, куда Таню привез автобус из Пскова.
Новое поколение не знает нашего Ильича, только третий человек показал, где стоит Ленин.

А потом ехали в метро, болтали, смеялись, боялись, что пропустим свою станцию.
Общение с тобой, Таня, такой праздник души.
Я не представляю, как ты все успеваешь. Работа, проведение праздников, дети, мама, сестра......
На форуме, где тысячи зарегистрированных, нет , наверное, ни одного такого, кому бы  ты не помогла. Причем, не надо напрямую к тебе обращаться.
Ты только прочитаешь, поймешь, что можешь или подсказать, или что-то отправить- и уже это все сделано. Для меня загадка, у тебя не 24 часа в сутках?
Ты женщина с таким открытым и добрым сердцем, и ник у тебя необычный- Курочка, и на форуме ин-ку не зря получилось (это не совпадение), что ты всех 
встречаешь, обогреваешь в ИНКУбаторе.

Таня, я с таким нетерпением жду на ленте в Одноклассниках твои сообщения, их с таким удовольствием цитирую. Представляешь, я так смеялась над
"хорошо , когда над тобой смеются....", процитировала одной нашей сотруднице. Ей так , видимо, понравилась эта фраза, что когда она отмечала на работе свой юбилей, она начала его с этого высказывания.
Я же говорила, что ты наш живой классик.
А самое главное, что я еще хотела тебе сказать. Сто лет назад, в школе, моя чаша весов колебалась-то точные науки перевешивали, то моя любимая литература.Так долго у меня была сплошная математика с ее логикой.....
Таня, ты меня вернула к литературе....Я уже не смогу прочитать наизусть ни одно стихотворение, но как хорошо слушать человека, который с любовью и актерским мастерством декламирует...
Восторгаюсь тобой, ты можешь по памяти , не вспоминая, к месту прочитать...
Таня, у меня слезы сразу на глазах, когда я вспоминаю, как мы с тобой стояли на высоком холме в Елабуге, среди огромных сосен, и ты читала стихи своей любимой Марины Цветаевой
Но только не стой угрюмо,
Главу опустив на грудь,
Легко обо мне подумай,
Легко обо мне забудь.
А когда сильно достают дурацкие дела, когда про себя, когда и вслух могу прочитать: "На что мы тратим жизнь.."
Таня, сеголня одно хочется тебе сказать-
Спасибо, что ты есть!
Спасибо тебе за твое доброе и открытое сердце!
Таня, земля круглая, еще посчастливится встретиться с тобой!
[IMG]http://*********net/795501m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/804719m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/833390m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Милый и родной Человек! Золотая Курочка! Самая лучшая Женщина на планете Земля! МегаДобрейшая и МегаПростоОченьХорошая Танюша! Я очень горжусь, что знаю тебя, что лично знакома, что обнималась даже с тобой! Твой голос, твою улыбку невозможно забыть. А твое тепло обогревает многих, в том числе и меня. В таких случаях никогда не хватает слов. Не могут они выразить все чувства, которые я испытываю сейчас, когда пишу для ТЕБЯ поздравления...
Поэтому просто поздравляю тебя, желаю здоровья и радости. Пусть та Любовь, которую ты отдаешь, вернется к тебе в десятикратном размере. Чтобы Муза твоя всегда была при тебе, чтобы близкие твои были здоровы, и радовали тебя! Целую! Свети, моя родная Танюша!*

----------


## Ludochka-69

*ТАНЕЧКА – КУРОЧКА*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
Всего самого, самого лучшего, светлого и  побольше! 
Люблю, целую, обнимаю!
Каждое мгновение - счастливой быть желаю!
[IMG]http://*********net/813948.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

ТАНЮШКА! ТЕСКА! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
ПУСТЬ СБУДУТСЯ ТВОИ МЕЧТЫ!
И ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ТО , О ЧЕМ МЕЧТАЕШЬ
ПОДАРКОМ СТАНЕТ С ВЫСОТЫ!

Я , ЗДЕСЬ НОВИЧОК, НО ДУМАЮ , ЧТО ВСТРЕТИВ ТЕБЯ, МЫ СТАЛИ БЫ НЕПРЕМЕННО ДРУЗЬЯМИ! 
ВСЕГДА ЦЕНИЛА ТЕХ, КТО ПРОТЯГИВАЕТ РУКУ ПОМОЩИ И ОБЪЕДИНЯЕТ ЛЮДЕЙ ПО ИНТЕРЕСАМ! СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ, ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ!

----------


## Гвиола

Милая Танюша! Дорогой мой человек!ПОздравляю тебя с Юбилеем!Ты первая, с кем я познакомилась на форуме (тогда ещё МСК), ты тот человек,кто безвозмездно тратил своё драгоценное время на помощь мне! Ты та,которая раскрыла мне душу твоих ребятишек!Жаль,что теперь мы редко общаемся,потому что "детишек" у тебя прибавилось,ещё добавились форумские новички, и я уже не в праве отнимать твоё драгоценное время! Но я по-прежнему жду тебя в гости,люблю за твою открытость,женственность,душевность! Желаю тебе всего,что ты сама пожелаешь! Ты достойна всех благ мира!!!


Спасибо,что ты есть!!!

----------


## julia2222

Чем старше Женщина – 
тем больше преимуществ. 
Она мудрей, хитрее и нежней. 
И четче знает, что ей в жизни нужно, 
И юной деве не сравниться с ней...
...И в 30 «с хвостиком», вступая в совершенство, 
Стряхнув усталость напряженных лет, 
Почувствовать душевное блаженство Гармонии, 
Цены которой нет! 

*Танюшенька- Курочка наша дорогая! С Днём рождения!!! Присоединяемся мы с Евой-праздник к неиссякаемому потоку светлых пожеланий в честь твоего юбилея. Говорят, настоящей женщине всегда 30 с месяцами. А сколько месяцев — это её тайна!!! Искренне удивляемся и радуемся твоей неуёмноё энергии, желанию всё познать и всё постичь, везде успеть и всем помочь. Спасибо тебе, дорогой наш человек, всего тебе самого светлого, и, конечно же, до новых встреч!!!* :Ok: 

Пусть будет чистой жизнь, как форосские зори!!!
И лучезарной, как о РАЙВОЛЕ мечты,
И лёгкой, как волна в Одесском море,
И самой яркой, как в Челнах цветы.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Как в Песчаном облака — красивой, нежной,
Весёлой, как под Питером родник!
Тепло друзей, и встретиться надежда
Пусть согревают каждый миг!!!

*Танюша! С Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********net/801436.jpg[/IMG]

фото с сегодняшнего юбилея. Справа-зять(муж сестры), слева-племянник...

*ВСЕМ моим друзьям-реальным и виртуальным-огромное спасибо за то, что своими пожеланиями и доброй энергетикой  на расстоянии и через экран что Вы продлеваете мою жизнь!!!*

----------


## Галкатк

*[SIZE="3"][COLOR="blue"]Поздравляю Маргошеньку-Ритусю с ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!счастья,здоровья,любви тебе ,прекрасный,талантливый,сердечный,отзывчивый человечек !![/SIZE][/COLOR]*

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Ритуля! Маргошик! Поздравляю от все души!  Необыкновенный человек,  красавица, душа! Я тя лю! Будь счастлива и любима!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Маргоша, Риточка! Светлый позитивный человечище! как я рада знакомству с тобою! от всей души желаю никогда не огорчаться никогда не болеть, быть богатой и красивой, быть удачливой, счастливой! Пусть на твоём жизненном пути тебе встречаются только добрые отзывчивые и понимающие люди! Пусть любят тебя твои родные  уважают и считаются с тобою твои друзья!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Маргоша! Ритхен!!!!! С Днём рождения тебя!!!!! Удачи, здоровья, счастья!!!!*

----------


## Олеч

*Маргоша!!!*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!*Пусть твоя жизнь будет всегда яркой и насыщенной!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/827113.gif[/IMG]

----------


## norrator

Дорогая Маргошечка!От всей души поздравляю с празником Дня Рождения!Я сам петь не умею,попросил соседа)))

----------


## manja

*Дорогая  Татюшка..*
*Курочка*
прости что не сразу поздравила тебя с днем рождения...так бывает в нашей жизни иногда приходит что то...неведомо откуда и неожиданно...
Но ведь говорят в народе, что лечше поздно чем никогда...потому позволь мне..опираясь на это высказывание поздравить тебя...и еще чтобы и мои пожелания..долетели к тебе..и примчались к тебе в эти весенние дни...
Сколько пожеланий ты получила в этот день..сколько добрых слов...Но ведь не зря так устроено, что чем больше мы желаем счастья..здоровья, радостных минуток в жизни, тем быстрей это все исполнится...
И наверняка в свой юбилей ты почувствовала этот позитив...и добрые прожелания...
Прими от меня и моего мужа..весь свет солнечного дня...и первые листики зеленые которые распускаются..
Здорово, что вся ВЕСНА для тебя...посмотрив окно..и улыбнись...
и пусть каждый день твой будет наполнен удачей..и светом солнечного дня...

----------


## GlazOlga

Ритуля-Маргошенька! 
Поздравляю с днем рождения! 
Удачи, счастья и везения!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Пусть в семье любовь и лад, 
Каждый бесконечно рад,
Кто общается с тобой
Ты моторчик огневой, 
Здесь  на форуме ин-ку,
Тебе на ушко прошепчу,
С рождением тебя, подружка,  :Tender:   :Tender:   :Tender: 
Давай  вместе сдвинем кружки!  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Dju

*Маргошкаааааааа!*

Джу-джу спешит праздравить, ухэппибёздить! 
Одно ведерко от меня, другое от Пашки  :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

*Маргарита,Рита, Маргоша, Риток!*
И ещё много-много  ласковых вариантов своего имени ты, наверное, сегодня слышала...
Желаю тебе ХОТЕТЬ всегда чего-то нового и МОЧЬ осуществлять самые нереальные. на первый взгляд -планы!
Фактически-пожелала того, чего пожелала бы себе.Ну и, естественно, чтоб на всё это хватало здоровья!!!
И вечной Весны в душе! :Yes4: 
[IMG]http://*********net/798280.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Маргошу-Риту с днюхой!!!
Как много есть прекрасных,теплых слов
Всё не сказать в коротком поздравлении,
Но два из них *удача* и *любовь*
Пусть прозвучат сегодня в День рождения!
Любовь родных и близких,и друзей
Как воздух каждому необходима
И пусть удача не в один из дней
Не покидает,не проходит мимо!

----------


## Маргоshа

Спасибо Вам всем за поздравления!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я очень счастлива, что вы есть в этой жизни. В моей жизни!

Это вам от чистого сердца

----------


## Shusteer

*Маргоshа*, Ритулечка :Laie 46: !!!! Какая же я бессовестная :Mauridia 02: !!!Забыть о таком дне!!! Главно ходила и всё мне казалось вчера, что я должна была кого-то поздравить...долго ковырялась в памяти....А это оказывается твой Ангел-хранитель сигнализировал!!!
Поэтому принимай поздравления  :Laie 13: и как говорится-"Лучше поздно, чем никогда" и... пусть никогда тучки неприятностей и проблем не заслоняют тебе радости жизни,никогда вопросы здоровья тебя не будут напрягать (ну нет для тебя этих вопросов :Smoke: ), пусть никогда не смолкают комплименты мужчин в твой адрес, и пусть ВСЕГДА ты будешь ощущать себя 20-летней озорной девчонкой, каковой, собственно, и являешься :Yes4:  :flower: 

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, МАРГО!!!!*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Всем привет!
В Сибири тает снег... от смеха, радости и любви!!!
Географически мы сейчас далеко от Вас, но в сердцах... рядом.
Особенно нам хочется, чтобы сильное наше тамадейское плечо почувствовала Таня.. наша Курочка..

Танюш, простого тебе человеческого счастья... Счастье оно во всём... в детях, в здоровье, в работе, в суете... и даже в том, что 55 человек, находящихся в центре Сибири собрались и устроили свой своеобразный флэшмоб для Тани.
Танюшке-Курочке и всем форумчанам горячий привет из Новосибирска(Бердска) и приятного просмотра...

----------


## Курица

Рабята!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ну что...
Вы сделали это!
Ваш подарок-это чудо. ради которого стоило обнародовать, скоко мне уже годов...и праздновать юбилей...
Я,  вся такая зрелая дама уже накрашенная дорогой подарочной тушью (да-да,Ветерок. не удивляйся. я теперь иная: «Если в молодости у нас то лицо, которое дала нам природа, то в зрелости — то, которое мы заслужили»),убегая на встречу с заказчицей,решила глянуть, как там наши (т.е. мои цыплятки) во Львове и в Новосибе...и глядя фотофильм Ильича, прослезилась, слушая "Тилько во Львиве..."

В Новосибирской темке последнее сообщение было от Пигмалиона.начинаю читать...и...понимаю, что Боженька меня занёс на эту страницу далеко не случайно...
Жму на треугольник. И, пока тянусь к колонке-сделать громко-громко, вижу Мегатошу, слышу её первую фразу, вижу всех вас, Оксану Радугу и Ольку Спирову, божественно-красивого Ветерка, и.....................
ну. вы поняли. да? 
в ванной... размазывая слёзы вместе с тушью  по щекам, я быстро-быстро умывалась. чтоб побежать и досмотреть...Хорошо, что встреча назначена на 3 часа. и вначале я хотела пробежаться по магазинам...
Досматривала уже, помыв глаза...
Два раза.
с дрожью в сердце.
Я вас не просто люблю. 
вы сделали меня той, кто я есть.

Вы все Пигмалионы.(Петь,извини). 
А Я-ваша Галатея, п.ч. такой я стала в лучах вашей Любви. 
Это Вы увидели меня мамой -Курицей, которая ВСЕМ помогает,ВСЕХ знает, ВСЕХ любит, со ВСЕМИ дружит...
а я просто стараюсь соответствовать титулу, который вами же мне дан!!!

Спасибо!
И пусть незабываемая встреча в реале родит новые дружбы навек...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Вот это поздравление!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Класс! 
Новосиб-супер!!!!

----------


## alaska72

Аааааа!!! Какие вы все молодцы!) :Yahoo:  :Ok:  Если уж у меня мурашки и слезки,представляю что почувствует Татьяна!  :006:

----------


## Курица

> Если уж у меня мурашки и слезки,представляю что почувствует Татьяна


Татьяна смотрит в стопиццот первый раз. теперь уже вместе с сыном. который приехал на обед!!
И выхватывает мой взгляд любимые лица людей, который имею честь знать лично, кого прижимала к груди и кого безмерно уважаю: Инесса Анатольевна, Мегатоша,Таня-Вишенка,Ветер,Колючечка,Мишкина,Эльвира,Ёлочка,Иннуся_Бурный Поток,Натали,Оля Спирова,Оксана Радуга...кого-то из вас, возможно, сквозь слёзы и не разглядела, кто-то за кадром. С камерой,подозреваю. что это Димон с Мишей. кто-то на музыке, кто-то-бегущая строка, "па-любасику!!!" (тут во мне проснулась ведущая,т.е. взгляд изнутри-выучить наизусть песню про Курицу всем-нереально,думаю...) И все остальные лица-живые аватарки, думаю, с каждым из вас я общалась через личку ли, скайп или по электронке...Безмерно родные...Сын  удивился и спросил:"Ты их всех знаешь?Они все тебя знают?" на что я закричала:"Даааааааааааа!!!", и он (уже привычно подняв глаза к потолку, как бы призывая Бога в свидетели тому. что его мать-явно ненормальная, протянул:"Даааааааа..."

Кто же автор сего шедевра, чьи слова???  :Vah:  ну скажите, а? У меня есть некоторые предположения относительно автора идеи, но...кто автор слов?
Очень интересно, замечательно сделано, просто выше всех похвал!!!И пение, и подтанцовка!И воплощение!!!

----------


## manja

> Сын удивился и спросил:"Ты их всех знаешь?Они все тебя знают?" на что я закричала:"Даааааааааааа!!!", и он (уже привычно подняв глаза к потолку, как бы призывая Бога в свидетели тому. что его мать-явно ненормальная, протянул:"Даааааааа..."


ТАНЮШ здоровооооооооооо.....как класснооооооооо....
Все в Новосибе просто БОЛЬШИЕ ПРЕБОЛЬШИЕ умнички...
все просто СУПЕР.....
Спасибо вам..какая у вас там классная атмосфера..и просто супер идея вот так поздравить ..любимую нами КУРОЧКУ....
Всем респект и уважение..и добрые пожелания...

----------


## Shusteer

> Танюш, простого тебе человеческого счастья... Счастье оно во всём... в детях, в здоровье, в работе, в суете... и даже в том, что 55 человек, находящихся в центре Сибири собрались и устроили свой своеобразный флэшмоб для Тани.


Слов нет......Вдохнула и недышала...не могла. Самое лучшее поздравление!!! классно девчонки и мальчишки!!! Но именно такого и заслуживает сердечный, тёплый, заботливый человек-Танечка-Курочка :Yes4:

----------


## Веда

> Танюш, простого тебе человеческого счастья... Счастье оно во всём... в детях, в здоровье, в работе, в суете... и даже в том, что 55 человек, находящихся в центре Сибири собрались и устроили свой своеобразный флэшмоб для Тани.
> Танюшке-Курочке и всем форумчанам горячий привет из Новосибирска(Бердска) и приятного просмотра...


Вот прав был М.В. Ломоносов: «Российское могущество прирастать будет Сибирью»!
Питает земля сибирская соком таланта всех, кого взрастила и кого в гости позвала!

НАШЕЙ КУРОЧКЕ ХВАЛА! 

И НАШИМ СИБИРЯКАМ ХВАЛА!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Привет всем неунывающим,искрометным оптимистам!
Всех с праздником ЮМОРА!

Хочу поделиться шуточными СМС-ками.(выбирала понравившиеся с какого-то сайта).
Сделайте жизнь ваших знакомых веселей :Grin: 



 Уважаемый абонент ваш баланс составляет 10 моих самых нежных поцелуев, если вы не перезвоните через минуту, ваш баланс анулируетса

  Еслискемпопалогдепопалозаниматясексомтосовременемначинаешмедленночитать

  Срочно, очень срочно, через полчаса позвони мне.

 Уважаймый абонент вы стали первым хто примет участие в нашей акции ГЕЙ ПАРАД вы получете 800000 грн если убедите всех что вы гей мы прийдём к вам завтра проверить желаем удачи


Стою тут одна. Скучаю и мерзну. Столько лет служила тебе верой и правдой, а ты даже в офис меня с собой не взяла. Твоя машина.


  Вы выиграли секс-услугу, если ваш аппарат с вибровызовом, вы знаете, что делать, а мы вам обязательно перезвоним. 


  Спасибо за заказ. Вибратор вам будет доставлен завтра в 13.45. Эро-служба. 

  Поздравляем! Вы в лотерею выиграли девушку-цыганку! Если не заберете приз в течение 14 дней, то мы пришлем целый табор!


Ничего не нажимай! Это - вирус- телефон заблокирован телефон заблокирован телефон заблокирован……#@!%$&*@?№ ……ХА ХА ХА! Занервничал?

----------


## optimistka17

1 апреля во всю шагает по планете. А что это значит?
Это значит, что наступил день рождения у самой замечательной форумчанки,- у* Наташи Орбиты*. И пусть из Днепропетровска в Самару мгновенно унесется привет от меня и самые искренние пожлания мира,добра, счастья, успехов и творчества. Пусть в это день тебя окружают лишь добрые розыгрыши от настоящих друзей. Будь счастлива и здорова!

----------


## sa-sha76

как здорово что у кого то из наших в этот день   1 апреля.... день рождения  и я присоединяюсь  к поздравлениям * Наташеньке  кричу с Урала  поздравляем и пусть мы не знакомы..но как это приятно  получать приветы* смс и конфеты..это можно делать бесконечно 

А ВООБЩЕ ТО ХОТЕЛА  ПРОСТО ПОЗДРАВИТЬ ВСЕХ    С ПРАЗДНИКОМ   ЮМОРА  ЗАДОРА И СМЕХА  :Yahoo:  (САМА ЭТОТ ПРАЗДНИК НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ, ПОТОМУ ЧТО ШУТКИ У МНОГИХ- ПЛОСКИЕ  особенно ПРО ЭТУ БЕЛУЮ СПИНУ И ТД..)

Я ХОЧУ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ  ВСЕМ   ИСКРОМЁТНОГО  ЮМОРА И ЧТОБЫ НАМ НА УМ ПРИХОДИЛИ  ЭТИ ПЕРЛЫ СМЕХА  ВСЕГДА ВО ВРЕМЯ .И ПО СИТУАЦИИ... ПО ОПЫТУ ЗНАЮ  ОЧЕНЬ ВЫРУЧАЮТ  :Grin: 

*ВСЕМ ЧУДЕСНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ И УДАЧНЫХ  ВЫХОДНЫХ...!* :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

Наташу-*Орбиту* и *Долечку Лимона*,тоже Наташу, от всей души поздравляю 
[IMG]http://*********net/858843.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крымчанка

Всех форумчан С 1 АПРЕЛЯ! Отличного настроения, улыбок.



Наташенька ОРБИТ, вот и из Крыма летит В Самару поздравление *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

----------


## Веда

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
Шутка - жест дружелюбия, снимающий напряжение. 
Юмор разновидность переживания, источник удовольствия.
Так хочется искрометных шуток, но не приводящих к пожару негодования того, кому они предназначены.
Искренне желаю, чтобы День юмора дарил добро!  :Yes4: 

А милых дам, кому посчастливилось родиться в день юмора, поздравляю с Днем рождения!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
И желаю Вам, наши солнышки, того, что вы сами себе желаете!
И, как творческий человек творческим людям, искренне желаю вдохновения, воплощенного в творческих успехах! :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

ох ты  у нас есть ещё одна именинница  долечка лимона   !девчонки !

 поздравляю с днём варенья :Vishenka 15: 
 :Aleksey 01: чтобы это поздравленье
  чтоб как в детстве представленье :Laie 3: 
  вмиг подняло  настроение  !  :Laie 13: 
 :Vishenka 19:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Когда и кем этот праздник был завезен в Россию точно не известно, но в произведениях многих писателей и поэтов конца XVII века. Появлялись строчки про первоапрельские розыгрыши Например, Пушкин написал: 
Брови царь нахмуря, 
Говорил вчера: 
"Повалила буря
Памятник Петра." 
Тот перепугался: 
"Я не знал! Ужель?" 
Царь расхохотался: 
"Первый, брат, апрель..."

Всех с 1 апреля!!!
Доброй шуткой, милой шуткой
Начинайте день, друзья!
Шуткой мудрой, шуткой чуткой,
Без которой жить нельзя!

Смех полезней человеку,
Чем хороший препарат.
Кто смеется, тот в аптеку
Ходит реже, говорят.

Шутка ценится недаром,
А хорошая - вдвойне.
Больше, больше с каждым годом
Смеха, шуток в каждом дне.

----------


## Гвиола

От всей души поздравляю великолепную ведущую,мастера своего дела,очаровательную девушку,умницу и просто красавицу Элину Моденову с Днем рождения!!!
Страстная, жаркая, дерзко-опасная,
Горько-смешливая и непорочная,
Вся, как янтарь, вдохновенно прекрасная,
Поступь - воздушная, святость - восточная.
Необъяснимая, слабая, нежная,
Тайная, лёгкая и безыскусная,
Приторно-сладкая, в мыслях небрежная,
Грешная, мудрая, сумрачно-грустная,
Верная, скромная, пряная, чуткая,
Часто - надёжная и безответная,
Странно бесстрашная, робкая, жуткая,
Гордость небесная, книга заветная.
Непостижима, с загадкою венчана,
Тайна вселенская, набожность кроткая,
Неповторимая, вечная, женщина
Словно из радуги ангелом соткана!


Пытаюсь позвонить,почему-то говорят: "НЕ правильно набран номер" !

----------


## Курица

Как богат,оказывается,этот день на именинниц!

*Линочка!*
 После великолепных слов,сказанных Наташей, трудно что-либо добавить, скажу только-*твои желания-Мои пожелания!!!*

[IMG]http://*********net/859881.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## РЁВА

_О, как же он весел и как же хорош,
Пришедший на смену метелям,
Тот праздник, во смех превращающий ложь!
Сограждане, с первым апреля!_

----------


## Марина Дудник

Элина! с днем рождения! очень приятно прикасаться к твоему чворчеству, быть твоим другом! От души желаю тебе креативного  настроения, экстравагантного  поведения, звенящей радости и жизнь до старости![/SIZE]

----------


## optimistka17

*Долечка лимона*! О твоем дне рождения я благополучно забыла. Вот сейчас исправляюсь Пусть и тебе в этот день дарят цветы и подарки и ты сожалеешь, что день рождения только раз в году.

*Лина!* Пусть в твоей душе всегда горит творческий огонек, не угасая , а наоборот зажигая наших форумчан. Я всегда буду помнить, какой движ у нас на Форуме начался со слайд-шоу, к которому ты подвигла Иру Ветерка и не только её в Питере , в Юкках. Ты - великолепный пиарщик и твои работы в Кинозале -это яркая возможность для движения вперед для тех, кто не хочет стоять на месте.
Ты берешься за большие , интресные проекты и умеешь вести за собой. Спасибо тебе за твою Творческую Мастерскую Твои советы очень ценны. 
*С Днем рождения! И Да Бог тебе сил и здоровья!*

----------


## manja

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
*Долечка лимона*

*Лина!* 
с днем рождения вас...
счастья вам любви и светлых солнечных дней...

----------


## Владленыч

Присоединяюсь, ко всем поздравлениям, которые опубликованы выше!
(Сам, обычно, поздравляю на других ресурсах  (мэйл, контакт, скайп).
 Девушки, всего самого, самого наилучшего, вам желаю!
Новосибирцы - молодцы!
Такое поздравление "забабахали"! )))).
Всем любви, счастья и удачи!

----------


## Ларико

_Лина! Красавица! Умница! Талантливая! Нежная, обаятельная! Необыкновенная! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Жаль, что не познакомились реально, но я верю людям, которые тебя знают. Я верю своей личной интуиции, что ты необыкновенная! Здоровья тебе, любви и исполнения всех желаний!_

----------


## Марина Дудник

А сейчас, ну сей же час! поздравления у нас
Для Светланы молодой, для веселой озорной!
Что Сюрпризы очень любит, никого не позабудет,
К себе в гости пригласит, сладким чаем угостит!
В Сергиев Посад спешим с поздравлением своим!
Чтоб Полянскую Светлану, там поздравить от души!
Ты Светлана молода, ты талантлива, легка,
Пусть работа спорится, в жизни все устроится.
Пусть мужчины любят, холят и голубят.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Девчонки, Танюша-Курочка, Наташа, Линочка, мартовско-апрельские именинницы! От души желаю перемен весенних, настроения солнечного, в душе цветущих садов, в головах ростков новых идей!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

Танюша, а тебя я готова обнимать и слушать с утра до ночи! ты потрясающая дЭушка! Оставайся такой!!!!!!!! носочки Елизарику оказались малы, но кто его знает...  :Grin:

----------


## optimistka17

Вот только- только мы  порассуждали в кулуарах, надо ли* 3 апреля* поздравлять наших многочисленных геологов, которые табунами бродят по Форуму *с Международным днем геолога*( а праздник такой календарный действительно есть), как наступило *4 апреля* и наступил реальный праздник у Наташи Поповой.
* нашей МАМЕ ЧОЛИ нынче ровно 35!* 
А что это значит? Старт для поздравления начат!
*Наташа ! Счастья тебе и здоровья желаю от всего сердца*.Пусть все твои трое деток не чают в маме души и растут в достатке здоровенькими и веселенькими зажигалочками( все характером в маму...)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*НАТАШЕНЬКА!!!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Natali_T

Наташенька! 
Поздравляю с днем рождения! 
Оставайся такой же взрывной, зажигательной и сногсшибательной!

*Анимация*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> нашей МАМЕ ЧОЛИ нынче ровно 35!


Сейчас Наталье завидуют все кому 40 и да же за 50! П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю!!! Самый расцвет! Возраст бесспорной красоты и энергии! Поклонники строятся в ряд, особи мужского пола провожают взглядом, одним словом- ЛЮБВИ и СЧАСТЬЯ!!!



> Долечка лимона





> Лина!


Девочки ВАС  так же от всего сердца поздравляю С ДНЁМ Р О Ж Д Е Н И Я!!!
Много радости,успеха,счастья и здоровья!!!!

----------


## мама Чели

Эх, Чоли я, Чоли не я! :Vah: 
Дорогие мои коллеги, друзья, соратники, огромное спасибо за поздравления!!!!!!!Сегодня, заглянув в скайп, посмотрев на свою стену "В контакте", посмотрев поздравлялку, :Blush2:  я получила море позитива, мое настроение просто поднялолось вверх, тонус улучшился, давление подскочило. Я просто счастлива!!!!!!!!!  Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 
Мне опять двадцать пять!!!!! :Grin: 
К сожалению, в связи с болезнью младшего сына, я не очень часто бываю на форуме, но видя все это - я верю, ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лина М.

Девочки, дорогие, спасибо огромное за поздравления. Спасибище!!!!!
И дай вам Бог всем здоровья, расдости и счастья.

Не была на форуме две недели. Вот вернулась. А здесь - такие искренние поздравления. Спасибо. 

Свою "тёзку по дню рождения" - Наташу Орбиту поздравляю, целую, люблю!!!!

----------


## Галкатк

*Дорогая Линочка!С днем Рождения!
Любви ,красоты,здоровья и новых творческих высот!!!*

----------


## Курица

Девочки и мальчики! У нас вчера одна красавица и умница праздновала свой День Рождения...
Но- какая же тихушница, а!!!
Это девушка из далёкого Киренска, города-острова , что в Иркутской области! А зовут её гордым именем *Вик_тори_я !*
Давайте,(типа почта туда, на её остров, долго шла), будем сегодня поздравлять?

*О женском возрасте судить мне права нет.
Его, благоразумно, я не знаю…
Пусть сколько-то исполнилось Вам лет,
Вот с этой датой Вас и поздравляю.
Есть люди, может, и немного их,
Чьи звезды постоянно лишь в зените.
Они всегда «живее всех живых»
И к этой касте Вы принадлежите.*

С 19-летием, Вика!!!! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Ой, как давно я туточки не была, СКОКА ИМЕНИННИКОВ?!..но лучше поздно, чем никогда...
Милые, добрые девочки-ВЕСНЯНОЧКИ!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ВАС,СОЛНЫШКИ ВЕСНЫ!!! 



ЗДОРОВЬЯ, РАДОСТИ, ЛЮБВИ!!!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

ВИКТОРИЯ,  С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  СЧАСТЬЯ, УСПЕХОВ, СОЛНЦА!!! (извини за опоздание, вчера весь день комп вис)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Викуська, с днюхой тебя!!! ты у нас талант, умница, красавица!!!! выбирайся чаще на встречи, и будь счастлива!!!!!

----------


## Галкатк

_Викуся! Всем сердцем поздравляю тебя вчера!Счастья,любви,здоровья и новых творческих взлетов!_

----------


## bulya

Татусечка!Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
Оставайся такой как ты есть,
Чтобы сердце жарче горело
И друзей твоих было не счесть
Я желаю тебе здоровья,
Счастья,радости,светлой любви
Остальное пусть будет с тобою
И удача ждет впереди.
 :016:

----------


## Курица

*Татуся!* 
Улетая на работу, посто _целую тебя_ на ходу(так, "клёв" в щёчку клювиком, чтоб засвидетельствовать почтение и показать, что помню о твоём ДР),а  весь день буду думать,ЧТО пожелать тебе! До вечера, труженица великая и умница!!!
_Твоя Кувочка._

----------


## Ларико

*Сегодня у нас в городе пасмурно и это понятно. Солнце светит там, где живет самая весела, самая красивая, самая лучшая Татусенька на всём белом свете! Наташа! Дорогая! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Желаю, чтобы ты была любимой Женщиной и счастливой Мамой. Ученики и заказчики тебя и так любят, и я их очень хорошо понимаю. Рада, что могу считаться твоим Другом! И счастлива, что у меня есть такой Друг, как ты!* 

Пы.Сы. Не поверите, как только отправила сообщение, сразу выглянуло солнце! Так приятно! Значит Друг  со мною в сердце!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Татуська!!!! С днём рождения!!!!!*

Посылаю в твою сторону воздушный поцелуй и пусть он коснётся тебя лёгким дуновением ветерка. Счастья и удачи тебе во всём!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Татусенька!*
С днём рождения!
Солнышка тебе весеннего! Любви, тепла, добра, всех благ!

----------


## Ольга-63

Татуся! Татуська! Татусечка!
*Наташенька! С днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Здоровья, успехов, удачи и отличного настроения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3530.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Вика и Татуся с днем рождения вас!

У меня есть добрая традиция:  желать имениннику или имениннице в день рождения именно того, о чем они мечтают сами. Вот и сейчас не стану отходить от доброй традиции: Вика и Татуся, пожелайте себе того, о чем мечтается. И пусть это будет пожелание от моего имени. Ой, нет! Пусть это будет пожелание от всех нас! И оно обязательно исполнится, потому что нас много!

От себя добавлю наслаждения жизнью!

----------


## Наталья Молдова

*
Татуся, Дорогая! 
С Днём рождения!
Добра тебе и Позитива! Солнышка и Радужного Настроения!
Ты просто Супер!!!*

----------


## Славина

_ВИКУСЯ и ТАТУСЯ! Созвучны имена!
Вы словно, два цветочка, на форуме ВЕСНА!!!
Дарите всем улыбки открытые свои,
От нас же получите пожелания ЛЮБВИ
И СЧАСТЬЯ вам и МИРА!!! И каждый рад сейчас
Обнять, поцеловать ВАС, много-много раз!!!
Нас всех соединила невидимая нить,
За ВАС бокал поднимем, а значит будем ЖИТЬ!!!_

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## manja

Татусечка!Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
пусть много много солнца тебя коснется
пусть женское счастье тебе улыбнется..
Прими от меня весенний привет и самые добрые пожелания...

----------


## Марисоль

Вика , дорогая , с Днем рождения, радости, удачи, будь как и раньше увлеченной и дари неповторимые эмоции людям!

Татусечка, очаровательная женщина с солнечной улыбкой и лучистыми глазами, пусть только радость, удача, любовь и счастье сопровождают тебя в жизни. 

Пусть судьба будет к вам благосклонна, пусть исполнятся самые заветные желания!
 Крибле...крабле... :Wizard:

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие мои друзья! В этот день хочу сказать много слов моим дорогим  друзьям за поздравления в личку, по телефону, в чате. И я сделала открытие для себя: я счастливый человек. У меня много друзей: понимающих, заботливых, любящих. У меня прекрасная семья,замечательные родители (дай Бог им долгих лет жизни, быть подольше рядом со мной) есть любимая работа, и есть благодарные заказчики. Спасибо Господу, что мне подарил прекрасную, насыщенную жизнь. И зря говорят, что жизнь, это -будни, нет! Жизнь- ПРЕКРАСНА! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга-63

Сегодня 12 апреля! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2438784.gif[/IMG]

А я у себя нашла в старом альбоме вот такую фотографию
[IMG]http://*********ru/2430592.jpg[/IMG]

Это Первомайская демонстрация к годовщине космонавтики. Все школьники в костюмах космонавтов. Я в ракете. :Yes4:  Я тогда в первом классе училась. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ольга-63*, классно!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Наташенька..._

[IMG]http://*********ru/2481794.gif[/IMG]

_... сегодня твой день!

Поздравляю тебя, Солнышко..._

[IMG]http://*********ru/2459266.gif[/IMG]

 :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 17:  :Vishenka 15:  :flower:  :Vishenka 13:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 04:  :Oj:

----------


## Марисоль

Мегатошин МЕГАПОЗИТИВ навсегда сразил меня при встрече в Питере, невозможно забыть глаза, голос, манеру говорить , неповторимый юмор!
НАТАШЕНЬКА!
Будь счастлива и любима, хранима судьбой, пусть будет здоровье, любимое дело приносит приличный доход, дети - счастье и радость, пусть твоя удивительная улыбка всегда сияет - и весь МИР улыбается тебе в ответ!

----------


## Megatoi

Спасибо,родные мои..за то.что появились в моей жизни..и как говорит наша Танюшка-Курочка.. я такая..какой Вы меня  сделали..Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Курица

> и как говорит наша Танюшка-Курочка.. я такая..какой Вы меня  сделали..Спасибо Вам!


Ой, меня уже цитируют!!! :Blush2:  И кто- МЕГА-тоша!!! :Tender: 

*Наташка, я тебе уже на Одноклассниках написала, и здесь скажу- не меняйся! Твой шарм-в тебе самой, в твоём стиле и манере ведения!!!ты-особенная.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2462370.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

*Megatoi*, 
прими и от меня дорогая самые добрые пожелания..
Мы не знакомы в реале..но от всей души хочу пожелать тебе драйфа от жизни..
Ты красивая талантливая..успешная..
и все еще у тебя впереди...Я знаю и желаю тебе только СЧАСТЬЯ...

----------


## Ларико

Наташа Мегатой! Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Наверное, твои родители если бы родился мальчик, назвали бы тебя Юрой. Но хорошо, что родилась девочка. Историю твоего появления на свет, я читала в чате и обхохоталась. С юморочком. Ты яркая и вот такой яркой и оставайся, как те звезды, которые увидел Юрий Гагарин в этот день, только на много раньше!  :Vishenka 15:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 38:

----------


## Megatoi

Меня .,когда я родилась,хотели назвать Валей..в честь Терешковой..но потом победило как то имя Наташа..а потом..на 4 день моей жизни,привезя меня домой из роддома,меня уронили на пол)))с тех пор я тамадю)))звёэды,так сказать,сошлись)))))Всем спасибо,за вашу любовь и внимание!

----------


## Juliya Star

*Megatoi*, Наташенька!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Желаю, чтоб в кармане было густо, 
цвели бананы и капуста, 
и улыбайся во весь рот, 
тебе улыбка так идет![/

----------


## Shusteer

*МЕГАТАША-НАТАША!* *ПРИНИМАЙ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!*_Красавица, умница, юная и одновременно очень мудрая девчушка,_ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Megatoi

это был лучший день моего рождения! спасибо всем! :Tender:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Наташкин, не был...он есть! и будет есть! от опаздунов принимай поздравления!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Хоризматичная ты наша! С ураганным обаянием! С улыбкой и взглядом, сражающими на повал! Пусть свершится все, что задумала! Пусть везде, где бы ты ни оказалась, тебя любят, обажают и в штабелях лежать продолжают! Целую, обнимаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Juliya Star

*Девочки сегодня 14 апреля!!!! Я уже ровно год на форуме!* :Yahoo:  :br:  :Laie 16: 

Каким же родным стал для меня домик Ин-ку! :Oj:  Я не представляю как бы я жила без всех вас дорогие мои друзья форумчане!!!! Боже мой как я счаслива, что имею возможность общаться с такими таллантливыми, креативными, добрыми и просто обалденными людьми!!! Спасибо всем огромное за поддержку, за то что приходили всегда на помощь! :flower:  Каждого ценю, уважаю и люблю!  :Oj:  Отдельное и самое главное спасибо *Мариночке Зайкиной* -маме нашего большого семейства ИН-КУ! Спасибо тебе огромное, что делаешь все, для того, чтобы в нашем доме было уютно всем! :flower: Огромное спасибо второй маме - *Тане Курочке*, за то что нас пригрела под крылышком, направляла в нужную сторону! Спасибо тебе Танечка! Порою, когда я с горяча, что-то говорила и делала не так, меня твои посты и сообщения словно отрезвляли и заставляли задуматься! Спасибо за поддержку и понимание! :flower:  Какое счастье что я нахожусь там где моя душа и серце отдыхают от реальной жизни!!!!

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте, мои милые друзья и подруги! Мои любимые люди! Я зашла в тему поздравить СЕБЯ с великим днем - Днем, когда я зарегистрировалась на нашем форуме! Сегодня ровно ДВА года! Я уже говорила, что это одно из главных событий моей жизни. Потому что благодаря форуму, вся моя жизнь резко изменилась! Историю, как я сюда попала все знают. У себя в Тюмени я познакомилась с *Мариной Морозовой* и она совершила подвиг (потому что я такой подвиг не совершу никогда), она сказала, что есть такой форум, иди, зарегистрируйся, осмотрись и общайся! Но я даже не догадывалась, что будет так, как есть! Вместе со мной люди радуются и вместе со мной переживают. Вместе со мной ЖИВУТ и принимают участие в моем росте во всех сферах! Реальные встречи это вообще песня! А как всё начиналось... *Курочка* сидела со мной ночами и делала мне нарезки из песен, ждала, пока я со своей ужасной скоростью всё скачаю. Этого забыть невозможно. Мы с ней недавно об этом говорили. И ники, имена здесь перечислять не нужно. ВСЕ, к кому я обращалась помогали мне словом, делом, стихами, фотошопом и пр. Не знаю, просто не знаю, что бы я делала, если бы не форум. * Мазайкина* наша добрая мама всия форума, терпеливая, ранимая, улыбчивая! Марина, спасибо тебе огромное, что ты хранишь наш общий домик и оберегаешь его. Всем форумчанам огромное теплое мое спасибо! С кем еще встречусь, кого уже знаю, кого еще реально не обнимала, ВСЕМ огромное спасибо, что вы есть! Я всегда пишу это, и сейчас напишу ВЫ - мои крылья! И, благодаря вам, я летаю! Пусть в нашем домике будет всегда тепло, у ютно и комфортно всем жителям!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Ларико-2009*, Я тоже хочу поздравить ТЕБЯ!!! ОЧень рада, что Марья показала тебе сюда дорожку, но думаю ты бы со временем ее и сама нашла, потому что как мы без тебя??? Мне казалось, что мы знакомы уже как минимум лет 5, а ты говоришь всего 2 года.....Хочу пожелать тебе расти и крепнуть в этом творчестве и позитиве, и очень благодарных клиентов!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ларико-Ларисочка, ты   таким  авторитетом и любовью    пользуешься   у   форумского   народа,что я   подумала-"ЛАРИКО-СТАРОЖИЛ!"   Сейчас  пою :  "Многие     ЛЕТА!!!!!"   Лариса, ты   освещаешь   своим   светом  странички, где   появляются   твои   сообщения, мимо   твоих рассуждений невозможно   пройти мимо, видно, что  за   каждым словом-пережитое тобой   ощущение...Спасибо   тебе, дорогая   и за  то, что ты   когда-то   подошла  ко   мне,улыбнулась  и   сразу   так   тепло стало   среди   тогда   еще   незнакомых мне    форумчан! :006:

----------


## Ларико

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, 
*Людмила ZUM*, Спасибо огромное за теплые слова!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ларочка, солнышко наше! Вот тоже никогда не подумала бы, что дольше тебя на форуме! Твори, выдумывай, пробуй - пусть этот девиз сопровождает тебя по жизни! Всегда помни мы рядом! Понадобится, позови - мы принесемся, посоветуем, поможем, посмеёмся с тобою вместе, поплачем если нужно... Главное знай - у тебя есть настоящие друзья!


Наталью Мегатошечку с прошедшим поздравляю!!!! Красотой своей блистай, и о нас не забывай!

----------


## optimistka17

Пока была в Москве, часть народа не успела вовремя поздравить с праздниками. Но хороша ложка к обеду, поэтому считайте, что я мысленно была с вами
 Зато сейчас похоже первая бросаю клич,-*Давайте поздравлять Халявочку!* 
*У Иришки сегодня юбилей*. *Она теперь совсем- совсем взрослая*. *Пять -ноль в её пользу*. 
 Но зажигает по прежнему не по детски и я просто счастлива, что скоро смогу обнять и расцеловать её на встрече в Феодоссии. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Ирочка!В тебя невозможно не влюбиться.! Будь счастлива и здорова!
Твори, выдумывай, пробуй!*

----------


## Иньчик

Ириш! С днюхой тебя! Юбилей,по-моему был в прошлом году,если не ошибаюсь.Не в счет года.
Когда тебя качает от усталости,
когда потерян счет твоим делам,
не позволяй себе печалиться от жалости,
Не дай сложиться двум твоим крылам.
Иди вперед,собой любуйся милою,
Не унывай,открыта будь добру
И поднимись над суетой постылою,
Любуйся солнцем поутру!
И все дела-они тобой придуманы,
Пора неспешно разгружать,
Веселою казаться и к тому же сильною,
Простая истина,которую должны ее все знать.
Еще ты помни,что ТЫ-ЧУДО ЖЕНЩИНА!
Что ты прекрасна и душой светла,
Тебе счастливой быть судьбой завещано,
Не опускай прекрасных два крыла!

Уже собираешься в Феодосию? А я -да.До встречи,голубка!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

[IMG]http://*********net/1085312.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1078144.gif[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

[IMG]http://*********net/1057725.gif[/IMG]

----------


## uljbka

Всех Форумчан с  Праздником Светлой Пасхои.

Пусть сияет в небе солнышко с утра
И воркуют за окошком голубки!
Пусть звонят в соборах все колокола,
Мысли будут радостны, легки!
Пусть красуется на праздничном столе
Разноцветная мозаика яиц,
Свечи в гнездышках ванильных куличей
В окружении родных и светлых лиц!

----------


## sa-sha76

все поздравляю от души в этот большой и светлый праздник! Добра и света  ,пусть благовест несёт  здоровья вам и вашим семьям ! Поздравить с Пасхой Вас приятно!
Христос воскрес!
Он с нами вновь!
Пусть всё идёт спокойно, ладно,
Господь несёт Вам свет, любовь!
Пусть рядом будет добродетель
И Божья милость - благодать!
Здоровы будут ваши дети!
Желаю жить и процветать!

----------


## Крымчанка

Природа нежным трепетом полна, 
И птицы вьются в синеве небес. 
Нарушена сегодня тишина: 
Христос воскрес! Воистину воскрес! 
Шумит теперь зеленая трава, 
Ей вторит старый, полон тайны, лес.
И ветер шепчет нежные слова: 
«Христос воскрес! Воистину воскрес!»

Желаю в жизни Божьей благодати, 
Здоровья, света, мира и добра! 
Творите, помогайте, созидайте, 
В день Пасхи пусть звонят колокола!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

ВСЕМ   ЖЕЛАЮ ТОЛЬКО ДОБРА!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Светит солнце золотое,
В доме запах куличей!
С Пасхой! Радости, здоровья
И счастливых, ясных дней!*

----------


## Галкатк



----------


## Irishka

Спасибо за поздравления с Днем рождения! И Христос Воскресе! С Пасхой всех! Ясных аолнечных дней не только на улице, но и в ваших сердцах! Это вам от меня собственного изготовления!

----------


## РЁВА

http://dg26.odnoklassniki.ru/getImag...86&photoType=0

----------


## Rem-Olya

В светлый праздник хочется пожелать всем здоровья и счастья!!!

----------


## manja

*Хочу поздравить* 
*ИРИНУ СКОМОРОХ ..*

*с* д*не*м *р*ожде*ни*я...

_пусть птица удачи_
_коснется тебя своим крылом..._
_прими искренние поздравления..._

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Иринку   Скоморох   и    Аню СЕНС   с    ДНЕМ   РОЖДЕНИЯ!   Девоньки, такие   далекие  и такие   близкие!  Так   хочется  передать вам   что-нибудь  вкусненькое....

----------


## skomorox

Ой, меня тут поздравляют, а я и невижу, т.к. почти никогда сюда не хожу!  :Blush2:  (я свинья, да :Blush2: ????) Спасибо, девочки!

----------


## Орбита

*skomorox*, 

Ой, Ириш, я тоже случайно зашла... :Blush2: 

Поздравляю от души!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ларико

*У нас уже первый час ночи! И значит я уже могу поздравить Марину (Марью) с днем рождения!
Маринушка! Дорогой мой друг! Дорогая моя подруга! И очень хороший Человек! Я от души тебя поздравляю! И пожелаю, чтобы та любовь, которая живет у тебя в сердце жила очень долго, приносила тебе радость и приятные моменты, минуты, дни, месяцы и года.
Пусть на пути твоем всегда встречаются такие люди, как ты. Такие, которые видят только хорошее в любом человеке. Мне так приятно слышать, когда ты говоришь о не очень красивом человеке, что он, например, славный, о не очень умном человеке, что он, например, щедрый. Таких примеров миллион. Это твое качество надо просто дарить людям! 
Хорошо, что есть ты, хорошо, что ты родилась весной, хорошо, что мы все знаем тебя! Очень хорошо! Поздравляю тебя, дорогая!*

----------


## Мишкина

*Сегодня День рождения у любимой и дорогой Марьи-Марины!
Любимой не только мной, а СОТНЯМИ людей! Вот ТАКОЙ она человек! 
Не влюбиться в нее НЕЛЬЗЯ! Ее обожают ВСЕ невесты города Тюмени, и женихи, кстати тоже!)
Вы заходили на ее сайт? Там ей пишут ТАКИЕ слова, о которых мне лично, только мечтать! Она покоряет ВСЕХ НАПОВАЛ сразу, как только появляется в зале, и родителей, и родственников молодых и их друзей! Своей красотой, позитивом, чувством юмора, потрясающей памятью и умом, добротой и порядочностью, честностью и открытостью  – ВСЕМ! Как столько всего замечательного может «умещаться» в ОДНОМ человеке? Вот в ней может! 
Мариночка! Для меня  ты – ЭТАЛОН ведущей! Я горжусь тем, что ты мой друг! Я безмерно благодарна тебе за каждый твой совет, за твою дружбу, доброту, щедрость… ЗА ВСЕ! Люблю тебя, Мариночка. Люблю твоего сынулю. 
Люблю твоего брата и племяшек.
Мне близки твои мысли и переживания, и вообще вся ты…
Да и зачем я все это пишу? Ты знаешь это!!! И я тебе еще сегодня напомню!)))
Просто хочу, чтобы весь форум услышал, как Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!
И ты проснулась и увидела, как я ночью тут кричала и всем спать не давала:
*
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

Марья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Маринка, после выступлений предыдущих ораторов я даже и не знаю, что сказать...
Но ты-то знаешь, что я тебя люблю и ценю нашу дружбу.
Мне очень хочется, чтобы каждый день тебя чем-то радовал, чтобы в душе твоей был покой, а в сердце - любовь...
С днём рождения тебя!!!

----------


## Лерченок

Марья, родная, с днем рождения!!! Любви и радости, тепла близких и родных, всегда хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Масяня

> Маринка, после выступлений предыдущих ораторов я даже и не знаю, что сказать...



Вот - вот Инессочка, и я о том же... Зато сразу нахлынули воспоминания, Курган, золотая листва, и мы все, авантюристы. 



Именно там зародилась наша дружба, и всё это благодаря одной Маринке, которая разбудила в нас тягу к странствиям. Которая теперь наверняка забыла, что такое жить только с сыном, потому что у неё дома всё время кто-то гостит, проездом, в гостях, и просто потому что заскучал по ней. Вот такая она наша Марья, о её улыбке уже ходят легенды не только на форуме, потому что ОНА НАУЧИЛА и нас улыбаться.



Маринка - ты знаешь, для нас ты ДОРОГОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ, и хрупкая женщина, в тебе сочетается так много, что даже не знаю, что пожелать. Береги себя, для СЕБЯ. для родных и для нас!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Иринку   Скоморох   и   * Аню СЕНС  * с    ДНЕМ   РОЖДЕНИЯ!    [/IMG]


Ой, а *у Ани -то день рождения- 22 января*.
 Сегодня Марья, Марина Морозова принимает поздравления!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

*Язык слов нем...., когда хочешь выразить чувства к этой девушке - Марье! Одно ее присутствие в радиусе 3 км выпрямляет осанку и частота дыхания ускоряется!!! Таких людей необходимо масштабировать в геометрической прогрессии и Мир сразу изменится!!! 

Поздравляю!!! Пожелание простое: Марина, пусть все твои желания и мечты приходят к тебе своевременно !!!*

----------


## zizi

И я от всего сердца поздравляю Мариночку с днём рождения!
Знают все Марина - это
Море, солнечное лето,
Отдых, праздник, лёгкий бриз,
И в любой момент сюрприз!!!
Будь же ангелом хранима,
И всегда,всегда любима,
И во всем неповторима!

----------


## Марья

*Ларико-2009*, 
*Мишкина*, 
*Анатольевна*, 
*Лерченок*, 
*Масяня*, 
*Просто Эльвира*, 
*zizi*, 

ой, мамочки.... слов нет...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

МАРИШКА, НАПИСАЛА В ЧАТ, НО ДУМАЮ ТАМ ТЕБЯ СЕГОДНЯ ЗАСЫПЯТ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМИ И ПОЖЕЛАНИЯМИ, И МОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ МОЖЕТ ЗАТЕРЯТЬСЯ!!! ПОЭТОМУ ПИШУ СЮДА..
Марина, желаю тебе таких же бескорыстных друзей, как и ты сама...Желаю, чтобы муза не покидала тебя, и энергия не кончалась никогда... Чтобы клиенты уважали и доверяли, а  родные и близкие принимали такой, какая ты есть!!! И пусть тебе сегодня оборвут телефон и ушки)))))

----------


## Курица

*Марья! 
Поздравляю тебя с Днём, который подарил тебя Миру!!!
Живи долго и счастливо!!!**Мой подарок* - тут: http://video.mail.ru/mail/zegunta/16/40.html

----------


## bulya

*Марина!* С Днем рождения, тебя,
С Днем рожденья!
В этот славный денечек весенний
Тебе пожеланий не счесть,
В них все сокровенное есть!
А главное - чтобы весна и любовь,
Всегда будоражили чувство и кровь!
Чтобы быт серостью своей
Не затмил и каждый твой день,
Только солнечным был! :016:

----------


## Марисоль

[IMG]http://*********net/1168605m.jpg[/IMG]      Маришка!       Пусть как в капле росы в тебе отражается весь мир - полный тепла и света, любви и доброты, дружбы и творчества, радуйся миру, радуйся жизни! 

                                                Будь счастливой!
[IMG]http://*********net/1147088m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

_У Мариночки Морозовой 
Есть воля комиссарова,
Упорство, властность, сила,
Предвидения дар!
И за ней, коль скажет,
Шагнем, куда прикажет,
Хоть в Питер, хоть на праздник,
Хоть в бой, хоть на пожар!
За Мариной мы шагаем,
Поскольку точно знаем,
Что вместе с силой воли
Участьем к чьей-то боли
Душа ее полна !
Добра по-настоящему,
Участлива к просящему 
И подлинно умна
Она !
_
*Мариночка, с днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1137874.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

*девчонки как порой вам всем завидую..*. знаете почему ?
*да потому что я с вами всего только 2 месяца*  *а могла бы  годы жить тут и получать такие эмоции и такой позитив ..*..   мы все  такие разные по натуре и нас объединяет одно    ...наш форум и желание дарить радость  ..я жалею что не знакома с вами в реале, но многих полюбила  на форуме за то ,что вы всегда поможете  ..   поддержите... я и не мечтала  о таком  !для меня это так важно .... 
я   пишу поздравления  иногда ещё  мало зная  именинниц но..я думаю это не выглядит глупо ведь каждой приятно получить поздравление пусть и от незнакомых людей   ..поэтому 

Мариночка я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям ! я желаю всего самого светлого, доброго, трогательного, что можно пожелать красивой и обаятельной девушке с потрясающей улыбкой  ! тебя так здесь любят.. у тебя так много подруг и у тебя просто завал  комплиментов и поздравлений сегодня  .. и пусть эта гора поздравлений поможет сбыться твоей заветной мечте !

----------


## Озорная

Марьюшка - Мариша! С днем рождения тебя, дорогая!!!

Истинная Женщина с буковки большой, 
Милая, веселая, с доброю душой. 
Как же ты любуешься на листву, цветы! 
Истинная Женщина - это значит ты! 
В сердце не растрачена вера в красоту, 
Покорить стараешься духа высоту. 
Будущее, прошлое - все в тебе живет, 
Тяга к неизвестному в путь тебя зовет. 
Ах, не ведай старости, будь всегда такой. 
Не дружи, пожалуйста, с грустью и тоской. 
Радует пусть солнышко, радуют друзья... 
По-другому Женщине просто жить нельзя!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1166355.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мариша, с днём рождения!*
Только светлых дней, а темноты лишь по ночам, но ласковой и счастливой. Слезинок лишь от счастья. И любви, всякой, разной ( в хорошем смысле, не подумай чего  :Yes4: ) и конечно же ( пусть и банальное пожелание), здоровья, сибирского, крепкого. 
*И удача пусть всегда будет твоим попутчиком!*

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Мариночка!

Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Желаю тебе оставаться такой же очаровательной и просто изЮмительной женщиной!!!*

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариша! я первый раз в жизни ненавижу расстояния, которые разделяют тебя с близким  человеком! так хочется обнять тебя и расцеловать в поздравлениях!!!!!
у меня не хватает слов, чтобы поздравить тебя и чего-то нажелать...все это кажется слегка банальным...я просто хочу сказать тебе, что я тебя искренне люблю! и присоеденюсь к Светкиным словам : Береги себя!!!!!!!!!!для себя и для нас!!!!!
_Пы.Сы. Горжусь , что в этом году обрела статус твоей сожительницы:)_
_Пы.Сы.2 Горжусь, что умею хранить секрет, о котором ты сама даже и не знала:) надеюсь, в след. году обрету прежний статус для сохранности тайны:)_
*Люблю тебя, солнце мое, и очень скучаю!!!!!!!*
С днем варенья! Пусть у тебя хватит здоровья на осуществление всех пожеланий, которые прозвучат для тебя в эти дни!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*МАРИНА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ВСЕГДА УЛЫБАТЬСЯ И НИКОГДА НЕ ГРУСТИТЬ!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2532531.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

замечательная неделя, вчера у Марьюшки. а сегодня у Димки Дональда день рождения. Вот ведь бывает так, ни разу в реале не встречаешься с человеком. а чувствуешь его энергетику на расстоянии, и понимаешь - это НАСТОЯЩИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, РЕАЛЬНЫЙ. Димка - принимай поздравления, если Маринке говорила - БЕРЕГИ СЕБЯ, то тебе скажу - ПОЯВЛЯЙСЯ ЧАЩЕ, на самом деле, мы без тебя скучаем. Твои советы бывают так вовремя и в точку!!!

Скажи своей семье - что мы гордимся знакомством с тобой, и всё -таки, надеюсь, что обязательно познакомимся в реале!

----------


## Ларико

Диму Дональда просто ЖАЖДУ поздравить! Света права! Ужасно хочется увидеть реально, но такое чувство, что я тебя, Дима, видела миллион раз, общалась и знаю уже 100 лет! 
Дима!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю! Желаю всех прелестей жизни! Желаю хорошего настроения! Приезжай! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Tender:  
И я всех тельцов и телушечек поздравляю!!!!!
А Димочку-дональда крЭпок цАлую и обнимаю! Воть!

 :Vah:  :flower:  :Tender:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Дим и я спешу тебя поздравить с ДНЮШЕЧКОЙ!!!! ты классный человечек и я очень рада знакомству с тобой! веселый,креативный,чуткий, ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЯЩИЙ свою СЕМЬЮ!!! честное слово- горжусь что я тебя знаю!!! и не забывай- ты обещал приезжать в Сиб почаще!!! так что ЖДЕМ!!!! пусть твои близкие будут счастливы,твоя работа тебя радует и желания(ну хоть через одно)сбываются!!!!  :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2538705m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

Снова опаздала...Но очень-очень хочу присоединится к "хору поздравляющих" и пожелать *Марьюшке-Мариночке чтоб в твоей жизни было побольше того, что тебе по сердцу, что бы не переставало радовать и давать новые силы твоё любимое дело, что бы твои сыночки тебя каждый день удивляли и ты не уставала гордится их добрыми делами, что бы рядом всегда были надёжные друзья, чтобы твоя душа пела...и в ней кружились бабочки счастья. Марина, как хорошо, что ты есть!!! Спасибо твоим родителям за это!*

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Марина, прими самые искренние поздравления с днем рождения! Иногда на праздниках вспоминаю слова о том, что когда на земле рождается человек, на небе загорается его счастливая звезда. Рассказываю имениннику, но где-то на подсознании знаю, что это неправда... Но есть на земле яркие люди, которые доказывают обратное.. На земле сияют так, что любую небесную звезду перезвездят! Ты одна из таких! Яркая, интересная,думающая, цельная, беззаветно преданная нашему тамадейскому делу! Пусть так будет и дальше! Интересных заказов, регулярных премий, надежных друзей, интересных встреч! Продолжай  светить, греть, указывать верное направление, одним словом ЗВЕЗДИТЬ!  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие! Привет всем!!! К своему стыду только сейчас нашла время поблагодарить всех за поздравления!!! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!! СПАСИБО!!!
Знаете, сегодня весь день вспоминаю своего отца..второй раз он не поздравляет меня с днем рождения... Так вот, всегда, когда я в детстве начинала чем-нибудь хвалиться, он всегда подходил ко мне поближе и начинал в упор разглядывать мое лицо..и на мой вопрос: чего ты? говорил - да вот смотрю, нос не облазит? а то ты так его задираешь, что поди обгорел на солнышке))) вчера, начитавшись поздравлений - и здесь, и в контакте и в скайпе..везде где только можно - от форумчан, от молодоженов...я с таким задранным носом пошла работать свадьбу. И мой папа, верный себе, с того света щелкнул меня по носу))) Из 20человек гостей, 2 человека устроили мне такую проверку на вшивость, от которой я снова вспомнила, что нос задирать никак нельзя! :Grin:  Я думала финал не наступит никогда... И представляете мое состояние, когда я, сказав заключительные слова и объявив последний танец, вышла на улицу курить... А ресторан расположен на берегу небольшого озера. И с другого берега озера вдруг раздается хоровое "Я люблю тебя Марина все сильней день ото дня..." Это Мишкины и Ларико подъехали и ждали, когда я закончу работать)))))))) Все мое отвратительное настроение улетучилось вмиг!!!! И мы поехали ко мне домой и пили коньяк, которые мне подарили молодожены..))
[IMG]http://*********ru/2536493.jpg[/IMG]
Эта фотография - всем привет из Тюмени!!! И эти рюмочки, что у нас в руках мы держим за форум, за всех, с кем свела меня судьба на бескрайних просторах интернета))))))

Думала-думала, чем отблагодарить всех за поздравления, за теплые слова...Чем отдарить??? И только одно придумала..Я тут решила заняться сочинением универсальных тостов, чтобы можно было использовать на любой свадьбе в зависимости от каких-то обстоятельств. И, поскольку впереди лето, а наши молодожены всегда жутко расстраиваются, когда в день свадьбы льет дождь, вот такой первый тост и придумался. Сознаюсь честно, сама его еще не обкатывала, это литературный вариант, для употребления его еще нужно наговорить, упростить, чтоб СЛУШАЛСЯ, а не читался))) Если кому-то понравится, пригодится - буду рада!!!

Тост на плохую погоду.

Расскажу-ка я вам одну сказку…. Проснулось как то рано-рано утром солнышко, умылось, прихорошилось и сменило на своем посту луну. Раскатилось на все небо и ну играть своими лучами…. Настроение – великолепное! А чего ж не радоваться-то? За ночь выспалось как следует. Все небо в твоем распоряжении – свети себе и радуйся!!! 
Разыгралось солнышко, расшалилось, траву разбудило, заставило выпрямиться, листву деревьев от росы подсушило, цветы свои головки подняли, на красоту в небе любуясь. А солнце не унимается – в воде покрасовалось, полюбовалось своим отражением. А потом уже и про людей вспомнило – пора им просыпаться и скорей солнечные зайчики в оконные стекла пускать, будить их, засонь….
Пошалило, поиграло, да и заскучало солнышко… Ну все с утра пораньше сделало, порадовалось, а дальше что? Свети всегда? Свети везде? И весь день? Скучно.  И подумало солнце – хоть бы тучи с ветром набежали что ли, поговорить хоть с кем нибудь. А ветер не заставил себя ждать – тут как тут. Он и тучи пригнал, да такие солидные, увесистые тучи, тяжелые от дождя. Затянули тучи все небо, расположились так по хозяйски и собрались уж было дождем на землю пролиться. А солнце им сверху и говорит: «ну, погодите работать-то, успеете еще. Давайте поговорим, пусть ветер пока работает, пыль поднимает, да о скором дожде пусть всех предупреждает. А то скучно мне здесь без общения». А тучи, они ж на то и тучи, они в хорошем настроении не бывают…Они то ноют мелким противным дождичком, то в ярости крушат все громом и молнией. Вот и сейчас, повисли тяжелой свинцовой занавесью на небе, закрыли недовольные солнце, ну и решили высказать светиле все, что накопилось на душе. «Ну и где справедливость, скажи на милость? С утра полчаса посветило, поигралось, да за нас же и спряталось. А все восхищения – тебе! Стихи и песни тебе! Всякие там красивые романтические сравнения – тоже с тобой. А ведь на тебя-то и посмотреть невозможно, разве что сильно-сильно зажмурившись…. А нам что? Если и посмотрят вверх, уж не залюбуются, а только досадуют, да нервничают – когда ж этот дождь кончится? А если уж стихи и песни пишут, так одна тоска смертная – слезы да расставания с нами сравнивают… Где справедливость??? И ведь сейчас все скучают по тебе, ждут, а ты спряталось тут за нас и отлеживаешься…поговорить, видите ли ему захотелось…Не солнце ты, а злыдень» Совсем надулись тучи, разобиделись, да от обиды своей каак пролились ливнем на землю.. А солнце хохочет-заливается: «дуйтесь тучи, дуйтесь, лейте дождем! Люди щуриться перестанут, очки солнцезащитные поснимают, в небо глядеть перестанут и посмотрят они вокруг себя. Да и увидят, что я никуда и не спряталось, я в глазах любимых отражаюсь. Я по-прежнему освещаю и согреваю всех, только не лучами, а светом любимых и любящих глаз. Лейся дождь, да посильней, да подольше!!! Пусть люди увидят, что каждый из них – это само СОЛНЦЕ!!!

Вот такая, друзья, детская сказочка…а к чему я ее сегодня вспомнила? А посмотрите-ка за окно…. А теперь друг на друга посмотрите – видите солнце в глазах? А сейчас друг другу улыбнитесь – видите, солнышки ярче стали??? А сейчас на молодоженов наших посмотрите!!! Да знаю я, знаю, что с утра они сами как два самых ярких солнца всех вас освещают и согревают, а теперь свои улыбки им подарите, все вместе…нет, не достаточно…давайте встанем все вместе, улыбнемся нашим солнышкам самыми солнечными улыбками!!! Пусть сегодня нет солнышка на небе, зато есть СЧАСТЬЕ! СЕМЬЯ! СВАДЬБА!!! 




ну и, конечно... ДИМА ДОНАЛЬД!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!

----------


## Donald

Ё-моё! А я и не вижу! Ну как же я вас люблю то, а?! Вот ей Бог! Вот Маришке не позвонил нонче...... Были причины... прости... Но с днем рождения тебя, моя дорогая!!!!!!!!!!!! Обнимаю тебя крепко-крепко!
С каждым, словно всегда был знаком! Кста, вот вчера вонил Лине. Это ж до чего техника дошла! Из  с Байкала в Киев! УРААА!!!!
Друзья! Я счастлив, что я с вами! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Дима, дорогой мой человек !
Я поздравляла тебя в личке , но и здесь, на Форуме хочу заявить, что очень хочу поздравить тебя с Днем рождения!
Ты необыкновенный человек и хоть появляешься редко, но метко.
Ты удивительный дипломат и умеешь дружить со всеми.
 Всегда в стороне от малых и больших конфликтов . Если что-то говоришь, то с присущим тебе юмором и с достоинством
 Я верю, что мы все же встретимся в реале , а не так, как сейчас, я только виртуально дергаю тебя за уши и приговариваю,- живи и радуйся жизни. Пусть растет твое благополучие, пусть сохраняется отличное настроение. Пусть получается все, что хочется.
 Пусть будет так!
С Днем рождения,дорогой!*

----------


## Donald

Спасибо, дорогая моя! Спасибо ВСЕМ! И, знаете... я бы пожелал ВСЕМ ТАКИХ Друзей! Я вас люблю! Вы - Лучшие!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Мир!Труд!Май!
Свету Сильву поздравляй!
У нашей полтавчанки Светы Сильвы - сегодня- днюха!
 И даже солнышко пригрело ярче и птицы кругом поют
 И настроение хорошее с самого утра!
 Будь счастлива, Светлана!
пусть исполняются все твои мечты и желания*

----------


## Алена345

Дорогие форумчане разрешите вас поздравить и преподнести вам стих:
Где вы, на Земле, иль на Орбите, 
В нашенской стране, или иной, 
День Труда, граждане, не проспите! 
Ну и что, что нынче выходной?!!
С праздником, всех благ!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*СВЕТОЧКА, ДОРОГАЯ ПОДРУЖКА!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2544134.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Blush2: 
Позвольте и мне отмаяковаться!
Дорогие мои, спасибо за поздравления,  которые я до сих пор получаю по телефону и по скайпу, оказывается скорость скайпа ст праздничные дни равна скорости дореволюционного ЕРплана!
Родные зайки мои, СПАСИБО ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!!

Я всех помню и люблю!

Благодарю всех именно на Форуме. в нашем доме. где мы все подружились и породнились!СПАСИБО!

МИР И ЛЮБОВЬ ВСЕМ!!!!!

----------


## Rem-Olya

Всех-всех форумчан с прошедшими праздниками! 

А сегодня...
Спешу поздравить Людочку sum с Днем рождения!

----------


## Олеч

*Людочка!!!!!!!!!**Солнышко ты моё!!!!**Я тебя от всей души поздравляю с твоим ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!Хочу пожелать тебе столько хорошего....что и не перечислить!!!!Ты добрая,милая,весёлая,светлая,необыкновенная, 
заботливая.....можно перечислять ооочень долго!!!*

_Людмила действует решительно.
Она не будет отступать;
В любимом деле упоительна,
Себя стремится показать.
Трудолюбива и старательна.
Ей греет душу похвала -
Всё нам исполнит обязательно
Она за добрые слова.
Пусть у Людмилы будут светлые
Весьма удачливые дни;
Мечты исполнятся заветные
И радость принесут они!_

----------


## Ларико

_Люда! Красавица! Веселушка! С тебя хочется брать пример! Когда стою рядом, хочется выпрямиться и втянуть живот! Эталон женственности! Люда, я тебя сильно люблю! И если когда-нибудь я доеду еще раз до зимней сказки "Рощино" под Питером, то обязательно зайду к тебе и посидим похохочем!
Знаю, что ты сильно хочешь внуков, так вот, желаю тебе в ближайшее время парочку! А потом еще! Жалко, что у моего Левы нет такой бабушки-бабочки!  Представляяяяяяююююю!
Люда! Красоты в душе, здоровья в теле, радости в доме! Пусть твоя улыбка радует нас!_

вот так я пою для тебя сегодня: С днем рожденья тебя, дорогая Люда!

----------


## manja

*Людочка!!!!!!!!!*
*ты самый светлый человек в мире..*
*Обожаю тебя и люблю..*

----------


## optimistka17

*С Днем рождения, тезка!
С Днем рождения , Люда, Людочка, Людям милая Людмила*

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Дорогие    мои,   я   тронута   до  глубины   души!!! Давно столько   не   улыбалась со слезами на глазах...Спасибо   большое   за  внимание, за   теплые  слова...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогую нашу Людочку, поздравляю от души! С днем Рожденья дорогая, ты нас радовать спеши! 
Чтоб жилось тебе всех краше, 
дом всегда был полной чашей, 
чтоб звенел в нем как у всех 
звонкий, чистый детский смех! 
чтоб торговля удавалась 
и всегда ты радовалась...  :Tender:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## sa-sha76

спешу поздравить моего первого друга появившегося  у меня здесь на форуме...Олечка Ринг...с днём рождения !
и пусть не складно но от души.....

 7 мая рано утром едва открыв свои глаза
я вспомнила что у лапули сегодня праздник...не беда 
 что дни рождения не любишь   ..тебе сегодня можно всё
 ты не грусти..  вставай родная...и загляни в своё окно 
ты видишь радостно щебечет птичек стая
они тебе  желают как всегда.... здоровья и улыбок море
  ты это Оля поняла ?
я б все сады у нас в округе  тихонько ночью обошла 
но жаль  для Оли ольгаринги сирень в садах не расцвела....
ты поняла, что я поздравить хотела так чтоб улыбнуть?
чтоб утро было бы волшебным и день прошёл не как- нибудь !

----------


## manja

Я хочу поздравить с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ...пусть и совсем не вовремя..но именно седьмого мая появился на свет 
САМЫЙ ДОБРЫЙ И САМЫЙ НАСТОЯЩИЙ человек на белый свет..
*ОЛЮШКА ..РИНГ я тебя очень очень люблю..за все за все..*
во первых чтоТЫ появилась в моей жизни..пару лет назад БЛАГОДАРЯ форуму..
за то что ты такой преданный человек..преданный своим принципам, своим взглядом...
за то что ты, заботливый человек, это то как ты заботишься о своей бабушке..
за то что ты безумна верна своей смье доченьке и мужу..
Я скучаю по тебе если мы не поговорим хоть пару дней..
Не знаю чтобы было светлого еще..тогда, потому что каждый день ты заглядываешь в скайп и спрашиваешь как я себя чувствую, как прошел день..
Ты просто ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ СЧАСТЛИВОЙ...
Я обожаю тебя, очень тебя люблю..и еще прими от твоего братика, названного, моего мужа самые теплые поздравления..

----------


## olgaring

Манечка, даже не знаю что сказать. Спасибо тебе большое за тёплое поздравление. Твои слова  очень дороги моему сердцу. Ты меня засмущала :Blush2: 

Саша, огромное спасибо за твои чудные стихи. Ты молодчинка! Всё , что ты хотела им сказать,я поняла. :Yes4:

----------


## Гвиола

Дорогую Макнату поздравляю от всей души с Днем рождения!!!
Страницу жизни новую
Готова  ты открыть.
Желаю я с любовью
Тебе всю жизнь прожить.
Желаю чтоб печали
Не знали о тебе,
Чтоб радости встречали
Тебя в твоей судьбе,
Чтоб небо было чистым,
Как все твои мечты.
И взгляд твой был лучистым,
Чтоб улыбалась ты.

Мамо,ти моя кохана, будь щаслива!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Наташенька! Пою тебе везде, где только можно (практически по Лепсу)*

*Натали!
Воскреси в своей ты памяти те дни,
Как в Крыму с тобой сидели до зари, 
Говорили, и умолкнуть не могли.

Натали!
твой чудесный борщ уже не разлюбить
И вина такого больше не испить,
Да и сало вряд ли можно позабыть…

Натали!
Всех сумела своим сердцем обогреть,
Завести, зажечь, завлечь и завертеть –
Энергетика твоя лилась рекой,
Увлекая Тамадею за собой….

Натали! 
Как хочу с тобой опять я покурить,
Долго-долго обо всем поговорить,
Как хочу опять обнять тебя, друг мой,
ЧЕЛОВЕК любимый, яркий дорогой!

Натали!
Я поздравить тебя, милая, спешу,
И сегодня на весь форум я кричу
Пусть исполняться желания твои,
С днем Рожденья, дорогая Натали!*

----------


## Буча

НАТАШЕЧКА - ОЗОРНАЯ! Это тебе :Smile3: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2560058.jpg[/IMG]

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! БУДЬ ВСЕГДА ВЕСЕЛОЙ, ОЗОРНОЙ, КРАСИВОЙ!!!
ЗДОРОВЬЯ ТЕБЕ И ВСЕГО САМОГО, ПРИСАМОГО ДОБРОГО!!! :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Наташ, привет! И я спешу поздравить
Тебя с твоим рождением!
Хочу, чтоб ты всегда была
С хорошим настроением!
Пусть носит на руках тебя семья,
А избиратели - не докучают,
На праздниках всегда тебя
Пусть гости бурными аплодисментами встречают!
Хочу еще поесть борща,
Что ты варила среди ночи...
Наташка, я люблю тебя
Поверь мне- ОЧЕНЬ, ОЧЕНЬ, ОЧЕНЬ!!!!!!!!!!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## maknata

*Гвиола*, 
*Svetllana*, 
*tatiana-osinka*, 
Девочки! Спасибо огромное!!!! Я вас люблю! :Tender:

----------


## manja

*Дорогую Макнату НАТАШЕНЬКУ поздравляю от всей души с Днем рождения!!!*
_Наташа будь главное счастливой.._
_и хоть я НИКОГДА тебя не видела, но я уверенна что ты такой свой человек, справедливый и тонкой души.._
_ДАЙ ТЕБЕ БОГ всего всего..._

----------


## Shusteer

*НАТАШЕНЬКА ОЗОРНАЯ, ЛЮДОЧКА ЗУМ, ОЛЕЧКА ЛУНА!!!*http://www.radikal.ru][/URL]
*ЕЩЁ НЕ ВСЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ И ПРИЗНАНИЯ ВАС НАШЛИ...* *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Славина

Наташенька, Макнаточка, С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!!! :flower: 
Пусть я бы с тобой не закурила по одной, но с удовольствием бы ещё раз рядом постояла, посидела, полежала  :Vah:   :Grin: !!! 
Я очень рада нашему знакомству!
Поэтому от всей души принимай и мои поздравления.
Пусть всегда тебе улыбается удача,
Муж с каждым днём любит и ценит сильнее,
Доченька пусть растет умницей вам на радость
Ну а ты цвети и пахни всем нам на радость!Ура!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Недаром в переводе на русский язык имя Наташа обозначает- Родная.
Дорогой мой РОДНОЙ человечек, милая сердцу Наталочка!
 С Днем рожденья поздравляю тебя от всей своей необъятной широкой души.
Будь здорова и счастлива. Надеюсь на скорую встречу*.

----------


## Крымчанка

Наташенька, дорогой мой человечек, любимая МАМО всего форума, *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Donskova-t

*maknata Натальюшка!!!*
Всегда, с удовольствием читаю Ваши сообщения!!!




С днем рожденья поздравляю,
И от всей души желаю:
Счастья, радости, добра,
Быть веселою всегда,
Что задумано - исполнить,
Жизнь прекрасна - это помнить,
Улыбаться, долго жить,
*Людям радость приносить!* ( ну это у нас профессия такая)




Будьте счастливы!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Буча*, Ириша,
*Shusteer*, Оленька!

Спасибо, мои дорогие за поздравление, мне очень приятно! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

*manja*, 
*___Ира___*, 
*optimistka17*, 
*Крымчанка*, 
*Donskova-t*, 
Cпасибо!!! Я вас люблю!

----------


## julia2222

*Озорная*, 
*maknata*, 
Девочки, С Днём рождения! :Vishenka 33:  Такие деньки сейчас тёплые, цветёт сирень, каштаны, вишни...Пусть ваша жизнь будет прекрасна и светла! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Здоровья, Мира и уверенности в завтрашнем дне!!! :br: 
*Озорная*, Наташенька! Спасибо за отзывчивость и помощь иностранцам :Grin:  в Питере! Мужу именинницы - отдельный респект!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Олеч

*Наташа Озорная!!!!*я и не знала что у тебя день рождения!!!!!!!!!Я тебя от все души поздравляю!!!!*Ты светлый и добрый человек!!!!**Всех тебе благ!!!*

*И ещё сегодня* день рождения *у* Олечки Шустер!!!(если ничего не путаю).Ольчик ,ты классная!!!Я рада знакомству с тобой!!!


*И это ещё не всё* :Grin: *я двенадцать лет тому назад стала мамой* :Aga:  :Yahoo: *С чем себя и поздравляю!!!!*
*Сегодня у моего сынули день рождения!!!*.

----------


## Shusteer

*Олеч*, Дорогой человечек! спасибо за тёплые слова, за то что вспомнила. :flower:  В ответ поздравляю тебя с почётным и очень трудным статусом "Мамы" Дай Бог тебе его нести с достоинством, что бы дети радовали...это главое, ну и сил любви ВСЕМ ВСЕМ В КАНУН ДНЯ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО ДНЯ СЕМЬИ!

----------


## sa-sha76

Я  спешу поздравить Юлечку DJU с днём рождения! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ !
в эти весенние денёчки когда природа оживает так хочется пожелать тебе счастья,благополучия в семье ( после свадьбы дочи у вас же медовый месяц   продолжается? ...),здоровья..
чтобы  все твои задумки легко воплощались в жизнь.. и наверное вот это стих  как раз для такого случая..

.В день элегантный, в день грациозный
Я пожелаю, пусть чуть не серьезно,
Новых нарядов ,модных фасонов,
Супер-сенсаций по телефону,
Денег, чтоб их никогда не считать
И ежедневно от счастья летать!

с юбилеем Юлечка ! и  пусть сегодня день будет полон приятных сюрпризов !
сегодня день пионерии поэтому вот такой салют в честь тебя... :Take Example: 
 :Vishenka 15: вот такой тортик для тебя

и это букет с Урала..тоже тебе !
 :Vishenka 33:

----------


## manja

Юлечку DJU с днём рождения! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ !
счастья весны зеленого света в жизни как можно больше..
пусть светофор горит зеленым, мир вокруг дарит только позитифффффффф

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Эх, поколение...* 

Взвейтесь кострами! 
Взлетите орлятами! 
Алыми стягами 
Дыры залатаем! 
Звонкими песнями, 
Дружными звеньями. 
Чтоб интереснее! 
Чтоб злободневнее! 
Мы – пионерия, 
Мы – комсомолия! 
Круче Нигерии, 
Больше Монголии! 
В светлое завтра мы 
В ногу со временем, 
С песней о Партии, 
С песней о Ленине! 
Ждут нас заводы, 
Целинные тракторы, 
БАМ, и Магнитка, и 
Лунные кратеры! 
Взвейтесь-развейтесь, 
Красные соколы! 
Рейте над миром 
То выше, то около! 
Славим-прославим 
Отчизну свободную, 
Партию – мать вашу!- 
Силу народную! 
Драться-кусаться 
С буржуями жирными 
Будем повсюду мы 
Средствами мирными... 
Клятвы-присяги, 
Линейки и звёздочки – 
Гимны, речёвки, 
Собранья-маёвочки. 
Красные бантики, 
Красные ленточки, 
Cильные мальчики, 
Строгие девочки……. 

--------------------------------------- 
Море терпения 
С верой в утопию - 
Эх, поколение... 
Эх, философия... 

_Автор Гойакла_

----------


## olgaring

Хочу очень очень поздравить Сашеньку. Саша, ты очень добрый, очень заботливый и настоящий человечек. Знаю как волнуешься перед своим юбилеем. Верь, у тебя всё получится . Будь счастливой! Будь любимой! Будь здоровой! Молодой и красивой! Оставайся такой какая ты есть: весёлой, заботливой, дружелюбной, ответственной и немного наивной . Успеха тебе во всём!!! :018:  :018:  :018:  :051:  :052:  :062:  :006:

----------


## Dju

Манечка и Сашенька, спасибо большое за пожелания!

----------


## Курица

> Хочу очень очень поздравить Сашеньку.


Сегодня ЮБИЛЕЙ-совершеннолетие- у Сани (*sa-sha76*), которая на Форуме недавно, но уже успела подружиться со многими форумчанами, потому что она добрый и светлый человечек. Желаю ей счастья и исполнения всех желаний, а также большой и вечной им с Женей любви!!Здоровья её героической мамочке, которая подарила Миру Сашу такой, какая она есть  - открытой, стремящейся помочь всем и вся, отзывчивой,доброй, немножко наивной и чистой, натурой творческой, творящей, а иногда -ВЫтворяющей. А ещё- успешного проведения собственного праздника сегодня, в кругу родных и близких.
Кто ещё незнаком или не общался близко-знакомьтесь-это Саша. А рядом - её Женя, муж и отец двоих дочечек-красавиц.Слева-то, с чем Саша у меня ассоциируется-нежная,пушистая,но-дунешь посильнее -улетит, чтобы на парашютиках принести каждому, с нею общающемуся, кусочек радости. Так она дарит себя на праздниках...
[IMG]http://*********net/1185053.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Сашенька спасибо за то что ты у нас есть !!! Счастья тебе, всего самого доброго, нежного, сладкого, славного, теплого, сильного, верного, нужного, легкого...



ну а я могу пока только подарить тебе самые нежные цветы...

----------


## Галкатк

[IMG]url=http://melochi-jizni.ru/photo/10][/url][/IMG]

*Сашенька!Поздравляю тебя с Днем Варенья!
Счастья ,любви,здоровья ,новых творческих взлетов   и много денег!*

----------


## Славина

*Саша, Сашуля,  Сашулечка!
Поздравляю тебя с твоим юным юбилеем!
Спасибо тебе за то, что ты у нас есть, такая красивая, добрая, нежная, любящая, заботливая, хозяйственная, светлая... к тебе применимы все эпитеты, которые мы говорим, когда любим человека.
Оставайся такой всегда, будь любима мужем, детками и нами!
Пусть никогда не иссякнет поток твоих идей, вдохновения, творчества. 
Успехов тебе, здоровья и исполнения всех твоих желаний.
С Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Zажигалка

Сашенька, Сашуля наша! С днюхой-юбилюхой тебя! С *замечательным* юбилеем!
Поздравляю с юбилеем!
Имениннице – виват!
За ее здоровье выпить
Каждый гость, конечно, рад.
Сашка, :Yes4:  все мы тебя любим,
Заявляем от души.
Пожеланья тебе наши
Тоже очень хороши.
Чтобы дети, как цветочки,
А квартира – как дворец,
Муж- заботливый и нежный
И в хозяйстве – молодец!
Чтоб друзья помочь старались –
 нынче справиться с едой,
А в дальнейшем – с неудачей,
С неприятностью любой!
Чтоб здоровье не шалило
И цветные снились сны.
Чтоб года не торопила 
Смена Солнца и Луны.
Чтоб фортуна улыбалась
И хоть чудом, но везло.
Чтоб от бед уберегали
Стен родных уют, тепло.
О хорошем думай чаще
Даже в пору черных гроз.
Никакие беды в мире
Не достойны твоих слез!

[IMG]http://*********net/1192301.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Dju

*Сашенька, соседка по Днюхе, праздравляю!* 



Я к тебе в гости после вчерашнего со своим  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

Девочки лапулечки  так тронута вниманием,
мне сегодня дарят все такие пожелания.......
 а как приятно их читать на форуме любимом.

всё рифма дальше  не идёт ....до слёз приятно......  всем огромное спасибо...завтра ещё бы только погулять на славу......

----------


## MAGISTRA

Поздравляем участников Международного Фестиваля Мастеров Праздника "Арт-Магистраль"!
Награды "Золотой микрофон"  вручены в номинациях:

 ГРАН-ПРИ фестиваля - Ася Беглярова -г.Мариуполь 

-"Детский праздник" - Ирина Иванилова г.Ставрополь
-"Ведущий юбилейного торжества" - Вячеслав Карабанов. г.Изобильный
-"Ведущий свадьбы" - Анна Рябова - г.Майкоп
-"За артистизм,сценическое обаяние" - Ольга Любомирова -г.Сочи

Благодарю всех  участников фестиваля за активное стремление к новым знаниям, креативность, талант, настроение, опыт, творческую дружбу!

Огромное спасибо от все души:
МАРГАРИТЕ МОЗГОВСКОЙ за поддержку и помощь в организации фестиваля!!
ОЛЬГЕ ШРУБ 
АСЕ БЕГЛЯРОВОЙ
ДЕНИСУ БЛОХНИНУ
ВЛАДИСЛАВУ ПАНФИЛОВУ
ТАТЬЯНЕ СМИРНЯГИНОЙ
ТАТЬЯНЕ ОВЧАРЕНКО
и всем - всем мастерам!!

Команде фестиваля:  АНДРЕЮ КОЛЬЦОВУ И МИХАИЛУ МИНАЕВУ

И особые слова благодарности МАРИНЕ ЗАЙКИНОЙ и всей команде ин-ку!

----------


## Сильва

А сегодня у Анжеллы день рожденья! Поздравляем от души, желаем счастья, здоровья, успехов!!!!!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Анжелла, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Огромное спасибо за поздравления! :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Анжелла*,* прими запоздалые поздравления! 
Я вчера протупила - в отпуск ушла, вот и увлеклась первым днём отпуска...  
Желаю тебе того, что задумано, о чём мечтается! А доброта, великодушие, красота и человечность у тебя есть!!!!!*

*А это тебе - от Риты (она была у тебя в гостях, когда мы на конкурсе  в Татарстане были)*

[IMG]http://*********net/1300290.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Оказывается -сегодня  не   только   ДЕНЬ ЗАЩИТЫ   ДЕТЕЙ, но и  ДЕНЬ  РОЖДЕНИЯ    ФОРУМА?  И   завершился    конкурс   памяти    А.   БАРТО   "БЕЛОЕ ПЕРЫШКО".   Я   от   души всех   поздравляю!   И именно сегодня в   детском саду   "Василек"    звучали   стихи наших   форумчанок  Т. Курочки и   Л. Оптимистки.Принимайте, мой маленький   подарок...
.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Все получилось! Люда молодец!

Любимый форум с днем рожденья!!!! Мы тебя не любим..... МЫ ТЕБЯ ОБОЖАЕМ!!!!!

----------


## Буча

> Оказывается -сегодня не только ДЕНЬ ЗАЩИТЫ ДЕТЕЙ, но и ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ФОРУМА? И завершился конкурс памяти А. БАРТО "БЕЛОЕ ПЕРЫШКО". Я от души всех поздравляю! И именно сегодня в детском саду "Василек" звучали стихи наших форумчанок Т. Курочки и Л. Оптимистки.Принимайте, мой маленький подарок...


Супер!!! Детки такие молодцы!!! И цветочки класс!!!

----------


## TAMATA

Людочка, умница!!!!Спасибо за такой сюрприз!!

----------


## Буча

Анжелочка, родная, лучше поздно чем никогда. С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1362067.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> Оказывается -сегодня  не   только   ДЕНЬ ЗАЩИТЫ   ДЕТЕЙ, но и  ДЕНЬ  РОЖДЕНИЯ    ФОРУМА?  И   завершился    конкурс   памяти    А.   БАРТО   "БЕЛОЕ ПЕРЫШКО".   Я   от   души всех   поздравляю!   И именно сегодня в   детском саду   "Василек"    звучали   стихи наших   форумчанок  Т. Курочки и   Л. Оптимистки.Принимайте, мой маленький   подарок...
> .


Никогда не думала, что мне будет так приятно услышать свои стишата в исполнении детворы. 
Людочка, спасибо тебе большое- пребольшое за доставленную радость.

----------


## Курица

> Никогда не думала, что мне будет так приятно услышать свои стишата в исполнении детворы. 
> Людочка, спасибо тебе большое- пребольшое за доставленную радость.


ПОЛНОСТЬЮ подписываюсь под КАЖДЫМ Людиным словом.
Люда ЗУМ_кудесница!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> сегодня в детском саду "Василек" звучали стихи наших форумчанок Т. Курочки и Л. Оптимистки.Принимайте, мой маленький подарок...


Вот это дааааа!!! Людочка, какой подарок ты приготовила ВСЕМ НАМ!!!  Просто потрясающе! Я сейчас скопирую этот пост в тему результатов конкурса и еще раз хочу поблагодарить Таню Курочку, и Люду Оптимистку за активное участие в нем!!!

----------


## Ларико

Поздравляю наших поэтесс! Это те люди, которые никогда не откажут, помогут! Их Муза всегда на правом плече! Девочки! Удачи и здоровья вам!

*А сегодня день рождения у хорошей, замечательной Юли Приветик1999!!! Юля, от твоей доброты должны таять льды Антарктиды!  И лучше я ничего не буду писать, ведь все равно не хватит слов, а просто скажу: С Днем рождения, моя родная! Пусть Алексей и Ариша любят тебя всегда-всегда!*

----------


## Natali_T

Юленька! С днем рождения!
Надеюсь вновь встретиться и в этом году!


*Анимация*

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :br: Юля !  С днем рождения тебя! Я желаю тебе только от чистого сердца и очень искренне всего самого прекрасного и жизнерадостного!!! Любви, ярких, незабываемых встреч, верных друзей, праздничного настроения, исполнения заветных желаний и творческих свершений!
С Днем Рождения!

----------


## manja

_Я сегодня утром просто испугалась..Я вспомнила что уже две недели прошло с дня рождения моей дорогой САШЕНЬКИ_
_САШУЛЕ..._
_А я ее даже не поздравила...Закрутилась со своими..проблемами, юбилеями..._
_Но наверное не зря говорят..ЛУЧШЕ ПОЗДНО ЧЕМ НИКОГДА..._

*ДОРОГАЯ САШЕНЬКА, родная моя...*
_от всей души хочу поздравить тебя с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ..._
_Какой непредсказуемой бывает жизнь..Мы знаем четыре стороны света..а вот у жизни их десятки..или_ 
_даже больше..Она поворачивается к нам и радостью, и печалью, и горем и счастьем, и переживанием, и уверенностью.._
_Так многолика наша жизнь..Но самое главное чтобы тебе сегодня не показалось..быть ОПТИМИСТОМ.._
_Ведь все может измениться в один момент...И печаль..сменится радостью, а унынение хорошим настроением.._
_ЛОВИ МОМЕНТЫ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ...радуйся смейся улыбайся, твори, мечтай..._
_ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ ТОЛЬКО ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫХ ЭМОЦИЙ!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## приветик1999

*Ларико-2009*, *Natali_T*, *Ладушка Холи*, спасибо вам за поздравления и такие тёплые, добрые, чудесные слова!!!!!

----------


## Natali_T

Сергей!
Поздравляю с днем рождения!

*Анимация*

----------


## Иньчик

Светочку-феечку  поздравляю с огромным событием! Свершилось таинство женского бытия!Все у тебя есть,милая и чарующая светлая женщина!А для нас главное,что ты у нас есть,сумевшей собрать в себе нечто пленительное,драгоценное,именуемое обаянием.С Юбилеем!!! Продолжай феячить и дальше!

----------


## optimistka17

*Есть человек на Форуме, который появляется редко , но метко.* 
*Это Фея Хорошего Настроения,- Светлана Ушакова*.
*Её знают те, кто хотя бы раз побывал в Песчаном и не только.
Знают и любят за природное обояние, мудрость и такт.
Ильичу крупно повезло, что рядом с ним этот замечательный человек*

*Светик! Я от души желаю тебе счастья,здоровья и вдохновения!
Пусть удача сопутствует тебе всегда и везде!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Крымчанка

Светочка Фея  милая, обаятельная, очаровательная, гостеприимная ... можно перечислять бесконечно какая ты. С юбилеем тебя! Женского счастья тебе и любви. Будь здорова! Будь красива! Просто будь. Мы тебя любим! Зоя и Аркадий.

[br]открытки анимашки

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Бабушку Стасеньки поздравляем!!!!! Курочку нашу дорогуююююююююю!!!!!* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Танечка-Курица!!!
Поздравляю тебя с рождением внучки!!! 
Здоровья маме, малышке, и конечно же тебе - бабушке, ведь новый статус обязывает!!!
Ох, сколько ж сказок и стихов маленькая Стаська услышит!!!*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[IMG]http://s18.******info/0c7d4c40a3b34071e9b4d0a7f0d6d290.gif[/IMG]


Пусть ангелы-спасители 
Хранят вашу малышку,
А строгие родители
Бранят её не слишком.

Пусть бабушка любимая
Без чьей-нибудь подсказки
Своей прекрасной внученьке
Рассказывает сказки.

И книжками, игрушками
Пусть дом скорей наполнится,
Заветные желания 
Живущих в нём исполнятся.

Искони вестей не счесть,
Но известно, что от века
Лучше вести нет, чем весть
О рожденье человека!

[IMG]http://*********net/500504.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## GlazOlga

Танюша-Курочка, поздравляю с ВНУЧЕНЬКОЙ!

Немножко грустно и печально
Ещё так рано бабкой стать,
Но "бабушки" почётно званье
Желаею с мужеством принять!

Желаею крепкого здоровья,
Не нервничать, не унывать,
И по ночам к любимой внучке
На пару с дочкою вставать.

И помогать стирать пелёнки,
А если надо, то кормить,
Петь колыбельную внучёнке,
Почаще на руках носить.

Со званьем новым поздравляю,
Ста лет тебе желаю!
 :Tender:   :Yahoo:   :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

*Танюшка - Курочка, дорогой мой человек! От души поздравляю с новым почетным званием БАБУШКА!   Ура! Нашего полку прибыло!!! 

Здоровья Стасеньке, маме - Даночке, тебе и всей твоей семье!!!!

Всё остальное, скажу тебе лично!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1894780.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

Иньчик, Людочка, Зоечка! Спасибо вам за поздравления и всем спасибо кто дозвонился и кто приехал на мой волнительный день рождения.СПАСИБО ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ и буду феячить дальше!!!!!!  
ТАНЮШКА! Поздравляю с почетным званием БАБУЛЕЧКИ! Пусть внучечка растет здоровенькой и радует бабушку!

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Ну вот и свершилось долгожданное событие для Ставрополья. Итог фестиваля "Арт-Магистраль". Ведущие края познакомились,подружились и сегодня состоялось открытие
"КЛУБА МАСТЕРОВ ПРАЗДНИКА СТАВРОПОЛЬСКОГО КРАЯ"* 

[IMG]http://*********org/1859541.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Танюша, Курочка! Поздравляю с внученькой! Пусть растёт малышка на радость родителям и бабуленьке здоровой и счастливой! :flower:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[IMG]http://s19.******info/ef3332391d9929912eee7e096a1cf79c.gif[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Поздравляем Дениса Блохнина -студия "31 июня" (Мариуполь)  с Днем рождения!!
Креативный,позитивный, умнейший, тактичный, мудрый, талантливый человек!!!
Денис, "Арт-Магистраль" и весь наш дружный коллектив желает тебе Счастья, Здоровья, Процветания и Добра!
Пусть твой творческий путь будет всегда успешным!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1861496.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Танечку, Курочку с внучкой поздравляю! 
Быть самой лучшей бабушкой Курочкой желаю! 
Да не желаю - знаю я , ты и есть такая, 
Добрая и мудрая и самая родная! 



А еще мне хочется сказать, что сегодня день рождения у замечательного педагога, прекрасной ведущей праздников, из города Нижнего Новгорода - Галины Александровны Григорьевой! Уважаемая Галина Александровна, желаю вам и дальше радовать своих учеников вашим талантом и с удовольствием ждем встречи на семинарах с вашим участием! Мы вас любим!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Сегодня день рождения у двух замечательных ведущих. Это  москвичка *Светлана Полли*, которой сегодня исполнилось два раза по семнадцать.
Света, пусть солнце над твоей головой светит ярче, а звезды падают с небес только тогда, когда ты хочешь загадать желание.
 И это наша хохлушка *Юля Сватовская*,- Юли4ка!
Юля, судьба подарила мне возможность познакомиться с тобой лично , ты даже была у меня в гостях в Днепропетровске. И сожалею лишь об одном, что не могу в реале подергать тебя за уши!
Будь счастлива и здорова!Наслаждайся жизнью, работой и отдыхом, который ты сама себе в последнее время устраиваешь.
 До новых встреч! :flower:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Светлану   и   Юленьку    от всей   души   поздравляю!  Пусть Ваши   мачты   сбываются!

----------


## Ольга-63

> Юля, судьба подарила мне возможность познакомиться с тобой лично , ты даже была у меня в гостях в Днепропетровске.


Да, да, да! И мне судьба подарила возможность неоднократно встречаться с этой милой девочкой, а также встречать её у себя в готях в Самаре. И сегодня, Юлечка, я шлю тебе наилучшие пожелания и твои любимые конфеты...   [IMG]http://*********net/1591604.png[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

> Да, да, да! И мне судьба подарила возможность неоднократно встречаться



Юляшечка, ты такая красавица в новых нарядах на аватарках в одноклассниках. А я имела возможность быть знакомой с тобой лично, даже  Питерская тамадея 2010 - проживание в одном номере. Вот какая я удачливая.

Поэтому от всей души и от всей нашей семьи желаю тебе, чтобы рядом с таким изысканным алмазом обязательно появился тонкий ценитель красоты, который будет тебя баловать. Ты шикарная женщина!  Любим тебя и желаем СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!!



А сегодня ещё день рождения у Светланки Д. из Тюмени. Светланка - пожелания все в скайпе уже написала, а здесь хочу добавить - смелости, решительности и простого женского счастья!!!

----------


## Ларико

_Света Полли!_ От души поздравляю! Желаю исполнения всех желаний!

_Юличка!_ Когда смотрю Питерское видео, тебя смотрю по 2-3 раза. Мне так нравится твой голос и дикция! И вообще ты мне нравишься :Smile3: ! Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Оказывается, мы с тобой одного знака по гороскопу!

Ну а это  чтобы видели все, какие звезды фигурного катания у нас на форуме. Здесь же и именинница!







*А сейчас я поздравляю нашу Тюменочку СветуД.!!!!! Светик! Я хочу, чтобы ты больше любила себя. Поверь в свои силы! В этот непростой для тебя жизненный отрезок желаю все пережить и потом радостно встретить новый виток! Поверь, он наступит быстро и будет очень ярким и ты скажешь: "О!!!!! А я и не ожидала!" Вот от всей души желаю!*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Юлечка, Светланка! С днем рождения! Счастливы будьте, друзей не забудьте, денег вам море, и дачу на море!  :Tender:

----------


## ЗАМИР

Девчонки-именинницы! Вы яркие звездочки ПРАЗДНИЧНОГО ШОУ-БИЗНЕСА.
Пусть ваша жизнь наполняется красивыми эмоциями, красивыми ощущениями, красивыми мыслями рядом с красивыми людьми.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Юличка! Я тебе уже написала лично, но хочу поздравить еще и тут...Ты такая самобытная звездочка, каких поискать....От души тебе желаю, чтобы костер твоей неуемной энергии пылал вечно, и чтобы ты была счастлива, как любимая женщина....И я уверенна, что этот год будет еще интереснее и продуктивнее, чем предыдущий!!! Цвети и благоухай!!!


И конечно же от души поздравляю СВЕТИКА Д с днюхой!!! Я уже не раз говорила, что Тюменские девчонки, это что-то....Такие талантища!!! 
А Света  поразила меня своим трудолюбимем, таких трудоголиков я еще не видела!!! А еще она очень добрый, отзывчивый и бескорыстный человечек!!! Подруга, будь счастлива, будь любима, и пусть вдохновение посещает тебя тогда, когда нужно, а не только глубокими ночами.... )))
Учись отдыхать, самое интересное только начинается, в этом я уверенна!!!

----------


## optimistka17

А еще сегодня день богат на именинниц.
*Свету Д* и я поздравляю с Днем рождения и хочу напомнить форумчанам, что егодня свой день рождения отмечает мастер кричалок и вообще творческий и талантливый человек -* Анна Перина*.
 С Днем рождения, коллаги!

----------


## Yuli4ka

День рождения - такой удивительный праздник!  Очень радостный,  личный праздник...  У каждого - это свой день. И в этот  день ты - особенно открыт миру.. Что-то такое происходит вокруг тебя, и ты острее чувствуешь  жизнь, как-то обостряется восприятие времени....   И поэтому, так приятно чувствовать тепло и поддержку друзей, близких людей!!  Такими важными становятся слова пожеланий...

Спасибо всем за поздравления и теплые слова!!  Вы - частичка моей жизни!  Ларочка - Ларико, Инна Бурный Поток, Светик Масяня, Люда Оптимисточка, Мариша 612, ОляСамаритяночка, Надя Замир!!!  А еще, все. кто поздравил меня в контакте и в  Одноклассниках - - СПАСИБО!!


С уважением, счастливая от поздравлений Юля! ))))

----------


## Света Д.

Спасибо всем за поздравление!!!! Я вас всех очень люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :034:

----------


## Масяня

*Ларико* - ты знаешь. что я благодарю судьбу за то, что она подарила мне так много друзей из Тюмени, но ты не знаешь одного, что после Питерских Тамадей я открыла для себя одну яркую и ранимую, великолепную и изысканную, нежную и сильную, талантливую и бесподобную подругу, это тебя. Я желаю тебе моря - синего - синего, где на берегу будет хохотать Лёвушка, я желаю тебе достижения поставленных целей, будь-то отпуск, или недвижимость. я желаю тебе ощущения. что ты действительно окружена друзьями, которым ты дорога. 

И знай, что в далёком Радужном ХМАО, в этот момент о тебе говорят и поздравляют два человека, я и Секс. Мы тебя целуем во все твои 27 щёчек, потому что тебе в душе именно столько!!!


И ещё одно, ты одень эту футболку сегодня и сразу почувствуешь. насколько искренне мы тебя поздравляем!!!

----------


## Марья

Всем полуночный приветик!!! Позорно редко бываю в этой теме и еще более позорно редко кого либо поздравляю! И не потому, что не хочется поздравить человека с днем рождения, а потому, что все время что-то отвлекает, все время - ой, сегодня же у Юли4ки днюха, надо поздравить, обязательно поздравить...и что-то в этот момент отвлекает. Не важно - люди ли, дела ли....в любом случае все это не уважительные причины, но день пролетает и все, день рождения заканчивается...а я так и не поздравила...
ЮЛЬКА, родная моя, прости подлую!!!! Но ведь ты и так знаешь - КАК я тебя люблю????  :Tender: 

И, зная за собой это качество, сегодня весь день ходила с установкой - вот вернусь со свадьбы и сразу каааак напишууууууууууууууууууу праздравленье Ларикоше  :Grin:  Хотя, это для всего форума она Ларикоша, но я все время ее называю Ларка. Знаю, что не очень ласковая форма ее имени, но мне как-то "вкусно" произносить это "Ларка"...что-то есть в этом такое девчоночье, хулиганское....
Ну вот, значит, весь день ходила с этой мыслью, приехала домой, ессно первым делом за комп...Открыла "поздравлялку", и понимаю, что мозгов нет!!! Кроме "Ларка, я тебя люблю!" вааааще ничего в голове нет. Мозги на свадьбе до сих пор. Я вернулась, а они - нет.... Поэтому пришлось два часа ждать, пока они у меня вернутся. Поэтому, поздравляю, увы, по-московскому времени. Но я знаю, что наша именинница родилась в 7 утра, так что у меня целых пять часов на то, чтобы писать и писать поздравление  :Yes4:  КААААРОЧЕ!!! 
Лар.... все, что я могу тебе пожелать в этот день необходимо каждой из нас. Конечно, ЗДОРОВЬЯ (помня какая ты сегодня собиралась на свадьбу  :Tu: ), конечно СЧАСТЬЯ (помня о том - от какого "счастья" тебе нужно избавиться  :Girl Blum2: ), конечно ДЕНЕГ (помня, что у тебя на руках мама и твое ямочкощекастое чудо  :Smile3: )и, конечно УСПЕХА (помня, каждую твою слезинку за малейшую неудачу  :Nono: ). Ну и обязательно много-много-много ЛЮБВИ!!! Любви всех и вся, в том числе и твоей собственной к тебе любимой  :Derisive:  

а теперь хвастаюсь:
а) я с Ларкой познакомилась раньше вас всех, бе-бе-бе...
б) я завтра смогу ее отодрать за уши, а вы нет, бе-бе-бе...
в) если понравится, я и послезавтра смогу ее за уши отодрать...а вы-то все равно нееееет, бе-бе-бе  :Yahoo:

----------

